# All Things PEEKABOO - post pics, ask questions and chat here!



## umamanikam

Can anyone post some pics and give me some update on how they are in terms of leather ,weight and anything else if possible .
TIA


----------



## patchouli

ive recently purchased a black leather one with black suede interior.I personally think it's a beautiful very practical bag, quite light weighted and fits a lot. It also looks very classy n smart.


----------



## umamanikam

pmed you patchouli.


----------



## Sushi789

I purchased the large light gray leather one (with suede interior) from NAP. It's the one that comes with the optional shoulder/cross body strap.

It's a truly gorgeous bag... very well made, and very luxe, though plain, looking. It reminds me a little of a Birkin in that it has that same classic structured look. I'm not sure it's worth the steep price (although I had a 20% coupon code I used, making it more affordable). I am still on the fence about whether or not I am keeping it. But it IS a gorgeous, well made bag, very light weight, and it does have a timeless classic look to it.

If funds weren't tight for me right now, I would keep it, no questions asked! But since I have to consider every purchase very carefully, and can only buy a couple of bags a year, I am really thinking hard on this one.


----------



## funkyshades

Does anyone know how many sizes does the Peek-A-Boo bag comes in?

I heard there is this travel size weekenda bag...is that true?


----------



## rozee

I think one size
its a V. nice bag
but I'd rather put the bags money on a birkin


----------



## funkyshades

thanks rozee, i have birkins already...im looking for some new bags...and i dont want to look identical everytime when i use birkins


----------



## lynne_ross

I think there are two sizes - I only saw the larger size one which is big enough for a weekend bag.


----------



## IrisCole

I think this would make a lovely travel bag -- such pretty detailing and great structure!


----------



## dirrty_stripped

I will go to Europe next week and plan to get Fendi Peek a boo, I just want to know that peek a boo will go on sale or not? Also need the price for peek a boo black leather in medium size in GBP and Euro.










Thank you in advance


----------



## albee

i just bought this tonight from harvey nics UK for 50%! that is all i know


----------



## Odeelia

albee said:


> i just bought this tonight from harvey nics UK for 50%! that is all i know


 harvey nics has fendi bags and its on sale?? How much did u get that for?
Any idea what other range on sale?


----------



## maria-mixalis

Hi..I don't think that harvey ncs has fendi..!!
I can not find nothing about fendi in harvey..


----------



## albee

Odeelia said:


> harvey nics has fendi bags and its on sale?? How much did u get that for?
> Any idea what other range on sale?


 
Hey yeah lots of the patent cosmetic pouches.. Baguette in patent pink i saw. I cant really remember the rest!! and Im a newbie to Fendi even if i remembered what there was I couldnt tell u the name, lol! i was too hyped that i found the peek a boo  ran to the cash desk after that!

i got it for 605 GBP. From 1210.. but i believe that Selfridges are selling it for a different price.. i think the last time i asked the SA it was 1485 in selfridges. 

hope that helps.


----------



## albee

maria-mixalis said:


> Hi..I don't think that harvey ncs has fendi..!!
> I can not find nothing about fendi in harvey..


 
They do in Our Harvey Nics. It depend i think! Like Selfridges some dont have LV CHANEL HERMES FENDI some do..


----------



## gotbighair

:bump:

There are three sizes...small, medium, and large.  The large size is the travel size.  Loving these bags!  I'm with you *funkyshades*...the birkin is nice but sometimes we need a little more pizazz like this peekaboo bag!  Plus it's more affordable than H bags...don't get me wrong I love H but I can only afford a couple and need to look at other options.  

Does anyone know the new color combinations that will be released by Fendi?  I've seen the previous and current combos on the internet and am looking for something with a little more pop.  I will call Fendi this AM....


----------



## gotbighair

Fendi is pushing the pony/zebra animal hair details for fall...if you put your cursor over the pics, you'll see the price of each bag.  HTH


----------



## Beach Bum

^LOve this style bag!!!Im seriously considering buying the beige one!


----------



## llson

I feel this is another hit for Fendi--I really like it and would like to add one to my closet of bags.


----------



## guccigal07

I really love this bag as well. I am a totally Hermes freak.....but...this bag is neat.

I am wishing it was around $1700 instead of $2,000.

I see that alot of people ordered the small and medium...not so much the large.

I love them.


----------



## umamanikam

Can someone with this bag please post some pics or some info about this size please.
TIA.


----------



## mademois JEWELS

I was at Fendi boutique today and I saw a gray large peekaboo it around $ 2600...it is extremely elegant​ 
...Im thinking about it ​ 
and the lady told me they have a black croc around $27000:weird:​


----------



## pro_shopper

The one in the top right pic is gorgeous! I love exotics!


----------



## gotbighair

Check out FENDI - their website has been updated to show the current colors/styles for the peekaboo.  LOTS of eye candy!


----------



## gotbighair

Here is some info on the small Peekaboo (from Saks' website)

Fendi - Peekaboo Small Satchel - Saks.com

13½"W X 9"H X 4¾"D
4½" Handle drop
24" Shoulder strap


----------



## pro_shopper

This bag is soo cute! i love it!


----------



## ryrybaby12

I just saw a grey one today with the ombre line down the middle....it was really pretty.  Never really cared for Fendi until this bag...love it.


----------



## Beach Bum

^Im afraid to see it IRL....LOL..it would probably come home with me!HEHE


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^Funny...I just ordered it (I wanted one that was not off the floor)!!  I could NOT stop thinking about it...  It is really cool IRL..."sophisticated"....that is what my SA said...and I agree.  Get it, Jill!!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I am interested in one now. they have a small patent at net a porter but I think I need to see it IRL first.


----------



## Attirant

has anyone seen any peekaboo on sale? or any peekaboo's in Grey? brown? metallic? or different materials other than black leather?


if you can please post photos or SA contact details PLEASE!!​


----------



## umamanikam

I dont know about sale but mine is the brown peekaboo with silver interior .

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/reveal-my-fendi-peekaboo-a-w-491583.html


----------



## jcoop

Fendi Bellagio has brown and grey.  Ask for Lisa.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Does anyone have one in black?  I wonder about the durability for heavy use...any feedback is most appreciated.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Hey there,

I saw the black one with the hot pink inside and love it!  I have a black patent one with the silver/gold grid like material on the inside.  The patent is quite durable, and the leather on this bag is quite thick....

You can consign this bag from the Fendi boutique to check it out yourself, which could help yyou decide for yourself.

Hope that helps!


----------



## orchids

H, I think the black (non-patent) one is goatskin--you may want to verify with Fendi to confirm. I have handled it, and it seems pretty thick and has a slight texture to it. I myself am leaning towards to patent for the extra durability.


----------



## Hermesaholic

hmmm thanks!


----------



## IFFAH

ryrybaby12 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I saw the black one with the hot pink inside and love it!


 
I like this combo too. I find it lighter than the non-patent.


----------



## annie02

I ordered a black one with the hot pink inside, stock not here yet


----------



## Hermesaholic

annie02 said:


> I ordered a black one with the hot pink inside, stock not here yet



where might i ask?


----------



## mistikat

I bought an all-red one yesterday as I was told the black and fuchsia was sold out across the United States. The bag is wonderful - made of goat skin, so it has a slight sheen to it. There is also an ombre "spine" on the front and back. I've only been carrying it for two days so haven't loaded it heavily (yet!) but it's quite roomy and the strap gives the additional option of messenger or shoulder carry. It's also easy to get in and out of. I really am quite happy with it!


----------



## annie02

Hermesaholic said:


> where might i ask?



Singapore....

I saw the actual stock, that was belong to someone who ordered it.

was super nice, so I place an order, and the store has to do a re-order, was told will only be in in Oct.

There are some items will only be available in Dec/Jan per the store.


----------



## ryrybaby12

I was told today at Saks that they are getting the black patent back....so stay tuned!


----------



## duna

mistikat said:


> I bought an all-red one yesterday as I was told the black and fuchsia was sold out across the United States. The bag is wonderful - made of goat skin, so it has a slight sheen to it. There is also an ombre "spine" on the front and back. I've only been carrying it for two days so haven't loaded it heavily (yet!) but it's quite roomy and the strap gives the additional option of messenger or shoulder carry. It's also easy to get in and out of. I really am quite happy with it!


 
You got it, yayyyy! I think that red one is SOOOOO cool!!! I MUST go and see what they have at my local store......CONGRATS Misti!!!!


----------



## annie02

There are just too many combinations, is do difficult to select.... I had a hard time doing that in the store


----------



## albee

two nights ago I noticed two blue marks on my peek a boo.. I had no idea what it was. I tried to wipe it of but it didn't work. After some time it faded away. 
Today I popped to the shops, took my p a boo and it started raining. I looked down and my whole bag was covered in Blue spots!! bearing in mind my bag is CrEaM!!"I was freakin n hugged my bag tight till we hit some shelter. 
The spots did fade however I want to stop this happening!!"

Should I put more water repellant? ? Does anyone know any pr
oducts to prevent these stupid Measles from appearing on my baby!! 
Thx: -)  ~~~

Ps I would have made this post more reader friendly but I'm using net from my phone heheh 
Xx xx


----------



## Beach Bum

eeek...Id call the FENDI store and ask what to do.I wonder if they have had these issues reported?


----------



## orchids

Woohoo Mistikat! Congrats! The red one is beautiful. Those on the lookout for the black/fuschia should try the dept. store outlets--i.e., Neimans, Saks, Bloomies, or Nordstorm.


----------



## mistikat

They had the medium and large black patent at Saks Las Vegas (Fashion Show Mall) as of Sunday evening...

There wasn't huge selection here, to be honest, and mine was the only red one so I am really thrilled I got it! It's a really fun bag!


----------



## annie02

mistikat said:


> They had the medium and large black patent at Saks Las Vegas (Fashion Show Mall) as of Sunday evening...
> 
> There wasn't huge selection here, to be honest, and mine was the only red one so I am really thrilled I got it! It's a really fun bag!




Hi...

is a fun bag....??

I ordered , was worry is not user friendly ...like too heavy, not easy to use...

From what you look seems that I dont have to worry at all..

Can post yr red bag ?? 

^^


----------



## mistikat

I will upload some pix tonight or tomorrow. I think it's a very easy bag to use and to carry. If you don't feel comfortable walking around with it open, it closes easily and securely on both sides. I didn't find it too heavy and liked having the three options for how to wear it.


----------



## mistikat

Excuse the very inelegant clothes! But here are some pix of the bag. The one I got is red goatskin leather with a red suede interior. For reference, I'm 5' 3" and the bag is the medium size.


----------



## Hermesaholic

mistikat--how unbelievably FABULOUS!


----------



## mistikat

Thank you, *Hermesaholic*! This satisfies my rouge garrance craving at a fraction of the price... The colour in the first pic (with the bag on the counter) is pretty close to what it looks like in real life.


----------



## Beach Bum

^WOW!
Loves the red!congrats.....now I gotta get one soon!


----------



## mistikat

Thanks, Jill! I really wanted the black/fuchsia but am happy with this. Of course, I could be tempted again...!


----------



## Hermesaholic

you know the black with fuschia is pretty but more trendy--i love the red inside and out.  (between you and me--haha) i am so tired of hermes.  the peekaboo is FAR more practical and for the money a real treat!


----------



## mistikat

I agree! And I think Fendi has a real winner with this design. I am keen to see what other combinations and skins they might try with it.


----------



## Hermesaholic

mistikat said:


> I agree! And I think Fendi has a real winner with this design. I am keen to see what other combinations and skins they might try with it.



i agree completely--this could be a major major blockbuster.  i saw a picture of  it in the x large in black croc................TDF .  i would love to see some more neat colors and textures


----------



## mistikat

Fendi at Palazzo in Vegas had the croc one (I think it's something in the range of $19,000, aka out of my snack bracket). They also had a couple of others I hadn't seen elsewhere. And Saks in Vegas had both sizes of the black patent, if anyone is looking. I was told some new designs, as seen on the Fendi web site, are coming October/November.


----------



## Hermesaholic

mistikat said:


> Fendi at Palazzo in Vegas had the croc one (I think it's something in the range of $19,000, aka out of my snack bracket). They also had a couple of others I hadn't seen elsewhere. And Saks in Vegas had both sizes of the black patent, if anyone is looking. I was told some new designs, as seen on the Fendi web site, are coming October/November.



oh yes the croc is not in my world.................thanks for the heads up i was thinking black patent


----------



## annie02

mistikat... nice red ^^


----------



## weekender2

gorgeous red, looks great on you!


----------



## jcoop

That red is beautiful, mistikat!!!


----------



## mistikat

Thanks, all!


----------



## tolliv

mistikat said:


> Excuse the very inelegant clothes! But here are some pix of the bag. The one I got is red goatskin leather with a red suede interior. For reference, I'm 5' 3" and the bag is the medium size.


 
Whose lookng at the clothes, the Bag is GORGEOUS!  Congratulations on this beauty


----------



## mistikat

LOL!


----------



## orchids

Gorgeous! I saw the sibling to your bag at Nordies but with a brown animal print calf-hair interior. That red is truly gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## mistikat

Thanks, orchids. I tried that one but it was $3450; the one I got was $1950. If they'd had the red one with the zebra print, it would have been hard for me to pass up, even at that price.


----------



## bag-mused

Greetings All!

First off, let me just start off by saying that I work at a Fendi boutique.  But, despite that slight bias, I can honestly say that I would LOVE the Fendi Peekaboo even if I didn't work there. It is really the hottest bag from Fendi in ages, even better than the spy in my opinion. 

In my store, we have the white croc (to DIE for), a burgundy python, and BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL cream python with black suede interior (DROOL) and a small black calfskin with zucca interior.  We sold a tan calfskin with snakeskin interior today after 5 minutes of having it on the floor.  

This bag will go soon.  If anyone wants more information, please PM me. I can help you track bags down if you are legitimately interested.


----------



## bag-mused

Greetings All!

First off, let me just start off by saying that I work at a Fendi boutique. But, despite that slight bias, I can honestly say that I would LOVE the Fendi Peekaboo even if I didn't work there. It is really the hottest bag from Fendi in ages, even better than the spy in my opinion. 

In my store, we have the white croc (to DIE for), a burgundy python, and BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL cream python with black suede interior (DROOL) and a small black calfskin with zucca interior. We sold a tan calfskin with snakeskin interior today after 5 minutes of having it on the floor. 

This bag will go soon. If anyone wants more information, please PM me. I can help you track bags down if you are legitimately interested.


----------



## bag-mused

Hi, I work at a Fendi and we have a brown one right now. We also have a cream python, a burgundy python, and a black calfskin with logo. If you are really interested, please PM me.  I don't think any of them will stay long.


----------



## bag-mused

Hi All!

yay, a semi-fan club for the Peekaboo! _xxx not allowed_


----------



## bag-mused

Hi! I work at a Fendi store and I have not seen this problem at all. However, if you purchased your bag within a year, please take it back to the store and they can send it to NY for repairs.  Just make sure to bring your receipt and your SA will take care of you


----------



## Biee

i think the peekaboo is jus decent...why do people love it so muchh? =/


----------



## pinksugah

Congrats on the bag mistikat!

I saw the fuchsia interior peek-a-boo in my local boutique at the beginning of august and drooled over it, but didn't purchase because I was leaving to Paris and thought that if I still liked it I will purchase it from there. Believe it or not, there were no similar ones there, what a shame! I went back today and it was sold out so I had to ordered one and paid full amount in advance. The SA told me that it will take a maximum of 3 months in manufacturing, is this true? I'm super scared now that I think about it, 3 months is a seriously long time. Does it always take this long?


----------



## annie02

pinksugah said:


> Congrats on the bag mistikat!
> 
> I saw the fuchsia interior peek-a-boo in my local boutique at the beginning of august and drooled over it, but didn't purchase because I was leaving to Paris and thought that if I still liked it I will purchase it from there. Believe it or not, there were no similar ones there, what a shame! I went back today and it was sold out so I had to ordered one and paid full amount in advance. The SA told me that it will take a maximum of 3 months in manufacturing, is this true? I'm super scared now that I think about it, 3 months is a seriously long time. Does it always take this long?



Hi 

I order my fuchsia interior too... I order last month in Singapore, SA told me should come some where in Oct....

^^


----------



## mistikat

pinksugah said:


> Congrats on the bag mistikat!
> 
> I saw the fuchsia interior peek-a-boo in my local boutique at the beginning of august and drooled over it, but didn't purchase because I was leaving to Paris and thought that if I still liked it I will purchase it from there. Believe it or not, there were no similar ones there, what a shame! I went back today and it was sold out so I had to ordered one and paid full amount in advance. The SA told me that it will take a maximum of 3 months in manufacturing, is this true? I'm super scared now that I think about it, 3 months is a seriously long time. Does it always take this long?


 
The Caesar's Fendi boutique told me that more of the fuchsia/black are expected October or November, so the time frame they gave you sounds about right.


----------



## bag-mused

The time frame is right.  I work at Fendi and we are doing a reorder of the black calfskin with fuchsia interior to be released October.  The leopard ponyhair is another that is being re-released in VERY limited qualities.  Stores have been taking reserves. xxx


----------



## annie02

bag-mused said:


> The time frame is right.  I work at Fendi and we are doing a reorder of the black calfskin with fuchsia interior to be released October.  The leopard ponyhair is another that is being re-released in VERY limited qualities.  Stores have been taking reserves.x




Hi any picture of the  leopard ponyhair??

Actually... I like the Fendi logo interior....


----------



## mistikat

I've seen it with the camel exterior and it's quite lovely...


----------



## seahorseinstripes

hi girls, can i ask for the peek a boo in large black leather, just what lining are available for this bag? i know there's cream and i heard there's hot pink, is there a combo in blakc leather with fendi monogram lining like in this red one?






TIA


----------



## albee

Hi, my sa showed me his book of peek a boos that he can order in. i saw grey jersey with hot pink inside. nude with black trims.. it was nice! some suede ones in browny grey colours. however didnt see any metallics. there are many variations of the black one tho


----------



## albee

I have just discovered 3 black stains on the cream suede lining of my Peek a boo....... gosh

i think it had happend from a bottle of water i put in that made a letter i had wet a little and the ink started to run...... as my letter has a water mark over the black ink.

ANY ideas what i can do......? :cry: thank u xx


----------



## mistikat

Yes, there is one in a black exterior with a gold wash and I think the patent one also has the Zucca print lining.



seahorseinstripes said:


> hi girls, can i ask for the peek a boo in large black leather, just what lining are available for this bag? i know there's cream and i heard there's hot pink, is there a combo in blakc leather with fendi monogram lining like in this red one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


----------



## vesna

dear albee, so sorry  

there is an old thread in Coach forum, and this is from it:

<<<<pen marks on the suede that faded significantly when I put alcohol on a q-tip and gently saturated the ink to lift it out. Note, I didn't try this on the leather. >>>>>

magic eraser can remove it a bit

I would suggest asking Lovin' My Bags for an advice, perhaps sending it to them will be best

good luck, let me know what you  did...Vesna


----------



## atung66

I just called Fendi Store on Beveryly Hills. yes the large size Peekaboo bag is ONLY $2450 !! but only in black color. the size is 19W x 15H x 8D  I am gonna get one to use to go to work.


----------



## atung66

Hey girls, I jsut called the Fendi store on Beverly Hills, they do have the LARGE size peekaboo! the most of them you saw on neiman marcus.com or saks, it's all medium size but the Large size is ONLY $2450 ! not that expensive and here is teh size 19W x 15H x 8D  I am so gonna get one, since I am a man, i need the larger size bag so it won't look like I am carrying a purse


----------



## ryrybaby12

I have the black patent with goldish interior and I LOVE it...and don't usually like gold and black bags....I use it for work as well...super chic!


----------



## atung66

Hi 

I am trying to buy one of the Fendi Pee-a-boo with skunk hair lining, anyone seen it where can I find it? if you have any leads let me know. also I am looking for large travel size pee-a-boo but beverly hills stores said it only comes in black outside and black sued inside. I was more hoping to be black outside and fendi logo lining inside. if any of you know where to find it, which store and city please let me know so I can call them to get one, thanks!

Alan + mei-mei the pug


----------



## atung66

Hi 

I am trying to buy one of the Fendi Pee-a-boo with skunk hair lining, anyone seen it where can I find it? if you have any leads let me know. also I am looking for large travel size pee-a-boo but beverly hills stores said it only comes in black outside and black sued inside. I was more hoping to be black outside and fendi logo lining inside. if any of you know where to find it, which store and city please let me know so I can call them to get one, thanks!

Alan + mei-mei the pug


----------



## atung66

Hi 

I am trying to buy one of the Fendi Pee-a-boo with skunk hair lining, anyone seen it where can I find it? if you have any leads let me know. also I am looking for large travel size pee-a-boo but beverly hills stores said it only comes in black outside and black sued inside. I was more hoping to be black outside and fendi logo lining inside. if any of you know where to find it, which store and city please let me know so I can call them to get one, thanks!

Alan + mei-mei the pug


----------



## atung66

Anyone of you seen these bags at any Fendi Stores if yes please let me know the city thanks !! 







Beaded Fendi logo lining


----------



## mistikat

atung66 said:


> Hey girls, I jsut called the Fendi store on Beverly Hills, they do have the LARGE size peekaboo! the most of them you saw on neiman marcus.com or saks, it's all medium size but the Large size is ONLY $2450 ! not that expensive and here is teh size 19W x 15H x 8D I am so gonna get one, since I am a man, i need the larger size bag so it won't look like I am carrying a purse


 
Try it in person. It still looks like a purse, even in the large size.


----------



## trishaluvslv

i have a lovely SA at Fendi in Saks Phoenix, AZ.  pm if you'd like her number....i'm sure a Fendi SA somewhere is willing to do a search for you???


----------



## luxeshopper

Has anyone seen the Peek a boo in Black Leather with Hot Pink lining??? I seen it on the Fendi website but it is such a small picture. Does anyone have additional pics or know the price??

I looked on Saks website but didn't find it, *bay has nothing. (I live in Canada...so it's not the easiest to find certain things) Holt Renfrew also didn't have it. 

Please post pics and prices if you have them......I love this bag!!!
But I would really like to see close-ups of the bag

I also assume if I went to a Fendi boutique they would have it. But I am not sure if this bag is limited edition. 

Thanks everyone!!!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

The price was $1980 and I saw it at NM a month or so ago...no pics, sorry.  Call NM


----------



## vesna

we do not have reference library on fendi forum, not thread for specific bags other than a spy

all I could find is a list of bags from 2009 collection

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/new-fendi-bag-from-spring-09-rtw-show-362336.html

but none of them are close ups of the one with pink lining

try some keyword search ?

cheers, vesna


----------



## atung66

I saw these two at fendi store


----------



## luxeshopper

oooohhhh....thanks so much!!

Is the pink lining leather or a canvas material??

Its hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## atung66

from the one I saw in the stores the pink lining are leather !


----------



## ryrybaby12

^^It is leather...


----------



## atung66

anyone knows any store still selling this bag? I am trying to find one. any info would be appreciated!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^May want to check NM...they had it before.


----------



## Beach Bum

let me start by saying i have wanted a PEEKABOO bag for MONTHS....yet I held out to see if they would go on sale.I couldnt wait though .
I was SUPER EXCITED.....i ordered the grey medium one.
Got it today.....USED...from SAKS in PA

Someone elses receipt and GARBAGE inside the pocket(CRUMBS too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!).....i was so stunned and disappointed.

I think it ruined the bag for me.Im going away this week too so NOW i have to SHLEP to Philly from NJ to return this and I doubt Ill be able to give them my business anytime soon
BUT,Im going to Miami Thursday so ill stop in the FENDI store there and check out the bags....I have a feeling I wont be able to order the grey one ever again....so BUMMED......
i paid 2000 for USED GOODS........And i have a feeling the person in Texas that originally used this bag...eh hem(I have her addy on the receipt i found inside!)..wouldnt be too thrilled knowing SAKS left her receipt inside either
Im BEYOND mad


----------



## atung66

OMG Jill I'll be super mad also!! I can relate to your anger! we're all working hard for our money and when we're finally treating ourselves with a faboulous bag like the FENDI peekaboo, it better be brand new !!

I know a very good sales person working at the Beverly Hill on rodeo drive Fendi store or on fifth avenue in NYC , if you are looking for any bag, she is fabulous!


----------



## katebags

Hi All, I really love the Peek-a-boo Fendi. I have not decided on which one to get but have been to the store to check them out. Felt a little heavy. Do you all agree that it is a little heavy?


----------



## caruava

Whoa. I read yesterday that you were getting one. Wasn't expecting this. I'm sure it was a mistake but I totally understand how the bag is ruined for you. And can't believe her receipt with her personal details was in it too!

I'd like to know what Saks says/does about this.


----------



## weekender2

oh my! how terrible. I hope you find something you like in Miami, it really is a great bag. have a nice trip!


----------



## weekender2

it does have a bit of weight to it.


----------



## Beach Bum

^I dont think the medium is heavy at all but then again,I carry a baby around all day ..LOL


----------



## umamanikam

I guess it depends on the leather .Mine is dark brown with silver style inside and it is very light .


----------



## Beach Bum

Well..I brought it back(driving from NJ to Philly was NOT fun today with baby and traffic)
they gave me a 100 dollar GC but in all honesty,I didnt want it...I was too disgusted


----------



## mistikat

If I was you, I would also write a letter to the CEO of Saks.There is something really flawed with their return process if that could happen.

Don't let it put you off the bag. It is a great style and I bet once you see them in the Fendi boutiques, you will still want one...!


----------



## mistikat

I have the medium and didn't find it heavy. Then, of course, I load it up, and it's a different story!


----------



## guccigal07

I finally allowed myself to look at this Sunday and I love it.....unfortunately. now to pick a color


----------



## guccigal07

mistikat said:


> I have the medium and didn't find it heavy. Then, of course, I load it up, and it's a different story!



which color did you get? do you love it?


----------



## mistikat

I have one in all red (I posted pix somewhere). There were only 8 of them in the US, or so I was told when I got it. It's got the degrade/spine look to it. Chevre. Nordstrom's online had the best selection of designs and colours, as a reference. Not sure what was in stock where you were looking but there are some really super designs coming...


----------



## guccigal07

I really like the grey one...in medium and then the black.

hhmm.


----------



## mistikat

I posted pix of the red one I got here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/fendi-peek-a-boo-499111-2.html#post12243049


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I've heard this too many times lately, anyone else?  Seems there's lots of stories of people receiving used bags from NM, Sak, etc.  Don't they check their returns?  Obviously not.  If that's the case, people could easily return a fake bag.  If they are going to be that stupid, they deserve it - but not the next buyer that receives it!
Hope you find a nice, clean, NEW fendi in Miami Jill!


----------



## atung66

Mistikat

I love your red peekaboo bag! so fabulous! oh remember I was asking if men can carry the black large peekaboo? I went to the store and it's actually big enough ! it's actually bigger than the normal men's briefcase ! It's just like a "Dr's bag"  I think it's fabulous! here is a pic


----------



## mistikat

^^Glad you like it. I wish they were getting a better selection in Canada - no Fendi stores. But I'm visiting the US so .... will definitely be checking on the inventory!


----------



## atung66

anyone of you guys got a suede peekaboo? the reason I ask is I am thinking about getting a suede one also, but was afraid it will be high mainantance? is suede hard to take care of? easy to leave a mark on it if it got scratched? stain? water mark? if you got a suede one, please share your experience with me! thanks!


----------



## ryrybaby12

I just got the brown suede with red interior....Fendi will clean it for you free of charge, but it takes 4 weeks....but it is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## yeliab

Love this new style!!  It's gorgeous!!  It's definitely a hit!!  This is the greatest new style they came up with since the Spy and B bag!!  Love this!!


----------



## robertsn6534

does anyone know which online retailers are stocking this bag? I wanted to see a comparison of sizes..tia!


----------



## Lasmico

Hello!!
I am new in this section, I am usually at Bal section 
I recently discovered the Peekaboo bag and I am seriously  with it.
The one I like most is this one that I only found at Nordstrom and I have to wait more than a month to have it because is out of stock now.


I'd like to see real pics of that bag to check if is really a grey-brown in real life. Also I'd like to know if the interior fabric is Fendi logo, it would be great this way.











In these pics the color looks like Miu Miu old fumo color, wich I like a lot.

If you have the color reference or color oficial name please share with me, is very useful to try locate the bag in stores.

I hope somebody has this fab bag and can help and give me some info about it 
It would be hard to wait a month so I try to locate one, but at the same price as Nordstrom please!

Thank you! 

By the way, anybody knows the price of this bag in Europe?


----------



## umamanikam

In Uk it is £1450


----------



## Beach Bum

HI....SAKS has it in stock.....for 1980.00 USD


----------



## Lasmico

Thank you! I hope to come back with good news soon


----------



## atung66

I called nordstrom about this bag because I was thinking of getting it also they told me it's not FF zucca logo lining, it's some kinda kahaki tan fabric lining. I wish it's the FF logo lining tho, once you've receive the bag can you post some photo to show us? thanks!! it's a beautiful bag


----------



## Beach Bum

-I purchased this same bag at SAks and it had zucca lining. I returned it because mine was ... Gag... USED! Someones receipt and even garbage was inside of it so I didn't keep it


----------



## burberryprncess

That's disgusting.  I think dept. stores's return policy is too lenient and SA don't check as long as tags are still attached and customer has the store receipt.  Boooo.  


I hope you find a brand new and perfect one!


----------



## fendigal

I am stunned Saks would provide that service, too.  I have been looking at the same bag, but I would prefer not to have caca inside.


----------



## b112u

Hello Can anyone please let me know the measurement of small, medium and large peek a boo? I need to give them to a friend of mine who's deciding which one to buy. She doesn't want to buy a wrong size...


----------



## busygurl

does anyone know if they are available in australia?


----------



## tanj

omg i want one..note to self put on my list lol


----------



## chanel123

funkyshades said:


> Does anyone know how many sizes does the Peek-A-Boo bag comes in?
> 
> I heard there is this travel size weekenda bag...is that true?


 
there used to be 3 sizes, small, medium and Large (travel size) but Fendi SA told me the large travel size is discontinued.


----------



## bonsai89

I'm thinking about getting the peek-a-boo but need you guys to educate me about it! The range of prices is large, there are some going for close to $2000 and it goes up to over $5000. I'm willing to spend for the ones on the cheaper side. Which linings are available for the ones that are close to $2000? I know the fendi monogram lining is in the $1900s, but are there others? What about the sort of metal grey lining? Does anyone know the price for that? 
Thanks!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Good question!  Maybe we could start a thread about all the different peek-a-boo bags like we do the spy bags


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i would like to be eductated as well about peek a boo! i love it !!
what is the price for the black classic with zucca monogram inside? thanks


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I want to know about the Peek-a-boo too!

From my limited understanding, there's 2 sides(?), but you let the front part be open so that the lining peeks out, and these can be of many colours and patterns? And what's with some of them having a darkish line down the middle of the front leather? And then there's the price differences...

I like them, but why?


----------



## bonsai89

great! i'm not the only one who doesn't know .. someone who knows, please educate us..


----------



## mp4

Ditto!  Maybe those in the know can post some pics of the different styles they've seen or own.

I'm going to Boston next week and am hoping to see the bag IRL.  There's no love for Fendi in Denver....


----------



## mp4

Has anyone seen this bag?  I was in boston this weekend and tracked a white one down at Saks.  It was sold already, but the SA let me see it. I love  this bag with the canvas, but I'm a little concerned about the thickness of the canvas.  I was surprised that it didn't feel super sturdy....esp for a 2K bag...  I haven't owned a Fendi bag since I was in high school.  I'm wondering if the canvas will hold up.  Any thoughts?  TIA!!!

Saks in Boston is only bringing in peek-a-boos with a 50% deposit.  Is this what other stores are doing?


----------



## Beach Bum

^Im interested in seeing one IRL too.....i love this style!


----------



## mp4

Jill I would think that one of your SAs would hook you up!   It's totally fabulous...just a little worried about the quality of the canvas vs price.  I'm sure I will cave eventually (ie soon) and get it.  

FYI...the SA even scolded me for letting the white bag near my jeans...apparently color transfer is a big issue.  She said it was treated canvas, but recommended scotch guarding.  I'd definitely go for black.


----------



## Charmaine13

can anyone tell me anything about this fendi peek-a-boo bag?
I think its really cute


----------



## fashion_mom1

I don't know, but it is SO CUTE. Thanks for sharing. Good luck!!


----------



## Charmaine13

thanks for your reply. I hope someone can tell me more about this bag!


----------



## albee

i saw this too in the fendi lookbook at the store, im not sure if u can still get it? might be able to? but i didnt see it in the recent lookbook my sa showed me. 

from what i saw i actually thought it was a soft fabric but i didnt ask, i could be wrong. as for price im guessing its over 1,000 pounds or just under? but i really am guessing from what i know


----------



## greenbean22

its a jersey fabric and i think its a limited edition...only so many were made. i wanted this bag too!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

A cream Peekaboo canvas tote made a brief appearance on Net a Porter UK (I'm estimating a day, 2 days max) priced £1340, and is now sold out.


----------



## mp4

That grey bag is stunning, but the S/S canvas bags are in white and black only...

Any thoughts on the durability of this bag?  Has anyone bought it?


----------



## Charmaine13

you say that bag I showed was a limited edition, to how many? Also, what are the chances that I will be able to find one of them? And for how much?


----------



## Charmaine13

Oh! Also, what is the name of this bag? I know its a peek-a-boo, but did it have an official name?


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Cornflower Blue said:


> A cream Peekaboo canvas tote made a brief appearance on Net a Porter UK (I'm estimating a day, 2 days max) priced £1340, and is now sold out.



It's back up again on the NAP UK site. (Looks white to me, but they describe it as 'cream')


----------



## chanel123

I just called Fendi boutique at NYC & Beverly Hills they said this grey jersey & hot pink peekaboo is no longer in productions! I saw one on ebay and was placing bids and didn't get it  I saw it in person at Bergdorf Goodman in NYC... it's sooo pretty! wish I had bought it!


----------



## mp4

There are white canvas peek-a-boos left in the US, but he black are sold out.  I was told only 18 were made and they sold at the trunk shows....bummer!

I'm way too worried about destroying the white bag


----------



## chanel123

mp4 said:


> There are white canvas peek-a-boos left in the US, but he black are sold out. I was told only 18 were made and they sold at the trunk shows....bummer!





mp4 said:


> I'm way too worried about destroying the white bag


 
I would be worry,too! that's why I never get any white bags.... I am usually not too careful with my bags and will be a nervous wreck if I carry a white color bag and worry that I'll get it dirty... any colors will do it for me but not white, but you know, carrying a white, taupe bags are so chic... too bad I can't do it 

ush:


----------



## Charmaine13

thanks for your replies! I guess I will just have to keep an eye out for it and see if it turns up somewhere


----------



## Danzare

LOREBUNDE said:


> Good question! Maybe we could start a thread about all the different peek-a-boo bags like we do the spy bags


 
I second this.
This beautiful bag deserves its own comprehensive thread, especially since many TPFers think it will soon become as iconic as the Spy..


----------



## Cicciolina

Yes it would be great to have a thread with all the colours/materials/etc for this bag! I'm trying to choose it now and it's really hard to get a grasp of what colours and materials are available. ie I love the degrade/ombre/spine effect, but is that available in tan/beige??


----------



## Carla W

I've never bought a Fendi bag, and I don't know why but I saw this in a magazine and LOVE the look of this bag


----------



## sandeyes

Carla W said:


> I've never bought a Fendi bag, and I don't know why but I saw this in a magazine and LOVE the look of this bag



I am like you *Carla W*, I have never given Fendi much thought but I absolutely love this bag.


----------



## chanel123

I love Fendi's Peekaboo! it's so classic that you can wear it season after season also a good collector's item, so you can get different color one with different pattern lining, I just LOVE IT !


----------



## b112u

Hello Fendi Experts and Friends,

I'm newbie in this Fendi forum but dying to get the Fendi Peek A Boo, anyone can tell me where to get cheapest Fendi Peek A Boo? Is it France/Italy or somewhere else? If so, are the flagship store/retailer overthere will take international order from Australia? 
If anyone has tried to do this before can you share your experience? 

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## hooich

I just bought a large camel peak-a-boo with denim lining which is gorgeous! I left the shoulder strap resting on the bag overnight and I now have a semi-circle imprint on the leather which look like scratch marks.  I am very sure the marks were caused by the strap.  What can I do and why is fendi leather so non-durable?  Any advice is appreciated


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

please can you post some pictures? i am so sorry for the scratches


----------



## Danzare

Cicciolina said:


> I love the degrade/ombre/spine effect, but is that available in tan/beige??


 
Don't quote me on it, but I think I saw one recently on display in a shop window here in Italy.. Not sure though, I could have mis-seen it, since it doesn't appear on the Fendi website among the new items for spring. 

There are many beautiful shades of beige/tan/dove available though, you should take a look


----------



## Danzare

First of all, welcome 
I'm also fairly new to this forum and definitely no Fendi expert, but I think that before ordering from abroad you should check your country's custom policy, upon which depends the extra you're gonna have to pay for import duties. 
Once you've done this, you will be able to calculate whether it is convenient for you to buy from another country or not, even if said country might have the bag you want for sale at a lower price.

Hope it helps


----------



## Danzare

I haven't seen the damage, but anyway I'd say call the shop! They will look at it and maybe send it to Fendi to be repaired free of charge. Your bag is new so there shouldn't be problems about it.


----------



## mp4

I agree....  It is such a challenge to get a hold of all of the styles available.  It appears that there are many more than shown on the website... I've had 2 different SAs promise me emails about what's out there, but haven't seen any yet...


----------



## Danzare

Please let us know if you do, we'd be grateful (at least, I know I would)


----------



## BrendaMickeyRed

Hi everybody!  I'm new here but I need some help!  I recently purchased a black/black medium peekaboo, but I'm unsure if I should keep it.  I don't always want to carry it in the crook of my arm, I can fit it on my shoulder with the small strap, but if I use the long strap it looks like I'm carrying my computer case!  Anyone who has this size, how do you carry yours and what do you think of it?  

I'm probably 97% sure I like it, I'm just afraid I'll find something I like better! 

I apologize if this is in the wrong area, this seemed like a good enough thread to put my questions on!  Thanks!


----------



## chanel123

Hey Girl

I owned 4 peekaboo and never had this problem! I hope you got it from Fendi boutique, or major department stores and not on ebay! because if you got it from the Fendi boutiques or the dept stores they will be more than happy to change a new one for you! call the sales person you bought it from regarding this issue! it should not leave any marks if the shoulder straps just lay on top of the bag you know, must bring that to their attention! good luck girl, sorry to hear this happened to you!



xoxo


----------



## chanel123

BrendaMickeyRed said:


> Hi everybody! I'm new here but I need some help! I recently purchased a black/black medium peekaboo, but I'm unsure if I should keep it. I don't always want to carry it in the crook of my arm, I can fit it on my shoulder with the small strap, but if I use the long strap it looks like I'm carrying my computer case! Anyone who has this size, how do you carry yours and what do you think of it?





BrendaMickeyRed said:


> I'm probably 97% sure I like it, I'm just afraid I'll find something I like better!
> 
> I apologize if this is in the wrong area, this seemed like a good enough thread to put my questions on! Thanks!


 
Hey Brenda:

welcome to the forum! we are all friends who LOVES FENDI peekaboo here! I owned about 4 peekaboo bags and LOVE them all! it's the most elegant and practical designer bags you can find out there. it's roomy, classic that will never go out of style but you can change the bag with your mood to match the different colors & lining of the peekaboo!

the peekaboo I got from last year all came with the long straps, yes when you wear it it's a bid long and might look like a computer bag, but the new peekaboo starting this year which I got 2, all has shorter straps! it's the perfect length that you can hook the circular hooks onto your peekaboo handles and wear it right under your shoulder. the new shorter strap is approx 20" long! so either you can call the store you got it from to see if they are willing to exchange the long strap you have now to the shorter one. 

I like to carry it just with the handle not the strap! it more elegant and almost like the "Hermes - Birkin" bag! I never use the shoulder straps because like u said it's not cute. 

I hope this helps with your questions! please post some photos of you modeling your fab Peekaboo!! 

xoxo


----------



## lovechanel920

Just wanna know if I should wait for sale.


----------



## sushiette

Hey,

I think it depends on which color you want, last winter the jersey with pink inside was in sale with 50% OFF at Colette in Paris  but they did not do the same model for spring , if that for the camel, beige, white, black will never be on sale, but who knows maybe sometimes...  Anyway I don' think you'll find peek a boo on sale at a fendi store


----------



## Cicciolina

Danzare said:


> Don't quote me on it, but I think I saw one recently on display in a shop window here in Italy.. Not sure though, I could have mis-seen it, since it doesn't appear on the Fendi website among the new items for spring.
> 
> There are many beautiful shades of beige/tan/dove available though, you should take a look



Ohh it sounds lovely hmmm. My mum is actually in HK at the moment and fell in love with the Peekaboo and wants to help me buy one - she bought the black patent with mesh lining for herself.

She said there's milk degrade with python which is really pretty but I think it's too pale for me.

She said that it's possible to get a colour special ordered if I'd like - it'll take 6 months. She saw a sample of the tan and what she called 'baby blue jean' (same as the Hermes colour) and said they're really nice, however I'm still not sure what colours they are.  Dove sounds so pretty as well!


----------



## Danzare

There's also one in tan with a denim interior, it's a new model for Spring 2010...anyway, I agree: the nudes are so beautiful, especially with the trademark Fendi contrast stitching.


----------



## b112u

Thanks Danzare... yes I'm quite familiar with my country's custom policy, but they don't the bag I'm after.  

Anyone know where is fendi originally from? Italy? France? How much is peek a boo in europe?


----------



## BrendaMickeyRed

Thanks so much for your feedback chanel123!  I actually think I do have the shorter strap (I could confirm if I found my measuring tape!), but maybe it's just hitting me wrong because I'm only 5'3"?  I do think I would carry it by the handle though, I love how it's so Birkin-esque.  
One last question, will the leather "relax" a bit over time?  Because if I wanted  to keep the front flap open, it doesn't really want to stay in that position.  

Thanks!


----------



## Danzare

Well, Fendi is an Italian brand and Palazzo Fendi in Rome carries a big part of the collection so I guess we have a nice selection here if diversity is what you're looking for. As far as the price is concerned, I guess it depends a lot on the leather/detailing you choose, but in any case I think the Peekaboo will go for no less than 1.500 euros for the basic models. 

That said, you could try to call Fendi Italy - I haven't checked, but perhaps they have a Customer Service number on the website - and ask if they accept international orders. 
Good luck


----------



## chanel123

I often order from net-a-porter UK site or browns fashion or matches fashion from UK they only charge 30 UK pound for intl shipping and since is from oversea no sales tax so a lot of times it's actually $200 to $300 cheaper than buying it here in the U.S. i think its  a good way to save money! also a lot of times the european / UK stores has styles that's not being offered in U.S. !!


----------



## chanel123

BrendaMickeyRed said:


> Thanks so much for your feedback chanel123! I actually think I do have the shorter strap (I could confirm if I found my measuring tape!), but maybe it's just hitting me wrong because I'm only 5'3"? I do think I would carry it by the handle though, I love how it's so Birkin-esque.





BrendaMickeyRed said:


> One last question, will the leather "relax" a bit over time? Because if I wanted to keep the front flap open, it doesn't really want to stay in that position.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hey Brenda! you're very welcome! I am glad you love the Fendi Peekaboo as much as I am! yes it's a great "Berkin-esque" chic bag and fractions of the birkin price u know! in the bad economy like now, gotta watch our $$

To answer your question, some of my peekaboo's leather does "relax" and it droops down open as you seen in the Fendi fashion show. but depends on which leather u got tho. All 4 of my peekaboo all started out to be kinda stiff when it first arrived, but the normal (matte finished) leather will start to get soften after a couple of month but 2 of my patent leather one ( 1 black w/ gold lining & 1 white with pinwheel pattern lining) it's still standing up and not draping down to show the lining.

I would suggest you let it get "Soft" naturally and not try to force it so it won't create any wrinkles/ fold lines. please post some photos of your peekaboo! did you see the new spring/summer collection lookbook! I think I am gonna be in trouble! not sure which one to get now! haha

xoxo


----------



## Cicciolina

I hear you!!! Fendi here in Australia doesn't even HAVE the Peekaboo at all  I don't know why either, there are people here who would definitely want it.


----------



## Danzare

I agree, I think it's the same for every brand: seasonal styles go on sale, basics do not.


----------



## mp4

I tracked down a black canvas peek-a-boo!  Persistence does pay off!  Should come this week or next.  Yay!


----------



## Danzare

Congrats *mp4*! Post pics when it arrives ..on here, we're allowed to brag and show off


----------



## chanel123

Hey girls, should I get a Fendi Suede Peekaboo? I am worry about suede being high maintenance. But I really like this black suede peekaboo with dark brown nubuck leather lining. anyone of you owns a suede peekaboo? please share your opinions and advice of owning a suede bag. I am worried about spending $$ on a suede bag and ruin it. thanks!

Here is the photo of the peekaboo bag I am talking about


----------



## fashion_mom1

Love the bag, but totally agree that suede is tough to deal with. Are you hard on your bags or do you baby them? This one would have to be babied. I think peek a boos are a lot of money (to me) so to spend that and not have it last for a while would be a bummer. However this bag is TDF so I understand why you love it.


----------



## Cicciolina

Danzare said:


> There's also one in tan with a denim interior, it's a new model for Spring 2010...anyway, I agree: the nudes are so beautiful, especially with the trademark Fendi contrast stitching.



I'm getting the tan with canvas lining! I had to special order it though so it'll take a couple of months. The leather is the softer, plusher one I believe.  I love the tan that's used with the denim interior... but I just don't like the interior


----------



## Danzare

Cicciolina said:


> I love the tan that's used with the denim interior... but I just don't like the interior


 
Same! I have pretty minimalistic tastes. Anyway, congratulations on your purchase!! Please post pics when it arrives


----------



## LVee

You can also try LUISAVIAROMA.  They have a lot of Peekaboo's and at reasonable prices too.  Purchased my MJ Stam from them and it was authentic.  I have my eyes on a Chloe Marcie...


----------



## Love Of My Life

I love shopping from LUISAVIAROMA.. great style and interesting choices..

a bit of the unexpected which is what I like..


----------



## Danzare

If you ever take a trip to Florence, go check LuisaViaRoma's gorgeous shop, it's worth it!


----------



## queenp1n

http://www.luxuo.com/handbag/fendi-gold-peekaboo-las-vegas.html

wow, has anyone seen these irl?
They're waaaay too much for me, but i'd love to see them when I go to Vegas.  I also wish I could find a better picture of the trevi fountain bag.


----------



## RainRaisin

congrats! it's such a lovely style and color!


----------



## chanel123

Hermesaholic said:


> Does anyone have one in black? I wonder about the durability for heavy use...any feedback is most appreciated.


 
Hi Hermesaholic

I have 4 peekaboo ( 1 patent blk leather w/ gold lining, 1 blk goatskin w/ hot pink linine, 1 blk goatskin w/ zucca FF logo fabric lining and the light grey jersey with hot pink leather lining) I have to say i LOVE this bag! it's roomy, holds a lot of stuff, classic looking & won't go out of style on top of all it's very durable! the handle is trong that holds the bag when you fill the bag and when it's heavy. I use it everyday since last july and all 4 bags are still in great shape! so I would highly suggest you get a peekaboo!

Just don't get the suede peekaboo, it's just too high maintenence for me! get the goatskin one it's way much better, patent leather is good,too!

I hope this helps! good luck and come back to share with us which peekaboo did you get?! I am now eyeing the horsehair leopard print peekaboo! have you girls seen that one? it's fabulous!


----------



## balthus

Everywhere local (Dallas) now seems to just gave in summer colors.  Looking for regular size in black in either leather or patent.  Prefer a Saks somewhere if possible - I have a gift card to use.  Thanks.


----------



## balthus

Found the black with fuschia lining - very excited - going to grab it now!


----------



## balthus

Just found the black w/fuschia & am going to get it.  I have a YSL Muse in black patent & they seemed too similar.  I saw another black but with logo lining which I didn't care for.  I bought a Prada nylon bag 2 weeks ago for my birthday & am returning it.  Even though Fendi is more $ it is such a classy elegant timeless bag.


----------



## balthus

Nordstroms has a few online including black patent.  So does Saks & Neimans & BG in the summer colors.  I saw a black denim & it is great looking but I had a black Hermes Herbag in canvas that got too much lint on it so I sold it a few years back.  I learned you can special order Selleria PAB bag but is about $3K & requires 50% deposit which is non-refundable.


----------



## Beach Bum

^YUP....The Bal Harbour Fendi store manager showed me the special orders.I LOVED the orange leather..they had one on display..I would have bought it instantly..if they would have sold it!LOL!....the Selleria leather is the ONLY leather i want in a peekaboo....nice and smushy.I cant stand stiff bags!


----------



## raelene

Balthus, do you mind me asking where you find the black with fuschia lining? I ve been seeking for one for a while now


----------



## balthus

It's beautiful.  I love it. Will do some photos later.  This is my first major bag purchase in some time.


----------



## balthus

Today I saw the white  - gorgeous - but I'd be afraid to wear it - the caramel - and the taupe color which is stunning.


----------



## mp4

Congrats!


----------



## mp4

Patiently waiting for photos!!!

My black canvas bag comes this week!!!  I'm worried about a lint post I read...I hope this won't be an issue.  I've carried several canvas bags over the years and didn't have this problem....but not black...

If I like this bag, I can't imagine that I won't get a selleria version.  I'd also love red with zebra print!!!!


----------



## itwinkles

Congrats Balthus! So excited for you!! I was going crazy looking for that one! Where did you find it? Post some pics!


----------



## itwinkles

I'm kinda new here! I am sooo confused. I see there are plenty of peekaboo lovers on here and was wondering how everyone is feeling about their bag! What color peekaboo should I get? 
1. The all black with zucca lining?
2. The all black degrade with silver line down the front and zucca interior?
3. The dark brown degrade with gold line down the front and zucca interior?

I know they all sound the same...you're probably thinking all black..what's the big deal! But I feel like they all have a different look...Please help! Thanks. Toodles!


----------



## MyMyMy

Honestly get the one that you like the best you are the one that is going to be wearing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   First one I would get!!


----------



## chanel123

mp4 said:


> Patiently waiting for photos!!!
> 
> My black canvas bag comes this week!!! I'm worried about a lint post I read...I hope this won't be an issue. I've carried several canvas bags over the years and didn't have this problem....but not black...
> 
> If I like this bag, I can't imagine that I won't get a selleria version. I'd also love red with zebra print!!!!


 
I just saw your reveal of your fabulous peekaboo!!! congrats! I wanna get the white version of this bag, should I get it? I am worry it will get dirty fast... not sure! congrats again on your fab peekaboo!


----------



## balthus

I agree first one.


----------



## mp4

If anyone is interested in the black canvas PAB, a shipment came in.  I know Boston Saks has one, as well as, Bloomingdales in CA (310-772-7131 ask for Rachel...she's very helpful).

I made a bunch of calls trying to find mine, so several SAs have called me recently.

So much for being totally sold out!


----------



## Beach Bum

Do u have a pic??!!^


----------



## chanel123

my favorite SA from Bergdorf Goodman Jesse Kopischke (212) 872-2519 
called me that they have the Nude color leather with matching leather lining peekaboo, leopard print with over size FF logo peekaboo & black leather outside with beaded FF logo peekaboo !!! I got the light grey jersey & hot pink leather lining & the patentent black leather and gold laser cut checker board lining from him i love it !!


----------



## chanel123

Beach Bum said:


> Do u have a pic??!!^


 
Hi "Beach Bum" here is the black canvas peekaboo at saks.com if this is the one that you wanna see the photo. also here is the link to the page

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1270539412431

I am ordering the cream white canvas one, I think it's perfect for the summer!


----------



## itwinkles

Hey Chanel123, you seem to be a peekaboo expertise  Tell me, which one do you prefer the black patent with gold lining or the black with zucca? Does the black leather start to look"slouchy" after a while?? I bought the black with zucca yesterday but now wondering if I should change the color  Thanks!


----------



## chanel123

itwinkles said:


> Hey Chanel123, you seem to be a peekaboo expertise  Tell me, which one do you prefer the black patent with gold lining or the black with zucca? Does the black leather start to look"slouchy" after a while?? I bought the black with zucca yesterday but now wondering if I should change the color  Thanks!


 
Hi ITwinkles: thanks for your compliment, I am not an peekaboo expert just love the bag and bought like 5 of them haha. I love both the blk patent w/ gold lining and blk leather w/ zucca FF logo fabric lining. it's a totally different look! the blk lether with zucca, the leather does become softer now than when I just got it last october but it's still not as soft as we saw them on the Fendi runway but I rather it won't get too slouchy so it will still holds the shape!

I love the blk patent leather & gold lining! it's so luxurious that has no FF logo in sight but when you saw it you know it's Fendi right away! so it all depends on which look you want to go for. my first peekaboo was the one with zucca lining! that's a great must have 1st peekaboo then you can start collecting different colors, leathers and lining peekaboo! it's so much fun and it looks almost like hermes "Birkin" w/o the hefty price so you can have it in almost every color to match your outfits ! 

which color are you thinking of getting? don't forget to come back to do a reveal when you got your peekaboo to share the fun with us!


----------



## itwinkles

Thanks so much Chanel123!! Wow 5!! I wonder if I will eventually get there!! Congrats! Yes I LOVE the style very understated classic..I bought the Black with zucca this past weekend. ( I didnt get to upload yet..kinda slow in that area!) But then for some reason, the black patent gold lining is attracting my attention more! Yes you're right it doesn't have that FF but you still know it's Fendi! But I'm not crazy about the patent part...lol..never had a patent leather bag....do you wear it all year? or just winter? only at night?? I know I sound crazy! True I guess I can _startwith!_ the zucca and eventually get more colors!
Thank so much for your input, it's much appreciated! (I will def do a reveal in a few days )


----------



## balthus

I have black patent YSL Muse, Valentino bow & Gerald Darel bags that I wear all year.  They all have a different style & texture but I find they look great year round if that helps.


----------



## balthus

I also saw the taupe or greige color leather (not white) today @ Saks & it's a beauty too.


----------



## Cicciolina

I actually really like the degrade look - so I'll go with the brown


----------



## tresjoliex

Where did you find it and how much is that one?


----------



## balthus

tresjoliex said:


> Where did you find it and how much is that one?




It was $1950 or $1980 and I just sent you a PM.


----------



## sawram

XXXXX
read the rules!!!


----------



## imchristina

For those that already own the Fendi Peekaboo, do you really hold it with the front part half open?


----------



## imchristina

For those that already own the Fendi Peekaboo, do you really hold it with the front part half open?


----------



## pangjiangjj

surely when photographer is shooting me! haha!
of course not!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

nope.  never.  I always have the locks turned and in the locked position.


----------



## mp4

Nordstrom Seattle has quite a few peekaboos.  Black with hot pink, black with zucca, the new red and tan with some exterior stitching...but not the wood handles, brown suede (or something like suede), white with white cutouts on the peek part....maybe a few others too.


----------



## balthus

Unfortunately they had a price increase for medium size & they are now running close to $2,200,


----------



## chanel123

I just got a call from my fav SA from the Nordstrom @ downtown Portland, their medium Peekaboo are still $1975


----------



## chanel123

my favorite SA from Saks NYC store said she has black leather w/ hot pink medium size peekaboo also a small black leather with zucca FF logo lining!


----------



## mangoblüte

I just ordered this beautiful peekaboo:


----------



## balthus

Good to know as it seems Seattle store upped their prices.


----------



## balthus

Beautiful - the black denim yes?




			
				mangoblüte;15056059 said:
			
		

> I just ordered this beautiful peekaboo:


----------



## airborne

love it get it..so nice..


----------



## bergafer3

I have a pair of Fendi suede heels, I love them but have never worn them. I just have put them on a few times in my house and babied them. but, they look like i have worn them out and about. i would not suggest getting suede.


----------



## mp4

I saw this IRL at Nordstrom Seattle this week.  The suede is thick.  The bag is gorgeous.  Get it!!!!


----------



## rainrowan

These bags are so gorgeous! I'd love to get a large Peekaboo in white or ivory with a Zucca brown interior...


----------



## balthus

Looks gorgeous.  Guess it would depend on how thick the suede is.  Have not seen suede IRL.


----------



## mp4

I'v had my black canvas for a couple of weeks now.  She is breaking in fast...  The hardware for the clasps is starting to have scratches and it doesn't always stand up....getting a little floppy if not loaded properly.

One of the irritating things I've notced is that having 2 identical sides....it's hard to know what is in which side.  Also, it doesn't have a cell phone pocket or a regular, non zipped pocket.  With a bag this large, it would be helpful to have these.

She still makes my heart beat faster....just not sure that the quality is the same as other designer bags I carry.  Either way, I bought the bag thinking she would be awesome once it was broken in.  I may not have to wait too long for this to happen.


----------



## ladyblunt

@ chanel 123: 

 oh my god if you have 5 peek-a-boos pleeeeeeaaaaaaseeeeee post them/some modeling pics! I totally love the peek-a-boo but have never seen it in person! So it would be great to see yours!!! Thank you!


----------



## Longchamp

I'm waiting on the small light blue pebbled selleria that was on the Barney's site. Took a lot of calling around to find her as was sold out on the site, but finally did, should be here tomorrow. Will post pix tomorrow night.


----------



## ryrybaby12

LC- that is awesome....I love this bag and have the black patent and just bought the Selleria soft leather with light blue interior and tan outside- it is freaking TDF...softest leather...


----------



## Beach Bum

^ANY PICS???Im DYING for  selleria leather one!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Will do some tomorrow.....I have not posted in forever...but this bag is honestly amazing.  I am tempted to do a MTO....will be in Vegas for work next week...and love all the options!  My old SA works there now if anyone wants his info (Vegas Fendi at City Center).


----------



## Longchamp

I'm doing an MTO also, but waiting on the fall colors to make my decision.  Sista's!!!

I didn't like the non pebbled selleria leather, two SA's told me easy color transfer and somewhat fragile. 

And yes missy, where the heck have you been, got your note. You can still come on and chat w/ us, we won't tempt you....not.  .


----------



## Longchamp

ryrybaby12 said:


> LC- that is awesome....I love this bag and have the black patent and just bought the Selleria soft leather with light blue interior and tan outside- it is freaking TDF...softest leather...


 
I saw that bag, it's beautiful.  Did you see the grey w/ the light blue interior? I liked that one too.


----------



## Beach Bum

^where did u see they grey?! Wowza!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Longchamp said:


> I saw that bag, it's beautiful.  Did you see the grey w/ the light blue interior? I liked that one too.


Yes...the grey one with the light blue is the one I am talking about, but I thought you said you did not like the soft leather?

I can't decide which way to go on this....Made to Order, or get the new greyish with blue interior.  You are right...they said it was delicate and it will scratch, but will that give it more of a "vintage" look later?  Ugh...decisions.

I also like the "Milk" color with the line down the middle....that is the regular leather....

But the Selleria is so freaking soft!


----------



## Longchamp

I went w/ the MTO from the Barney's site.  I returned the light blue in the small, it was absolutely breath taking, but too small, at least  for me.  I loved the color of the bag though.

If you go to Barney's, I went w/ the Selleria pebbled leather and getting the chocolate brown I think it's  called. I ordered through Chicago, I love that store. They don't have one, has to go from CA, to Chicago to me. Argh, probably won't see it until next Wednesday.

I love that grey w/ light  blue but too delicate for me.  

BB, the bag we're talking about I think is  up on the Nordstrom's site.


----------



## Beach Bum

^ugh,another bag I'm dying to get,lol!!!


----------



## Clay

There are 3 sizes and for Cruise season they are coming out with a Mini peekaboo... which will be the smallest one


----------



## mp4

Mini PAB?!  This is exciting!


----------



## luvapurse100

Saw this Peekaboo at a local store and wanted to know if anyone knew how rare it was and how many they produced  tia 
The fendi logo inside is done in all beads


----------



## chanel123

Is it just zucca fabric lining? or it's BEADED zucca lining? I have both, and if its just zucca fabric lining, you can get it at any store. but if it's beaded! then get it fast! I got mine last october and now they just release it again and I heard it's very few of them!! good luck!


----------



## luvapurse100

its done in all beads...do you know how many they produced?


----------



## chanel123

when I got it last octoberm there were only 3 in USA. 2 in east coast 1 in LA. so I assume it's not many if they release it again! so if you can, try to get it fast!! where did you see it? how much are they charging it for this bag now? I paid almost $4000 for it ! and I got it from the NYC Fendi boutique


----------



## luvapurse100

It is about 4k...I love it...just trying to make a decision quick...oh man...haha


----------



## chanel123

I LOVE it!!! but just to make sure all the beads are intact! I got one from Bergdorf Goodman and the beads were missing so I had to return it and get it from Fendi NYC boutique! it's a fabulous bag! and a total collector item! I even think maybe 5 or 6 years from now the beads will tarnish a lil and look even better, you know like those antique beaded stuff from the 20s or 40s? if you can, I would say go get it! and if you get it from major dept store, you have 30 days to return it just in case if you change your mind, but I will warn you, once you bought the bag, you will not let it go! haha I love this bag! and the beaded lining is only on one side so you can put all of your keys, or anything that might scratch the beads on the other side of the compartment which is lined in sued!


----------



## Beach Bum

oooh.I ALWAYS wanted the beaded one....its AMAZING!!!!!
GET IT!post pics if u get it...so i can drool!LOL!


----------



## chanel123

Hey Beach Bum & Luvapurse100, here is a pic of my beaded peekaboo ( I had to white-out the background because my house was a mess LOL)  

I just emailed one of my SA and he just worte me back that Nordstrom @ Downtown Portland ordered a couple of the beaded Peekaboo! if you wana get one, call Handbag Specialist Ryan Deleon 503-224-6666 ext. 1256 tell him Alan refer you he will take good care of ya!


----------



## balthus

Does anyone use the shoulder strap or does everyone always carry as a handbag?

Even though I have mine for about a month now,she's coming out of the dust bag for the first time today.

Attending a luncheon where Diane Von Furstenberg is the guest speaker!

Thanks.


----------



## chanel123

Here is my beaded peekaboo I got from Bergdorf Goodman, my SA from Nordstrom downtown portland said they have one now,too! I love this bag! so sparkly!


----------



## balthus

As mentioned, i broke out my "medium" size Peekaboo today and it is heavy after awhile to carry by the handle with even a lighter load than what I usually carry.  

Do you find it heavy?

I am thinking about getting one of the smaller sizes becuase I do love the bag. 

Thoughts from others?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Which one do you have?  I had the Patent and yes, it was heavy...but now I miss it and want another Peekaboo....


----------



## chanel123

I don't think is heavy at all! I love it!


----------



## balthus

The medium black leather w/fuchsia lining.


----------



## jcoop

*LC* and *ryry*, I want to see pics!


----------



## lovechanel920

Are there any Peekaboo's that have anything else than zucca for $1980? I love this bag, but I'm not crazy about logos.


----------



## balthus

Many do - I have the black leather with the fuschia lining that was $1980 that I got at NM.


----------



## lovechanel920

balthus said:


> Many do - I have the black leather with the fuschia lining that was $1980 that I got at NM.



Do you know if Saks carries that?


----------



## mp4

chanel123 said:


> Here is my beaded peekaboo I got from Bergdorf Goodman, my SA from Nordstrom downtown portland said they have one now,too! I love this bag! so sparkly!


GORGEOUS!!!!!  Love the contrasting leather!


----------



## mp4

I use my strap all the time.  The handle fits over my shoulder...so that may work if you need to put it on shoulder for some reason...and don't want to deal with the strap.


----------



## balthus

LOL   You must be thin.  The handle does not nit over my shoulder!  Thanks.


----------



## mp4

By hand yes....with shoulder strap no.  

It's a big bag.  If you load it up, it's going to start to feel heavy after a while.

I've never seen a small...but if they made one I like and it could fit my enormous sunglass case, I would consider it.


----------



## balthus

MissTreselle824 said:


> Do you know if Saks carries that?




They did but you have to call around unless you have a really good SA.  In some Saks store Fendi is leased department & in some they are not so everything doesn't show up in their locator system.  You're better off calling yourself sometimes.


----------



## chanel123

MissTreselle824 said:


> Do you know if Saks carries that?


 
I got mine from Saks in New York City


----------



## Longchamp

I exchanged the small light blue peekaboo for the medium chocolate. I preferred the light blue color, but bag too small.


----------



## jcoop

*LC*, I'm in love!!!  Are you?  Anxious to hear your thoughts!  What is inside color?


----------



## Longchamp

*You undo these little metal buttons to let that opening flap down as seen in the runway photos.  Dont think I'll ever be doing this.  LOL*

















*Has linen lining *


----------



## shopgirl1010

I have never owned a Fendi bag before but peekaboo has been catching my eye. I kind of like the one (picture attached) from Nordstrom. This one is $2250. Does Fendi ever go on sale? Or have promotions-such as Barneys/Bloomies?  I wasn't sure if best bet is just to pay for the full price.

Thanks!


----------



## Longchamp

I just went w/ the linen lining, but I know you could chose other linings.  Oh yes, I love her too, but something about that light  blue bag, was gorgeous.  In the end, this color is better for me w/ my lifestyle.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> *You undo these little metal buttons to let that opening flap down as seen in the runway photos.  Dont think I'll ever be doing this.  LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Has linen lining *




I think I'm in love...


----------



## mtambi

Net a Porter is all sold out of theis beauty - I looove it -  its vintage inspired and I want it! Has anyone seencache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/61488/61488_in_l.jpg it anywhere???


----------



## Longchamp

^^ Can you post a pix, rather than the link?? Opens up to home page.  If you're talking the embroidered tote, I can't remember which one, but one of the boutiques still has it.  If you call anyone, they can do a search for you.


----------



## mtambi

Im trying to post the photo but i cant lift it from Net a Porter. Its the Fendi Peekaboo Embroidered Tote. I will keep trying        Sorry for the trouble!!!


----------



## Beach Bum

LC!
Omg...love the bag and the linen lining!!!!!
Way nicer than the logo lining,IMHO!
I have to find out what colors come in seller and what linings! This is my next bag


----------



## Longchamp

mtambi said:


> Im trying to post the photo but i cant lift it from Net a Porter. Its the Fendi Peekaboo Embroidered Tote. I will keep trying  Sorry for the trouble!!!


 
Yes one of the boutiques has the embroidered tote, just call and they'll do a search for you.  That's a fabulous bag.


----------



## Longchamp

Beach Bum said:


> LC!
> Omg...love the bag and the linen lining!!!!!
> Way nicer than the logo lining,IMHO!
> I have to find out what colors come in seller and what linings! This is my next bag


 
Let us know what you find out.  Bag much nicer than I anticipated, I'm very happy, love the bag.   Glad you like the lining, was afraid too boring, but not planning on keeping the bag open....does anybody do that??


----------



## Beach Bum

I'm NOT a fan of the logo lining at all...I love the linen against the color of your bag..perfect combo! Congrats!!!


----------



## mp4

Love the bag *Longchamp*!!!  Pebbled leather looks very durable and the linen lining is TDF!!!


----------



## imchristina

Beach Bum said:


> I'm NOT a fan of the logo lining at all...I love the linen against the color of your bag..perfect combo! Congrats!!!


 

Me neither. The logo lining is one of the ugliest linings, IMO.  I'm waiting for a black one without the logo lining. I'm getting impatient.


----------



## jfhave

ooh, that one is gorgeous, I would love to know the answer to your questions too...


----------



## Longchamp

I'm no Fendi expert, but doubt the PAB's will go on sale, esp that beauty.


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks all, yes the pebbled leather was worth the wait, harder to find.  Thanks for all the compliments on the lining, agree, not liking the logo lining either.


----------



## lovechanel920

does the pebble leather have a soft look? or is there a regular leather one?


----------



## Longchamp

Yes there is a non pebbled leather selleria that "looks soft". My bag is not that.


----------



## Ahila

I love love luurrrvvveee the PAB...can't wait to see the Fall / Winter collection. Hope they have really great ones like the black/fuschia one from last year.

Does anyone know where I can find any information about the Fall/Winter collection?


----------



## Longchamp

Any SA w/ Fendi could help you out, as they had their Fall trunk shows already.


----------



## Ahila

Longchamp said:


> Any SA w/ Fendi could help you out, as they had their Fall trunk shows already.


 

Actually the nearest Fendi to where I live is a 5 hour drive away....so if anyone knows anything about the Fall/Winter collection, I really appreciate the information....Thanks!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Call Thomas at Las Vegas Fendi at City Center....he is amazing and has tons of PAB's and will definitely hook you up!


----------



## tibaka

mtambi said:


> Im trying to post the photo but i cant lift it from Net a Porter. Its the Fendi Peekaboo Embroidered Tote. I will keep trying  Sorry for the trouble!!!


 
net-a-porter.com/images/products/61488/61488_in_l.jpg
Is it this bag? Its lovely IRL, has delicate beading tracing the centre flowers on the front, and the back is plain with only one small embroidered flower in the center, gorgeous very special bag imho


----------



## imchristina

Does anyone know if the next batch of Fendi Peekaboos will include black leather with inner linings other than the Fendi logo? 

I'm holding out for a black one that doesn't have the brown logo in it.


----------



## lovbagandshoes

Hey there! I was thinking the same thing recently!  I have the black with zucca lining...(I know some people think its ugly...lol) But I figured it was a great classic FIRST peekaboo! I love it! I have seen the black with black inside...it's pretty! Also I saw the fall look book..last week...there isn't any new black ones coming out...

there is a deep red with brown interior...
a milk with multi color spots like a leopard print..NICE!!! 
a bunch of selleria's, bronze, green...
a multi colored suede black, green and yellow from the runway
....
If you really like the black, there is a black patent with gold lining that is sooooooo pretty


----------



## imchristina

lovbagandshoes said:


> Hey there! I was thinking the same thing recently! I have the black with zucca lining...(I know some people think its ugly...lol) But I figured it was a great classic FIRST peekaboo! I love it! I have seen the black with black inside...it's pretty! Also I saw the fall look book..last week...there isn't any new black ones coming out...
> 
> there is a deep red with brown interior...
> a milk with multi color spots like a leopard print..NICE!!!
> a bunch of selleria's, bronze, green...
> a multi colored suede black, green and yellow from the runway
> ....
> If you really like the black, there is a black patent with gold lining that is sooooooo pretty


 

Wow! That's great information. Thanks. I'm looking for a black leather though. So there'll only be a black patent coming out? 

I'm contemplating personalising one in black though I find the leather heavier than the black (with logo lining) off the shelves. 

Pardon my ignorance, what's zucca lining?


----------



## chanel123

Hey girls! glad to see I am not the only one that's wondering what kinda new peekaboo will be available this fall/winter! ( I know the summer has just begin and we're looking for the fall handbags haha) 

so I called Fendi boutique and received these photos to share with you all! come check it out at my blog! 

OMG! I want EVERYONE of them!!!! I especially love the bright yellow with leopard print lining! also the olive color one with printed pony hair lining....


----------



## chanel123

Hey girls! I'm sure that I am not the only one that's wondering what kinda new peekaboo will be available this fall/winter! ( I know the summer has just begin and we're looking for the fall handbags haha) 

so I called Fendi boutique and received these photos to share with you all! There are too many photos to post it here, so come check it out at my blog! 

OMG! I want EVERYONE of them!!!! I especially love the bright yellow with leopard print lining! also the olive color one with printed pony hair lining shown below....


----------



## imchristina

chanel123 said:


> Hey girls! I'm sure that I am not the only one that's wondering what kinda new peekaboo will be available this fall/winter! ( I know the summer has just begin and we're looking for the fall handbags haha)
> 
> so I called Fendi boutique and received these photos to share with you all! There are too many photos to post it here, so come check it out at my blog!
> 
> OMG! I want EVERYONE of them!!!! I especially love the bright yellow with leopard print lining! also the olive color one with printed pony hair lining shown below....


 

I want to see the bags! What's your blog address?


----------



## imchristina

Has anyone bought a custom-made peekaboo? Can you share your experience?


----------



## jcoop

Thank you for posting *chanel123*!  I love PAB's!


----------



## imchristina

I'm so dumb. :shame: I just found your blog address. 

Can anyone tell me if this looks black? This could be for what I'm looking for, if it's black!

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_5e01_Jm84...X0/s1600/Fendi+Fall+2010+Peekaboo+Bags+10.jpg


----------



## chanel123

imchristina said:


> I'm so dumb. :shame: I just found your blog address.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this looks black? This could be for what I'm looking for, if it's black!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_5e01_Jm84...X0/s1600/Fendi+Fall+2010+Peekaboo+Bags+10.jpg


 
My SA told me that it is balck leather outside and a shinny cow hide leather inside black also. also he told me there will be a black leather ouside and black python inside!! that must be sooooo pretty!!


----------



## luvapurse100

Wow !!! They are all sooooooooooooooo Pretty


----------



## mp4

I like a few, but the grey flannel (?) is my favorite!  I'm wishing the interior was a little better but it's still pretty good!


----------



## mp4

The Barneys in Boston has the gorgeous black pebbled leather with beige linen interior.  I would check this out.  Someone revealed this in the PAB thread.   Really pretty.


----------



## Belle de Jour

This one is very beautiful, the bag of my dreams


----------



## ladyblunt

hi,

I called my local Fendi Boutique and they told me that it would cost about 2000,- EUR for a medium sized peek-a-boo. you can choose between different leathers, lings and hardware colors and it takes about 4-6 months.

I am planning about ordering one in fall. Did you get any new info?


----------



## imchristina

ladyblunt said:


> hi,
> 
> I called my local Fendi Boutique and they told me that it would cost about 2000,- EUR for a medium sized peek-a-boo. you can choose between different leathers, lings and hardware colors and it takes about 4-6 months.
> 
> I am planning about ordering one in fall. Did you get any new info?


 

I only find that the customized ones are heavier than those off the shelves. I'm not a fan of heavy bags. I wanted to know if others looking for the customized peekaboos found the same problem.


----------



## slkhoo

i am told that there is a 6 month wait list for any peekaboo bag purchase. has anyone been to Rome or Paris Fendi stores? are they available in the shops?


----------



## marie c.

i waited for 4 months and a few days for mine made to order selleria small peak a boo but normally there are some available in store


----------



## mzedith

serious?  they are selling Peekaboo bags in US boutiques.  unless you want a custom made Peekaboo?


----------



## chanel123

any of you girls decide which new peekaboo you're gonna get for this fall? I am gonna get the pony hair stripe one!


----------



## lovbagandshoes

Thanks for posting Chanel123! I'm feeling peekaboo hungry...not sure why I still want the black canvas one....does anyone have that yet? 
Also I've seen the denim suede with dark brown interior..ohhh la la its nice..but I'm not a denim kinda person..lol.. Anyone buying any soon???


----------



## Addy

Peekaboo lovers post!


----------



## i.likes123

Belle de Jour said:


> This one is very beautiful, the bag of my dreams


 
_this purse is so pretty. i saw it advertised in white. i fell in love._


----------



## imchristina

I may buy a peekaboo soon since the new ones are in stores. I just want to make sure I'm making the right decision since it doesn't cost just a song. 

Has anyone who has bought a peeakboo regretted their decision and now no longer like the bag? Or is everyone satisfied with their purchase?


----------



## imchristina

I may buy a peekaboo soon since the new ones are in stores. I just want to make sure I'm making the right decision since it doesn't cost just a song. 

Has anyone who has bought a peeakboo regretted their decision and now no longer like the bag? Or is everyone satisfied with their purchase?


----------



## mzedith

Addy said:


> Peekaboo lovers post!



mine is on the way Addy.. yippie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i should have it this week i hope.. my first Peek-a-boo.. will be my only.. it will be the post expensive bag i have ever purchased..


----------



## mzedith

imchristina said:


> I may buy a peekaboo soon since the new ones are in stores. I just want to make sure I'm making the right decision since it doesn't cost just a song.
> 
> Has anyone who has bought a peeakboo regretted their decision and now no longer like the bag? Or is everyone satisfied with their purchase?



im a Fendi Fanatic.. i just purchased my Peek-a-boo, i should have it any day now.. there are very few Fendi bags i purchased and regretted.

i never thought i would want a Peekaboo, but every time i walk into the boutique i pick one up and parade around with it.  just looks so cool and it's a great style. i have never seen anything like it.  im super excited.


----------



## Addy

mzedith said:


> mine is on the way Addy.. yippie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i should have it this week i hope.. my first Peek-a-boo.. will be my only.. it will be the post expensive bag i have ever purchased..



Congrats! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## mp4

lovbagandshoes said:


> Thanks for posting Chanel123! I'm feeling peekaboo hungry...not sure why I still want the black canvas one....does anyone have that yet?
> Also I've seen the denim suede with dark brown interior..ohhh la la its nice..but I'm not a denim kinda person..lol.. Anyone buying any soon???


 
I have the black canvas bag.  It's great!  I just wish it had a cell phone pocket...  The canvas gets floppy if it's not full.  Like many here, I have quite a few bags and carried this one for about a month...still love it every time I look at it.  It took a couple weeks for the floppiness to start.  I love canvas bags and the contrast of brown leather.  This is a great all year bag!  Go for it!!!


----------



## imchristina

If so, will it go out of style sometime later? 

Or do you think it's timeless like the Birkin?


----------



## imchristina

I saw this at the stores today. I don't like the brown stitches, brown handle and smooth soft leather. Am I crazy?


----------



## mzedith

imchristina said:


> I saw this at the stores today. I don't like the brown stitches, brown handle and smooth soft leather. Am I crazy?



This Peekaboo is from the Selleria line and is not for everyone (meaning if you are not a fan of the Selleria line).  very distinct characteristics.  All hand stitched, Special leather is used.

here is a bit of info on the Fendi website about the creation of the Selleria line:
http://www.fendi.com/#/en/foreverfendi/selleria

You will more than likely be happy with a Classic Peekaboo.


----------



## luvapurse100

Here is Mine....and I love it !!! I havent regretted my purchase and would recommend one to all....its a great bag.. and everytime I take her out she gets compliments haha...


----------



## mzedith

luvapurse100 said:


> Here is Mine....and I love it !!! I havent regretted my purchase and would recommend one to all....its a great bag.. and everytime I take her out she gets compliments haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


 
Wow.. love the color!!!  beautiful.


----------



## imchristina

mzedith said:


> This Peekaboo is from the Selleria line and is not for everyone (meaning if you are not a fan of the Selleria line). very distinct characteristics. All hand stitched, Special leather is used.
> 
> here is a bit of info on the Fendi website about the creation of the Selleria line:
> http://www.fendi.com/#/en/foreverfendi/selleria
> 
> You will more than likely be happy with a Classic Peekaboo.


 

You're right! I think I would prefer a classic one with a different leather. But I may have to order one if I only want it in black.


----------



## liz 1

mzedith said:


> Wow.. love the color!!!  beautiful.



What is this color?  It is beautiful!!!  Is it from the F/W 2010 line?


----------



## Babi

I'm in!

After thinking and thinking I decided to take the plunge and bought this morning my first Fendi bag: the black medium Peekaboo with FF canvas lining.
I don't like the brands to scream on a bag, but this one is really discreet, inside the bag.
I'll show pictures as soon as I'll find the time!


----------



## mzedith

Babi said:


> I'm in!
> 
> After thinking and thinking I decided to take the plunge and bought this morning my first Fendi bag: the black medium Peekaboo with FF canvas lining.
> I don't like the brands to scream on a bag, but this one is really discreet, inside the bag.
> I'll show pictures as soon as I'll find the time!



yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!  can't wait to see..


----------



## mzedith

imchristina said:


> You're right! I think I would prefer a classic one with a different leather. But I may have to order one if I only want it in black.



i love the Selleria line, in other styles.  my Peekaboo is a Classic style.

this blue Selleria Peekaboo made to order is super cute..

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/im-falling-l-o-v-e-my-newest-603757.html#post15840167


----------



## luvapurse100

liz 1 said:


> What is this color?  It is beautiful!!!  Is it from the F/W 2010 line?


Thanks guys !!!
On my reciept it says its Honey and its lined in calf fur. Im not sure what line its from but i got it in May 2010.


----------



## imchristina

mzedith said:


> i love the Selleria line, in other styles. my Peekaboo is a Classic style.
> 
> this blue Selleria Peekaboo made to order is super cute..
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/im-falling-l-o-v-e-my-newest-603757.html#post15840167


 

Yup, that's the leather texture that I like. 

I'm in two minds about ordering one because of the price, the amount of time I have to wait for it and the weight. Though the SA told me that the new made-to-order ones aren't as heavy as they were before. Anyone has any idea if that's true? :wondering


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Babi said:


> I'm in!
> 
> After thinking and thinking I decided to take the plunge and bought this morning my first Fendi bag: the black medium Peekaboo with FF canvas lining.
> I don't like the brands to scream on a bag, but this one is really discreet, inside the bag.
> I'll show pictures as soon as I'll find the time!


ciao BABI ! it is so nice to see you here  ...can't wait to see your peekaboo , i am lusting over the small version..i tried the medium one but it looks too big on me


----------



## Babi

^ Ciao CHLOEHANDBAGS!

Yes, I had the same doubt. But the medium is such a versatile bag for work: I can easily put my documents in and I suppose also my laptop (I should try).
Plus, I love bags I can carry both by handles and on the shoulder (just like the city  )

I'm attaching a few modelling pictures: with winter clothes I think it suits my frame better. But it was way too hot to try my coat/jackets on!


----------



## Babi

Ops!

I forgot to add, CHLOEHANDBAGS,
that yeasterday there was a girl in the store carrying her bag. It looked smaller, so I asked if it was the small, but they told me it was the medium.
Once used, the leather becomes softer and so the bag appears smaller.
Hope it helps: it convinced me.


----------



## lovely64

It is GORGEOUS* Babi*!!!! Congrats, you have made me want one too, lol! It looks very very stylish and cool on you, you minx


----------



## Babi

^ ahahah that's not good!

You don't need other temptations, right now!

It is functional but stylish, yes. Thank you my dear for your advice


----------



## lovely64

You are more than welcome dear. I just checked out luisaviaroma, and the cheapest one starts at around 1600 Euros. I don´t quite get the difference between them. Some are 2200-2700. I think they are all medium size?

Oh, the red one was very nice


----------



## Babi

^ Yes, Kat, I saw their website and it's not very clear. More experienced ladies could help.

It seems that the medium (beige, dark brown, dark grey) are 1700&#8364;
The large is 1900&#8364;.
Then there is one with python inside and there's written large. 2150&#8364;
The one with pony skin inside. (size? don't know, I suppose large) 2300&#8364;
And the one in pony skin, large, 2700 euros.
The red one has a different color interior. Large size. 2700&#8364;

They are beautiful, but I think that the medium is the perfect size. But it's just my opinion. 
Did you have a look at NAP, too?


----------



## lovely64

Thanks for the info. I will check NAP now.


----------



## weekender2

Congrats Babi, it's gorgeous on you!


----------



## weekender2

I love this green one from BG!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...0cat000002cat000008cat30005cat233206cat268908


----------



## Babi

^ Wow...gorgeous bag, weekender2! 

And...thank you so much!


----------



## mzedith

oh..myi peekaboo arrived today.. wow, im just saying.. WTG Fendi!  took me a while to get used to even considering one.  

i honestly Feel Fendi has TWO iconic Bags.. the EVER present Spy and the a amazing Peekaboo..  pics to come.  Mine is dark grey with Zucca print lining.  This shade of dark Grey is the perfect and works very well with the Zucca print.. "jaw dropping*


----------



## Babi

Congrats mzedith!!
I'm very curious to see the dark grey.
BTW, I've never been into Fendi, but this peekaboo conquered me!


----------



## weekender2

ooh can't wait to see pics mzedith, I'm so into grey right now, lol


----------



## luvapurse100

Here are my long overdue modeling pics...hope you enjoy


----------



## luvapurse100

and Babi your bag is very pretty and mzedith I cant wait to see your bag...like weekender2 said im soooooooo into grey too


----------



## Babi

luvapurse100 said:


> Here are my long overdue modeling pics...hope you enjoy


 
Thank you luvapurse100!

It looks great on you!


----------



## KellyCat

Is anyone here familiar with the beige linen jacquard peekaboo?  Any anedotal info would be greatly appreciated. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D12241%26N%3D4294967189%26va%3Dt


----------



## mzedith

Hi Everyone, i moved into to my Grey Peekaboo today..

wow, i will try and get a pic up soon, im not very good with the Camera.  Especially to capture the beauty of this bag.. 

it's darker Grey, but in different lights it's almost a taupe grey, maybe to blend with the Zucca print lining.. all i know is that im in Awe!!!!!!!!!!

The leather smell so yummy,, and feels yummy.  i need to research this, "Kid Leather"  Fendi tops the charts on this bag.. Really, anyone with some Dough , i would highly recommend checking out the Peekaboo bag.


----------



## luvapurse100

Congrats Mzedith.  I cant wait to see it.


----------



## Fii

Please post pics Mzedith!!


----------



## cou cou

I've got this today. It's the collection for winter this year, the color is toupe. Here it is........


----------



## mzedith

wow.. that is the color of my bag?  but my receipt says Grey.  mine looks like a greyish Taupe


----------



## weekender2

really pretty cou cou! congrats!


----------



## kori_c

mine a small one just got it 2 days ago


----------



## lovechanel920

I want the softer looking leather with NO zucca lining. Does this exist in this combo? Ohh, and black color.


----------



## mzedith

Ok.. Don't shoot me, im really bad at taking pics,​ 
my Grey Peekaboo with Zucca Print Lining.. A keeper!!​ 

*No Flash*​ 



 
*Peekaboo - *
*(ignore the background, except for my DH's beautiful painting)*​ 
*



*​ 
*UpClose Turnlock *
*



*​ 
*Open Turn Lock - PeekaBoo*​ 
*



*​


----------



## mzedith

kori_c said:


> mine a small one just got it 2 days ago


 
i have called a few Fendi boutiques to find the small Peekaboo and they are gone.. lucky you!!

Beautiful


----------



## jfhave

I love it Kori C! Where did you get it?


----------



## weekender2

love the peekaboos kori_c and mzedith!
enjoy them


----------



## meiigy

love my peekaboo had it for some time now but still love it


----------



## kkaate

the bag looks so good when left open, a la *meiigy* and all the runway photos & campaign adverts. too bad it doesn't translate well into real life ... would it be weird to carry it open? 

usually people like their designer items to look like it does on the model (the way it fits, or sometimes the exact leather/color combo, etc) and this makes it difficult?  does anyone feel the way i do?


----------



## luvapurse100

love my peekaboo had it for some time now but still love it 





[
Looooooooooks soooooooooooo nice on you..you have made me reconsider using my long strap...never used it but like how it looks on you maybe ill try it  thanks


----------



## foxyqt

luvapurse100 said:


> Here are my long overdue modeling pics...hope you enjoy


 
gorgeous bag! may I know what size it is?


----------



## SiLLa2410

Hi, does anyone know if peekaboo tote comes in pony hair?what are the colours available?


----------



## luvapurse100

Thanks foxyqt....Its a medium.....


----------



## cecilynew

Hi!  New here and completely obsessed with the peek a boo!  My first "fancy" bag was the spy but I feel like their bags have been pretty lackluster as of late.  This one has restored my faith!


----------



## Babi

mzedith said:


> Ok.. Don't shoot me, im really bad at taking pics,​
> 
> my Grey Peekaboo with Zucca Print Lining.. A keeper!!​
> 
> ​
> *Peekaboo - *
> *(ignore the background, except for my DH's beautiful painting)*​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> ​


 

Wow!!!
What a beautiful color: great neutral!
Huge congrats


----------



## mzedith

Babi said:


> Wow!!!
> What a beautiful color: great neutral!
> Huge congrats



Thank you @Babi ,


----------



## sophia929

Any feedback on the fendi peekaboo???  I am very seriously thinking of purchasing one in Fendi.  They are holding one for me. I don't want to make a mistake with soooooooo much money!


----------



## ryrybaby12

You know I love that bag  I am sure you look great with it!


----------



## Babi

Hi!
There's a thread about it: "all things peekaboo".
It's a very personal choice, as usual, but I'm very happy with mine.
I just bought it a few weeks ago.


----------



## sophia929

I love your icon, try to be very good!  I set that intention every morning.  I dare not go near any retail enviroments!! I am jelous that you already had it.  Are you over it, or your happy to add to collection


----------



## Beach Bum

MAKE sure u investigate the types of leathers they carry.I personally ONLy like the PEEKABOO in Selleria..I returned one i got after seeing a different leather that was way too stiff.Selleria is nice and smooshy..LOVE it!


----------



## sweet 18

I love the style of this Fendi Peekaboo. I am thinking of getting it myself, but still contemplating because I already own a hermes herbag which I think has a similar structure. But definitely get one if you don't own anything similar. It is such a classic!


----------



## sophia929

funkyshades said:


> Does anyone know how many sizes does the Peek-A-Boo bag comes in?
> 
> I heard there is this travel size weekenda bag...is that true?


 
There are actually 2 sizes in the peek a boo bag now.  I saw the new one today at Fendi.


----------



## sophia929

There are actually 2 sizes in the peek a boo now.  I was in Fendi today and saw the unveiling of the small version.


----------



## Beach Bum

-what did u think ?^


----------



## Prada_Princess

I have noticed this color only so far


----------



## ryrybaby12

The small is small for me- but super cute!  If I were to go small- I would get the new classico coming out.


----------



## imchristina

ryrybaby12 said:


> The small is small for me- but super cute! If I were to go small- I would get the new classico coming out.


 

What's the classico material? Does the classico come in big?


----------



## lizmarielowe

i'm planning of buying a peek a boo and i'm not sure about the colors!
might someone help me??


----------



## mzedith

lizmarielowe said:


> i'm planning of buying a peek a boo and i'm not sure about the colors!
> might someone help me??



it's all personal preference.  what color bags do you tend to carry the most?


----------



## lizmarielowe

mzedith said:


> it's all personal preference.  what color bags do you tend to carry the most?



black.. i lovelovelove black bags..
does it come with black and fendi logo interior??


----------



## mzedith

lizmarielowe said:


> black.. i lovelovelove black bags..
> does it come with black and fendi logo interior??


 
Goodness yes, that would be my first choice.  I have the Grey, which i really love, if i had the funds i would get the black with Zucca lining in small in a heart beat.


----------



## lizmarielowe

mzedith said:


> Goodness yes, that would be my first choice.  I have the Grey, which i really love, if i had the funds i would get the black with Zucca lining in small in a heart beat.



do you have any pics???


----------



## mzedith

lizmarielowe said:


> do you have any pics???


 
here is a link to a small one posted on this thread.., 

*Small Black Peekaboo*


----------



## monniemonn

hello u fendi PKB lovers. i'm new to fendi and am hopin to get a small/medium PKB, i hear some of u girls spoke about selleria and classic style. may i ask what's the diff btw the two?

many thanks! =)


----------



## monniemonn

i'm sorry cuz just found out that this Q was answered in the previous post. 

anyhowww! i'm just wondering would it be cheaper to get in europe or US? if so, whats the diff?

TIA!


----------



## debrina

wandered over here from H forum. 
here's a peek at mine. 
i absolutely love it cause its versatile for different looks and occassions.
esp love the strap when i have to lug work things around
even chuck my VAIO in for on the go work


----------



## mzedith

debrina said:


> wandered over here from H forum.
> here's a peek at mine.
> i absolutely love it cause its versatile for different looks and occassions.
> esp love the strap when i have to lug work things around
> even chuck my VAIO in for on the go work









Wow, i haven;t seen this one in a while,  , i love it. That you so much for sharing!!

 i was hoping to find that lining in a small peekaboo someday.


----------



## missie1

I love this bag........I am not sure which one to purchase because all are nice but maybe  black with zucca print as I really need a new black handbag and this one will be a nice addition to my collection.


----------



## debrina

mzedith : have you tried asking your SA for the custom order to try to get this lining for you? 
it's also quite easy to maintain as compared to the fur/suede lining cause well, denim is denim, good for all weather. 


i've attached some sample ostrich leathers which my SA showed me for the custom order peekaboo. i love ostrich and was delighted when they said its possible to get the bag in the skin!


----------



## wyvern

Hello... I'm looking to buy a peekaboo myself. Have been wishing for one for ever so long.... I noticed in some of the pictures, the shoulder straps did not look to be adjustable... Is that right? I would prefer to have adjustable ones since I'm quite petite and don't want it hanging at knee level or something.

So which ones usually have an adjustable strap?


----------



## debrina

wyvern said:


> Hello... I'm looking to buy a peekaboo myself. Have been wishing for one for ever so long.... I noticed in some of the pictures, the shoulder straps did not look to be adjustable... Is that right? I would prefer to have adjustable ones since I'm quite petite and don't want it hanging at knee level or something.
> 
> So which ones usually have an adjustable strap?



i dont think the peekaboos have adjustable straps, its just a leather piece with two hooks at each end. but i dont think you will have the problem of the bag hanging at the knee level because the straps are not that long! 

go try it out at the store, if you really want the strap to be shorter, maybe you can get the SA's help to cut it to a length you want (like what they do with belts)

good luck!


----------



## albee

wyvern said:


> Hello... I'm looking to buy a peekaboo myself. Have been wishing for one for ever so long.... I noticed in some of the pictures, the shoulder straps did not look to be adjustable... Is that right? I would prefer to have adjustable ones since I'm quite petite and don't want it hanging at knee level or something.
> 
> So which ones usually have an adjustable strap?



u can adjust it like a belt but not by much


----------



## mzedith

debrina said:


> mzedith : have you tried asking your SA for the custom order to try to get this lining for you?
> it's also quite easy to maintain as compared to the fur/suede lining cause well, denim is denim, good for all weather.
> 
> 
> i've attached some sample ostrich leathers which my SA showed me for the custom order peekaboo. i love ostrich and was delighted when they said its possible to get the bag in the skin!


 
the custom peekaboo's are really pricey,  When i got to the boutique they have the look book for custom ideals, generally in the Selleria line. i love the i deal of getting one with my name on the silver plate


----------



## mzedith

debrina said:


> i dont think the peekaboos have adjustable straps, its just a leather piece with two hooks at each end. but i dont think you will have the problem of the bag hanging at the knee level because the straps are not that long!
> 
> go try it out at the store, if you really want the strap to be shorter, maybe you can get the SA's help to cut it to a length you want (like what they do with belts)
> 
> good luck!


 
mine is the larger size and teh strap doesn't adjust, im 5'1", the strap is not that long.  i would say it has about an 16-18" drop?  i am very short waisted, the bottom of the bag hits rright above my thigh/lower hip bone.


----------



## mzedith

wyvern said:


> Hello... I'm looking to buy a peekaboo myself. Have been wishing for one for ever so long.... I noticed in some of the pictures, the shoulder straps did not look to be adjustable... Is that right? I would prefer to have adjustable ones since I'm quite petite and don't want it hanging at knee level or something.
> 
> So which ones usually have an adjustable strap?


 
sorry, quoted the wrong post. see my reply above


----------



## foxyqt

Can anyone identify the size of the Black/Pink Peekaboo on NM?

I'm not familiar with the dimensions of the different Peekaboo sizes.. is this the regular size or the smaller one?

Please help~! Thanks


----------



## debrina

foxyqt said:


> Can anyone identify the size of the Black/Pink Peekaboo on NM?
> 
> I'm not familiar with the dimensions of the different Peekaboo sizes.. is this the regular size or the smaller one?
> 
> Please help~! Thanks



regular size


----------



## foxyqt

thanks so much, *debrina*! =D


----------



## imchristina

Fendi called to say they have a peekaboo in a smaller size than the big one that I want. 

Can anyone tell me or show me how big or small the smaller size is?


----------



## mzedith

imchristina said:


> Fendi called to say they have a peekaboo in a smaller size than the big one that I want.
> 
> Can anyone tell me or show me how big or small the smaller size is?



there is a small one posted on this thread.

here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/al...sk-questions-chat-605438-25.html#post16038131


----------



## imchristina

mzedith said:


> there is a small one posted on this thread.
> 
> here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/al...sk-questions-chat-605438-25.html#post16038131


 

Thanks. The brown one is a size smaller than the big size? 

The black one is the smallest of the collection?


----------



## mzedith

imchristina said:


> Thanks. The brown one is a size smaller than the big size?
> 
> The black one is the smallest of the collection?



the black is smaller , the brown/grey/taupe color is the larger size.


----------



## foxyqt

Peekaboo lovers! help me decide between these two peekaboos!

*Black Leather w/ Shagreen Pink Lining* VS *Red Leather w/ Zebra Print Lining*

please vote! =D


----------



## imchristina

foxyqt said:


> Peekaboo lovers! help me decide between these two peekaboos!
> 
> *Black Leather w/ Shagreen Pink Lining* VS *Red Leather w/ Zebra Print Lining*
> 
> please vote! =D


 

It would be good if you have the pictures of these bags. But without the visuals, I would go for the black leather! The pink lining would be stunning.


----------



## weekender2

black with pink


----------



## debrina

black w pink!! 

the red w zebra print is kinda common.  that's just my opinion.


----------



## foxyqt

thanks for voting lovelies! I appreciate it very much.. as requested, here are pics of both bags:

*Black w/ Pink Shagreen Lining*






*Red w/ Zebra Lining *(looks more like Giraffe now that I look at it lol!)




[pic belongs to TouJoursChic]

so far I got 3 votes for Black/Pink and 1 vote for the Red.. I think I'll go for the Black/Pink after all ^_^ any more opinions?


----------



## mzedith

foxyqt said:


> Peekaboo lovers! help me decide between these two peekaboos!
> 
> *Black Leather w/ Shagreen Pink Lining* VS *Red Leather w/ Zebra Print Lining*
> 
> please vote! =D



haha, that's a tough one for me, i prefer Black leather over red, and Zebra print over Pink.  and neither is a combo option. 

whioops.. edit my choice after seeing the pics:
this one


----------



## debrina

SA emailed me some peekaboo collections for AW10/11

just thought i wanted to share


----------



## Barbora

Hi, I'm sorry if this has already been answered but can you please tell me how much is the medium Peekaboo, the size and color options? I know this may sound rude, but I'm a total newbie when it comes to all things Fendi... But I really like this bag and I'm saving up for it  Thank you all!


----------



## Babi

foxyqt said:


> thanks for voting lovelies! I appreciate it very much.. as requested, here are pics of both bags:
> 
> *Black w/ Pink Shagreen Lining*
> 
> 
> *Red w/ Zebra Lining *(looks more like Giraffe now that I look at it lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [pic belongs to TouJoursChic]
> 
> so far I got 3 votes for Black/Pink and 1 vote for the Red.. I think I'll go for the Black/Pink after all ^_^ any more opinions?


 
 The red one!!!
 I love red bags, they make me happy. It also depends if you need a black bag or not.


----------



## mzedith

Barbora said:


> Hi, I'm sorry if this has already been answered but can you please tell me how much is the medium Peekaboo, the size and color options? I know this may sound rude, but I'm a total newbie when it comes to all things Fendi... But I really like this bag and I'm saving up for it  Thank you all!



They start at $2,250 and go up from there depending on the leather and lining.  i don't think your question has been answered. 

Nordies has two sizes online..

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3111550?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=194
the regular Peekaboo size is - 

Dimensions: 14"W x 9"H x 5"D. (Measures medium.)
Strap drop: 5". 
Shoulder strap drop: 18" - 25".

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3095740?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1137

Dimensions: 16"W x 12"H x 7"D. (Measures large.)
Strap drop: 4". 
Shoulder strap drop: 12".

I am not really sure about the color options ATM.


----------



## Barbora

mzedith said:


> They start at $2,250 and go up from there depending on the leather and lining.  i don't think your question has been answered.
> 
> Nordies has two sizes online..
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3111550?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=194
> the regular Peekaboo size is -
> 
> Dimensions: 14"W x 9"H x 5"D. (Measures medium.)
> Strap drop: 5".
> Shoulder strap drop: 18" - 25".
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3095740?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1137
> 
> Dimensions: 16"W x 12"H x 7"D. (Measures large.)
> Strap drop: 4".
> Shoulder strap drop: 12".
> 
> I am not really sure about the color options ATM.



Thank you so much  I thought it was a few hundreds less, though  Okay, I guess I have to save up some more


----------



## mzedith

Barbora said:


> Thank you so much  I thought it was a few hundreds less, though  Okay, I guess I have to save up some more


 
they had a recent price increase and it was substantial.  i think the increase was May or June (2010).  The Regular size Peekaboo was $1950 and increased to $2250.


----------



## Barbora

mzedith said:


> they had a recent price increase and it was substantial.  i think the increase was May or June (2010).  The Regular size Peekaboo was $1950 and increased to $2250.



That was the price I knew about...but see, I don't know if I want it that much


----------



## mzedith

Barbora said:


> That was the price I knew about...but see, I don't know if I want it that much


 
i feel your pain about the price.  Here is one way of looking at it, compare the price to a classic Chanel bag or any other high end designer.  it's all personal preference.  Most Classic Chanel bags are well over $2250.   this is only price comparison of two different design houses. Style wise its comparing apples & oranges.

If your lucky you might find a good pre-loved peekaboo on one of the reuputable seller sites.  Even then they are still selling for close to retail.  based on my findings i don't see many out there in the resale market.  Which i can only assume those that have them really do not wish to part with them.  (hope this makes sense?)

Beware of ebay though, we have seen serveral fakes coming up recently.


----------



## Barbora

mzedith said:


> i feel your pain about the price.  Here is one way of looking at it, compare the price to a classic Chanel bag or any other high end designer.  it's all personal preference.  Most Classic Chanel bags are well over $2250.   this is only price comparison of two different design houses. Style wise its comparing apples & oranges.
> 
> If your lucky you might find a good pre-loved peekaboo on one of the reuputable seller sites.  Even then they are still selling for close to retail.  based on my findings i don't see many out there in the resale market.  Which i can only assume those that have them really do not wish to part with them.  (hope this makes sense?)
> 
> Beware of ebay though, we have seen serveral fakes coming up recently.



I agree that it's like mixing apples and oranges, that price wouldn't surprise me if I was looking for a Chanel bag but here it little bit did. But if I could recklessly spend that money and had these two in front of me? I would buy Peekaboo, but now I'm rethinking it. And yes,it does make sense  And I sure will beware of eBay, I've never been very trusting of it anyways


----------



## mysassylady

In confusion: same style, same size, different price (????)
Hi, 

Can anyone help me? Why are these three bags in different prices? I thought they're made of the same materials?

First one @ Nordies: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3092809?...esultback=4483

Second one @ Nordies too: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3111550?...resultback=306

Third one @ NM: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...752cat14170738

Aren't they just in different colors? How come the prices are different???

TIA!!!


----------



## mzedith

interesting, maybe only Nordies can answer that, the NM link didn't work for me.  an educated guess would be seasonal color for the Ivory?


----------



## mysassylady

mzedith said:


> interesting, maybe only Nordies can answer that, the NM link didn't work for me.  an educated guess would be seasonal color for the Ivory?



yeah, that makes sense.. so the seasonal one is cheaper than the classic one..  which one do you prefer, btw?


----------



## mzedith

mysassylady said:


> yeah, that makes sense.. so the seasonal one is cheaper than the classic one..  which one do you prefer, btw?


 
haha, both, honestly?  if the ivory leather is anything like my Grey Peekaboo i would go for the Ivory.  i think it's stunning.  That is if i had endless funds.  to be practical, i would get more use out of the Black


----------



## pinksugah

imchristina said:


> I may buy a peekaboo soon since the new ones are in stores. I just want to make sure I'm making the right decision since it doesn't cost just a song.
> 
> Has anyone who has bought a peeakboo regretted their decision and now no longer like the bag? Or is everyone satisfied with their purchase?



I kinda do! I got my peek-a-boo when it first came out and I think it's a bit too big for my liking especially that I like it handheld and almost never use the shoulder strap! I also regretted getting the old leather since it's not as slouchy as the newer versions if I'm not mistaken  I am seriously considering letting it go although I still adore the color combo. For reference: I got the hot pink interior with black leather when it first came out.


----------



## mysassylady

mzedith said:


> haha, both, honestly? if the ivory leather is anything like my Grey Peekaboo i would go for the Ivory. i think it's stunning. That is if i had endless funds. to be practical, i would get more use out of the Black


 
the ivory is a different color from this one, right? http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTH-FENDI-...820?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588994b31c


----------



## sophia929

umamanikam said:


> Can anyone post some pics and give me some update on how they are in terms of leather ,weight and anything else if possible .
> TIA


I just purchased with a great amount of  hesitation, b/c I am a Louie Lover.  But hands down, I am thrilled with it.  It is a little heavy but no more so than any other structured bag.


----------



## mzedith

sophia929 said:


> I just purchased with a great amount of hesitation, b/c I am a Louie Lover. But hands down, I am thrilled with it. It is a little heavy but no more so than any other structured bag.


 
yay.. we are bag twins!! congrats!


----------



## mzedith

mysassylady said:


> the ivory is a different color from this one, right? http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTH-FENDI-...820?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588994b31c


 
i can't comment on that listing sorry re: (*linda*s***stuff* ), i don't know if it's authen or not, missing the leather serial tag.

here is an Ivory Peekaboo listing that is authentic:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NWOT-...684?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4152962474


----------



## mysassylady

Hi everyone, can you help me?  I have a question...

Is the leather of one peekaboo and another different? I mean, I just got two and I compared them, the other one is grainier and stiffer, and the bag is heavier too.. Are those just the nature of the leather?

TIA!


----------



## mzedith

mysassylady said:


> Hi everyone, can you help me?  I have a question...
> 
> Is the leather of one peekaboo and another different? I mean, I just got two and I compared them, the other one is grainier and stiffer, and the bag is heavier too.. Are those just the nature of the leather?
> 
> TIA!


 
here you are. Hi.. ok, lets see, tell me what the serial tag reads on both your Peekaboo bags?  and can you repost pics of just the bags?  lets see if we can figure this out.


----------



## Beach Bum

There are different types of leathers used on the peekaboos....I personally prefer selleria, as it's a slouchier less stiff leather. I love the look of it too.Ive ordered two other peekaboos before them that had hard stiff leather so they went back.hth!


----------



## mysassylady

mzedith said:


> here you are. Hi.. ok, lets see, tell me what the serial tag reads on both your Peekaboo bags?  and can you repost pics of just the bags?  lets see if we can figure this out.



it's 2373-8BN210-BKK-108... TIA!


----------



## mysassylady

Beach Bum said:


> There are different types of leathers used on the peekaboos....I personally prefer selleria, as it's a slouchier less stiff leather. I love the look of it too.Ive ordered two other peekaboos before them that had hard stiff leather so they went back.hth!



is your peekaboo which had stiffer leather heavier than the slouchier?


----------



## Babi

Well, I'm not seriously thinking about buying another one....
uhm
not now, at least.
But this discussion about kind of leather is interesting.

So the "usual" peekaboo comes in goatskin, right? (mine is goatskin)
"Selleria" line should be a kind of saddle leather slouchier...
OMG, better if I stay far from my local store!!


----------



## mzedith

mysassylady said:


> it's 2373-8BN210-BKK-108... TIA!



This one is from 2008, and the regular size. what is the tag on the other bag?
can you post pics again of your two peekaboo bags?


----------



## mzedith

Babi said:


> Well, I'm not seriously thinking about buying another one....
> uhm
> not now, at least.
> But this discussion about kind of leather is interesting.
> 
> So the "usual" peekaboo comes in goatskin, right? (mine is goatskin)
> "Selleria" line should be a kind of saddle leather slouchier...
> OMG, better if I stay far from my local store!!



i will double check the year of my peekaboo, it's Kid (goat) but it slouches beautifully.  Very soft & supple.  it is their regular production Peekaboo, not a special order.  

the selliera leather is very different, tumbled Roman leather, has a very unique light pebble grain and each piece is hand stitched.  the leather is softer.  The Selleria bags i have do not have a glazed coating like the Dr. B or even my Peekaboo.   Dr B is made of Calfskin.  

*more later, i need to get my self off to bed my eyes are not working right now, and im sure my grammar is atrocious in this post*


----------



## mysassylady

mzedith said:


> This one is from 2008, and the regular size. what is the tag on the other bag?
> can you post pics again of your two peekaboo bags?



the other one is 2454-8bn210-bkk-098...

i can't post pics right now, my camera is broken... anyway, i'm pretty sure they're both auth, im just wondering if there is such thing as "stiffer leather, the heavier the bag"?

TIA!!!


----------



## mzedith

mysassylady said:


> the other one is 2454-8bn210-bkk-098...
> 
> i can't post pics right now, my camera is broken... anyway, i'm pretty sure they're both auth, im just wondering if there is such thing as "stiffer leather, the heavier the bag"?
> 
> TIA!!!



Same style code, same leather code, different year, the second one is from 2009.  it could be they change the leather up.  i think you originally posted the bags in the AT thread correct?  if not , we would need to do that first.


----------



## mysassylady

mzedith said:


> Same style code, same leather code, different year, the second one is from 2009.  it could be they change the leather up.  i think you originally posted the bags in the AT thread correct?  if not , we would need to do that first.



yes, i've posted in the AT thread.. okay, my concern was just about the weight and the leather.. thanks a lot, *mzedith*!!!!


----------



## Babi

mzedith said:


> i will double check the year of my peekaboo, it's Kid (goat) but it slouches beautifully. Very soft & supple. it is their regular production Peekaboo, not a special order.
> 
> the selliera leather is very different, tumbled Roman leather, has a very unique light pebble grain and each piece is hand stitched. the leather is softer. The Selleria bags i have do not have a glazed coating like the Dr. B or even my Peekaboo. Dr B is made of Calfskin.
> 
> *more later, i need to get my self off to bed my eyes are not working right now, and im sure my grammar is atrocious in this post*


 
Thank you mzedith


----------



## mzedith

mysassylady said:


> yes, i've posted in the AT thread.. okay, my concern was just about the weight and the leather.. thanks a lot, *mzedith*!!!!


 
which bag is heavier the 2008 or the 2009?

my bag is S/S (2nd season) 2009 and it's heavy IMO. but still very soft and slouchy.


----------



## jfhave

I just got my first Fendi bag. A black peekaboo with the logo interior. It arrived today from Nordstrom. I am confused, should it have come with some sort of card or something like Chanel bags have?


----------



## mzedith

jfhave said:


> I just got my first Fendi bag. A black peekaboo with the logo interior. It arrived today from Nordstrom. I am confused, should it have come with some sort of card or something like Chanel bags have?


 
you can give Nordie's a call , i didn't get one with mine either and it was from the Boutique.  which i thought was odd, i never really followed up on it though.


----------



## mysassylady

mzedith said:


> which bag is heavier the 2008 or the 2009?
> 
> my bag is S/S (2nd season) 2009 and it's heavy IMO. but still very soft and slouchy.



the 2009 is heavier and stiffer..


----------



## mzedith

mysassylady said:


> the 2009 is heavier and stiffer..


 
The leather just needs to soften up, just sounds like it needs some breaking in :boxing:


----------



## platinum_girly

kori_c said:


> mine a small one just got it 2 days ago


 
If i ever bought a Peekaboo it would be this EXACT one, GORGEOUS!


----------



## j_eannie

I went to Paris last 2 weeks and asked for it but SA told me the bags showed there 're not for sell but for show only...She said I've to wait for at least 3 months  but I will get the leather, colour and my name in it. Unlucky, i cant wait for the bag that long so I bought something H instead


----------



## IheartdoubleC

Hi ladies, I am thinking to buy a small fendi peekaboo. I really like the bag but before I make my big decision, I would like to hear what you ladies think about the bag. 

Do you think Peekaboo will stand the test of time? I am so over the 'IT' bag thing, I just wanna get something that is classic and practical.

Is it worth the investment as I don't want to spend 2k on a bag that will only last for a short period of time.

Your opinoin would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## aseka

Hello girls.Help me please.My husband is going to NY and i wanna ask him to buy me my first peek a boo!! But i am afraid that he can mistaken in colors.so i wanna write him exact name of the bag, I really love this color, help me please,what is the name of this color?


----------



## aseka

and how much approximately would cost medium peek a boo in NY? is it possible to find this color on sale? Thank you girls in advance!!


----------



## mzedith

aseka said:


> Hello girls.Help me please.My husband is going to NY and i wanna ask him to buy me my first peek a boo!! But i am afraid that he can mistaken in colors.so i wanna write him exact name of the bag, I really love this color, help me please,what is the name of this color?
> View attachment 1216310
> 
> View attachment 1216309



my peekaboo is that color but my receipt says "grey", although it's been called "taupe".  it looks like a greyish taupe.  can you call ahead and have the boutique send you a pic of the bag you want and put it on hold.


----------



## guccissima

I'm def. going gaga for the small version.  If I hadn't bought a new eternity bangle, I'd have def. bought the peekaboo.  It's a classic!


----------



## guccissima

I believe the color is called green/pewter.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Dfendi%26_requestid%3D35954%26N%3D4294967075


----------



## aseka

mzedith said:


> my peekaboo is that color but my receipt says "grey", although it's been called "taupe".  it looks like a greyish taupe.  can you call ahead and have the boutique send you a pic of the bag you want and put it on hold.




Thank you very much! sorry have u already posted pic of your peekaboo? i would happy to see it it.do you think i can call to boutique and ask about the bag?


----------



## mzedith

guccissima said:


> I believe the color is called green/pewter.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Dfendi%26_requestid%3D35954%26N%3D4294967075



Hi guccissima , the link you provided from the NM site is a Selleria Peekaboo which is a different collection.  noticed the silver plate inside the bag and the hand stitching on the leather.  there is a large price difference between the regular Peekaboo and the Selleria Peekaboo. HTH



aseka said:


> Thank you very much! sorry have u already posted pic of your peekaboo? i would happy to see it it.do you think i can call to boutique and ask about the bag?



here is a pic of mine aseka:
Post # 377

here is another one posted by a different member:
post #448

one more :
post # 372


----------



## aseka

Mzedith, thank you very much for help and picters!! i love your bag!! Do u know.if peekaboo available in color,similar to hermes? i ve never seen it.but i like this color also.it's look a like light grey


----------



## mzedith

aseka said:


> Mzedith, thank you very much for help and picters!! i love your bag!! Do u know.if peekaboo available in color,similar to hermes? i ve never seen it.but i like this color also.it's look a like light grey
> View attachment 1217158


 
im clueless about Hermes aseka, sorry.  only way to tell is probably see them side by side.  have you posted the pic in the Hermes sub-forum? maybe they can tell you the exact color of that bag?


----------



## DollyAntics

GORG!!!!!!!!! I just got the black leather with black textured leather lining from net-a-porter and I LOVE it! This is how I am planning on wearing mine, over the shoulder with one side open...can't wait! 


meiigy said:


> love my peekaboo had it for some time now but still love it


----------



## gucci lover

Sophia - i love your bag  do you mind me asking where you got it from?  thanks... i love that color 



sophia929 said:


> I just purchased with a great amount of hesitation, b/c I am a Louie Lover. But hands down, I am thrilled with it. It is a little heavy but no more so than any other structured bag.


----------



## chanel123

hey girls, I can't decide which one to get between these two bags, which one you guys thinks it's a better choice?


----------



## ladyblunt

get the yellow one!!!


----------



## mzedith

another yellow vote.


----------



## mysassylady

*Y E L L O W!*


----------



## LisaG719

Definitely the yellow one.


----------



## gucci lover

here's another pic of the yellow one that the Downtown Seattle Nordstrom's posted on their facebook a few days ago


source:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=436287867395&set=a.320884142395.158001.298369467395


----------



## HOHA

hi everyone I'm new here
I'm planning to buy my first peekaboo online,I have no experince at all in online shopping.please help:shame:

I found this at nordstrom in large size. it would be huge for my small frame so do they sell a medium size of this one online??
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3095739?origin=related-3095739-0-0-1

also this one is  soo preeeety  but I'm not sure about the size is it large or meduim ?
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000cat000141cat13030735cat13030746cat13030755

more importantly are the above websites sell the real authentic bags or not?

thanx

PS : excuse my english.


----------



## mzedith

HOHA said:


> hi everyone I'm new here
> I'm planning to buy my first peekaboo online,I have no experince at all in online shopping.please help:shame:
> 
> I found this at nordstrom in large size. it would be huge for my small frame so do they sell a medium size of this one online??
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3095739?origin=related-3095739-0-0-1
> 
> also this one is soo preeeety  but I'm not sure about the size is it large or meduim ?
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000cat000141cat13030735cat13030746cat13030755
> 
> more importantly are the above websites sell the real authentic bags or not?
> 
> thanx
> 
> PS : excuse my english.


 
i think they are both the same size, 8BN210, which is the regular size.
Both NM & Nordstrom are reputable sellers. you can find them on this list:
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/reputable-stores-websites-carrying-fendi-565613.html

They do have a smaller Peekaboo size, here is one at Saks:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...289166&site_refer=GGLPRADS001&ci_src=64119933


----------



## foxyqt

*chanel123*; definitely the yellow one!


----------



## foxyqt

*HOHA*; I bought my Peekaboo from NM.. its not displayed on the site now but I did a live chat to ask about the size and they told me it has the same measurements as the white/leopard one that you posted.. so yeah, thats the regular Peekaboo size.. I'm 5'2 and I don't think its too big at all specially once the leather is broken in =D


----------



## HOHA

thanx all


----------



## humpybunny

hey guys. im thinking of getting a peekaboo for my mom. she wants one in the large size.
im debating between the black:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/94429

the red:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3092811?origin=keywordsearch

or this grey:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3092808?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=6780

i would get the black as its the most practical color, do you guys know when the version of this bag was released? because as far as i know, the lining has always been the fendi logo and this black one has a leather lining.

the grey's really pretty too and the stitching detail is gorgeous!
i showed my mom a photo of the red and she LOVED it. 
the thing is, the black is about $700 cheaper, and easier on my wallet. besides, i plan on getting a bag she can use daily and for a long time. 

also, i noticed the size differences between the red&grey and the black. can someone explain this to me?

any input is much appreciated. thanks ladies!


----------



## mzedith

humpybunny said:


> hey guys. im thinking of getting a peekaboo for my mom. she wants one in the large size.
> im debating between the black:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/94429
> 
> the red:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3092811?origin=keywordsearch
> 
> or this grey:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3092808?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=6780
> 
> i would get the black as its the most practical color, do you guys know when the version of this bag was released? because as far as i know, the lining has always been the fendi logo and this black one has a leather lining.
> 
> the grey's really pretty too and the stitching detail is gorgeous!
> i showed my mom a photo of the red and she LOVED it.
> the thing is, the black is about $700 cheaper, and easier on my wallet. besides, i plan on getting a bag she can use daily and for a long time.
> 
> also, i noticed the size differences between the red&grey and the black. can someone explain this to me?
> 
> any input is much appreciated. thanks ladies!



I want to say the Peekaboo was introduced in 08? maybe 09. but I'm not 100% sure.

The Peekaboo can be custom ordered and also you can purchase the ones in the links you showed.  Give the Boutique a call see what they have, they will even email you pics. You just might find a regular Peekaboo in the color your after.

1. Black Peekaboo - I was trying to see if this was a calf leather peekaboo. which just came out this season. And the cost is higher. The black in the link you provided appears to be a new season release w/o the Zucca print lining, made from kid (goat) leather.  I love this leather!!
2. Red - This is a Selleria Peekaboo, hence the hand made stitching.  The leather is different.  they use roma leather.  Which is a Saddle leather, the leather amazing, has a softer more pebbly texture.  Each Selleria bag is handmade. the selleria is a specialty line made by Fendi.  Which does cost more than the regular Kid (goat) leather Peekaboo (the black)
3. Grey - same as #2, the bag is from the selleria collection.

here is a link to some info on the history of the Selleria line:
http://www.fendi.com/#/en/foreverfendi/selleria

lastly? can i been your MOM?
You are very sweet, and I'm sure your mother will love either bag.  I can see why she loves the Red, the Selliera line is special.  Has a silver plate inside with a unique serial number.


----------



## nonagajah

Hello  girl, I need some opinion,

I never do shopping online at Nordstorm. And I'm thinking that I want to buy this Fendi Peekabo 

white
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3095737?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=3929

black
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3111550?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1895

or magenta?
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3130304?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1309

why I chose medium size? because I'm very small size person so when I tried to wear large peekabo. it looks like so bulky 

can you girls hepl me to choose the color?

And do you think is nordstorm quite repubtable? because I live in Australia. I quite afraid about the shipping 

thank you


----------



## mysassylady

nonagajah said:


> Hello  girl, I need some opinion,
> 
> I never do shopping online at Nordstorm. And I'm thinking that I want to buy this Fendi Peekabo
> 
> white
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3095737?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=3929
> 
> black
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3111550?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1895
> 
> or magenta?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3130304?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1309
> 
> why I chose medium size? because I'm very small size person so when I tried to wear large peekabo. it looks like so bulky
> 
> can you girls hepl me to choose the color?
> 
> And do you think is nordstorm quite repubtable? because I live in Australia. I quite afraid about the shipping
> 
> thank you



i say go for the magenta one!!!  i have the black one and although i love it, i'm not a black bag person, so i would get something that's in different color... but that's me! go for what you like! 

nordstorm is reputable, it's in the same level as david jones (or myer? whichever is the more expensive dept store) if I'm not mistaken... 

btw, are you by any chance an indonesian?


----------



## J*adore

Yellow!!! I just bought mine.  But they won't let me take it till 2 weeks later. Their store policy for peekaboos. Weird??




chanel123 said:


> hey girls, I can't decide which one to get between these two bags, which one you guys thinks it's a better choice?


----------



## londondolly

I'm soooooo in love with this!!

Any ideas if this is real snakeskin or embossed?? It's avail now on bergdorf's but the description doesn't state!


----------



## Luvnpigee

I think this one in NM is the same:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00001cat000009cat000019cat12890741cat14170738





londondolly said:


> I'm soooooo in love with this!!
> 
> Any ideas if this is real snakeskin or embossed?? It's avail now on bergdorf's but the description doesn't state!


----------



## marla523

londondolly said:


> I'm soooooo in love with this!!
> 
> Any ideas if this is real snakeskin or embossed?? It's avail now on bergdorf's but the description doesn't state!



It's strange because it doesn't say snakeskin but does say that it doesn't ship to Canada.  I would ask them....


----------



## marla523

This Peekaboo that is on the Nordstrom sitehttp://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3095739?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1432

It says gray but looks light blue, does anyone know or have this bag?  Thanks for any info!


----------



## marla523

That link doesn't work.  Here's a picture of the gray bag that I'm wondering if it's really light blue?


----------



## mzedith

marla523 said:


> That link doesn't work.  Here's a picture of the gray bag that I'm wondering if it's really light blue?



it does look blue. at first i thought it was the new calfskin peekaboo. then found it on Nordies and looked closer.  It's the "kid" (goat) leather.  still really nice.  I like the feel of the Kid better. The calf is super soft and smooth, cost more.  the Kid leather has a light texture and a nicer finish IMO.


----------



## jburgh

Cue the K. Minogue music...
I cannot get this out of my head.  It is currently on the Fendi website, and it is from the F/W 2010 season.  It also indicates that it is a large.

Now, I've only bought Fendi bags and shoes from departments stores.  I have a few Spy's and some misc bags. So I called up a Fendi boutique and asked an SA about this particular bag.  The SA told me that the bag in question (style 8BN210 DQ5 NAT) is a medium and not a large as stated on the website.  The SA also said that is it special order only, 4-6 months.

From my experience here at the PF, many member know far more than the employees of the particular brands. So here is you chance to enable me  ...

Who here has seen this bag? Is it really a medium? Isn't this one a stock item? What are my chances of finding this blue baby?


----------



## marla523

jburgh said:


> Cue the K. Minogue music...
> I cannot get this out of my head. It is currently on the Fendi website, and it is from the F/W 2010 season. It also indicates that it is a large.
> 
> Now, I've only bought Fendi bags and shoes from departments stores. I have a few Spy's and some misc bags. So I called up a Fendi boutique and asked an SA about this particular bag. The SA told me that the bag in question (style 8BN210 DQ5 NAT) is a medium and not a large as stated on the website. The SA also said that is it special order only, 4-6 months.
> 
> From my experience here at the PF, many member know far more than the employees of the particular brands. So here is you chance to enable me  ...
> 
> Who here has seen this bag? Is it really a medium? Isn't this one a stock item? What are my chances of finding this blue baby?


 
I LOVE that bag too.  I haven't seen it in the Fendi boutique or at any of the department stores so she might be right about the special order thing.  But let's wait to hear more replies....


----------



## mzedith

jburgh said:


> Cue the K. Minogue music...
> I cannot get this out of my head. It is currently on the Fendi website, and it is from the F/W 2010 season. It also indicates that it is a large.
> 
> Now, I've only bought Fendi bags and shoes from departments stores. I have a few Spy's and some misc bags. So I called up a Fendi boutique and asked an SA about this particular bag. The SA told me that the bag in question (style 8BN210 DQ5 NAT) is a medium and not a large as stated on the website. The SA also said that is it special order only, 4-6 months.
> 
> From my experience here at the PF, many member know far more than the employees of the particular brands. So here is you chance to enable me  ...
> 
> Who here has seen this bag? Is it really a medium? Isn't this one a stock item? What are my chances of finding this blue baby?


 
it's my turn to Enable???  , I have 3 BV's now!!  So who you calling an Enabler. 

Alright, Fendi used to make a Large Peek-a-boo which was huge (can't remember the style #) 

Currently season production there are two sizes:
Med - 8BN210 ( 16"W x 12"H x 6"D)
Small - 8BN226 (14"W x 9"H x 5"D. )
(which replaced the smaller style #8BN211)
though you can still find 8BN211 -  (approx 13"W x 9"H x 4")

that said, the standard Med size peekaboo is 8BN210 and is available to order, turn around is approx 2 weeks.  Some boutiques have the one you are looking at in stock.  Since you are not in CA they can get it shipped to you.  They don't stock the python here inCA since it's not legal in this state.

give Saks in BH a call. they are a leased Fendi boutique, 
310-887-5430 or 310-786-8269 , talk to Jenny, although the other SA, Derrick is very knowledgeable and so fun to chat with.  I like dealing with them vs the Rodeo BH boutique.  No offense to the BH boutique, but i walk in there and I'm not overly fond knowing these style numbers by heart and then having to educate them about their bags.


----------



## jburgh

Thank you for straightening me out. That makes a little more sense, because I've heard the large referred to as "travel" size.  It also seems like the department stores are giving the sizes arbitrary names.  I just made a list of measurements and size names and whew, they are all over the map.


----------



## mzedith

jburgh said:


> Thank you for straightening me out. That makes a little more sense, because I've heard the large referred to as "travel" size. It also seems like the department stores are giving the sizes arbitrary names. I just made a list of measurements and size names and whew, they are all over the map.


 
You are spot on with the Dept store descriptions, they don't base it on "Fendi" facts, but as a generalize estimate on size comparable to other handbag designers.

I have wondered in the past why Fendi is not more specific on their website and asked several SA's about it. I get different answers, so i just figured it's a way to get interested buyers into the boutiques.


----------



## jburgh

mzedith said:


> You are spot on with the Dept store descriptions, they don't base it on "Fendi" facts, but as a generalize estimate on size comparable to other handbag designers.
> 
> I have wondered in the past why Fendi is not more specific on their website and asked several SA's about it. I get different answers, so i just figured it's a way to get interested buyers into the boutiques.



I am a numbers person, like you knowing the style numbers, etc for Fendi, I have all that in my brain about BV.  All the ambiguity drives me nuts.


----------



## marla523

londondolly said:


> I'm soooooo in love with this!!
> 
> Any ideas if this is real snakeskin or embossed?? It's avail now on bergdorf's but the description doesn't state!



I got the answer for you.  I was curious about that myself.  It turns out it is actually goatskin and calf.  The reason they can't ship to Canada is they don't allow goatskin there.  
I was hoping it was real snakeskin.


----------



## mzedith

this is the wrong thread to post this, but i don't think this bag is going to last long for anyone looking for a small Peekaboo on BB&S.

*Fendi Small 'Peekaboo' Goatskin Leather Satchel Handbag - $1,495!!
*
*http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/fendi-small-peekaboo-goatskin-leather-satchel-handbag/30303/3080/2222&posRow=11&posCol=2&page=1*


----------



## chemosphere

I recently got my first Fendi... a light grey, "medium" size peekaboo with pale aqua leather lining.  Found this one at overstock a few weeks ago I couldn't resist taking a pic while I was wearing Rescue Beauty Lounge "bikini bottom" polish, which is a very close match to the lining IRL


----------



## mzedith

Pretty color.

I am curious if that is Calf or Kid. did they send you a athn card with it? the leather looks so smooth. I know Fendi did some in Calfskin.


----------



## balthus

Stunning bag!


----------



## chemosphere

mzedith said:


> Pretty color.
> 
> I am curious if that is Calf or Kid. did they send you a athn card with it? the leather looks so smooth. I know Fendi did some in Calfskin.



Thanks, *balthus*.  

Hi *mezedith*.  Yes, it did come with the card and it said "alabama kid" so nope, not calf.  It looks a bit smoother and a smidge lighter in this pic than IRL.  It is a very pretty shade of grey with just a very subtle hint of taupe (but not too much, unlike Bal's galet.... it still looks very grey).  I believe it is the same shade that they used more than one season.  The previous version of "light grey" had the suede lining and the longer shoulder strap.


----------



## mzedith

chemosphere said:


> Thanks, *balthus*.
> 
> Hi *mezedith*.  Yes, it did come with the card and it said "alabama kid" so nope, not calf.  It looks a bit smoother and a smidge lighter in this pic than IRL.  It is a very pretty shade of grey with just a very subtle hint of taupe (but not too much, unlike Bal's galet.... it still looks very grey).  I believe it is the same shade that they used more than one season.  The previous version of "light grey" had the suede lining and the longer shoulder strap.



oh, I'm looking now on a different computer.  very lovely!!  i have seen pics of bal galet, Congrats!!


----------



## hobogirl77

beautiful!


----------



## ttforme

anyone let me know the original price for this bag?
in Large size.

Thanks very much.


----------



## elr

Hi all-
I am new here and have a question.   I love the Peekaboo and am thinking about getting the classic black with the classic Fendi logo lining.    I am 5'5" and 130lbs.   Would you get the large or small?   Originally I ordered the large but then it felt too big and seemed heavy with normal contents inside.   I then ordered the smaller one and it is more of an everyday size but I want to make the right decision at that price.   Unfortunately, there isn't much of a difference in price.  Also....am I going with the right color?   I know black is boring but it is a classic.    Any direction will be appreciated!   Thanks everyone!


----------



## balthus

I have the large black with fuschia lining and while it can get heavy I like the look of it for a day bag better than the small.  I will say I don't wear it as often as I thought because of the weight (heavy when it is empty) but it is a great classic bag.


----------



## mzedith

elr said:


> Hi all-
> I am new here and have a question.   I love the Peekaboo and am thinking about getting the classic black with the classic Fendi logo lining.    I am 5'5" and 130lbs.   Would you get the large or small?   Originally I ordered the large but then it felt too big and seemed heavy with normal contents inside.   I then ordered the smaller one and it is more of an everyday size but I want to make the right decision at that price.   Unfortunately, there isn't much of a difference in price.  Also....am I going with the right color?   I know black is boring but it is a classic.    Any direction will be appreciated!   Thanks everyone!



Neutral colors are my thing.  My draw to Fendi is the Zucca print.  My first and only choice would be a Peekaboo the graduated color down the center and the zucca lining.  Personally i would either go with Grey, taupe or Black .  . It is personally preference, I would want to have a Peekaboo I will use regular. HTH


----------



## SaskiaS

Hello ladies,

quick question.

In what sizes does the peek a boo come in? Thank you in Advance.


----------



## mzedith

SaskiaS said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> quick question.
> 
> In what sizes does the peek a boo come in? Thank you in Advance.



Hi SaskiaS, check out the summary I posted a few pages back on this thread:
#505 - Peekaboo Sizes


----------



## SaskiaS

thankkkk u!!!

Does it cost more if you order an bag??? And what about the special customized bags? How does it work? These are these beautiful selleria (never remember the name) versions, correct? Could I really choose the color outside and the fabric + color inside?? Thats amazing. How long does it take and how much is the extra cost involved?


----------



## zelizel

hey all
is the detachable strap for peekaboo differ from last year? i notice this year has a shorter strap?


----------



## lilaclove

Does anyone know how to clean the exterior leather for the peek-a-boo?
DH bought me the yellow peek-a-boo with leopard lining from his trip to italy...but after a week, the yellow leather now has blue patches of color (transferred from my jeans)!! help


----------



## Birdi

Hi all, I'm new here. I need to ask the those who has patent Peekaboo if the embossed lining smells.  I just got mine yesterday.  It has a strong plastic smell from the embossed lining.  What do you think I should do?  Thanks.


----------



## Birdi

mzedith said:


> it's my turn to Enable???  , I have 3 BV's now!!  So who you calling an Enabler.
> 
> Alright, Fendi used to make a Large Peek-a-boo which was huge (can't remember the style #)
> 
> Currently season production there are two sizes:
> Med - 8BN210 ( 16"W x 12"H x 6"D)
> Small - 8BN226 (14"W x 9"H x 5"D. )
> (which replaced the smaller style #8BN211)
> though you can still find 8BN211 -  (approx 13"W x 9"H x 4")
> 
> that said, the standard Med size peekaboo is 8BN210 and is available to order, turn around is approx 2 weeks.  Some boutiques have the one you are looking at in stock.  Since you are not in CA they can get it shipped to you.  They don't stock the python here inCA since it's not legal in this state.
> 
> give Saks in BH a call. they are a leased Fendi boutique,
> 310-887-5430 or 310-786-8269 , talk to Jenny, although the other SA, Derrick is very knowledgeable and so fun to chat with.  I like dealing with them vs the Rodeo BH boutique.  No offense to the BH boutique, but i walk in there and I'm not overly fond knowing these style numbers by heart and then having to educate them about their bags.


How about smell from the lining? Mine has a very strong smell. I don't think that it's fake as I followed the catch fake.  Thanks.


----------



## mzedith

Birdi said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. I need to ask the those who has patent Peekaboo if the embossed lining smells. I just got mine yesterday. It has a strong plastic smell from the embossed lining. What do you think I should do? Thanks.


 
:welcome2: Birdi , not really sure about the patent Peekaboo or the embossed lining you are referring to. did you purchase from a boutique? or one of the retailers listed in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/reputable-stores-websites-carrying-fendi-565613.html


----------



## Birdi

> Birdi , not really sure about the patent Peekaboo or the embossed lining you are referring to. did you purchase from a boutique? or one of the retailers listed in this thread:
> Reputable Stores/ Websites Carrying Fendi



Thanks so much, Mzedith.  I really appreciate your reply.  No, I didn't buy it from the retailers.  I got it from someone who's selling bags on a forum in my country.  She said that it's the limited edition, looks very similar to the link below just a different flowers.  I really believe that it's not fake because it has the correct halogram, it's model numbers on the tag inside the zipper with the logo fendi lining.  Thanks so much again!

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/need-help-in-deciding-which-peekaboo-567244.html


----------



## mzedith

Birdi said:


> Thanks so much, Mzedith. I really appreciate your reply. No, I didn't buy it from the retailers. I got it from someone who's selling bags on a forum in my country. She said that it's the limited edition, looks very similar to the link below just a different flowers. I really believe that it's not fake because it has the correct halogram, it's model numbers on the tag inside the zipper with the logo fendi lining. Thanks so much again!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/need-help-in-deciding-which-peekaboo-567244.html


 
got it.  Beause of the odd smell maybe you might want to post pics on the AT just to be on the safe side?


----------



## SaskiaS

Hey Ladies,

I love the Peek - a - boo, but I am a complete new fan of Fendi.

I am eyeing this "Serellia" Peek-a-boo (It is a SERELLIA Version or, because of the stitching around it?? ) 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...0cat000002cat000008cat30005cat233206cat268908

But, I would rather order it from a Fendi Store here in NYC. Now, I am only here for the next 3 weeks, and I know they dont have this color currently in stock. Do you girls know how long it would take to order it?? Also, what extra costs are involved?

I asked the SA and she said (she was very busy) that "regular" peek a boos 15 days, and all other 2-3 months. What did she mean??
From some threads I read that the Serellia is always a "special" bag?? Hm.
Could I actually really choose the 2 colors (outside and inside) myself?! Like have your "own" bag? 

Please get back to me I would really be thankful!


----------



## SaskiaS

anyone???


----------



## mzedith

SaskiaS said:


> anyone???


 
I'm sorry i missed your post.  recently Fendi Peekaboo's are becoming an order item.  The SA sounded rude (not very nice for her tell you that, IMO) , but she is correct.  regular Peekaboo bags are about 3 weeks and Made to order are about 3 months or more?  The bag thatshe is referring to that takes 3 to 4 months is made to order with the colors you choose.  The Peekaboo (3 weeks) is a ready made season bag.  

The selleria is the hand stitched Fendi collection.  You can find the info on the Fendi site about the history of the Selleria line.

The one in the link you provided is beautiful!  The selleria leather is different, they use a special Rome leather. has a light pebble finish. thick and soft.  Fendi makes many styles in the Selleria collection.  Every Selleria bag has a silver plate hand stitched on the bag with a serial number for that particular bag.  Another member on this thread special ordered her bag. Just choose wisely, since you can't return a special order.

the regular Kid (goat) Peekaboo leather is really lush, has a slight sheen to it.  The Peekaboo also comes in Calf leather.  I like the Kid over the calf. Much more durable.

Is there a reason why you wish to purchase directly from a boutique rather than B.G.?   Did you also know there are leased Fendi Boutiques inside many of the major department stores.  Like SAKS, Bloomingdales. etc.


----------



## SaskiaS

Thank you mzedith!!!!

Well the reason why I dont want to oder over the Bergdorf INTERNET site is that I would like to see it before hand, that was my first problem.

I will have to see and go to all the stores to see whether they have the bag in stock! Thank you so so much!


----------



## SaskiaS

By the way, mzedith: You think this Bag on the Fendi Site is the same bag as on the BV Site?! Because the color looks different but still same!!! http://www.fendi.it/#/en/women/accessories/leathergoodsfw10/7

Does the fendi site show all their color combinations?!


----------



## lilaclove

SaskiaS, 
Yes, best you go into a Fendi store to look at the leathers and order your Selleria Peek-a-boo. They can also do it in exotic skins like ostrich & crocodile (to die for!). I understand that the silver plate inside the bag can also be personalised with your name/initials!
Personally, i like all the fashion collections with contrast lining & diff materials instead of the bespoke.

Btw, why don't u order your bag in one of the Fendi stores in Europe as I assume they are cheaper there than the States? And the SA may be a tad bit nicer!


----------



## lilaclove

Still haven't got any feedback below? Anyone can help on what i could use?

Does anyone know how to clean the exterior leather for the peek-a-boo?
DH bought me the yellow peek-a-boo with leopard lining from his trip to italy...but after a week, the yellow leather now has blue patches of color (transferred from my jeans)!! help


----------



## mzedith

SaskiaS said:


> By the way, mzedith: You think this Bag on the Fendi Site is the same bag as on the BV Site?! Because the color looks different but still same!!! http://www.fendi.it/#/en/women/accessories/leathergoodsfw10/7
> 
> Does the fendi site show all their color combinations?!


 
The Fendi site only shows the current made order season.  There are probably peekaboo's out there that don't show on the website.  

If you are going to special order a Selleria Peekaboo they will have color swatches in the boutique and a look book to give you ideas on the color combos.  

Regarding the Green Peekaboo - The color is probably the same, just different lighting when they took the photos. HTH


----------



## mzedith

lilaclove said:


> Still haven't got any feedback below? Anyone can help on what i could use?
> 
> Does anyone know how to clean the exterior leather for the peek-a-boo?
> DH bought me the yellow peek-a-boo with leopard lining from his trip to italy...but after a week, the yellow leather now has blue patches of color (transferred from my jeans)!! help


 
sorry about not answering.  some of the other subforums on PF have threads with member experiencing color transfer.  I don't treat my Fendi bags because they are already treated.  I am afraid to mess with them as i get concerned that i might compromise the leather or jacquard fabric.  I have used Fordham repair in NY
here are a thread regarding their service, they specialize in Fendi:
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/cognac-spy-bag-before-after-fordham-reconditioning-pics-545514.html
(there are others, might want to do a search)

also, check this subforum in Balenciaga:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance/

found one in Chloe:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-re...our-chloe-lining-pen-marks-stains-231936.html

here is some thread links in Chanel:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/w...read-me-search-before-421160.html#post9649894
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/color-transfer-my-red-caviar-jumbo-thats-ok-421851.html


----------



## lilaclove

Thanks so much, mzedith. The info was really helpful.

Only prob now is I am located down under and to ship the bag to NYC will cost me an arm and a leg...as the hardware on the Fendi peek-a-boo makes the bag pretty heavy! 
I need to look for a repairer for new/vintage bags around Australiasia/Asia Pac. Cheers.


----------



## scrittrice

there are two sizes, I bought the small one in Italy (my country). it's wonderful and a timeless bag.


----------



## itee

hi, i want to get my first peekaboo in small beige with zucca lining. i went to saks, but they say fendi doesn't have the beige one in small size. does anyone know how i can get it? i prefer not to do a special order, since my SA said it'll take around 6 months.


----------



## ayuezr

Hi! Just wanna share my long awaited made-to-order Peekaboo - Small (13"W x 9"H x 4") in Musk.

I placed an order in June and just collected it last Saturday!!!  Such patience for a person who believes in instant gratification!!!

The SA told me that I am very lucky coz (a) Fendi has discontinued this particular size and (b) Fendi has increased the price by 20%...


----------



## lovechanel920

Anyone have a comparison of a small to medium? 

I saw the peekaboo awhile back, but it was way too large of a bag. The SA said they'd be coming out with a medium. Is this what is out now?


----------



## cottoncat

Ayu, that is one gorgeous bag!! and I almost flipped to see that they engraved your name on the plate. Nice, personal touch. I can picture you handing down the bag to your daughter


----------



## Birdi

> I owned 4 peekaboo and never had this problem! I hope you got it from Fendi boutique, or major department stores and not on ebay! because if you got it from the Fendi boutiques or the dept stores they will be more than happy to change a new one for you! call the sales person you bought it from regarding this issue! it should not leave any marks if the shoulder straps just lay on top of the bag you know, must bring that to their attention! good luck girl, sorry to hear this happened to you!



Hi Chanel123, I'm curious, since you have 4 Peekaboo, which you prefer between Chanel GST and Peekaboo?  Many thanks.


----------



## codyntara

What do you ladies think of this bag.
I love it for evening, but is it too dressy for Sat. night dinners?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dfendi%26_requestid%3D27229


----------



## balthus

It's stunning.  Buy it!  



codyntara said:


> What do you ladies think of this bag.
> I love it for evening, but is it too dressy for Sat. night dinners?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dfendi%26_requestid%3D27229


----------



## codyntara

balthus said:


> It's stunning.  Buy it!



Thanks. I do love it, just want to get use out of it.  I ordered it, because it is back ordered, so at least I can think about it.  If I wait and want might not be available.


----------



## Browni

Hi Peekaboo lovers.. I need help deciding if I should buy another Peekaboo in black with shocking pink lining or a black python Chloe paraty.  Thanks.  By the way, Codyntara, that bag is a beauty!


----------



## codyntara

Browni said:


> Hi Peekaboo lovers.. I need help deciding if I should buy another Peekaboo in black with shocking pink lining or a black python Chloe paraty.  Thanks.  By the way, Codyntara, that bag is a beauty!



Thanks.  I love it, just want it to be practical too. I like the Peekaboo with shocking pink over the Chloe.  Do you already have a black Peekaboo?


----------



## Browni

codyntara said:


> Thanks.  I love it, just want it to be practical too. I like the Peekaboo with shocking pink over the Chloe.  Do you already have a black Peekaboo?



Thanks Codyntara for your reply.  Yes, I do have a black one already, but I'm very happy with the black.  I almost use it everyday, but have to give it a break .  I want it to last long for me.  How about the corners of your peekaboo?  Fade over time?  Many thanks..


----------



## codyntara

Browni said:


> Thanks Codyntara for your reply.  Yes, I do have a black one already, but I'm very happy with the black.  I almost use it everyday, but have to give it a break .  I want it to last long for me.  How about the corners of your peekaboo?  Fade over time?  Many thanks..



I have never owned a peekaboo.  I want one also in black, but I am going to buy the little beaded black one on Neimans first, because I needs something for evening.  I love the leopard lining also, if I were to do the large one.


----------



## Browni

codyntara said:


> I have never owned a peekaboo.  I want one also in black, but I am going to buy the little beaded black one on Neimans first, because I needs something for evening.  I love the leopard lining also, if I were to do the large one.



You're gonna love it.  At first, I thought it was too big for me but not at all..  Good luck with your new Peekaboo and please post some pics for us to see..


----------



## missie1

Am in market for Peekaboo but unsure of which color/size to get small or large? I know that I dont want to spend over 2500 for the bag?  Any suggestions


----------



## aseka

sorry girls, i know that you already discuss this, but i dont understand, about the size of the bag. Is it 3 different sizes available? Large,Medium and mini ? Correct?


----------



## mzedith

aseka said:


> sorry girls, i know that you already discuss this, but i dont understand, about the size of the bag. Is it 3 different sizes available? Large,Medium and mini ? Correct?


 
Hi aseka, check out the summary I posted a few pages back on this thread:
#505 - Peekaboo Sizes


----------



## winks

Hi Girls. Does anybody know where I can find a Fendi Canvas Peekaboo? I could only find leather ones. TIA


----------



## Shea

Can sb please tell me quickly if a Peekaboo Satchel in Black was made with Fuchsia Hot Pink lining? Was it some kind of limited edition or was this combo never made? Pics would help as well.

TIA!


----------



## marie c.

Is it possible to order peek a poo short strap in selleria and where I can order it? 


I have problem in ordering it here in my country. SA said Italy denied to make one for me and she offered to cut the strap and make it shorter!

Very sad and disappointed indeed, cause the long adjustable strap is too long for me (I'm only 5.2) Instead of looking good when using the strap, it looks really bad cause the bag hang down almost to my knees


----------



## shimimi1

Xxxx
Read our rules please!!


----------



## mzedith

marie c. said:


> Is it possible to order peek a poo short strap in selleria and where I can order it?
> 
> 
> I have problem in ordering it here in my country. SA said Italy denied to make one for me and she offered to cut the strap and make it shorter!
> 
> Very sad and disappointed indeed, cause the long adjustable strap is too long for me (I'm only 5.2) Instead of looking good when using the strap, it looks really bad cause the bag hang down almost to my knees


 
I have a regular Peekaboo, i'm 5'1" and my strap is perfect.  Hangs down right at my hip i wonder if the selleria straps are longer.  Sounds like your strap is made for crossbody? 

That SA is nuts by offering to cut the strap.  I would never alter any high end bag.


----------



## mzedith

Shea said:


> Can sb please tell me quickly if a Peekaboo Satchel in Black was made with Fuchsia Hot Pink lining? Was it some kind of limited edition or was this combo never made? Pics would help as well.
> 
> TIA!


 
I have seen a few out there, although some have been posted on the AT and have come up as Fake.  Best to check this list of re-sellers:
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/reputable-stores-websites-carrying-fendi-565613.html

If you find one listed on ebay any other auction site please be sure to post here to verify authenticity:

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-fendi-please-read-rules-use-format-post-590716.html

Good Luck!!


----------



## chemosphere

There aren't enough mod shots with the peekaboo on here, so I am going to add mine:


----------



## cabochon

chemosphere said:


> There aren't enough mod shots with the peekaboo on here, so I am going to add mine:


 
Beautifully styled pics, chemosphere....love the how the pale /silvery/blue colors of bag, boots, and Hermes cuff all complement each other!

What size is that peekaboo? Is it considered a satchel?


----------



## chemosphere

^^^Thanks *cabochon*!  Glad you like my pics The size is what Fendi calls "medium", and yes, I consider it a satchel.


----------



## mzedith

i just posted a killer Peekaboo in the Fendi Deals thread.  I was able to see this bag up close & personal.  The lining is delish!!  Not a bargin, but anyone looking for a HTF Peekaboo.. check it out.

*FENDI Leather Medium Peekaboo Tote*


----------



## Faraasha

I just bought this bag!...Its soooo beautiful the picture does it no justice... But I have to wait 2 weeks for it to arrive since this piece was only a show case piece and could not sell it!! 

What do you guys think?... I love it!


----------



## Flip88

codyntara said:


> What do you ladies think of this bag.
> I love it for evening, but is it too dressy for Sat. night dinners?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dfendi%26_requestid%3D27229



It is absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!!!!! 

What do you guys think about this Peekaboo from Neimans?  It is expensive but gorgeous (IMO)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod109290075&eItemId=prod109290075&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dfur%2526_requestid%253D32992


----------



## lolitakat

I love this bag. I prefer the non-logo bags myself, and this one is divine. Great choice ladies!


----------



## mzedith

Faraasha said:


> I just bought this bag!...Its soooo beautiful the picture does it no justice... But I have to wait 2 weeks for it to arrive since this piece was only a show case piece and could not sell it!!
> 
> What do you guys think?... I love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1312380



Perfect choice of color and combo.  I love the traditional Peeakboo with the zucca lining.  Congrats!!  I'm very exicted for you!!



Flip88 said:


> It is absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What do you guys think about this Peekaboo from Neimans?  It is expensive but gorgeous (IMO)
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dfur%26_requestid%3D32992



yikkies!!  the price tag on that bag is high.  Though i can see why since it's real mink.  I would be really scared to carry it even if i could afford it.  a show piece indeed.


----------



## Assets

*Postet wrong*
http://i54.tinypic.com/ohsu40.png


----------



## mzedith

Assets said:


> I bought this as a vintage present to myself after my exams and a busy year! Can't fit much into the bag but I love the colour and the small studs
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad picture quality, I had to use my iPhone!
> http://i54.tinypic.com/ohsu40.png


 
Hi Assets, i believe you posted your pic in the wrong thread.  I'm not familiar with this Vintage style, but it's not a Peekaboo.


----------



## Prada_Princess

the mink is fabulous but too pricey IMO


----------



## Faraasha

mzedith said:


> Perfect choice of color and combo.  I love the traditional Peeakboo with the zucca lining.  Congrats!!  I'm very exicted for you!!
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## MyDogTink

Hi. About 2 weeks ago, my friend put a specific large Peekaboo in her NM shopping bag. When she went back a few days later it was gone. We can't locate the bag on the websites of NM, Saks, Nordstrom, etc. I forget the exact color combo. It was cream/off white with the tobacco stripe. Has anyone seen this lately? Thanks!


----------



## daniels307

hi ladies,
quick question: does your peekaboo come with cream and cloth to protect the leather? thanks


----------



## drshelley

Just a question; does anyone know where i can buy an authentic fendi spy bag in black!! I have looked everywhere and all I do is keep coming to sites which I find out are selling fakes from this forum!  I really want one!! I did find out that they are still making them...
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## drshelley

I know you guys are talking about a different bag; I am new to both Fendi and this forum (or to any on line forum for that matter!!).  Just love the bag and I WANT ONE!!


----------



## kikko

Hey there, i was wondering is the large peekaboo, guy friendly?  I am looking for a large briefcase kind of bag. Then i saw the peekaboo, and this was around my budget.  I am wanting a brown color, but any will do (grey or black).  I like the idea, that you can carry it undone (like you are in a hurry), and the inside print shows....


----------



## MsLibra

Hi guys,
I LOVE the peekaboo but it has confused me to no end with the different sizes being called different names, where a large is actually a medium and a regular is a small... anyways rant over... there was a post on this site which explained the sizes thank you for that.
I was wondering if you guys could help me out. Just seen a gorgeous beige and python peekaboo available on pre-order. I was going to go for another one which is very different, but now I'm torn between the two. I'd wear it mostly to work in the summer. The python one is a bit more expensive and the beige is a lighter colour which may not be practical, but I prefer it to the cognac one.
These are them:

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=UFVY&season=actual&seasProdID=53I

AND

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/leather-peek-a-boo-91079.html

I know they are very different but it's hard to pick and I would love some help!

ps I'm based in the UK so we have very limited options on where to get peekaboos! In fact, aside from ordering a custom one from Fendi and waiting 6 months, these two websites are probably my only options as many places don't ship to the UK 

Thank you


----------



## mzedith

MsLibra said:


> Hi guys,
> I LOVE the peekaboo but it has confused me to no end with the different sizes being called different names, where a large is actually a medium and a regular is a small... anyways rant over... there was a post on this site which explained the sizes thank you for that.
> I was wondering if you guys could help me out. Just seen a gorgeous beige and python peekaboo available on pre-order. I was going to go for another one which is very different, but now I'm torn between the two. I'd wear it mostly to work in the summer. The python one is a bit more expensive and the beige is a lighter colour which may not be practical, but I prefer it to the cognac one.
> These are them:
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=A8512&des=&cat=81&gender=women&group=bags&vendorColor=UFVY&season=actual&seasProdID=53I
> 
> AND
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/leather-peek-a-boo-91079.html
> 
> I know they are very different but it's hard to pick and I would love some help!
> 
> ps I'm based in the UK so we have very limited options on where to get peekaboos! In fact, aside from ordering a custom one from Fendi and waiting 6 months, these two websites are probably my only options as many places don't ship to the UK
> 
> Thank you



I like the beige/caramel color.  Are you able to buy from Saks ? I just got this email release on the Fendi Runway Collection:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...yahoo.com&site_refer=EML3304DALYWMNSHHVNDFEND

Here is the info on intl:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=set_prev_page&bmFormID=iVnWwW6&bmUID=iVnWwW7


----------



## misschbby

chemosphere said:


> There aren't enough mod shots with the peekaboo on here, so I am going to add mine:


super stylish and i love the boots with your peekaboo !! x


----------



## MsLibra

mzedith said:


> I like the beige/caramel color. Are you able to buy from Saks ? I just got this email release on the Fendi Runway Collection:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...yahoo.com&site_refer=EML3304DALYWMNSHHVNDFEND
> 
> Here is the info on intl:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=set_prev_page&bmFormID=iVnWwW6&bmUID=iVnWwW7


 

Good looking out mzedith, thanks, but Saks don't ship peekaboos to the UK. Once I click on the bags it says 'This cannot be shipped to the United Kingdom' and same goes for a number of other sites. Seems that I can only order from websites in the UK and Europe


----------



## MsLibra

Lovely colour, would love to see what the interior 'peekaboo' part is like


----------



## MsLibra

chemosphere said:


> There aren't enough mod shots with the peekaboo on here, so I am going to add mine:


 

Lovely colour. Would love to see what the interior 'peekaboo' part is like


----------



## mzedith

MsLibra said:


> Good looking out mzedith, thanks, but Saks don't ship peekaboos to the UK. Once I click on the bags it says 'This cannot be shipped to the United Kingdom' and same goes for a number of other sites. Seems that I can only order from websites in the UK and Europe



aww, have you tried calling the CS directly?


----------



## nekonat

There's a Dark Navy denim peekaboo for $2000 Canadian at the Winners in Edmonton if anyone is interested


----------



## sarahwj

JEALOUS!! That's a fantastic find!


----------



## chemosphere

MsLibra said:


> Lovely colour. Would love to see what the interior 'peekaboo' part is like



Thanks MsLibra!  I was so excited to discover this great "light grey" version since I had been looking for the perfect grey bag for years!  

I  just took some more pics and I will share them here soon.  The lining on mine is an aqua blue (with a very subtle grey pattern almost... hard to describe or photograph).  But it matches the Chanel nail polish nouvelle vague pretty closely, if you are familiar with that color.


----------



## Glamourme

is the peekaboo really weighty as someone say?

Thanks


----------



## jolc63

Babi said:


> ^ Ciao CHLOEHANDBAGS!
> 
> Yes, I had the same doubt. But the medium is such a versatile bag for work: I can easily put my documents in and I suppose also my laptop (I should try).
> Plus, I love bags I can carry both by handles and on the shoulder (just like the city  )
> 
> I'm attaching a few modelling pictures: with winter clothes I think it suits my frame better. But it was way too hot to try my coat/jackets on!


nice pics, lovely bag...now I know roughly how big the bag is. Thanks


----------



## girlyevil

Glamourme said:


> is the peekaboo really weighty as someone say?
> 
> Thanks



for me it is. i still use it and love it but i can't carry a lot of stuff because i found it kind of heavy.


----------



## Glamourme

girlyevil said:


> for me it is. i still use it and love it but i can't carry a lot of stuff because i found it kind of heavy.


 
thanks for ans 
i love it in blue/zucca


----------



## zjajkj

Very unique design but I think it is quite heavy


----------



## swasa

I just bought this bag today, I wanted your opinions on if the bag looks like its in decent condition judging from the pix. this is a limited edition bag from a while back. 

Black Peekaboo and hot pink inside. Fashionphile retail price was approx 2400, I got it for 1850

http://fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=12754

This is my second designer bag EVER, so I am pretty new at this and would love to hear back. I desperately needed a black bag for everyday.


----------



## mzedith

swasa said:


> I just bought this bag today, I wanted your opinions on if the bag looks like its in decent condition judging from the pix. this is a limited edition bag from a while back.
> 
> Black Peekaboo and hot pink inside. Fashionphile retail price was approx 2400, I got it for 1850
> 
> http://fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=12754
> 
> This is my second designer bag EVER, so I am pretty new at this and would love to hear back. I desperately needed a black bag for everyday.



I actually got to see this bag IRL when i went to FP a couple of weeks ago.  It's quite a GEM.  perfect in every way.  I could not find anything wrong with it.  Great Score!!

as for the price, the listing stated $2450 Retail.  $1850 is a great deal on it. the bag look almost brand new, IMO.  If you were to purchase a brand new Peekaboo today it will cost you anywhere form $2650 on up for that size.  

the pink lining is very substantial / durable.  And it's clean clean clean.  The leather is just amazing on that bag.   Congrats on a great deal!!


----------



## swasa

Thanks so much for the reply. I cant wait to see what it looks like in real life once i get it in the mail!


----------



## swasa

Is it true that Fendi Peekaboos are not going to be available to buy off the shelf anymore? and instead they will only be custom order???

http://www.bagsnob.com/2010/10/fendi_-_peekaboo_mini_satchel.html


----------



## mzedith

I believe you can still purchase ready made Peekaboo's from online dept stores like NM, Saks, etc.

The boutique's have been selling the peekaboo's that way for a while.  The regular about 2 weeks wait.  SA's told me the demand is very high.


----------



## chanel123

Here is my skunk fur lined peekaboo I got last christmas! I love it!


----------



## Rooona.3

chanel123 said:


> Here is my skunk fur lined peekaboo I got last christmas! I love it!


awwwwwww
Lovely


----------



## mp4

Does anyone use a purse organizer in their peekaboo?  If so, can you tell which one?  I think this is what my bag is missing, but I don't know which kind to get!


----------



## Lavender_Tea

chanel123 said:


> Here is my skunk fur lined peekaboo I got last christmas! I love it!


 
So unique.....it makes me want to peek into ur peekaboo


----------



## Bling&Bags

Hmm... a silly question.. But wondering if there is any way I can get hold of a canvas strap for the peekaboo? A black one. I find the leather on the medium peekaboo cuts into my shoulder and think a canvas strap would be much more comfortable.

Any ideas?


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi everyone, I am normally in the Chanel or LV Forum but recently I have fallen in love with the Peekaboo after seeing a few celebrities with it like Kim Kardashian but I would love to hear everyones views on this bag as its only SO now & quite expensive & I can choose between a Chanel Classic Flap, Peekaboo or LV Alma in Vernis Pomme so which would you all choose & do you all think the Peekaboo is still in style, I know its a silly question but I really havent been into Fendi for a long time so dont know whats in & whats out, I do own 2 Fendi bags & 2 wallets but they are very old. TIA


----------



## ChaneLisette

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi everyone, I am normally in the Chanel or LV Forum but recently I have fallen in love with the Peekaboo after seeing a few celebrities with it like Kim Kardashian but I would love to hear everyones views on this bag as its only SO now & quite expensive & I can choose between a Chanel Classic Flap, Peekaboo or LV Alma in Vernis Pomme so which would you all choose & do you all think the Peekaboo is still in style, I know its a silly question but I really havent been into Fendi for a long time so dont know whats in & whats out, I do own 2 Fendi bags & 2 wallets but they are very old. TIA



Hi! I am also normally in Chanel too but fell in love with the peekaboo after seeing it on the website. I ordered an orchid pink one and it should arrive Friday. I have never seen it IRL but think it is a classic and timeless design. I only have one other Fendi and am excited to try something new.


----------



## albee

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi everyone, I am normally in the Chanel or LV Forum but recently I have fallen in love with the Peekaboo after seeing a few celebrities with it like Kim Kardashian but I would love to hear everyones views on this bag as its only SO now & quite expensive & I can choose between a Chanel Classic Flap, Peekaboo or LV Alma in Vernis Pomme so which would you all choose & do you all think the Peekaboo is still in style, I know its a silly question but I really havent been into Fendi for a long time so dont know whats in & whats out, I do own 2 Fendi bags & 2 wallets but they are very old. TIA



Hi,

I have had my fendi peekaboo for 2 years now. i still want the chanel classic flap! id probably say the peekaboo is more practical than the alma, in vernis due to the patient. i have the vernis sarah wallet and i  have to be so careful with it. i already have a few minor scratches on it. 

a few things about the fendi peekaboo..

its very heavy, and esp for me it gets annoying carrying it on my arm because my shoulder strap on  the peekaboo is longer than the new peekaboos. due to the weight it does make my arm ache.

also another thing.. i have a cream one with suede lining. the edges of my bag have started to turn colour/or has gotten dirty? and because my lining is cream suede somehow the metal has started to transfer a grey colour onto the lining... 

so if i was you i would avoid suede and definitely avoid the light coloured leather if going for the large peekaboo!

x


----------



## designerdiva40

ChaneLisette said:


> Hi! I am also normally in Chanel too but fell in love with the peekaboo after seeing it on the website. I ordered an orchid pink one and it should arrive Friday. I have never seen it IRL but think it is a classic and timeless design. I only have one other Fendi and am excited to try something new.



How exciting, I hope you do a reveal, the colour you've ordered sounds gorgeous & I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## designerdiva40

albee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had my fendi peekaboo for 2 years now. i still want the chanel classic flap! id probably say the peekaboo is more practical than the alma, in vernis due to the patient. i have the vernis sarah wallet and i  have to be so careful with it. i already have a few minor scratches on it.
> 
> a few things about the fendi peekaboo..
> 
> its very heavy, and esp for me it gets annoying carrying it on my arm because my shoulder strap on  the peekaboo is longer than the new peekaboos. due to the weight it does make my arm ache.
> 
> also another thing.. i have a cream one with suede lining. the edges of my bag have started to turn colour/or has gotten dirty? and because my lining is cream suede somehow the metal has started to transfer a grey colour onto the lining...
> 
> so if i was you i would avoid suede and definitely avoid the light coloured leather if going for the large peekaboo!
> 
> x


Albee Thanks for replying, that's really helpful & I notice your from the UK too, have you seen many people carrying the Peekaboo in the UK as all I ever seem to see is either Mulberry, Chanel or LV but I like to be different.


----------



## albee

designerdiva40 said:


> Albee Thanks for replying, that's really helpful & I notice your from the UK too, have you seen many people carrying the Peekaboo in the UK as all I ever seem to see is either Mulberry, Chanel or LV but I like to be different.



your welcome

yea far too many Mulberrys! alot of Chanel and lady diors being carried by Asians. and generally LV in the street day to day. 

I can honestly say I have seen 1 person carry a real fendi peek a boo in my city in the 2 years. 

 have u decided if u are getting one?


----------



## designerdiva40

albee said:


> your welcome
> 
> yea far too many Mulberrys! alot of Chanel and lady diors being carried by Asians. and generally LV in the street day to day.
> 
> I can honestly say I have seen 1 person carry a real fendi peek a boo in my city in the 2 years.
> 
> have u decided if u are getting one?



I would love one but first I plan on getting the LV Alma in Vernis Pomme & then I really want a Chanel Jumbo, I'm hoping DH will get me it for Christmas & birthday for the next 10 years lol, but I really would like to get a peekaboo & I'm hoping maybe next year as I really want the Chanel jumbo first as they go up so much in price, I've only just got into Chanel & I wish I had bought 1 years ago as they were a lot cheaper.


----------



## albee

designerdiva40 said:


> I would love one but first I plan on getting the LV Alma in Vernis Pomme & then I really want a Chanel Jumbo, I'm hoping DH will get me it for Christmas & birthday for the next 10 years lol, but I really would like to get a peekaboo & I'm hoping maybe next year as I really want the Chanel jumbo first as they go up so much in price, I've only just got into Chanel & I wish I had bought 1 years ago as they were a lot cheaper.



 cant wait to see


----------



## mp4

designerdiva40 said:


> I would love one but first I plan on getting the LV Alma in Vernis Pomme & then I really want a Chanel Jumbo, I'm hoping DH will get me it for Christmas & birthday for the next 10 years lol, but I really would like to get a peekaboo & I'm hoping maybe next year as I really want the Chanel jumbo first as they go up so much in price, I've only just got into Chanel & I wish I had bought 1 years ago as they were a lot cheaper.



Isn't pomme discontinued?

I have an alma (not vernis), several maxis and one peekaboo.  One peekaboo is enough for me.  This bag is heavy, but not any heavier than any other large bag.  The one thing I don't like from a practicality standpoint is the absence of pockets inside.  There is only one zippered pocket inside the bag.  The other side has no pockets....thus the reason for me asking above if anyone was using an organizer with theirs.

I say go for it.  It is a classic style.


----------



## AniRed

This is my first post. I have no idea how to upload pictures so I'm doing it via link. I ordered this bag last August for my birthday (Sept) but I was told since it was a made to order Selleria, that it would take a minimum of 3-6 months! I was like  but went ahead after a lot of flip-flopping over what color to pick since they only had one sample in a beautiful pink/peach but I wanted something more classic. 

I chose the camel and prayed for it to be just beautiful. After all it isn't cheap 

Since this was the Fendi, Short Hills- NJ, store's first custom order they kinda took a while to get me my back. My birthday went by and then a couple more months and I was  

Finally I received it in December and walked out a happy customer!
It cost me $2942. http://bag-at-it.blogspot.com/


----------



## mzedith

AniRed said:


> This is my first post. I have no idea how to upload pictures so I'm doing it via link. I ordered this bag last August for my birthday (Sept) but I was told since it was a made to order Selleria, that it would take a minimum of 3-6 months! I was like  but went ahead after a lot of flip-flopping over what color to pick since they only had one sample in a beautiful pink/peach but I wanted something more classic.
> 
> I chose the camel and prayed for it to be just beautiful. After all it isn't cheap
> 
> Since this was the Fendi, Short Hills- NJ, store's first custom order they kinda took a while to get me my back. My birthday went by and then a couple more months and I was
> 
> Finally I received it in December and walked out a happy customer!
> It cost me $2942. http://bag-at-it.blogspot.com/



Wow , that bag was worth the wait.. Beautiful!!

Copying Pic links to your blog:


----------



## Philomene

Here is a picutures of my PEEKABOO (goatskin with snake interior).
View attachment PEEKABO 2.PDF


I hope it works as I am not sure the picture is attached.


----------



## mzedith

Philomene said:


> Here is a picutures of my PEEKABOO (goatskin with snake interior).
> View attachment 1454615
> 
> 
> I hope it works as I am not sure the picture is attached.



The file format needs to be in Jpg or Gif.


----------



## manellita

I need your help!!!
I just bought a peek a boo from Raffaello Network and it is beautiful but Im worried because the authentication tag says the word FOGUM just after the alphanumerical code
I found that the code, which is 8BN210/EQ4 is the same that is on the leather tag that is on the inside pocket, but Im still worried
Please tell me if the word FOGUM appears it means it is a fake? although the leather and the hardware look very nice to me.
Thank you for the help!


----------



## mzedith

manellita said:


> I need your help!!!
> I just bought a peek a boo from Raffaello Network and it is beautiful but Im worried because the authentication tag says the word FOGUM just after the alphanumerical code
> I found that the code, which is 8BN210/EQ4 is the same that is on the leather tag that is on the inside pocket, but Im still worried
> Please tell me if the word FOGUM appears it means it is a fake? although the leather and the hardware look very nice to me.
> Thank you for the help!



do you want to post your pics on the AT?


----------



## manellita

mzedith said:


> do you want to post your pics on the AT?


thank you for replying
I don`t have pics yet but I will try to post a couple tomorrow.
I found the exact same bag at Luisaviaroma, It is the same colour, same details, hardware etc. I just am worried about the F0GUM thing on the card.
this is where you can find the purse at Luisaviaroma, the color is camel.
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=R1VN&season=actual&seasProdID=54I

Thank you for your help!


----------



## manellita

manellita said:


> thank you for replying
> I don`t have pics yet but I will try to post a couple tomorrow.
> I found the exact same bag at Luisaviaroma, It is the same colour, same details, hardware etc. I just am worried about the F0GUM thing on the card.
> this is where you can find the purse at Luisaviaroma, the color is camel.
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=R1VN&season=actual&seasProdID=54I
> 
> Thank you for your help!


At the link that I sent to you, it is very easy to look at the pics and make them big enough to lool at the details.
My bag is exactly like the camel one on this link. every single detail.
That made me feel better but still...


----------



## chanel123

Does anyone know how much is the croc peekaboo?


----------



## hair-mess

chanel123 said:


> Does anyone know how much is the croc peekaboo?



Hey there - I think, this is my first time posting in the Fendi section, but since I'm a great peekaboo-fan I just went through the whole thread. 

To answer your question: I just recently saw a dark green croc bag in Europe and it's *20.000 &#8364;*, which would be around *28.000 *$.

And here's the absolutely  worthy object


----------



## hair-mess

And I agree with *chemosphere*, regarding the action pics here, so I'll also add a few. Thanks for letting me share. 

So far I have two peek a boos - one all black and one in purple canvas/blueish leather inside. Love them both! 

Starting with the *all black model*:


----------



## hair-mess

followed by the bi-coloured - again thanks for letting me share:


----------



## chanel123

WOW! Hair-Mess, your 2 peekaboos are gorgeous!!! congrats!! I especially love the all black one, soooo chic!! also thanks for letting me know the price for the croc peekaboo... it's gorgeous but with the price tag $28000 I can buy a car LOL


----------



## hair-mess

chanel123 said:


> WOW! Hair-Mess, your 2 peekaboos are gorgeous!!! congrats!! I especially love the all black one, soooo chic!! also thanks for letting me know the price for the croc peekaboo... it's gorgeous but with the price tag $28000 I can buy a car LOL



You're welcome and Thank you back! 

Regarding those wonderful exotics - I agree, although I'd still love to own one (may it be Fendi, LV or a birkin/kelly).

When it comes to my 2 bags I must say I really love them both. The black is such a versatile tote - I can wear it for business (something I'd hardly do with my birkin), but it's also chic enough to be worn casually. With her I totally don't mind, that the "normal" peekaboo sign (two tones) is not covered and if I didn't own a chocolate birkin I would have gotten the same model in dark brown as well.  But on the other hand I just turned down a cognac version of it, as it was too blahh, kwim?

Now the purple canvas/velvet with the blue inside I love just the same. It's so peeka (with the two tones), but not too bright and can be combined in so many ways and be used for many occasions, including work again. 

To finish off this essay: I gave my babies names, calling them *Ms. Peeka black* and *Ms. Peeka blue*. Maybe just a little :weird:, but oh well.


----------



## BDgirl

hair-mess said:


> You're welcome and Thank you back!
> 
> Regarding those wonderful exotics - I agree, although I'd still love to own one (may it be Fendi, LV or a birkin/kelly).
> 
> When it comes to my 2 bags I must say I really love them both. The black is such a versatile tote - I can wear it for business (something I'd hardly do with my birkin), but it's also chic enough to be worn casually. With her I totally don't mind, that the "normal" peekaboo sign (two tones) is not covered and if I didn't own a chocolate birkin I would have gotten the same model in dark brown as well.  But on the other hand I just turned down a cognac version of it, as it was too blahh, kwim?
> 
> Now the purple canvas/velvet with the blue inside I love just the same. It's so peeka (with the two tones), but not too bright and can be combined in so many ways and be used for many occasions, including work again.
> 
> To finish off this essay: I gave my babies names, calling them *Ms. Peeka black* and *Ms. Peeka blue*. Maybe just a little :weird:, but oh well.



Hi HairMess, Nice purple peekaboo! Is that leather or suede? Are Ms Peekablack and Peekablue Large or Medium size?


----------



## Philomene

mzedith said:


> The file format needs to be in Jpg or Gif.


 

Hi mzedith,
thanks for the advice, here it comes again:


----------



## nielnielniel

I do have a question, I noticed your hardware is proper gold all the way...mine is a mix of gold and silver.....


----------



## mzedith

Philomene said:


> Hi mzedith,
> thanks for the advice, here it comes again:



Wow.. Pretty!!


----------



## Blo0ondi

nielnielniel said:


> I do have a question, I noticed your hardware is proper gold all the way...mine is a mix of gold and silver.....


 
i'm not an expert but when i asked the SA to show me the black zocca peakapoo i asked her why is it mixed while the other ones are golden she said this one is machine made and the golden ones are handmade!
or maybe thats not related


----------



## nielnielniel

Blo0ondi said:


> i'm not an expert but when i asked the SA to show me the black zocca peakapoo i asked her why is it mixed while the other ones are golden she said this one is machine made and the golden ones are handmade!
> or maybe thats not related



Seems like your guess is as good as mine or as good as the SA.

Whatever it is, it doesnt mean that mixed hardware is fake or etc...maybe it was a mistake? LOL...I dont know...


----------



## Blo0ondi

nielnielniel said:


> Seems like your guess is as good as mine or as good as the SA.
> 
> Whatever it is, it doesnt mean that mixed hardware is fake or etc...maybe it was a mistake? LOL...I dont know...


 
i dont think its a misktake.. but btw i love the mix hardware more!


----------



## hair-mess

BDgirl said:


> Hi HairMess, Nice purple peekaboo! Is that leather or suede? Are Ms Peekablack and Peekablue Large or Medium size?



Thank you, BDgirl. The purple part of of my peeka is sort of a velvetish canvas. Kinda hard to explain. 

Now the size on both is big (40 cm width) - I only know of two sizes, big and small. Back then I didn't like the proportions or the small (too rectangular for me) and was in desperate need of a decent black tote bag. Now the smaller model has new proportions and I hope to get one soon to wear it with dresses f.e. 

Since some of you were *discussing the hardware*: It seems as if it depends on the model. As you can see, the green croc I posted has mixed hardware. My black one is all gold and so is my purple/blue model, but here some of the hardware (snap) has some structure. I noticed the same version on my friends bag - she has the black canvas outside/cognac leather inside, which was very popular throughout spring and summer last year.

Last fall, when I bought my black one, they had two different versions in the store: One with mixed hardware, logo canvas inside and not so smooth leather and one (more expensive) with black leather in- and outside, very smooth and with all ghw. I chose that one and have no regrets what so ever.


----------



## Prada_Princess

hair-mess said:


> Hey there - I think, this is my first time posting in the Fendi section, but since I'm a great peekaboo-fan I just went through the whole thread.
> 
> To answer your question: I just recently saw a dark green croc bag in Europe and it's *20.000 *, which would be around *28.000 *$.
> 
> And here's the absolutely  worthy object




What a beauty!!!!!!


----------



## sammytheMUA

so i went into fendi and neiman marcus and i found the 3 peekaboos i want 
i like the cuoio/ zucca, the purple/ zucca and the red with the suede
if the red came in the zucca print lining itd be perfect


----------



## sammytheMUA

I went to the mall yesterday and went str8 to fendi to look at some of their peekaboos and their color selection wasnt that great. I wanted a red one and she said they didn't make them. SO then I'm walking out the mall and I'm leaving through neiman Marcus and they have a fendi boutique inside! I see a red peekaboo! Omg my heart dropped so I was talking to the sales lady and she was showing me all the peekaboos they had she gets this gorgeous purple color peekaboo I would post a picture but I'm on my iPhone. So my question is shouldnt fendi Carry everything that neiman has in their collection? Reason I ask is Ive read stories on tpf and neimans have sold fakes before and I'm no fend expert so I wouldn't know if I got a fake for 3k


----------



## nellegrace11

No, department stores do not always carry the whole line, and visa versa. Every store,every location is different. Keep on shopping, you will eventually find what you are looking for! I have had really great luck in Las Vegas, because there are so many different stores that carry a selection of fendi bags. Good luck! Peek a boos rock girlie!


----------



## sammytheMUA

So even the actual fendi store doesn't carry every color fendi makes? I'm scared to get it from neimans  what if I get a fake?


----------



## jesscat

hair-mess said:


> followed by the bi-coloured - again thanks for letting me share:



OMG that is TDF! Is that leather? When'd you get it?  it!


----------



## hair-mess

jesscat said:


> OMG that is TDF! Is that leather? When'd you get it?  it!



Yes and No.  The inside part is leather (dark blue with a slight touch of grey in it) and the outside is sort of a velvetish canvas. It's really hard to explain. I got this bag end of November last year. I was in the store to pick up my black peekaboo. And that's when I saw her. After contemplating for a week heart won over brain and I just had to have her. Thanks for the compliment.  To me she's perfect, because she's got a touch of colour without being too bright. Plus she's more peekabooish than my black, because she's got two tones and two materials.  I'm adding another pic, hoping this will bring out the material a bit better.


----------



## jesscat

It's gorgeous! Love the colors  Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to have a peekaboo of my own one day...


----------



## weffendy

they have them in red. im in love with this...retails for $3450 according to nordstrom in seattle.


----------



## sammytheMUA

fendi should carry every color peekaboo they make correct?


----------



## 12334

I have recently fallen in love with the peekaboo! It'll be my first Fendi purchase.

I'm interested in the classic black leather satchel, medium. However, I've been keeping tabs on the threads and it seems to be that you'd there is waiting list???

I will be visiting Europe at the end of the year for two weeks and would be really disappointed to find out that the wait will be a month or so  a little hard to believe that you can't just purchase one off the shelf!

Please advice!


----------



## AniRed

12334 said:


> I have recently fallen in love with the peekaboo! It'll be my first Fendi purchase.
> 
> I'm interested in the classic black leather satchel, medium. However, I've been keeping tabs on the threads and it seems to be that you'd there is waiting list???
> 
> I will be visiting Europe at the end of the year for two weeks and would be really disappointed to find out that the wait will be a month or so  a little hard to believe that you can't just purchase one off the shelf!
> 
> Please advice!



I thought the same when I walked into the Fendi store in NJ and fell in love with the smaller version of the peekaboo. At the time the SAs told me you'd have to place a special order and it could take 3-6 months since it's made in Italy and you can pick the colors, thread and the rest. 

However, only later did I realize that the custom order is for Selleria leather and not the regular one. In effect, I paid nearly 1/3 more for it being customized. 
I think I've seen that (medium) size in Saks and Nm. You should try to look it up. It is a gorgeous bag but really I wouldn't custom order it unless you are in love with a particular color or leather. Now that I know better I do feel like quite a dummy


----------



## 12334

Thanks for the heads up AniRed!

I have no intention on getting a custome made satchel atm, the black in medium shall do  So it should not be an issue walking into the store and purchasing a peekaboo without any pre-ordering? 

Also, anyone has any idea how much the pekaboo's go for in Europe?


----------



## Elyssabeth

I am absolutely in love with this bag.  I purchased it in gray leather with zucca interior.  I love Fendi and it's the perfect neutral/timeless bag for me.  I'll have to post photos.


----------



## Elyssabeth

Dilemma! The bag I purchased has a scratch so I called Neiman Marcus.   I did not notice this until I got home.   That's what I get for buying a bag that was on display, but it was the only one in the store and I had to have it.  Neiman's offered to have a new bag shipped and I could return the scratched bag.  

HOWEVER, I ended up at the Fendi boutique to look around.   I was describing my peek a boo to the Fendi sales associate.  She brought a peek a boo from the back that she thought might be similar to mine so I could see how some wallets looked with it.   I fell in love with that bag instantly.   I had to wait until I got home to be sure of the difference,  but the Fendi boutique bag appeared to be more of a honey shade and softer leather.   Both bags have zucca interior and tobacco stripe on the sides.

Long story short, I'm going back to Fendi this week to compare the Neiman's bag to the one at Fendi.  

If I choose the Fendi boutique bag it will cost about an additional $300.  At Neiman's, the sales associate charged me according to what was on the price tag as opposed to the higher price in the computer (which is the same price at the Fendi boutique).  The Fendi sales associate said the bags will be over 3k next year and that when she started they were "only" $2500.


----------



## Elyssabeth

Update! I returned the peek a boo to Neiman's.  There was a power outage and I had to wait but no big deal.  Strange thing is there was an outage when I purchased the bag.  I then went to the Fendi boutique to buy the other peek a boo but due to the power outage the register was down! I am now getting the bag on Friday.

Prior to the return I went to the Fendi boutique to compare both bags.  Oddly enough they are the same color but the Fendi boutique bag feels softer, is shiner and over all plain looked better! It is gorgeous.  I will have photos.  Being the Fendi Freak that I am I purchased a gold Fendi logo make up bag in Neiman's.


----------



## Elyssabeth

I FINALLY have my peek a boo!!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Elyssabeth said:


> I FINALLY have my peek a boo!!


 pics


----------



## Elyssabeth

sammytheMUA said:


> pics



I know I need to! I'm behind! I spend too much time just staring at the bag, plus I am working on watermarking.   I should have pics up this week.


----------



## Elyssabeth

Elyssabeth said:


> I know I need to! I'm behind! I spend too much time just staring at the bag, plus I am working on watermarking.   I should have pics up this week.




Photos!


----------



## Elyssabeth

A few more.

The "thing" that is wrapped around the handle is my Bottega Veneta key ring, which obviously did not come with the bag.


----------



## pollypeck

I already have a Large Peekaboo in Black. Do you think it is absolutely crazy to get a Regular one another colour? 

Your views???


----------



## bbaagg

i like some of the Fendi bags


----------



## Elyssabeth

pollypeck said:


> I already have a Large Peekaboo in Black. Do you think it is absolutely crazy to get a Regular one another colour?
> 
> Your views???



that's up to you.  What someone else thinks doesn't matter.  I personally choose not to own two of the same bags in the same style or different style.  One is enough for me.  I'd rather have variety.


----------



## CSamoylov

I've thinking about getting a large Fendi Peekaboo for work (I own a online consignment store) I currently have a Furla leopard bag (basically my gym bag) and a Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma. I feel like the LV is too "loud" to meet potential clients and the peekaboo is more classic and doesn't really scream Fendi but, is more subtle. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Elyssabeth

CSamoylov said:


> I've thinking about getting a large Fendi Peekaboo for work (I own a online consignment store) I currently have a Furla leopard bag (basically my gym bag) and a Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma. I feel like the LV is too "loud" to meet potential clients and the peekaboo is more classic and doesn't really scream Fendi but, is more subtle. Any thoughts? Thanks!




My peekaboo is my daily work bag.  I go for subtle, elegant bags.  The peekaboo would be a perfect choice for work and meeting clients.  It doesn't scream "look at me" but people definitely notice it because of its beauty.


----------



## serene

Elyssabeth said:


> What someone else thinks doesn't matter.  I personally choose not to own two of the same bags in the same style or different style.  One is enough for me.  I'd rather have variety.



oh, I tried that too.. didn't end up well with Chanels..


----------



## lenahc

Im contemplating buying a peekaboo in white. Its gonna be my first Fendi since purchasing a bagutte when i was 15yrs old (that was 14 yrs ago!). I have to admit I've not been a fan of Fendi but saw a girl walking on the street with a peekaboo and totally fell in love with it.

I'll be buying it online as luisaviaroma.com has the colour i want. Does anyone here have a white peekaboo? Does it get dirty easily? Because with the beige and white caviar Chanels that I have, the dirt comes off easily with a simple wipe. Just wondering how well the Fendi leather holds up against dirt. Any comments will be much appreciated.


----------



## Elyssabeth

I was at Fendi today and found out the Peekaboo's have had a price increase.  The prices can vary depending on the bag's material (inside and out).  But the one I bought in October is now in the $3600 range as of December 2011.  The SA said about two weeks after my purchase the price went up.  When she told me that I was so glad I got it when I did.


----------



## Elyssabeth

lenahc said:


> Im contemplating buying a peekaboo in white. Its gonna be my first Fendi since purchasing a bagutte when i was 15yrs old (that was 14 yrs ago!). I have to admit I've not been a fan of Fendi but saw a girl walking on the street with a peekaboo and totally fell in love with it.
> 
> I'll be buying it online as luisaviaroma.com has the colour i want. Does anyone here have a white peekaboo? Does it get dirty easily? Because with the beige and white caviar Chanels that I have, the dirt comes off easily with a simple wipe. Just wondering how well the Fendi leather holds up against dirt. Any comments will be much appreciated.




Mine is not white but the leather is very smooth and is easy to wipe.  Not all peekaboos are made of the same leather.  If I'm not mistaken, mine is made of Goatskin.  Then there is also the Selleria leather.   The Selleria leather is what they use when you order a custom made bag.  I remember the Sales Associate at Fendi comparing the Goatskin to another leather.  This other leather was not as smooth, had a duller appearance and was more prone to scratches.  I don't know what type of leather that was.


----------



## lenahc

Hey Elyssabeth, thanks for the advice. The one I want is calfskin on the outside and watersnake on the inside. Guess calf is probably not be as smooth as goatskin. But my mind is set and I'M GONNA GET MY FIRST PEEKABOO!
Kinda excited as I just ordered it online and also went to the Fendi store yesterday. Saw the custom made ones and I'm already aiming for a pewter & hot pink one as my next purchase


----------



## Elyssabeth

Hi Lenahc! I hope you enjoy your new bag once you receive it! The one you chose sounds beautiful!! I saw one with a lizard interior and beige colored leather at Fendi this weekend and it was so pretty.  It made me start thinking about getting a customized one.  I'm thinking either some type of animal interior such as lizard, snake or zebra print.   That zebra is awesome! It's a lovely black/white swirl pattern.

Again, I hope you LOVE your new bag! I'm sure you will! Post photos if you can!




lenahc said:


> Hey Elyssabeth, thanks for the advice. The one I want is calfskin on the outside and watersnake on the inside. Guess calf is probably not be as smooth as goatskin. But my mind is set and I'M GONNA GET MY FIRST PEEKABOO!
> Kinda excited as I just ordered it online and also went to the Fendi store yesterday. Saw the custom made ones and I'm already aiming for a pewter & hot pink one as my next purchase


----------



## nielnielniel

I have to say this ladies, the bag is quite heavy, no?


----------



## Elyssabeth

nielnielniel said:


> I have to say this ladies, the bag is quite heavy, no?


 

Yes, it does have weight to it but it doesn't bother me.  I'm used to it.  I do not fill it to the brim either, so it's not as heavy as it could be.  If it was unbearably heavy, I would not have purchased it, nor would I carry it daily.  I am, however, searching for a bag that I can use on weekends or just when I want something not as big.  I'm leaning toward a Fendi Mamma or Givenchy Antigona.

If someone is looking for a lightweight bag, the Peekaboo may not be the one.


----------



## cxflygirl

I just bought the new spring 2012 watersnake skin. goat skin interior peekaboo in large yesterday for $5400 however after looking at it I kinda of regret getting it and wish I had choosen a customised one and gone for the medium. I am only 5.4ft so the large looks kinds to big in my opinion.  Going to bring my bag back to Fendi today and hope they will allow an exchange. Thinking of getting a customised one in blue exterior calf skin and pink lizard skin interior production is going to take 8 months when I check yesterday so  perhaps I will also get one in solid black for work.


----------



## cxflygirl

So I got my two new Fendi peekaboos yesterday. A Medium in black with Fendi logo inlay to use now. I also order a selleria peekaboo in medium in blue with a linen inlay. I was asking the SA yesterday as I was thinking of getting a two tone peekaboo however if you want the inlay in a different colour it has to be in selleria as well. In my opinion it would make the bag look heavy. Has anyone done this before? If so does it look good anyone with pictures? as I am tempted to order a large but now sure what colour combo to go with and also because its the same leather inside and out would it look odd.


----------



## serene

how much does the small version cost in &#8364;?


----------



## cxflygirl

I got my medium black goat skin with fendi logo for HKD 23400, the personalised one medium was HKD 30700.


----------



## lenahc

My 1st peekaboo is HERE!! and its even prettier than the picture shown on luisaviaroma's website. I thought it was red python on the inside but its actually PINK python! YIPPEE!!!

Paired it with a pink hermes twilly as my palms tend to sweat a lil in our tropical weather. Would have preferred it without, but I wanna protect the white handles.

Nevertheless, Im pretty sure this is gonna be the first of many peekaboos for me!!


----------



## cxflygirl

That Is gorgeous like it with the twilly. Is that bag from the spring 2012 collection?


----------



## lenahc

Hey cxflygirl

Yea, its apparently from the spring/summer 2012 collection. 

I was reading your post on your custom made bag. Im very new to Fendi and not familiar with Selleria leather. What's it like? Are they the handmade version with the larger seams?

If it was me, I'd most definitely get the two tone ones. What's the point of the peekaboo when there is not much to "peek" at? =)


----------



## cxflygirl

Oh cool may have to get one I like the contrast . The selleria is nice the leather is soft but the only issue is the inlay I could get a contrast colour but it would only be in the same leather. Would be nice if I could goose python. Bag won't be delivered until June 12. Bought the black goat skin to use. Tempted to call my SA to get yours. Is it medium or large? Do u mind letting me know cost? 

Love the design I was waiting for a cassis birkin but decided too many people in hong kong carry one now. Peekaboo is a good alternative.


----------



## lenahc

Mine's a regular. Large is much too big for me. I think your custom made selleria ones will still be nice even though the contrasting colour is in the same leather. Reference to the multi-colour Birkin, its still nice and not too heavy even though its the same leather but different colours. And I TOTALLY agree with you bout how everyone is carrying a Birkin. I was offered one in Tokyo last month but it was an electric blue colour from the candy collection which just doesn't match my style. Been searching for a graphite birkin but yet to have any luck. However, my interest is waning as every chinese national (*no disrespect*) i come across seem to have one on their arm. Might divert my attention to peekaboos instead =D

I bought mine from luisaviaroma.com. They are my shopping secret. Luxury goods in Europe are soooo much cheaper compared to our asian countries. An Italian friend of mine recommended them to me during my Rome-Florence trip last year. They are the Italian equivalent of Net-a-Porter AND the best thing is, you can pre-order next season's collections straight off the runway! They'll ship it to you the moment it hits the stores! Latest fashion at affordable prices = HEAVEN!! The price of this peekaboo was EUR1,800. Even though I had to pay 10% import tax to my customs, its still so much cheaper.


----------



## cxflygirl

Thanks I just ordered from the website you recommended : ). This will be my third peekaboo in a month! however 3 peekaboo = 1 birkin.


----------



## lenahc

cxflygirl said:


> Thanks I just ordered from the website you recommended : ). This will be my third peekaboo in a month! however 3 peekaboo = 1 birkin.




My gosh, 3 in a month! You are a real Peekaboo fanatic aren't you? 
Well, enjoy your bags. Post your Selleria when its here ya. Would love to see it!


----------



## bk0714

hello. i am interested in peekaboo small or medium. but i dont know the size well.
is 14 inch small or medium? 

i am 5 foot 1 inch. (often wears 60 mm wedge) my handbags are often around 13 to 14 inch. do you think small will fit well to me? thakns!


----------



## Barbora

Can you girls please direct me to current Peekaboo prices?


----------



## lenahc

bk0714 said:


> hello. i am interested in peekaboo small or medium. but i dont know the size well.
> is 14 inch small or medium?
> 
> i am 5 foot 1 inch. (often wears 60 mm wedge) my handbags are often around 13 to 14 inch. do you think small will fit well to me? thakns!



The peekaboos come in mini, medium/regular or large. The mini size is much too small, it looks like a little girl's bag. The medium that I have is 13 inch. I'm 5 foot 5 and its just nice for me. The large was much too overwhelming for me. 

I'm kinda new to Peekaboos so hope this helps.


----------



## lenahc

Barbora said:


> Can you girls please direct me to current Peekaboo prices?



Hi Barbora

I dont know where you live so I wouldn't know your local Fendi prices. European prices are generally lower than US prices, whilst Asia is the most expensive for the exact same designs.

I usually cross check the designs and prices from the top 3 online luxury goods stores; Saks Fifth Avenue, Net-a-Porter and Luisa Via Roma.


----------



## Barbora

lenahc said:


> Hi Barbora
> 
> I dont know where you live so I wouldn't know your local Fendi prices. European prices are generally lower than US prices, whilst Asia is the most expensive for the exact same designs.
> 
> I usually cross check the designs and prices from the top 3 online luxury goods stores; Saks Fifth Avenue, Net-a-Porter and Luisa Via Roma.



I'm from Europe, sorry I should've said that.
Maybe it would be easier to estimate the price if I would've known exactly which one I want(size,materials etc.),wouldn't it?


----------



## lenahc

Barbora said:


> I'm from Europe, sorry I should've said that.
> Maybe it would be easier to estimate the price if I would've known exactly which one I want(size,materials etc.),wouldn't it?



Lucky you! I wished I lived in Europe and not having to pay exorbitant tax on luxury goods!

Well, for a rough guide, I paid EUR 1,800 for a medium sized calfskin exterior, snakeskin interior peekaboo.


----------



## Naf14

Does anybody own *a olive/brown peek a boo*? Or seen one IRL?
I really want to compare mine....

Cause i'm no Fendi-expert. I'm more a burberry lover. 

*Here i posted my photos of my peek a boo: *http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/au...se-read-rules-use-format-post-590716-390.html 

Does anybody know what the codes on the card means, in terms of leather etc....
Here is mine: 

*XOXO*


----------



## hair-mess

Naf14 said:


> Does anybody own *a olive/brown peek a boo*? Or seen one IRL?
> I really want to compare mine....
> 
> Cause i'm no Fendi-expert. I'm more a burberry lover.
> 
> *Here i posted my photos of my peek a boo: *http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/au...se-read-rules-use-format-post-590716-390.html
> 
> Does anybody know what the codes on the card means, in terms of leather etc....
> Here is mine:
> 
> *XOXO*



Feeling sorry, because I can't be of help. 

Still wanted to post a (winter) outfit with my beloved purple piece of canvas. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## fandifendi74

The affordable birkin!  Neiman Marcus, Beverly Hills has a great collection, and you can take home the same day!!


----------



## sas611

Hi everyone, does anyone here know the current price of a small peekaboo in black calfskin in the UK? TIA


----------



## sas611

^ i mean size 33-26-12 (i dont' know if this is called small or medium).


----------



## Issimo101

Peekaboo for small calfskin is around £1,850-£2,060 depend on the lining.


----------



## Issimo101

The size you mentioned is medium size.


----------



## ladycouturista

lenahc said:


> My 1st peekaboo is HERE!! and its even prettier than the picture shown on luisaviaroma's website. I thought it was red python on the inside but its actually PINK python! YIPPEE!!!
> 
> Paired it with a pink hermes twilly as my palms tend to sweat a lil in our tropical weather. Would have preferred it without, but I wanna protect the white handles.
> 
> Nevertheless, Im pretty sure this is gonna be the first of many peekaboos for me!!



its so nice  , love what you've done with the handles


----------



## sas611

Issimo101 said:


> Peekaboo for small calfskin is around £1,850-£2,060 depend on the lining.


  Thank you!


----------



## pinkkie2987

Hi! I just got this peekaboo & it has a wrinkle on the bottom of the bag. I was wondering if anyone can guide me. I've read a few things about ironing leather, but I'm very uncertain about ironing a 37 hundred dollar bag. 
http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001471566-.html#1
The first picture shows the crease in the bag. Thanks!


----------



## ChiqueChic

I want a peekaboo so badly. It's such a fun twist on a classic bag! Plus I'm definitely a Fendi girl!


----------



## Babi

pinkkie2987 said:


> Hi! I just got this peekaboo & it has a wrinkle on the bottom of the bag. I was wondering if anyone can guide me. I've read a few things about ironing leather, but I'm very uncertain about ironing a 37 hundred dollar bag.
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001471566-.html#1
> The first picture shows the crease in the bag. Thanks!



Hi!
Personally I would take the bag to the store where I bought it, to have the problem fixed. I would be scared to death trying to "iron" it! But maybe some ladies have experience in this kind of problem and could suggest solutions.


----------



## rainrowan

pinkkie2987 said:


> Hi! I just got this peekaboo & it has a wrinkle on the bottom of the bag. I was wondering if anyone can guide me. I've read a few things about ironing leather, but I'm very uncertain about ironing a 37 hundred dollar bag.
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001471566-.html#1
> The first picture shows the crease in the bag. Thanks!



I'd send it to a leather expert to take care of. I am sure ironing on too hot a setting will ruin the leather...


----------



## pinkkie2987

Ok, I'll try to sent it to a leather expert. Thanks ladies!


----------



## babur

I got this medium peekaboo with hand painted watersnake interior in Paris last summer  for &euro;2300 and I love it! 
I live in Moscow, Russia and I went to the Fendi boutique here and the same bag is for sale there for &euro;3300!! It's cheaper to take a holiday to Paris AND buy the bag! Crazy


----------



## albee

I think i got lucky buying the peekaboo large for £605 in 2009,hehe.. Still use it, still love it xx


----------



## kirkorian

guccigal07 said:


> I really love this bag as well. I am a totally Hermes freak.....but...this bag is neat.
> 
> I am wishing it was around $1700 instead of $2,000.
> 
> I see that alot of people ordered the small and medium...not so much the large.
> 
> I love them.


I love the large one. have nt got one myself but this bag needs to be LARGE


----------



## kirkorian

Elyssabeth said:


> Yes, it does have weight to it but it doesn't bother me.  I'm used to it.  I do not fill it to the brim either, so it's not as heavy as it could be.  If it was unbearably heavy, I would not have purchased it, nor would I carry it daily.  I am, however, searching for a bag that I can use on weekends or just when I want something not as big.  I'm leaning toward a Fendi Mamma or Givenchy Antigona.
> 
> If someone is looking for a lightweight bag, the Peekaboo may not be the one.


i disagree. i actually think the Fendi is quite light for a leather bag.


----------



## BagBoo

Thinking about buying this peekabo. What do you think? I am more of a casual, hobo , slouchy bag type, but am lusting after the Peek-a-boo. Not sure I like the ombre/red color. 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-21296-fendi-red-ombre-leather-peekaboo-large-satchel-bag.aspx


----------



## Leda

lynne_ross said:


> I think there are two sizes - I only saw the larger size one which is big enough for a weekend bag.


fendi peekaboo existed in 3 sizes, the large, the regular and the small 
you could order any size of these.
now, I know that they don´t make the small one, and for orders also, only the regular size
I knew that when  I went to milan to pick mine, after having order the large pekaboo,  and after waiting for it 3 months, i received mine, and so I was told that Fendi, did not make small peekaboos anymore, only regulars and larges ones.
they are beautiful, probably one of the ten most beautiful bags ever created


----------



## Leda

does anyone knows , please, if i can go in any Fendi store in Italy(that goes to italians in the forum, for best informations) and find a Silvana bag, spring and summer collection 2012, in exotic leather, as ostrich and crocodile, for exmple., or I´ll have to order the one in thant kind?Thanks.


----------



## kittykelly

Hi does anyone know what year fendi started making the peekaboos with a shorter shoulder strap versus the longer one? I've seen some on eBay with long messenger like across the shoulder straps but the newer ones are shorter and not adjustable - anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Leda

noonoo07 said:


> My Only Fendi Serellia pieces


it´s "selleria" , not "serellia"


----------



## Leda

kittykelly said:


> Hi does anyone know what year fendi started making the peekaboos with a shorter shoulder strap versus the longer one? I've seen some on eBay with long messenger like across the shoulder straps but the newer ones are shorter and not adjustable - anyone have any ideas?


I´ve beaught mine , one year ago, I ordered it in Milan, on june 2010, and I´ve received it 5 months later.It has a short shoulder strap not adjustable, that´s the way I use it, and it came with my bag. I did not care for a long strap and i didn´t even bother asking for one.


----------



## noonoo07




----------



## kittykelly

My second peekaboo! 1st one black goat zucca lining second one cuoio (cognac) zucca lining
Love them both!!!


----------



## Leda

kittykelly said:


> View attachment 1653177
> 
> 
> My second peekaboo! 1st one black goat zucca lining second one cuoio (cognac) zucca lining
> Love them both!!!


kitty your Peekaboos are beautifuls.
I have mine, it´s green, one Peekaboo selleria.
I love it so much.


----------



## kellynt

I beenwanting it for so long, but the price is way too high


----------



## kittykelly

might purchasing one second hand from one of purseforum approved reseller list be an option - then theres ebay.  I have found that sometimes you can get an almost brand new sometimes still in plastic and origional box for half price if you are a little patient


----------



## Issimo101

I just bought milk cream regular peekaboo. I love it.


----------



## Issimo101

It is a regular size and in Zucca prints. I really worry about the color as it too bright and easy to get dirty. I paid for £1800 for my peekaboo.


----------



## Issimo101

I love Fendi, but I just worry the quality of the product even is made in Italy...........


----------



## cxflygirl

My collection the white peekaboo with pink water snake skin interior.  Coming soon is the new blue selleria peekaboo.


----------



## Issimo101

Hi, 
Happy Easter, I need your all advice about the colours of peekaboo...very confusing which one to choose....milk cream or black? For the goat skin peekaboo in regular size.

Thanks.


----------



## tamadi

My small peekaboo in beige, suede lining. handle wrapped with YSL scarf. Its my first Fendi item ever. I used to find Fendi a little bit too mature (and old) for me, until they started making the peekaboos...Its an amazing everyday bag that I think everyone should get  tho I also like the fact that its not the kind of bag everyone around is carrying


----------



## nielnielniel

its a beaaaautiful bag but I really cannot carry the weight, I salute you ladies for being able to do so.


----------



## albee

kittykelly said:


> Hi does anyone know what year fendi started making the peekaboos with a shorter shoulder strap versus the longer one? I've seen some on eBay with long messenger like across the shoulder straps but the newer ones are shorter and not adjustable - anyone have any ideas?



Hello. I bought mine in 2009 and it came with the adjustable shoulder strap. it is very long though, i dont use it as it looks odd with having the large peekaboo.  x


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tamadi said:


> My small peekaboo in beige, suede lining. handle wrapped with YSL scarf. Its my first Fendi item ever. I used to find Fendi a little bit too mature (and old) for me, until they started making the peekaboos...Its an amazing everyday bag that I think everyone should get  tho I also like the fact that its not the kind of bag everyone around is carrying


 
I love this! I don't own any Fendi and would love to have a bag like this.


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

Just out of curiosity, can anyone tell me what the serial number


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

GiantMuffinMan said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, can anyone tell me what the serial number



Oops, wrong button =p 

Can anyone tell me how to read the serial numbers or what they stand for? 

8BN210-FY9-119-2372

I know the first set tells you the size of the peekaboo, yes?

Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## alwaysadira

What colors do the Peekaboos come in, besides the white and black? Any recs?


----------



## itwinkles

So confused! Are people still buying peekaboo's? I bought mine in 2010 and wore it 5 times only....( I ended up purchasing a LV and Prada that I wear much more often) 

Now I see that it retails for $3720 at Nordstrom! I'm starting to reconsider selling it....... 

Maybe should I start wearing it! LOL


----------



## cxflygirl

I love the peekaboo and there are so many choices now in fabric, leather etc.. I also find its not over used by many people which is good. I find LV is too common these days especially in HK. I was in the Fendi shop in HK they have a big peekaboo selection.


----------



## whateve

alwaysadira said:


> What colors do the Peekaboos come in, besides the white and black? Any recs?


I saw it in checked with striped lining in Las Vegas. The SA said you could get any combination.


----------



## FrankieP

Are there not four sizes of Peekaboo? From the bags for sale on the Saks website, I've gathered these measurements:


Large = 15" x 13" x 7"
Medium = 15.5" x 11.5" x 6"
Regular = 13" x 10" x 4"
Mini = 9" x 7" x 3"

:girlwhack:


----------



## ANATIA

My Peek-a-boo collection. 






- grey flannel with brown leather and grey flannel lining
- Selleria white python with white python and beige &#1089;anvas lining
- beige with FFF canvas lining
- Selleria straw knitted with red python and black suede lining
- brown suede with green leather and FFF canvas lining


----------



## CireAngel

I need some help from a veteran on this issue, my friend have a blue peekaboo with blue lining and she say it authentic. 

Do anyone know if peekaboo come in blue with blue lining (I think it's Egyptian blue)


----------



## cabochon

ANATIA said:


> My Peek-a-boo collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - grey flannel with brown leather and grey flannel lining
> - Selleria white python with white python and beige &#1089;anvas lining
> - beige with FFF canvas lining
> - Selleria straw knitted with red python and black suede lining
> - brown suede with green leather and FFF canvas lining


 
What a beautiful and varied collection...love, love the contrast linings!!


----------



## ANATIA

cabochon said:


> What a beautiful and varied collection...love, love the contrast linings!!



Thanks) I'm waiting for one else... =) And will make a photo. =)


----------



## ANATIA

CireAngel said:


> I need some help from a veteran on this issue, my friend have a blue peekaboo with blue lining and she say it authentic.
> 
> Do anyone know if peekaboo come in blue with blue lining (I think it's Egyptian blue)



You can show me photos and I'll tell you: authentic or not.


----------



## GrRoxy

Ok, so today I was for the first time (god knows why) inside Fendi shop, Ive never been interested in Fendi before.
The lady showed me the peekaboo, hand made, special order... Oh god... I spent there half hour only talking..

So the special order takes 5-6 months and it cost +20% the customisation of lining, exterior etc etc

Im wondering if its worth to spend that much on Fendi calf leather bag? Or maybe it would be more smart value-wise to get python/ostrich from Dior/Celine or LV? 

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## averagejoe

GrRoxy said:


> Ok, so today I was for the first time (god knows why) inside Fendi shop, Ive never been interested in Fendi before.
> The lady showed me the peekaboo, hand made, special order... Oh god... I spent there half hour only talking..
> 
> So the special order takes 5-6 months and it cost +20% the customisation of lining, exterior etc etc
> 
> Im wondering if its worth to spend that much on Fendi calf leather bag? Or maybe it would be more smart value-wise to get python/ostrich from Dior/Celine or LV?
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!


 
I'm a huge fan of the Peekaboo bag (it's my favourite Fendi bag), but in terms of customization, I think that the money would be better spent on an exotic skin bag like a python Lady Dior. The Peekaboo may not be produced in a few years, but the Lady Dior will be. 

Besides, customization doesn't always result in a great looking bag. You may even regret some of the customizations that you choose (i.e. if you chose the top handle and/or the side panels in a different colour, then your bag may end up looking tacky. If you choose the outside of the bag to have only one colour, then it doesn't look customized at all).


----------



## GrRoxy

averagejoe said:
			
		

> I'm a huge fan of the Peekaboo bag (it's my favourite Fendi bag), but in terms of customization, I think that the money would be better spent on an exotic skin bag like a python Lady Dior. The Peekaboo may not be produced in a few years, but the Lady Dior will be.
> 
> Besides, customization doesn't always result in a great looking bag. You may even regret some of the customizations that you choose (i.e. if you chose the top handle and/or the side panels in a different colour, then your bag may end up looking tacky. If you choose the outside of the bag to have only one colour, then it doesn't look customized at all).



Hmm you said it exactly the way my DBF did haha. May I ask what the production changes? 
I would rly love something unique( the word "custom" - attracts me  ) but the price for customized even in calf leather and suede is... Scary  So I didnt even ask about python lining...


----------



## bobobob

FENDI MADE TO ORDER


----------



## GrRoxy

bobobob said:
			
		

> FENDI MADE TO ORDER
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDnGWItKW24">YouTube Link</a>



Oh god. Beautiful


----------



## alisonanna

amazing!  So do you think all bags are made this way, with all of that care and attention, or just the custom bags?


----------



## GrRoxy

alisonanna said:
			
		

> amazing!  So do you think all bags are made this way, with all of that care and attention, or just the custom bags?



Custom I guess, custom ones you have to wait some months and have very different stitches.


----------



## twboi

i recently got a peekaboo at a consignment store but had no shoulder strap or dust bag.. makes me a little sad but still SUPER happy cuz i got it for an amazing price! 

but where can i purchase the dust bag?


----------



## cxflygirl

I love the fendi peekaboo and this is my third!! just got to today after a 7 month wait. Heard from my SA that the customized bags have gone up in price by about 20%.


----------



## FrankieP

Hi there, does anyone know if the medium peekaboo fit the ipad2? By the measurements it should, but I have the regular size in black which is too small to clasp shut, and the medium is only an inch taller. Could somebody who owns both the medium and an ipad let me know? Thanks!


----------



## cxflygirl

ANATIA said:


> My Peek-a-boo collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - grey flannel with brown leather and grey flannel lining
> - Selleria white python with white python and beige &#1089;anvas lining
> - beige with FFF canvas lining
> - Selleria straw knitted with red python and black suede lining
> - brown suede with green leather and FFF canvas lining


gorgeous collection!


----------



## duckyducky

how much is peekaboo rught now in europe? thanks


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

bobobob said:


> FENDI MADE TO ORDER




Just watched for the first time....I am speechless!!  Amazing!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Wow.


----------



## Zeebil

Here is my Favourite Peek-a-boo,

It's very practical and can be your everyday bag.


----------



## nielnielniel

Zeebil said:


> Here is my Favourite Peek-a-boo,
> 
> It's very practical and can be your everyday bag.




Looks great on you and what a color. I have to get rid of mine because it was just too heavy. It's giving me bruises and I can't use it for shopping.


----------



## Zeebil

nielnielniel said:


> Looks great on you and what a color. I have to get rid of mine because it was just too heavy. It's giving me bruises and I can't use it for shopping.


 

Thanks for your comment, may I ask what kind of leather that you're having? I personally love Peek-a-boo and use it's strap most of the time when I shop!


----------



## nielnielniel

Zeebil said:


> Thanks for your comment, may I ask what kind of leather that you're having? I personally love Peek-a-boo and use it's strap most of the time when I shop!



It was alabama kid leather. My strap is longer than yours...its the original/first version...the new versions all have short strap


----------



## Zeebil

nielnielniel said:


> It was alabama kid leather. My strap is longer than yours...its the original/first version...the new versions all have short strap


 

Ah I see, you've the first version, I don't like the long strap either, it's not that convenient to use.

I have one black lamb with Zucca lining in the first version, and I stopped using it once I got this red one with shorter strap. Love it!


----------



## Zeebil

nielnielniel said:


> Looks great on you and what a color. I have to get rid of mine because it was just too heavy. It's giving me bruises and I can't use it for shopping.


 

Thanks , so anything new from Fendi that caught your eyes recently, how about 2Jours, interested?


----------



## nielnielniel

Zeebil said:


> Thanks , so anything new from Fendi that caught your eyes recently, how about 2Jours, interested?



yes, 2Jour is looking good but not too crazy abt the price. Actually I am looking back at some older bags like Twins...


----------



## Zeebil

nielnielniel said:


> yes, 2Jour is looking good but not too crazy abt the price. Actually I am looking back at some older bags like Twins...


 

I agree, I want one Twin as well!


----------



## bobobob

From SS 2013 show


----------



## BDgirl

FrankieP said:


> Hi there, does anyone know if the medium peekaboo fit the ipad2? By the measurements it should, but I have the regular size in black which is too small to clasp shut, and the medium is only an inch taller. Could somebody who owns both the medium and an ipad let me know? Thanks!



I have a medium peekaboo (the newer one with shorter strap) and it fits ipad1, ipad2 and samsung galaxy note all just fine!   Of course I wouldn't recommend carrying all 3 at the same time  ...well perhaps 2 are ok but not 3... (I tried this before ) coz it will just be too heavy and you dont really want the luxurious (mine is lamb) leather to sag too much


----------



## BDgirl

ANATIA said:


> My Peek-a-boo collection.
> 
> - grey flannel with brown leather and grey flannel lining
> - Selleria white python with white python and beige &#1089;anvas lining
> - beige with FFF canvas lining
> - Selleria straw knitted with red python and black suede lining
> - brown suede with green leather and FFF canvas lining




Wow! What an amazing collection of peekaboos  I love all of them. So jealous of you


----------



## vink

bobobob said:
			
		

> From SS 2013 show



The blue one is hot. Now, I wonder if they'll produce it.


----------



## alisonanna

off topic, but are the bangles in the photo above leather or enamel?  love them!


----------



## GrRoxy

alisonanna said:


> off topic, but are the bangles in the photo above leather or enamel?  love them!



Both  These two colour with triangles look like leather and the one in middle- enamel judging by reflection.


----------



## ArabConfashions

bobobob said:


> From SS 2013 show




Loving the black and gold


----------



## ilovecat

Fendi peekaboo medium
Anybody know price of two types ?
Thank you.

http://www.fendi.com/it/donna/autunno-inverno-2012-13/borse/icons/8bn210-fzn-qa1

http://www.fendi.com/it/donna/autunno-inverno-2012-13/borse/icons/8bn210-bla-xqk


----------



## Issimo101

ilovecat said:


> Fendi peekaboo medium
> Anybody know price of two types ?
> Thank you.
> 
> http://www.fendi.com/it/donna/autunno-inverno-2012-13/borse/icons/8bn210-fzn-qa1
> 
> http://www.fendi.com/it/donna/autunno-inverno-2012-13/borse/icons/8bn210-bla-xqk


The black one is £1870 and the green one is goat leather also £1870


----------



## RKSP

Below is my beautiful Fendi on it's way to breakfast with me.


----------



## dyyong

very dump question, anyone think Peekaboo will work on a SAHM dress casually?


----------



## BDgirl

Me and mine..
I haven't peeled the plastic coverings on the frame yet


----------



## dyyong

hi ladies, I need help!! need information about this Peekaboo,  TIA!!!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

BDgirl said:


> Me and mine..
> I haven't peeled the plastic coverings on the frame yet



Beautiful!


----------



## lulalula

here's my two peekaboos. the small is milk+tan stripe outside with pink stingray inside, the large one is denim outside w/ cognac leather inside. 
I got both when it first came out. Now the price has gone completely crazy, even I see some variations that I really like I wouldn't generally consider buying them...


----------



## dyyong

wrong thread


----------



## galex101404

I went into SAKS this weekend to look at all the handbags and the peekaboo caught my eye again.

I've loved this bag since it first was released, but always went for a different brand or bag.

I just found out that you are able to customize them, but the SA was saying the smaller sized peekaboo would be around $4,200, is that acurate? 

I'm not going to do anything fancy, just either bright red, the purple color or a camel color with the striped lining. I wish I was able to afford python!

Has anyone ever done one of the customized bags? How was the whole process?

Do you feel the bag is worth the price? TIA


----------



## galex101404

galex101404 said:


> I went into SAKS this weekend to look at all the handbags and the peekaboo caught my eye again.
> 
> I've loved this bag since it first was released, but always went for a different brand or bag.
> 
> I just found out that you are able to customize them, but the SA was saying the smaller sized peekaboo would be around $4,200, is that acurate?
> 
> I'm not going to do anything fancy, just either bright red, the purple color or a camel color with the striped lining. I wish I was able to afford python!
> 
> Has anyone ever done one of the customized bags? How was the whole process?
> 
> Do you feel the bag is worth the price? TIA



No one can help?? I know there are PFers out there that have ordered a custom peekaboo!


----------



## weekender2

lulalula said:


> here's my two peekaboos. the small is milk+tan stripe outside with pink stingray inside, the large one is denim outside w/ cognac leather inside.
> I got both when it first came out. Now the price has gone completely crazy, even I see some variations that I really like I wouldn't generally consider buying them...



LOVE your denim peekaboo!
Looks fab on you.


----------



## Younna

My small peekaboo sitting in my car


----------



## amyg2012

i have a question.

can you open and close the turnlock without hassles?

once i had a big problem with a Chane purse turnlock...


----------



## venusforu

Younna said:


> My small peekaboo sitting in my car



Very pretty mini peek a boo bag! Very few people carry this model. Nice to see yours!


----------



## Younna

Thank you I really like its retro look 

I have no problem with the turn lock.


----------



## amyg2012

Younna said:


> Thank you I really like its retro look
> 
> I have no problem with the turn lock.


Thank you


----------



## cottoncat

HI ladies, does anybody know if the small peekaboo ever comes in short strap like the large one?
TIA!


----------



## Zeebil

cottoncat said:


> HI ladies, does anybody know if the small peekaboo ever comes in short strap like the large one?
> TIA!


As far as I know, they come with only the small long straps..


----------



## cottoncat

Thanks Zeebil, I had tought so.. I was interested in a secondhand small peekaboo (the size has been discontinued), its size is similar to the one that Sarah Jessica P was seen carrying, but it came with a short strap.. which strike me as a bit odd. Even though everything else looked legitimate. 
I tried to ask a Fendi salesperson in the boutique but they too tell me that small peekaboo is only available in long strap.. hmmm...


----------



## Laneige

http://blog.dramafever.com/2013/06/actress-kim-ha-neul-looks-stylish-in-airport-fashion/

have problems posting the pics. anyone knows if this is a peekaboo model or its an inspired bag? thanks


----------



## Zeebil

Laneige said:


> http://blog.dramafever.com/2013/06/actress-kim-ha-neul-looks-stylish-in-airport-fashion/
> 
> have problems posting the pics. anyone knows if this is a peekaboo model or its an inspired bag? thanks


It's a new Selleria Peekaboo, I believed you can find in flagship store now coz I saw blue color one already available in Bangkok but the price is a bit higher than normal Peekaboos.


----------



## Sculli

Does somebody know the name of this peekaboo? It's from resort 2014 collection. I need this one soooo bad .


----------



## ChelleGelle

Sculli said:


> Does somebody know the name of this peekaboo? It's from resort 2014 collection. I need this one soooo bad .
> 
> View attachment 2236059



ME TOO


----------



## jessivana

all things peekaboo gorgeous subscribers!

ladies, i am parting with my lovely large fendi peekaboo to switch for 2jours



listing price: $1795

link: http://shop-hers.com/products/10477-...-fendi-satchel


anyone interested, feel free to ask


----------



## gingerdip

I m buying this off eBay. But it does not hv a longer strap. Can I get them easily from fendi boutique,  I'm based in Singapore


----------



## gingerdip

Add more pics. It's a reputed seller. I'm hoping it's authentic


----------



## GrRoxy

Sculli said:


> Does somebody know the name of this peekaboo? It's from resort 2014 collection. I need this one soooo bad .
> 
> View attachment 2236059



So cool!


----------



## Zeebil

gingerdip said:


> Add more pics. It's a reputed seller. I'm hoping it's authentic


It looks a bit odd for me, could you please post more pics?


----------



## Hamanana

My large limited edition handpainted rainbow python Peekaboo. Got it in December 2012 in Fendi Kuala Lumpur for MYR23,420 (roughly around USD7400)


----------



## galex101404

Does anyone know the upcoming colors for the small size peekaboo?

Are they going to continue the selleria ones in store? I wish the colors were brighter or else I'd buy one of the colors available now.


----------



## galex101404

can anyone else confirm that Fendi is NOT currently taking orders for the made to order peekaboo bags at this time?

I just went to place an order with my Saks SA for one and this is what she told me.. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## gingerdip

I have a peekaboo, in selleria leather white, but unfortunately I lost the long strap, can anyone advise how I can reorder or get a custom made one online?


----------



## gingerdip

Zeebil said:


> It looks a bit odd for me, could you please post more pics?



Posting more pics, pls help me authenticate

lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ToI0kZVEwnM/Uf0oZg5QobI/AAAAAAAABEc/PMmjSRMgmBw/w478-h640-no/image.jpeg
lh6.googleusercontent.com/-A6Lo26pOMS4/Uf0oabYzSMI/AAAAAAAABEk/6xZ83HBfiAY/w478-h640-no/image_1.jpeg
lh6.googleusercontent.com/-zhJ6MmYAPjg/Uf0oa1CZaZI/AAAAAAAABFE/4-g4jgdPBmY/w478-h640-no/image_2.jpeglh5.googleusercontent.com/-zRBg-Uz4eZs/Uf0oa2TQlHI/AAAAAAAABE0/FuxvO--V2Pc/w478-h640-no/image_3.jpeglh6.googleusercontent.com/-Bb_rIJjQ4-4/Uf0obB48-xI/AAAAAAAABE8/gcL9zBLEnSY/w478-h640-no/image_4.jpeglh5.googleusercontent.com/-RR2W1sjz2EA/Uf0ocOhZR2I/AAAAAAAABFU/ldq9yECbiGk/w640-h478-no/image_6.jpeg


----------



## Zeebil

gingerdip said:


> Posting more pics, pls help me authenticate
> 
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ToI0kZVEwnM/Uf0oZg5QobI/AAAAAAAABEc/PMmjSRMgmBw/w478-h640-no/image.jpeg
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-A6Lo26pOMS4/Uf0oabYzSMI/AAAAAAAABEk/6xZ83HBfiAY/w478-h640-no/image_1.jpeg
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-zhJ6MmYAPjg/Uf0oa1CZaZI/AAAAAAAABFE/4-g4jgdPBmY/w478-h640-no/image_2.jpeglh5.googleusercontent.com/-zRBg-Uz4eZs/Uf0oa2TQlHI/AAAAAAAABE0/FuxvO--V2Pc/w478-h640-no/image_3.jpeglh6.googleusercontent.com/-Bb_rIJjQ4-4/Uf0obB48-xI/AAAAAAAABE8/gcL9zBLEnSY/w478-h640-no/image_4.jpeglh5.googleusercontent.com/-RR2W1sjz2EA/Uf0ocOhZR2I/AAAAAAAABFU/ldq9yECbiGk/w640-h478-no/image_6.jpeg


From the pics you posted, did I see the plastic underneath the turing lock? the fake one always do that and you could not get it out, the material, stitching seem to be fake, wait and see other people opinion on it, but for me, it's not good.


----------



## Zeebil

My latest pic with Selleria Peekaboo


----------



## galex101404

Zeebil said:


> My latest pic with Selleria Peekaboo


 
You look great with your peekaboo! 

I absolutely LOVE the color!


----------



## Givemegivenchy

OMG Zeebil I absolutely love your style 
I've never seen a guy pull off such a (huuge!) Fendi collection so well!


----------



## bagbugsara

Sculli said:


> Does somebody know the name of this peekaboo? It's from resort 2014 collection. I need this one soooo bad .
> 
> View attachment 2236059



Wow, love this!  Did you ever track it down?


----------



## allieallie

dear Fendi lovers, do you girls/guys know what colors are available for Fendi mini peekaboo bag? Do you think the Blue Iris color is beautiful? TIA


----------



## Sculli

bagbugsara said:


> Wow, love this!  Did you ever track it down?



No i'm still clueless. .


----------



## ChelleGelle

Hi gals 

I have my eye on this peekaboo for awhile now, so in love with it. I've asked the lady at Fendi Hong Kong many times for a better photos instead of the one on internet and finally she sent one so I thought I would share with you gals. 

The price tag for this bag is $48,600 HKD large peekaboo with python on one side and black suede the other, it will arrive around December.  

It will a great Christmas present


----------



## pinkybillionare

does everyone know how much the small peekaboo is now in europe? just the normal one not the special edition.
Thanks


----------



## intrigue

I just pulled my peekaboo out and have been loving it all over again! I've had it for several years, I think from 2008 or 2009


I fell in love with the beading detail; it's heavier than my other peekaboo but I love it!


----------



## elttle2

I love my PEEKABOO, but I noticed that over time the leather is getting 'softer' and it's very hard to keep it stand up. 

Anyone has any tip? 
I remember seeing something for the bottom.... http://www.baseshaperstore.com/

 I am curious if there is anything similar for the side. 

thanks!


----------



## kittykelly

Get one of those purse inserts that they sell for birkins - both my peekaboos are floppy and my 2 jours too - the plastic insert or the fabric one are both good and structured and you can walk around with it - it just won't do the peekaboo flip over thing with the flap but it will stand up


----------



## jenjenq168

Hey Ladies, 

I am in love with the peekaboo bag!! and I am going to Europe next month, do you know if The Mall outlet will carry peekaboo or 2jours bag??

Love,
Jenjenq


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Sorry if this is mentioned anywhere else but I couldn't find it. Can anybody tell me the current price of a Lambskin Medium Peekaboo in the UK?


----------



## dame de grace

Sculli said:


> Does somebody know the name of this peekaboo? It's from resort 2014 collection. I need this one soooo bad .
> 
> View attachment 2236059


 
Its sort of November now but i was doing my googling for this lovely bag when i found this post and I see its still unanswered! If any of you girls were still wondering, I think its called the Monster Eyes 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-Monster-Eyes-Peekaboo-Bag-Black-Yellow/prod163900091/p.prod


----------



## SpeedyLady37

Hi all! I spotted a stylist lady in town today carrying the Peekaboo - I fell in love instantly! Some quickies...

1) Pros and cons?
2) Can it stand up by itself? 
3) Wear and tear?
4) Good for carrying letter size documents? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SpeedyLady37

hair-mess said:


> And I agree with *chemosphere*, regarding the action pics here, so I'll also add a few. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> So far I have two peek a boos - one all black and one in purple canvas/blueish leather inside. Love them both!
> 
> Starting with the *all black model*:



I loveeeee this!


----------



## bobobob

Limited edition Peekaboo in blue python in honor of the opening of Fendi store in Abu Dhabi, Sowwah Square. buro247


----------



## bagbugsara

intrigue said:


> I just pulled my peekaboo out and have been loving it all over again! I've had it for several years, I think from 2008 or 2009
> View attachment 2318739
> 
> I fell in love with the beading detail; it's heavier than my other peekaboo but I love it!
> View attachment 2318742



Wow, this is really beautiful.  Glad you're rediscovering her! Love the beading!


----------



## Infashionland

My brand new and first peekaboo. This is such a great bag just moved into her and she is comfy. Love the strap options but she falls over when I set her down.. That's been my only issue other than that I love her.


----------



## coleigh

^^^Congrats!  The bag is beautiful.  Enjoy!


----------



## _Cina

I love your Peekaboos! Some friend told me that some of them are on sale at Bergdorf Goodman, does anybody know whether this is true?


----------



## jenjenq168

_Cina said:


> I love your Peekaboos! Some friend told me that some of them are on sale at Bergdorf Goodman, does anybody know whether this is true?


hi there, I was at Bergdorf Goodman last Friday, there was no Peekaboo on sale, nor at Bloomingdales Fendi..


----------



## _Cina

Thanks Jenjenq! Too bad  I want one so bad, but you hardly ever find them on sale... I was hoping for the US, because in Germany I never spotted one on sale.


----------



## jenjenq168

_Cina said:


> Thanks Jenjenq! Too bad  I want one so bad, but you hardly ever find them on sale... I was hoping for the US, because in Germany I never spotted one on sale.


 
I think Peekaboo is Fendi's bread and butter, they rarely put it on sale, I think the best place to get them for cheaper is Italy!  Since you are in Germany, planning a trip to Milano is easy for you! or check out farfetch.com


----------



## _Cina

Yes, you´re right. I should definitely go for the Italy trip!


----------



## jenjenq168

_Cina said:


> Yes, you´re right. I should definitely go for the Italy trip!


 
If you do end up going, please share your experience and the price ! Love peekaboo!!


----------



## _Cina

Will do! The peekaboo is really a great one!


----------



## galex101404

I'm so in love with my peekaboo &#128156;


----------



## _Cina

Absolutely gorgeous! And I love the scarf as well!


----------



## Nikonina

Does anyone know what the different sizes of Peekaboo are being offer by Fendi currently? Can someone share the size measurements?


----------



## twistedflavour

Peekaboo I see you! Please help, I'm off to Paris in 2 weeks and would like to know the price of the mini peekaboo. Thanks.


----------



## codyntara

Has anyone seen the new Fendi peekaboo needlepoint bag for spring.  It is really beautiful, but NM and BG seem to be only ones that bought the bag.  It was on their website and I preordered, but they might not be able to fulfill.  Have to find this bag.


----------



## jcoop

galex101404 said:


> I'm so in love with my peekaboo &#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436065



beautiful!


----------



## chanel_gal

Hello 
I just bought a large peekaboo in a dark brown Selleria Romano Leather. It's missing the short shoulder strap and i am hoping to get a replacement. Does anyone know how i can go about getting a new short should strap in the same leather? I live in Sydney, Australia and we dont have a big FENDI store. Please help.


----------



## 10010

Fendi produced a Men's Peekaboo for Fall 2014. There were about 4 styles on the runway - all looked great. 

I'm considering it but don't know if it is over the top.  What do you all think?


----------



## MyLVAddict

I'm a guy and ive already preordered mine - but they don't know the price yet. The women's large in selleria is $5050 so I don't know if I want to pay over 6k for a bag.

But I like how they've "manized" it with the briefcase handle and the hook latch - and of course it's larger.


----------



## 10010

MyLVAddict said:


> I'm a guy and ive already preordered mine - but they don't know the price yet. The women's large in selleria is $5050 so I don't know if I want to pay over 6k for a bag.
> 
> But I like how they've "manized" it with the briefcase handle and the hook latch - and of course it's larger.


Thanks for the info. Which style did you preorder? I was thinking I would make my decision once they hit stores.  Also, sometimes Fendi will go on sale. That is, unless quantities are limited.


----------



## ferrip

SecondTwinBorn said:


> Just watched for the first time....I am speechless!!  Amazing!!



Wait. I love that the client comes to pick up her Fendi bag and is carrying a Birkin!!! hahahah! =D


----------



## MyLVAddict

10010 said:


> Thanks for the info. Which style did you preorder? I was thinking I would make my decision once they hit stores.  Also, sometimes Fendi will go on sale. That is, unless quantities are limited.





I found out that the men's peekaboo is $5700 and this causes me to think it was not purchased in the size that was shown on the men's runway - it's only $650 USD more then the large women's version.


Fendi has done this before - in Spring 2008 they had beautiful large men's totes on their runway - but Fendi purchased them in a smaller size.  Only Saks purchased the men's tote in the large runway size and that's where I ended up buying it.


So I'm not preordering my men's peekaboo - I'll see what ends up in the boutiques first.


----------



## inkstand

Tan Peekaboo and Mini Blush Peekaboo (Baguette book is just a bonus!):


----------



## coleigh

^^^Great display.


----------



## coleigh

I don't think I have ever posted pics of my bag.  Here goes....


----------



## coleigh

Inside my bag


----------



## akillian24

Hello! I'm new to Fendi and was wondering: Did Fendi change the peekaboo leather?  The leather on my bag feels incredibly stiff compared to ones I'm seeing here. Currently there's not "peek" in my Peekaboo.


----------



## IcyHAN

coleigh said:


> Inside my bag


hi,,,may i know the size of your bag?Thanks


----------



## coleigh

^^^^It  is the small size.


----------



## Younna

akillian24 said:


> Hello! I'm new to Fendi and was wondering: Did Fendi change the peekaboo leather?  The leather on my bag feels incredibly stiff compared to ones I'm seeing here. Currently there's not "peek" in my Peekaboo.




That is possible, mine is also rather stiff. They use different kinds of leather.


----------



## freckle

Is there any advice on making it peek more? I also have a rather stiff one and I'd like to see the inside more! Don't want to just yank on it though...


----------



## soblue

Love this bag too!


----------



## saintgermain

I love the small size of the lighter colored one


----------



## lizz66

Do peekaboos ever go on sale?


----------



## Piqiu

To everyone lucky enough to have a Peekaboo, do you usually wear yours- with it 'peeking' or with it closed?


----------



## Piqiu

dame de grace said:


> Its sort of November now but i was doing my googling for this lovely bag when i found this post and I see its still unanswered! If any of you girls were still wondering, I think its called the Monster Eyes
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-Monster-Eyes-Peekaboo-Bag-Black-Yellow/prod163900091/p.prod



Does that one come in all sizes or large only? I saw it as a large bag on the official Fendi site (I think we're talking about the same bag- black with eyes- since I can't see your link)


----------



## doves75

Piqiu said:


> Does that one come in all sizes or large only? I saw it as a large bag on the official Fendi site (I think we're talking about the same bag- black with eyes- since I can't see your link)




Looks like a peekaboy to me which is a Large size bag. But I'm not a Fendi expert )


----------



## coleigh

Piqiu said:


> To everyone lucky enough to have a Peekaboo, do you usually wear yours- with it 'peeking' or with it closed?


I wear my bag closed on the side with my wallet and open on the other.


----------



## taibkk

Does Men's Peekaboo bag come with shoulder strap to wear like a messenger bag?


----------



## MyLVAddict

No it does not - and it is 5.5k American dollars for the regular version (non-monster). 17x12x8 inches if I remember correctly.


----------



## BagMonsta

taibkk said:


> Does Men's Peekaboo bag come with shoulder strap to wear like a messenger bag?
> 
> View attachment 2646970





MyLVAddict said:


> No it does not - and it is 5.5k American dollars for the regular version (non-monster). 17x12x8 inches if I remember correctly.



Monster peek-a-boy and regular mens peek-a-boo *do* have adjustable shoulder straps. Not sure if you can wear it as a messenger. I guess it depends on your height.


----------



## 10010

Did you all see the Fendi Men's SS 2015 bags, esp. peekaboo?  Great stufff! I want the black one with the orange character.

I believe we will see even more fantastic men's bags from Fendi as LVMH is eyeing the menswear to help with growth as Louis Vuitton stalls. 

Makes sense as Fendi still has some 'mystery' along with a reputation for quality. I think they need to tighten up the distribution a bit (ie no Overstock or Bluelfy) and continue to improve on quality and limit store openings. Not every brand needs to be a big mega brand.


----------



## 10010

Men's Peekaboo available at Saks:  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...8587&catargetid=500002830003805849&cadevice=c


----------



## 10010

BagMonsta said:


> Monster peek-a-boy and regular mens peek-a-boo *do* have adjustable shoulder straps. Not sure if you can wear it as a messenger. I guess it depends on your height.


 

From the pic at Saks, it looks as though you can wear it as a messenger.


----------



## chessmont

Any thoughts? - I see some Peekaboos on reputable resellers' sites at a very reduced price - under 2000$.  Any ideas why the resale is so low?  The bag is so darn expensive (to me) new,  I'm just surprised I am seeing pre-owned in decent looking condition for such low prices.  Am I missing something here, or are they just not that popular? I think it was Yoogis and maybe Fashionphile, too


----------



## 10010

chessmont said:


> Any thoughts? - I see some Peekaboos on reputable resellers' sites at a very reduced price - under 2000$.  Any ideas why the resale is so low?  The bag is so darn expensive (to me) new,  I'm just surprised I am seeing pre-owned in decent looking condition for such low prices.  Am I missing something here, or are they just not that popular? I think it was Yoogis and maybe Fashionphile, too


The bag really skyrocketed in price over past year or so before it was repositioned. It coud they bought it at the lower price to begin with.  Plus, the market is only going to pay so much.  Anything more thn thy md people might just go ahead md buy a new one.  My guess.


----------



## coleigh

I paid a fraction of the price of a new bag that retailed for 4200.  I quickly bought the bag in the color I wanted.


----------



## chessmont

coleigh said:


> I paid a fraction of the price of a new bag that retailed for 4200.  I quickly bought the bag in the color I wanted.



Congratulations!  Enjoy!


----------



## jlebeann

I'm debating whether or not I want to pick up this pre-owned Peekaboo. It'll be my first one and I really have no idea how heavy it is or whether or not it will be too big for me. I'm 5'3.

I have a Givenchy Antigona (medium) and it's pretty darn heavy... anyone know if it's similar in weight?

And be honest, what do you think of the colour or texture I guess. It's watersnake... I usually go for leather and I need a lighter coloured bag (was thinking the 2Jours in dove or a taupe colour but if I get this, I can get the 2Jours in navy!).
I need something versatile and easy to wear... Is this it? Is this too shiny and weird?! 

TIA!


----------



## jlebeann

Hmm... Another question: would you do the watersnake large in "ok" condition like the one posted above, or a brown/cognac-ish selleria Peekaboo in better condition? One is significantly cheaper than the other...


----------



## Leda

dirrty_stripped said:


> I will go to Europe next week and plan to get Fendi Peek a boo, I just want to know that peek a boo will go on sale or not? Also need the price for peek a boo black leather in medium size in GBP and Euro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance


Its over three thousand euros, right now, I've learn it last week.


----------



## Leda

gotbighair said:


> :bump:
> 
> There are three sizes...small, medium, and large.  The large size is the travel size.  Loving these bags!  I'm with you *funkyshades*...the birkin is nice but sometimes we need a little more pizazz like this peekaboo bag!  Plus it's more affordable than H bags...don't get me wrong I love H but I can only afford a couple and need to look at other options.
> 
> Does anyone know the new color combinations that will be released by Fendi?  I've seen the previous and current combos on the internet and am looking for something with a little more pop.  I will call Fendi this AM....


If you consider a three thousand bag a cheep one and more then that , afordable


----------



## tulip1103

galex101404 said:


> I'm so in love with my peekaboo &#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436065


Love your bag, so nice with selleria leather!!! Is this Mou color? your bag is small or medium size? I'm looking to buy one with regular size. Any suggestions of best time to buy since Saks Boston do not join store sale, I'm looking for some extra store points. Thanks!


----------



## Leda

My large  beloved Peekaboo 
Selleria, I like it more  then any other Birkins, for sure!!.,
Made to order in Milan.
Oh, I love this bag so much, the smooth touch of the special romano leather , the green colour, its smell of new leather  that still can be felt


----------



## Leda

Its always with me, everytime my Peekaboo.


----------



## Leda

Last week I pre ordered another Fendi bag
Another colour, another model, another time..happy again for just waiting it...


----------



## Leda

chessmont said:


> Any thoughts? - I see some Peekaboos on reputable resellers' sites at a very reduced price - under 2000$.  Any ideas why the resale is so low?  The bag is so darn expensive (to me) new,  I'm just surprised I am seeing pre-owned in decent looking condition for such low prices.  Am I missing something here, or are they just not that popular? I think it was Yoogis and maybe Fashionphile, too


Couldn't they be second hand bags?


----------



## chessmont

Leda said:


> Couldn't they be second hand bags?



Well yes they are, it's just the price was so much less than new I was surprised.  I ordered one but ended up returning it, no offense I just didn't like the bag.  A grey goatskin from Yoogi's.


----------



## Leda

jlebeann said:


> I'm debating whether or not I want to pick up this pre-owned Peekaboo. It'll be my first one and I really have no idea how heavy it is or whether or not it will be too big for me. I'm 5'3.
> 
> I have a Givenchy Antigona (medium) and it's pretty darn heavy... anyone know if it's similar in weight?
> 
> And be honest, what do you think of the colour or texture I guess. It's watersnake... I usually go for leather and I need a lighter coloured bag (was thinking the 2Jours in dove or a taupe colour but if I get this, I can get the 2Jours in navy!).
> I need something versatile and easy to wear... Is this it? Is this too shiny and weird?!
> 
> TIA!


Its not so heavy, its lighter then its seams
And indeed its not very easy to wear, becouse it has this metal part  in the meadle of it.


----------



## Leda

This bAg worths buying
Its a beautiful bag 
Wonderful!


----------



## zaraha

Ladies I fell in love with Peek. It's so darn elegant (office bag) I can't decide size ( large or medium).  Do you all generally go for medium or large size? I also found out they increased their prices again 2 weeks go.   
I did try both at the shop I liked both; so hard to pick one, any input ladies ( I'm about 5 3' for reference)


----------



## zaraha

Fendi threads are awfully quiet compare to chanel


----------



## authenticplease

zaraha said:


> Ladies I fell in love with Peek. It's so darn elegant (office bag) I can't decide size ( large or medium).  Do you all generally go for medium or large size? I also found out they increased their prices again 2 weeks go.
> I did try both at the shop I liked both; so hard to pick one, any input ladies ( I'm about 5 3' for reference)




I personally prefer the medium size......but I love the large on other people.  It's just not for me(too many years of kids and lugging a big bag around!)

I love the peekaboo......and am hoping to purchase one soon.  I just bought a 2 jours last month. 



zaraha said:


> Fendi threads are awfully quiet compare to chanel



I SO agree with this......it is awfully quiet here. I frequently feel like I am talking to myself


----------



## authenticplease

From WendysLookBook


----------



## authenticplease

Wendyslookbook.......this size is the mini!


----------



## authenticplease

And with the cute owl bug!


----------



## hikarupanda

zaraha said:


> Fendi threads are awfully quiet compare to chanel




Lol, yes, this forum is quiet compared to Chanel but that also means not that many of us carrying the same bag (think black classic flap) which is starting to get very boring...

Back to your question, did you take any pictures for comparison? If both sizes work with your height just fine, and you can fit all your stuff in both sizes then maybe you want to consider the weight? I personally am very picky about bag weight, if the bag is too heavy even when empty I'd pass it no matter how beautiful it is.


----------



## hikarupanda

authenticplease said:


> And with the cute owl bug!




Love this!! Someday I'd love to have a mini peekaboo in a bright color. I'm so into all things mini now as they are just so cute!! Only thing is peekaboo prices are pretty high considering prices of Fendi bags in general.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

zaraha said:


> Ladies I fell in love with Peek. It's so darn elegant (office bag) I can't decide size ( large or medium).  Do you all generally go for medium or large size? I also found out they increased their prices again 2 weeks go.
> I did try both at the shop I liked both; so hard to pick one, any input ladies ( I'm about 5 3' for reference)




I think a medium would be good for you  the large ones in my experience get pretty heavy after awhile, and I prefer how the medium looks one me personally.(5'4", athletic build.)


----------



## zaraha

authenticplease said:


> And with the cute owl bug!




Oh I love those bag bugs but can't justify the price  I only have one pink fur ball and hoping to add a yellow ( so fendi lol)


----------



## zaraha

lilPinkBunnies said:


> I think a medium would be good for you  the large ones in my experience get pretty heavy after awhile, and I prefer how the medium looks one me personally.(5'4", athletic build.)




Thanks for your input hun, I saw large leopard interior one but it's almost 5K.  I ended up getting large one with black sueded interior from a friend of mine.  I feel like I'm in some art class when I carry it but it's mainly for office since I carry books and files.  Yes it's quiet heavy.  Eventually I'll get the medium one too


----------



## zaraha

hikarupanda said:


> Lol, yes, this forum is quiet compared to Chanel but that also means not that many of us carrying the same bag (think black classic flap) which is starting to get very boring...
> 
> Back to your question, did you take any pictures for comparison? If both sizes work with your height just fine, and you can fit all your stuff in both sizes then maybe you want to consider the weight? I personally am very picky about bag weight, if the bag is too heavy even when empty I'd pass it no matter how beautiful it is.




Thank you for your input too hun!  I ended up with large one , yes it's quiet heavy but it's mainly for office so eventually I'll add a diff size.


----------



## authenticplease

Lovin' the bird bag.....too bad it is sold out!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/Shop...ter=&pn=1&npp=60&image_view=product&dScroll=0


----------



## zaraha

authenticplease said:


> Lovin' the bird bag.....too bad it is sold out!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/Shop...ter=&pn=1&npp=60&image_view=product&dScroll=0




Those are cool looking, prices for peek went up I see 15 inch black one went from
3,400 to 3950


----------



## cxflygirl

My personalise peekaboo in selleria blue.


----------



## coleigh

^^^^I love your bag.  It is the perfect blue.


----------



## bekah444

can you guys please tell me if I can fit a 13.3 inches macbook pro into a peekaboo? I really need a new work bag. I know that the size is large enough, but I'm not sure if the opening is large enough for me to put a laptop in.  much thanks


----------



## hikarupanda

cxflygirl said:


> My personalise peekaboo in selleria blue.




Beautiful!


----------



## Tingeling

cxflygirl said:


> My personalise peekaboo in selleria blue.



Loooove this! So beautiful


----------



## NikkiS.

Gorgeous and unique in blue!


----------



## galex101404

cxflygirl said:


> My personalise peekaboo in selleria blue.




Gorgeous bag! Thanks for sharing! 

What color blue is it? Is this cyan? TIA


----------



## icechampagne

cxflygirl said:


> My personalise peekaboo in selleria blue.



Gorgeous!! I love the blue


----------



## Anamaya

freckle said:


> Is there any advice on making it peek more? I also have a rather stiff one and I'd like to see the inside more! Don't want to just yank on it though...



I have the same question... Currently it looks more similar to my 2 jour than the ones I'm seeing on here...


----------



## Cup_of_T

Can any Fendi experts here tells me what is the size & price difference between small and medium peek-a-boo?  Thank you.


----------



## Philomene

Here two pic of my peekaboo. I got 4 years ago and it is still one of my favorite bags.


----------



## authenticplease

Philomene said:


> Here two pic of my peekaboo. I got 4 years ago and it is still one of my favorite bags.




Beautiful!


----------



## tulip1103

mini, regular and medium


----------



## isabellam

Philomene said:


> Here two pic of my peekaboo. I got 4 years ago and it is still one of my favorite bags.


I found your pics!  such a pretty bag!


----------



## Jujuma

Philomene said:


> Here two pic of my peekaboo. I got 4 years ago and it is still one of my favorite bags.




I love your bag! I have another Fendi bag that's also that color, different style. I don't know the name of mine but it's similar to that color with blue square stones on it, hard to explain. I've been using it as an everyday bag this summer, I love it so much I'm having trouble switching it out. My question is how are your handles holding up and do you use your bag a lot? Mine has a long strap too but it's much easier to hold the handles by hand. So far I don't have any discoloration or wear but yours looks so good for four years I was wondering how often you use it. I hope to have mine a long time too!


----------



## ehowzew

How does one go about special ordering a Peek-a-Boy from Men's FW14/15? I talked to my SA and the only items being sold in North America are the plain black (boring), grey with a navy interior (not versatile enough), and black with monster eyes(too over the top). They are rather pricey (cheapest one is 5,700), and I can't justify paying that much for a bag I would not use often, so I wanted to look into special ordering one. I called the Fendi flagship in NYC, but they were not very helpful.


----------



## ehowzew

ehowzew said:


> How does one go about special ordering a Peek-a-Boy from Men's FW14/15? I talked to my SA and the only items being sold in North America are the plain black (boring), grey with a navy interior (not versatile enough), and black with monster eyes(too over the top). They are rather pricey (cheapest one is 5,700), and I can't justify paying that much for a bag I would not use often, so I wanted to look into special ordering one. I called the Fendi flagship in NYC, but they were not very helpful.



Oh, I forgot to add that they are all in Selleria leather. I was hoping to maybe purchase the black Selleria leather exterior with a croc interior. (I'll attach a picture) I've only seen those on display in London at new Fendi Flagship opening and on the runway during the FW 14/15 show.


----------



## MyLVAddict

If u don't have a purchase history with them they probs wouldn't take u seriously. U said that u thought $5700 was pricey for all Selleria. A croc interior would be 20-25k I'm guessing.

Maybe call London and see if they will ship internationally? I'm assuming ur in USA.

I almost preordered one of these - u have great taste. But I was expecting the bag to be around 4-4.5k


----------



## ehowzew

MyLVAddict said:


> If u don't have a purchase history with them they probs wouldn't take u seriously. U said that u thought $5700 was pricey for all Selleria. A croc interior would be 20-25k I'm guessing.
> 
> Maybe call London and see if they will ship internationally? I'm assuming ur in USA.
> 
> I almost preordered one of these - u have great taste. But I was expecting the bag to be around 4-4.5k


Yeah, I thought the same thing... And yeah, you may be right. The larger women's bags are more reasonably priced for a still large (and possibly manly?) size. I just found something similar to what I'm looking for at Bergdorfs. Perhaps I can look into getting this bag with a black croc interior? http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Fend...ProductAds&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=sku84360010


----------



## ehowzew

I didn't continue reading. It's simply croc embossed, but I still like the look.


----------



## Tingeling

Zeebil said:


> My latest pic with Selleria Peekaboo


Wooow, beautiful. Is this the size small or medium? Stunning color! Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

ehowzew said:


> How does one go about special ordering a Peek-a-Boy from Men's FW14/15? I talked to my SA and the only items being sold in North America are the plain black (boring), grey with a navy interior (not versatile enough), and black with monster eyes(too over the top). They are rather pricey (cheapest one is 5,700), and I can't justify paying that much for a bag I would not use often, so I wanted to look into special ordering one. I called the Fendi flagship in NYC, but they were not very helpful.



This new Peekaboo is at the very top of my wish list now. Waaaaaay too pricey. It's more than double my most expensive bag to date. But I really want it. My favourite is the monster eyes one (at $7200) but that would look dated in a while (and may also look tacky to people who don't know that this is Fendi's look), so I'll get the black one if I end up getting one. Just can't afford it. It is incredibly well-made, but I still can't justify paying that much for a bag.



ehowzew said:


> Oh, I forgot to add that they are all in Selleria leather. I was hoping to maybe purchase the black Selleria leather exterior with a croc interior. (I'll attach a picture) I've only seen those on display in London at new Fendi Flagship opening and on the runway during the FW 14/15 show.



Wow this version is so nice! But the crocodile detail will put it around $20,000!


----------



## ehowzew

averagejoe said:


> This new Peekaboo is at the very top of my wish list now. Waaaaaay too pricey. It's more than double my most expensive bag to date. But I really want it. My favourite is the monster eyes one (at $7200) but that would look dated in a while (and may also look tacky to people who don't know that this is Fendi's look), so I'll get the black one if I end up getting one. Just can't afford it. It is incredibly well-made, but I still can't justify paying that much for a bag.



I know what you mean. For that price, I would want a timeless look, and the monster eyes are simply a trend. Have you considered purchasing the largest women's size?



averagejoe said:


> this version is so nice! But the crocodile detail will put it around $20,000!



Yeah, I figured that. I may settle for croc embossed (if I can find it) and order myself one for Christmas.


----------



## madisonmamaw

i love the new one that just came out with the horsehair and beaded details


----------



## Cup_of_T

authenticplease said:


> From WendysLookBook



This is so so so elegant!
What leather is this made of? The leather looked so smooth, does it get scratches easily/ do you need to take double care while wearing this bag?  tx. Cheerz.


----------



## lesAdrets

Italian actress Luisa Ranieri via fendi_official on instagram


----------



## ThisVNchick

Loving my newest delivery this morning


----------



## alecmargaret

ThisVNchick said:


> Loving my newest delivery this morning
> 
> View attachment 2734443




Absolutely gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; love the Monster Peekaboo and of course Miss Lucy JR too &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## alecmargaret

Here is mine, the first Fendi bag that I got! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank you for letting me share


----------



## lesAdrets

ThisVNchick said:


> Loving my newest delivery this morning
> 
> View attachment 2734443



omg want!  Congrats


----------



## lesAdrets

alecmargaret said:


> Here is mine, the first Fendi bag that I got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share



Soooo so beautiful


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Loving my newest delivery this morning
> 
> View attachment 2734443



I love love LOVE this bag! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

alecmargaret said:


> Here is mine, the first Fendi bag that I got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share



Congratulations! I love how this Bag Bug looks like it was made for this bag!


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> I love love LOVE this bag! Congratulations!




Thanks  it's a nice change from my usual acquisitions. I love the monster eyes and if I needed, I can pop the front back up and it transforms back to a conservative bag. Love that aspect!


----------



## ThisVNchick

alecmargaret said:


> Absolutely gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; love the Monster Peekaboo and of course Miss Lucy JR too &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Thanks! I didn't even know the name of the charm! I just bought it for that subtle pop on the black leather.


----------



## Wudge

Not quite a Peekaboo bag but I received my new Peekaboo wallet today. It's lovely, I'm so happy with it.


----------



## coleigh

^^^Nice wallet.  Congrats!


----------



## Wudge

coleigh said:


> ^^^Nice wallet.  Congrats!


Thanks. I keep taking it out of my bag just to touch it and stare at it. I think I'm obsessed.


----------



## Cup_of_T

alecmargaret said:


> Here is mine, the first Fendi bag that I got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share



beautiful collections!


----------



## solitudelove

ThisVNchick said:


> Loving my newest delivery this morning
> 
> View attachment 2734443



I am in love with your bag!!!!! I absolutely adore the monster peekaboo bags!!!! 



alecmargaret said:


> Here is mine, the first Fendi bag that I got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share



The flats are so cute!!!!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

solitudelove said:


> I am in love with your bag!!!!! I absolutely adore the monster peekaboo bags!!!!



Thanks  One of the very few Fendi bags that I own but definitely a favorite among other top designers that I own. Worth every pretty penny IMHO.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Does anyone know when will the micro peekaboo be availabke and how much r they? Thanks


----------



## fashion16

I have a leopard calf hair lined box leather peekaboo and wow is it heavy, clunky and impractical. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## lesAdrets

fashion16 said:


> I have a leopard calf hair lined box leather peekaboo and wow is it heavy, clunky and impractical. Anyone else feel this way?



Yes, I was not able to comfortably use the peekaboo. Still love the way it looks though.


----------



## vincent ko

Hi guys, I'm thinking of getting the peekaboo and I was just wondering if this bag is worth it. It's a huge chunk of money and I wanna know if the bag will hold well for a long time and also, is the hardware along the handle sturdy and well built?


----------



## vincent ko

ThisVNchick said:


> Loving my newest delivery this morning
> 
> View attachment 2734443


Where did you purchase the bag? I'm looking to get one but couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## olidivia

New Monster Peekabo - Exclusive to Net-a-Porter $5,300

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/450707


----------



## bubbleloba

I'm looking to buy a peekaboo but couldn't decide on the size. I'm 5'2", size S/M. Should I go for the small or the medium?


----------



## coleigh

I am 5'2" and the small size works best for me.  If you need a bag that will hold a lot of things, the larger size will work.  Good luck!


----------



## pandoraliz

How do you get the front leather to "sag"? Bought the latest range black leather and the calf leather seems stiff. Thanks.


----------



## fashion16

Mine is stiff leather as well and never slouches. It pouches out but not down. Not to mention it is sooooo heavy


----------



## lesAdrets

via fendi_official on instagram
http://www.fendi.com/us/en/collections/woman/bags/peekaboo/8bn210-z1n-r9y#!/1


----------



## authenticplease

lesAdrets said:


> via fendi_official on instagram
> 
> http://www.fendi.com/us/en/collections/woman/bags/peekaboo/8bn210-z1n-r9y#!/1




So cute!  He reminds me of the Abominable Snowman


----------



## lesAdrets

authenticplease said:


> So cute!  He reminds me of the Abominable Snowman




Omigosh you're right! &#128516;


----------



## amoree

ThisVNchick said:


> Loving my newest delivery this morning
> 
> View attachment 2734443



What size I'd the bag?  Have you seen the monster bags still around?


----------



## ThisVNchick

amoree said:


> What size I'd the bag?  Have you seen the monster bags still around?



This is the medium size. You can try calling around to see what's left. That's what I did, since there isn't a Fendi boutique near me. But when I ordered this bag (probably over a month ago), the SA who helped me had a hard time locating one. So if you really want one, I suggest you start looking now, as they are very limited.


----------



## ThisVNchick

vincent ko said:


> Where did you purchase the bag? I'm looking to get one but couldn't find it anywhere.



I got mine charge-send from the boutique in NYC. I wanted a fresh piece, so I called my SA there to see if she could get one from the warehouse and not transfer one in from a store display. It took her a couple of days, but she did eventually get me a fresh one. I don't think there are many left, definitely not ones being shipped from the warehouse. My SA did say that when she checked, Fendi at the Forum Shops in Vegas had one on display, if you're still interested.


----------



## ThisVNchick

lesAdrets said:


> via fendi_official on instagram
> http://www.fendi.com/us/en/collections/woman/bags/peekaboo/8bn210-z1n-r9y#!/1



So tempted by this one as well! But the large is just way too big for my figure (at least I think). 

Anyone in the 5'3 range have a large they can mod?


----------



## doves75

[QUOT E=lesAdrets;27451476]

via fendi_official on instagram

http://www.fendi.com/us/en/collections/woman/bags/peekaboo/8bn210-z1n-r9y#!/1[/QUOTE]


This one is super cute!! Thanks for posting lesAdrets!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lesAdrets

ThisVNchick said:


> So tempted by this one as well! But the large is just way too big for my figure (at least I think).
> 
> Anyone in the 5'3 range have a large they can mod?



I'm sure this matches model is taller than 5'3", but basically a large peekaboo is pretty much the chicest briefcase ever lol

(Yes would love to see more members' mod pics in this thread!)

I think you should order it anyway so we can all come here and gaze at yours 

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/208809














doves75 said:


> lesAdrets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via fendi_official on instagram
> 
> http://www.fendi.com/us/en/collections/woman/bags/peekaboo/8bn210-z1n-r9y#!/1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is super cute!! Thanks for posting lesAdrets!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Click to expand...


----------



## missmoimoi

The only Fendi Peekaboo that I've ever checked out irl is the large - the current lead grey with suede interior.  I'm only 5'5" and although I think a med is ample, the large Peekaboo is very soft so if I had a spare cool $4k I'd do it (but I don't and can't).  Too bad for me!


----------



## ThisVNchick

lesAdrets said:


> I'm sure this matches model is taller than 5'3", but basically a large peekaboo is pretty much the chicest briefcase ever lol
> 
> (Yes would love to see more members' mod pics in this thread!)
> 
> I think you should order it anyway so we can all come here and gaze at yours
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/208809



I went to Nordies today to try on the large (no Fendi boutique nearby). The bag basically eats me up. IT IS SO BIG. WHY OH WHY!?! 

Fendi, if you're reading this, please make this bag in the medium size, PULEASEEEE.


----------



## amoree

Does anyone know the prices of the Peekaboo small in the UK and Hong Kong?  Also did it ever come in a stamped croc?


----------



## sassywomen

Hi everyone's I'm new in fendi line but I really &#10084;&#65039; fendi peekaboo bag. I'm going to London soon , any of you guys know how much fendi peekaboo cost in London? Thanks in advance &#128522;


----------



## begbag8

That one is £2150 medium size.


----------



## pinktailcat

begbag8 said:


> That one is £2150 medium size.



My SA at NM has this new shearling pink mini peekaboo! If you need SA PM me!
 $3250 

And BG will be getting tricolor mini peekaboo priced $3450....Just wanted to share the pics


----------



## lovemao

amoree said:


> Does anyone know the prices of the Peekaboo small in the UK and Hong Kong?  Also did it ever come in a stamped croc?



I got my mini peekaboo in France, which costs 1,950 euro.
I don't think that they have stamped croc but real croc.
And croc mini peekaboo costs 20,000 dollars.


----------



## galex101404

lovemao said:


> I got my mini peekaboo in France, which costs 1,950 euro.
> 
> I don't think that they have stamped croc but real croc.
> 
> And croc mini peekaboo costs 20,000 dollars.




Do you mind posting what fits inside a mini peekaboo? I'm thinking of purchasing one, but can't seem to figure out if it's going to be too small or not. Thanks in advance


----------



## culgal

I'm interested in knowing what can fit inside the mini as well.  I seriously need that black tri-color mini!!! It's sooo cute!!


----------



## nielnielniel

vincent ko said:


> Hi guys, I'm thinking of getting the peekaboo and I was just wondering if this bag is worth it. It's a huge chunk of money and I wanna know if the bag will hold well for a long time and also, is the hardware along the handle sturdy and well built?




I bought the large one nearly new for half the price, it was a buyers remorse luck for me. It is the first generation with long strap. The quality is fantastic and size perfect for a guy BUT it was so damn heavy that my shoulders went blue and black later.


----------



## lesAdrets

ahhhh these colors 





via https://twitter.com/erussonyc/status/519274480636788736

I love the black tricolor too!


----------



## authenticplease

lesAdrets said:


> ahhhh these colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via https://twitter.com/erussonyc/status/519274480636788736
> 
> I love the black tricolor too!



:droolin: like crazy over here!

I love them all but the orange is incredible!!


----------



## Wudge

Has anyone seen pictures of the new Coach Gramercy? It's a direct copy of the Peekaboo! What a shame.


----------



## lesAdrets

Wudge said:


> Has anyone seen pictures of the new Coach Gramercy? It's a direct copy of the Peekaboo! What a shame.



I just saw one over in the Coach forum kinda speechless


----------



## ThisVNchick

So I am thinking about purchasing this bag...any feedback?


----------



## authenticplease

ThisVNchick said:


> So I am thinking about purchasing this bag...any feedback?



I adore it's unique look!  If you can 'rock it' and it works well with you , go for it


----------



## lesAdrets

ThisVNchick said:


> So I am thinking about purchasing this bag...any feedback?



Oh yes - get this please!

Or else get the metal one that Anna Dello Russo has! Let some of us live vicariously through your collection 






Edit: Ugh&#8230; I'mma PM you for your SA info - I can't stop looking at the metal bag


----------



## ThisVNchick

authenticplease said:


> I adore it's unique look!  If you can 'rock it' and it works well with you , go for it





lesAdrets said:


> Oh yes - get this please!
> 
> Or else get the metal one that Anna Dello Russo has! Let some of us live vicariously through your collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ugh I'mma PM you for your SA info - I can't stop looking at the metal bag



I imagine this bag would be quite heavy, no (with all the metal)? I haven't owned a fur bag before, but I did have some pony hair bags that went bald. Do you guys know if this bag might be prone to balding as well? I would hate to buy a bag and have it sit in the closet because I am too afraid to utilize it.


----------



## majusaka

Hi Ladies, do you know if the lime (yellow) mini peekaboo is a classic color that's always available, or is it seasonal?


----------



## ttsang

Does anyone know the price of this bag?



lesAdrets said:


> Oh yes - get this please!
> 
> Or else get the metal one that Anna Dello Russo has! Let some of us live vicariously through your collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ugh I'mma PM you for your SA info - I can't stop looking at the metal bag


----------



## lesAdrets

ttsang said:


> Does anyone know the price of this bag?



$5600 (USD)
http://www.fendi.com/us/en/collections/woman/bags/peekaboo/mini/8bn244-x48-p8l


----------



## pinktailcat

lesAdrets said:


> ahhhh these colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via https://twitter.com/erussonyc/status/519274480636788736
> 
> I love the black tricolor too!



Stanley Koshak has yellow mini....but priced $3250.....Do you guys think the price may go up soon or is it just a mistake?

Also I heard Only Chicago Location Barneys but 10% off only today includes Fendi.
The purple card event begins tomorrow and ends on Sunday, but thought 10% off sounds much better than getting GC. I don't know what they have as stocks but
just wanted to share


----------



## Leda

ThisVNchick said:


> So I am thinking about purchasing this bag...any feedback?


Sorry...if I was you, Id choose another one in a great variety of. Colours and leather in Fendi


----------



## Leda

lesAdrets said:


> Oh yes - get this please!
> 
> Or else get the metal one that Anna Dello Russo has! Let some of us live vicariously through your collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ugh&#8230; I'mma PM you for your SA info - I can't stop looking at the metal bag


I'd get this one in metal. Wayyyy toooo much beautiful!


----------



## ttsang

Nice, the US site lists the price! Thank you so much! Wow that's much lower than I expected... this is bad news 



lesAdrets said:


> $5600 (USD)
> http://www.fendi.com/us/en/collections/woman/bags/peekaboo/mini/8bn244-x48-p8l


----------



## ThisVNchick

lesAdrets said:


> Oh yes - get this please!
> 
> Or else get the metal one that Anna Dello Russo has! Let some of us live vicariously through your collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ugh I'mma PM you for your SA info - I can't stop looking at the metal bag



I called Fendi today because I was set on buying the fur bag. BUT upon looking at the actual pictures of the bag (not the photoshopped ones online), they bag was a big disappointment  I will (hopefully) be landing a python peekaboo soon instead. 

That said, I did ask about this bag for you (just for fun). The SA said that in the US inventory system, it shows that there are 0 available. She said she would do more research to find out if the bag is sold out or if it simply has not shipped yet. But as of now, that bag is not available.


----------



## lesAdrets

pinktailcat said:


> Stanley Koshak has yellow mini....but priced $3250.....Do you guys think the price may go up soon or is it just a mistake?
> 
> Also I heard Only Chicago Location Barneys but 10% off only today includes Fendi.
> The purple card event begins tomorrow and ends on Sunday, but thought 10% off sounds much better than getting GC. I don't know what they have as stocks but
> just wanted to share



$3250? Ouch! Hard to say if that's a mistake, though retailers can set the price however they like - they're not bound by Fendi's suggested retail prices. I think I do recall one one of the gals here heard a price increase was coming up though.

Was so tempted to call Barney's to see what they had, but trying to be a good girl with my spending right now 

Thanks for posting this great tip though


----------



## lesAdrets

ttsang said:


> Nice, the US site lists the price! Thank you so much! Wow that's much lower than I expected... this is bad news



Oh please post lots of pictures if you get it! 

And make sure they include the rain bag&#8230;






(Let us know if you need more enabling from us  )


----------



## lesAdrets

ThisVNchick said:


> I called Fendi today because I was set on buying the fur bag. BUT upon looking at the actual pictures of the bag (not the photoshopped ones online), they bag was a big disappointment  I will (hopefully) be landing a python peekaboo soon instead.
> 
> That said, I did ask about this bag for you (just for fun). The SA said that in the US inventory system, it shows that there are 0 available. She said she would do more research to find out if the bag is sold out or if it simply has not shipped yet. But as of now, that bag is not available.



Erf, sorry the fur bag wasn't as nice as you were hoping. Can't wait to see what you get!!

And lol - thank you so much for asking about the metal!

Edit: Oh I just saw your post in the authentication thread - it's gorgeous  Hope it's the real deal


----------



## Leda

Warning!
For those who have pre ordered a Peekaboo selleria , FENDI delivers the bag with a peste or cream, to prevent or repair possible damages to the bag, as scratches and it will do!quite as well with every other product made in 100% leather.
You can use it  in your leather clothes as well!
I just used it a while ago in my brand new  leather miniskirt, for some serious scratches my little dog made on it, they all gone  now and desappeared!
Its a very magic cream, it comes with the Peekaboo selleria.
This might be useful, I think!


----------



## Piarpreet

Hey guys so I have a peekaboo medium with monster eyes but I cant keep it bent so that the eyes and mouth are exposed. Any tricks u guys been using to keep it like that?


----------



## Piarpreet

freckle said:


> Is there any advice on making it peek more? I also have a rather stiff one and I'd like to see the inside more! Don't want to just yank on it though...




Did anybody tell you? 
I want mine to show


----------



## Piarpreet

Also... When is the micro peekaboo going to be released? I reaaaaaally want one! Like a keychain.


----------



## MrGoyard

I am so obsessed with this one!


----------



## krawford

Can someone please give me the dimensions of the 3 sizes of the Peekaboo bag.  I am having a hard time getting accurate dimensions of this bag.  Thanks!!


----------



## uhpharm01

krawford said:


> Can someone please give me the dimensions of the 3 sizes of the Peekaboo bag.  I am having a hard time getting accurate dimensions of this bag.  Thanks!!




mini - 7 H x 9 W x 3 D
small - 10 H x 13 ½ W x 3 D
medium - 10 ½ H x 15 ½ W x 6 ½ D
Large - 12 H x 16 W x 7 D


I hope this helps!!


----------



## uhpharm01

krawford said:


> Can someone please give me the dimensions of the 3 sizes of the Peekaboo bag.  I am having a hard time getting accurate dimensions of this bag.  Thanks!!



My mistake. The mini size is no
Longer in production. Oops.


----------



## Piarpreet

Piarpreet said:


> Also... When is the micro peekaboo going to be released? I reaaaaaally want one! Like a keychain.







That one! Pls somebody knows anything?


----------



## dhfwu

I was in Paris a few weeks ago, and the Fendi boutique at Galeries Lafayette had a few python mini Peekaboos in pastel colors for a special event.  The sales associate said they would be priced at 3900 euros.  Hope this helps!


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> My mistake. The mini size is no
> Longer in production. Oops.



Oops my mistake again. I need a vacation.


----------



## a4alice

Does anyone know the prices of the embellished peekaboos of spring 2015? Would love to snatch one when it comes out!


----------



## leechiyong

NM has the beaded orchid mini peekaboo for pre-order for in-circle members. $3950.


----------



## inkstand

lesAdrets said:


> Erf, sorry the fur bag wasn't as nice as you were hoping. Can't wait to see what you get!!
> 
> And lol - thank you so much for asking about the metal!
> 
> Edit: Oh I just saw your post in the authentication thread - it's gorgeous  Hope it's the real deal


I actually own the metal peekaboo (I purchased one of the two available at the 5th avenue store). It's stunning in real life and very wearable. I use it for everyday wear as well as special occasion (with Karlito!).

Also, regarding availability--this bag was a limited edition run. They are currently producing more to meet customer demand.


----------



## lesAdrets

inkstand said:


> I actually own the metal peekaboo (I purchased one of the two available at the 5th avenue store). It's stunning in real life and very wearable. I use it for everyday wear as well as special occasion (with Karlito!).
> 
> Also, regarding availability--this bag was a limited edition run. They are currently producing more to meet customer demand.



Oh my gosh you are so lucky!! And Karlito to boot - aaahhhhh!

Thanks for all the info. You don't find it too heavy then? (Though I know peekaboos tend to be heavy in general&#8230

And mind me asking how much you can fit in a mini peekaboo?

Ack - trying to decide if I wanna try getting on a waiting list, if it's not too late. Problem is, with as much money as there is floating around Silicon Valley, it's still very dress casual here (I'm talking borderline grunge to hipster) and can't really see working it as an everyday bag (unless I want to be mocked )

We would all loooove to see pics if it's not too much trouble


----------



## inkstand

lesAdrets said:


> Oh my gosh you are so lucky!! And Karlito to boot - aaahhhhh!
> 
> Thanks for all the info. You don't find it too heavy then? (Though I know peekaboos tend to be heavy in general&#8230
> 
> And mind me asking how much you can fit in a mini peekaboo?
> 
> Ack - trying to decide if I wanna try getting on a waiting list, if it's not too late. Problem is, with as much money as there is floating around Silicon Valley, it's still very dress casual here (I'm talking borderline grunge to hipster) and can't really see working it as an everyday bag (unless I want to be mocked )
> 
> We would all loooove to see pics if it's not too much trouble



The mini peekaboo can fit a lot--way more than you would think. I also have a blush pink mini peekaboo (along with the large peekaboo) that is the envy of everyone who walks into the Fendi store. The sales associates have actually told me to hide it since other clients always demand the color.

RE: whether it is heavy, I would say that it has heft. You want and would expect that from a bag of this importance. If it is insubstantial, it hardly seems worth the price (or effort to track down).

I'm in NYC, so what is considered casual is likely very different.


----------



## lesAdrets

inkstand said:


> The mini peekaboo can fit a lot--way more than you would think. I also have a blush pink mini peekaboo (along with the large peekaboo) that is the envy of everyone who walks into the Fendi store. The sales associates have actually told me to hide it since other clients always demand the color.
> 
> RE: whether it is heavy, I would say that it has heft. You want and would expect that from a bag of this importance. If it is insubstantial, it hardly seems worth the price (or effort to track down).
> 
> I'm in NYC, so what is considered casual is likely very different.





haha I nearly started weeping before I fainted - amaaaaaazingly beautiful, and a killer combo with Karlito! Very special pieces indeed. Thank you so much for the pic 

And you have blush pink too? brb gotta go faint again


----------



## inkstand

lesAdrets said:


> haha I nearly started weeping before I fainted - amaaaaaazingly beautiful, and a killer combo with Karlito! Very special pieces indeed. Thank you so much for the pic
> 
> And you have blush pink too? brb gotta go faint again



I know, right? 2jours has been hot in the last couple of years (I have one as well) but I can't seem to get away from the Peekaboo. I've posted these pictures before, but for posterity...


----------



## lesAdrets

inkstand said:


> I know, right? 2jours has been hot in the last couple of years (I have one as well) but I can't seem to get away from the Peekaboo. I've posted these pictures before, but for posterity...


oh soooo pretty *sigh*

I bought a regular (medium?) peekaboo a few years ago but after just a few uses, I found it too heavy and cumbersome to be functional and sold it to a friend. I go in circles kicking myself because I'm always redrawn to it. Wondering now if a mini could work for me. Your metal tho whole other league


----------



## inkstand

lesAdrets said:


> oh soooo pretty *sigh*
> 
> I bought a regular (medium?) peekaboo a few years ago but after just a few uses, I found it too heavy and cumbersome to be functional and sold it to a friend. I go in circles kicking myself because I'm always redrawn to it. Wondering now if a mini could work for me. Your metal tho whole other league



The long strap is a gamechanger. It totally changes the look and functionality.


----------



## BirkinLover1407

Hi, 
I am planning on getting the peekaboo, I want it to have a fury exterior, and I bumped into this one while in the fendi website.
Has any of you seen it in real life? Does it look as beautiful as in the picture? 

Thanks


----------



## BirkinLover1407

Sorry, I forgot to attach it, here it is


----------



## crisbac

inkstand said:


> The mini peekaboo can fit a lot--way more than you would think. I also have a blush pink mini peekaboo (along with the large peekaboo) that is the envy of everyone who walks into the Fendi store. The sales associates have actually told me to hide it since other clients always demand the color.
> 
> RE: whether it is heavy, I would say that it has heft. You want and would expect that from a bag of this importance. If it is insubstantial, it hardly seems worth the price (or effort to track down).
> 
> I'm in NYC, so what is considered casual is likely very different.





inkstand said:


> I know, right? 2jours has been hot in the last couple of years (I have one as well) but I can't seem to get away from the Peekaboo. I've posted these pictures before, but for posterity...



OMG!  They are gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cup_of_T

Hi fendi lovers, I walked in to the local fendi stores and checked this grey peekaboo out,and the SA told me the lining is lambskin. Has anyone here own the same bag that can share the experiences with me on how to take care,how's the durability,does it get scratched easily,or does it gets dirty easily? TIA.

http://m.fendi.com/us/en/collections/woman/bags/peekaboo/8bn226-k4l-n55


----------



## Leda

Cup_of_T said:


> Hi fendi lovers, I walked in to the local fendi stores and checked this grey peekaboo out,and the SA told me the lining is lambskin. Has anyone here own the same bag that can share the experiences with me on how to take care,how's the durability,does it get scratched easily,or does it gets dirty easily? TIA.
> 
> http://m.fendi.com/us/en/collections/woman/bags/peekaboo/8bn226-k4l-n55



Well I have a FENDI selleria, and what I possibly say is that it has a wonderful leather, the roman leather, very perfumed and it stays longer, far over years,mine i' ve bought it 4 years ago and it still scents new. Fendi delivers the bag with some samples of a paste to prevent demages to the bag like scratches and steins ...
Its a wonderful job they do down there , so that I have another bag selleria on the way.
I'm very happy....


----------



## Leda

Leda said:


> Well I have a FENDI selleria, and what I possibly say is that it has a wonderful leather, the roman leather, very perfumed and it stays longer, far over years,mine i' ve bought it 4 years ago and it still scents new. Fendi delivers the bag with some samples of a paste to prevent demages to the bag like scratches and steins ...
> Its a wonderful job they do down there , so that I have another bag selleria on the way.
> I'm very happy....


Peekaboo is the bag number one to me!!!
I'm a Fendi big FAN...


----------



## lovemao

galex101404 said:


> Do you mind posting what fits inside a mini peekaboo? I'm thinking of purchasing one, but can't seem to figure out if it's going to be too small or not. Thanks in advance



Hey,
Sorry to reply so late. I don't usually login.
Hope you already get your mini peekaboo.
They are really adorable.
Unfortunately, I am traveling outside, so I don't have it right now.
I remember that I was looking for wallet to put in for a while.
Kelly long wallet is too big. 
If you use short wallet or coin bag, it won't be a big problem.
But if you use long wallet, it's really small.
Not to mention that the leather is really easy to get scratched.
Hope this info will help you. ))


----------



## heifer

I'm mostly active in the Hermès forum, but I'm considering to purchase a Peekaboo. I've seen and tried it in the Fendi store - but I was wondering how it ages with time? Is the leather very sensible or scratch resistant?


----------



## Leda

heifer said:


> I'm mostly active in the Hermès forum, but I'm considering to purchase a Peekaboo. I've seen and tried it in the Fendi store - but I was wondering how it ages with time? Is the leather very sensible or scratch resistant?


No, it become older beautifully
And FENDI delivers de bag, if it was a bag selleria, a paste ou cream , as you like, in a little box , to prevent damages to the bag, like scratches or steins 

Its a wonderful bag
Mine is 4 or 5 years old and its still in great shape   perfect !
Its the large size  and I choose it in a lovely soft green...
Its my bag all the way.
Love it.


----------



## schouxy

Hi ladies I'm new to Fendi, I'm wondering when the peekaboos start to have raincoats? Thanks!


----------



## wt880014

I am also ready to buy a mini peekaboo but am concerned about how it would hold up to scratching. I really like the poppy color.


----------



## heifer

wt880014 said:


> I am also ready to buy a mini peekaboo but am concerned about how it would hold up to scratching. I really like the poppy color.



I'm also madly in love with the poppy red, but they don't have it in the store where I am, at least so I have been told. I always thought they have a very soft leather, but when I tried in on last time, the leather was quite stiff. Selleria is also tdf...


----------



## BirkinLover1407

I am considering, whether to get a python peekaboo or a green gillies birkin, but not sure which one! I am also looking at the possibilities for an MTO. Which one do you consider I should get?
Thanks


----------



## BirkinLover1407

These are the two MTO's
1.


----------



## BirkinLover1407

2.


----------



## wt880014

The mini all leather peekaboo has risen in price from $2900 to $3100 on the Barney's and Bergdorf websites.


----------



## fashion16

BirkinLover1407 said:


> I am considering, whether to get a python peekaboo or a green gillies birkin, but not sure which one! I am also looking at the possibilities for an MTO. Which one do you consider I should get?
> 
> Thanks




Depends on if you already have a birkin. If so, go with this bag, it is amazing. If not, go for the birkin in a classic color. Keep in mind that this bag is VERY heavy, at least IMO it is and I have many large bags. The frame makes it heavy


----------



## yupi

does your peekaboo weight heavy? cause i find my bag to be quite heavy. i think it's bcause their stainless lining.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hey everyone!! I was wondering when the micro peekaboos from the Spring/Summer 2015 runway would be available for purchase. Thanks!! I hope they aren't too expensive.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Okay so I visited the Fendi flagship on 5th Ave today to get some intel on the micro bags and the SA said that it is available for reserve on full deposit which I think is kind of a bad idea because they have none on display and it would be nice to actually see them in person.

He was a bit rude and didn't tell me the exact prices because I was not willing to put a full deposit without seeing them but all he said was that the Micro Baguette and the Micro Peekaboo "are around $1500 each."


----------



## Wudge

Thanks for the info Yoshi. That seems rather pricey but I know we Fendi addicts will ensure they sell well.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wudge said:


> Thanks for the info Yoshi. That seems rather pricey but I know we Fendi addicts will ensure they sell well.




Lol you're right! I think the Micro Peekaboo is going to do really well consumer-wise. I have a feeling they are going to be sold out everywhere!


----------



## Yoshi1296

So I went back to Fendi and I found out the exact price for the micro Peekaboo, it is $1550 USD. I did not put it on reserve as I chose the baguette with the monster face instead but I'm thinking of perhaps going back to get the peekaboo as well! Super cute items! 

Thanks and hope the info helped you guys!


----------



## Cup_of_T

Leda said:


> Well I have a FENDI selleria, and what I possibly say is that it has a wonderful leather, the roman leather, very perfumed and it stays longer, far over years,mine i' ve bought it 4 years ago and it still scents new. Fendi delivers the bag with some samples of a paste to prevent demages to the bag like scratches and steins ...
> Its a wonderful job they do down there , so that I have another bag selleria on the way.
> I'm very happy....



Thank you for sharing your experience! This really help me up in making my mind set. Tqvm


----------



## pcil

Anyone knows if I can order replacement strap @ Fendi for the medium peekaboo?


----------



## x_ninja

Hi ladies, 
I am new to fendi. The peekaboo monster really  caught my attention. I am looking for the large size (men size) tote and am wondering if it's still possible to get one or am I too late to the game..?


----------



## Yoshi1296

x_ninja said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am new to fendi. The peekaboo monster really  caught my attention. I am looking for the large size (men size) tote and am wondering if it's still possible to get one or am I too late to the game..?




Try calling around. I don't think Fendi's boutiques might have but I have a feeling department stores might have a more chance of having it since they have a mix of old, current, and newer seasons.

I went to the Fendi at 5th ace in NYC and I didn't see it there but good luck I hope you find one somewhere. That bag is so beautiful!


----------



## bluepumpkin75

Need help with the sizes. Anyone can show a picture between a medium and large peekaboo? Thanks!


----------



## x_ninja

Yoshi1296 said:


> Try calling around. I don't think Fendi's boutiques might have but I have a feeling department stores might have a more chance of having it since they have a mix of old, current, and newer seasons.
> 
> I went to the Fendi at 5th ace in NYC and I didn't see it there but good luck I hope you find one somewhere. That bag is so beautiful!



Thank you! I will call around!


----------



## pinktailcat

x_ninja said:


> Thank you! I will call around!



Barneys has peekaboo on sale. $4850->$3450

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505031048439&cgid=women&index=37


----------



## x_ninja

pinktailcat said:


> Barneys has peekaboo on sale. $4850->$3450
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...t-Show?pid=00505031048439&cgid=women&index=37



Thank you!! I want to try to look for the "monster" one first. Too bad it seems the chance is slim.


----------



## Redenkeew

This is me trying on the new Macro Peek-a-boo. Way too cute.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Redenkeew said:


> This is me trying on the new Macro Peek-a-boo. Way too cute.




OMG that's sooooo awesome!!!! I'm happy I put one on reserve. It's so cute! How large is it though? Can it fit a phone or is it smaller? Thanks!


----------



## haute okole

My very first Peekaboo!  I was Christmas shopping for Buggies and this little purse caught the corner of my eye.  I think because I had a huge pimple on my chin that day, and this purse just cracked me up.  Talk about an impulse buy!  What a fun little novelty.


----------



## Yoshi1296

haute okole said:


> My very first Peekaboo!  I was Christmas shopping for Buggies and this little purse caught the corner of my eye.  I think because I had a huge pimple on my chin that day, and this purse just cracked me up.  Talk about an impulse buy!  What a fun little novelty.




OMG I love it!! Super cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## Redenkeew

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG that's sooooo awesome!!!! I'm happy I put one on reserve. It's so cute! How large is it though? Can it fit a phone or is it smaller? Thanks!



If you have an iPhone 5 no case my SA said you can squeeze it in, iPhone 6 I can fit it in 3/4 with the phone standing up. Either way, it's good for a few CCs, lipstick, one or two keys... You know, essentials for a quick trip around town.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Redenkeew said:


> If you have an iPhone 5 no case my SA said you can squeeze it in, iPhone 6 I can fit it in 3/4 with the phone standing up. Either way, it's good for a few CCs, lipstick, one or two keys... You know, essentials for a quick trip around town.



Thanks!! Thats exactly why I ordered it, for essentials when you don't need all the extra stuff.


----------



## LVDragon07

haute okole said:


> My very first Peekaboo!  I was Christmas shopping for Buggies and this little purse caught the corner of my eye.  I think because I had a huge pimple on my chin that day, and this purse just cracked me up.  Talk about an impulse buy!  What a fun little novelty.



This s such a fun and cute bag  may I ask the price of this cutie? 
I'm making my Christmas list


----------



## haute okole

LVDragon07 said:


> This s such a fun and cute bag  may I ask the price of this cutie?
> I'm making my Christmas list



I am looking all over for my itemized receipt, but no luck yet.  I will PM you when I get the exact price.  However, I do recall it was somewhere between $3350 or $3650.  I was also told that it is extremely limited and I had one of only 3.  Whether it is three in L.A., 3 in Ca.,  3 in the U.S. or whatever.  I was there just to window shop, but Harut at Rodeo Dr. Is a genius and just knows my style.  I am wrapping it for Christmas and telling my husband he bought it for me so he doesn't have a hissy fit that I have another new purse!  By the way, this is an adorable little mini.


----------



## LVDragon07

haute okole said:


> I am looking all over for my itemized receipt, but no luck yet.  I will PM you when I get the exact price.  However, I do recall it was somewhere between $3350 or $3650.  I was also told that it is extremely limited and I had one of only 3.  Whether it is three in L.A., 3 in Ca.,  3 in the U.S. or whatever.  I was there just to window shop, but Harut at Rodeo Dr. Is a genius and just knows my style.  I am wrapping it for Christmas and telling my husband he bought it for me so he doesn't have a hissy fit that I have another new purse!  By the way, this is an adorable little mini.



Thank you so much for the info!!  
That's a great plan, I'm sure he won't mind 

Thanks again!!


----------



## LVLux

alecmargaret said:


> Here is mine, the first Fendi bag that I got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share


Is the interior suede or microfiber? Love your pic & Bag!


----------



## a4alice

leechiyong said:


> NM has the beaded orchid mini peekaboo for pre-order for in-circle members. $3950.




That might be the one I want!! Is there a picture? I couldn't find it online.


----------



## alecmargaret

LVLux said:


> Is the interior suede or microfiber? Love your pic & Bag!




The interior is suede, thank you for your like &#65306


----------



## Piarpreet

I was told the micro peekaboo os not out yet!  im surprised u guys find it


----------



## a4alice

Piarpreet said:


> I was told the micro peekaboo os not out yet!  im surprised u guys find it




They are available for pre-order at BG and Saks (and online as well).


----------



## leechiyong

FYI:  Pre-order is up on Saks for the micro peekaboo:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...917982&P_name=Fendi&N=306623809&bmUID=kFP3WrW

Off-topic, but if you want the micro monster baguette, it's on Luisa Via Roma.


----------



## Yoshi1296

leechiyong said:


> FYI:  Pre-order is up on Saks for the micro peekaboo:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...917982&P_name=Fendi&N=306623809&bmUID=kFP3WrW
> 
> Off-topic, but if you want the micro monster baguette, it's on Luisa Via Roma.



Hmm...thats weird...when I pre-ordered my micro peekaboo from Fendi earlier this month, it was $1550. You think SAKS made a mistake with the price?


----------



## leechiyong

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hmm...thats weird...when I pre-ordered my micro peekaboo from Fendi earlier this month, it was $1550. You think SAKS made a mistake with the price?


I'm not sure, but it seems likely.  The dimensions are that of the mini as well, but handle and colors are what I know the micros will be and that price seems far too low for a mini.  I'm pretty sure it was listed a 1550 when the SA at Saks showed me what the store by me was getting.

I'm holding off until I see them in person.  It's hard to get a scope on sizing (I want it to be small enough; me and my mini bags lol!).  And I ought to limit my mini bag purchases this season.  Already have the Tyler Alexandra Jamie Mini, Reed Krakoff RK40S, and Bally Sommet Mini on my list...


----------



## Yoshi1296

leechiyong said:


> I'm not sure, but it seems likely.  The dimensions are that of the mini as well, but handle and colors are what I know the micros will be and that price seems far too low for a mini.  I'm pretty sure it was listed a 1550 when the SA at Saks showed me what the store by me was getting.
> 
> I'm holding off until I see them in person.  It's hard to get a scope on sizing (I want it to be small enough; me and my mini bags lol!).  And I ought to limit my mini bag purchases this season.  Already have the Tyler Alexandra Jamie Mini, Reed Krakoff RK40S, and Bally Sommet Mini on my list...



Oh yeah you're right about the sizing too! And I checked the other Fendi bags and compared them to the prices at other stores and including Fendi's website and prices are different for some too. Seems like they made a mistake.

Yeah it is a smart choice to check them out first, I think I rushed and made a mistake with my decision but I guess it was just meant to be lol.

Beautiful choices on you list btw! The RK40 is really gorgeous!!


----------



## leechiyong

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh yeah you're right about the sizing too! And I checked the other Fendi bags and compared them to the prices at other stores and including Fendi's website and prices are different for some too. Seems like they made a mistake.
> 
> Yeah it is a smart choice to check them out first, I think I rushed and made a mistake with my decision but I guess it was just meant to be lol.
> 
> Beautiful choices on you list btw! The RK40 is really gorgeous!!


Thanks!

If you love it, then it's worthwhile to pre-order.  Considering the flurry and hype Karl can create, I kind of wonder if I'll even have the chance to see it and wind up regretting I didn't pre-order one.

I think I saw somewhere that it's actually 18 x 15 cm, but have no idea if that's right.


----------



## Yoshi1296

leechiyong said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If you love it, then it's worthwhile to pre-order.  Considering the flurry and hype Karl can create, I kind of wonder if I'll even have the chance to see it and wind up regretting I didn't pre-order one.
> 
> I think I saw somewhere that it's actually 18 x 15 cm, but have no idea if that's right.



I kinda agree! I think these micro bags are totally gonna take over the spring/summer handbag trends! 

That size sounds pretty good. I just hope i can squeeze in my iphone.


----------



## lesAdrets

x_ninja said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am new to fendi. The peekaboo monster really  caught my attention. I am looking for the large size (men size) tote and am wondering if it's still possible to get one or am I too late to the game..?



With white eyes available for pre-order at Saks


----------



## leechiyong

leechiyong said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If you love it, then it's worthwhile to pre-order.  Considering the flurry and hype Karl can create, I kind of wonder if I'll even have the chance to see it and wind up regretting I didn't pre-order one.
> 
> I think I saw somewhere that it's actually 18 x 15 cm, but have no idea if that's right.


Just found out from my SA:  it will be 4.5 x 6 x 2 inches.  So adorable!


----------



## Yoshi1296

leechiyong said:


> Just found out from my SA:  it will be 4.5 x 6 x 2 inches.  So adorable!




Aaahhh can't wait!!


----------



## leechiyong

Yoshi1296 said:


> Aaahhh can't wait!!



I can't wait to see it once you get it.  What color did you order?


----------



## Yoshi1296

leechiyong said:


> I can't wait to see it once you get it.  What color did you order?




I got the mint green one with the gold hardware!


----------



## leechiyong

Great choice!  I look forward to the reveal!


----------



## Yoshi1296

leechiyong said:


> Great choice!  I look forward to the reveal!



Thanks!! I can't wait for it to come in!!


----------



## krawford

I am loving the peekaboo, but am wondering if it is considered a classic bag.  or will it go the way of the spy bag.


----------



## fashion16

krawford said:


> I am loving the peekaboo, but am wondering if it is considered a classic bag.  or will it go the way of the spy bag.




I think the peakaboo is classic and I will tell you why. I refuse to buy non classics anymore. They simply look too dated and they cost too much to look that dated after a year or so. The more gadgets, features or unique shapes, the more likely the bag is to be trendy vs classic. I am speaking of bags like the LV monogram graffiti, givenchy pandora or Antigona, Celine Phantom, etc. when the peakaboo is closed, it has a very classic shape. As long as you don't buy a monster peakaboo, I think you can have the bag forever. It may eb and flow in popularity but the classic shape will always bring people back, like the fendi baguette. I don't feel the same for any of the other bags I mentioned.


----------



## krawford

fashion16 said:


> I think the peakaboo is classic and I will tell you why. I refuse to buy non classics anymore. They simply look too dated and they cost too much to look that dated after a year or so. The more gadgets, features or unique shapes, the more likely the bag is to be trendy vs classic. I am speaking of bags like the LV monogram graffiti, givenchy pandora or Antigona, Celine Phantom, etc. when the peakaboo is closed, it has a very classic shape. As long as you don't buy a monster peakaboo, I think you can have the bag forever. It may eb and flow in popularity but the classic shape will always bring people back, like the fendi baguette. I don't feel the same for any of the other bags I mentioned.


 Yes, thank you.  Like you, I will not spend the big bucks on nonclassic bags.  And you are right, the peekaboo does have a classic shape to it.


----------



## LVLux

I do think that "Classics" are continually being progressed and redefined to fit our current lifestyles otherwise they will start to look & feel stodgy/dull.  Sometimes if we chose to only buy what has been we miss some current gorgeous bags that are being created.  The Peekaboo was actually a bag that almost was not kept in the lineup until it had a resurgence of interest & with the dropped open "face/mouth" quirky twist of the peekaboo it too could look dated so for me it is more important to buy/ invest in bags that bring me Joy long after the trend as most top designers are Icons that make beautiful quality bags.


----------



## Wudge

LVLux said:


> I do think that "Classics" are continually being progressed and redefined to fit our current lifestyles otherwise they will start to look & feel stodgy/dull.  Sometimes if we chose to only buy what has been we miss some current gorgeous bags that are being created.  The Peekaboo was actually a bag that almost was not kept in the lineup until it had a resurgence of interest & with the dropped open "face/mouth" quirky twist of the peekaboo it too could look dated so for me it is more important to buy/ invest in bags that bring me Joy long after the trend as most top designers are Icons that make beautiful quality bags.



So well put. I agree wholeheartedly. Long may design triumph over fashion!


----------



## xkokoroko

Hi, does anyone know the size of the love micro peekaboos?


----------



## pandoraliz

I have a black peekaboo and Thinking of dressing it up. Does anyone put a twilly on it and where did you get it, e.g hermes twilly?


----------



## leechiyong

Here's what I got from my SA:

Micro Peekaboo  4.5 x 6 x 2 inches


----------



## xkokoroko

leechiyong said:


> Here's what I got from my SA:
> 
> Micro Peekaboo  4.5 x 6 x 2 inches



Thank you very much! Currently the micro bags are not for sale, right?


----------



## Tina_Bina

I'd love to know how much they are!


----------



## leechiyong

xkokoroko said:


> Thank you very much! Currently the micro bags are not for sale, right?


There was a pre-order on the Saks site where the dimensions were listed incorrectly, but it's now sold out.  I think it was around $1700 for the micro peekaboo.  Luisaviaroma.com has the Micro Monster Baguettes for $1550.


----------



## lesAdrets

For Chinese New Year, Scarlet Peekaboo with Python Eyes&#8230;


----------



## krawford

pandoraliz said:


> I have a black peekaboo and Thinking of dressing it up. Does anyone put a twilly on it and where did you get it, e.g hermes twilly?


 What looks cuter than a twilly is one of the Fendi mink pompoms


----------



## pandoraliz

Thanks for the suggestion! I have yet to own any pom-poms but I tried it with the Monster and twwilly separately. Likes the effect for both though monster looks too big for my small peekaboo. 

Wish I could share the pics here but the uploads don't seem to work


----------



## krawford

I bought a brown pom pom and it looks really nice with my black selleria peekaboo


----------



## crisbac

krawford said:


> I bought a brown pom pom and it looks really nice with my black selleria peekaboo


Oh! It must be so pretty! (Please, post a picture whenever you can.)


----------



## YimwithKit

Hello ladies,

I'm going to buy a peekaboo as my first FENDI bag, but wondering buy black or blue (as attached). Would all of you give me advise. Thanks so much.


----------



## authenticplease

YimwithKit said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm going to buy a peekaboo as my first FENDI bag, but wondering buy black or blue (as attached). Would all of you give me advise. Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869908



Which color works best for you?

Personally I love the blue!  Such a nice happy color


----------



## ksadowski

I'd pick black. So versatile.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I love the blue! I've been wearing a lot of blue and I have to say it is just as versatile as the black but still adds a slight pop of color. Good luck and I look forward to seeing your reveal!


----------



## coleigh

YimwithKit said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm going to buy a peekaboo as my first FENDI bag, but wondering buy black or blue (as attached). Would all of you give me advise. Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869908


Blue for sure!  I wear a lot of blue and blue jeans.  Good luck choosing.


----------



## ThisVNchick

lesAdrets said:


> For Chinese New Year, Scarlet Peekaboo with Python Eyes



Not too crazy about this one.


----------



## ThisVNchick

The Yeti is making a comeback but in medium! 

I had to pass on the large back in the fall but Fendi is currently taking preorders for a spring release. I stole this picture from a Saks SA (apprently Saks got it first and is completely sold out).


----------



## lovely64

lesAdrets said:


> For Chinese New Year, Scarlet Peekaboo with Python Eyes


Love this!

I am contemplating buying a large peekaboo. Does anyone have any advice? I only have baguettes from earlier, and I got a 2jours in medium but did not like it. I love soft bags and that was too rigid.


----------



## coleigh

lovely64 said:


> Love this!
> 
> I am contemplating buying a large peekaboo. Does anyone have any advice? I only have baguettes from earlier, and I got a 2jours in medium but did not like it. I love soft bags and that was too rigid.


I have a small Peekaboo.  I love this style.  If you like the  Hermes Kellybag, you will enjoy this bag.  Good luck!


----------



## lovely64

coleigh said:


> I have a small Peekaboo.  I love this style.  If you like the  Hermes Kellybag, you will enjoy this bag.  Good luck!




Thank you! I bought one yesterday but the dimensions were not noted so I am unsure about its size! Lol! I think it's a medium? I will find out when it arrives.


----------



## authenticplease

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! I bought one yesterday but the dimensions were not noted so I am unsure about its size! Lol! I think it's a medium? I will find out when it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 2879672



Beautiful color combination!!  Can't wait to see shots with your buggie once they are united


----------



## lovely64

authenticplease said:


> Beautiful color combination!!  Can't wait to see shots with your buggie once they are united




Thank you! I am very excited! Giddy almost! I promise to post pictures! Even the Fendi tunic I bought will match, lol.


----------



## Yoshi1296

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! I bought one yesterday but the dimensions were not noted so I am unsure about its size! Lol! I think it's a medium? I will find out when it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 2879672




Wow that is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## lovely64

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow that is gorgeous! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## coleigh

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! I bought one yesterday but the dimensions were not noted so I am unsure about its size! Lol! I think it's a medium? I will find out when it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 2879672


Congrats!  It is a beautiful color.  Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## lovely64

coleigh said:


> Congrats!  It is a beautiful color.  Can't wait to see it in action.




Thank you! I will post a picture when I get it! I bought a little Fendi monster too


----------



## crisbac

authenticplease said:


> beautiful color combination!!  Can't wait to see shots with your buggie once they are united



+1!


----------



## lovely64

crisbac said:


> +1!




Thank you!


----------



## gnana2kumar

I decided to wear my monster Peekaboo today, and I liked my outfit, so I thought I'd post for you guys  This is one of my favourite bags ever!


----------



## lesAdrets

gnana2kumar said:


> I decided to wear my monster Peekaboo today, and I liked my outfit, so I thought I'd post for you guys  This is one of my favourite bags ever!



Ahhhhhhh this looks amaaaaazing on you! Love your whole look - thanks so much for posting


----------



## LVLux

Looks so Sharp/Fashionable on you! Is this the Medium size? Love it!


----------



## gnana2kumar

lesAdrets said:


> Ahhhhhhh this looks amaaaaazing on you! Love your whole look - thanks so much for posting



Thank you, thank you!!  My look is not without effort haha 



LVLux said:


> Looks so Sharp/Fashionable on you! Is this the Medium size? Love it!



Thank you!!  And yes, this is the medium peekaboo! I think Fendi is currently selling the monster in a large, which would be way too big for my too-skinny self haha.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

gnana2kumar said:


> I decided to wear my monster Peekaboo today, and I liked my outfit, so I thought I'd post for you guys  This is one of my favourite bags ever!


You look perfect, so fashionable! Congrats on the beautiful bag and great outfit!


----------



## authenticplease

gnana2kumar said:


> I decided to wear my monster Peekaboo today, and I liked my outfit, so I thought I'd post for you guys  This is one of my favourite bags ever!



Love your look.....and your Peekaboo


----------



## Wudge

gnana2kumar said:


> I decided to wear my monster Peekaboo today, and I liked my outfit, so I thought I'd post for you guys  This is one of my favourite bags ever!



Love the outfit! Love the bag! You're the whole package!


----------



## lovely64

My first peekaboo!


----------



## coleigh

lovely64 said:


> My first peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2885195


Beautiful!  What do you think?


----------



## LVLux

lovely64 said:


> My first peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2885195




Lovely Choice!!!


----------



## hiddencharms

gnana2kumar said:


> I decided to wear my monster Peekaboo today, and I liked my outfit, so I thought I'd post for you guys  This is one of my favourite bags ever!



You have great style! and love that monster!


----------



## lovely64

coleigh said:


> Beautiful!  What do you think?




Thank you! I love it! The inside is so pretty, lol!


----------



## lovely64

LVLux said:


> Lovely Choice!!!




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

hiddencharms said:


> You have great style! and love that monster!




Thank you!!


----------



## hiddencharms

lovely64 said:


> My first peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2885195



congrats! lovely bag + bug!


----------



## lovely64

hiddencharms said:


> congrats! lovely bag + bug!




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Here's the beautiful inside!


----------



## icechampagne

gnana2kumar said:


> I decided to wear my monster Peekaboo today, and I liked my outfit, so I thought I'd post for you guys  This is one of my favourite bags ever!



loooove it!!


----------



## crisbac

lovely64 said:


> My first peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2885195



Congratulations, lovely64! Great bag and such a cute buggie!!


----------



## authenticplease

lovely64 said:


> My first peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2885195




What a first they are!  Just stunning together


----------



## lovely64

crisbac said:


> Congratulations, lovely64! Great bag and such a cute buggie!!




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

authenticplease said:


> What a first they are!  Just stunning together




Thank you I'm in love!


----------



## lovely64

Monster and peekaboo love today.


----------



## krawford

That is a great bag!!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

lovely64 said:


> My first peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2885195




This is so lovely!!! I saw the bug at Nordstrom and it's so pretty, congrats dear


----------



## lovely64

krawford said:


> That is a great bag!!!!




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Kfoorya2 said:


> This is so lovely!!! I saw the bug at Nordstrom and it's so pretty, congrats dear




Thanks, I love the bug!


----------



## wt880014

lovely64 said:


> Monster and peekaboo love today.
> 
> View attachment 2886455



Fabulous combination! Love it all! And the bugs are so much fun! I was out shopping with my husband land week and had my bug.  Three people stopped to ask me where I got it. Each time my husband said, "you could buy this one!"


----------



## sheanabelle

gnana2kumar said:


> I decided to wear my monster Peekaboo today, and I liked my outfit, so I thought I'd post for you guys  This is one of my favourite bags ever!



This looks great!! And sorry, I am new to Fendi..do all Peekaboos have a monster coming out?


----------



## crisbac

wt880014 said:


> Fabulous combination! Love it all! And the bugs are so much fun! I was out shopping with my husband land week and had my bug.  Three people stopped to ask me where I got it. Each time my husband said, "you could buy this one!"


Oh! So typical! My husband feels embarrased when I take my buggie out. He thinks it's something for teenagers.


----------



## lovely64

wt880014 said:


> Fabulous combination! Love it all! And the bugs are so much fun! I was out shopping with my husband land week and had my bug.  Three people stopped to ask me where I got it. Each time my husband said, "you could buy this one!"




Thank you! Lol!!! Too funny!


----------



## lovely64

sheanabelle said:


> This looks great!! And sorry, I am new to Fendi..do all Peekaboos have a monster coming out?




You buy the monster separately. Or you mean the eyes!?! Those are special peekaboos.


----------



## escety

Love the bag! Is the leather prone to scratches?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

My pretty new peekaboo!


----------



## mixlv

I love this bag so much and hope to buy it in 2 weeks!


----------



## MrGoyard

Designerhbgirl said:


> My pretty new peekaboo!


 Amazing! Congrats =)


----------



## Designerhbgirl

mixlv said:


> I love this bag so much and hope to buy it in 2 weeks!


I hope you get to buy it - it's even prettier in person!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

MrVuitton said:


> Amazing! Congrats =)


Thanks so much!


----------



## amadea88

Designerhbgirl said:


> My pretty new peekaboo!



Beautiful, I love it, congrats


----------



## Designerhbgirl

amadea88 said:


> Beautiful, I love it, congrats


Thank you! I  her so much!


----------



## Jaye18

YimwithKit said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm going to buy a peekaboo as my first FENDI bag, but wondering buy black or blue (as attached). Would all of you give me advise. Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869908




Blue, I'm looking to purchase this in the blue too


----------



## Vwa303

Black


----------



## someone900

Anyone know if a Fendi Peekaboo exists in a Tiffany color?


----------



## LVDragon07

Designerhbgirl said:


> My pretty new peekaboo!



Gorgeous!! Congrats on this beauty!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Designerhbgirl said:


> My pretty new peekaboo!


Is this the mini? I know it comes in several sizes. Love it! congrats!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

LVDragon07 said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats on this beauty!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Bijouxlady said:


> Is this the mini? I know it comes in several sizes. Love it! congrats!


Thank you! It's the small, not the mini. I saw the minis and they are just adorable!


----------



## mixlv

Beautiful!  Can you post a picture of the interior?  This is the one I want to buy.


----------



## Winterbaby

Designerhbgirl said:


> My pretty new peekaboo!



So cute! 
I was considering the micro but if I can't fit my phone and keys then that could be a problem. Can you advise the size and what you can fit inside please? Also price point for this size. 
Thanks and congrats!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

mixlv said:


> Beautiful!  Can you post a picture of the interior?  This is the one I want to buy.


Hi! Here's a link to the blue version of this bag - the lining is the same as in the black version 
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...t-Show?pid=00505037045661&q=Peekaboo&index=12


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Winterbaby said:


> So cute!
> I was considering the micro but if I can't fit my phone and keys then that could be a problem. Can you advise the size and what you can fit inside please? Also price point for this size.
> Thanks and congrats!


Hi! I didn't look at the micro that closely, but here's a link that shows the measurements and price for this size. Hope this helps! http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ct-Show?pid=00505037045784&q=Peekaboo&index=5


----------



## moonxit7

Hi everyone, I just bought a Fendi limited edition peekaboo monster bag in medium yesterday. But now I'm not sure if I should return it or sale it since I don't carry tote often. Does anyone have any suggestion in terms of re-sale price? I would like to sale it in its original price with all the tags, Fendi boutique receipt and bag raincoat.


----------



## mixlv

I NEED opinions, comments and advice.  I am "this" close to pulling the trigger and buying a Fendi Peekaboo in the medium size in black.  But I can only buy one designer bag this year to add to my little tiny collection and want a classic, everyday bag in a classic color (black or camel for example).  My number one pick is the peekaboo but my other choices are a Prada Saffiano Tote or a Louis Vuitton Alma PM.  What I need is something to hold my iPad mini and other business things like notepad, etc.  I want a bag to take me from a business meeting to shopping at the mall to out for dinner/drinks with my husband.  To-date I have a Louis Vuitton Neverful for more casual days, a Prada Wallet, and a Louis Vuitton Cles.  So I need an everyday, classic bag next.  I'm in my 40's and like classic, clean lines.

Should I pull the trigger and buy the Fendi Peekaboo?  Anyone have anything negative to say about this bag or constructive criticism?  Thank you!!!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

mixlv said:


> I NEED opinions, comments and advice.  I am "this" close to pulling the trigger and buying a Fendi Peekaboo in the medium size in black.  But I can only buy one designer bag this year to add to my little tiny collection and want a classic, everyday bag in a classic color (black or camel for example).  My number one pick is the peekaboo but my other choices are a Prada Saffiano Tote or a Louis Vuitton Alma PM.  What I need is something to hold my iPad mini and other business things like notepad, etc.  I want a bag to take me from a business meeting to shopping at the mall to out for dinner/drinks with my husband.  To-date I have a Louis Vuitton Neverful for more casual days, a Prada Wallet, and a Louis Vuitton Cles.  So I need an everyday, classic bag next.  I'm in my 40's and like classic, clean lines.
> 
> Should I pull the trigger and buy the Fendi Peekaboo?  Anyone have anything negative to say about this bag or constructive criticism?  Thank you!!!!


Hi! I think you commented on my new black Peekaboo : ). I also have a LV Alma but in the MM size. Given what you'd like to carry in your bag on a daily basis, have you tried the LV Alma PM to see if it even works size-wise? I found it to be smaller in capacity than it looks because of its shape and stiffness. I think you could easily fit everything you've mentioned in the Peekaboo. Just something to consider. Personally I'm not a fan of the Prada tote. Good luck deciding!


----------



## mixlv

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! I think you commented on my new black Peekaboo : ). I also have a LV Alma but in the MM size. Given what you'd like to carry in your bag on a daily basis, have you tried the LV Alma PM to see if it even works size-wise? I found it to be smaller in capacity than it looks because of its shape and stiffness. I think you could easily fit everything you've mentioned in the Peekaboo. Just something to consider. Personally I'm not a fan of the Prada tote. Good luck deciding!


Hi!  Your peekaboo is the mini right?  Not the larger one?  I think the mini is the right size for me.  The micro is just not realistic and the larger size looks pretty big.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

mixlv said:


> Hi!  Your peekaboo is the mini right?  Not the larger one?  I think the mini is the right size for me.  The micro is just not realistic and the larger size looks pretty big.


I think it's the small. It's about 13" wide, 9.5" tall and 5" deep. A really nice size!


----------



## EElinaP

Dont judge me! I am fashion disaster today) (i work as fashion news editor on the radio)) Love my Fendi Peekaboo! So even tho it does not match my outfit...


----------



## lovely64

moonxit7 said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought a Fendi limited edition peekaboo monster bag in medium yesterday. But now I'm not sure if I should return it or sale it since I don't carry tote often. Does anyone have any suggestion in terms of re-sale price? I would like to sale it in its original price with all the tags, Fendi boutique receipt and bag raincoat.




You aren't allowed to sale bags on tpf, just an fyi.


----------



## JINXLK

Hi everyone! I'm completely new to Fendi and I was thinking of getting a peekaboo, but I'm confused on which leather to choose. Which is the most durable in the long run? Thank you!


----------



## Wplijnaar

Designerhbgirl said:


> My pretty new peekaboo!


Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats !!!! So beautiful  im looking forward to buying my 1st Fendi Peekaboo in Black next month, just having difficulty deciding which size to get ! Small / Mini / or the new Micro size coming soon ... Decisions decisions


----------



## crisbac

mixlv said:


> I NEED opinions, comments and advice.  I am "this" close to pulling the trigger and buying a Fendi Peekaboo in the medium size in black.  But I can only buy one designer bag this year to add to my little tiny collection and want a classic, everyday bag in a classic color (black or camel for example).  My number one pick is the peekaboo but my other choices are a Prada Saffiano Tote or a Louis Vuitton Alma PM.  What I need is something to hold my iPad mini and other business things like notepad, etc.  I want a bag to take me from a business meeting to shopping at the mall to out for dinner/drinks with my husband.  To-date I have a Louis Vuitton Neverful for more casual days, a Prada Wallet, and a Louis Vuitton Cles.  So I need an everyday, classic bag next.  I'm in my 40's and like classic, clean lines.
> 
> Should I pull the trigger and buy the Fendi Peekaboo?  Anyone have anything negative to say about this bag or constructive criticism?  Thank you!!!!



Hi, mixlv!  Maybe watching LVlover cc's video on YouTube can help you decide: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSMvEECuYO8
LVlover cc speaks about the LV Alma PM and the Prada Saffiano. I have the LV Alma PM and I coincide with LVlover cc. Maybe the Prada Saffiano and the Fendi Peekaboo can be more practical. I like the Fendi Peekaboo so much, I think I would go for it if I were you.


----------



## mixlv

mixlv said:


> Hi!  Your peekaboo is the mini right?  Not the larger one?  I think the mini is the right size for me.  The micro is just not realistic and the larger size looks pretty big.


Well after going back and forth and back and forth and looking at bags online and in person for months I finally chose the Fendi 2Jours Petite in pale pink.  I ordered it tonight and I'll post a pic when I get it but it seems to be the perfect choice for me - a combination of saffiano leather and calf skin in pink that is similar to the Prada tote I was looking at, but is Fendi - and pale pink which I love.  Thanks for your help!  
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-2...ements%3D&eItemId=prod176420143&cmCat=product


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Wplijnaar said:


> Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Congrats !!!! So beautiful  im looking forward to buying my 1st Fendi Peekaboo in Black next month, just having difficulty deciding which size to get ! Small / Mini / or the new Micro size coming soon ... Decisions decisions


Thank you! Peekaboo is such a pretty bag. The micro is super cute! Good luck deciding : )


----------



## Redenkeew

Here was me rocking the Micro yesterday. It's the cutest bag ever. Definitely an unrealistic purchase but worth it. My whole office gushed over this cutie.


----------



## Wplijnaar

Redenkeew said:


> Here was me rocking the Micro yesterday. It's the cutest bag ever. Definitely an unrealistic purchase but worth it. My whole office gushed over this cutie.



OMG ! So adorable !!!! Love love love


----------



## Yoshi1296

Redenkeew said:


> Here was me rocking the Micro yesterday. It's the cutest bag ever. Definitely an unrealistic purchase but worth it. My whole office gushed over this cutie.




OMG it's gorgeous!! Your outfit is on point! You're so lucky you got yours. I'm still waiting for mine, hopefully it will come in soon.

I just have one question though, is it a turn lock closure on both sides? I saw a pic and it looks like it is turn lock on one side and a regular button closure on the other side.


----------



## Redenkeew

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG it's gorgeous!! Your outfit is on point! You're so lucky you got yours. I'm still waiting for mine, hopefully it will come in soon.
> 
> I just have one question though, is it a turn lock closure on both sides? I saw a pic and it looks like it is turn lock on one side and a regular button closure on the other side.



Thank you lol! And that's correct, it's turn lock on one side and button closure on the other


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Redenkeew said:


> Here was me rocking the Micro yesterday. It's the cutest bag ever. Definitely an unrealistic purchase but worth it. My whole office gushed over this cutie.


Your outfit looks fantastic, and that little peekaboo is the cutest little thing!! Congrats!


----------



## krawford




----------



## hiddencharms

Redenkeew said:


> Here was me rocking the Micro yesterday. It's the cutest bag ever. Definitely an unrealistic purchase but worth it. My whole office gushed over this cutie.



VERY CUTE!! Love your style!


----------



## Redenkeew

One more shot of this amazingly adorable bag!


----------



## authenticplease

Redenkeew said:


> Here was me rocking the Micro yesterday. It's the cutest bag ever. Definitely an unrealistic purchase but worth it. My whole office gushed over this cutie.



Rocking is a great description This photo is print worthy perfect......and your outfit is so cool


----------



## Yoshi1296

Redenkeew said:


> One more shot of this amazingly adorable bag!



LOVE this!! I got the Chanel brochure in the mail too! Isn't it amazing?

I just got the call from my SA and I'm picking up my micro Peekaboo tomorrow!!


----------



## LVLux

Redenkeew said:


> One more shot of this amazingly adorable bag!


Love your Cool Pic-Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wt880014

Redenkeew said:


> Here was me rocking the Micro yesterday. It's the cutest bag ever. Definitely an unrealistic purchase but worth it. My whole office gushed over this cutie.



Love this!


----------



## ThePugDr

Will the Micro fit an Iphone 6?


----------



## Redenkeew

ThePugDr said:


> Will the Micro fit an Iphone 6?



Horizontally? Nope. Vertically? Half of the iPhone 6. Me and my friends all agreed that it's super cute when half of iPhone 6 is peeking out of the bag when you put the phone in. 

After all, let's all agree that the Micro is for that added fun we need in life anyway. It's clearly not meant for any other function other than being a show-stopper.


----------



## crisbac

Redenkeew said:


> Horizontally? Nope. Vertically? Half of the iPhone 6. Me and my friends all agreed that it's super cute when half of iPhone 6 is peeking out of the bag when you put the phone in.
> 
> After all, let's all agree that the Micro is for that added fun we need in life anyway. It's clearly not meant for any other function other than being a show-stopper.


I totally agree with you: "that added fun we need in life". Congratulations on your Micro Peekaboo! Your whole look is gorgeous!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Blue Monster Peekaboo!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

ThisVNchick said:


> Blue Monster Peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2915484


Love it! Congratulations!


----------



## LVLux

ThisVNchick said:


> Blue Monster Peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2915484


Fun-where did you find this one? I am looking for one in the US-any suggestions?


----------



## LVLux

Other than the mini/micro does the Peekaboo bag come in small, medium & large?  I am trying to locate some information on the Small size as I want to find some modeling pics of the small.
TIA


----------



## lillianwawa

hi, Can anyone share what can fit inside the small/mini peekaboo?
thanks.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ThisVNchick said:


> Blue Monster Peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2915484


Beautiful bag indeed!


----------



## ThisVNchick

LVLux said:


> Fun-where did you find this one? I am looking for one in the US-any suggestions?




An associate from Saks has it. I believe the blue is a Saks edition because my SA from Fendi said Fendi didn't have any blues...


----------



## LVLux

ThisVNchick said:


> An associate from Saks has it. I believe the blue is a Saks edition because my SA from Fendi said Fendi didn't have any blues...



Ok I will try Saks NM nor Barneys had it- so pretty w a pop of whimsy!


----------



## tavi

My first Fendi Peekaboo in Selleria leather


----------



## wt880014

tavi said:


> My first Fendi Peekaboo in Selleria leather



Fabulous!!!!


----------



## Wplijnaar

tavi said:


> My first Fendi Peekaboo in Selleria leather



Gorgeous !!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

tavi said:


> My first Fendi Peekaboo in Selleria leather


LOVE!!!!! I really love the Selleria Peekaboo! Huge congratulations on this beauty!


----------



## amadea88

tavi said:


> My first Fendi Peekaboo in Selleria leather



Love love love!


----------



## SGBB

Sharing my first Fendi - Peekaboo with monster twilly. Just feel a bit odd that this bag comes with a rain cover, but not a storage box that people would usually get from Chanel or Hermes with handbag purchases.


----------



## LVLux

Love the new additions!
Ps: a raincoat is more practical than a box maybe Fendi is the one that has it right


----------



## krawford

tavi said:


> My first Fendi Peekaboo in Selleria leather


 Love, love, love it.  You look fabulous.  I almost bought that exact bag, but ended up buying it in the black Selleria.  I wanted that one as well, but bought the Anna in the toffee color.  You look oh so cool!!!


----------



## krawford

SGBB said:


> View attachment 2919595
> 
> Sharing my first Fendi - Peekaboo with monster twilly. Just feel a bit odd that this bag comes with a rain cover, but not a storage box that people would usually get from Chanel or Hermes with handbag purchases.


 Really?  My Peekaboo came in a beautiful yellow Fendi box, very much like the Chanel classic flap box.  Your bag is beautiful!!  Can I ask you what size it is?


----------



## SGBB

Let me give the SA a call tmr to see if she can give me a box. It's a regular size.


----------



## Wplijnaar

SGBB said:


> Let me give the SA a call tmr to see if she can give me a box. It's a regular size.



She should have given you a box , I bought a mini black peekaboo last Thursday and I was given the yellow box with magnetic closure


----------



## SGBB

Got the box from the SA, looks like in HK, we need to ask for it, otherwise, the Fendi store wouldn't give out the box.


----------



## lovely64

My new monster. Btw I didn't get a box for my peekaboo bought from stylebop?


----------



## lovely64

SGBB said:


> View attachment 2919595
> 
> Sharing my first Fendi - Peekaboo with monster twilly. Just feel a bit odd that this bag comes with a rain cover, but not a storage box that people would usually get from Chanel or Hermes with handbag purchases.




Beautiful! I love the twilly too!


----------



## pinktailcat

lovely64 said:


> My new monster. Btw I didn't get a box for my peekaboo bought from stylebop?
> 
> View attachment 2922123



I did not get the fendi box neither when I bought it from Net a Porter. 

As long as I know, if you don't buy from one of the Fendi Boutiques you won't get the Fendi Box. 
It is a bit confusing but most of Fendi inside of Saks and Bloomingdales are "Boutique" so you can get the Fendi box if you ask.

Fendi inside of NM, also Fendi available to be purchased online (Saks, BG, Nordstrom, etc) don't offer fendi box nor fend ribbons etc


----------



## LVLux

ThisVNchick said:


> Blue Monster Peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2915484


After owning this Baby for a few days- are you happy with the color? I've located one but am second guessing and wondering if I should go for black instead???


----------



## ThisVNchick

LVLux said:


> After owning this Baby for a few days- are you happy with the color? I've located one but am second guessing and wondering if I should go for black instead???




Oh no, I didn't buy the bag, I was just posting because it was a recently released color. 

I actually own this monster in black and love it. I think the black is much more classic. The blue is a fun twist but if I had to choose, definitely the black.


----------



## fanki1983

http://theboyandthebag.com/2015/01/31/by-the-way-peekaboo-and-bag-bugs-fendi-mens-runway-fw-2015/

Just spotted this men one on the 2015 S/S runway, I think this is the first time I see the men Peekaboo in the men lines with a smaller size?  Any one has a rough idea how much its going to cost?  I m 5'7 so definitely won't go for the original men peekabo (it was quite big) when it first came out last year in 2014.


----------



## LVLux

ThisVNchick said:


> Oh no, I didn't buy the bag, I was just posting because it was a recently released color.
> 
> I actually own this monster in black and love it. I think the black is much more classic. The blue is a fun twist but if I had to choose, definitely the black.



Oh Very Glad to know that & after looking at pics last night I too think the Black has more substance-The blue is fun though!
Thxs!


----------



## Aurora

Does anyone know if the eyes on the monster peekaboo appear on both panels or just 1?


----------



## Cest La Vie

Aurora said:


> Does anyone know if the eyes on the monster peekaboo appear on both panels or just 1?




I have the black monster peekaboo and the eyes are only on 1 panel. HTH


----------



## LVLux

I still want one so bad but when I find one I love it is in the wrong size- so want this in the medium size


----------



## krawford

Oh yes, I love that bag as well.  It is only in the large size?


----------



## LVLux

krawford said:


> Oh yes, I love that bag as well.  It is only in the large size?


I wrote the SA last night-Keeping my fingers crossed that I could buy this in a Medium if they make it. Otherwise-Please Help put me out of my Misery.
Which Peekaboo to buy:
Fendi Medium Black w Monster Face
Fendi Medium Blue w Monster Face
Serr/pebbled Leather Small (love the cross body long Strap)
Thanks for helping a Bag Obsessed Member out


----------



## crisbac

LVLux said:


> I wrote the SA last night-Keeping my fingers crossed that I could buy this in a Medium if they make it. Otherwise-Please Help put me out of my Misery.
> Which Peekaboo to buy:
> Fendi Medium Black w Monster Face
> Fendi Medium Blue w Monster Face
> Serr/pebbled Leather Small (love the cross body long Strap)
> Thanks for helping a Bag Obsessed Member out


I vote for the Medium Black w Monster Face (but I'm biased, I love everything monster!)


----------



## Havanese 28

tavi said:


> My first Fendi Peekaboo in Selleria leather


Gorgeous bag and it looks amazing in you!


----------



## Havanese 28

SGBB said:


> View attachment 2919595
> 
> Sharing my first Fendi - Peekaboo with monster twilly. Just feel a bit odd that this bag comes with a rain cover, but not a storage box that people would usually get from Chanel or Hermes with handbag purchases.


Your bag is stunning!  It looks amazing on you.  Is this the medium?  You chose a fabulous color!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

LVLux said:


> I wrote the SA last night-Keeping my fingers crossed that I could buy this in a Medium if they make it. Otherwise-Please Help put me out of my Misery.
> Which Peekaboo to buy:
> Fendi Medium Black w Monster Face
> Fendi Medium Blue w Monster Face
> Serr/pebbled Leather Small (love the cross body long Strap)
> Thanks for helping a Bag Obsessed Member out


My vote is for the selleria peekaboo! It's a timeless classic!


----------



## LVLux

I think I found one that I love-will post when it arrives but might be a few weeks 
Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Aurora

Cest La Vie said:


> I have the black monster peekaboo and the eyes are only on 1 panel. HTH



Thanks! Is yours fron the current season?


----------



## Cest La Vie

Aurora said:


> Thanks! Is yours fron the current season?




Nope, I purchased mine last September


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

LVLux said:


> I wrote the SA last night-Keeping my fingers crossed that I could buy this in a Medium if they make it. Otherwise-Please Help put me out of my Misery.
> Which Peekaboo to buy:
> Fendi Medium Black w Monster Face
> Fendi Medium Blue w Monster Face
> Serr/pebbled Leather Small (love the cross body long Strap)
> Thanks for helping a Bag Obsessed Member out


I'm in love with the Selleria Peekaboo.  Does anyone know if the Selleria on their websites are from 2014?  Or do they consider them not seasonal since they chose such classic colours?


----------



## authenticplease

New on Nordies.com

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-l...egoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=1400


----------



## LVLux

authenticplease said:


> New on Nordies.com
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-l...egoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=1400


I have one selected/preordered will update when it arrives as I don't have an ETD as of yet-Stay tuned!
Yes, love the painted orchid leather too


----------



## princessbuttons

To all the peekaboo ladies (and gents  

I am considering buying my first peekaboo, however I am a real fan of the slouchy look peekaboo I.e. When it's open it's really floppy. After going into Fendi, and checking out the medium size... I kinda get the feeling medium is not very slouchy at all. For everyone who has had their peekaboo for a while in med size...can you let me how they have been wearing in, slouchiness etc. Any photos would be great! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## sleepykitten

lovely64 said:


> Here's the beautiful inside!
> 
> View attachment 2886122



omg, love the white+pink combo! may I ask where did you get this from? would love to be your twin!


----------



## moonxit7

crisbac said:


> I vote for the Medium Black w Monster Face (but I'm biased, I love everything monster!)


I love Peekaboo monster in black! I bought one last month. In the beginning I doubt it because of the size, not because of the face, I obsessed with the face!  (I used to carry smaller size bags because as an art director I don't need to carry big heavy stuff. But after a while, I start love the monster in medium black!) It's fun and elegant! The more I look it, the more I love it! I actually just bought another peekaboo monster today, just love them! Some people say the monster face design is going to be out of the trend after a couple of seasons, but who cares! I believe it's a classic icon!


----------



## crisbac

moonxit7 said:


> I love Peekaboo monster in black! I bought one last month. In the beginning I doubt it because of the size, not because of the face, I obsessed with the face!  (I used to carry smaller size bags because as an art director I don't need to carry big heavy stuff. But after a while, I start love the monster in medium black!) It's fun and elegant! The more I look it, the more I love it! I actually just bought another peekaboo monster today, just love them! Some people say the monster face design is going to be out of the trend after a couple of seasons, but who cares! I believe it's a classic icon!


Great, moonxit7! Congratulations on your new monster peekaboo! I totally agree with you: it is a classic icon. Definitely!  Congratulations again and enjoy!!


----------



## lovely64

sleepykitten said:


> omg, love the white+pink combo! may I ask where did you get this from? would love to be your twin!




Thank you! It's not white but chalk colour, and orange inside.I bought it from stylebop.


----------



## YimwithKit

If I want to buy my first FENDI bag, medium peekaboo, which colour should be bought? Blue? Black? Or brown?

I'm 30 la. Thanks


----------



## LVLux

tavi said:


> My first Fendi Peekaboo in Selleria leather



I am going to be Bag Twins w/you-Have this combo on it's way to me in the small size to hold me over until my PreOrder arrives.


----------



## mnwhit

New here and thought I'd share the micro I got in today from Nordstrom. It's in Neon Blue, although it's not too bright. Sat it next to my black mini for size references.


----------



## LVLux

Adorbs!!!


----------



## amadea88

mnwhit said:


> New here and thought I'd share the micro I got in today from Nordstrom. It's in Neon Blue, although it's not too bright. Sat it next to my black mini for size references.



They are beautiful!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

mnwhit said:


> New here and thought I'd share the micro I got in today from Nordstrom. It's in Neon Blue, although it's not too bright. Sat it next to my black mini for size references.


Very cute!


----------



## Wplijnaar

mnwhit said:


> New here and thought I'd share the micro I got in today from Nordstrom. It's in Neon Blue, although it's not too bright. Sat it next to my black mini for size references.



I love the Peekaboo  Micro is so So cute ! I do love the black mini coz of form and function  congrats and enjoy !!!!!


----------



## Wplijnaar

I love the Peekaboo  Micro is so So cute ! I do love the black mini coz of form and function of the bag. Congrats and enjoy !!!!!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Does anyone have the new brown medium peekaboo with blue interior?  I'd love to see modeling pictures of the beauty!


----------



## authenticplease

mnwhit said:


> New here and thought I'd share the micro I got in today from Nordstrom. It's in Neon Blue, although it's not too bright. Sat it next to my black mini for size references.



Awww....such a cute shot of your Peekaboos!   It really helps to see them side by side


----------



## averagejoe

mnwhit said:


> New here and thought I'd share the micro I got in today from Nordstrom. It's in Neon Blue, although it's not too bright. Sat it next to my black mini for size references.



It's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## authenticplease

Here is another size comparision.....ad from Shopstyle email......


----------



## LVLux

Getting Ready for Spring w/Fendi Peekaboo & Emmanuel Charm/Scarf from Coach!
Still not sure if I am supposed to leave the sides undone or not-Think I like them fastened better but then the bag does not seem to "Peekaboo"


----------



## coleigh

^^^^Love this color; the best neutral.


----------



## amadea88

LVLux said:


> Getting Ready for Spring w/Fendi Peekaboo & Emmanuel Charm/Scarf from Coach!
> Still not sure if I am supposed to leave the sides undone or not-Think I like them fastened better but then the bag does not seem to "Peekaboo"



Absolutely beautiful


----------



## LVLux

Thank you- so fun to share w/Peekaboo Peeps!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

LVLux said:


> Getting Ready for Spring w/Fendi Peekaboo & Emmanuel Charm/Scarf from Coach!
> Still not sure if I am supposed to leave the sides undone or not-Think I like them fastened better but then the bag does not seem to "Peekaboo"


Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous!  Modeling pics please   I'm a fan of it all closed up too


----------



## Designerhbgirl

LVLux said:


> Getting Ready for Spring w/Fendi Peekaboo & Emmanuel Charm/Scarf from Coach!
> Still not sure if I am supposed to leave the sides undone or not-Think I like them fastened better but then the bag does not seem to "Peekaboo"


So pretty! I like the sides closed up too : )


----------



## LVLux

tavi said:


> My first Fendi Peekaboo in Selleria leather





Designerhbgirl said:


> So pretty! I like the sides closed up too : )



I just closed them back & it does look much more "Pulled" together  I hope it will eventually still get a little droop so it plays Peekaboo!


----------



## krawford

LVLux said:


> Getting Ready for Spring w/Fendi Peekaboo & Emmanuel Charm/Scarf from Coach!
> Still not sure if I am supposed to leave the sides undone or not-Think I like them fastened better but then the bag does not seem to "Peekaboo"


 Gorgeous bag.  What size?  In the picture, it looks almost the mini size.


----------



## authenticplease

LVLux said:


> Getting Ready for Spring w/Fendi Peekaboo & Emmanuel Charm/Scarf from Coach!
> 
> Still not sure if I am supposed to leave the sides undone or not-Think I like them fastened better but then the bag does not seem to "Peekaboo"




  I would continue to play with this cutie and wear the sides both ways


----------



## LVLux

krawford said:


> Gorgeous bag.  What size?  In the picture, it looks almost the mini size.



It is called the regular size/small not mini.  Here is the link for exact measurements-It looks bigger on me like the one  being modeled in the link.  My image I shot standing above it so that is why it probably looks smaller but it fills up a good portion of my full size chair to get a perspective.
http://www.barneys.com/fendi-selleria-peekaboo-bag-503704567.html#q=fendi+selleria&start=3


----------



## crisbac

coleigh said:


> ^^^^Love this color; the best neutral.


+1!


----------



## tavi

LVLux said:


> I just closed them back & it does look much more "Pulled" together  I hope it will eventually still get a little droop so it plays Peekaboo!


great choice!  Congratulation! I am wearing it just one way, not a "peekaboo one", I think it doesn't matter, here is no monster inside...


----------



## LVLux

tavi said:


> great choice!  Congratulation! I am wearing it just one way, not a "peekaboo one", I think it doesn't matter, here is no monster inside...


Great Pic-That looks wonderful on you!  I agree since there is no face closed is good and I looked up a few pics of older versions and it looks like eventually they will relax on their own and so we might get a little leather/color contrast peekaboo in a few months of use 
Thanks for sharing - I am going to wear mine tomorrow for the first time...


----------



## lovely64

Peekaboos, medium and micro [emoji178]


----------



## coleigh

^^^too cute!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

lovely64 said:


> Peekaboos, medium and micro [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 2937428
> 
> View attachment 2937429


Adorable! Love them both!


----------



## amadea88

lovely64 said:


> Peekaboos, medium and micro [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 2937428
> 
> View attachment 2937429



Gorgeous!


----------



## Icyss

mnwhit said:


> New here and thought I'd share the micro I got in today from Nordstrom. It's in Neon Blue, although it's not too bright. Sat it next to my black mini for size references.




Gorgeous color! Is there any way you can take a picture of what stuff can fit in your micro? TIA[emoji253]


----------



## lovely64

coleigh said:


> ^^^too cute!




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Designerhbgirl said:


> Adorable! Love them both!




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

amadea88 said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## Wplijnaar

lovely64 said:


> peekaboos, medium and micro [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 2937428
> 
> View attachment 2937429



love !!!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Can a micro for an iphone 6?


----------



## lovely64

Wplijnaar said:


> love !!!




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

seahorseinstripes said:


> Can a micro for an iphone 6?




I think so but I have not checked yet. I only have an iPhone 5s and I think it fits. I will check asap. Maybe an iPhone 6 is too large?


----------



## ms-whitney

iPhone six is slightly too large, I tried both the front and back snap


----------



## lovely64

Micro in action


----------



## lovely64

ms-whitney said:


> iPhone six is slightly too large, I tried both the front and back snap




I thought so too. My 5 will fit but I am soon getting the 6. Thanks for the info.


----------



## authenticplease

lovely64 said:


> Peekaboos, medium and micro [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 2937428
> 
> View attachment 2937429



Awwww, this is perfection!  QuTweet and the Micro always make me smile......So much wonderful Fendi happiness in one place


----------



## seahorseinstripes

ah too bad  I think this would be a cute phone bag.


----------



## Txoceangirl

I purchased a gorgeous Selleria small peekaboo in cobalt blue and Love it.  Ive used it about 6 times and some of the stitching is breaking on the shoulder strap. Not certain if I need to take it in for repair or wait for other problems to surface. Anyone else have a similar experience? Purchased at Saks.


----------



## lovely64

authenticplease said:


> Awwww, this is perfection!  QuTweet and the Micro always make me smile......So much wonderful Fendi happiness in one place




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

seahorseinstripes said:


> ah too bad  I think this would be a cute phone bag.




Yes!


----------



## One1cherry

lovely64 said:


> Monster and peekaboo love today.
> 
> View attachment 2886455


So pretty!!! I love this color, is it easy to maintain? Will dark denim stain it? Thanks.


----------



## lovely64

One1cherry said:


> So pretty!!! I love this color, is it easy to maintain? Will dark denim stain it? Thanks.




Thank you! I have not carried it yet. It's still not Springy enough where I live.


----------



## ipekkeles

I'm planning on buying a medium Peekaboo for myself this month and considering buying a micro one for my daughter. Her first birthday is in July and i want to buy it as a special present. Obviously she is not going to be using it but i thought dow the line, as she gets older, she will look back and think it is a very special gift. Would that be ridiculous? Am i going crazy?


----------



## buonobi

ipekkeles said:


> I'm planning on buying a medium Peekaboo for myself this month and considering buying a micro one for my daughter. Her first birthday is in July and i want to buy it as a special present. Obviously she is not going to be using it but i thought dow the line, as she gets older, she will look back and think it is a very special gift. Would that be ridiculous? Am i going crazy?




you are a sweet mom!
sometimes u could steal it for using as a bag charm ahahahah


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

ipekkeles said:


> I'm planning on buying a medium Peekaboo for myself this month and considering buying a micro one for my daughter. Her first birthday is in July and i want to buy it as a special present. Obviously she is not going to be using it but i thought dow the line, as she gets older, she will look back and think it is a very special gift. Would that be ridiculous? Am i going crazy?


I can't fathom spending that much on a bag for my toddler but I think it's totally cute.  They are such a perfect size for them :buttercup:


----------



## ipekkeles

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I can't fathom spending that much on a bag for my toddler but I think it's totally cute.  They are such a perfect size for them :buttercup:



I don't think i will let her use it until she is at an age that knows the value of it and that she can take care of it. But i'm thinking when she is like 18 or something she could look at the bag and say my first birthday present was a Fendi bag. It will probably be vintage by then.


----------



## ipekkeles

buonobi said:


> you are a sweet mom!
> sometimes u could steal it for using as a bag charm ahahahah



That is exactly my plan until she gets older


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

ipekkeles said:


> I don't think i will let her use it until she is at an age that knows the value of it and that she can take care of it. But i'm thinking when she is like 18 or something she could look at the bag and say my first birthday present was a Fendi bag. It will probably be vintage by then.


awww but I love all the pictures I'm seeing of toddlers with Micro Fendi's and Celine's.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lovely64 said:


> Micro in action
> 
> View attachment 2939277


Love this peekaboo so bright


----------



## nattle

Does anyone know if it is possible to order a custom made peekaboo in Italy store and get them to ship overseas?


----------



## Mellee

I've really been eyeing the peekaboo lately and love all the pics posted in this thread. I'm considering getting a black peekaboo or saint Laurent sac de jour. What do you all think?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Mellee said:


> I've really been eyeing the peekaboo lately and love all the pics posted in this thread. I'm considering getting a black peekaboo or saint Laurent sac de jour. What do you all think?


I love my peekaboo! I'd pick the peekaboo over any Saint Laurent bag


----------



## buonobi

Mellee said:


> I've really been eyeing the peekaboo lately and love all the pics posted in this thread. I'm considering getting a black peekaboo or saint Laurent sac de jour. What do you all think?




If you ask here, the answer should be Peekaboo.and for me Peekaboo is Classic.

I love peekaboo , it's elegant, feminine  and well made.[emoji33][emoji173]&#65039;I'm waiting to get it!

On the contrary, I think the sac de jour looks boring and not look good from the sides. Moreover, the pebbled leather is too "pebbled" thats not great for that style of bag (looks ill n old) while the smooth leather is very prone to scratch..and way too stiff for my taste.[emoji187]

PS: i don't know why Hedi Slimane changed the brand name to Saint Laurent Paris.. it is historical and huge well-known luxury brand...so stupid when It became SLP from YSL..and still use The Ysl logos for their items.. ridiculous and weird! I've stopped buying from this brand..


----------



## Wplijnaar

Peekaboo ! So Classic , timeless in my opinion ...


----------



## Mellee

Designerhbgirl said:


> I love my peekaboo! I'd pick the peekaboo over any Saint Laurent bag


 


buonobi said:


> If you ask here, the answer should be Peekaboo.and for me Peekaboo is Classic.
> 
> I love peekaboo , it's elegant, feminine  and well made.[emoji33][emoji173]&#65039;I'm waiting to get it!
> 
> On the contrary, I think the sac de jour looks boring and not look good from the sides. Moreover, the pebbled leather is too "pebbled" thats not great for that style of bag (looks ill n old) while the smooth leather is very prone to scratch..and way too stiff for my taste.[emoji187]
> 
> PS: i don't know why Hedi Slimane changed the brand name to Saint Laurent Paris.. it is historical and huge well-known luxury brand...so stupid when It became SLP from YSL..and still use The Ysl logos for their items.. ridiculous and weird! I've stopped buying from this brand..


 


Wplijnaar said:


> Peekaboo ! So Classic , timeless in my opinion ...




Thanks guys! Now does the black peekaboo ever go on sale?


----------



## Txoceangirl

Mellee said:


> I've really been eyeing the peekaboo lately and love all the pics posted in this thread. I'm considering getting a black peekaboo or saint Laurent sac de jour. What do you all think?


The Sac du Jour is a very heavy bag....


----------



## Wudge

Mellee said:


> Thanks guys! Now does the black peekaboo ever go on sale?



Reebonz regularly has the black Peekaboo at a discount.


----------



## Mellee

Txoceangirl said:


> The Sac du Jour is a very heavy bag....




I totally agree- I've seen the SDJ in person and it is extremely heavy...I couldn't believe how heavy it was empty. I haven't seen the peekaboo in person yet but I've heard many people say it's very heavy too? 



Wudge said:


> Reebonz regularly has the black Peekaboo at a discount.




Thanks- will keep my eye out!


----------



## vickypeh

Oh my.... this combination is so lovely.. congrats


----------



## LVLux

I would agree too- originally I wanted a medium peekaboo but went with a small in pebbled leather due to how very dense and heavy the small was- can't image hauling around a medium fully loaded!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Hi! I have a regular size peekaboo in smooth calf leather and am seriously considering a regular size selleria peekaboo. Those of you that have the selleria version, would you recommend it?? Is it much heavier than the smooth leather version? Do you think it's silly to get the same bag in a different leather and hardware combo? Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## cxflygirl

I have three peekaboos one in calf and one in selleria which is the customise version. I love the selleria. it's light and the leather looks better the more you use it. I used my Fendy selleria Anna four times a week and my peekaboo for business trips. Fits my laptop and a great bag.


----------



## buonobi

I'm thinking to get Mini Peekaboo in Black.
It's made of nappa, what do you gals think about the durability?
I never buy any Fendi lambskin bag..and I'm a careless lady , gosh!
Is it easy to get scratched? The bag looks so feminine & classy 
I'm afraid it will look old after some times.


----------



## Rinnie

Hi! I try to find Fendi Peekaboo price in Euro but could not find the info anywhere. Does anyone know the price in Mini and Medium (Regular) in Euro? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## ipekkeles

Rinnie said:


> Hi! I try to find Fendi Peekaboo price in Euro but could not find the info anywhere. Does anyone know the price in Mini and Medium (Regular) in Euro? Thank you so much in advance!



Fendi website (if you choose your location/country setting as France) has an online shop which you can see the price of different sizes and different materials. The prices change depending on the lining of the bag and whether it has beading etc.


----------



## Rinnie

ipekkeles said:


> Fendi website (if you choose your location/country setting as France) has an online shop which you can see the price of different sizes and different materials. The prices change depending on the lining of the bag and whether it has beading etc.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Friscalating

So I went into Fendi today for a Twilly and walked out with another Peekaboo... I am terrible .

Introducing my new Peekaboo mini in Azalea, and the Cornflower Blue mini spruced up with a signature Twilly


----------



## Wudge

They're lovely, I admire your colour choices.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Friscalating said:


> So I went into Fendi today for a Twilly and walked out with another Peekaboo... I am terrible .
> 
> Introducing my new Peekaboo mini in Azalea, and the Cornflower Blue mini spruced up with a signature Twilly
> 
> View attachment 2966079


Lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## authenticplease

Friscalating said:


> So I went into Fendi today for a Twilly and walked out with another Peekaboo... I am terrible .
> 
> Introducing my new Peekaboo mini in Azalea, and the Cornflower Blue mini spruced up with a signature Twilly
> 
> View attachment 2966079



But you seem to have bought the twilly so your original mission was accomplished. I can see how you would not be able to leave without the gorgeous azalea mini


----------



## Wplijnaar

Friscalating said:


> So I went into Fendi today for a Twilly and walked out with another Peekaboo... I am terrible .
> 
> Introducing my new Peekaboo mini in Azalea, and the Cornflower Blue mini spruced up with a signature Twilly
> 
> View attachment 2966079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> So Beautiful !!! Gorgeousness x2 . Love love love  enjoy !


----------



## Friscalating

Thanks guys! The SA knew he had me when he saw my eyes light up at the sight of it


----------



## M56714 LVer

REALLY want a micro peek-a-boo but about a month ago I got the iPhone 6 plus. From the measurements is should fit, albeit tightly and length wise, but I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on the situation. I also want to trick it out with the Anya Hindmarch leather stickers, but apparently they are permanent!


----------



## Gattidog

I am considering purchasing a red handbag, and am looking at a red Peekaboo.  Medium or the micro?  Is the micro too small to use as a regular handbag?  I want a handbag and not a charm.  Any thoughts?  

A red Fendi Peekaboo or a Christian Dior?  I am becoming a Fendi addict!


----------



## Gattidog

LVLux said:


> Getting Ready for Spring w/Fendi Peekaboo & Emmanuel Charm/Scarf from Coach!
> Still not sure if I am supposed to leave the sides undone or not-Think I like them fastened better but then the bag does not seem to "Peekaboo"


What size is this Peekaboo?  It looks like a good handbag size for every day.


----------



## LVLux

Gattidog said:


> What size is this Peekaboo?  It looks like a good handbag size for every day.



It is called small/regular size and is perfect for everyday!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Gattidog said:


> I am considering purchasing a red handbag, and am looking at a red Peekaboo.  Medium or the micro?  Is the micro too small to use as a regular handbag?  I want a handbag and not a charm.  Any thoughts?
> 
> A red Fendi Peekaboo or a Christian Dior?  I am becoming a Fendi addict!


A red peekaboo would be awesome! I've seen the red for this season and think it's beautiful, and the peekaboo is just such a great bag. For daily use, I'd suggest the medium. Good luck deciding!


----------



## authenticplease

M56714 LVer said:


> REALLY want a micro peek-a-boo but about a month ago I got the iPhone 6 plus. From the measurements is should fit, albeit tightly and length wise, but I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on the situation. I also want to trick it out with the Anya Hindmarch leather stickers, but apparently they are permanent!



I am obsessed with the AH stickers  yes, they are permanent so be certain before you adhere them!

Let us know what you decide


----------



## ipekkeles

After felling in love with Kawaii7's beautiful red Peekaboo, i bought one for myself! Now all i need is a twilly...









Sadly they forgot the security tag on. My SA is sending the store driver with the magnet thingy to get it off the bag this afternoon. (i broke my ankle a month ago and am on strict bed rest)


----------



## Wudge

ipekkeles said:


> After felling in love with Kawaii7's beautiful red Peekaboo, i bought one for myself! Now all i need is a twilly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly they forgot the security tag on. My SA is sending the store driver with the magnet thingy to get it off the bag this afternoon. (i broke my ankle a month ago and am on strict bed rest)



It's stunning! The red is so eye catching. I'm jealous:greengrin:


----------



## libertygirl

ipekkeles said:


> After felling in love with Kawaii7's beautiful red Peekaboo, i bought one for myself! Now all i need is a twilly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly they forgot the security tag on. My SA is sending the store driver with the magnet thingy to get it off the bag this afternoon. (i broke my ankle a month ago and am on strict bed rest)



Gorgeous! I'm in love with that colour...


----------



## LVLux

Your red is gorgeous!!!
Here is a chance to bid on a few very special Peekaboos...
,http://japanauction.fendi.com/en/?u...aboo_auction&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=us


----------



## authenticplease

ipekkeles said:


> After felling in love with Kawaii7's beautiful red Peekaboo, i bought one for myself! Now all i need is a twilly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly they forgot the security tag on. My SA is sending the store driver with the magnet thingy to get it off the bag this afternoon. (i broke my ankle a month ago and am on strict bed rest)
> 
> 
> URL]




  what a gorgeous bag!!

Sending you healing wishes to soon feel better


----------



## authenticplease

I popped into the Fendi Boutique today for lunch. 

I thought it might help to take a photo of the 'smaller  sizes' next to each other. 




The blue monster is a small size, the orange w/baguette monster attached is a mini and the pink one in the front is a micro. HTH!


----------



## galex101404

Here's a picture of my peekaboo I took this weekend..


----------



## amadea88

galex101404 said:


> Here's a picture of my peekaboo I took this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 2970473



I love your Selleria peekaboo &#128525;


----------



## Designerhbgirl

ipekkeles said:


> After felling in love with Kawaii7's beautiful red Peekaboo, i bought one for myself! Now all i need is a twilly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly they forgot the security tag on. My SA is sending the store driver with the magnet thingy to get it off the bag this afternoon. (i broke my ankle a month ago and am on strict bed rest)


I LOVE your red peekaboo! That color is gorgeous! So sorry to hear about your ankle - hope it heals very soon


----------



## Designerhbgirl

galex101404 said:


> Here's a picture of my peekaboo I took this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 2970473


Beautiful color!


----------



## Friscalating

authenticplease said:


> I popped into the Fendi Boutique today for lunch.
> 
> I thought it might help to take a photo of the 'smaller  sizes' next to each other.
> 
> View attachment 2970309
> 
> 
> The blue monster is a small size, the orange w/baguette monster attached is a mini and the pink one in the front is a micro. HTH!




All those colours and sizes together looks amazing. I want all of them!


----------



## Wplijnaar

authenticplease said:


> I popped into the Fendi Boutique today for lunch.
> 
> I thought it might help to take a photo of the 'smaller  sizes' next to each other.
> 
> View attachment 2970309
> 
> 
> The blue monster is a small size, the orange w/baguette monster attached is a mini and the pink one in the front is a micro. HTH!


I love them all ! Especially the mini !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ipekkeles

libertygirl said:


> Gorgeous! I'm in love with that colour...





LVLux said:


> Your red is gorgeous!!!
> Here is a chance to bid on a few very special Peekaboos...
> ,http://japanauction.fendi.com/en/?u...aboo_auction&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=us





authenticplease said:


> what a gorgeous bag!!
> 
> Sending you healing wishes to soon feel better





Designerhbgirl said:


> I LOVE your red peekaboo! That color is gorgeous! So sorry to hear about your ankle - hope it heals very soon



Thank you!


----------



## ipekkeles

authenticplease said:


> I popped into the Fendi Boutique today for lunch.
> 
> I thought it might help to take a photo of the 'smaller  sizes' next to each other.
> 
> View attachment 2970309
> 
> 
> The blue monster is a small size, the orange w/baguette monster attached is a mini and the pink one in the front is a micro. HTH!



I really want a micro but i'm quite tall and not thin/slender. Does iPhone 6 fit in a micro?


----------



## authenticplease

ipekkeles said:


> I really want a micro but i'm quite tall and not thin/slender. Does iPhone 6 fit in a micro?



This has been discussed previously in this thread and there are some photos with an iPhone 6 but you will need to go back a few pages.   I believe it was standing long end up and not contained in the bag

Here is a cute article from our PurseBlog on the micro bags, especially the micro Peekaboo & micro Baguette,  and which brands hold an iphone 6 plus.....


http://www.purseblog.com/trends/whats-up-with-all-these-teeny-tiny-micro-bags/4

Enjoy


----------



## authenticplease

galex101404 said:


> Here's a picture of my peekaboo I took this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 2970473



What a gorgeous bag!  The Selleria leather is amazing!!


----------



## Wplijnaar

galex101404 said:


> Here's a picture of my peekaboo I took this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 2970473


Perfect ! Love it !


----------



## ipekkeles

authenticplease said:


> This has been discussed previously in this thread and there are some photos with an iPhone 6 but you will need to go back a few pages.   I believe it was standing long end up and not contained in the bag
> 
> Here is a cute article from our PurseBlog on the micro bags, especially the micro Peekaboo & micro Baguette,  and which brands hold an iphone 6 plus.....
> 
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/trends/whats-up-with-all-these-teeny-tiny-micro-bags/4
> 
> Enjoy



Thank you! I don't know if i'm cool enough to carry such a tiny bag


----------



## libertygirl

authenticplease said:


> I popped into the Fendi Boutique today for lunch.
> 
> I thought it might help to take a photo of the 'smaller  sizes' next to each other.
> 
> View attachment 2970309
> 
> 
> The blue monster is a small size, the orange w/baguette monster attached is a mini and the pink one in the front is a micro. HTH!



Great photo! All those colours are making my mouth water!!


----------



## dlovechanel

ipekkeles said:


> After felling in love with Kawaii7's beautiful red Peekaboo, i bought one for myself! Now all i need is a twilly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly they forgot the security tag on. My SA is sending the store driver with the magnet thingy to get it off the bag this afternoon. (i broke my ankle a month ago and am on strict bed rest)



Hi.. congrats on your new peekaboo and get well soon for you.

I'm sorry to bother, but may I know what size is it? TIA &#128522;


----------



## ipekkeles

dlovechanel said:


> Hi.. congrats on your new peekaboo and get well soon for you.
> 
> I'm sorry to bother, but may I know what size is it? TIA &#128522;



Thank you! It is the regular size which is also sometimes called medium


----------



## TMT16

After eyeing the peekaboo for a year, I finally got myself this beauty [emoji7]





I'm wondering if there's anything I could do to protect it?? Could I spray it with a water repellent?? TIA


----------



## Designerhbgirl

TMT16 said:


> After eyeing the peekaboo for a year, I finally got myself this beauty [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971625
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if there's anything I could do to protect it?? Could I spray it with a water repellent?? TIA


It's beautiful! Love the color! Congratulations  When I got my peekaboo, I took it to a local cobbler to have it treated professionally because I was afraid to treat it myself.


----------



## TMT16

Designerhbgirl said:


> It's beautiful! Love the color! Congratulations  When I got my peekaboo, I took it to a local cobbler to have it treated professionally because I was afraid to treat it myself.


Thank you! I can't wait to take her out, but I definitely have to get her treated first. Thanks for the advice


----------



## authenticplease

TMT16 said:


> After eyeing the peekaboo for a year, I finally got myself this beauty [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971625
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if there's anything I could do to protect it?? Could I spray it with a water repellent?? TIA



What a way to finally jump in!  So incredibly beautiful !!


----------



## TMT16

authenticplease said:


> What a way to finally jump in!  So incredibly beautiful !!


Thank you!!! I can't stop admiring its beauty!


----------



## Wudge

TMT16 said:


> After eyeing the peekaboo for a year, I finally got myself this beauty [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971625
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if there's anything I could do to protect it?? Could I spray it with a water repellent?? TIA



What a perfect neutral. Your new bag is perfect. Congratulations.


----------



## dlovechanel

ipekkeles said:


> Thank you! It is the regular size which is also sometimes called medium



Your welcome &#128522;

Do you know if red colour peekaboo comes in mini size? Tia.


----------



## lesAdrets

authenticplease said:


> I popped into the Fendi Boutique today for lunch.
> 
> I thought it might help to take a photo of the 'smaller  sizes' next to each other.
> 
> View attachment 2970309
> 
> 
> The blue monster is a small size, the orange w/baguette monster attached is a mini and the pink one in the front is a micro. HTH!



This comparison pic is so helpful - thanks authenticplease


----------



## TMT16

Wudge said:


> What a perfect neutral. Your new bag is perfect. Congratulations.


Thank you


----------



## Gattidog

After eyeing the peekaboo for a year, I finally got myself this beauty 


ImageUploadedByPurseForum1429751387.764637.jpg

I'm wondering if there's anything I could do to protect it?? Could I spray it with a water repellent?? TIA

It's beautiful!  And the color is lovely.  I'll read through the threads to see if you mention this, but is it a medium, or regular?  Congratulations!


----------



## Gattidog

TMT16 said:


> After eyeing the peekaboo for a year, I finally got myself this beauty [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971625
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if there's anything I could do to protect it?? Could I spray it with a water repellent?? TIA


Beautiful!  The color is incredible.  What size is it?  Is it a medium?


----------



## Gattidog

Friscalating said:


> So I went into Fendi today for a Twilly and walked out with another Peekaboo... I am terrible .
> 
> Introducing my new Peekaboo mini in Azalea, and the Cornflower Blue mini spruced up with a signature Twilly
> 
> View attachment 2966079


Those two mini Peekaboos are fabulous!  If they were mine, I would have them on display in my house - partly for convenience so I could grab the appropriate color, of course, for my attire - but mostly just to enjoy, admire and look at!

I like the mini size a lot.  It is not a gigantic heavy bag to carry around and I find the small size Fendi bags hold everything I need to carry around with me.  (If I need my computer, I just carry it in a backpack - tacky, but doesn't kill my shoulder).

How do you find the mini to work for every day?  I am also a fairly small person.  I think the Peekaboo will be my next Fendi too!  Ladies, you inspire me!


----------



## TMT16

Gattidog said:


> Beautiful!  The color is incredible.  What size is it?  Is it a medium?




Thank you! It's a medium!


----------



## Wplijnaar

TMT16 said:


> After eyeing the peekaboo for a year, I finally got myself this beauty [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971625
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if there's anything I could do to protect it?? Could I spray it with a water repellent?? TIA



Beautiful Peekaboo , love ...


----------



## Mellee

Friscalating said:


> So I went into Fendi today for a Twilly and walked out with another Peekaboo... I am terrible .
> 
> Introducing my new Peekaboo mini in Azalea, and the Cornflower Blue mini spruced up with a signature Twilly
> 
> View attachment 2966079




Love your peekaboos! Do you find them large enough to hold your daily essentials?


----------



## Friscalating

Gattidog said:


> Those two mini Peekaboos are fabulous!  If they were mine, I would have them on display in my house - partly for convenience so I could grab the appropriate color, of course, for my attire - but mostly just to enjoy, admire and look at!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the mini size a lot.  It is not a gigantic heavy bag to carry around and I find the small size Fendi bags hold everything I need to carry around with me.  (If I need my computer, I just carry it in a backpack - tacky, but doesn't kill my shoulder).
> 
> 
> 
> How do you find the mini to work for every day?  I am also a fairly small person.  I think the Peekaboo will be my next Fendi too!  Ladies, you inspire me!







Mellee said:


> Love your peekaboos! Do you find them large enough to hold your daily essentials?




Thanks guys! I do love the mini size. When I got my first, I though my next one would be the medium, but I ended up getting another mini because the size was very sufficient for my needs. Admittedly, I don't carry a lot with me  I don't usually need to carry around documents or laptops so it's really just my wallet (I use a cardholder), keys, phone, silk scarf, mints, and occasionally a small bottle of perfume.


----------



## ipekkeles

dlovechanel said:


> Your welcome &#128522;
> 
> Do you know if red colour peekaboo comes in mini size? Tia.



There is an orangey red mini this season afaik. The red i bought is actually from a previous season and this seasons medium red has some beading on the lining.


----------



## TMT16

Wplijnaar said:


> Beautiful Peekaboo , love ...




Thanks!


----------



## dlovechanel

ipekkeles said:


> There is an orangey red mini this season afaik. The red i bought is actually from a previous season and this seasons medium red has some beading on the lining.



Do you have the picture?


----------



## ipekkeles

dlovechanel said:


> Do you have the picture?



Just checked my phone, it seems like i deleted the photo but Fendi website has a photo of the bag afaik.


----------



## sleepykitten

TMT16 said:


> After eyeing the peekaboo for a year, I finally got myself this beauty [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971625
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if there's anything I could do to protect it?? Could I spray it with a water repellent?? TIA



Congrats! beautiful! Is it the bicolor one with a colored interior?


----------



## authenticplease

New micro peekaboo at Nordies....

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-m...egoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=2213


----------



## authenticplease

Here's a close up photo of the detail.....


----------



## TMT16

sleepykitten said:


> Congrats! beautiful! Is it the bicolor one with a colored interior?


Thank you! It's not a bi-color; the leather on the inside is also taupe. Although, I kind of wish it was a light pink on the inside, it'd be so pretty!


----------



## Megs

authenticplease said:


> Here's a close up photo of the detail.....



LOVE this one! Was coming in to see if any of you are obsessing over the Micro too!


----------



## authenticplease

Megs said:


> LOVE this one! Was coming in to see if any of you are obsessing over the Micro too!



I do love the Micro but I feel more obsessed with the Mini


----------



## pinktailcat

authenticplease said:


> I do love the Micro but I feel more obsessed with the Mini



Luxurious mini peekaboos are coming !! Saks are taking pre-order...


----------



## sonicxml

Ahh too cute!!!


----------



## Trekkie

I finally got around the going to see the Peekaboo IRL, it was everything I imagined and more. 

I went to the consignment store in David Jones Sydney because it was closest, and they seemed to have Peekaboo's galore! Unfortunately not the exact one I am lusting after, but I was so close to buying a micro one in a peach colour! It was so pretty, but I managed to hold off until I find the exact right one. 

Unfortunately they also didn't have anything from the monster collection, I'm going to explore The Rocks store weekend after next so hopefully they have something!


----------



## Gattidog

authenticplease said:


> New micro peekaboo at Nordies....
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-m...egoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=2213



I clicked on your link to see the micro and it is already unavailable!  Too cute!


----------



## authenticplease

Gattidog said:


> I clicked on your link to see the micro and it is already unavailable!  Too cute!



Another cute micro available this morning at Nordies....

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-m...egoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=4770


----------



## Trekkie

Does anyone know what all sizes for the peekaboo are?

I normally see the large, medium, mini and micro - but once or twice I've seen a small size, which is between the mini and medium (28cm long if I remember right). This just sounds like the utter perfect size for me, so I'm wondering if they normally make this size or if it was just randomly made once or twice.


----------



## Mellee

Trekkie said:


> Does anyone know what all sizes for the peekaboo are?
> 
> I normally see the large, medium, mini and micro - but once or twice I've seen a small size, which is between the mini and medium (28cm long if I remember right). This just sounds like the utter perfect size for me, so I'm wondering if they normally make this size or if it was just randomly made once or twice.




Purseblog just did a bag guide on the peekaboo:


http://www.purseblog.com/fendi/the-ultimate-bag-guide-the-fendi-peekaboo-bag/


Hope this helps!


----------



## Trekkie

Mellee said:


> Purseblog just did a bag guide on the peekaboo:
> 
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/fendi/the-ultimate-bag-guide-the-fendi-peekaboo-bag/
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



This is great thanks!!!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Would it be odd for me to wear a mini peekaboo? I'm 5'9" and about 140lbs. I do own a mini antigona. Is it almost the same size? I want to buy my first Fendi in Italy on September this year. Any help would be appreciated! TIA!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

authenticplease said:


> Another cute micro available this morning at Nordies....
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-m...egoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=4770


This one is a wow


----------



## Trekkie

angelthelson said:


> Would it be odd for me to wear a mini peekaboo? I'm 5'9" and about 140lbs. I do own a mini antigona. Is it almost the same size? I want to buy my first Fendi in Italy on September this year. Any help would be appreciated! TIA!!



I don't think so, it's all about personal taste. I absolutely adore small bags, I guess just see how it looks on you and if you like it then don't worry what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Trekkie said:


> I don't think so, it's all about personal taste. I absolutely adore small bags, I guess just see how it looks on you and if you like it then don't worry what anyone else thinks.


 thanks Trekkie! Yes, I absolutely adore small bags
 &#128516;


----------



## enayan

Hi guys, I need help. I absolutely love this bag but it is in the color milk. Is that dangerous? In terms of the leather getting dirty easily, turning color... etc. Have you had a fendi or any other lux brand white/milk leather and what was your experience? Thanks!!

http://www.fendi.com/us/regular-peekaboo-handbag-in-white-leather/p-8BN226K4LF0V20


----------



## slp1984

Hi guys I'm thinking  of getting a medium peekaboo. But I'm scared to jump ship bcs I don't see many women wearing it. Can you guys give me your opinion. The plus and minuses. How is the quality? Can you guys show me pics of your peekaboo? Thanks you.


----------



## ThisVNchick

slp1984 said:


> Hi guys I'm thinking  of getting a medium peekaboo. But I'm scared to jump ship bcs I don't see many women wearing it. Can you guys give me your opinion. The plus and minuses. How is the quality? Can you guys show me pics of your peekaboo? Thanks you.



You might want to post this question in the Fendi subforum, you'll get a lot more help there.


----------



## littlerock

ThisVNchick said:


> You might want to post this question in the Fendi subforum, you'll get a lot more help there.



I moved it


----------



## coleigh

It is a great bag.  You cannot go wrong.  It is my go to bag.  It is great for all occasions.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

coleigh said:


> It is a great bag.  You cannot go wrong.  It is my go to bag.  It is great for all occasions.


Totally agree!


----------



## dlovechanel

Hi ladies!!

Do you know how much is mini peekaboo in Singapore and HongKong ?

TIA &#128522;


----------



## ninakt

I have 2jours in white and it has been just fine. I am a bit more careful with it but never regretting getting a white Fendi bag.


----------



## Friscalating

dlovechanel said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Do you know how much is mini peekaboo in Singapore and HongKong ?
> 
> TIA [emoji4]




Not sure about SGP but it's HKD25,100 for the mini


----------



## Friscalating

enayan said:


> Hi guys, I need help. I absolutely love this bag but it is in the color milk. Is that dangerous? In terms of the leather getting dirty easily, turning color... etc. Have you had a fendi or any other lux brand white/milk leather and what was your experience? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fendi.com/us/regular-peekaboo-handbag-in-white-leather/p-8BN226K4LF0V20




I got a white Balenciaga City maybe 10 years ago now but only used it 3 times because I noticed the handles started turning a little dark from wear, so I've never gotten a white bag since... but that's just me [emoji4].

I have two Peekaboos but in bright colours (blue and coral), the leather is really buttery soft and gorgeous, and I haven't noticed any darkening or colours rubbing off, but I do take care when using them (no dark jeans, etc) and I have a Twilly on the handle. HTH!


----------



## Txoceangirl

enayan said:


> Hi guys, I need help. I absolutely love this bag but it is in the color milk. Is that dangerous? In terms of the leather getting dirty easily, turning color... etc. Have you had a fendi or any other lux brand white/milk leather and what was your experience? Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.fendi.com/us/regular-peekaboo-handbag-in-white-leather/p-8BN226K4LF0V20


I have a Chanel Boy bag in a silvery white. It's a few years old and no discoloration to date.  I am careful not to wear with denim that might color transfer and I don't use if I'll be in the sun very long (sun can cause it to yellow). Good luck, I don't regret getting white it's fab.


----------



## lyndilane

dirrty_stripped said:


> i will go to europe next week and plan to get fendi peek a boo, i just want to know that peek a boo will go on sale or not? Also need the price for peek a boo black leather in medium size in gbp and euro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you in advance :d


 beautiful!


----------



## dlovechanel

Friscalating said:


> Not sure about SGP but it's HKD25,100 for the mini



Thanks for the information &#128522;


----------



## dlovechanel

Ladies and gents..

Which one do you like more? Chanel boy or fendi peekaboo mini? If you have both of them, which one that very comfortable to use?


----------



## sleepykitten

enayan said:


> Hi guys, I need help. I absolutely love this bag but it is in the color milk. Is that dangerous? In terms of the leather getting dirty easily, turning color... etc. Have you had a fendi or any other lux brand white/milk leather and what was your experience? Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.fendi.com/us/regular-peekaboo-handbag-in-white-leather/p-8BN226K4LF0V20



I got this color combo and love it! The color is not white white, it's kinda like beige chalk color, I think it goes with everything and love the pop of orange inside.


----------



## Friscalating

dlovechanel said:


> Ladies and gents..
> 
> Which one do you like more? Chanel boy or fendi peekaboo mini? If you have both of them, which one that very comfortable to use?




I have both and they are great in their own ways  the Peekaboo probably wins by a narrow margin in terms of ease of access because the flap on my Boy is quite stiff (mine is patent leather), but the Boy is also a bit hardier that way so I don't have to worry about it as much as I would the delicate leather of the Peekaboo.

That said, I did get a second Peekaboo within two months of the first, if that's saying anything... so the way things currently stand are  Peekaboo 2 : Boy 1
[emoji4]


----------



## Txoceangirl

Friscalating said:


> I have both and they are great in their own ways  the Peekaboo probably wins by a narrow margin in terms of ease of access because the flap on my Boy is quite stiff (mine is patent leather), but the Boy is also a bit hardier that way so I don't have to worry about it as much as I would the delicate leather of the Peekaboo.
> 
> That said, I did get a second Peekaboo within two months of the first, if that's saying anything... so the way things currently stand are  Peekaboo 2 : Boy 1
> [emoji4]


I agree with Friscalating. I have a small selleria peek and a medium boy.  Both are unique and great bags but the Boy flap is a little stiff. I think the peekaboo is easier to get in and out of.


----------



## dlovechanel

Friscalating said:


> I have both and they are great in their own ways  the Peekaboo probably wins by a narrow margin in terms of ease of access because the flap on my Boy is quite stiff (mine is patent leather), but the Boy is also a bit hardier that way so I don't have to worry about it as much as I would the delicate leather of the Peekaboo.
> 
> That said, I did get a second Peekaboo within two months of the first, if that's saying anything... so the way things currently stand are  Peekaboo 2 : Boy 1
> [emoji4]







Txoceangirl said:


> I agree with Friscalating. I have a small selleria peek and a medium boy.  Both are unique and great bags but the Boy flap is a little stiff. I think the peekaboo is easier to get in and out of.



Thank you for sharing your experience with both bags. I just tried peekaboo mini at the store seeing the display bags have scratches, I'm wondering if peekaboo mini can be use as an everyday bag or not?


----------



## Friscalating

dlovechanel said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience with both bags. I just tried peekaboo mini at the store seeing the display bags have scratches, I'm wondering if peekaboo mini can be use as an everyday bag or not?




I've been switching between the Peekaboo mini and the BTW mini for work and have found the Peek to be tougher than I originally thought, but care still needs to be taken. The leather can imprint quite easily (like sitting it over the edge of a magazine) but it does bounce back completely. The Selleria is probably much tougher for wear but heavier as well (though I'm not sure the mini comes in Selleria).

They did have to bring out 3 bags until there was a flawless one when I got my first, so make sure you inspect closely if you decide to get one.


----------



## enayan

sleepykitten said:


> I got this color combo and love it! The color is not white white, it's kinda like beige chalk color, I think it goes with everything and love the pop of orange inside.


oh amazing!! i got it and it should arrive this week, i am super excited! i plan on getting twilly scarf to protect the handle...


----------



## enayan

Friscalating said:


> I got a white Balenciaga City maybe 10 years ago now but only used it 3 times because I noticed the handles started turning a little dark from wear, so I've never gotten a white bag since... but that's just me [emoji4].
> 
> I have two Peekaboos but in bright colours (blue and coral), the leather is really buttery soft and gorgeous, and I haven't noticed any darkening or colours rubbing off, but I do take care when using them (no dark jeans, etc) and I have a Twilly on the handle. HTH!


oh awesome! i love the coral color, but it's not available anymore  i'm def going to get a twilly scarf for the handle too, to protect, but also add a pop of color for the bag


----------



## enayan

Txoceangirl said:


> I have a Chanel Boy bag in a silvery white. It's a few years old and no discoloration to date.  I am careful not to wear with denim that might color transfer and I don't use if I'll be in the sun very long (sun can cause it to yellow). Good luck, I don't regret getting white it's fab.


thanks, that's helpful. won't use it in the sun


----------



## enayan

angelthelson said:


> Would it be odd for me to wear a mini peekaboo? I'm 5'9" and about 140lbs. I do own a mini antigona. Is it almost the same size? I want to buy my first Fendi in Italy on September this year. Any help would be appreciated! TIA!!


i think that would totally work on you esp if you love mini bags


----------



## enayan

i went to look at the peekaboos in person 2 weeks ago. and up till then i always thought i was going to get the mini size. but when i saw them in person i just feel like the mini didn't do the bag justice (and i have a personal obsession with mini bags in the first place) but it just seems like the medium one looks more exquisite and intricate ... idk its hard to explain. like the medium represents the bag better LOL im not making any sense

obviously the mini one is cute as well, but i decided to go with the medium


----------



## enayan

TMT16 said:


> After eyeing the peekaboo for a year, I finally got myself this beauty [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971625
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if there's anything I could do to protect it?? Could I spray it with a water repellent?? TIA


did you end up getting it treated? i got mine in a milk color so i'm definitely worried about the leather. but when i called fendi they suggested to not treat it at all... so im not sure what to do?


----------



## enayan

lovely64 said:


> My first peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2885195



i just bought the same bag same color! im so excited for it to come in. how are you enjoying it? also have you done anything to protect the bag given it's a milky color / noticed any color wear? Thanks!!


----------



## Gattidog

sleepykitten said:


> I got this color combo and love it! The color is not white white, it's kinda like beige chalk color, I think it goes with everything and love the pop of orange inside.



I love your Peekaboo!  Particularly with the pop of color inside.  Makes it so much fun!  I have yet to choose one but am probably going to get a medium one.....unsure of the color combination.


----------



## dlovechanel

Friscalating said:


> I've been switching between the Peekaboo mini and the BTW mini for work and have found the Peek to be tougher than I originally thought, but care still needs to be taken. The leather can imprint quite easily (like sitting it over the edge of a magazine) but it does bounce back completely. The Selleria is probably much tougher for wear but heavier as well (though I'm not sure the mini comes in Selleria).
> 
> They did have to bring out 3 bags until there was a flawless one when I got my first, so make sure you inspect closely if you decide to get one.



The mini doesn't comes in Selleria. They only have in Nappa leather and exotic leather. 

They had 3 black mini peekaboo yesterday and I inspected closely. All of them got scratch. That's why I'm second guessing my self, will it be perfect for an everyday bag?


----------



## TMT16

enayan said:


> did you end up getting it treated? i got mine in a milk color so i'm definitely worried about the leather. but when i called fendi they suggested to not treat it at all... so im not sure what to do?


It's made from untreated leather, so I think they say that because a lot of treatments can ruin the leather. After extensive research, I sprayed mine with a light coating of the collonil nanostop water repellent, and so far so good! There's no change in texture, and the color hasn't changed either! I also haven't noticed any staining of the leather, and I tend to wear my bags with jeans a lot.


----------



## lovely64

My latest is the red peekaboo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; the chalk one has silver hw and the red ghw...both medium sized.


----------



## enayan

lovely64 said:


> My latest is the red peekaboo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; the chalk one has silver hw and the red ghw...both medium sized.
> 
> View attachment 3009041


omg beautiful!!! congratulations

did you put any special protective coating on your chalk peekaboo / noticed any color wear? Thanks!!


----------



## lovely64

enayan said:


> omg beautiful!!! congratulations
> 
> did you put any special protective coating on your chalk peekaboo / noticed any color wear? Thanks!!




Thank you! No, nothing yet. I have not used it so I don't know if there will be color wear.


----------



## foursiete

lovely64 said:


> My latest is the red peekaboo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; the chalk one has silver hw and the red ghw...both medium sized.
> 
> View attachment 3009041


wow i am loving the colour


----------



## coleigh

lovely64 said:


> My latest is the red peekaboo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; the chalk one has silver hw and the red ghw...both medium sized.
> 
> View attachment 3009041


Love your new bags!!!  Great colors.  Now I want another one.  Enjoy them!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

lovely64 said:


> My latest is the red peekaboo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; the chalk one has silver hw and the red ghw...both medium sized.
> 
> View attachment 3009041


Omg, the red is beautiful! I really like both of your peekaboo but that red is stunning! Now I want a red one  Congratulations!


----------



## HermesVersace

Look at what I saw at the Fendi boutique in Cancun!  (please excuse my extremely sunburnt hand haha)


----------



## Bagluvvahh

enayan said:


> i think that would totally work on you esp if you love mini bags


Thanks enayan! Now I'm debating between the regular vs. mini... Hmm, I'll wait till my vacation so I can see it in person


----------



## bbbaaasss

Guys does anyone know the price of the micro peekaboo in paris? I really want one but I don't know if I should get it because of its extremely small size, even though I love miniatures


----------



## enayan

ipekkeles said:


> After felling in love with Kawaii7's beautiful red Peekaboo, i bought one for myself! Now all i need is a twilly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly they forgot the security tag on. My SA is sending the store driver with the magnet thingy to get it off the bag this afternoon. (i broke my ankle a month ago and am on strict bed rest)




Hi I got the same bag but different color. Would you check if you have a hologram in the inner lining of the pocket? I could only find the leather tab with the serial number and the removable fendi tab. Thanks!


----------



## Sparkledolll

bbbaaasss said:


> Guys does anyone know the price of the micro peekaboo in paris? I really want one but I don't know if I should get it because of its extremely small size, even though I love miniatures



1100. I just bought my first peekaboo in Medium light blue with yellow interior &#128512; Does anyone have any tip on how to make the front more slouchy? TIA


----------



## sleepykitten

Natalie j said:


> 1100. I just bought my first peekaboo in Medium light blue with yellow interior &#128512; Does anyone have any tip on how to make the front more slouchy? TIA



Lovely! this is the color combo i was eyeing too! congrats


----------



## MissAdhd

Natalie j said:


> 1100. I just bought my first peekaboo in Medium light blue with yellow interior &#128512; Does anyone have any tip on how to make the front more slouchy? TIA



So pretty!!


----------



## MissAdhd

lovely64 said:


> My latest is the red peekaboo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; the chalk one has silver hw and the red ghw...both medium sized.
> 
> View attachment 3009041



Omg they are both gorgeous! The red is so fun


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Wow I love your bag congrats please do some mod pics &#128591; pleassse


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Natalie j said:


> 1100. I just bought my first peekaboo in Medium light blue with yellow interior &#128512; Does anyone have any tip on how to make the front more slouchy? TIA


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## MSO13

Hi Fendi forum!

I've been lurking here but today I got my Micro Peekaboo and thought I would post a few photos including what an iPhone 6 (regular) looks like in it. 

I'm not going to pretend that this is anyway a practical purchase, I think they're adorable and unique and I just kind of wanted it. Megs just did a post about what it fits but I'm thinking some cash, 2 cards and my full keys which are not in a case. In a pinch, I don't mind the phone sticking up like it is. 

It's fun and I'm super happy with it. Also, I ordered it from Nordstrom and it did come with a Fendi box. I had been reading that some didn't come with the full box. 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fendi forum!
> 
> I've been lurking here but today I got my Micro Peekaboo and thought I would post a few photos including what an iPhone 6 (regular) looks like in it.
> 
> I'm not going to pretend that this is anyway a practical purchase, I think they're adorable and unique and I just kind of wanted it. Megs just did a post about what it fits but I'm thinking some cash, 2 cards and my full keys which are not in a case. In a pinch, I don't mind the phone sticking up like it is.
> 
> It's fun and I'm super happy with it. Also, I ordered it from Nordstrom and it did come with a Fendi box. I had been reading that some didn't come with the full box.
> Thanks for letting me share!



So cute!! I love it. I really want one to just use as a cute clutch. Please do mod pics of it if possible. &#128536;


----------



## sleepykitten

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fendi forum!
> 
> I've been lurking here but today I got my Micro Peekaboo and thought I would post a few photos including what an iPhone 6 (regular) looks like in it.
> 
> I'm not going to pretend that this is anyway a practical purchase, I think they're adorable and unique and I just kind of wanted it. Megs just did a post about what it fits but I'm thinking some cash, 2 cards and my full keys which are not in a case. In a pinch, I don't mind the phone sticking up like it is.
> 
> It's fun and I'm super happy with it. Also, I ordered it from Nordstrom and it did come with a Fendi box. I had been reading that some didn't come with the full box.
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love it! Love the micro peekaboo on your Birkin! Is your B a size 25 or 30? love the leather


----------



## MSO13

sleepykitten said:


> Love it! Love the micro peekaboo on your Birkin! Is your B a size 25 or 30? love the leather




It's a 32cm HAC, the taller version of the B. The leather is natural Chamonix, thank you!!


----------



## MissAdhd

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fendi forum!
> 
> I've been lurking here but today I got my Micro Peekaboo and thought I would post a few photos including what an iPhone 6 (regular) looks like in it.
> 
> I'm not going to pretend that this is anyway a practical purchase, I think they're adorable and unique and I just kind of wanted it. Megs just did a post about what it fits but I'm thinking some cash, 2 cards and my full keys which are not in a case. In a pinch, I don't mind the phone sticking up like it is.
> 
> It's fun and I'm super happy with it. Also, I ordered it from Nordstrom and it did come with a Fendi box. I had been reading that some didn't come with the full box.
> Thanks for letting me share!



So cute! Can just be a small things pouch that you hang outside your bags! It'll be a functional and adorable pouch!!


----------



## enayan

Hi guys, quick question. I bought a peekaboo off of bluefly, and there are some minor defects. Can I send it to Fendi for repair? TIA


----------



## annilynedr

Hi everyone,

Excuse me for my newbie question.  Does anyone know if the Small Selleria Peekaboo came with a short strap or a long adjustable one?  I've seen different pics and I'm not sure if they came with both kinds or only one is real.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Friscalating

Spotted this magenta beauty at the store today, stunning mini version available too


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Friscalating said:


> View attachment 3026879
> 
> 
> Spotted this magenta beauty at the store today, stunning mini version available too



This color is divine!!!!! My dream color for the peekaboo. &#128525;


----------



## Sparkledolll

sleepykitten said:


> Lovely! this is the color combo i was eyeing too! congrats




Thank you but I decided to return it as the bag was so heavy after I put all my things in! (I normally carry Chanel flap) So I decided to swap the medium peekaboo for a mini peekaboo. When I got to the store the SA showed me the new Fall 15 medium peekaboo with different lining and leather which makes the bag much lighter than previous seasons. So I came home with this tricolour off white with magenta lining and black outer hardware [emoji16] Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## dlovechanel

Natalie j said:


> Thank you but I decided to return it as the bag was so heavy after I put all my things in! (I normally carry Chanel flap) So I decided to swap the medium peekaboo for a mini peekaboo. When I got to the store the SA showed me the new Fall 15 medium peekaboo with different lining and leather which makes the bag much lighter than previous seasons. So I came home with this tricolour off white with magenta lining and black outer hardware [emoji16] Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027161



Lovely &#10084;

So, is it mini or medium? What kind of leather is your peekaboo?


----------



## Sparkledolll

dlovechanel said:


> Lovely &#10084;
> 
> So, is it mini or medium? What kind of leather is your peekaboo?



Thanks, it's the medium size. The leather is still calf but it's lighter and less stiff than previous seasons. &#128516;


----------



## dlovechanel

Natalie j said:


> Thanks, it's the medium size. The leather is still calf but it's lighter and less stiff than previous seasons. &#128516;



Congrats to you for having the best bag combo. I'd like to have the mini size, but still consider the smooth leather.


----------



## jhonakamura0916

Got my first bag from fendi. I love this selleria peekaboo in calf leather.


----------



## authenticplease

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Got my first bag from fendi. I love this selleria peekaboo in calf leather.



Whoa!  Complete gorgeousness!!  I love the bright saturated blue and your QuTweet & PomPom really pop with your new bag


----------



## Designerhbgirl

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Got my first bag from fendi. I love this selleria peekaboo in calf leather.


Your peekaboo is beautiful!!


----------



## crisbac

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Got my first bag from fendi. I love this selleria peekaboo in calf leather.


Big congrats! Your Peekaboo, Coolibri and Pom Pon are so pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## dlovechanel

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Got my first bag from fendi. I love this selleria peekaboo in calf leather.



Wow!! Congrats!! 
What size is your peekaboo?? Do you mind take a close picture on your pompon? Is that pink and blue?


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Natalie j said:


> Thank you but I decided to return it as the bag was so heavy after I put all my things in! (I normally carry Chanel flap) So I decided to swap the medium peekaboo for a mini peekaboo. When I got to the store the SA showed me the new Fall 15 medium peekaboo with different lining and leather which makes the bag much lighter than previous seasons. So I came home with this tricolour off white with magenta lining and black outer hardware [emoji16] Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027161



That is the most stunning bag ever. Wow such a beauty. Love everything about it congrats. Please do some mod pics. &#128536;&#128525;


----------



## Heidisaddiction

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Got my first bag from fendi. I love this selleria peekaboo in calf leather.



Congrats what a perfect shade of blue and love the accessories. Enjoy. &#128536;&#128525;


----------



## jhonakamura0916

authenticplease said:


> Whoa!  Complete gorgeousness!!  I love the bright saturated blue and your QuTweet & PomPom really pop with your new bag






Designerhbgirl said:


> Your peekaboo is beautiful!!






crisbac said:


> Big congrats! Your Peekaboo, Coolibri and Pom Pon are so pretty!  Enjoy!





Heidisaddiction said:


> Congrats what a perfect shade of blue and love the accessories. Enjoy. &#128536;&#128525;



Thank you so much! I'm so excited to use this


----------



## jhonakamura0916

dlovechanel said:


> Wow!! Congrats!!
> What size is your peekaboo?? Do you mind take a close picture on your pompon? Is that pink and blue?



It's the regular size. 
Actually the pompon is in tricolor, pink blue and green.


----------



## dlovechanel

jhonakamura0916 said:


> It's the regular size.
> Actually the pompon is in tricolor, pink blue and green.



I wish mini peekaboo comes with this kind of leather. Do you mind take a closer picture of your pompom? 
Btw,, enjoy your goodie with best health!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Heidisaddiction said:


> That is the most stunning bag ever. Wow such a beauty. Love everything about it congrats. Please do some mod pics. [emoji8][emoji7]




Thank you! I went into the store to look for a bag charm and saw another beautiful new Fall combo of khaki with pale blue leather inside. here's a pic of my bag. [emoji16]


----------



## authenticplease

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I went into the store to look for a bag charm and saw another beautiful new Fall combo of khaki with pale blue leather inside. here's a pic of my bag. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032759




Love your bag


----------



## authenticplease

Saks ATL Fendi boutique is having exotic peekaboo event from now until the 18th. 

Lots of drool worthy bags have arrived for the event!!

I fell in love with this Monster Peekaboo....a mere $8750(of course, he did NOT come home with me)




A gorgeous pink croc and bright blue croc!







Mini navy ostrich and navy multi color




Micros


----------



## authenticplease

And another in the great textured leather!!


----------



## coleigh

^^^Beautiful bag candy.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wudge

That ostrich mini will haunt my dreams!


----------



## RadarLove

You can't visit Milan without a trip to Fendi...I'm really on a roll here!

I just love this Bordeaux/Poppy combo.  For those of you with Peekaboos in Nappa leather - do they get more slouchy over time?


----------



## Wudge

RadarLove said:


> You can't visit Milan without a trip to Fendi...I'm really on a roll here!
> 
> I just love this Bordeaux/Poppy combo.  For those of you with Peekaboos in Nappa leather - do they get more slouchy over time?



Yum!!!!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

RadarLove said:


> You can't visit Milan without a trip to Fendi...I'm really on a roll here!
> 
> I just love this Bordeaux/Poppy combo.  For those of you with Peekaboos in Nappa leather - do they get more slouchy over time?



Love your bag so much which size is it? Xoxox


----------



## RadarLove

Heidisaddiction said:


> Love your bag so much which size is it? Xoxox



It's a medium (I'm 5'9")


----------



## LOUKPEACH

RadarLove said:


> You can't visit Milan without a trip to Fendi...I'm really on a roll here!
> 
> I just love this Bordeaux/Poppy combo.  For those of you with Peekaboos in Nappa leather - do they get more slouchy over time?


Gorgeous REd


----------



## Designerhbgirl

RadarLove said:


> You can't visit Milan without a trip to Fendi...I'm really on a roll here!
> 
> I just love this Bordeaux/Poppy combo.  For those of you with Peekaboos in Nappa leather - do they get more slouchy over time?


Your peekaboo is beautiful and I LOVE the color! I have a black peekaboo and wonder the same thing about whether this leather gets more slouchy over time. Does anyone know?


----------



## amadea88

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Got my first bag from fendi. I love this selleria peekaboo in calf leather.



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## amadea88

RadarLove said:


> You can't visit Milan without a trip to Fendi...I'm really on a roll here!
> 
> I just love this Bordeaux/Poppy combo.  For those of you with Peekaboos in Nappa leather - do they get more slouchy over time?



Love the color combo and it looks great on you


----------



## Baghera

for those looking...i saw a blue monster peekaboo in the regular/medium size at the Fendi boutique  Saks Chevy Chase.  Please contact Rachael Dove, the store manager for more info


----------



## Sandywongwwt

Dear Gals,
Anyone know how much a Fendi Peekaboo medium in Selleria is in Paris?
Thanks!


----------



## beeninbanisland

Got my first Peekaboo with matchy twilly&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## authenticplease

chauham said:


> Got my first Peekaboo with matchy twilly&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3048570
> View attachment 3048571



Eeeeeee...so incredibly aH-maZing!!  I adore everything about it......especially to blue, the penguin lining and the twilly


----------



## sleepykitten

chauham said:


> Got my first Peekaboo with matchy twilly&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3048570
> View attachment 3048571



Love the color! Monster eye twilly is so cute too


----------



## Heidisaddiction

chauham said:


> Got my first Peekaboo with matchy twilly&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3048570
> View attachment 3048571



Omg ahhhh can't contain my excitement it's so beautiful the most perfect blue and the twilly. &#128525;&#128525; please do some mod pics which size is this ?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

chauham said:


> Got my first Peekaboo with matchy twilly&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3048570
> View attachment 3048571


Love your peekaboo and twilly! Congratulations!


----------



## beeninbanisland

authenticplease said:


> Eeeeeee...so incredibly aH-maZing!!  I adore everything about it......especially to blue, the penguin lining and the twilly



Thank you! My heart had skipped a beat when seeing this blue!




sleepykitten said:


> Love the color! Monster eye twilly is so cute too



Thank you for the compliment!



Heidisaddiction said:


> Omg ahhhh can't contain my excitement it's so beautiful the most perfect blue and the twilly. &#128525;&#128525; please do some mod pics which size is this ?



This is regular size! Will take mod pics later! Stay tuned



Designerhbgirl said:


> Love your peekaboo and twilly! Congratulations!




Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Gattidog

chauham said:


> Got my first Peekaboo with matchy twilly&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3048570
> View attachment 3048571


  Love it!  And I like the monster twilly - although I own a bag bug, the monster twilly is a more subtle nod to the silliness!  And the blue is beautiful!

I looked at a magenta with a brown suede lining in regular size. But haven't bought it yet. I loved it too!  The bright colors in such a classic style bag are just so classy to me!  They take the edge off such a classic style bag.

BTW, when I was in the store, they told me there were only three sizes of Peekaboo, large, medium, and micro.  But online, I see another size - the mini.  And I like that size.  What did you see at the store, sizewise?

Love Peekaboo!


----------



## coleigh

chauham said:


> Got my first Peekaboo with matchy twilly&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3048570
> View attachment 3048571


Congrats!  I love your bag and twilly.  I bought my first Peekaboo two years ago.  It is my favorite bag.  Enjoy!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chauham said:


> Got my first Peekaboo with matchy twilly&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3048570
> View attachment 3048571


OMG so sophisticated!


----------



## ceedoan

chauham said:


> Got my first Peekaboo with matchy twilly&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3048570
> View attachment 3048571




omg, this is so perfect. i LOVE the twilly wrapped around the handles like that!! adds a little bit of fun but still maintains the sophistication of a peekaboo. congrats!


----------



## beeninbanisland

Gattidog said:


> Love it!  And I like the monster twilly - although I own a bag bug, the monster twilly is a more subtle nod to the silliness!  And the blue is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at a magenta with a brown suede lining in regular size. But haven't bought it yet. I loved it too!  The bright colors in such a classic style bag are just so classy to me!  They take the edge off such a classic style bag.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, when I was in the store, they told me there were only three sizes of Peekaboo, large, medium, and micro.  But online, I see another size - the mini.  And I like that size.  What did you see at the store, sizewise?
> 
> 
> 
> Love Peekaboo!



I didn't own any bag bug but planning to get one though! 

Yes I saw 4 stores hitting in my local stores (I'm at Hong Kong). The mini size is so cute but yet practical. This reminds me of Celine nano! I wish to get another peekaboo in mini size soon!


----------



## beeninbanisland

coleigh said:


> Congrats!  I love your bag and twilly.  I bought my first Peekaboo two years ago.  It is my favorite bag.  Enjoy!



Thank you! What is the color of your bag? Does it change shape in long run? 



LOUKPEACH said:


> OMG so sophisticated!



Thank you heeehee&#10084;&#65039;



ceedoan said:


> omg, this is so perfect. i LOVE the twilly wrapped around the handles like that!! adds a little bit of fun but still maintains the sophistication of a peekaboo. congrats!




Thank you hun!


----------



## coleigh

chauham said:


> Thank you! What is the color of your bag? Does it change shape in long run?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you heeehee&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hun!


It is yellow.  Yes, it has gotten slouchy over time.


----------



## beeninbanisland

coleigh said:


> It is yellow.  Yes, it has gotten slouchy over time.




Aww is it a pop yellow? I don't have any purses in yellow and looking forward to track one down&#128525;


----------



## Bumbles

Trekkie said:


> I finally got around the going to see the Peekaboo IRL, it was everything I imagined and more.
> 
> I went to the consignment store in David Jones Sydney because it was closest, and they seemed to have Peekaboo's galore! Unfortunately not the exact one I am lusting after, but I was so close to buying a micro one in a peach colour! It was so pretty, but I managed to hold off until I find the exact right one.
> 
> Unfortunately they also didn't have anything from the monster collection, I'm going to explore The Rocks store weekend after next so hopefully they have something!


Can I ask how come you didn't buy the micro peekaboo? Peach sounds like a beautiful colour. How much was it by the way?


----------



## Trekkie

Bumbles said:


> Can I ask how come you didn't buy the micro peekaboo? Peach sounds like a beautiful colour. How much was it by the way?



It was stunning, but for such a big purchase I want something a little more classic. I can't recall the price exactly.


----------



## ilysukixD

Does anyone have the large size? Can I see some mod shoots because i'm 5 feet 4 and very slim and I'm not sure if this size would be too bulky for me. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## birkin girl

I sold my monster in the large size as it was so big and heavy I'm 5'9.!! Just getting the medium next week..


----------



## ilysukixD

birkin girl said:


> I sold my monster in the large size as it was so big and heavy I'm 5'9.!! Just getting the medium next week..




Thank you for your advise. I saw a really good deal at fashionphile but it does looks very bulky. I guess I might need to pass on this deal.


----------



## TMT16

chauham said:


> Got my first Peekaboo with matchy twilly&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3048570
> View attachment 3048571


This is lovely; Such a beautiful combination!

Where did you get your twilly, if you don't mind me asking? I was asking a few Fendi SAs a few days ago and they said the US only got that twilly in navy blue.


----------



## beeninbanisland

TMT16 said:


> This is lovely; Such a beautiful combination!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get your twilly, if you don't mind me asking? I was asking a few Fendi SAs a few days ago and they said the US only got that twilly in navy blue.




Thankyou TMT! I got this in my local boutique at Hong Kong. That's why US may not have purple color?


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

Hi guys does anyone know how the earlier peekaboo (2009) is different from the current one? A local girl is offering one at a negotiable price. Tia!


----------



## littleclouds

New peekaboos in store [emoji1]


----------



## Heidisaddiction

littleclouds said:


> New peekaboos in store [emoji1]
> View attachment 3062393
> View attachment 3062394
> View attachment 3062395



Perfection. &#128525;


----------



## lvpradalove

littleclouds said:


> New peekaboos in store [emoji1]
> View attachment 3062393
> View attachment 3062394
> View attachment 3062395




that is so pretty!!!!


----------



## TMT16

chauham said:


> Thankyou TMT! I got this in my local boutique at Hong Kong. That's why US may not have purple color?


I thought you acquired the purple twilly in the US, but now it all makes perfect sense. Thank you


----------



## gottabagit

chauham said:


> Got my first Peekaboo with matchy twilly&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3048570
> View attachment 3048571



I have been lusting over this particular color style Peekaboo since late last year! They have it in my local store but I'm not sure if I can wait much longer. I should wait until Xmas and have my DH get it for me.  How are you enjoying yours, why did you pick this particular color?


----------



## beeninbanisland

TMT16 said:


> I thought you acquired the purple twilly in the US, but now it all makes perfect sense. Thank you




Yea! Did you get the navy one at the end?


----------



## beeninbanisland

gottabagit said:


> I have been lusting over this particular color style Peekaboo since late last year! They have it in my local store but I'm not sure if I can wait much longer. I should wait until Xmas and have my DH get it for me.  How are you enjoying yours, why did you pick this particular color?




I LOVE it sooo much! I usually carry it to work with hand-held; bring it to shopping with shoulder strap.. This neon blue is versatile and could pop up my subtle ( usually black/white/grey/ beige ) working outfit. You should definitely get her!


----------



## beeninbanisland

This is me with peekaboo and minion!!! Bello! Bananonina&#128513;


----------



## Heidisaddiction

chauham said:


> View attachment 3066570
> 
> This is me with peekaboo and minion!!! Bello! Bananonina&#128513;



Stunning! And matches the Minion perfectly hah. &#128525;


----------



## CapsCouture90

I don't own a Fendi bag (yet!), but recently saw the Peekaboo in stores and fell in love with it. It's definitely the next bag on my list. That being said, does anyone have the mini in the bright blue, coral python leather, or poppy color? Also, anyone own the mini and small, and if so, what's the sizing difference? Thanks!!


----------



## Wudge

chauham said:


> View attachment 3066570
> 
> This is me with peekaboo and minion!!! Bello! Bananonina&#128513;



WOW!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

chauham said:


> View attachment 3066570
> 
> This is me with peekaboo and minion!!! Bello! Bananonina&#128513;



Ya'll look so nice with Stuart!  I love the bright colors


----------



## GVL

Here is my new croc Man Peekaboo.


----------



## authenticplease

^^^^^^^^



Wow!  Just WOW!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

GVL said:


> Here is my new croc Man Peekaboo.


Oh wow!! This is a show stopper!


----------



## Wudge

Breathtakingly gorgeous!


----------



## belle2456

I visited Neiman Marcus today and saw this ombre mini peekaboo..


----------



## Ljlj

chauham said:


> View attachment 3066570
> 
> This is me with peekaboo and minion!!! Bello! Bananonina&#128513;



What a fun shot.  I'm in love with Fendi's neon blue.


----------



## Ljlj

GVL said:


> Here is my new croc Man Peekaboo.



Stunning! WOW!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

GVL said:


> Here is my new croc Man Peekaboo.


OMG UR so FANCY!!!


----------



## leechiyong

GVL said:


> Here is my new croc Man Peekaboo.


Stunning!


----------



## sleepykitten

chauham said:


> View attachment 3066570
> 
> This is me with peekaboo and minion!!! Bello! Bananonina&#128513;



cute! love your outfit


----------



## Designerhbgirl

chauham said:


> View attachment 3066570
> 
> This is me with peekaboo and minion!!! Bello! Bananonina&#128513;


Lovely! And the twilly looks great on your beautiful peekaboo!


----------



## krawford

GVL said:


> Here is my new croc Man Peekaboo.


 Unbelievable!!  It looks gorgeous on you!!!  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## buonobi

RadarLove said:


> You can't visit Milan without a trip to Fendi...I'm really on a roll here!
> 
> I just love this Bordeaux/Poppy combo.  For those of you with Peekaboos in Nappa leather - do they get more slouchy over time?



beautiful burgundy..


----------



## buonobi

Hi everyone,

Anyone owns a selleria peekaboo? Is it so heavy? A bit heavy is fine..but I'm afraid it will be too heavy..


----------



## belle2456

buonobi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone owns a selleria peekaboo? Is it so heavy? A bit heavy is fine..but I'm afraid it will be too heavy..



Hi Buonobi, I was considering the large peekaboo selleria. I went to the boutique to try it out and found it to be heavy even before putting any items in the bag. I decided to go with the the regular peekaboo..


----------



## buonobi

belle2456 said:


> Hi Buonobi, I was considering the large peekaboo selleria. I went to the boutique to try it out and found it to be heavy even before putting any items in the bag. I decided to go with the the regular peekaboo..




i think I will go with mini ... I tried mini at store.. it suits my petite frame and lightweight.. but it's made of Nappa.. [emoji53]


----------



## RadarLove

Today I held my dream bag...large selleria peekaboo in black with tan lining.  I almost cried!  At $6100 CAD, I guess I'd better start saving...


----------



## TMT16

chauham said:


> Yea! Did you get the navy one at the end?


I was going to get the navy one, but then I found out that Fendi is releasing separate straps in the fall, which makes me want a twilly a lot less ( a strap is handier anyways). I honestly can't wait for those straps to be released!


----------



## buonobi

I think I'm crazy..

I ordered "Made-to-order" regular peekaboo@store..
Dark Chocolate brown morgan leather with ruby python lining..
I really want a python lining in my peekaboo..
It will be delivered in Jan 2016...

waiting..


----------



## lesAdrets

buonobi said:


> I think I'm crazy..
> 
> I ordered "Made-to-order" regular peekaboo@store..
> Dark Chocolate brown morgan leather with ruby python lining..
> I really want a python lining in my peekaboo..
> It will be delivered in Jan 2016...
> 
> waiting..



Oh congratulations - sounds stunning and can't wait to see it! But holy cow, waiting until 2016&#8230; I would be 

I'm sure she'll be well worth the wait, though


----------



## Wudge

buonobi said:


> I think I'm crazy..
> 
> I ordered "Made-to-order" regular peekaboo@store..
> Dark Chocolate brown morgan leather with ruby python lining..
> I really want a python lining in my peekaboo..
> It will be delivered in Jan 2016...
> 
> waiting..



That sounds absolutely gorgeous, I'm excited to see your reveal. Now you've got us all waiting with you.


----------



## buonobi

lesAdrets said:


> Oh congratulations - sounds stunning and can't wait to see it! But holy cow, waiting until 2016 I would be
> 
> I'm sure she'll be well worth the wait, though



Thanks 

I was in dilemma as I saw the mini peekaboo in black python.. It looks so SHINY!!!!
but mini is a bit small for me... it's super lovely & classy tho....(maybe a bit too dressy?)
I am searching for my perfect dark brown bag, hope this peekaboo will be..

ahahahah


----------



## Mshkn

Hello,

I want to buy a new bag. But I suck at making decisions soo please help me. I'm interested in fendi mini me peekaboo bag and chloe drew bag. But can't decide which one. Please help. And if u have other suggestions feel free to tell me. Thank you


----------



## buonobi

Mshkn said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I want to buy a new bag. But I suck at making decisions soo please help me. I'm interested in fendi mini me peekaboo bag and chloe drew bag. But can't decide which one. Please help. And if u have other suggestions feel free to tell me. Thank you




I will choose peekaboo mini of course!
drew is pretty and cheaper..a lot!!
but peekaboo is classic and elegant & drew is trendy piece..
peekaboo is made of smooth nappa while drew is pebbled..
so drew maybe more durable generally..
Also, drew is slightly heavier due to the chain...
I think drew's hardware which connects the chain is a bit weird...


----------



## Sparkledolll

Mshkn said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I want to buy a new bag. But I suck at making decisions soo please help me. I'm interested in fendi mini me peekaboo bag and chloe drew bag. But can't decide which one. Please help. And if u have other suggestions feel free to tell me. Thank you




I have both and it really depends on whether you want to use it every day or weekend etc... The Drew is really pretty but I find opening and closing a bit fiddly and it doesn't hold much, I only use it at weekends or going out whereas the peekaboo is essentially a tote bag and I find it easier to use. You should also look at Celine nano luggage. HTH!


----------



## dlovechanel

Anyone know how much is mini peekaboo in Rome?


----------



## buonobi

Wudge said:


> That sounds absolutely gorgeous, I'm excited to see your reveal. Now you've got us all waiting with you.





lesAdrets said:


> Oh congratulations - sounds stunning and can't wait to see it! But holy cow, waiting until 2016 I would be
> 
> I'm sure she'll be well worth the wait, though





dlovechanel said:


> Anyone know how much is mini peekaboo in Rome?



depends the leather of the bag.
You may see the price in Italy here:
http://www.fendi.com/it-en/woman/bags/shop-by-style

You can shop online too!


----------



## buonobi

Just a news update from my SA:


Fendi stopped using the previous MORGAN Leather on their new Regular & Large Peekaboo,

The new calfskin they used are more soft and slouchy (peek more) and it's same as the calfskin from By the way Bag, which have unnoticeable leather veins.

So if you like stiff & structured bag and more smooth leather surface  , you should buy now!


but if you want peekaboo in Morgan Leather in the future, you may have custom made (MTO).


----------



## lesAdrets

buonobi said:


> Thanks
> 
> I was in dilemma as I saw the mini peekaboo in black python.. It looks so SHINY!!!!
> but mini is a bit small for me... it's super lovely & classy tho....(maybe a bit too dressy?)
> I am searching for my perfect dark brown bag, hope this peekaboo will be..
> 
> ahahahah





buonobi said:


> depends the leather of the bag.
> You may see the price in Italy here:
> http://www.fendi.com/it-en/woman/bags/shop-by-style
> 
> You can shop online too!



Yep - sometimes you have to do MTO to get that perfect bag and we're all so excited for you  

I may do this too, but don't encourage me too much, doll


----------



## buonobi

lesAdrets said:


> Yep - sometimes you have to do MTO to get that perfect bag and we're all so excited for you
> 
> I may do this too, but don't encourage me too much, doll



AHAHAHA!! 
Which bag do you want to buy??


----------



## Heidisaddiction

buonobi said:


> I think I'm crazy..
> 
> I ordered "Made-to-order" regular peekaboo@store..
> Dark Chocolate brown morgan leather with ruby python lining..
> I really want a python lining in my peekaboo..
> It will be delivered in Jan 2016...
> 
> waiting..




Can't wait to see it. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## enayan

chauham said:


> View attachment 3066570
> 
> This is me with peekaboo and minion!!! Bello! Bananonina[emoji16]




Beautiful!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## joinnz

chauham said:


> Got my first Peekaboo with matchy twilly&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3048570
> View attachment 3048571


OMG! I want this cutie! So beautiful! Love the blue color!


----------



## dovechovolate

Hi guys! I recently fell in love with the fendi peekaboo bag and purchased the selleria peekaboo in medium. I cant seem to find any care thread for the bag though? Any experts willing to share some tips?  thank you!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Which type of leather is the bag in your pic?




buonobi said:


> Just a news update from my SA:
> 
> 
> Fendi stopped using the previous MORGAN Leather on their new Regular & Large Peekaboo,
> 
> The new calfskin they used are more soft and slouchy (peek more) and it's same as the calfskin from By the way Bag, which have unnoticeable leather veins.
> 
> So if you like stiff & structured bag and more smooth leather surface  , you should buy now!
> 
> 
> but if you want peekaboo in Morgan Leather in the future, you may have custom made (MTO).


----------



## buonobi

Designerhbgirl said:


> Which type of leather is the bag in your pic?





Morgan Leather (Calfskin)


----------



## buonobi

This one looks stunning too....
the orange edge + navy body = great match!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

buonobi said:


> Morgan Leather (Calfskin)


Thank you


----------



## GVL

Designerhbgirl said:


> Oh wow!! This is a show stopper!





Wudge said:


> Breathtakingly gorgeous!





Ljlj said:


> Stunning! WOW!





LOUKPEACH said:


> OMG UR so FANCY!!!





leechiyong said:


> Stunning!





krawford said:


> Unbelievable!!  It looks gorgeous on you!!!  Thanks for sharing with us!



Thanks you all, you're so kind.


----------



## birkin girl

Yes I was told also about the new peekaboo the seams are sewn in a different way too..! I think I prefer the old style a smidge more so just ordered the black one with a micro green peekaboo to go with it.!!!


----------



## buonobi

birkin girl said:


> Yes I was told also about the new peekaboo the seams are sewn in a different way too..! I think I prefer the old style a smidgen more so just ordered the black one with a micro green peekaboo to go with it.!!!



Yes!!
The leather is different too..
I also prefer the old style, it is more classy! 
New style may attract young girls more..

OMG! I love green micro peekbaboo!! 

Please share your bags if you've received them!!


----------



## buonobi

chauham said:


> Got my first Peekaboo with matchy twilly[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3048570
> View attachment 3048571




Hi!
Are you from HK?
me too!!

How much is the twilly? thxx
any other colors?
I'm afraid I go in the store and ask about twilly... 
Some SA are so harsh[emoji22]
thx!


----------



## dovechovolate

Hi, my first fendi peekaboo selleria. Any tips on how to take care of it? Like what leather conditioner to use and how to store?


----------



## leechiyong

dovechovolate said:


> Hi, my first fendi peekaboo selleria. Any tips on how to take care of it? Like what leather conditioner to use and how to store?


Not sure on care, but just wanted to say what a stunning bag.  Congrats!


----------



## dovechovolate

leechiyong said:


> Not sure on care, but just wanted to say what a stunning bag.  Congrats!


thank you! the fendi shop i went to was hiding it! apparently it was past season's collection. and they were featuring the new peekaboo selleria. I was deciding among a few colours and then the SA brought this out! I immediately fell in love with it. lol

Anyway, the SA told me not to put any leather cleaner on the bag. But i dont really feel safe without putting at least a water protector on it. And do i really not need to condition the bag?


----------



## leechiyong

dovechovolate said:


> thank you! the fendi shop i went to was hiding it! apparently it was past season's collection. and they were featuring the new peekaboo selleria. I was deciding among a few colours and then the SA brought this out! I immediately fell in love with it. lol
> 
> Anyway, the SA told me not to put any leather cleaner on the bag. But i dont really feel safe without putting at least a water protector on it. And do i really not need to condition the bag?


Perhaps take it to a trusted cobbler and get their opinion or write customer care?  

I don't own Fendi, but I condition all of my bags.  Learned the hard way on a Dolce & Gabbana hobo where the color faded in spots.  I just test in an inconspicuous area, but I wouldn't do something that contradicted an SA's advice either.


----------



## Wplijnaar

dovechovolate said:


> Hi, my first fendi peekaboo selleria. Any tips on how to take care of it? Like what leather conditioner to use and how to store?



Stunning Selleria Peekaboo ! Love . My dream bag , Congrats


----------



## dlovechanel

dovechovolate said:


> Hi, my first fendi peekaboo selleria. Any tips on how to take care of it? Like what leather conditioner to use and how to store?



Congrats on your new bag. Sorry I don't have any tips,, but I have a question for you. What size is yours peekaboo?


----------



## averagejoe

dovechovolate said:


> Hi, my first fendi peekaboo selleria. Any tips on how to take care of it? Like what leather conditioner to use and how to store?



Stunning! Congratulations!

Be careful of putting sprays/products onto the bag, because they can change the look of the leather/colour. A general water-repellent spray usually is harmless on grained calfskin, and won't leave marks, but it's best to call a Fendi SA and ask for advice. They will be more than happy to provide you with appropriate care information.

Also, when you store your bag, be sure to store it in an upright position in a dark, cool, and dry space with the original stuffing that came inside the bag. It's best to keep it in its original box, too. This prevents the bag from being dented or compressed by other objects around it, which can deform the leather.


----------



## cclady

dovechovolate said:


> Hi, my first fendi peekaboo selleria. Any tips on how to take care of it? Like what leather conditioner to use and how to store?




I've seen this IRL and it was super stunning!!! Sorry not really knowledgable about leather care but when i touch the leather, it has that 'wax-like' natural slippery feel on the seleria texture, if you know what i mean. I wouldn't spray it with anything.


----------



## beeninbanisland

enayan said:


> Beautiful!! [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you!



joinnz said:


> OMG! I want this cutie! So beautiful! Love the blue color!




Yea this electric blue is awesome!



buonobi said:


> Hi!
> Are you from HK?
> me too!!
> 
> How much is the twilly? thxx
> any other colors?
> I'm afraid I go in the store and ask about twilly...
> Some SA are so harsh[emoji22]
> thx!




Hi dear! It costs hkd1300. Not sure about if there's other color with this exact style. I think most Fendi SAs are nice! Go ahead Good luck!


----------



## dovechovolate

cclady said:


> I've seen this IRL and it was super stunning!!! Sorry not really knowledgable about leather care but when i touch the leather, it has that 'wax-like' natural slippery feel on the seleria texture, if you know what i mean. I wouldn't spray it with anything.


Thank you guys ! @ averagejoe, dlovechanel, Wplijnaar, leechiyong

This is the med size

p.s ( not v sure how to quote few ppl at once )


----------



## LOUKPEACH

dovechovolate said:


> Hi, my first fendi peekaboo selleria. Any tips on how to take care of it? Like what leather conditioner to use and how to store?


Amazingly gorgeous


----------



## amadea88

dovechovolate said:


> Hi, my first fendi peekaboo selleria. Any tips on how to take care of it? Like what leather conditioner to use and how to store?



Wowza!  What a stunner!  Love love love


----------



## ElegantRascal

Hello! This is my first Fendi bag - another Selleria Peekaboo from the last season! With an Hermes twilly.
I just wanted to ask, should I have been given an authenticity card when I bought it (from the Bond Street Fendi shop)? I only have a few cards telling me about the leather and hardware. Thanks!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

ElegantRascal said:


> Hello! This is my first Fendi bag - another Selleria Peekaboo from the last season! With an Hermes twilly.
> I just wanted to ask, should I have been given an authenticity card when I bought it (from the Bond Street Fendi shop)? I only have a few cards telling me about the leather and hardware. Thanks!


Love your bag and twilly! Congrats!


----------



## authenticplease

ElegantRascal said:


> Hello! This is my first Fendi bag - another Selleria Peekaboo from the last season! With an Hermes twilly.
> I just wanted to ask, should I have been given an authenticity card when I bought it (from the Bond Street Fendi shop)? I only have a few cards telling me about the leather and hardware. Thanks!



What a gorgeous PAB and twilly!  I adore the colors!


----------



## ElegantRascal

authenticplease and Designerhbgirl, thank you very much, I'm so happy with it! The pictures don't even do it justice.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ElegantRascal said:


> Hello! This is my first Fendi bag - another Selleria Peekaboo from the last season! With an Hermes twilly.
> I just wanted to ask, should I have been given an authenticity card when I bought it (from the Bond Street Fendi shop)? I only have a few cards telling me about the leather and hardware. Thanks!


Beauuuuuutiful


----------



## Gattidog

ElegantRascal said:


> Hello! This is my first Fendi bag - another Selleria Peekaboo from the last season! With an Hermes twilly.
> I just wanted to ask, should I have been given an authenticity card when I bought it (from the Bond Street Fendi shop)? I only have a few cards telling me about the leather and hardware. Thanks!


Love the pale pink color!


----------



## dovechovolate

ElegantRascal said:


> Hello! This is my first Fendi bag - another Selleria Peekaboo from the last season! With an Hermes twilly.
> I just wanted to ask, should I have been given an authenticity card when I bought it (from the Bond Street Fendi shop)? I only have a few cards telling me about the leather and hardware. Thanks!



love ur bag! 

i wana get a light coloured bag as well, but im so careless with stuffs so i was afriad i ll get mine stained


----------



## ElegantRascal

Thank you all! I thought I might be a bit safer with a light colour as I'm more of a dress/skirt person and never wear denim so there's less danger of transfer, but I'm still kind of nervous about it At least the Selleria leather is supposed to be pretty durable though.

(Sorry for not replying properly, I can't work out how to do more than one person at a time!)


----------



## Heidisaddiction

ElegantRascal said:


> Hello! This is my first Fendi bag - another Selleria Peekaboo from the last season! With an Hermes twilly.
> 
> I just wanted to ask, should I have been given an authenticity card when I bought it (from the Bond Street Fendi shop)? I only have a few cards telling me about the leather and hardware. Thanks!




Absolute perfection. [emoji175] so classy love it. Enjoy. Xx


----------



## ElegantRascal

Heidisaddiction said:


> Absolute perfection. [emoji175] so classy love it. Enjoy. Xx


Thank you so much!


----------



## Wplijnaar

ElegantRascal said:


> Hello! This is my first Fendi bag - another Selleria Peekaboo from the last season! With an Hermes twilly.
> I just wanted to ask, should I have been given an authenticity card when I bought it (from the Bond Street Fendi shop)? I only have a few cards telling me about the leather and hardware. Thanks!



She's Gorgeous ! Enjoy ...


----------



## account815

I enjoy looking at photos of members peekaboo here. This bag is in my wish list.


----------



## hikarupanda

belle2456 said:


> I visited Neiman Marcus today and saw this ombre mini peekaboo..




Hi, it's the top portion suede? It looks like suede in the pic. Thx!


----------



## belle2456

hikarupanda said:


> Hi, it's the top portion suede? It looks like suede in the pic. Thx!



Hi hikarupanda, the top portion is suede...its beautiful in person..


----------



## Sparkledolll

Taking my mini peekaboo for a stroll [emoji3]


----------



## Wudge

Natalie j said:


> Taking my mini peekaboo for a stroll [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096647



You have a great look, your bag is gorgeous and I love your dress.


----------



## xxDxx

Natalie j said:


> Taking my mini peekaboo for a stroll [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096647


 
Looks great on you! Love the colour- is this the blue with yellow interior?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Wudge said:


> You have a great look, your bag is gorgeous and I love your dress.





xxDxx said:


> Looks great on you! Love the colour- is this the blue with yellow interior?



Thank you! Yes, it's the blue with yellow interior. I bought it in the Medium size but it was just too heavy so I exchanged it for the mini. &#128516;


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie j said:


> Taking my mini peekaboo for a stroll [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096647



Very pretty outfit


----------



## Wplijnaar

Natalie j said:


> Taking my mini peekaboo for a stroll [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096647



Love Mini Peekaboooooo ! Enjoy she's gorgeous ....


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Natalie j said:


> Taking my mini peekaboo for a stroll [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096647




Love it gorgeous look. X


----------



## lesAdrets

Natalie j said:


> Taking my mini peekaboo for a stroll [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096647



She looks lovely on you! Love this color


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Natalie j said:


> Taking my mini peekaboo for a stroll [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096647


Very very cute!


----------



## Gattidog

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! Yes, it's the blue with yellow interior. I bought it in the Medium size but it was just too heavy so I exchanged it for the mini. &#128516;


Your outfit does look great with the blue!  And I love the blue color - nice to see someone else who likes the blue!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gattidog said:


> Your outfit does look great with the blue!  And I love the blue color - nice to see someone else who likes the blue!




Thank you so much everyone! Sorry I can't multi quote on my cell phone. It's a lovely blue, very summery. [emoji3]


----------



## Bumbles

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Fendi forum!
> 
> I've been lurking here but today I got my Micro Peekaboo and thought I would post a few photos including what an iPhone 6 (regular) looks like in it.
> 
> I'm not going to pretend that this is anyway a practical purchase, I think they're adorable and unique and I just kind of wanted it. Megs just did a post about what it fits but I'm thinking some cash, 2 cards and my full keys which are not in a case. In a pinch, I don't mind the phone sticking up like it is.
> 
> It's fun and I'm super happy with it. Also, I ordered it from Nordstrom and it did come with a Fendi box. I had been reading that some didn't come with the full box.
> Thanks for letting me share!


Its gorgeous! What is the colour? I'm thinking of buying one, not sure if I should get it coz it's cute, and unique, or if I should spend my money on a bigger more practical bag. Well that's what hubby says. 
Can you do some mod shots? And what exactly fits inside that you put in it? If you don't mind. That would be super helpful for me. Not many others have it on the forum. Thanks.


----------



## MSO13

Bumbles said:


> Its gorgeous! What is the colour? I'm thinking of buying one, not sure if I should get it coz it's cute, and unique, or if I should spend my money on a bigger more practical bag. Well that's what hubby says.
> 
> Can you do some mod shots? And what exactly fits inside that you put in it? If you don't mind. That would be super helpful for me. Not many others have it on the forum. Thanks.




Hi, while its very cute I have barely used it. It's totally impractical and I would consider it more of a collectible objet or a bag charm but it's not a bag, just a tiny detailed pouch. There are lots of mod shots on Google, look up Chiara Ferragni.  Also Purseblog did a post of what fits. If you're looking for a bag, I would go bigger. Oh, it's just white for color.


----------



## lovely64

Bag and bug


----------



## lesAdrets

A little more info on the new peekaboos



> An icon in constant evolution, the latest Peekaboo comes with a revisited construction that further exalts its unique silhouette. The hand-painted external borders and the new soft and supple leather further define its structure, revealing the interiors to opulent effect. All the better to heighten its strong modern allure.


----------



## averagejoe

lesAdrets said:


> A little more info on the new peekaboos



Ooo! I like the tortoiseshell-resin details! I still like Selleria leather the most on Peekaboo bags, though.


----------



## Mellee

Hi ladies/gents, should I get a mini peekaboo in taupe or a chanel boy bag? I'm very conflicted. Please help!


----------



## averagejoe

Mellee said:


> Hi ladies/gents, should I get a mini peekaboo in taupe or a chanel boy bag? I'm very conflicted. Please help!



Both bags have very different price points and capacities so they're hard to compare.

Have you wanted the Boy bag for a long time? If you have, then maybe go with that first. Chanel has really steep price increases so you should get it when you can, or otherwise you will have to pay a lot more for it later.


----------



## lesAdrets

averagejoe said:


> Ooo! I like the tortoiseshell-resin details! I still like Selleria leather the most on Peekaboo bags, though.



Yeah the selleria is my favorite and on my list! The new construction seems to be allowing for more "peek" though, which is what I'd want. Hopefully it will be incorporated with the selleria too - or maybe it can be requested with the bespoke option


----------



## buonobi

Mellee said:


> Hi ladies/gents, should I get a mini peekaboo in taupe or a chanel boy bag? I'm very conflicted. Please help!




depends wht u like! 
mini peekaboo is more feminine  than the boy while boy is more structured for a neutral woman style.
peekaboo is nappa but in chanel u could choose Calf.

Boys with calfskin is worth to invest.
Chanel will increase the price soon according to Chanel forum. (Gosh!)
but other brands always follow her....[emoji17]


----------



## averagejoe

lesAdrets said:


> Yeah the selleria is my favorite and on my list! The new construction seems to be allowing for more "peek" though, which is what I'd want. Hopefully it will be incorporated with the selleria too - or maybe it can be requested with the bespoke option



You're right. This one does look like it drops more. It's definitely really stunning, and being a fan of the original Peekaboo, I'm so glad that Fendi is continuing to make and update this amazing bag. 

I can't wait to own my own men's Selleria Peekaboo, but the price point is way too high for me.


----------



## lesAdrets

averagejoe said:


> I can't wait to own my own men's Selleria Peekaboo, but the price point is way too high for me.



I hear ya. It will probably be quite a while before I get mine too


----------



## Sparkledolll

Mellee said:


> Hi ladies/gents, should I get a mini peekaboo in taupe or a chanel boy bag? I'm very conflicted. Please help!




I have both, it really just depends on whether you like the Boys available this season as once it's gone you might not be able to get it again. The mini peekaboo in taupe is always available I believe.


----------



## kmara2k

Fall 2015/2016 Monster Peek-a-boy


----------



## redkitty

lesAdrets said:


> Yeah the selleria is my favorite and on my list! The new construction seems to be allowing for more "peek" though, which is what I'd want. Hopefully it will be incorporated with the selleria too - or maybe it can be requested with the bespoke option



I don't have a Selleria one but FYI, my two peekaboos from 2009 collection which I've used to death humping all things including my kitchen sink in them, have softened beautifully (one was goatskin, another was patented calfskin) over time and does drop down for more peek. I remember in the early days I got very little "peek" as both skins were kinda stiff and I was exceptionally disappointed and had many long grumbles with my SA then.

Not sure of other newer peekaboos and materials have the same effect after some usage?


----------



## lesAdrets

redkitty said:


> I don't have a Selleria one but FYI, my two peekaboos from 2009 collection which I've used to death humping all things including my kitchen sink in them, have softened beautifully (one was goatskin, another was patented calfskin) over time and does drop down for more peek. I remember in the early days I got very little "peek" as both skins were kinda stiff and I was exceptionally disappointed and had many long grumbles with my SA then.
> 
> Not sure of other newer peekaboos and materials have the same effect after some usage?



Oh this is great news - thank you! Yes I kept hearing about so many being disheartened and frustrated that they couldn't get more "peek" from their bags, but your experience is very reassuring


----------



## lesAdrets

Another shot of the grey peek-a-boy *kmara2k* posted above (via Fillipo Cirulli https://instagram.com/p/4lte5Twgt2/)







and one for the ladies (from Linda Tol https://instagram.com/p/0FGxI9Gld4/)


----------



## redkitty

lesAdrets said:


> Another shot of the grey peek-a-boy *kmara2k* posted above (via Fillipo Cirulli https://instagram.com/p/4lte5Twgt2/)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one for the ladies (from Linda Tol https://instagram.com/p/0FGxI9Gld4/)




Eeeeeee, I am so in [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] with the ladies version.


----------



## lesAdrets

redkitty said:


> Eeeeeee, I am so in [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] with the ladies version.



She posted that photo 24 weeks ago though - I _hope_ it will be available in boutiques :wondering


----------



## redkitty

lesAdrets said:


> She posted that photo 24 weeks ago though - I _hope_ it will be available in boutiques :wondering




Hmm, sent to my SA she hasn't seen it. You think it's a men's version as my SA is in the ladies section. Maybe should ask Fendi boutique SAs[emoji46]


----------



## buonobi

redkitty said:


> I don't have a Selleria one but FYI, my two peekaboos from 2009 collection which I've used to death humping all things including my kitchen sink in them, have softened beautifully (one was goatskin, another was patented calfskin) over time and does drop down for more peek. I remember in the early days I got very little "peek" as both skins were kinda stiff and I was exceptionally disappointed and had many long grumbles with my SA then.
> 
> Not sure of other newer peekaboos and materials have the same effect after some usage?




SA said the new calfskin will "peek" more. 
It is slouchier and more lightweight


I tried at store that the new leather is  so lightweight while comparing with selleria roman leather.


----------



## Mitch4aim

Hi guys! I am a new member and I recently purchased a Fendi peekaboo at the Fendi Boutique at the  Pacific Place Shop in Hongkong. Bought it last june of this year. I am trying sell it to fund my fist Chanel Boy.. The tenetative buyer wanted a picture of the hologram. So i went inside the pocket because thats the only fabric inside the peekaboo and found no hologram! I have the rfid label with a picture of scissors and the leather thing with the imprint of the serial number, I guess.. But no hologram! Can somebody explain this. Surely, it couldn't be fake if i bought it from a Fendi boutique and I paid $4100 US for it. I mean, has it got something to do with the fact that I bought it from Asia? It has a different authenticity card than what Fendi has in the US.. Pls help alleviate my anxiety! Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Mitch4aim said:


> Hi guys! I am a new member and I recently purchased a Fendi peekaboo at the Fendi Boutique at the  Pacific Place Shop in Hongkong. Bought it last june of this year. I am trying sell it to fund my fist Chanel Boy.. The tenetative buyer wanted a picture of the hologram. So i went inside the pocket because thats the only fabric inside the peekaboo and found no hologram! I have the rfid label with a picture of scissors and the leather thing with the imprint of the serial number, I guess.. But no hologram! Can somebody explain this. Surely, it couldn't be fake if i bought it from a Fendi boutique and I paid $4100 US for it. I mean, has it got something to do with the fact that I bought it from Asia? It has a different authenticity card than what Fendi has in the US.. Pls help alleviate my anxiety! Thanks!



A lot of newer Fendi bags don't have the hologram. There is just an RFID label in them now. 

If the buyer is doubtful, then tell her to visit a Fendi boutique to see one of the bags in person. She won't be able to find the hologram in most of the display bags at the boutique either.


----------



## authenticplease

Mitch4aim said:


> Hi guys! I am a new member and I recently purchased a Fendi peekaboo at the Fendi Boutique at the  Pacific Place Shop in Hongkong. Bought it last june of this year. I am trying sell it to fund my fist Chanel Boy.. The tenetative buyer wanted a picture of the hologram. So i went inside the pocket because thats the only fabric inside the peekaboo and found no hologram! I have the rfid label with a picture of scissors and the leather thing with the imprint of the serial number, I guess.. But no hologram! Can somebody explain this. Surely, it couldn't be fake if i bought it from a Fendi boutique and I paid $4100 US for it. I mean, has it got something to do with the fact that I bought it from Asia? It has a different authenticity card than what Fendi has in the US.. Pls help alleviate my anxiety! Thanks!



AverageJoe is correct......many of the new bags in 2015 don't have holograms


----------



## Mitch4aim

Thank you! For a while there, I was inundated with so much doubt, I thought I'd pass out. Thanks again!


----------



## lovely64

I have the medium peekaboo but it's not big enough for me so it's still in the closet. Anyone who has experience with the large model? I am considering a black or taupe [emoji173]&#65039;

Here's mine with mr minty [emoji172]


----------



## redkitty

lovely64 said:


> I have the medium peekaboo but it's not big enough for me so it's still in the closet. Anyone who has experience with the large model? I am considering a black or taupe [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Here's mine with mr minty [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3113198




It can get heavy even half filled. I only ever use my large size as part of travelling/flying and if I need to fit in my laptop or papers. Purely as a handbag, not very often, size is simply too big for me. I am 5 6 and it still looks big and carrying it by shoulder strap is not very proportional looking so I end up hand carrying it mostly.

The medium is much more useful size IMHO.


----------



## authenticplease

lovely64 said:


> I have the medium peekaboo but it's not big enough for me so it's still in the closet. Anyone who has experience with the large model? I am considering a black or taupe [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Here's mine with mr minty [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3113198




Mr Minty


----------



## Heidisaddiction

lovely64 said:


> I have the medium peekaboo but it's not big enough for me so it's still in the closet. Anyone who has experience with the large model? I am considering a black or taupe [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Here's mine with mr minty [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3113198




Love mr minty with the white peekaboo. I think this size is perfect. Enjoy her x


----------



## lesAdrets

redkitty said:


> Hmm, sent to my SA she hasn't seen it. You think it's a men's version as my SA is in the ladies section. Maybe should ask Fendi boutique SAs[emoji46]



I just found another pic of this monster on pinterest from a year ago so now I'm wondering if most of us completely missed this bag https://www.pinterest.com/pin/458452437041078003/


----------



## authenticplease

lesAdrets said:


> I just found another pic of this monster on pinterest from a year ago so now I'm wondering if most of us completely missed this bag https://www.pinterest.com/pin/458452437041078003/



It is very cool, lesAdrets!  I haven't seen this combo yet


----------



## buonobi

authenticplease said:


> It is very cool, lesAdrets!  I haven't seen this combo yet




gorgeous!!!

I love snakeskin.....


----------



## missdicaprio

So in love with my python Peekaboo!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

missdicaprio said:


> So in love with my python Peekaboo!
> View attachment 3118633


It's beautiful!!


----------



## missdicaprio

Designerhbgirl said:


> It's beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## Wudge

missdicaprio said:


> So in love with my python Peekaboo!
> View attachment 3118633



Oh my, I'm in love with your python Peekaboo too!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

missdicaprio said:


> So in love with my python Peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 3118633




Stunning. [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji170] love the Python x


----------



## redkitty

missdicaprio said:


> So in love with my python Peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 3118633




Gorgeous colour! Exquisite.[emoji175]


----------



## missdicaprio

Wudge said:


> Oh my, I'm in love with your python Peekaboo too!


Thank you very much!



Heidisaddiction said:


> Stunning. [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji170] love the Python x


Thank you 



redkitty said:


> Gorgeous colour! Exquisite.[emoji175]


I was torn between this one and an all-black one, I just couldn't get over the color.. Thanks!


----------



## eggpudding

Ladies, for those of you with a mini peekaboo, can you comfortably fit a long wallet and a makeup pouch in there? Sometimes it looks so tiny in pictures, and other times kinda roomy.


----------



## Wplijnaar

missdicaprio said:


> So in love with my python Peekaboo!
> View attachment 3118633



Love !


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Nvm


----------



## annie0127

Has anyone seen the grey with purple handle in mini size? TIA


----------



## buonobi

eggpudding said:


> Ladies, for those of you with a mini peekaboo, can you comfortably fit a long wallet and a makeup pouch in there? Sometimes it looks so tiny in pictures, and other times kinda roomy.



Really depends on your wallet size.
I tried at store my Balenciaga money wallet is fine but I think bigger long wallet like Chanel or Hermes can't fit inside.

FYI, Mini is not roomy enough for me, so I've ordered a regular


----------



## buonobi

missdicaprio said:


> So in love with my python Peekaboo!
> View attachment 3118633



Is this mini size?
I was thinking to buy the black python mini too.. But just small for my daily use. 
( I don't want her sleeping in my closet)
Your bag is so gorgeous..the color is breathtaking..and I love python.. :greengrin:


----------



## buonobi

Just curious..

Seems that Fendi would like to make Peekaboo to become next Kelly.
just like Sellier Kelly or Retourne Kelly.

Which style do you prefer in Peekaboo??

I like the original soft edges.


----------



## Wudge

I prefer the soft edges too but I wouldn't say no to either. The Peekaboo is such a beautiful bag regardless of the way the seams are sewn.


----------



## averagejoe

I actually like the "harder", hand-painted edges. I think it gives the bag more architectural lines, and require more craftsmanship to achieve because it can involve sanding the edges as well.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Wudge said:


> I prefer the soft edges too but I wouldn't say no to either. The Peekaboo is such a beautiful bag regardless of the way the seams are sewn.


Agree! I also prefer the soft edges but think both versions are gorgeous!


----------



## Pinks Bibi

Hello ladies,  i can't seem to find mod pics of mini peekaboo here, especially,  worn on crux of the arm.
If someone can share , I'll be thankful. 
Trying to decide between mini and regular. How i wish there was one more size between these two, lol.
Medium seems a bit heavier and bigger for my frame and taste. I don't carry a lot in my bags.
Also, if anyone can direct me towards some site offering authentic pre loved mini peekaboo .
Thanks a lot.&#128149;


----------



## tipsyhoney

I am thinking of joining the club but have no idea what size to get as an everyday bag!


----------



## Pinks Bibi

tipsyhoney said:


> I am thinking of joining the club but have no idea what size to get as an everyday bag!



Same here. If someone could post mod pics of small peekaboo, it would be great.


----------



## crisbac

Pinks Bibi said:


> Same here. If someone could post mod pics of small peekaboo, it would be great.


Hi, Pinks Bibi! I love the Mini Peekaboo!  Joining in your request for more mod shots!  
Maybe you can keep an eye on sites such as:
http://www.fashionphile.com/shop/brands/fendi
https://www.therealreal.com/designers/fendi
or http://www.lyst.com/search/?term=&q=Fendi&meta_gender=Women
I hope other tPF members can suggest more sites too.


----------



## Pinks Bibi

crisbac said:


> Hi, Pinks Bibi! I love the Mini Peekaboo!  Joining in your request for more mod shots!
> Maybe you can keep an eye on sites such as:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/shop/brands/fendi
> https://www.therealreal.com/designers/fendi
> or http://www.lyst.com/search/?term=&q=Fendi&meta_gender=Women
> I hope other tPF members can suggest more sites too.



crisbac, you are a jem! Thanks


----------



## crisbac

Pinks Bibi said:


> crisbac, you are a jem! Thanks


 You're welcome, Pinks Bibi!


----------



## gottabagit

I bought this bag over a month ago but haven't used it yet. I simply couldn't get it out of my mind and I was afraid that I might not find this particular color if I waited too long. I've been thinking about it for over a year and bought the Chloe Marcie in sea water hoping that would be enough! Alas, it wasn't. So without further ado, here's my medium Peekaboo in Electric Blue, modeled with purple MK fur chain.


----------



## averagejoe

gottabagit said:


> I bought this bag over a month ago but haven't used it yet. I simply couldn't get it out of my mind and I was afraid that I might not find this particular color if I waited too long. I've been thinking about it for over a year and bought the Chloe Marcie in sea water hoping that would be enough! Alas, it wasn't. So without further ado, here's my medium Peekaboo in Electric Blue, modeled with purple MK fur chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134146
> View attachment 3134147
> View attachment 3134148
> View attachment 3134149
> View attachment 3134150



Wow! The colour of the Fendi is gorgeous! 

I would've thought that the pom pom was Fendi if I just saw the picture.


----------



## leechiyong

gottabagit said:


> I bought this bag over a month ago but haven't used it yet. I simply couldn't get it out of my mind and I was afraid that I might not find this particular color if I waited too long. I've been thinking about it for over a year and bought the Chloe Marcie in sea water hoping that would be enough! Alas, it wasn't. So without further ado, here's my medium Peekaboo in Electric Blue, modeled with purple MK fur chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134146
> View attachment 3134147
> View attachment 3134148
> View attachment 3134149
> View attachment 3134150



The electric blue is stunning!


----------



## Pinks Bibi

gottabagit said:


> I bought this bag over a month ago but haven't used it yet. I simply couldn't get it out of my mind and I was afraid that I might not find this particular color if I waited too long. I've been thinking about it for over a year and bought the Chloe Marcie in sea water hoping that would be enough! Alas, it wasn't. So without further ado, here's my medium Peekaboo in Electric Blue, modeled with purple MK fur chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134146
> View attachment 3134147
> View attachment 3134148
> View attachment 3134149
> View attachment 3134150



Such a beautiful color!  Many congrats on your fabulous bag.


----------



## crisbac

gottabagit said:


> I bought this bag over a month ago but haven't used it yet. I simply couldn't get it out of my mind and I was afraid that I might not find this particular color if I waited too long. I've been thinking about it for over a year and bought the Chloe Marcie in sea water hoping that would be enough! Alas, it wasn't. So without further ado, here's my medium Peekaboo in Electric Blue, modeled with purple MK fur chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134146
> View attachment 3134147
> View attachment 3134148
> View attachment 3134149
> View attachment 3134150


Big congrats, gottabagit! Your Peekaboo is absolutely gorgeous! Great color!  Enjoy!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

gottabagit said:


> I bought this bag over a month ago but haven't used it yet. I simply couldn't get it out of my mind and I was afraid that I might not find this particular color if I waited too long. I've been thinking about it for over a year and bought the Chloe Marcie in sea water hoping that would be enough! Alas, it wasn't. So without further ado, here's my medium Peekaboo in Electric Blue, modeled with purple MK fur chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134146
> View attachment 3134147
> View attachment 3134148
> View attachment 3134149
> View attachment 3134150


Both your new Fendi and Chloe are just gorgeous! Love them  Congratulations!


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> I popped into the Fendi Boutique today for lunch.
> 
> I thought it might help to take a photo of the 'smaller  sizes' next to each other.
> 
> View attachment 2970309
> 
> 
> The blue monster is a small size, the orange w/baguette monster attached is a mini and the pink one in the front is a micro. HTH!



Here is a photo of the sizes sitting next to each other


----------



## authenticplease

Pinks Bibi said:


> Same here. If someone could post mod pics of small peekaboo, it would be great.





tipsyhoney said:


> I am thinking of joining the club but have no idea what size to get as an everyday bag!





Pinks Bibi said:


> Hello ladies,  i can't seem to find mod pics of mini peekaboo here, especially,  worn on crux of the arm.
> If someone can share , I'll be thankful.
> Trying to decide between mini and regular. How i wish there was one more size between these two, lol.
> Medium seems a bit heavier and bigger for my frame and taste. I don't carry a lot in my bags.
> Also, if anyone can direct me towards some site offering authentic pre loved mini peekaboo .
> Thanks a lot.&#128149;



Side by side of sizes posted above


----------



## authenticplease

gottabagit said:


> I bought this bag over a month ago but haven't used it yet. I simply couldn't get it out of my mind and I was afraid that I might not find this particular color if I waited too long. I've been thinking about it for over a year and bought the Chloe Marcie in sea water hoping that would be enough! Alas, it wasn't. So without further ado, here's my medium Peekaboo in Electric Blue, modeled with purple MK fur chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134146
> View attachment 3134147
> View attachment 3134148
> View attachment 3134149
> View attachment 3134150



This blue is so incredibly gorgeous! Take this beauty out and enjoy her


----------



## authenticplease

Here is a mod shot of the small from NAP....

http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/p...OjCKaPS6F0NYqjcl2Ve1qAEOPctxYwVVC9xoC3Gzw_wcB


----------



## authenticplease

Mod shot of the mini from NAP......

http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/p...ahutcooBV_cg-eL6mGX2QqRt_r15rB0efcxoCXIvw_wcB


----------



## Pinks Bibi

authenticplease said:


> Mod shot of the mini from NAP......
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/p...ahutcooBV_cg-eL6mGX2QqRt_r15rB0efcxoCXIvw_wcB


Thanks a lot for posting the pics. 
It's just me or the mini looks a bit appropriate(size wise) worn cross body ,  and smaller when hand held . 
The blue one in the comparison pic is medium size, right?


----------



## gottabagit

Thanks for the nice comments regarding my electric blue Peekaboo and indeed my Marcie. @averageJoe, as the ultimate hi-lo shopper, when I saw the fur MK fur chain on sale at Macy's for $25, I knew it was a wrap. Strange how we spend almost 4K on a bag but won't buy a fur chain for a couple of hundreds.


----------



## Wudge

gottabagit said:


> I bought this bag over a month ago but haven't used it yet. I simply couldn't get it out of my mind and I was afraid that I might not find this particular color if I waited too long. I've been thinking about it for over a year and bought the Chloe Marcie in sea water hoping that would be enough! Alas, it wasn't. So without further ado, here's my medium Peekaboo in Electric Blue, modeled with purple MK fur chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134146
> View attachment 3134147
> View attachment 3134148
> View attachment 3134149
> View attachment 3134150



What a stunner! The blue is perfect, congratulations!


----------



## gottabagit

Wudge said:


> What a stunner! The blue is perfect, congratulations!



Thanks


----------



## redvelvet14

I am contemplating getting a small peekaboo bag and was wondering if there are any cautions with the goat skin?  Also if they come in other fabrics?
This is my first Fendi purchase and I am not a careful baby my bag kind of person.
Thank you


----------



## LOUKPEACH

authenticplease said:


> Mod shot of the mini from NAP......
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/p...ahutcooBV_cg-eL6mGX2QqRt_r15rB0efcxoCXIvw_wcB


Love this


----------



## prettyali

Hello I was wondering if anyone knew the price of the medium peekaboo in Italy! Thank uou


----------



## buonobi

prettyali said:


> Hello I was wondering if anyone knew the price of the medium peekaboo in Italy! Thank uou




u could find the price on official online store!'


----------



## prettyali

I tried looking online but couldn't find it


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

prettyali said:


> Hello I was wondering if anyone knew the price of the medium peekaboo in Italy! Thank uou


In italy the Medium (regular) peekaboo is 3000euros but they can be more depending on the details of the bag.  Their website has a place to change the country at the bottom of the screen then you can look at prices for that country.


----------



## Piarpreet

authenticplease said:


> Here is a mod shot of the small from NAP....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/p...OjCKaPS6F0NYqjcl2Ve1qAEOPctxYwVVC9xoC3Gzw_wcB




I love it but i feel 3k is like -_- it's sherling NOT the last white tiger on earth


----------



## lesAdrets

Mini Monster Peekaboo available for pre-order at Saks run run run!


----------



## buonobi

its so cute!!! red monster!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lesAdrets said:


> Mini Monster Peekaboo available for pre-order at Saks run run run!


The contrast is amazing


----------



## buonobi

I'm still waiting for my MTO peekaboo.. 3 months to go...

But recently I'm tempted by black mini peekaboo too..
Is that quite crazy if I own 2 sizes for same style?.. 

How is mini pkb holding up? How's Fendi's Nappa ? thanks!!


----------



## galex101404

buonobi said:


> I'm still waiting for my MTO peekaboo.. 3 months to go...
> 
> But recently I'm tempted by black mini peekaboo too..
> Is that quite crazy if I own 2 sizes for same style?..
> 
> How is mini pkb holding up? How's Fendi's Nappa ? thanks!!




What color MTO did you order? Did they give you a sketch of your custom bag at time of purchase? I've been contemplating a MTO peekaboo for awhile now.


----------



## buonobi

galex101404 said:


> What color MTO did you order? Did they give you a sketch of your custom bag at time of purchase? I've been contemplating a MTO peekaboo for awhile now.




Dark Brown with ruby python lining 
They will show u a sketch on ipad before u order it.
need 4-6 months.. I ordered in July(?)and They said i could get it in Jan 2016 'coz the Italians were in summer vocation.....


----------



## crisbac

buonobi said:


> I'm still waiting for my MTO peekaboo.. 3 months to go...
> 
> But recently I'm tempted by black mini peekaboo too..
> Is that quite crazy if I own 2 sizes for same style?..
> 
> How is mini pkb holding up? How's Fendi's Nappa ? thanks!!


I'd love a black Mini Peekaboo too (with silver hardware if it was possible in my case!).  
I don't think it's crazy to have 2 sizes of Peekaboo, especially if you already ordered brown for the Regular one, and are planning on black for the Mini, as the uses you'll give them will be different.


----------



## buonobi

crisbac said:


> I'd love a black Mini Peekaboo too (with silver hardware if it was possible in my case!).
> 
> I don't think it's crazy to have 2 sizes of Peekaboo, especially if you already ordered brown for the Regular one, and are planning on black for the Mini, as the uses you'll give them will be different.




You could buy the black mini with red monster lining & SHW[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57][emoji23]
:sigh: i want a evening/weekend bag, mini is so perfect[emoji22] so broke **tempting**


----------



## crisbac

buonobi said:


> You could buy the black mini with red monster lining & SHW[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57][emoji23]
> :sigh: i want a evening/weekend bag, mini is so perfect[emoji22] so broke **tempting**


The Peekaboo Mini Monster is lovely! But $4050.00...! 
I'll keep on thinking about an all black Mini Peekaboo, or Baguette, or By The Way! 
And keep on watering the money tree! :giggles:


----------



## authenticplease

lesAdrets said:


> Mini Monster Peekaboo available for pre-order at Saks run run run!


----------



## dlovechanel

buonobi said:


> I'm still waiting for my MTO peekaboo.. 3 months to go...
> 
> But recently I'm tempted by black mini peekaboo too..
> Is that quite crazy if I own 2 sizes for same style?..
> 
> How is mini pkb holding up? How's Fendi's Nappa ? thanks!!



What size did you get for your MTO peekaboo? Does the MTO peekaboo available in mini size? I really like mini peekaboo and was planned to get in black with gold hw. But I'm kind afraid of the leather get scratches as the leather is very smooth.


----------



## buonobi

dlovechanel said:


> What size did you get for your MTO peekaboo? Does the MTO peekaboo available in mini size? I really like mini peekaboo and was planned to get in black with gold hw. But I'm kind afraid of the leather get scratches as the leather is very smooth.



My MTO is regular.
They offer MTO for Regular and Large size only..
I'm worried about the same too!!
 I've seen people on other forums said that their MINIs scratched and looked used for 3~6 months...
But I can't find any the review here....
If Fendi produces smooth calfskin version of mini, I will RUN for it!!
Sigh, mini python is nearly double-priced than nappa.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Hi all!
Question about hologram in Peekaboo. I am not an expert, but I have Peekaboo Selleria, and I am quite sure it's authentic and I don't have any doubts looking at all the details, but it doesn't have a hologram. 
Any chance there are some Peekaboos without this holo? I know that Fendi started stitching in the hologram in 2004, and Peekaboo was born in 2009, but maybe there are some exceptions? 

TIA!


----------



## buonobi

----


----------



## averagejoe

fashion_victim9 said:


> Hi all!
> Question about hologram in Peekaboo. I am not an expert, but I have Peekaboo Selleria, and I am quite sure it's authentic and I don't have any doubts looking at all the details, but it doesn't have a hologram.
> Any chance there are some Peekaboos without this holo? I know that Fendi started stitching in the hologram in 2004, and Peekaboo was born in 2009, but maybe there are some exceptions?
> 
> TIA!



The Peekaboos manufactured more recently don't have holograms.


----------



## fashion_victim9

averagejoe said:


> The Peekaboos manufactured more recently don't have holograms.



oh thanks!  nice to know


----------



## buonobi

Selleria Metallic Mini Peekaboo!!! $3700.00 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...707&siteID=4w9UJiJpWAc-t16DrtpJMkV4WhwXler0ig


----------



## shonogal

chauham said:


> Got my first Peekaboo with matchy twilly&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3048570
> View attachment 3048571





gottabagit said:


> I bought this bag over a month ago but haven't used it yet. I simply couldn't get it out of my mind and I was afraid that I might not find this particular color if I waited too long. I've been thinking about it for over a year and bought the Chloe Marcie in sea water hoping that would be enough! Alas, it wasn't. So without further ado, here's my medium Peekaboo in Electric Blue, modeled with purple MK fur chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134146
> View attachment 3134147
> View attachment 3134148
> View attachment 3134149
> View attachment 3134150



A very beautiful bag! 
chauham and gottabagit, can I know where you bought it and how much was it? I can't seems to find the price online.


----------



## lovely64

Peekaboo with hermes booties and monster [emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## afqueen

My small blue peekaboo sellaria with matching nail polish


----------



## baglvr2012

Pardon my "elementary" peekaboo question but I've recently begun to love this bag.  How long does it take for the front opening to "sag" nicely?  Do owners of the medium size find it too heavy with normal items inside the bag?
Thanks.


----------



## buonobi

baglvr2012 said:


> Pardon my "elementary" peekaboo question but I've recently begun to love this bag.  How long does it take for the front opening to "sag" nicely?  Do owners of the medium size find it too heavy with normal items inside the bag?
> Thanks.



If you buy the newest version of Regular Peekaboo, it is a little bit lighter than the previous one and it is not as stiff as the old one.

Newest version:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-hk/F...78240164&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585


----------



## baglvr2012

buonobi said:


> If you buy the newest version of Regular Peekaboo, it is a little bit lighter than the previous one and it is not as stiff as the old one.
> 
> Newest version:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-hk/F...78240164&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585


 Thanks buonobi!


----------



## buonobi

baglvr2012 said:


> Thanks buonobi!



Hope you buy it and reveal soon


----------



## Gizmo_gg

Hi, I have recently been bitten by the Peekaboo Monster Bag and looking to get my 1st in regular size. The SA told me that they only bring in the black/yellow eyes.  Was more keen on other colors and saw that Bag Monsta has an awesome collection and the pink/purple monster bag caught my attention. Think my heart literally skipped a beat! Where would I start my hunt for a colored monster bag. Any advise? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Piarpreet

Gizmo_gg said:


> Hi, I have recently been bitten by the Peekaboo Monster Bag and looking to get my 1st in regular size. The SA told me that they only bring in the black/yellow eyes.  Was more keen on other colors and saw that Bag Monsta has an awesome collection and the pink/purple monster bag caught my attention. Think my heart literally skipped a beat! Where would I start my hunt for a colored monster bag. Any advise? Thanks in advance!




If u think about it, the black with yellow is the best option... When the whole monster thing is out of fashion you have a staple that is a classic. Its an amazing bag. I have mine in black with yellow eyes and when i wanna have fun...peekaboo! When i want it to be formal i close it. Its perfect. Also i have the matching charm so... Like a baby. You can make this bag quirky or classy. It really is the best purchase Ive made with fendi


----------



## averagejoe

Gizmo_gg said:


> Hi, I have recently been bitten by the Peekaboo Monster Bag and looking to get my 1st in regular size. The SA told me that they only bring in the black/yellow eyes.  Was more keen on other colors and saw that Bag Monsta has an awesome collection and the pink/purple monster bag caught my attention. Think my heart literally skipped a beat! Where would I start my hunt for a colored monster bag. Any advise? Thanks in advance!





Piarpreet said:


> If u think about it, the black with yellow is the best option... When the whole monster thing is out of fashion you have a staple that is a classic. Its an amazing bag. I have mine in black with yellow eyes and when i wanna have fun...peekaboo! When i want it to be formal i close it. Its perfect. Also i have the matching charm so... Like a baby. You can make this bag quirky or classy. It really is the best purchase Ive made with fendi



I agree with Piarpreet. The black with yellow is the best combination. 

I got the grey with red eyes first and I thought that was better than the black with yellow eyes, because the red eyes looked so sinister. But then I got the black with yellow eyes too and it is adorable! Like a cartoon character! 

I liked the black with yellow eyes so much that I got a wallet in that combination as well now.


----------



## Gizmo_gg

Thanks Piarpeet, Averagejoe for the advise! I've got quite a few black bags already so was looking to add some colors. That said, both of you made good points about the the black/yellow combi.....


----------



## lesAdrets

Gizmo_gg said:


> Thanks Piarpeet, Averagejoe for the advise! I've got quite a few black bags already so was looking to add some colors. That said, both of you made good points about the the black/yellow combi.....



You'll have to keep an eye on the pre-loved market for those limited editions then. I did see a red one with blue lining on a site not normally known for selling pre-loved. It's final sale and non-returnable and I don't think you'd be able to get the extra pictures that would be required for authentication, so I would be _very_ hesitant to purchase it. If you're interested let me know and I can PM you a link, but be sure to search these forums on other members' experiences with this retailer before you jump in


----------



## rm_petite

Sharing my very first Fendi


----------



## averagejoe

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3160691
> 
> 
> Sharing my very first Fendi



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## crisbac

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3160691
> 
> 
> Sharing my very first Fendi


Big congrats, rm_petite! It's really beautiful!  Thanks for sharing! Enjoy!


----------



## leechiyong

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3160691
> 
> 
> Sharing my very first Fendi



Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## Wudge

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3160691
> 
> 
> Sharing my very first Fendi



Beautiful bag, congratulations.


----------



## rm_petite

Thank you! I love it! I bought it  in Rome, Italy


----------



## citruses

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3160691
> 
> 
> Sharing my very first Fendi




Congrats!! So pretty. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3160691
> 
> 
> Sharing my very first Fendi


It's beautiful! And from Rome, how special. Congratulations!


----------



## amadea88

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3160691
> 
> 
> Sharing my very first Fendi



Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## buonobi

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3160691
> 
> 
> Sharing my very first Fendi




so gorgeous!! new color!???

more pics please!!!


----------



## gottabagit

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3160691
> 
> 
> Sharing my very first Fendi



Beautiful!


----------



## Gizmo_gg

Thank you @lesAdrets. So glad to have you ladies guide me through all this! Probably talk to my SA and get on the waitlist for Black/yellow monster. Now, which bag bug should I get.....hmmm.... 

Congrats @rm_petite! What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## buonobi

New Nude Color.. @net-a-porter
http://www.net-a-porter.com/hk/en/product/625370


----------



## Designerhbgirl

buonobi said:


> New Nude Color.. @net-a-porter
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/hk/en/product/625370


Beautiful!


----------



## jpin86

How durable is the regular leather? I would need this as an everyday bag, and I am very hard on my things.


----------



## lesAdrets

Gizmo_gg said:


> Thank you @lesAdrets. So glad to have you ladies guide me through all this! Probably talk to my SA and get on the waitlist for Black/yellow monster. Now, which bag bug should I get.....hmmm....
> 
> Congrats @rm_petite! What a gorgeous bag!



That's wise - the original black/yellow is really the cutest! 

There is this large croc/python monster still available, but his little eyes are lost!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/560230/Fendi/peekaboo-large-python-and-crocodile-tote


----------



## lesAdrets

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3160691
> 
> 
> Sharing my very first Fendi



So lovely! Congrats 



buonobi said:


> New Nude Color.. @net-a-porter
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/hk/en/product/625370



What a gorgeous color!


----------



## averagejoe

lesAdrets said:


> That's wise - the original black/yellow is really the cutest!
> 
> There is this large croc/python monster still available, but his little eyes are lost!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/560230/Fendi/peekaboo-large-python-and-crocodile-tote



I agree the eyes are a bit lost on this one. They should've kept the python in the interior solid-coloured and dark so that they eyes can stand out.


----------



## Sparkledolll

The latest member of my peekaboo family. She's totally impractical but so much fun [emoji38]


----------



## klynneann

buonobi said:


> If you buy the newest version of Regular Peekaboo, it is a little bit lighter than the previous one and it is not as stiff as the old one.
> 
> Newest version:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-hk/F...78240164&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585



I so love this one, but I have about 3 bags in this color already...    I guess I could sell one or two of them, but I really love them.


----------



## klynneann

gottabagit said:


> I bought this bag over a month ago but haven't used it yet. I simply couldn't get it out of my mind and I was afraid that I might not find this particular color if I waited too long. I've been thinking about it for over a year and bought the Chloe Marcie in sea water hoping that would be enough! Alas, it wasn't. So without further ado, here's my medium Peekaboo in Electric Blue, modeled with purple MK fur chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134146
> View attachment 3134147
> View attachment 3134148
> View attachment 3134149
> View attachment 3134150



Both of these bags are gorgeous!  And I love the purple furball with the cobalt!



authenticplease said:


> Mod shot of the mini from NAP......
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/p...ahutcooBV_cg-eL6mGX2QqRt_r15rB0efcxoCXIvw_wcB



I love this dress!  



buonobi said:


> I'm still waiting for my MTO peekaboo.. 3 months to go...
> 
> But recently I'm tempted by black mini peekaboo too..
> Is that quite crazy if I own 2 sizes for same style?..
> 
> How is mini pkb holding up? How's Fendi's Nappa ? thanks!!



Fendi does MTO???


----------



## Gizmo_gg

lesAdrets said:


> That's wise - the original black/yellow is really the cutest!
> 
> There is this large croc/python monster still available, but his little eyes are lost!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/560230/Fendi/peekaboo-large-python-and-crocodile-tote



Totally agree with both averagejoe and lesAdrets!


----------



## crisbac

Natalie j said:


> The latest member of my peekaboo family. She's totally impractical but so much fun [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164907


Absolutely adorable!  Big congrats, Natalie j! Enjoy!


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> The latest member of my peekaboo family. She's totally impractical but so much fun [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164907


Love this bag! Lucky you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

crisbac said:


> Absolutely adorable!  Big congrats, Natalie j! Enjoy!







dialv said:


> Love this bag! Lucky you!




Thank you Ladies!


----------



## mrs.posh

Hi ladies, 

I am new this blog but I have been following this site for awhile now. I love how this site brings together a community 

Anyway, I thought I'd share my Fendi Peekaboo Made-to-Order experience with you.

The fendi peekaboo MTO comes in 4 different leather:
1. Selleria (Similar to Togo)
2. Morgan (Thicker Calf Skin)
3. Crocodile Matt/Shiny
4. Ostrich

You can select your preference from their pre-selected combinations. You can request to mix-match colours that are in the current combo book but it will take longer and depends on how "influential" your SA/Store Manager is. 

I have ordered 3 Fendi Peekaboo so far, the first one has arrived and I AM INLOVE! 

I have all my MTOs in Selleria, the leather is thick and smooth at the same time. It is very similar to Togo Leather, it is luxurious  I suggest that you go for this if you were to order a Peekaboo. 

The newer version of Peekaboo is different than the ones produced in 2008-09 which were yuck in my opinion  The new version is much more chic and versatile I think.

And of course to compare, I have hermes bags as well both Birkin and Kelly and I must say the Peekaboo is the most practical and classic bag I've have owned as it is subtle. The Birkin is a head turner BUT EVERYONE HAS A BIRKIN/KELLY these days. It's such a common bag now and I hate it beyond words 

I am still waiting for my 2 other MTOs but the one I have is the Asphalt Grey exterior and Suede Yellow interior with PHW. I have attached their photos and the actual sketches of my other two - I will get them in January!! Tt is worth the wait. I hope you get yours as well!!


----------



## mrs.posh

klynneann said:


> Both of these bags are gorgeous!  And I love the purple furball with the cobalt!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi does MTO???


I am also waiting for my MTO. 

What colours did you go for? 
I went for Regular Makeup/Blackberry with GHW and Mini Fuchsia/Blackberry with PHW.

They are so lush!! My first is so beautiful and the craftsmanship is amazing.


----------



## mrs.posh

jpin86 said:


> How durable is the regular leather? I would need this as an everyday bag, and I am very hard on my things.


I won't get this Peekaboo in this leather for everyday. it's like Kelly's box leather, it scratches easily


----------



## mrs.posh

galex101404 said:


> What color MTO did you order? Did they give you a sketch of your custom bag at time of purchase? I've been contemplating a MTO peekaboo for awhile now.



Order one! It is worth the wait and SUPER lush. Chic and classy (subtle) at the same time.

 The Selleria leather is luxurious and very similar to Togo. Here's mine 

xoxo


----------



## mrs.posh

dovechovolate said:


> Hi, my first fendi peekaboo selleria. Any tips on how to take care of it? Like what leather conditioner to use and how to store?


Is this a Made-to-Order? If it is, they should have given you a special leather cleaner for it.

Mine is a MTO and my SA gave me a complete set of accessories to take care of it.

I just want to ask, what is the colour of you bag?

I find the off-the-shelf Selleria Peekaboo thinner than MTOs...Also the OTSs are not 100% handmade...


----------



## mrs.posh

dovechovolate said:


> Hi, my first fendi peekaboo selleria. Any tips on how to take care of it? Like what leather conditioner to use and how to store?


Hey is this a Selleria Peekaboo MTO or off-the-shelf?

Also what colour is this? 

I have 3 Selleria Peekaboos and I've been given a special leather cleaner/protector set with it. If its not a MTO I don't think you'll get one...


----------



## crisbac

mrs.posh said:


> I am also waiting for my MTO.
> 
> What colours did you go for?
> I went for Regular Makeup/Blackberry with GHW and Mini Fuchsia/Blackberry with PHW.
> 
> They are so lush!! My first is so beautiful and the craftsmanship is amazing.


Welcome to the PurseForum, mrs.posh! Thanks for sharing your Made-to-Order experience! Your Asphalt Grey Peekaboo is gorgeous!  And apart from the Regular, you ordered a Mini too? That's great! I'm so happy for you!  Please, post pictures as soon as you receive them!


----------



## galex101404

mrs.posh said:


> I am also waiting for my MTO.
> 
> What colours did you go for?
> I went for Regular Makeup/Blackberry with GHW and Mini Fuchsia/Blackberry with PHW.
> 
> They are so lush!! My first is so beautiful and the craftsmanship is amazing.




You can do MTO in mini size selleria now?!? 

That wasn't an option earlier in the year. Do you mind if I ask the cost for the MTO mini? TIA


----------



## galex101404

mrs.posh said:


> Order one! It is worth the wait and SUPER lush. Chic and classy (subtle) at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> The Selleria leather is luxurious and very similar to Togo. Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo




Thanks so much for sharing your images!! Your new bag is gorgeous and the ones are the way are stunning as well 

I actually have a small selleria peekaboo in the tobacco/tan color from 2013 which I adore, but sometimes gets on the heavy side with all my things in it.

If we can now order MTO in the mini I'd be thrilled!!


----------



## galex101404

Here's a picture of my selleria peekaboo [emoji177]


----------



## crisbac

galex101404 said:


> Here's a picture of my selleria peekaboo [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165392


Your Peekaboo is so lovely, galex101404!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrs.posh

galex101404 said:


> Here's a picture of my selleria peekaboo [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165392


Yes you can now order the Peekaboo in Mini. It became available in August 2015 here in London.

Italy actually told my SA that I was the first one in the world to order a MINI!! I hope that they put something special on the name plate 
The mini in the UK is £2600 so around $4,000 in the US. I hope you order one too!

Try to have Peekaboo MTO as their leather is thicker than the one off-the-rack, HUGE difference


----------



## buonobi

galex101404 said:


> You can do MTO in mini size selleria now?!?
> 
> That wasn't an option earlier in the year. Do you mind if I ask the cost for the MTO mini? TIA



MTO mini is available now?!?!
I will consider a mini black bag between MTO or Nappa..........


----------



## buonobi

mrs.posh said:


> Yes you can now order the Peekaboo in Mini. It became available in August 2015 here in London.
> 
> Italy actually told my SA that I was the first one in the world to order a MINI!! I hope that they put something special on the name plate
> The mini in the UK is £2600 so around $4,000 in the US. I hope you order one too!
> 
> Try to have Peekaboo MTO as their leather is thicker than the one off-the-rack, HUGE difference



OMG  $4000.........I'm so broke

but still cheaper than LV Capucines BB.. (Crazy price tag)


----------



## buonobi

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am new this blog but I have been following this site for awhile now. I love how this site brings together a community
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd share my Fendi Peekaboo Made-to-Order experience with you.
> 
> The fendi peekaboo MTO comes in 4 different leather:
> 1. Selleria (Similar to Togo)
> 2. Morgan (Thicker Calf Skin)
> 3. Crocodile Matt/Shiny
> 4. Ostrich
> 
> You can select your preference from their pre-selected combinations. You can request to mix-match colours that are in the current combo book but it will take longer and depends on how "influential" your SA/Store Manager is.
> 
> I have ordered 3 Fendi Peekaboo so far, the first one has arrived and I AM INLOVE!
> 
> I have all my MTOs in Selleria, the leather is thick and smooth at the same time. It is very similar to Togo Leather, it is luxurious  I suggest that you go for this if you were to order a Peekaboo.
> 
> The newer version of Peekaboo is different than the ones produced in 2008-09 which were yuck in my opinion  The new version is much more chic and versatile I think.
> 
> And of course to compare, I have hermes bags as well both Birkin and Kelly and I must say the Peekaboo is the most practical and classic bag I've have owned as it is subtle. The Birkin is a head turner BUT EVERYONE HAS A BIRKIN/KELLY these days. It's such a common bag now and I hate it beyond words
> 
> I am still waiting for my 2 other MTOs but the one I have is the Asphalt Grey exterior and Suede Yellow interior with PHW. I have attached their photos and the actual sketches of my other two - I will get them in January!! Tt is worth the wait. I hope you get yours as well!!




Thx for your sharing!

I will get my MTO in Jan too!! but mine is in morgan leather with python. 
I LOVE Smooth Leather!
FYI, the leather of selleria is called "*Roman Leather*".
Vitello for the new leather of latest peekaboo..
(I don't know if they provide MTO in vitello or not)

I didn't choose Roman leather because it's heavier than normal models and Fendi does not offer many choices for black or brown with GHW..(The color of lining is verrry important!!)
But it's very sturdy...very similar to TOGO! Heavy but Luxurious.

Do they provide MTO mini in Morgan leather?? I want a small smooth black bag..(afraid of Nappa...)


----------



## klynneann

mrs.posh said:


> I am also waiting for my MTO.
> 
> What colours did you go for?
> I went for Regular Makeup/Blackberry with GHW and Mini Fuchsia/Blackberry with PHW.
> 
> They are so lush!! My first is so beautiful and the craftsmanship is amazing.



Oh no, I don't have one.   I had no idea they even did it!

Yours are gorgeous!


----------



## buonobi

Mini Peekaboo Whipstitched Satchel Bag, Black
USD 3,550.00

Pre-order@NM

@crisbac
SilverHardware mini!!! LOL


----------



## buonobi

Micro Peekaboo Floral Satchel Bag, White
USD 1,650.00
Peekaboo Mini Satchel Bag, Magenta
HKD 26,256.67


----------



## mrs.posh

buonobi said:


> Thx for your sharing!
> 
> I will get my MTO in Jan too!! but mine is in morgan leather with python.
> I LOVE Smooth Leather!
> FYI, the leather of selleria is called "*Roman Leather*".
> Vitello for the new leather of latest peekaboo..
> (I don't know if they provide MTO in vitello or not)
> 
> I didn't choose Roman leather because it's heavier than normal models and Fendi does not offer many choices for black or brown with GHW..(The color of lining is verrry important!!)
> But it's very sturdy...very similar to TOGO! Heavy but Luxurious.
> 
> Do they provide MTO mini in Morgan leather?? I want a small smooth black bag..(afraid of Nappa...)



Hi buonobi,

Yes I agree. 

They don't do Morgan in Mini as they already make the mini's in Nappa which is essential the same leather as Morgan. 

I toyed with the idea of Morgan/Python as well but just didn't like it. 

Yes I love love the Cuio Romano leather. I plan to get them in all on colours. (YES MY OBSESSION WITH BIRKIN ENDED HERE! Haha)


----------



## mrs.posh

buonobi said:


> OMG  $4000.........I'm so broke
> 
> but still cheaper than LV Capucines BB.. (Crazy price tag)



Slightly cheaper. 


You can now also buy the YouStrap for your peekaboos!
My SA is the best! It becomes available next month. 

Leather and Python, and few limited editions &#128525;


----------



## buonobi

mrs.posh said:


> Hi buonobi,
> 
> Yes I agree.
> 
> They don't do Morgan in Mini as they already make the mini's in Nappa which is essential the same leather as Morgan.
> 
> I toyed with the idea of Morgan/Python as well but just didn't like it.
> 
> Yes I love love the Cuio Romano leather. I plan to get them in all on colours. (YES MY OBSESSION WITH BIRKIN ENDED HERE! Haha)



ALL COLORS


What do you think of mini nappa? :cry:
Mini selleria is attractive


----------



## mrs.posh

buonobi said:


> ALL COLORS
> 
> 
> What do you think of mini nappa? :cry:
> Mini selleria is attractive



I personally didn't like the Mini in Nappa as its very easy to scratch and the leather is thin. I'd definitely go for Mini Selleria.


----------



## galex101404

Natalie j said:


> The latest member of my peekaboo family. She's totally impractical but so much fun [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164907




Beautiful bag! I love the color! Do you mind posting pics of how much the mini peekaboo can fit? 

I'm trying to see if the mini would be too small for me or not. TIA [emoji6]


----------



## crisbac

buonobi said:


> Mini Peekaboo Whipstitched Satchel Bag, Black
> USD 3,550.00
> 
> Pre-order@NM
> 
> @crisbac
> SilverHardware mini!!! LOL


I saw it!  
I know it's completely different but I'm thinking about a Mini By The Way these days...  I think it will be ideal for carrying during a trip (day and night). I'm thinking as I also like the Selleria Baguette...


----------



## buonobi

crisbac said:


> I saw it!
> 
> I know it's completely different but I'm thinking about a Mini By The Way these days...  I think it will be ideal for carrying during a trip (day and night). I'm thinking as I also like the Selleria Baguette...




metoo!
so many wishes!
mini btw is cute and versatile!!
I'm thinking about the new double baguette!![emoji143]&#127995;


----------



## Sparkledolll

galex101404 said:


> Beautiful bag! I love the color! Do you mind posting pics of how much the mini peekaboo can fit?
> 
> I'm trying to see if the mini would be too small for me or not. TIA [emoji6]




Thanks! I don't carry a lot, just a small wallet, keys, small umbrella - just the essentials. All these items fit very comfortably into 1 compartment. I usually keep the other compartment empty and close the turn lock. It's a great little bag and you don't see many people with it [emoji1]


----------



## crisbac

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I don't carry a lot, just a small wallet, keys, small umbrella - just the essentials. All these items fit very comfortably into 1 compartment. I usually keep the other compartment empty and close the turn lock. It's a great little bag and you don't see many people with it [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166079


I love your bag!  Btw, is it a Mini (not a Micro), right?


----------



## Sparkledolll

crisbac said:


> I love your bag!  Btw, is it a Mini (not a Micro), right?




Thanks - Yep, it's a mini! There's an orange one on NAP as well. [emoji1]


----------



## lesAdrets

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I don't carry a lot, just a small wallet, keys, small umbrella - just the essentials. All these items fit very comfortably into 1 compartment. I usually keep the other compartment empty and close the turn lock. It's a great little bag and you don't see many people with it [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166079



Awww what a great, fun bag! And this is a very useful pic - thanks!


----------



## lesAdrets

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am new this blog but I have been following this site for awhile now. I love how this site brings together a community
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd share my Fendi Peekaboo Made-to-Order experience with you.
> 
> The fendi peekaboo MTO comes in 4 different leather:
> 1. Selleria (Similar to Togo)
> 2. Morgan (Thicker Calf Skin)
> 3. Crocodile Matt/Shiny
> 4. Ostrich
> 
> You can select your preference from their pre-selected combinations. You can request to mix-match colours that are in the current combo book but it will take longer and depends on how "influential" your SA/Store Manager is.
> 
> I have ordered 3 Fendi Peekaboo so far, the first one has arrived and I AM INLOVE!
> 
> I have all my MTOs in Selleria, the leather is thick and smooth at the same time. It is very similar to Togo Leather, it is luxurious  I suggest that you go for this if you were to order a Peekaboo.
> 
> The newer version of Peekaboo is different than the ones produced in 2008-09 which were yuck in my opinion  The new version is much more chic and versatile I think.
> 
> And of course to compare, I have hermes bags as well both Birkin and Kelly and I must say the Peekaboo is the most practical and classic bag I've have owned as it is subtle. The Birkin is a head turner BUT EVERYONE HAS A BIRKIN/KELLY these days. It's such a common bag now and I hate it beyond words
> 
> I am still waiting for my 2 other MTOs but the one I have is the Asphalt Grey exterior and Suede Yellow interior with PHW. I have attached their photos and the actual sketches of my other two - I will get them in January!! Tt is worth the wait. I hope you get yours as well!!



Thank you for such a helpful post! Just the sketches by themselves are drool-worthy and I can't wait to see them when they arrive. Oh boy, between you and *buonobi* talking about your MTOs, I am DYING


----------



## mrs.posh

lesAdrets said:


> Thank you for such a helpful post! Just the sketches by themselves are drool-worthy and I can't wait to see them when they arrive. Oh boy, between you and *buonobi* talking about your MTOs, I am DYING




Haha they are deliciously amazing purses

I just came from FENDI today and been served the finest Champagne Ruinart


----------



## mrs.posh

galex101404 said:


> Beautiful bag! I love the color! Do you mind posting pics of how much the mini peekaboo can fit?
> 
> I'm trying to see if the mini would be too small for me or not. TIA [emoji6]



Hi Tia here the Selleria sample (this one isn't tone-to-tone but it will do) 

It will fit a lot of items in it. 

I just ordered a mink one today!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I don't carry a lot, just a small wallet, keys, small umbrella - just the essentials. All these items fit very comfortably into 1 compartment. I usually keep the other compartment empty and close the turn lock. It's a great little bag and you don't see many people with it [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166079



Your Peekaboo bag is ADORABLE!


----------



## Sparkledolll

mrs.posh said:


> Hi Tia here the Selleria sample (this one isn't tone-to-tone but it will do)
> 
> 
> 
> It will fit a lot of items in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a mink one today!!!




Wow... Mink sounds amazing! What color did you order? I would love to see this! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

averagejoe said:


> Your Peekaboo bag is ADORABLE!




Thanks Averagejoe! I debated whether I should get this as it's more of a fun piece than a classic but I just couldn't resist [emoji2]


----------



## mrs.posh

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Averagejoe! I debated whether I should get this as it's more of a fun piece than a classic but I just couldn't resist [emoji2]



here she is Mink Peekaboo in Mini


----------



## Sparkledolll

mrs.posh said:


> here she is Mink Peekaboo in Mini



Wow... Love this! The texture and color is amazing! May I ask how much it is and how long will it take to arrive? Now I want to go look at color swatches in the store


----------



## mrs.posh

Natalie j said:


> Wow... Love this! The texture and color is amazing! May I ask how much it is and how long will it take to arrive? Now I want to go look at color swatches in the store



It will take 4 months and its £4500 ($7,000-8,000)


----------



## mrs.posh

buonobi said:


> OMG  $4000.........I'm so broke
> 
> but still cheaper than LV Capucines BB.. (Crazy price tag)


Hey just want to say that LV Capucine BB is cheaper in the UK its £2,450 plus you get 18% off because of the VAT refund etc


----------



## Sparkledolll

mrs.posh said:


> It will take 4 months and its £4500 ($7,000-8,000)



It's going to be amazing! Can't wait to see this, please post pictures when she arrives &#128516;


----------



## enayan

Have you guys seen this video? I'd do pretty much anything to have that version!! That pink is too pretty [emoji7]

https://youtu.be/uqLZ35y_W44


----------



## casseyelsie

enayan said:


> Have you guys seen this video? I'd do pretty much anything to have that version!! That pink is too pretty [emoji7]
> 
> https://youtu.be/uqLZ35y_W44




Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## lavy

Can anyone provide input on what fits in a mini Peekaboo, I've seen the question asked a bunch of times but I've never seen an answer  just wondering how practical it would be if it were your everyday handbag. 

Can it fit an Ipad mini? a small camera? a small umbrella?

TIA


----------



## averagejoe

enayan said:


> Have you guys seen this video? I'd do pretty much anything to have that version!! That pink is too pretty [emoji7]
> 
> https://youtu.be/uqLZ35y_W44



Wow! Interesting customization!


----------



## galex101404

mrs.posh said:


> Hi Tia here the Selleria sample (this one isn't tone-to-tone but it will do)
> 
> 
> 
> It will fit a lot of items in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a mink one today!!!




Thanks so much for posting this! The mini peekaboo looks great on you!

I'm so in love with that orange color that I'm tempted not to do the MTO and buy that instead.

Are they selling mini selleria at store level now? I haven't seen this in USA stores yet.

Is there a big difference in retail vs the mini selleria MTO? Thanks so much for your helpful info [emoji177]


----------



## lavy

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I don't carry a lot, just a small wallet, keys, small umbrella - just the essentials. All these items fit very comfortably into 1 compartment. I usually keep the other compartment empty and close the turn lock. It's a great little bag and you don't see many people with it [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166079



Oops just noticed this post, which answers most of my questions  do you know if it will fit a mini iPad?


----------



## Sparkledolll

lavy said:


> Oops just noticed this post, which answers most of my questions  do you know if it will fit a mini iPad?



Probably just but I wouldn't stuff an iPad Air in the bag. The leather is buttery soft I wouldn't want to overload it. It's a great every day bag but definitely not a work bag IMO!


----------



## klynneann

enayan said:


> Have you guys seen this video? I'd do pretty much anything to have that version!! That pink is too pretty [emoji7]
> 
> https://youtu.be/uqLZ35y_W44



SO SO pretty!!!


----------



## Mellee

mrs.posh said:


> Yes you can now order the Peekaboo in Mini. It became available in August 2015 here in London.
> 
> Italy actually told my SA that I was the first one in the world to order a MINI!! I hope that they put something special on the name plate
> The mini in the UK is £2600 so around $4,000 in the US. I hope you order one too!
> 
> Try to have Peekaboo MTO as their leather is thicker than the one off-the-rack, HUGE difference




Thank you for sharing your MTO experience- your bags are BEAUTIFUL! How do the MTO peekaboos compare to your Birkins/Kellys, quality-wise? A Kelly has been on my list for years but I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger (and I totally agree with you about how the B/K is everywhere these days)...


----------



## buonobi

Beautiful blue @ net-a-porter


----------



## UpTime

Does anyone get made to order in the US? Can we get it at Dept store like Saks?


----------



## mrs.posh

galex101404 said:


> Thanks so much for posting this! The mini peekaboo looks great on you!
> 
> I'm so in love with that orange color that I'm tempted not to do the MTO and buy that instead.
> 
> Are they selling mini selleria at store level now? I haven't seen this in USA stores yet.
> 
> Is there a big difference in retail vs the mini selleria MTO? Thanks so much for your helpful info [emoji177]



Hey. I had only seen this post! 
They will not sell the mini Selleria in store as they are only MTOs so as the regular Selleria. 

The mini Selleria MTO is £2,600 and the regular mini in Nappa is £1,900. I actually don't have this mini Selleria as its just a sample. If look at the photo, it's not tone-to-tone i.e. edging is black on this one.


----------



## mrs.posh

Mellee said:


> Thank you for sharing your MTO experience- your bags are BEAUTIFUL! How do the MTO peekaboos compare to your Birkins/Kellys, quality-wise? A Kelly has been on my list for years but I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger (and I totally agree with you about how the B/K is everywhere these days)...



The peekaboo is practical to use. The Kelly is so hard to get things in and out of. The Birkin can get really heavy and then you will want a strap! 

The Selleria is more rigid than Togo I think so it's more durable.


----------



## Mellee

mrs.posh said:


> The peekaboo is practical to use. The Kelly is so hard to get things in and out of. The Birkin can get really heavy and then you will want a strap!
> 
> The Selleria is more rigid than Togo I think so it's more durable.




Thank you for your response. I can't wait to see your other two MTO peekaboos! Please post pics when they arrive!


----------



## mrs.posh

Hi ladies - here's my Asphalt/Yellow Selleria Peekaboo with the things I fit in it. 

Hope you all are having a good weekend!

PS. Sorry for monopolising this thread! 

Xx


----------



## Sparkledolll

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies - here's my Asphalt/Yellow Selleria Peekaboo with the things I fit in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all are having a good weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Sorry for monopolising this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Xx




Beautiful Morden classic! I think I need to add a selleria to my peekaboo family [emoji16]


----------



## UpTime

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies - here's my Asphalt/Yellow Selleria Peekaboo with the things I fit in it.
> 
> Hope you all are having a good weekend!
> 
> PS. Sorry for monopolising this thread!
> 
> Xx



Hi Mrs Posh, why it is call Asphalt/yellow when I see it is blk? Please more pictures ? What size is it? Im doing a research on one first peekaboo for myself so Im dyinghere seeing yours. Enjoy your toy


----------



## mrs.posh

UpTime said:


> Hi Mrs Posh, why it is call Asphalt/yellow when I see it is blk? Please more pictures ? What size is it? Im doing a research on one first peekaboo for myself so Im dyinghere seeing yours. Enjoy your toy



Hi UpTime - this is Grey in colour but it's called Asphalt which is kind of darker Grey. The interior is yellow on this one but you can mix it with another colour I think. I forgot which one. 

I will post more pics of this peekaboo tomorrow I promise. Xx


----------



## authenticplease

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies - here's my Asphalt/Yellow Selleria Peekaboo with the things I fit in it.
> 
> Hope you all are having a good weekend!
> 
> PS. Sorry for monopolising this thread!
> 
> Xx



Wow, what a gorgeous combo!  I can't wait to see the interior photos for the shade of yellow  I also adore your AH Tony the Tiger sticker


----------



## Designerhbgirl

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies - here's my Asphalt/Yellow Selleria Peekaboo with the things I fit in it.
> 
> Hope you all are having a good weekend!
> 
> PS. Sorry for monopolising this thread!
> 
> Xx


Beautiful Peekabo - congratulations!


----------



## mrs.posh

authenticplease said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous combo!  I can't wait to see the interior photos for the shade of yellow  I also adore your AH Tony the Tiger sticker



Here is the interior. Sorry I can only attach one pic as I'm using my phone..


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

mrs.posh said:


> Here is the interior. Sorry I can only attach one pic as I'm using my phone..


the yellow is lovely.  I'm also a huge fan of the asphalt colour.  How long did it take you to get your special order?


----------



## averagejoe

mrs.posh said:


> Here is the interior. Sorry I can only attach one pic as I'm using my phone..


----------



## mrs.posh

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> the yellow is lovely.  I'm also a huge fan of the asphalt colour.  How long did it take you to get your special order?



hi Kellybuzzbuzz it took exactly 5 months but you can request for it to be sooner but its not guaranteed.

are you going to order one? I need a MTO buddy!!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

mrs.posh said:


> hi Kellybuzzbuzz it took exactly 5 months but you can request for it to be sooner but its not guaranteed.
> 
> are you going to order one? I need a MTO buddy!!


I think one day I will but I just bought a selleria asphalt with cream lining so I'll be content with that one for now.  I want another selleria though.


----------



## mrs.posh

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I think one day I will but I just bought a selleria asphalt with cream lining so I'll be content with that one for now.  I want another selleria though.



Oh yes I have seen that one! It is pretty only slightly thinner than mine. Did you get a leather protector/cleaner?


----------



## UpTime

mrs.posh said:


> hi Kellybuzzbuzz it took exactly 5 months but you can request for it to be sooner but its not guaranteed.
> 
> are you going to order one? I need a MTO buddy!!



I want to order MTO but not sure how to get it because there isnt a store near by me


----------



## RackFanatic

Hi all! Excited to finally contribute to this thread. This has become my fave go-to bag. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

RackFanatic said:


> Hi all! Excited to finally contribute to this thread. This has become my fave go-to bag. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177480



Nice Peekaboo!


----------



## authenticplease

mrs.posh said:


> Here is the interior. Sorry I can only attach one pic as I'm using my phone..



Such a happy yellow



RackFanatic said:


> Hi all! Excited to finally contribute to this thread. This has become my fave go-to bag. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177480



Beautiful bag!  I can see why it has become your fave


----------



## dhfwu

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I think one day I will but I just bought a selleria asphalt with cream lining so I'll be content with that one for now.  I want another selleria though.


I saw that bag in store last year - it's stunning! I hesitated out of concern that the cream lining would be difficult to keep clean. Hope yours will hold up well and delight you every day.


----------



## peter_89

Hey ladied and gents, I've recently bought my Selleria Peekaboo mens edition in small size (though it's bigger than the woman's large one). 

I just wanted to ask you what are your experiences with their selleria leather, thay also call it the Roman leather. The SA in the boutique in Rome explained to me that it is one of the finest leathers available, but I wanna know more from you guys, do you find it sturdy and strong enough? And is it tough for everyday activities, won't scratch easily etc?

Thanks for the updates, cheers!


----------



## buonobi

peter_89 said:


> Hey ladied and gents, I've recently bought my Selleria Peekaboo mens edition in small size (though it's bigger than the woman's large one).
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to ask you what are your experiences with their selleria leather, thay also call it the Roman leather. The SA in the boutique in Rome explained to me that it is one of the finest leathers available, but I wanna know more from you guys, do you find it sturdy and strong enough? And is it tough for everyday activities, won't scratch easily etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the updates, cheers!




It's so study and strong. of coz not easily to get scratched. very thick leather.
But I saw on tpf that someone's stitch broke on the bag..just fyi


----------



## peter_89

Did you also get with your bag a Selleria cream in a tube for maintaining and caring for the leather? It is small metallic tube in a box with soft cloth saying "fendi selleria". 

Does anybody know how to use it?


----------



## wrms

peter_89 said:


> Did you also get with your bag a Selleria cream in a tube for maintaining and caring for the leather? It is small metallic tube in a box with soft cloth saying "fendi selleria".
> 
> Does anybody know how to use it?


 
Congrats on your new bag...! Would you mind posting pictures of your bag? I plan on getting a men's peekaboo soon as well. Other than the cream, did your bag come with a raincoat? I've seen some of the women's come with that, but I wasn't sure about the men's version...


----------



## peter_89

It doesn't want to upload a photo from an iPhone, it just says error, upload failed. :/

I didn't get the raincoat for the bag, as I know, it's made only for the mini and regular womans peekaboo with exotic leathers (not selleria). However, you can hop in any Fendi boutique and ask for a raincoat, and they will give you the regular plastic bag like the one they give it in Louis Vuitton on their shopping bags. It isn't strong as the "real" one, but I prefer that since I can just twist it and put in my bag. 

Anybody knows how to use the selleria cream? Is it for the scratches or for just refreshing the leather?


----------



## peter_89

Here's the photo of the Peekaboo with the bag bug! I finally managed to upload with my iPhone. 
Hope you like it


----------



## mrs.posh

peter_89 said:


> It doesn't want to upload a photo from an iPhone, it just says error, upload failed. :/
> 
> I didn't get the raincoat for the bag, as I know, it's made only for the mini and regular womans peekaboo with exotic leathers (not selleria). However, you can hop in any Fendi boutique and ask for a raincoat, and they will give you the regular plastic bag like the one they give it in Louis Vuitton on their shopping bags. It isn't strong as the "real" one, but I prefer that since I can just twist it and put in my bag.
> 
> Anybody knows how to use the selleria cream? Is it for the scratches or for just refreshing the leather?


Selleria MTOs came with leather cleaner (cream) and raincoat.

Hi Peter, I also have this cream for my MTO Selleria and the way you use it is:
(I assume they gave you a sponge as well)

1. apply the cream - pea size - on the sponge
2. evenly spread the cream on the sponge
3. rub the sponge on the bag in ONE WAY motion/direction 

You can also use it for the interior leather


----------



## averagejoe

peter_89 said:


> Here's the photo of the Peekaboo with the bag bug! I finally managed to upload with my iPhone.
> Hope you like it



GORGEOUS! One of my favourite bags in the world!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

peter_89 said:


> Here's the photo of the Peekaboo with the bag bug! I finally managed to upload with my iPhone.
> Hope you like it


Love your bag and bag bug. Perfect combo!


----------



## jen1801

Is made-to-order peekaboo available in the US too? TIA


----------



## lesAdrets

peter_89 said:


> Here's the photo of the Peekaboo with the bag bug! I finally managed to upload with my iPhone.
> Hope you like it


----------



## lesAdrets

jen1801 said:


> Is made-to-order peekaboo available in the US too? TIA



Yes it is 

Go to http://www.fendi.com/us/the-magic-of-fendi/made-to-order.html and scroll down to make an appointment at Bal Harbour, Beverly Hills, or NY boutique.


----------



## jen1801

Hi Ladies,

was wondering what you guys think of this khaki/ moss green color mini peekaboo? My SA can reserve it for me coming this dec/Jan... But not sure if I could pull this color off with my outfits. I wear a lot of neutrals/gray color/strips/jeans. Any thoughts?[emoji16]


----------



## jen1801

lesAdrets said:


> Yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> Go to http://www.fendi.com/us/the-magic-of-fendi/made-to-order.html and scroll down to make an appointment at Bal Harbour, Beverly Hills, or NY boutique.




Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## authenticplease

jen1801 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> was wondering what you guys think of this khaki/ moss green color mini peekaboo? My SA can reserve it for me coming this dec/Jan... But not sure if I could pull this color off with my outfits. I wear a lot of neutrals/gray color/strips/jeans. Any thoughts?[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186004



I have a bag in this color and I love it!  I find the color easy to wear and nuetral. It goes with a lot of my wardrobe & gets lots of wear. 

Good luck with your decisions


----------



## Summer_rose231

hi everyone,

I can't choose between the mini peekaboo or celine nano! I usually only carry chunky Chanel flap wallet, a large key purse plus my phone. Would I be able to fit everything in the mini? Please help me decide, I do love both!

Thanks! =)


----------



## dhankhim

jen1801 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> was wondering what you guys think of this khaki/ moss green color mini peekaboo? My SA can reserve it for me coming this dec/Jan... But not sure if I could pull this color off with my outfits. I wear a lot of neutrals/gray color/strips/jeans. Any thoughts?[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186004




I love it. especially with the new 'strap you.'


----------



## klynneann

jen1801 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> was wondering what you guys think of this khaki/ moss green color mini peekaboo? My SA can reserve it for me coming this dec/Jan... But not sure if I could pull this color off with my outfits. I wear a lot of neutrals/gray color/strips/jeans. Any thoughts?[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186004



I love this color. I've been wearing it a lot this season and find it really goes with a lot.


----------



## galex101404

Summer_rose231 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I can't choose between the mini peekaboo or celine nano! I usually only carry chunky Chanel flap wallet, a large key purse plus my phone. Would I be able to fit everything in the mini? Please help me decide, I do love both!
> 
> Thanks! =)




I'm in the same boat. I have a regular peekaboo that I love, but it gets a little heavy.

I'm contemplating a mini peekaboo or going for the Celine Nano, which I also love .. 

Anyone who owns both, can you share your thoughts and which bag you gravitate towards more?


----------



## carrots219

galex101404 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have a regular peekaboo that I love, but it gets a little heavy.
> 
> I'm contemplating a mini peekaboo or going for the Celine Nano, which I also love ..
> 
> Anyone who owns both, can you share your thoughts and which bag you gravitate towards more?




Oh my gosh, me too! I really like both bags and want them both. Lol 

When do new colors come out for the mini? I only see the ones on the website. It stinks even more cause I'm in Canada and it's harder to get both these bags.


----------



## jen1801

authenticplease said:


> I have a bag in this color and I love it!  I find the color easy to wear and nuetral. It goes with a lot of my wardrobe & gets lots of wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your decisions




Thanks for your reply! Do think it will go with gray colored tops and jeans? Oddly, i have a lot of gray in my wardrobe lol I'm really debating between this moss green color and the brown color [emoji23]


----------



## jen1801

klynneann said:


> I love this color. I've been wearing it a lot this season and find it really goes with a lot.




Do you think it will go with jeans? I mostly dress very casual( t shirts, sweaters, jeans lol) and have a lot of gray and camel color tops lol I'm debating between this moss green and a brown peeakboo [emoji23]


----------



## jen1801

dhankhim said:


> I love it. especially with the new 'strap you.'




I can't wait for the straps! Excited


----------



## Sparkledolll

galex101404 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have a regular peekaboo that I love, but it gets a little heavy.
> 
> I'm contemplating a mini peekaboo or going for the Celine Nano, which I also love ..
> 
> Anyone who owns both, can you share your thoughts and which bag you gravitate towards more?




I have both and love them. It's hard to choose, the nano is lighter for sure and there are so many colour combos both solid and tri colours so you will definitely find one you like for sure. On the other hand the mini peekaboo is super cute and you don't see many people with it unlike the nano. In terms of fit, I would say both fit equal amount of stuff. The length of the strap on the mini peekaboo can be adjusted but not on the nano. Both bags are great!


----------



## peter_89

Natalie j, I love your shearling peekaboo, it is beautiful!! My wife has the same one and adores it!


----------



## klynneann

jen1801 said:


> Do you think it will go with jeans? I mostly dress very casual( t shirts, sweaters, jeans lol) and have a lot of gray and camel color tops lol I'm debating between this moss green and a brown peeakboo [emoji23]



Definitely, and especially with gray, camel and navy!!


----------



## rm_petite

Shopping with my Peekaboo!


----------



## BlueCherry

Natalie j said:


> I have both and love them. It's hard to choose, the nano is lighter for sure and there are so many colour combos both solid and tri colours so you will definitely find one you like for sure. On the other hand the mini peekaboo is super cute and you don't see many people with it unlike the nano. In terms of fit, I would say both fit equal amount of stuff. The length of the strap on the mini peekaboo can be adjusted but not on the nano. Both bags are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187148
> View attachment 3187149







rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3187591
> View attachment 3187592
> 
> 
> Shopping with my Peekaboo!




Gorgeous peekaboo's ladies - I want one now I've seen it modelled [emoji3]


----------



## jocephineM

do you guys have any suggestion of the color of peekaboo? I see an orange and a poppy online, the colors look so close, I really can't make my decision


----------



## enayan

love this more and more every time!


----------



## dlovechanel

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3187591
> View attachment 3187592
> 
> 
> Shopping with my Peekaboo!



Hi.. may I know what size is it?

Looks perfect on you!


----------



## rm_petite

dlovechanel said:


> Hi.. may I know what size is it?
> 
> Looks perfect on you!




Thanks!, It's the regular size, I cannot go further to a Large it is way too big to me. It was my very first Peekaboo, I love it!


----------



## dlovechanel

rm_petite said:


> Thanks!, It's the regular size, I cannot go further to a Large it is way too big to me. It was my very first Peekaboo, I love it!



Can you used it cross body? Congrats on your peekaboo. Wish I could buy it now. I'm on my saving and waiting for the red peekaboo mini.


----------



## mrs.posh

enayan said:


> love this more and more every time!


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## mrs.posh

carrots219 said:


> Oh my gosh, me too! I really like both bags and want them both. Lol
> 
> When do new colors come out for the mini? I only see the ones on the website. It stinks even more cause I'm in Canada and it's harder to get both these bags.


have you tried to order a MTO Mini? They come in delicious colours 
I am a big fan of MTOs!!


----------



## authenticplease

enayan said:


> love this more and more every time!



I can see why you love it......you wear it well!


----------



## rm_petite

dlovechanel said:


> Can you used it cross body? Congrats on your peekaboo. Wish I could buy it now. I'm on my saving and waiting for the red peekaboo mini.




yes you can, it comes with the wider strap which was very nice since it can get heavy. I will post more photos when I get the chance, on how much stuff it can take.


----------



## dlovechanel

rm_petite said:


> yes you can, it comes with the wider strap which was very nice since it can get heavy. I will post more photos when I get the chance, on how much stuff it can take.



Modelling pict using your bag cross body pleasepleaseplease. What kind of leather is it? I'm still confused to choose between mini and regular ( size of your bag ).


----------



## dhfwu

enayan said:


> love this more and more every time!


I like the flash of color in your Peekaboo - it's like a nice little surprise each time you open your bag!


----------



## enayan

dhfwu said:


> I like the flash of color in your Peekaboo - it's like a nice little surprise each time you open your bag!




Thank you! Yes, me too! I don't think you can see clearly in the picture but I've also added a twilly scarf from fendi and it adds more color to the bag while protecting the handle as well. Very cute girly colors with the monster eyes! Love


----------



## enayan

mrs.posh said:


> Absolutely stunning!







authenticplease said:


> I can see why you love it......you wear it well!




Thank you!!


----------



## galex101404

Natalie j said:


> I have both and love them. It's hard to choose, the nano is lighter for sure and there are so many colour combos both solid and tri colours so you will definitely find one you like for sure. On the other hand the mini peekaboo is super cute and you don't see many people with it unlike the nano. In terms of fit, I would say both fit equal amount of stuff. The length of the strap on the mini peekaboo can be adjusted but not on the nano. Both bags are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187148
> View attachment 3187149




Thanks so much for posting this! These pictures are very helpful [emoji177]


----------



## lovieluvslux

enayan said:


> love this more and more every time!


You are Rock'n the bag, hat  and whole ensemble. Congrats.


----------



## rm_petite

dlovechanel said:


> Modelling pict using your bag cross body pleasepleaseplease. What kind of leather is it? I'm still confused to choose between mini and regular ( size of your bag ).








Hi, sharing some photos with my Peekaboo. The leather is calfskin, I believe the color is taupe.,  I love the color!, it can be formal and at the same time you can use it casual and with jeans.   You can put, your cellphone, scarf, wallet, ipadmini or even a Ipad Air.  Take note that it can be heavy, if you put more stuff. The wide strap helps if you wear it cross body. Good luck on your future peekaboo!


----------



## dlovechanel

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3190044
> View attachment 3190054
> 
> 
> Hi, sharing some photos with my Peekaboo. The leather is calfskin, I believe the color is taupe.,  I love the color!, it can be formal and at the same time you can use it casual and with jeans.   You can put, your cellphone, scarf, wallet, ipadmini or even a Ipad Air.  Take note that it can be heavy, if you put more stuff. The wide strap helps if you wear it cross body. Good luck on your future peekaboo!



Thanks a lot for sharing some picts. Hope I could decide soon and harvest my "money tree" soon.


----------



## buonobi

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3190044
> View attachment 3190054
> 
> 
> Hi, sharing some photos with my Peekaboo. The leather is calfskin, I believe the color is taupe.,  I love the color!, it can be formal and at the same time you can use it casual and with jeans.   You can put, your cellphone, scarf, wallet, ipadmini or even a Ipad Air.  Take note that it can be heavy, if you put more stuff. The wide strap helps if you wear it cross body. Good luck on your future peekaboo!



REALLY NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crisbac

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3190044
> View attachment 3190054
> 
> 
> Hi, sharing some photos with my Peekaboo. The leather is calfskin, I believe the color is taupe.,  I love the color!, it can be formal and at the same time you can use it casual and with jeans.   You can put, your cellphone, scarf, wallet, ipadmini or even a Ipad Air.  Take note that it can be heavy, if you put more stuff. The wide strap helps if you wear it cross body. Good luck on your future peekaboo!


Gorgeous! Love your Peekaboo!


----------



## UpTime

Hi gals, I need your opinion if I should get this Peekaboo Price $4250 & 30% off from the department store. Only 1 avalable, nothing is wrong, brand new. I like smaller sizes like Small /mini but we all need at least one big bag to use here & there, that what I have in mind for this one. I dont have a big bag yet. This is Medium sz. Im petite 5'1. This one is dark navy color which is also a plus since I dont have any im blue shade & I have too many blk so I dont want any more blk. What you think?


----------



## averagejoe

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3190044
> View attachment 3190054
> 
> 
> Hi, sharing some photos with my Peekaboo. The leather is calfskin, I believe the color is taupe.,  I love the color!, it can be formal and at the same time you can use it casual and with jeans.   You can put, your cellphone, scarf, wallet, ipadmini or even a Ipad Air.  Take note that it can be heavy, if you put more stuff. The wide strap helps if you wear it cross body. Good luck on your future peekaboo!



Lovely!


----------



## rm_petite

UpTime said:


> Hi gals, I need your opinion if I should get this Peekaboo Price $4250 & 30% off from the department store. Only 1 avalable, nothing is wrong, brand new. I like smaller sizes like Small /mini but we all need at least one big bag to use here & there, that what I have in mind for this one. I dont have a big bag yet. This is Medium sz. Im petite 5'1. This one is dark navy color which is also a plus since I dont have any im blue shade & I have too many blk so I dont want any more blk. What you think?




I will buy it,  very good deal 30% off . I am 4"11 and petite and love my medium size.  Good luck!


----------



## Sparkledolll

UpTime said:


> Hi gals, I need your opinion if I should get this Peekaboo Price $4250 & 30% off from the department store. Only 1 avalable, nothing is wrong, brand new. I like smaller sizes like Small /mini but we all need at least one big bag to use here & there, that what I have in mind for this one. I dont have a big bag yet. This is Medium sz. Im petite 5'1. This one is dark navy color which is also a plus since I dont have any im blue shade & I have too many blk so I dont want any more blk. What you think?




Get it!! I'm 5'1 too, pic for reference. At 30:/: off its a bargain, I've never seen peekaboo on sale anywhere.


----------



## Wudge

UpTime said:


> Hi gals, I need your opinion if I should get this Peekaboo Price $4250 & 30% off from the department store. Only 1 avalable, nothing is wrong, brand new. I like smaller sizes like Small /mini but we all need at least one big bag to use here & there, that what I have in mind for this one. I dont have a big bag yet. This is Medium sz. Im petite 5'1. This one is dark navy color which is also a plus since I dont have any im blue shade & I have too many blk so I dont want any more blk. What you think?



I agree with everyone else, it's a stunning bag at a most excellent price. The edgepaint gives it a lift too.


----------



## crisbac

UpTime said:


> Hi gals, I need your opinion if I should get this Peekaboo Price $4250 & 30% off from the department store. Only 1 avalable, nothing is wrong, brand new. I like smaller sizes like Small /mini but we all need at least one big bag to use here & there, that what I have in mind for this one. I dont have a big bag yet. This is Medium sz. Im petite 5'1. This one is dark navy color which is also a plus since I dont have any im blue shade & I have too many blk so I dont want any more blk. What you think?





Wudge said:


> I agree with everyone else, it's a stunning bag at a most excellent price. The edgepaint gives it a lift too.


+1!


----------



## loves

i hope you get it, it's a great bag and at a good price.


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> Hi gals, I need your opinion if I should get this Peekaboo Price $4250 & 30% off from the department store. Only 1 avalable, nothing is wrong, brand new. I like smaller sizes like Small /mini but we all need at least one big bag to use here & there, that what I have in mind for this one. I dont have a big bag yet. This is Medium sz. Im petite 5'1. This one is dark navy color which is also a plus since I dont have any im blue shade & I have too many blk so I dont want any more blk. What you think?



I recommend getting it as well! It's an extraordinary bag with a great discount.


----------



## UpTime

rm_petite said:


> I will buy it,  very good deal 30% off . I am 4"11 and petite and love my medium size.  Good luck!



Ladies, you really give me the confident. Im going to get it today







Natalie j said:


> Get it!! I'm 5'1 too, pic for reference. At 30:/: off its a bargain, I've never seen peekaboo on sale anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194080


----------



## UpTime

Thank you Wudge, crisbac, loves, and averagejoe, im going to get it now. I'm so excited. I will also let you know if there are more avalable in case you want it.


----------



## UpTime

My SA has these peekaboo 30% off from $3950. I believe they are Med. Things go fast and she only has 1 or 2 pieces so please PM for her number


----------



## UpTime

This one is also 30% off $4250. My SA can also ship oversea too. PM for her #


----------



## smudleybear

UpTime said:


> My SA has these peekaboo 30% off from $3950. I believe they are Med. Things go fast and she only has 1 or 2 pieces so please PM for her number


Omg...even the Magenta colour is 30% off?


----------



## lavy

So I may have made a bit of a risky purchase...

I had decided on getting a bright colored mini Peekaboo for my spring handbag and I have been patiently waiting for the resort/spring collection. I had decided on the solid colored mini because 1) it was in my budget (Canadian pricing is all over the place and never goes on sale) 2) not sure if the medium would be too big.

Well as I was surfing online, I came across this regular blue peekaboo with azalea interior on Italist.com that checked all my boxes on paper and it was in my budget! So I may have bought it sight unseen.

So Now I wait nervously, crossing my fingers that it everything is okay with the bag because returns through the Italist are costly and cumbersome.... I hope for a happy ending... stay tuned!!


----------



## authenticplease

lavy said:


> So I may have made a bit of a risky purchase...
> 
> I had decided on getting a bright colored mini Peekaboo for my spring handbag and I have been patiently waiting for the resort/spring collection. I had decided on the solid colored mini because 1) it was in my budget (Canadian pricing is all over the place and never goes on sale) 2) not sure if the medium would be too big.
> 
> Well as I was surfing online, I came across this regular blue peekaboo with azalea interior on Italist.com that checked all my boxes on paper and it was in my budget! So I may have bought it sight unseen.
> 
> So Now I wait nervously, crossing my fingers that it everything is okay with the bag because returns through the Italist are costly and cumbersome.... I hope for a happy ending... stay tuned!!




With risk can come great reward. Some of my favorite purchases were impulse, spur of the moment purchases!

The color is vibrant and fabulous!  I hope that you completely fall in love when you open the box


----------



## Wudge

lavy said:


> So I may have made a bit of a risky purchase...
> 
> I had decided on getting a bright colored mini Peekaboo for my spring handbag and I have been patiently waiting for the resort/spring collection. I had decided on the solid colored mini because 1) it was in my budget (Canadian pricing is all over the place and never goes on sale) 2) not sure if the medium would be too big.
> 
> Well as I was surfing online, I came across this regular blue peekaboo with azalea interior on Italist.com that checked all my boxes on paper and it was in my budget! So I may have bought it sight unseen.
> 
> So Now I wait nervously, crossing my fingers that it everything is okay with the bag because returns through the Italist are costly and cumbersome.... I hope for a happy ending... stay tuned!!



Can't wait to see your reveal. The colour is so fresh and summery.


----------



## klynneann

lavy said:


> So I may have made a bit of a risky purchase...
> 
> I had decided on getting a bright colored mini Peekaboo for my spring handbag and I have been patiently waiting for the resort/spring collection. I had decided on the solid colored mini because 1) it was in my budget (Canadian pricing is all over the place and never goes on sale) 2) not sure if the medium would be too big.
> 
> Well as I was surfing online, I came across this regular blue peekaboo with azalea interior on Italist.com that checked all my boxes on paper and it was in my budget! So I may have bought it sight unseen.
> 
> So Now I wait nervously, crossing my fingers that it everything is okay with the bag because returns through the Italist are costly and cumbersome.... I hope for a happy ending... stay tuned!!



It's a gorgeous color - I hope you love it!


----------



## baglvr2012

Question for those who own a mini - does the front sag as nicely as the medium size?  The sag makes this bag so gorgeous but i'm not sure the mini will do so.  Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## dialv

My micro in Lilac. The leather is so soft!


----------



## averagejoe

dialv said:


> My micro in Lilac. The leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199567



So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## crisbac

dialv said:


> My micro in Lilac. The leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199567


Big congrats, dialv!  It's so lovely! Really gorgeous!  Enjoy!


----------



## dialv

Thank you!!


----------



## UpTime

dialv said:


> My micro in Lilac. The leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199567



Sweet color. Congrat.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

dialv said:


> My micro in Lilac. The leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199567


Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Wudge

dialv said:


> My micro in Lilac. The leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199567



Beautiful.


----------



## eeBags

dialv said:


> My micro in Lilac. The leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199567


Congrats! It's so pretty


----------



## dialv

Thanks everyone, not sure how to multi quote on the iphone!


----------



## authenticplease

dialv said:


> My micro in Lilac. The leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199567




Whoa, the lilac is gorgeous!!  Congrats on a sweet purchase, dialv!


----------



## dollychic

A fun buy with Micro in Violet! DH surprised me with the new Karl charm but I returned it and got a micro instead. &#128584; what I can do with it?? Haha I cant even get my iphone in but its soooo small & cute I really cant resist!!!!


----------



## dollychic

Awww so pretty!


----------



## dollychic

dialv said:


> My micro in Lilac. The leather is so soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199567



Awww so pretty!


----------



## dialv

dollychic said:


> A fun buy with Micro in Violet! DH surprised me with the new Karl charm but I returned it and got a micro instead. [emoji85] what I can do with it?? Haha I cant even get my iphone in but its soooo small & cute I really cant resist!!!!




Dreamy color!!!


----------



## crisbac

dollychic said:


> A fun buy with Micro in Violet! DH surprised me with the new Karl charm but I returned it and got a micro instead. &#128584; what I can do with it?? Haha I cant even get my iphone in but its soooo small & cute I really cant resist!!!!


Big congrats, dollychic!  It's so cute!  Enjoy!


----------



## averagejoe

dollychic said:


> A fun buy with Micro in Violet! DH surprised me with the new Karl charm but I returned it and got a micro instead. &#128584; what I can do with it?? Haha I cant even get my iphone in but its soooo small & cute I really cant resist!!!!



That's adorable! Congratulations!

You can use it to keep your cards and maybe a lip gloss.


----------



## dlovechanel

Anyone knows if there will be red peekaboo mini for this season?


----------



## amadea88

dollychic said:


> A fun buy with Micro in Violet! DH surprised me with the new Karl charm but I returned it and got a micro instead. &#128584; what I can do with it?? Haha I cant even get my iphone in but its soooo small & cute I really cant resist!!!!



Such a pretty color


----------



## quackedup

dlovechanel said:


> Anyone knows if there will be red peekaboo mini for this season?



there is already a red micro released! Its called Poppy Red.
http://www.fendi.com/gr/micro-peekaboo-poppy-red-nappa-microbag/p-8M0355K47F0H46


----------



## dlovechanel

quackedup said:


> there is already a red micro released! Its called Poppy Red.
> http://www.fendi.com/gr/micro-peekaboo-poppy-red-nappa-microbag/p-8M0355K47F0H46



Thanks for your info. But I'm looking in mini size.


----------



## jen1801

dlovechanel said:


> Thanks for your info. But I'm looking in mini size.




I don't think there is a red mini in the US. I already looked  not even for spring


----------



## dlovechanel

jen1801 said:


> I don't think there is a red mini in the US. I already looked  not even for spring



Thanks for your info. I wish they have red peekaboo mini.


----------



## quackedup

dlovechanel said:


> Thanks for your info. But I'm looking in mini size.



oops my bad
there doesnt appear to be a red in the current season... closest colour for mini is magenta.


----------



## balenciagaboy

Question for ya'll! 

So Fendi just opened their flagship pop-up store in Ginza, Tokyo and I HAD to take the opportunity to splurge on the men's Peekaboo bag. Yay! 

So, I ended up buying the men's Peekaboo with the red interior. Fendi's homepage (even checking from various countries) does not show my actual bag. They show the red interior with red handles and strap online, but the one I got bought doesn't... I attached the picture of the bag and a random giant Karlito.

So I was wondering if anyone has bought any Fendi products not on their site or am I just a Fendi newbie?  In any case, I LOVE it to death because it totally matches my red/brown Karlito Pom Pom  and encourage anyone who's on the fence about buying the bag to buy it like RIGHT NOW!


----------



## dhankhim

balenciagaboy said:


> Question for ya'll!
> 
> 
> 
> So Fendi just opened their flagship pop-up store in Ginza, Tokyo and I HAD to take the opportunity to splurge on the men's Peekaboo bag. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I ended up buying the men's Peekaboo with the red interior. Fendi's homepage (even checking from various countries) does not show my actual bag. They show the red interior with red handles and strap online, but the one I got bought doesn't... I attached the picture of the bag and a random giant Karlito.
> 
> 
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone has bought any Fendi products not on their site or am I just a Fendi newbie?  In any case, I LOVE it to death because it totally matches my red/brown Karlito Pom Pom  and encourage anyone who's on the fence about buying the bag to buy it like RIGHT NOW!




wow!! it is absolutely stunning! I have purchased many fendi products at authorized retailers like neiman marcus, saks, etc that are not on the fendi website. the US fendi website is extremely limited. there's like 5 bags for men. lol. I have purchased only 2 items on the website ever. also keep in mind fendi does exclusive color ways and limited editions with some of their authorized retailers. right now Saks has a few exclusive bag bugs and peekaboo color ways only available at saks. I'm sure a lot of the ginza items are exclusive for the opening and can only be purchased there.


----------



## averagejoe

balenciagaboy said:


> Question for ya'll!
> 
> So Fendi just opened their flagship pop-up store in Ginza, Tokyo and I HAD to take the opportunity to splurge on the men's Peekaboo bag. Yay!
> 
> So, I ended up buying the men's Peekaboo with the red interior. Fendi's homepage (even checking from various countries) does not show my actual bag. They show the red interior with red handles and strap online, but the one I got bought doesn't... I attached the picture of the bag and a random giant Karlito.
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone has bought any Fendi products not on their site or am I just a Fendi newbie?  In any case, I LOVE it to death because it totally matches my red/brown Karlito Pom Pom  and encourage anyone who's on the fence about buying the bag to buy it like RIGHT NOW!



WOW! Congratulations! 

My dream men's bag is the men's Peekaboo (preferably the Monster version with yellow eyes), and I can't wait to get my hands on one!

We have two Fendi concessions in Canada at the moment, but they are for women's pieces only. All men's Fendi pieces are carried by authorized dealers, and their selection is usually much smaller and less varied than the men's selection at an actual Fendi boutique.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

balenciagaboy said:


> Question for ya'll!
> 
> So Fendi just opened their flagship pop-up store in Ginza, Tokyo and I HAD to take the opportunity to splurge on the men's Peekaboo bag. Yay!
> 
> So, I ended up buying the men's Peekaboo with the red interior. Fendi's homepage (even checking from various countries) does not show my actual bag. They show the red interior with red handles and strap online, but the one I got bought doesn't... I attached the picture of the bag and a random giant Karlito.
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone has bought any Fendi products not on their site or am I just a Fendi newbie?  In any case, I LOVE it to death because it totally matches my red/brown Karlito Pom Pom  and encourage anyone who's on the fence about buying the bag to buy it like RIGHT NOW!


Sorry I can't comment on purchasing men's Fendi items, but just wanted to say your bag is amazing! Love it when I see a man confidently rocking a great bag! Congrats on this beauty


----------



## jen1801

After days of deciding between colors and bugging my SA for the perfect one...

Here it is! Officially joining da club [emoji38]


----------



## mrs.posh

balenciagaboy said:


> Question for ya'll!
> 
> So Fendi just opened their flagship pop-up store in Ginza, Tokyo and I HAD to take the opportunity to splurge on the men's Peekaboo bag. Yay!
> 
> So, I ended up buying the men's Peekaboo with the red interior. Fendi's homepage (even checking from various countries) does not show my actual bag. They show the red interior with red handles and strap online, but the one I got bought doesn't... I attached the picture of the bag and a random giant Karlito.
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone has bought any Fendi products not on their site or am I just a Fendi newbie?  In any case, I LOVE it to death because it totally matches my red/brown Karlito Pom Pom  and encourage anyone who's on the fence about buying the bag to buy it like RIGHT NOW!


they are drool worthy, congrats on your new companions!


----------



## crisbac

jen1801 said:


> View attachment 3207823
> 
> 
> After days of deciding between colors and bugging my SA for the perfect one...
> 
> Here it is! Officially joining da club [emoji38]


Big congrats, jen1801! Your Peekaboo and Minty are so lovely!  Enjoy!


----------



## lavy

I finally received my first Peekaboo so I thought I would do a quick update with some pics!

It is a regular sized nebula blue peekaboo with azalea interior and although I got it new, I think its from the 2014 collection. 

It's a beautifully designed and well made handbag. It's not light but it's not much heavier than my Celine Micro and it's lighter than the Saint Laurent sac de jour.

As someone said earlier in the post, the interior is TDF, it's so soft and luxurious.  This model has the Morgan leather on the outside and is definitely stiffer than I expected it to be.  Not sure if it will soften up over time to peek more but it will definitely keep it's structure and I don't think it will scratch very easily.

If I had didn't have a max price for a bag (I can't bring myself to spend >$3500 on any handbag :shame: ) I probably would prefer the newer model, with the softer leather since I really like the peek feature of the peekaboo and I love soft smooshy leather. That being said I love the dual color of the one I got and I can't wait for spring to bring it out!

Here are some pics, sorry if they are sideways, I don't know how to fix that!


----------



## averagejoe

lavy said:


> I finally received my first Peekaboo so I thought I would do a quick update with some pics!
> 
> It is a regular sized nebula blue peekaboo with azalea interior and although I got it new, I think its from the 2014 collection.
> 
> It's a beautifully designed and well made handbag. It's not light but it's not much heavier than my Celine Micro and it's lighter than the Saint Laurent sac de jour.
> 
> As someone said earlier in the post, the interior is TDF, it's so soft and luxurious.  This model has the Morgan leather on the outside and is definitely stiffer than I expected it to be.  Not sure if it will soften up over time to peek more but it will definitely keep it's structure and I don't think it will scratch very easily.
> 
> If I had didn't have a max price for a bag (I can't bring myself to spend >$3500 on any handbag :shame: ) I probably would prefer the newer model, with the softer leather since I really like the peek feature of the peekaboo and I love soft smooshy leather. That being said I love the dual color of the one I got and I can't wait for spring to bring it out!
> 
> Here are some pics, sorry if they are sideways, I don't know how to fix that!



WOW! What a fun colour combinations! Congratulations!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

lavy said:


> I finally received my first Peekaboo so I thought I would do a quick update with some pics!
> 
> It is a regular sized nebula blue peekaboo with azalea interior and although I got it new, I think its from the 2014 collection.
> 
> It's a beautifully designed and well made handbag. It's not light but it's not much heavier than my Celine Micro and it's lighter than the Saint Laurent sac de jour.
> 
> As someone said earlier in the post, the interior is TDF, it's so soft and luxurious.  This model has the Morgan leather on the outside and is definitely stiffer than I expected it to be.  Not sure if it will soften up over time to peek more but it will definitely keep it's structure and I don't think it will scratch very easily.
> 
> If I had didn't have a max price for a bag (I can't bring myself to spend >$3500 on any handbag :shame: ) I probably would prefer the newer model, with the softer leather since I really like the peek feature of the peekaboo and I love soft smooshy leather. That being said I love the dual color of the one I got and I can't wait for spring to bring it out!
> 
> Here are some pics, sorry if they are sideways, I don't know how to fix that!


Beautiful peekaboo! Congratulations!


----------



## dhfwu

I'm based in the US, and I'll be visiting Canadian in-laws over the holidays. Would anyone please send me the Canadian pricing for medium Peekaboos, either in nappa/Morgan or selleria leather? I'm wondering if it's possible to play the exchange rate game with these beauties. TIA!


----------



## Havanese 28

lavy said:


> I finally received my first Peekaboo so I thought I would do a quick update with some pics!
> 
> It is a regular sized nebula blue peekaboo with azalea interior and although I got it new, I think its from the 2014 collection.
> 
> It's a beautifully designed and well made handbag. It's not light but it's not much heavier than my Celine Micro and it's lighter than the Saint Laurent sac de jour.
> 
> As someone said earlier in the post, the interior is TDF, it's so soft and luxurious.  This model has the Morgan leather on the outside and is definitely stiffer than I expected it to be.  Not sure if it will soften up over time to peek more but it will definitely keep it's structure and I don't think it will scratch very easily.
> 
> If I had didn't have a max price for a bag (I can't bring myself to spend >$3500 on any handbag :shame: ) I probably would prefer the newer model, with the softer leather since I really like the peek feature of the peekaboo and I love soft smooshy leather. That being said I love the dual color of the one I got and I can't wait for spring to bring it out!
> 
> Here are some pics, sorry if they are sideways, I don't know how to fix that!


I love it!  The colors are beautiful and it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## authenticplease

balenciagaboy said:


> Question for ya'll!
> 
> So Fendi just opened their flagship pop-up store in Ginza, Tokyo and I HAD to take the opportunity to splurge on the men's Peekaboo bag. Yay!
> 
> So, I ended up buying the men's Peekaboo with the red interior. Fendi's homepage (even checking from various countries) does not show my actual bag. They show the red interior with red handles and strap online, but the one I got bought doesn't... I attached the picture of the bag and a random giant Karlito.
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone has bought any Fendi products not on their site or am I just a Fendi newbie?  In any case, I LOVE it to death because it totally matches my red/brown Karlito Pom Pom  and encourage anyone who's on the fence about buying the bag to buy it like RIGHT NOW!



I love your PAB.......the red interior is stunning.  Congrats on a wonderful find!!




jen1801 said:


> View attachment 3207823
> 
> 
> After days of deciding between colors and bugging my SA for the perfect one...
> 
> Here it is! Officially joining da club [emoji38]



 jen1801!  Your Minty is such a cutie too!  



lavy said:


> I finally received my first Peekaboo so I thought I would do a quick update with some pics!
> 
> It is a regular sized nebula blue peekaboo with azalea interior and although I got it new, I think its from the 2014 collection.
> 
> It's a beautifully designed and well made handbag. It's not light but it's not much heavier than my Celine Micro and it's lighter than the Saint Laurent sac de jour.
> 
> As someone said earlier in the post, the interior is TDF, it's so soft and luxurious.  This model has the Morgan leather on the outside and is definitely stiffer than I expected it to be.  Not sure if it will soften up over time to peek more but it will definitely keep it's structure and I don't think it will scratch very easily.
> 
> If I had didn't have a max price for a bag (I can't bring myself to spend >$3500 on any handbag :shame: ) I probably would prefer the newer model, with the softer leather since I really like the peek feature of the peekaboo and I love soft smooshy leather. That being said I love the dual color of the one I got and I can't wait for spring to bring it out!
> 
> Here are some pics, sorry if they are sideways, I don't know how to fix that!



I'm loving this color combo......I would love to 'peek' at a few more mod shots showing the azalea interior color


----------



## bign_17

Hi Ladies.....beautiful bags.....question, has anyone had problems with the fold over clasp that is on either side of the handle is breaking. If so is it something that Fendi will repair?


----------



## dhfwu

Whoa! Someone's girlfriend bought the regular sized black Peekaboo with  yellow eyes (and python interior!) and got bored of it after a few  weeks, so the BF is selling it on eBay for a steal - $1875 USD:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-FENDI-LARG...PYTHON-YelloW-eYes-PEEKABOO-BAG-/272083497580

I hope this posting makes someone's day!


----------



## dhankhim

dhfwu said:


> Whoa! Someone's girlfriend bought the regular sized black Peekaboo with  yellow eyes (and python interior!) and got bored of it after a few  weeks, so the BF is selling it on eBay for a steal - $1875 USD:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/-FENDI-LARG...PYTHON-YelloW-eYes-PEEKABOO-BAG-/272083497580
> 
> I hope this posting makes someone's day!




please have this item authenticated before purchasing. it does not look authentic to me. but then again I am no expert. I would just hate for someone to receive a gift that was less then perfect!


----------



## dhfwu

dhankhim said:


> please have this item authenticated before purchasing. it does not look authentic to me. but then again I am no expert. I would just hate for someone to receive a gift that was less then perfect!


Oh, okay. Sorry about that. Plus, the price has been revised significantly upward, so it wouldn't be a bargain any more, anyway.


----------



## KBT39

Totally get all the hype around the turtledove color now! I love a good neutral but I'm not afraid of color either! I felt turtledove was playing it "safe" but today I stopped by my Fendi boutique to check out BTW, 2Jours & Peekaboo's plotting my next purchase. I was certain the Peekaboo I'd eventually get would be the powder grey with magenta lining once I released myself from my current "Ban Island" status. But then she called my NAME! This stunning turtledove with tortoise accents peekaboo said that she was meant for me! Fendi wasn't even on my radar until recently seeing a Peekaboo so I think its only fitting that my first Fendi be a stunning Peekaboo no? I behaved and didn't grab her today but you better believe that come Jan 15th she will very very likely be mine! 

*Side note:* there was guy in the boutique that bought up every Bug they had in stock (32)! EVERY. SINGLE. ONE!!! He said he was gifting them to friends for Christmas! I swiftly introduced myself and proudly stated we were officially friends now Merry Christmas! LOL! He was tickled but alas he did not gift me a Bug!  I just stood there in awe of what I was watching go down!


----------



## crisbac

KBT39 said:


> Totally get all the hype around the turtledove color now! I love a good neutral but I'm not afraid of color either! I felt turtledove was playing it "safe" but today I stopped by my Fendi boutique to check out BTW, 2Jours & Peekaboo's plotting my next purchase. I was certain the Peekaboo I'd eventually get would be the powder grey with magenta lining once I released myself from my current "Ban Island" status. But then she called my NAME! This stunning turtledove with tortoise accents peekaboo said that she was meant for me! Fendi wasn't even on my radar until recently seeing a Peekaboo so I think its only fitting that my first Fendi be a stunning Peekaboo no? I behaved and didn't grab her today but you better believe that come Jan 15th she will very very likely be mine!
> 
> *Side note:* there was guy in the boutique that bought up every Bug they had in stock (32)! EVERY. SINGLE. ONE!!! He said he was gifting them to friends for Christmas! I swiftly introduced myself and proudly stated we were officially friends now Merry Christmas! LOL! He was tickled but alas he did not gift me a Bug!  I just stood there in awe of what I was watching go down!


Congratulations on finding your perfect Peekaboo, KBT39!  I'm so happy for you! And your first Fendi bag!  Please, post a reveal when you bring her home! 
Btw, if you don't mind my asking, in which Fendi boutique did this guy buy all the stock of Buggies?


----------



## Sparkledolll

KBT39 said:


> Totally get all the hype around the turtledove color now! I love a good neutral but I'm not afraid of color either! I felt turtledove was playing it "safe" but today I stopped by my Fendi boutique to check out BTW, 2Jours & Peekaboo's plotting my next purchase. I was certain the Peekaboo I'd eventually get would be the powder grey with magenta lining once I released myself from my current "Ban Island" status. But then she called my NAME! This stunning turtledove with tortoise accents peekaboo said that she was meant for me! Fendi wasn't even on my radar until recently seeing a Peekaboo so I think its only fitting that my first Fendi be a stunning Peekaboo no? I behaved and didn't grab her today but you better believe that come Jan 15th she will very very likely be mine!
> 
> 
> 
> *Side note:* there was guy in the boutique that bought up every Bug they had in stock (32)! EVERY. SINGLE. ONE!!! He said he was gifting them to friends for Christmas! I swiftly introduced myself and proudly stated we were officially friends now Merry Christmas! LOL! He was tickled but alas he did not gift me a Bug!  I just stood there in awe of what I was watching go down!




Lol... Love this guy whoever he is! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## KBT39

crisbac said:


> Congratulations on finding your perfect Peekaboo, KBT39!  I'm so happy for you! And your first Fendi bag!  Please, post a reveal when you bring her home!
> Btw, if you don't mind my asking, in which Fendi boutique did this guy buy all the stock of Buggies?


Atlanta Phipps Plaza Boutique!


----------



## crisbac

KBT39 said:


> Atlanta Phipps Plaza Boutique!


Thanks! He was like... Father Christmas!


----------



## KBT39

crisbac said:


> Thanks! He was like... Father Christmas!


Basically! LOL


----------



## Catcook

Hi everyone, I'm a Balenciaga fan turned Fendi!!! I wasn't planning to buy a bag for quite some time, but I received a Christmas bonus and just had to pull the trigger. After I ordered this peekaboo from NM, it said sold out. Can you please offer some encouragement as I've never paid this much for a bag? I'm incredibly excited and shocked at my purchase!! [emoji15] http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-P...el-Bag-Black-Red-Fuchsia/prod173450280/p.prod


----------



## averagejoe

Catcook said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a Balenciaga fan turned Fendi!!! I wasn't planning to buy a bag for quite some time, but I received a Christmas bonus and just had to pull the trigger. After I ordered this peekaboo from NM, it said sold out. Can you please offer some encouragement as I've never paid this much for a bag? I'm incredibly excited and shocked at my purchase!! [emoji15] http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-P...el-Bag-Black-Red-Fuchsia/prod173450280/p.prod



You mean this one? The link doesn't seem to work properly so I found the bag using Google.

It's absolutely gorgeous! I love the combination of colours, including the pink frame. Congratulations!

Please share pictures with us when you receive it, including modelling pics!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

averagejoe said:


> You mean this one? The link doesn't seem to work properly so I found the bag using Google.
> 
> It's absolutely gorgeous! I love the combination of colours, including the pink frame. Congratulations!
> 
> Please share pictures with us when you receive it, including modelling pics!


So classy


----------



## beth001

crisbac said:


> Thanks! He was like... Father Christmas!


Or Father Soon-to-list-on-E-B-A-Y!


----------



## crisbac

beth001 said:


> Or Father Soon-to-list-on-E-B-A-Y!


----------



## KBT39

beth001 said:


> Or Father Soon-to-list-on-E-B-A-Y!



True that!


----------



## crisbac

Catcook said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a Balenciaga fan turned Fendi!!! I wasn't planning to buy a bag for quite some time, but I received a Christmas bonus and just had to pull the trigger. After I ordered this peekaboo from NM, it said sold out. Can you please offer some encouragement as I've never paid this much for a bag? I'm incredibly excited and shocked at my purchase!! [emoji15] http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-P...el-Bag-Black-Red-Fuchsia/prod173450280/p.prod


Hi, Catcook!  Love the Peekaboo, it's a Fendi icon. I think it's the same as tPF member foursiete posted here... http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/my-first-fendi-classic-908271.html
And you'll see a mod shot of hers if you scroll down on this link: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/pics-show-me-how-you-wear-your-fendi-146006-48.html 
or this other direct link: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28609713&postcount=718
I saw this Peekaboo IRL in the Fendi Punta del Este boutique and  it's TDF! Gorgeous!  Big congrats! Please do a reveal when you receive it!


----------



## wrms

I recently picked up a small black men's peekaboo and the boutique threw in a little freebie for me. It's a usb...! The back has a lightning bolt like on their lightbulbs. 

I'll try to post pictures of the bag soon, but I want to have my furry bag bug attached...!


----------



## averagejoe

wrms said:


> I recently picked up a small black men's peekaboo and the boutique threw in a little freebie for me. It's a usb...! The back has a lightning bolt like on their lightbulbs.
> 
> I'll try to post pictures of the bag soon, but I want to have my furry bag bug attached...!



Oh my! That's adorable, and very sweet of them! 

Can't wait to see your men's Peekaboo, my dream bag!


----------



## Sparkledolll

o





wrms said:


> I recently picked up a small black men's peekaboo and the boutique threw in a little freebie for me. It's a usb...! The back has a lightning bolt like on their lightbulbs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post pictures of the bag soon, but I want to have my furry bag bug attached...!




So cute! I want one [emoji16]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

wrms said:


> I recently picked up a small black men's peekaboo and the boutique threw in a little freebie for me. It's a usb...! The back has a lightning bolt like on their lightbulbs.
> 
> I'll try to post pictures of the bag soon, but I want to have my furry bag bug attached...!


That's cute!!


----------



## wrms

Here is a quick snap shot. The usb actually looks nice as a bag charm.


----------



## sleepykitten

wrms said:


> Here is a quick snap shot. The usb actually looks nice as a bag charm.



Adorable! congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

wrms said:


> Here is a quick snap shot. The usb actually looks nice as a bag charm.



I LOVE IT! Congratulations! The USB does work well as a bag charm!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

wrms said:


> Here is a quick snap shot. The usb actually looks nice as a bag charm.


Oh I like it as a charm, very cute!


----------



## klynneann

wrms said:


> Here is a quick snap shot. The usb actually looks nice as a bag charm.



I love your buggie!


----------



## mrs.posh

wrms said:


> Here is a quick snap shot. The usb actually looks nice as a bag charm.



Love this so much!! I want one


----------



## mrs.posh

Has anyone done a MTO lately or has received their MTO? Mine is due in 2 weeks!! I cannot wait any longer!!!


----------



## galex101404

mrs.posh said:


> Has anyone done a MTO lately or has received their MTO? Mine is due in 2 weeks!! I cannot wait any longer!!!




I've been contemplating a MTO for a long time, but haven't made the plunge.

That's so exciting yours will arrive within 2 weeks! What color combination did you order?


----------



## crisbac

wrms said:


> Here is a quick snap shot. The usb actually looks nice as a bag charm.


I love your buggie too! So cute!


----------



## wrms

Btw, does anyone know how to interpret the the numbers on the selleria plaque? I'm just curious which number I got.


----------



## Wudge

wrms said:


> Here is a quick snap shot. The usb actually looks nice as a bag charm.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Serva1

Visiting my local Fendi dealer and admiring the collection of micro peekaboos


----------



## mrs.posh

galex101404 said:


> I've been contemplating a MTO for a long time, but haven't made the plunge.
> 
> That's so exciting yours will arrive within 2 weeks! What color combination did you order?



For the mini - i got fuchsia with blackberry interior and GHW. The 2nd regular should arrive next month! It is makeup with blackberry interior and GHW.

I am so excited about this! I am also waiting for my Hermes SOs


----------



## anna.pinter

currently i think in  its "cheaper" at least  to £ - if british go shopping for example in france, they save a little money


----------



## ryns

Any thoughts on this combination?


----------



## KBT39

ryns said:


> Any thoughts on this combination?


Is the hardware gold or silver? Hard to tell from the angle the pic was taken. To me black and brown are a classic combo and very versatile. Congrats! It's a gorgeous bag! Can't wait for mine to come!


----------



## averagejoe

ryns said:


> Any thoughts on this combination?



I'm personally not a big fan of black and brown together, but if you wear a lot of both colours, then this bag would be complimentary to your outfit.

If the outside was navy or denim blue, then it would look awesome!


----------



## anna.pinter

ryns said:


> Any thoughts on this combination?



i would get it


----------



## ryns

KBT39 said:


> Is the hardware gold or silver? Hard to tell from the angle the pic was taken. To me black and brown are a classic combo and very versatile. Congrats! It's a gorgeous bag! Can't wait for mine to come!



Its silver hardware.


----------



## ryns

anna.pinter said:


> i would get it



You think its worth the investment? Considering the price?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

ryns said:


> Any thoughts on this combination?


I really like this color combination. This is a beautiful bag, I'd keep it!


----------



## KBT39

ryns said:


> You think its worth the investment? Considering the price?


Only you can determine if a luxury item is "worth it" to you! Is it a NEED? Nope its a want, a luxury, if you love it and will use it buy it!


----------



## arielzshoppe

gotbighair said:


> Fendi is pushing the pony/zebra animal hair details for fall...if you put your cursor over the pics, you'll see the price of each bag.  HTH



thank you for sharing, its very helpful


----------



## justa9url

Just casually drooling over all the pictures in this thread as I am currently OBSESSING over the Peekaboo. I liked it when it first came out but the Monster Peekaboos are making me obsessed. 

For all the Peekaboo owners, what are the pros and cons of the Peekaboo? 
Which leather keeps its structure better? Or do they all slouch in the end? 
How's the wear/tear?
Do you wear it opened or closed?

Any input is highly appreciated! TIA! :kiss:


----------



## nascar fan

ryns said:


> Any thoughts on this combination?


I know it's the not same as this, but black/brown is perfect for matching with leopard print!


----------



## brass1rabbit

First time poster here. This is a very long thread, so I don't know if this question has been previously answered. Here it is: how do you get the sides of the Peekaboo bag to slouch? The leather used for my bag is very stiff, but the interior has the Monster design in orange and teal snakeskin and the whole point is to show it off. If I can't, it is simply an all black bag. Please help!


----------



## averagejoe

brass1rabbit said:


> First time poster here. This is a very long thread, so I don't know if this question has been previously answered. Here it is: how do you get the sides of the Peekaboo bag to slouch? The leather used for my bag is very stiff, but the interior has the Monster design in orange and teal snakeskin and the whole point is to show it off. If I can't, it is simply an all black bag. Please help!



You can store the bag upright with the opening slouching rather than closed. This can soften the leather over time. You can also repeatedly slouch and unslouch the opening to soften the leather. 

With time, this can soften the leather enough to show the Monster face.


----------



## ryns

nascar fan said:


> I know it's the not same as this, but black/brown is perfect for matching with leopard print!



Oooh very nice!


----------



## nascar fan

ryns said:


> Oooh very nice!


Personally, I love the one you posted.  I think black/brown is always a must.  And having a combo of both is like the best of both worlds.  
I don't know what the price is, but it is a very classic bag/color combo that won't soon go out of style.


----------



## Zehan

Hi, How much is Peekaboo in Medium, price in Euro and USD. 

Thank you.


----------



## KBT39

Zehan said:


> Hi, How much is Peekaboo in Medium, price in Euro and USD.
> 
> Thank you.



That would depend on which leather and any other special thing about the bag. The prices are listed on Fendi's website as well as Nordstrom, Neimans & Saks.


----------



## WingNut

nascar fan said:


> I know it's the not same as this, but black/brown is perfect for matching with leopard print!



This is  a gorgeous combo!


----------



## nascar fan

WingNut said:


> This is  a gorgeous combo!


Thank you!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hi I'm contemplating buying a peekaboo as my next handbag . Planning to buy in medium size . Anybody can share what u can fit in your medium peekaboo ? 

Thank you in advance [emoji8]


----------



## mrs.posh

ryns said:


> Any thoughts on this combination?



did you do a MTO?


----------



## clh5030

I have a "made to order" appointment tomorrow at a Fendi Boutique.  To  be honest I am SO excited but also a little bit nervous/ intimidated.  I  have never had a "high end" experience like this.  I decided to splurge  on a bag for work that is also very elegant and unique and have been  eyeing the peekaboo for a long time.  I also love the idea of a custom  made bag.  Has anyone else experienced a "made to order" appointment? If  so, what was your experience? What are important things that I should  know before going? I would love to see a reference library or something  like that.  I know that I love the selleria leather but I also want to  make sure that it will slouch a little bit.  I would really appreciate  any advice or suggestions!


----------



## nascar fan

ayutilovesGST said:


> Hi I'm contemplating buying a peekaboo as my next handbag . Planning to buy in medium size . Anybody can share what u can fit in your medium peekaboo ?
> 
> Thank you in advance [emoji8]


not enough!
I had to downsize


----------



## luxurygal84

Hello all! I am in the market for a Peekaboo for my work commute. It needs to withstand normal wear and travel (commuter train and metro ride) but nice enough to take to board meetings. What's a good leather? I can't afford my HG version (monster bag) but want to treat myself to something in the Peekaboo family! 

Thanks!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

nascar fan said:


> not enough!
> I had to downsize


OOH 
no good ...  
tq for your reply


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My Mini. This is currently my everyday bag. I prefer smaller bags. I plan on a Picotin next, of course the smallest size.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

This is what I carry, minus phone and work badge. I still have plenty of room. The Balenciaga holds bills, coins and lip gloss. The Chanel holds my cards.


----------



## galex101404

clh5030 said:


> I have a "made to order" appointment tomorrow at a Fendi Boutique.  To  be honest I am SO excited but also a little bit nervous/ intimidated.  I  have never had a "high end" experience like this.  I decided to splurge  on a bag for work that is also very elegant and unique and have been  eyeing the peekaboo for a long time.  I also love the idea of a custom  made bag.  Has anyone else experienced a "made to order" appointment? If  so, what was your experience? What are important things that I should  know before going? I would love to see a reference library or something  like that.  I know that I love the selleria leather but I also want to  make sure that it will slouch a little bit.  I would really appreciate  any advice or suggestions!




How'd your appt go? I'd love to hear about it [emoji6]


----------



## mrs.posh

galex101404 said:


> How'd your appt go? I'd love to hear about it [emoji6]



I've done several appointments like this and all you need to do is to enjoy the experience. They will show you all the leather types, hardware options, the sketch of the bag etc. Note, it is possible to change the HW on the color combo you have chosen but this depends on whether the SM can persuade Italy to do so. My combo colors are:

Asphalt and Yellow with PHW
Fuchsia and Blackberry with GHW
Makeup and Blackboard with GHW (special combo request)

It is a great experience and plus they open up a bottle of Ruinart for you! have fun and let us know how it goes


----------



## clh5030

galex101404 said:


> How'd your appt go? I'd love to hear about it [emoji6]


I went to the appointment on Saturday and I want to share some things that other people might find useful.  The two materials that I was considering were the Morgan Leather (smooth leather) and the Selleria.  They do not offer the lamb skin or calf skin.  For the exterior I was able to choose among a huge range of GORGEOUS colors.  Fendi has already predetermined the combinations of exterior and interior colors that fit best together, and each exterior color usually has 2 interior options.  You will not be allowed to choose any interior color that you want and will have to choose among the predetermined selections.  Each exterior color also has a predetermined hardware color.  The sales reps told me that Fendi does this to protect the brand, and they do not want people to choose colors that don't go well together.  I found the most gorgeous combination: Selleria leather in a dark blue color called peacock with a rich burgundy interior, and this came with silver hardware.  The sales reps told me that I wouldn't receive the bag until September because they take the whole month of August off in Italy (so lucky!).  The total price came to $5,250.00 for the medium size which unfortunately was out of my price range.  I love the bag and maybe I will be back for it someday when I can afford it.


----------



## mrs.posh

Ladies, ladies, ladies

I am sharing with you my Mini Selleria MTO - the first in EUROPE!!!

The combination is Fuchsia and Blackboard with GHW. I am so happy about this, super worth the wait!


----------



## mrs.posh

Zehan said:


> Hi, How much is Peekaboo in Medium, price in Euro and USD.
> 
> Thank you.



Check it online as it will be the same as in store. The MTOs are 30% more than regular peekaboos


----------



## mrs.posh

Zehan said:


> Hi, How much is Peekaboo in Medium, price in Euro and USD.
> 
> Thank you.





clh5030 said:


> I went to the appointment on Saturday and I want to share some things that other people might find useful.  The two materials that I was considering were the Morgan Leather (smooth leather) and the Selleria.  They do not offer the lamb skin or calf skin.  For the exterior I was able to choose among a huge range of GORGEOUS colors.  Fendi has already predetermined the combinations of exterior and interior colors that fit best together, and each exterior color usually has 2 interior options.  You will not be allowed to choose any interior color that you want and will have to choose among the predetermined selections.  Each exterior color also has a predetermined hardware color.  The sales reps told me that Fendi does this to protect the brand, and they do not want people to choose colors that don't go well together.  I found the most gorgeous combination: Selleria leather in a dark blue color called peacock with a rich burgundy interior, and this came with silver hardware.  The sales reps told me that I wouldn't receive the bag until September because they take the whole month of August off in Italy (so lucky!).  The total price came to $5,250.00 for the medium size which unfortunately was out of my price range.  I love the bag and maybe I will be back for it someday when I can afford it.





galex101404 said:


> How'd your appt go? I'd love to hear about it [emoji6]



apologies, I meant to reply to clh5030. Sorry Galex101404!


----------



## dhankhim

mrs.posh said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies
> 
> 
> 
> I am sharing with you my Mini Selleria MTO - the first in EUROPE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The combination is Fuchsia and Blackboard with GHW. I am so happy about this, super worth the wait!




I absolutely died!! your MTO is stunning!!! I am seriously considering a MTO peekaboo now. I've been trying to narrow down which peekaboo to get and I think the MTO route may be my best option. not to mention the experience would be a once in a lifetime memory and so worth the wait and price tag.


----------



## averagejoe

mrs.posh said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies
> 
> I am sharing with you my Mini Selleria MTO - the first in EUROPE!!!
> 
> The combination is Fuchsia and Blackboard with GHW. I am so happy about this, super worth the wait!



Oh wow! She's gorgeous!!! I love the combination. Congratulations!


----------



## mrs.posh

dhankhim said:


> I absolutely died!! your MTO is stunning!!! I am seriously considering a MTO peekaboo now. I've been trying to narrow down which peekaboo to get and I think the MTO route may be my best option. not to mention the experience would be a once in a lifetime memory and so worth the wait and price tag.



YES!!! Go go go 

Let me know which colour combo you pick.


----------



## dhfwu

mrs.posh said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies
> 
> I am sharing with you my Mini Selleria MTO - the first in EUROPE!!!
> 
> The combination is Fuchsia and Blackboard with GHW. I am so happy about this, super worth the wait!


I needed to pick my jaw off the ground. Your peekaboo is absolutely gorgeous, and the raspberry stitching on the black interior leather is such a wonderful detail. Plus, your dress is lovely. Congratulations!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

mrs.posh said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies
> 
> I am sharing with you my Mini Selleria MTO - the first in EUROPE!!!
> 
> The combination is Fuchsia and Blackboard with GHW. I am so happy about this, super worth the wait!


Wow, your peekaboo is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## lavy

mrs.posh said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies
> 
> I am sharing with you my Mini Selleria MTO - the first in EUROPE!!!
> 
> The combination is Fuchsia and Blackboard with GHW. I am so happy about this, super worth the wait!



Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## crisbac

mrs.posh said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies
> 
> I am sharing with you my Mini Selleria MTO - the first in EUROPE!!!
> 
> The combination is Fuchsia and Blackboard with GHW. I am so happy about this, super worth the wait!


Big big congrats, mrs.posh! Your Mini Selleria MTO is absolutely wonderful! The colors are superb!  Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## KBT39

mrs.posh said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies
> 
> I am sharing with you my Mini Selleria MTO - the first in EUROPE!!!
> 
> The combination is Fuchsia and Blackboard with GHW. I am so happy about this, super worth the wait!



So SO STUNNING!


----------



## galex101404

mrs.posh said:


> apologies, I meant to reply to clh5030. Sorry Galex101404!




No worries [emoji177] your MTO mini PB is absolutely stunning! You've convinced me that I need to order a MTO mini soon. Thanks for sharing pics! Can you fit a lot in it? I have a peekaboo wallet and I'm not too sure if it will fit in the mini or if it'll be too large.


----------



## buonobi

@mrs.posh

very nice bag! the color is just gorgeous!


----------



## authenticplease

mrs.posh said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies
> 
> I am sharing with you my Mini Selleria MTO - the first in EUROPE!!!
> 
> The combination is Fuchsia and Blackboard with GHW. I am so happy about this, super worth the wait!



Wow!


----------



## mrs.posh

galex101404 said:


> No worries [emoji177] your MTO mini PB is absolutely stunning! You've convinced me that I need to order a MTO mini soon. Thanks for sharing pics! Can you fit a lot in it? I have a peekaboo wallet and I'm not too sure if it will fit in the mini or if it'll be too large.



Hi yes, you can fit a lot of stuff in it. I will send a pic of what I have later tonight

You definitely order the Mini!


----------



## qwerty_s

mrs.posh said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies
> 
> 
> 
> I am sharing with you my Mini Selleria MTO - the first in EUROPE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The combination is Fuchsia and Blackboard with GHW. I am so happy about this, super worth the wait!




Omg the bag is so gorgeous &#129303;


----------



## Londonboy

Hi all,

Back after a long hiatus. Deleted my old account and started new one


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Back after a long hiatus. Deleted my old account and started new one



Totally loving your look, and your men's Peekaboo!


----------



## Londonboy

averagejoe said:


> Totally loving your look, and your men's Peekaboo!



Thanks! Bit too big though as I only use it for travelling lately.

Downsizing nowadays!


----------



## averagejoe

Londonboy said:


> Thanks! Bit too big though as I only use it for travelling lately.
> 
> Downsizing nowadays!



Love how it's in Selleria leather, which I think is the perfect leather for the Peekaboo.


----------



## ClaireOlivia

Londonboy said:


> Thanks! Bit too big though as I only use it for travelling lately.
> 
> Downsizing nowadays!


What a gorgeous size for your frame!!! is this a medium ?


----------



## galex101404

mrs.posh said:


> Hi yes, you can fit a lot of stuff in it. I will send a pic of what I have later tonight
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely order the Mini!




That would be great! Thanks so much [emoji171] looking forward to your pic.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Londonboy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Back after a long hiatus. Deleted my old account and started new one


Love your look and that Karl ahhhh still regret not buying it


----------



## peter_89

Hey girls and guys! 

For all those Fendi fans, I have a question regarding one of their leathers. I own a mens small Peekaboo in selleria leather (the best leather ever, so thick and luxurious!!), and now Im planning on buying their new mens by the way in asphalt grey. But it only comes in "smooth calfskin". So my question is, since I've seen that the Peekaboos are also made of this leather - is it durable, scratch resistant or very thin and sensitive to scratches like the saint laurent duffle bags are (if you know what I mean)?

Thanks so much!


----------



## klynneann

Londonboy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Back after a long hiatus. Deleted my old account and started new one





Londonboy said:


> Thanks! Bit too big though as I only use it for travelling lately.
> 
> Downsizing nowadays!



Both are great looks; especially love the blue Peekaboo!


----------



## authenticplease

Londonboy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Back after a long hiatus. Deleted my old account and started new one





Londonboy said:


> Thanks! Bit too big though as I only use it for travelling lately.
> 
> Downsizing nowadays!



Back with a bang!  I love your looks


----------



## nascar fan

Just stopping by with a cool picture.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

nascar fan said:


> Just stopping by with a cool picture.


What is the size, Medium? Very cool bag!


----------



## averagejoe

nascar fan said:


> Just stopping by with a cool picture.



Tres chic!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

nascar fan said:


> Just stopping by with a cool picture.



Love it.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mrs.posh said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies
> 
> I am sharing with you my Mini Selleria MTO - the first in EUROPE!!!
> 
> The combination is Fuchsia and Blackboard with GHW. I am so happy about this, super worth the wait!



OMG. I love love this. This is the perfect color and size.


----------



## nascar fan

LOUKPEACH said:


> What is the size, Medium? Very cool bag!


Medium.
And, sadly, it is not big enough to carry what I carry.    But it's pretty!


----------



## fresher

Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread, does anyone know how much is a mini peekaboo in crocodile leather in Europe?

Thank you very much . :worthy:


----------



## peter_89

fresher said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread, does anyone know how much is a mini peekaboo in crocodile leather in Europe?
> 
> Thank you very much . :worthy:



Hey, it ranges from 2.250,00 for lambskin to 4.500,00 for python. But regular models are about 2250-2500.


----------



## peter_89

peter_89 said:


> Hey, it ranges from 2.250,00 for lambskin to 4.500,00 for python. But regular models are about 2250-2500.



Oh sorry, I haven't seen the part about croc leather. It isn't listed on the online store, so I don't know


----------



## authenticplease

nascar fan said:


> Just stopping by with a cool picture.



  this bag works so well with items in your closet it just takes classic pieces and makes them even more amazing!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Me like!


----------



## ElegantRascal

fresher said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this thread, does anyone know how much is a mini peekaboo in crocodile leather in Europe?
> 
> Thank you very much . :worthy:



Hi, I asked about one at the London Bond Street shop last summer and I think it was about £13,000 then - I hope that helps!


----------



## crisbac

nascar fan said:


> Just stopping by with a cool picture.





authenticplease said:


> this bag works so well with items in your closet it just takes classic pieces and makes them even more amazing!


+1!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Is large size ok everyday? Any mod shots?


----------



## fresher

peter_89 said:


> Oh sorry, I haven't seen the part about croc leather. It isn't listed on the online store, so I don't know



No problems, thanks for the information though


----------



## fresher

ElegantRascal said:


> Hi, I asked about one at the London Bond Street shop last summer and I think it was about £13,000 then - I hope that helps!



Thanks,,
I really want to know the price in Euros because I assume Fendi in Euro district will be the cheapest


----------



## Piarpreet

fresher said:


> Thanks,,
> 
> I really want to know the price in Euros because I assume Fendi in Euro district will be the cheapest




Fendi is totally worth it in europe. I dont buy fendi or dolce in the US


----------



## meowfy

Here is my large peekaboo in beaver and fox and a modelling pic!


----------



## Wplijnaar

mrs.posh said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies
> 
> I am sharing with you my Mini Selleria MTO - the first in EUROPE!!!
> 
> The combination is Fuchsia and Blackboard with GHW. I am so happy about this, super worth the wait!



Love &#10084;&#65039;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## KBT39

meowfy said:


> Here is my large peekaboo in beaver and fox and a modelling pic!



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## meowfy

KBT39 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

meowfy said:


> Here is my large peekaboo in beaver and fox and a modelling pic!


You are so FANCY!!!


----------



## clear

Has anyone ever weigh peekaboo bags&#65311; i am debating between lv capucines bb and peekaboo mini and tried them at store several days before, seems peekaboo mini is weigh lighter than lv capucines bb. I google online and found capucines bb is 865gram! It is even heavier than some of those big lv bags! Does anyone know how much weight is peekaboo mini?


----------



## amadea88

meowfy said:


> Here is my large peekaboo in beaver and fox and a modelling pic!



Just stunning!  Looks fab on you!


----------



## meowfy

LOUKPEACH said:


> You are so FANCY!!!





amadea88 said:


> Just stunning!  Looks fab on you!



Thank you ladies for your sweet sweet words!


----------



## meowfy

clear said:


> Has anyone ever weigh peekaboo bags&#65311; i am debating between lv capucines bb and peekaboo mini and tried them at store several days before, seems peekaboo mini is weigh lighter than lv capucines bb. I google online and found capucines bb is 865gram! It is even heavier than some of those big lv bags! Does anyone know how much weight is peekaboo mini?


Hi clear, I do know that a medium peekaboo weights just a bit over 1000g. Unfortunately, I don't know the exact number for the mini. Judging from the size difference between the mini and the medium, I would say that the mini peekaboo probably weights quite less than 865g! I hope this helps.


----------



## klynneann

meowfy said:


> Here is my large peekaboo in beaver and fox and a modelling pic!



This really looks stunning on you; very elegant.


----------



## mrs.posh

peter_89 said:


> Hey girls and guys!
> 
> For all those Fendi fans, I have a question regarding one of their leathers. I own a mens small Peekaboo in selleria leather (the best leather ever, so thick and luxurious!!), and now Im planning on buying their new mens by the way in asphalt grey. But it only comes in "smooth calfskin". So my question is, since I've seen that the Peekaboos are also made of this leather - is it durable, scratch resistant or very thin and sensitive to scratches like the saint laurent duffle bags are (if you know what I mean)?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Smooth calf skin aren't as scratch resistant as the Selleria. IMHO, i'd never anything in smooth calk skin, I'd always go for grained leathers.


----------



## mrs.posh

Mother and daughter Fendi Selleria peekaboo!!! 

Hope you're having a fab weekend


----------



## meowfy

klynneann said:


> This really looks stunning on you; very elegant.


Thank you!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

mrs.posh said:


> Mother and daughter Fendi Selleria peekaboo!!!
> 
> Hope you're having a fab weekend


Both are lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

mrs.posh said:


> Mother and daughter Fendi Selleria peekaboo!!!
> 
> Hope you're having a fab weekend



I love your Selleria Peekaboos!


----------



## averagejoe

meowfy said:


> Here is my large peekaboo in beaver and fox and a modelling pic!



Wow! The fur combination is stunning!


----------



## Zehan

Hi, 
Anyone heard the rumors about price increase for Peekaboo???

Thanks


----------



## beth001

I hope this is the right place to post pics of my new BABY!  I admit, I came to the Peekaboo Party late, but after perusing many pages here on TPF and elsewhere, I found a beauty in pre-loved, but in 99.9% perfect, condition.  She's been worn more by me in the past two weeks than she had been in her entire previous life.
I can't seem to find out much about this version, other than it was sold by Neimans and Bergdorfs.  It is a multi-tone gray wool felt on the exterior, trimmed in luxurious leather, sporting soft, soft shearling on the interior of one side and smooth leather on the interior of the other.  The hardware is two-tone, which is great for me.
I think if it only had the one short handle the weight of the bag would drive me crazy, but the longer handle is great to sling over my shoulder and hang comfortably, so no problem there.
I love that it is luxe and elegant, and yet very wearable here in Western NY state, where rain and snow are common in winter.  I tend to carry too much stuff, and it holds it all easily.  If only I could remember on which side I have my stuff!


----------



## averagejoe

beth001 said:


> I hope this is the right place to post pics of my new BABY!  I admit, I came to the Peekaboo Party late, but after perusing many pages here on TPF and elsewhere, I found a beauty in pre-loved, but in 99.9% perfect, condition.  She's been worn more by me in the past two weeks than she had been in her entire previous life.
> I can't seem to find out much about this version, other than it was sold by Neimans and Bergdorfs.  It is a multi-tone gray wool felt on the exterior, trimmed in luxurious leather, sporting soft, soft shearling on the interior of one side and smooth leather on the interior of the other.  The hardware is two-tone, which is great for me.
> I think if it only had the one short handle the weight of the bag would drive me crazy, but the longer handle is great to sling over my shoulder and hang comfortably, so no problem there.
> I love that it is luxe and elegant, and yet very wearable here in Western NY state, where rain and snow are common in winter.  I tend to carry too much stuff, and it holds it all easily.  If only I could remember on which side I have my stuff!



Very nice! Interesting use of wool. Congratulations!


----------



## mrs.posh

beth001 said:


> I hope this is the right place to post pics of my new BABY!  I admit, I came to the Peekaboo Party late, but after perusing many pages here on TPF and elsewhere, I found a beauty in pre-loved, but in 99.9% perfect, condition.  She's been worn more by me in the past two weeks than she had been in her entire previous life.
> I can't seem to find out much about this version, other than it was sold by Neimans and Bergdorfs.  It is a multi-tone gray wool felt on the exterior, trimmed in luxurious leather, sporting soft, soft shearling on the interior of one side and smooth leather on the interior of the other.  The hardware is two-tone, which is great for me.
> I think if it only had the one short handle the weight of the bag would drive me crazy, but the longer handle is great to sling over my shoulder and hang comfortably, so no problem there.
> I love that it is luxe and elegant, and yet very wearable here in Western NY state, where rain and snow are common in winter.  I tend to carry too much stuff, and it holds it all easily.  If only I could remember on which side I have my stuff!



I so love this combo!! Good piece!


----------



## mrs.posh

Zehan said:


> Hi,
> Anyone heard the rumors about price increase for Peekaboo???
> 
> Thanks



My SA in London says they haven't heard anything yet. But since EURO is stronger than £, then prices in London may stay as it is or decrease a tiny bit.

In the US, since $ is so much stronger  you would also expect a decrease in prices or remain as it is.


----------



## Zehan

Thank you Mrs.Posh


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I asked at the Miami Fendi location this past weekend and she said that these bags were not produced.  Does anyone know if that is correct?  I really wanted one of these bags and was very disappointed to hear they were not being sold.


----------



## dhankhim

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I asked at the Miami Fendi location this past weekend and she said that these bags were not produced.  Does anyone know if that is correct?  I really wanted one of these bags and was very disappointed to hear they were not being sold.




I don't know about the olive color way but the black version is already available to preorder and I'm pretty sure there is a red Python strap you already available.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Thank you.  I was looking only for the olive color in the mini size.  I did see the larger black and it is a beauty but just not exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## mrs.posh

The intrecciato (white with letter) is MTO only. 
The Olive one is coming in July.


----------



## mrs.posh

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I asked at the Miami Fendi location this past weekend and she said that these bags were not produced.  Does anyone know if that is correct?  I really wanted one of these bags and was very disappointed to hear they were not being sold.



The intrecciato (white with letter) is MTO only. 
The Olive one is coming in July.


----------



## mrs.posh

Went to Fendi today and played with this new Selleria Lei bag. It was luscious!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Thanks for the info, Mrs. posh.  I will try to remain patient!


----------



## galex101404

mrs.posh said:


> Went to Fendi today and played with this new Selleria Lei bag. It was luscious!!!




Thanks for posting this pic! This bag has been on my radar since we saw runway pictures!

How'd you like it in comparison to the peekaboo?

Was the shape awkward to carry on shoulder/crook of arm?

Thanks!! [emoji177]


----------



## mrs.posh

galex101404 said:


> Thanks for posting this pic! This bag has been on my radar since we saw runway pictures!
> 
> How'd you like it in comparison to the peekaboo?
> 
> Was the shape awkward to carry on shoulder/crook of arm?
> 
> Thanks!! [emoji177]



Lei is more of a hand-held bag than a shoulder bag. I loved it and would have bought it BUT my other Peekaboo is arriving in 2 weeks so I held off. 

I like its style and how it looks as its so fresh/new.

The only thing I dont like about it is that it will slouch a lot over time as its a Selleria leather.


----------



## Prada Prince

Carried my Large Calfskin Peekaboo with stitched croc inlay out shopping today...


----------



## Zehan

Finally I joined the Peekaboo Club. Just got it like 6 days ago at Gallery Lafayette in Paris. I'm in love.&#127872;&#128152;&#128150;&#128149;&#128147;


----------



## lavy

It's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Zehan

Thanks


----------



## beth001

What a beauty!


----------



## dhankhim

Zehan said:


> Finally I joined the Peekaboo Club. Just got it like 6 days ago at Gallery Lafayette in Paris. I'm in love.[emoji166][emoji180][emoji178][emoji177][emoji176]




absolutely love this color combination. I wish they made it in the large size. I would snatch it up in a heartbeat! enjoy her. she's amazing.


----------



## Ance346

Excited to share my first Fendi!! She's a small peekaboo in selleria leather in asphalt gray.


----------



## SunBunny

Ance346 said:


> Excited to share my first Fendi!! She's a small peekaboo in selleria leather in asphalt gray.




Gorgeous! This shade of gray is beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## loves

Loving my regular peekaboo in black cherry so much. The inner lining is a very pretty pale pink. 5 domed feet which reminds me of the bolide feet, also in ghw. Doesn't come with a pocket /slot at the other side though, which is slightly disappointing. Does anyone's peekaboo not come with the slot? I'm a bit confused. I got it at the boutique so I'm not worried but wondering why no pocket slot. Edited to add: Did some research, seems like no pocket/slot at the back of the regular


----------



## beth001

Ance346 said:


> Excited to share my first Fendi!! She's a small peekaboo in selleria leather in asphalt gray.



Gorgeous Gray!


----------



## crisbac

Ance346 said:


> Excited to share my first Fendi!! She's a small peekaboo in selleria leather in asphalt gray.


Big congrats Ance346!  Your first Fendi! Wonderful Peekaboo!  Enjoy!


----------



## crisbac

Zehan said:


> Finally I joined the Peekaboo Club. Just got it like 6 days ago at Gallery Lafayette in Paris. I'm in love.&#127872;&#128152;&#128150;&#128149;&#128147;


Congratulations, Zehan! Beautiful colors!  Enjoy!


----------



## crisbac

loves said:


> Loving my regular peekaboo in black cherry so much. The inner lining is a very pretty pale pink. 5 domed feet which reminds me of the bolide feet, also in ghw. Doesn't come with a pocket /slot at the other side though, which is slightly disappointing. Does anyone's peekaboo not come with the slot? I'm a bit confused. I got it at the boutique so I'm not worried but wondering why no pocket slot. Edited to add: Did some research, seems like no pocket/slot at the back of the regular
> 
> View attachment 3267279
> View attachment 3267290


It's so lovely!  Big congrats, loves! And Hearty, so pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## loves

crisbac said:


> It's so lovely!  Big congrats, loves! And Hearty, so pretty!  Enjoy!




Thank you! So happy to join the peekaboo club. I had to wait 3 weeks to collect these two so I'm very happy at the moment.


----------



## BlueCherry

Ance346 said:


> Excited to share my first Fendi!! She's a small peekaboo in selleria leather in asphalt gray.




Fantastic choice and I have my eye on this bag too. Congratulations and enjoy [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ance346

Thank you! I was pretty sure I wanted to go with the selleria leather and am so glad I did. It's more expensive but def worth it imo.


----------



## Ude555

Hi.. just want to know if any of you have this problem..


----------



## loves

Ude555 said:


> Hi.. just want to know if any of you have this problem..



i am not familiar with fendi bags but is this the micro? i played with a few micro peeks and baguettes but did not notice this on any of them. don't be sad, talk to someone at the store maybe? good luck


----------



## loves

Used my peek for my flight home and it's a dream to use. So glad I decided on the regular although I do like the mini. Maybe next time [emoji16] We are back home and my bugs are having their Chinese New Year reunion [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji92]


----------



## Sparkledolll

loves said:


> Used my peek for my flight home and it's a dream to use. So glad I decided on the regular although I do like the mini. Maybe next time [emoji16] We are back home and my bugs are having their Chinese New Year reunion [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270704




What a lovely family! Love your bugs. I need to buy some for my peekaboos [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Ude555

loves said:


> i am not familiar with fendi bags but is this the micro? i played with a few micro peeks and baguettes but did not notice this on any of them. don't be sad, talk to someone at the store maybe? good luck



This is medium size.. im so sad.. maybe they can fix it.. but from what i heard peekaboo bag will turned out like this.


----------



## loves

Ude555 said:


> This is medium size.. im so sad.. maybe they can fix it.. but from what i heard peekaboo bag will turned out like this.



ok i just got mine so let me observe after sometime, see if it turns out like this. hope your store can help you out.


----------



## loves

Natalie j said:


> What a lovely family! Love your bugs. I need to buy some for my peekaboos [emoji1][emoji1]



thanks! i love them too. 
peekabooS as in more than one so you definitely need some bugs to go with those


----------



## sleepykitten

Ude555 said:


> Hi.. just want to know if any of you have this problem..



Yeah, after using it for a few weeks, the leather shows wrinkles, doesn't bother me that much though


----------



## Ude555

sleepykitten said:


> Yeah, after using it for a few weeks, the leather shows wrinkles, doesn't bother me that much though



So it's normal ya?


----------



## bagmad73

loves said:


> Used my peek for my flight home and it's a dream to use. So glad I decided on the regular although I do like the mini. Maybe next time [emoji16] We are back home and my bugs are having their Chinese New Year reunion [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270704



So adorable!!!


----------



## loves

bagmad73 said:


> So adorable!!!



hey long time no talk  happy new year and thanks


----------



## justa9url

Gorgeous collection!!! And Happy Lunar New Year!!!



loves said:


> Used my peek for my flight home and it's a dream to use. So glad I decided on the regular although I do like the mini. Maybe next time [emoji16] We are back home and my bugs are having their Chinese New Year reunion [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270704


----------



## loves

justa9url said:


> Gorgeous collection!!! And Happy Lunar New Year!!!



thank you so much and happy lunar new year to you too!


----------



## galex101404

mrs.posh said:


> Lei is more of a hand-held bag than a shoulder bag. I loved it and would have bought it BUT my other Peekaboo is arriving in 2 weeks so I held off.
> 
> I like its style and how it looks as its so fresh/new.
> 
> The only thing I dont like about it is that it will slouch a lot over time as its a Selleria leather.




Thanks for the reply! Has your new MTO arrived yet? Can't wait to see pictures!

Were you able to change the thread color on your MTO? Or is that all predetermined as well? I want to know if I can add white stitching if I decide to go the MTO route.

Has anyone heard what mini selleria PB colors will be available in store for fall?


----------



## OneufaKnd

Does anyone know if a large Fendi peekaboo would hold a 13 inch MacBook computer? I know it's terrible to put a computer in one of those lovely bags, but if it could hold it, it would be so much more versatile to me!


----------



## ishootfilm

Zehan said:


> Finally I joined the Peekaboo Club. Just got it like 6 days ago at Gallery Lafayette in Paris. I'm in love.&#127872;&#128152;&#128150;&#128149;&#128147;



So pretty!  I'm assuming they don't allow the tourist discount on Fendi?


----------



## reihaibara

OneufaKnd said:


> Does anyone know if a large Fendi peekaboo would hold a 13 inch MacBook computer? I know it's terrible to put a computer in one of those lovely bags, but if it could hold it, it would be so much more versatile to me!




I'm wondering the same question!


----------



## dukesage

Excited to join the club with my new mini peekaboo! &#10084;
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## galex101404

dukesage said:


> Excited to join the club with my new mini peekaboo! [emoji173]
> Thanks for letting me share!




Congrats!! I absolutely love the color!! [emoji177]


----------



## loves

dukesage said:


> Excited to join the club with my new mini peekaboo! [emoji173]
> Thanks for letting me share!




Love this colour!! So pretty and love the mini size


----------



## bagmad73

dukesage said:


> Excited to join the club with my new mini peekaboo! &#10084;
> Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous! Congratulations. Can I ask what colour this is? So stunning..


----------



## dukesage

galex101404 said:


> Congrats!! I absolutely love the color!! [emoji177]











loves said:


> Love this colour!! So pretty and love the mini size



Thank you! &#128516;


----------



## dukesage

bagmad73 said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations. Can I ask what colour this is? So stunning..



Thank you! It's magenta =)


----------



## luvpaige

dukesage said:


> Excited to join the club with my new mini peekaboo! &#10084;
> Thanks for letting me share!



She is beautiful. I love the color. Congrats.


----------



## crisbac

ishootfilm said:


> So pretty!  I'm assuming they don't allow the tourist discount on Fendi?





reihaibara said:


> I'm wondering the same question!


I've bought from the flagship stores in Rome, Milan and Punta del Este and you can buy tax free (Global Blue).


----------



## crisbac

dukesage said:


> Excited to join the club with my new mini peekaboo! &#10084;
> Thanks for letting me share!


Big congrats, dukesage! Absolutely beautiful Peekaboo and twilly!  Enjoy!


----------



## averagejoe

dukesage said:


> Excited to join the club with my new mini peekaboo! &#10084;
> Thanks for letting me share!



I love the colour, and the matching Fendi scarf with just the right touch of turquoise!!!


----------



## reihaibara

I want to ask a stupid question here: do you think the mini size retains its value better than the medium? I'm currently debating between these two sizes. I can see myself using them for various occasions but just can't make up mind [emoji23]


----------



## mrs.posh

galex101404 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Has your new MTO arrived yet? Can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> Were you able to change the thread color on your MTO? Or is that all predetermined as well? I want to know if I can add white stitching if I decide to go the MTO route.
> 
> Has anyone heard what mini selleria PB colors will be available in store for fall?



Heya, not yet I am patiently waiting for it! Hopefully I will receive it this next week. I am not sure if you can do a contrast stitching. I'll ask my SA or SM about that 

Mini Selleria PB colors are the same as the regular and they don't add colors to it....unfortunately.


----------



## dukesage

luvpaige said:


> She is beautiful. I love the color. Congrats.



Thank you! &#128516;


----------



## dukesage

crisbac said:


> Big congrats, dukesage! Absolutely beautiful Peekaboo and twilly!  Enjoy!







averagejoe said:


> I love the colour, and the matching Fendi scarf with just the right touch of turquoise!!!



Thank you! I am very happy to find this cute twilly to dress her up! &#128513;


----------



## djrr

mrs.posh said:


> Mother and daughter Fendi Selleria peekaboo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're having a fab weekend




Love your both of your peekaboos, they look so luxurious in selleria leather, the colors are amazing too! Just got my first peekaboo in black nappa leather and after seeing your post makes me want to get my next one in selleria.


----------



## MAGJES

loves said:


> Used my peek for my flight home and it's a dream to use. So glad I decided on the regular although I do like the mini. Maybe next time [emoji16] We are back home and my bugs are having their Chinese New Year reunion [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270704



I love this bag!  I'm still trying to decide between the reg. And the mini.


----------



## loves

MAGJES said:


> I love this bag!  I'm still trying to decide between the reg. And the mini.



i actually paid for the mini and when i went to pick up the bag, i saw this size and decided this was good for me. i will save the mini size for a bright colour..


----------



## libertygirl

Thought I would share a pic of my new Fendi Peekaboo! So in love!


----------



## lavy

libertygirl said:


> Thought I would share a pic of my new Fendi Peekaboo! So in love!



It's beautiful!


----------



## Havanese 28

libertygirl said:


> Thought I would share a pic of my new Fendi Peekaboo! So in love!


This is fabulous!  Congrats!  Is this the Medium?  The color is simply stunning.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

libertygirl said:


> Thought I would share a pic of my new Fendi Peekaboo! So in love!


Lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## amadea88

libertygirl said:


> Thought I would share a pic of my new Fendi Peekaboo! So in love!



It's gorgeous!  Love the color!


----------



## loves

libertygirl said:


> Thought I would share a pic of my new Fendi Peekaboo! So in love!


the colour is STUNNING
lovely picture


----------



## Prada Prince

libertygirl said:


> Thought I would share a pic of my new Fendi Peekaboo! So in love!




Love the contrast of the pink against the pistachio hardware!


----------



## libertygirl

lavy said:


> It's beautiful!



Thank you!!



Havanese 28 said:


> This is fabulous!  Congrats!  Is this the Medium?  The color is simply stunning.



Thank you! Yes, it's the medium! So glad I went for this size, I think it's perfect 



Designerhbgirl said:


> Lovely! Congratulations!



Thank you so much 



amadea88 said:


> It's gorgeous!  Love the color!



Thank you! I don't have anything this colour so I love how bright it it! 



loves said:


> the colour is STUNNING
> lovely picture



Thank you so much! 



Prada Prince said:


> Love the contrast of the pink against the pistachio hardware!



Thank you!!


----------



## dukesage

libertygirl said:


> Thought I would share a pic of my new Fendi Peekaboo! So in love!



Gorgeous bag and colour! I saw your youtube video on the review of this bag and i have to say it enabled me to get the peekaboo mini in Magenta! Love your videos!


----------



## mrs.posh

libertygirl said:


> Thought I would share a pic of my new Fendi Peekaboo! So in love!



LOOOOOVE THIS!!

I  am based in London too maybe we can hang out and share our love for Fendi Peekaboos!


----------



## mrs.posh

Hi ladies, I finally received my 3rd Selleria MTO Peekaboo. Say hello to Isabelle!!!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I finally received my 3rd Selleria MTO Peekaboo. Say hello to Isabelle!!!




Love the colour.  What is it called?


----------



## mrs.posh

libertygirl said:


> Thought I would share a pic of my new Fendi Peekaboo! So in love!





Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Love the colour.  What is it called?




Its the Makeup + Blackboard


----------



## averagejoe

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I finally received my 3rd Selleria MTO Peekaboo. Say hello to Isabelle!!!



She is gorgeous! That Selleria leather looks so beautiful and soft!


----------



## averagejoe

libertygirl said:


> Thought I would share a pic of my new Fendi Peekaboo! So in love!



Absolutely stunning colour!!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I finally received my 3rd Selleria MTO Peekaboo. Say hello to Isabelle!!!



It's so gorgeous! !! Is it regular size? I keep looking and looking but it's so expensive! ! Though since this is your 3rd I suppose you REALLY love them


----------



## mrs.posh

allyloupuppy said:


> It's so gorgeous! !! Is it regular size? I keep looking and looking but it's so expensive! ! Though since this is your 3rd I suppose you REALLY love them




Hello, yes it's the regular size and YES I LOVE THEM SO MUCH! Thinking of my 4th already!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I finally received my 3rd Selleria MTO Peekaboo. Say hello to Isabelle!!!


It's so lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## Havanese 28

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I finally received my 3rd Selleria MTO Peekaboo. Say hello to Isabelle!!!


It's positively gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## ishootfilm

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I finally received my 3rd Selleria MTO Peekaboo. Say hello to Isabelle!!!



Absolutely gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## ishootfilm

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I finally received my 3rd Selleria MTO Peekaboo. Say hello to Isabelle!!!



Oh! And I love her name!


----------



## prestwick

She's a beauty! Use her in the best of health!


----------



## klynneann

libertygirl said:


> Thought I would share a pic of my new Fendi Peekaboo! So in love!



Wow, the color is just incredible!


----------



## galex101404

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I finally received my 3rd Selleria MTO Peekaboo. Say hello to Isabelle!!!




Congrats!!! [emoji177] she's gorgeous! Love this color!


----------



## allyloupuppy

tavi said:


> My first Fendi Peekaboo in Selleria leather



This is so beautiful! Do you still love it ? Any regrets ? I really really want this bag!!!!
Though I really have to save some more!!


----------



## galex101404

mrs.posh said:


> Hello, yes it's the regular size and YES I LOVE THEM SO MUCH! Thinking of my 4th already!!




What combo are you thinking for #4 

Do you think you'll get a 4th PB before the Lei bag?

I keep going back to that style but not too sure if it's too boxy..


----------



## galex101404

allyloupuppy said:


> This is so beautiful! Do you still love it ? Any regrets ? I really really want this bag!!!!
> 
> Though I really have to save some more!!




I just wanted to chime in because I have this same bag/size/color and I LOVE it! It goes with everything and I've had it for almost 3 years and it looks like the day I bought it besides some scratches to HW.

The only thing I'll say is this bag gets HEAVY!! I don't use it as often as I'd like because of the weight. Looking into a selleria mini PB as I think it will suit me better and be a lot lighter!

You definitely won't regret this purchase!! [emoji177]


----------



## allyloupuppy

Great thanks so much for letting me know. I really wish there was a size in between the regular and mini. I have a few Gucci disco bags, so I feel I don't need any more mini size bags. The regular looks a little big but not so so big. But I can't get the selleria leather out of my head.  Though if I get the regular size I'm really really  going to have to save.  That would be  the most I have ever spent for one bag. Anyway I'm just so happy to hear how everyone seems to say how fabulous the quality is!  I guess that makes it worth it!


----------



## reihaibara

Very practical work bag!


----------



## allyloupuppy

reihaibara said:


> Very practical work bag!
> 
> View attachment 3289028



Gorgeous!


----------



## Ance346

allyloupuppy said:


> Great thanks so much for letting me know. I really wish there was a size in between the regular and mini. I have a few Gucci disco bags, so I feel I don't need any more mini size bags. The regular looks a little big but not so so big. But I can't get the selleria leather out of my head.  Though if I get the regular size I'm really really  going to have to save.  That would be  the most I have ever spent for one bag. Anyway I'm just so happy to hear how everyone seems to say how fabulous the quality is!  I guess that makes it worth it!



I love my regular selleria PB for every day! I've been using it every day since I got it. It's large enough for all my daily essentials but not over powering to my small frame. For reference, I'm 5'3" and about 115 lbs. I never really cared for the PB until I saw it in the selleria leather. Somehow, it was a major game changer for me.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Ance346 said:


> I love my regular selleria PB for every day! I've been using it every day since I got it. It's large enough for all my daily essentials but not over powering to my small frame. For reference, I'm 5'3" and about 115 lbs. I never really cared for the PB until I saw it in the selleria leather. Somehow, it was a major game changer for me.




Agreed the selleria is a game changer. Such a beautiful leather. It makes me want the lei bag too


----------



## mrs.posh

galex101404 said:


> What combo are you thinking for #4
> 
> Do you think you'll get a 4th PB before the Lei bag?
> 
> I keep going back to that style but not too sure if it's too boxy..



I think if the lei bag was bigger I would get it. I am going to stop with Peekaboos for now as I am waiting for 3x Hermes SOs this year if I am lucky 

But you should definitely get this bag...


----------



## allyloupuppy

Ance346 said:


> I love my regular selleria PB for every day! I've been using it every day since I got it. It's large enough for all my daily essentials but not over powering to my small frame. For reference, I'm 5'3" and about 115 lbs. I never really cared for the PB until I saw it in the selleria leather. Somehow, it was a major game changer for me.



Thanks for the photo and your opinion!


----------



## katrice9000

Ance346 said:


> I love my regular selleria PB for every day! I've been using it every day since I got it. It's large enough for all my daily essentials but not over powering to my small frame. For reference, I'm 5'3" and about 115 lbs. I never really cared for the PB until I saw it in the selleria leather. Somehow, it was a major game changer for me.




It looks great on you!


----------



## CU418

Does anyone know if the mini peekaboo is available in black selleria? I'm torn between buying a mini peekaboo and a Celine box. I love the way the mini peekaboo looks however I heard that the Nappa leather scratches easily...


----------



## galex101404

CU418 said:


> Does anyone know if the mini peekaboo is available in black selleria? I'm torn between buying a mini peekaboo and a Celine box. I love the way the mini peekaboo looks however I heard that the Nappa leather scratches easily...




Mini PB is currently available in silver selleria leather in stores or you can go the MTO route for a black one. MTO if about $700+ more than the selleria currently available in stores and will take 6+ months to be made


----------



## Havanese 28

reihaibara said:


> Very practical work bag!
> 
> View attachment 3289028


Beautiful!  Is this the regular, or the mini?  Thanks!


----------



## Havanese 28

Ance346 said:


> I love my regular selleria PB for every day! I've been using it every day since I got it. It's large enough for all my daily essentials but not over powering to my small frame. For reference, I'm 5'3" and about 115 lbs. I never really cared for the PB until I saw it in the selleria leather. Somehow, it was a major game changer for me.


Your PB looks amazing on you!  Your overall look is tailored to perfection and this bag is so classic and classy.  Love it!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

CU418 said:


> Does anyone know if the mini peekaboo is available in black selleria? I'm torn between buying a mini peekaboo and a Celine box. I love the way the mini peekaboo looks however I heard that the Nappa leather scratches easily...




I haven't had any issues with my selleria. I have the gray medium and adore it. I think in the future I will want to get one custom. You can pick the hardware, stitching, lining and etc. I bet it's really fun or you could wait to see if they come out with a mini black.

I like the box bag but have had more wear and tear issues on celine then I would have liked. I think I'd choose a Madame delvaux or Hermes roulis similar to that style.  Of course the Celine is probably cheaper. I do like the box in stingray though.


----------



## fishnumber2

Hi ladies, new to the forum here! I've been stalking this post and am currently DROOLING over the lovely peekaboos! Though I feel 4K for the medium size is quite steep, so I'm considering getting a pre-owned one. 

Just wondering how well does the bag hold up over time in terms of quality and value? What's a reasonable price for a near-mint condition medium bag (not looking for the monster, selleria, or exotics)? Would love to hear some opinions from peekaboo lovers!


----------



## Ance346

Havanese 28 said:


> Your PB looks amazing on you!  Your overall look is tailored to perfection and this bag is so classic and classy.  Love it!



Thanks so much! You're so sweet!


----------



## lolalein

Zehan said:


> Finally I joined the Peekaboo Club. Just got it like 6 days ago at Gallery Lafayette in Paris. I'm in love.[emoji166][emoji180][emoji178][emoji177][emoji176]



Omg it's adorable [emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## lolalein

nascar fan said:


> Just stopping by with a cool picture.




Goals[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## ishootfilm

Ance346 said:


> I love my regular selleria PB for every day! I've been using it every day since I got it. It's large enough for all my daily essentials but not over powering to my small frame. For reference, I'm 5'3" and about 115 lbs. I never really cared for the PB until I saw it in the selleria leather. Somehow, it was a major game changer for me.



I'm looking to get this exact bag (looks gorgeous on you by the way). How is the hardware holding up?  I'm worried about the silver lock scratching. Thanks!


----------



## lovieluvslux

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I finally received my 3rd Selleria MTO Peekaboo. Say hello to Isabelle!!!


Hello Isabelle. You're beautiful!


----------



## Ici

I have been eyeing the Mini Peekaboo, but I am very new to Fendi.  Was wondering about the Mini Peekaboo's popularity? thanks


----------



## Homiesgirl

Serva1 said:


> Visiting my local Fendi dealer and admiring the collection of micro peekaboos
> View attachment 3231010




Hi need some help here.. Wonder if a iPhone6 (not plus) would fit comfortably into these micro peekaboo? ) thanks


----------



## mrs.posh

Homiesgirl said:


> Hi need some help here.. Wonder if a iPhone6 (not plus) would fit comfortably into these micro peekaboo? ) thanks



It won't fit, only a 5 would.


----------



## Petherezia

Hello PB lovers! Finally got this mini in black smooth leather. This is my 1st PB and 6th of Fendi family members [emoji6] . I used this beautiful strap custom made from other brand, long before Fendi has launched their Strap You in Florals. What a coincidence [emoji254] [emoji11] . I bought this mini PB in Plaza Senayan Indonesia and it cost 44millions IDR or almost 3.400 USD. 

Share your thoughts [emoji1] 

Sent from my Lenovo S90-A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## reihaibara

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3295778
> 
> 
> Hello PB lovers! Finally got this mini in black smooth leather. This is my 1st PB and 6th of Fendi family members [emoji6] . I used this beautiful strap custom made from other brand, long before Fendi has launched their Strap You in Florals. What a coincidence [emoji254] [emoji11] . I bought this mini PB in Plaza Senayan Indonesia and it cost 44millions IDR or almost 3.400 USD.
> 
> Share your thoughts [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S90-A using PurseForum mobile app




Too cute! May I ask what brand of the strap?


----------



## Petherezia

The brand name is OONA, one of online shop based in Indonesia. &#128522;

Sent from my Lenovo S90-A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ance346

ishootfilm said:


> I'm looking to get this exact bag (looks gorgeous on you by the way). How is the hardware holding up?  I'm worried about the silver lock scratching. Thanks!



So far, the hardware looks great, but I've only been using it for about a month.


----------



## luvpaige

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3295778
> 
> 
> Hello PB lovers! Finally got this mini in black smooth leather. This is my 1st PB and 6th of Fendi family members [emoji6] . I used this beautiful strap custom made from other brand, long before Fendi has launched their Strap You in Florals. What a coincidence [emoji254] [emoji11] . I bought this mini PB in Plaza Senayan Indonesia and it cost 44millions IDR or almost 3.400 USD.
> 
> Share your thoughts [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S90-A using PurseForum mobile app



She is so pretty. Love the flowery strap, it's cute. Congrats.


----------



## dioraddict15

I've been lusting after the small black selleria peekaboo like ariellechristiana has. I've not purchased a fendi bag since the baguette and wonder if you ladies would recommend it as I've very little experience with fendi leather bags. I also like the 2jour, but I think I prefer the peekaboo overall. Would love some advice from you ladies&#128578;


----------



## Petherezia

I have 2 Fendi 2 jours in petite and regular size and 1 PB mini size. I guess it depends on what occasion  you will wear it. But no one can beat the beauty classic shape of PB. Go with PB Selleria &#128513;&#128513;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## dioraddict15

Petherezia said:


> I have 2 Fendi 2 jours in petite and regular size and 1 PB mini size. I guess it depends on what occasion  you will wear it. But no one can beat the beauty classic shape of PB. Go with PB Selleria [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> @lisa.petheresia




Hi there, I wanted to use it everyday but I do change out of my bags regularly. I just love the peekaboo shape, size and the fact it has the crossbody strap. [emoji3]


----------



## allyloupuppy

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3295778
> 
> 
> Hello PB lovers! Finally got this mini in black smooth leather. This is my 1st PB and 6th of Fendi family members [emoji6] . I used this beautiful strap custom made from other brand, long before Fendi has launched their Strap You in Florals. What a coincidence [emoji254] [emoji11] . I bought this mini PB in Plaza Senayan Indonesia and it cost 44millions IDR or almost 3.400 USD.
> 
> Share your thoughts [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S90-A using PurseForum mobile app


It is beautiful [emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thatbagchick30

Where can I find some pics of how the ladies are using their monster eyes peekaboo Fendis? Would love to get some ideas!


----------



## aritziababe

Do you think peekaboo will be a classic bag? Still thinking if I should get this. I like to invest in classic bags rather than trendy IT bag.


----------



## Ici

aritziababe said:


> Do you think peekaboo will be a classic bag? Still thinking if I should get this. I like to invest in classic bags rather than trendy IT bag.



It has been around for quite some time.  I was debating between the mini and the regular, and ended up going with the mini, which is probably more of a trend than the regular.  Although it fits alot.


----------



## aritziababe

Ici said:


> It has been around for quite some time.  I was debating between the mini and the regular, and ended up going with the mini, which is probably more of a trend than the regular.  Although it fits alot.



Same here! I tried the small and the medium in the store, I wish there's a size in between. Medium is quite heavy and small looks kinda small on my frame. I'm 5 ft 7.  Although I do like small bags lately but I don't know.... It's just so hard to decide


----------



## Ici

aritziababe said:


> Same here! I tried the small and the medium in the store, I wish there's a size in between. Medium is quite heavy and small looks kinda small on my frame. I'm 5 ft 7.  Although I do like small bags lately but I don't know.... It's just so hard to decide



By small do you mean the mini?  The regular is quite heavy, exactly my thoughts.  I am 5'6, and yes felt the mini looked quite tiny, but then since it fits so much (compared to my Chanel mini) I decided to go for it.  While it's pricey, I like that it's a lot less common, actually I have never seen anyone carrying it where I live.  Most people carry Chanels and LVs.


----------



## aritziababe

Ici said:


> By small do you mean the mini?  The regular is quite heavy, exactly my thoughts.  I am 5'6, and yes felt the mini looked quite tiny, but then since it fits so much (compared to my Chanel mini) I decided to go for it.  While it's pricey, I like that it's a lot less common, actually I have never seen anyone carrying it where I live.  Most people carry Chanels and LVs.




I also had chanel mini on my list too haha!!! I have to try on all 3 to decide which work best on me. I sold my celine due to the weight. So I don't wanna regret getting the medium peekaboo becoz of its weight again. I needed something Classic and yet practical enough to take me from day to night.


----------



## Ici

aritziababe said:


> I also had chanel mini on my list too haha!!! I have to try on all 3 to decide which work best on me. I sold my celine due to the weight. So I don't wanna regret getting the medium peekaboo becoz of its weight again. I needed something Classic and yet practical enough to take me from day to night.



The chanel mini isn't practical at least to me.  One of my regrettable purchases for sure.  Thats why I am looking at the peekaboo.  The regular size pkb is definitely out of contention for me.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## catsinthebag

aritziababe said:


> Same here! I tried the small and the medium in the store, I wish there's a size in between. Medium is quite heavy and small looks kinda small on my frame. I'm 5 ft 7.  Although I do like small bags lately but I don't know.... It's just so hard to decide





Ici said:


> By small do you mean the mini?  The regular is quite heavy, exactly my thoughts.  I am 5'6, and yes felt the mini looked quite tiny, but then since it fits so much (compared to my Chanel mini) I decided to go for it.  While it's pricey, I like that it's a lot less common, actually I have never seen anyone carrying it where I live.  Most people carry Chanels and LVs.



I'm having the same dilemma! I'm 5'6 and a size 4-6. The medium is too heavy and the mini looks a little small on me, although I was surprised at how much it fits. I'll be curious to see what you guys decide!


----------



## Ici

catsinthebag said:


> I'm having the same dilemma! I'm 5'6 and a size 4-6. The medium is too heavy and the mini looks a little small on me, although I was surprised at how much it fits. I'll be curious to see what you guys decide!



I went w the mini.  Yes the mini is smal but mighty.


----------



## catsinthebag

Ici said:


> I went w the mini.  Yes the mini is smal but mighty.



Thanks. I looked back in the thread and realized you had said you got the mini! Do you use it as an every day bag or more of an occasion bag? I ask because the size is sort of in-between for me.


----------



## kikisptr

CU418 said:


> Does anyone know if the mini peekaboo is available in black selleria? I'm torn between buying a mini peekaboo and a Celine box. I love the way the mini peekaboo looks however I heard that the Nappa leather scratches easily...


The nappa is very delicate and is prone to scratch but the bag is lighter than calf leather. The Box is also prone to scratch btw. I have seen black nappa version of peekaboo here in Sydney tho, selleria range is not nappa i think.


----------



## Ici

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks. I looked back in the thread and realized you had said you got the mini! Do you use it as an every day bag or more of an occasion bag? I ask because the size is sort of in-between for me.



Its an everyday bag for me.  It fits my essentials much more so than a chanel mini.


----------



## ryns

Can i have your thoughts on this combi? Im planning to get it.


----------



## mrs.posh

ryns said:


> Can i have your thoughts on this combi? Im planning to get it.



this is lovely but I am not sure about the lining color...this is large correct? i think large PB could get quite heavy when you fill it with stuff to be honest. have you tried the medium?


----------



## ryns

mrs.posh said:


> this is lovely but I am not sure about the lining color...this is large correct? i think large PB could get quite heavy when you fill it with stuff to be honest. have you tried the medium?



I haven't tried the medium since i am fond of big bags. I'm glad i asked coz i tend to fill my bag with so much stuff.


----------



## lovelovelv

I am so sorry if this was discussed, but am wondering about the wear and tear of the regular peekaboo.  I saw pictures on line and it looks like the leather sags over time.  However, when I went to the store, it looks like the leather is sturdier than older versions.   I want something that will hold its shape for years.  Any thoughts?


----------



## mrs.posh

lovelovelv said:


> I am so sorry if this was discussed, but am wondering about the wear and tear of the regular peekaboo.  I saw pictures on line and it looks like the leather sags over time.  However, when I went to the store, it looks like the leather is sturdier than older versions.   I want something that will hold its shape for years.  Any thoughts?



New PB leathers are more structured than old models and will hold its shape better. Again, Nappa is easy to scratch while Selleria is almost scratch resistant. .


----------



## CocoCaramel

Hello!! I just bought a brand new Fendi Peekaboo Selleria in Camel with bag bug. Although it is gorgeous, I am on the fence whether to keep it or not. It was sooo expensive--$6000! (without the bug, which was around $500).  I could have gotten a Chanel Maxi for this price.  What do you guys think?  Is it worth the money?


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

CocoCaramel said:


> Hello!! I just bought a brand new Fendi Peekaboo Selleria in Camel with bag bug. Although it is gorgeous, I am on the fence whether to keep it or not. It was sooo expensive--$6000! (without the bug, which was around $500).  I could have gotten a Chanel Maxi for this price.  What do you guys think?  Is it worth the money?




I love mine [emoji6] and have thoughts about doing a special order.


----------



## CocoCaramel

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I love mine [emoji6] and have thoughts about doing a special order.


Thanks for your response! Do you have a Selleria?


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

CocoCaramel said:


> Thanks for your response! Do you have a Selleria?



Yes I have the grey one


----------



## Ici

CocoCaramel said:


> Hello!! I just bought a brand new Fendi Peekaboo Selleria in Camel with bag bug. Although it is gorgeous, I am on the fence whether to keep it or not. It was sooo expensive--$6000! (without the bug, which was around $500).  I could have gotten a Chanel Maxi for this price.  What do you guys think?  Is it worth the money?



beautiful bag!  i love this over the maxi.


----------



## averagejoe

CocoCaramel said:


> Hello!! I just bought a brand new Fendi Peekaboo Selleria in Camel with bag bug. Although it is gorgeous, I am on the fence whether to keep it or not. It was sooo expensive--$6000! (without the bug, which was around $500).  I could have gotten a Chanel Maxi for this price.  What do you guys think?  Is it worth the money?



Selleria is my favourite when it comes to the Peekaboo, so I think that yours is a great choice.

However, if you are having second thoughts, then maybe you shouldn't keep it.

I do find the Selleria products to be insanely overpriced. I still can't afford to get my men's Selleria Peekaboo because it's WAY too expensive.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Ance346 said:


> I love my regular selleria PB for every day! I've been using it every day since I got it. It's large enough for all my daily essentials but not over powering to my small frame. For reference, I'm 5'3" and about 115 lbs. I never really cared for the PB until I saw it in the selleria leather. Somehow, it was a major game changer for me.





CocoCaramel said:


> Hello!! I just bought a brand new Fendi Peekaboo Selleria in Camel with bag bug. Although it is gorgeous, I am on the fence whether to keep it or not. It was sooo expensive--$6000! (without the bug, which was around $500).  I could have gotten a Chanel Maxi for this price.  What do you guys think?  Is it worth the money?



I would suggest you keep it since you are already using it.


----------



## crisbac

CocoCaramel said:


> Hello!! I just bought a brand new Fendi Peekaboo Selleria in Camel with bag bug. Although it is gorgeous, I am on the fence whether to keep it or not. It was sooo expensive--$6000! (without the bug, which was around $500).  I could have gotten a Chanel Maxi for this price.  What do you guys think?  Is it worth the money?


Your Selleria Peekaboo is absolutely gorgeous!  And with Cassis! The combination is so lovely!  IMHO, I prefer Fendi's quality over Chanel.


----------



## Havanese 28

Ici said:


> beautiful bag!  i love this over the maxi.


+1!  Your bag is gorgeous, and the color is such a beautiful neutral.  I too much prefer this over any Chanel.  It's understated, exquisite and a classic as well.  Congrats!


----------



## Havanese 28

ryns said:


> Can i have your thoughts on this combi? Im planning to get it.


I love the combo!  The color of the leather is a gorgeous neutral that will go with everything and the contrast color is modern and a fun, unexpected detail that looks great on this bag.


----------



## CocoCaramel

averagejoe said:


> Selleria is my favourite when it comes to the Peekaboo, so I think that yours is a great choice.
> 
> However, if you are having second thoughts, then maybe you shouldn't keep it.
> 
> I do find the Selleria products to be insanely overpriced. I still can't afford to get my men's Selleria Peekaboo because it's WAY too expensive.


Thank you for confirming my thoughts!  I actually returned it today.  I am going to get a Chanel chevron flap in blue with gold HW.  Its so fabulous.  I still have two older Fendi Peekaboos circa 2012, one in ivory and one in an olive green, both goatskin. They are not as luxurious as the Selleria, but I just can't justify the price when I get tired of bags and I like to resell them.  The Chanel will retain its value better.


----------



## MAGJES

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3295778
> 
> 
> Hello PB lovers! Finally got this mini in black smooth leather. This is my 1st PB and 6th of Fendi family members [emoji6] . I used this beautiful strap custom made from other brand, long before Fendi has launched their Strap You in Florals. What a coincidence [emoji254] [emoji11] . I bought this mini PB in Plaza Senayan Indonesia and it cost 44millions IDR or almost 3.400 USD.
> 
> Share your thoughts [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S90-A using PurseForum mobile app



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CocoCaramel

Hello!! So I ditched the camel Selleria for this amazing "bark" colored peekaboo with stitching.  I am so happy with it! The color is so much richer than the camel Selleria and the bag actually looks much more stunning than the Selleria.  Additionally, my new "Pimento" Bag Bug adds a bit of whimsy and sass.  I'm in love.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

CocoCaramel said:


> Hello!! So I ditched the camel Selleria for this amazing "bark" colored peekaboo with stitching.  I am so happy with it! The color is so much richer than the camel Selleria and the bag actually looks much more stunning than the Selleria.  Additionally, my new "Pimento" Bag Bug adds a bit of whimsy and sass.  I'm in love.



Love this bag!!!  What size is this please?


----------



## loves

CocoCaramel said:


> Hello!! So I ditched the camel Selleria for this amazing "bark" colored peekaboo with stitching.  I am so happy with it! The color is so much richer than the camel Selleria and the bag actually looks much more stunning than the Selleria.  Additionally, my new "Pimento" Bag Bug adds a bit of whimsy and sass.  I'm in love.




This colour is gorgeous!. Love the bug too!


----------



## CocoCaramel

Large


----------



## klynneann

CocoCaramel said:


> Hello!! So I ditched the camel Selleria for this amazing "bark" colored peekaboo with stitching.  I am so happy with it! The color is so much richer than the camel Selleria and the bag actually looks much more stunning than the Selleria.  Additionally, my new "Pimento" Bag Bug adds a bit of whimsy and sass.  I'm in love.



Beautiful bag!  Love your buggie!


----------



## Kendie26

CocoCaramel said:


> Hello!! So I ditched the camel Selleria for this amazing "bark" colored peekaboo with stitching.  I am so happy with it! The color is so much richer than the camel Selleria and the bag actually looks much more stunning than the Selleria.  Additionally, my new "Pimento" Bag Bug adds a bit of whimsy and sass.  I'm in love.



 I'm so in love with your bag!! I'm mainly in Balenciaga & Mulberry threads but recently saw a Fendi dotcom bag that I'm eyeballing so I'm checking out Fendi here on the forum, as I've never purchased this brand before. Yours is stunning!


----------



## prestwick

CocoCaramel said:


> Hello!! I just bought a brand new Fendi Peekaboo Selleria in Camel with bag bug. Although it is gorgeous, I am on the fence whether to keep it or not. It was sooo expensive--$6000! (without the bug, which was around $500).  I could have gotten a Chanel Maxi for this price.  What do you guys think?  Is it worth the money?


Gorgeous bag! I have the same one! And so user friendly and scratch resistant!


----------



## RackFanatic

CocoCaramel said:


> Hello!! So I ditched the camel Selleria for this amazing "bark" colored peekaboo with stitching.  I am so happy with it! The color is so much richer than the camel Selleria and the bag actually looks much more stunning than the Selleria.  Additionally, my new "Pimento" Bag Bug adds a bit of whimsy and sass.  I'm in love.




Love this [emoji7] the whipstitching is so unique. Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

Ance346 said:


> Excited to share my first Fendi!! She's a small peekaboo in selleria leather in asphalt gray.



LOVE your new bag. What a great shade of gray!! Congrats !


----------



## averagejoe

CocoCaramel said:


> Hello!! So I ditched the camel Selleria for this amazing "bark" colored peekaboo with stitching.  I am so happy with it! The color is so much richer than the camel Selleria and the bag actually looks much more stunning than the Selleria.  Additionally, my new "Pimento" Bag Bug adds a bit of whimsy and sass.  I'm in love.



Wow! The whip-stitched leather really adds character to the bag. I love it!!!


----------



## CocoCaramel

Kendie26 said:


> I'm so in love with your bag!! I'm mainly in Balenciaga & Mulberry threads but recently saw a Fendi dotcom bag that I'm eyeballing so I'm checking out Fendi here on the forum, as I've never purchased this brand before. Yours is stunning!


I saw the Dotcom bag with whipstitching yesterday when I got my Peekaboo and its FABULOUS!! You should definitely check it out.  I've been dreaming about it in red, the color I saw in Barneys. I also saw a shopper with one and its so chic and modern.  The price is also reasonable, 2400 without the stitching and 2900 with.


----------



## Kendie26

CocoCaramel said:


> I saw the Dotcom bag with whipstitching yesterday when I got my Peekaboo and its FABULOUS!! You should definitely check it out.  I've been dreaming about it in red, the color I saw in Barneys. I also saw a shopper with one and its so chic and modern.  The price is also reasonable, 2400 without the stitching and 2900 with.



Hi again & thanks so much for your info! It's very difficult deciding between peekaboo & dotcom bag, let alone deciding on colors,etc!! Enjoy your gorgeous new bag~it's stunning!


----------



## CU418

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I haven't had any issues with my selleria. I have the gray medium and adore it. I think in the future I will want to get one custom. You can pick the hardware, stitching, lining and etc. I bet it's really fun or you could wait to see if they come out with a mini black.
> 
> I like the box bag but have had more wear and tear issues on celine then I would have liked. I think I'd choose a Madame delvaux or Hermes roulis similar to that style.  Of course the Celine is probably cheaper. I do like the box in stingray though.





galex101404 said:


> Mini PB is currently available in silver selleria leather in stores or you can go the MTO route for a black one. MTO if about $700+ more than the selleria currently available in stores and will take 6+ months to be made





kikisptr said:


> The nappa is very delicate and is prone to scratch but the bag is lighter than calf leather. The Box is also prone to scratch btw. I have seen black nappa version of peekaboo here in Sydney tho, selleria range is not nappa i think.



Thank you guys for your responses! The more I see the peekaboo the more I want it so I think I'll invest in a selleria first! The whipstitch peekaboo is gorgeous!! Do you think it would be possible to customize a selleria to include whipstitching?


----------



## Celinia

my new Fendi peekaboo regular size, I like it but I wish it has different color inside instead of being all black. What do you think


----------



## Celinia

One more


----------



## mrs.posh

CU418 said:


> Thank you guys for your responses! The more I see the peekaboo the more I want it so I think I'll invest in a selleria first! The whipstitch peekaboo is gorgeous!! Do you think it would be possible to customize a selleria to include whipstitching?



No it's not possible as the "braid" peekaboo is seasonal. The MTO Selleria is a classic.


----------



## luxurygal84

How pretty! Congrats! I've yet to pull the trigger on my Peekaboo though hanging around here doesn't help! Enjoy him/her!


----------



## Mrs Beckham

Can anyone talk about the wear and tear of a nappa leather peekaboo please? I'd love to get one but I'm scared it will scratch easily


----------



## Ance346

Celinia said:


> my new Fendi peekaboo regular size, I like it but I wish it has different color inside instead of being all black. What do you think



I love it especially the sharp edges. If you were hoping to wear it drooped than maybe a contrasting interior color would be important. I think this is a personal preference.


----------



## Candy_landy

Hello, girls! Tell me please if you know: how much will be PB Selleria in the medium (3rd) size in Europe (France)?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Celinia said:


> my new Fendi peekaboo regular size, I like it but I wish it has different color inside instead of being all black. What do you think


I love it! Congrats!


----------



## mrs.posh

Candy_landy said:


> Hello, girls! Tell me please if you know: how much will be PB Selleria in the medium (3rd) size in Europe (France)?



In London, its £2,600 so just convert that to EUR.


----------



## ishootfilm

Candy_landy said:


> Hello, girls! Tell me please if you know: how much will be PB Selleria in the medium (3rd) size in Europe (France)?



Hi!  I just bought one in Paris on Friday and the price was $3,400 euro!


----------



## CocoCaramel

ishootfilm said:


> Hi!  I just bought one in Paris on Friday and the price was $3,400 euro!


Wow that's pretty!!


----------



## CocoCaramel

Celinia said:


> my new Fendi peekaboo regular size, I like it but I wish it has different color inside instead of being all black. What do you think


I love it. Its elegant, timeless, and stands out in the crowd, even in all black. Makes me want to retire my Chanel maxi and give this one a spin! Congrats!


----------



## Candy_landy

mrs.posh said:


> In London, its £2,600 so just convert that to EUR.



thank you 




ishootfilm said:


> Hi!  I just bought one in Paris on Friday and the price was $3,400 euro!



wow  congrats! beautiful bag


----------



## allyloupuppy

ishootfilm said:


> Hi!  I just bought one in Paris on Friday and the price was $3,400 euro!



Gasp!! It's beautiful and about $1000 cheaper than USA!


----------



## nascar fan

I finally wore my new PB after the strap adjustment.  Sooo much better!  I can't stand cross-body straps.


----------



## missyb

nascar fan said:


> I finally wore my new PB after the strap adjustment.  Sooo much better!  I can't stand cross-body straps.


Love the whole look!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

ishootfilm said:


> Hi!  I just bought one in Paris on Friday and the price was $3,400 euro!


Wow, it's so much cheaper than in the US! Ok, if I make it to Europe this summer I may have to pick up a beautiful Selleria peekaboo


----------



## Designerhbgirl

nascar fan said:


> I finally wore my new PB after the strap adjustment.  Sooo much better!  I can't stand cross-body straps.


Love your peekaboo and those shoes! So pretty!


----------



## crisbac

nascar fan said:


> I finally wore my new PB after the strap adjustment.  Sooo much better!  I can't stand cross-body straps.


Gorgeous, nascar fan! I love the PB and the shoes and the pouch...!  Everything!


----------



## luvpaige

nascar fan said:


> I finally wore my new PB after the strap adjustment.  Sooo much better!  I can't stand cross-body straps.



I love the color of your peekaboo. Nice outfit.


----------



## luvpaige

Using my micro peekaboo for the 1st time. 
I can fit LV coin cles in 1 side and lipgloss, tissue & iPhone 6 in the other side. 
Hope this will help those who are interested in getting the micro peekaboo.


----------



## Petherezia

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## klynneann

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3321583
> 
> 
> @lisa.petheresia



Ooo - what's this guy's name?


----------



## ishootfilm

luvpaige said:


> Using my micro peekaboo for the 1st time.
> I can fit LV coin cles in 1 side and lipgloss, tissue & iPhone 6 in the other side.
> Hope this will help those who are interested in getting the micro peekaboo.
> 
> View attachment 3320816
> 
> View attachment 3320817



Ahhhh!! I love it!!!


----------



## Une elephante

Hello all, 

I'm really struggling (I know there's worse things in life to be worrying about)  but I can't decide between these two colours. I'd really appreciate some help!

I want to get something that looks classic and doesn't look dated but at the same time not boring. I'm a smart/casual dresser, flat or trainers.


----------



## prettyali

Une elephante said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm really struggling (I know there's worse things in life to be worrying about)  but I can't decide between these two colours. I'd really appreciate some help!
> 
> I want to get something that looks classic and doesn't look dated but at the same time not boring. I'm a smart/casual dresser, flat or trainers.




Love the navy blue!!! Gorgeous


----------



## BlueCherry

Une elephante said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm really struggling (I know there's worse things in life to be worrying about)  but I can't decide between these two colours. I'd really appreciate some help!
> 
> I want to get something that looks classic and doesn't look dated but at the same time not boring. I'm a smart/casual dresser, flat or trainers.




I really like the blue [emoji106]


----------



## loves

Not mine, this mini peekaboo is gorgeous in this colour (perfect for S/S) and I like the mirror charm too.


----------



## klynneann

Une elephante said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm really struggling (I know there's worse things in life to be worrying about)  but I can't decide between these two colours. I'd really appreciate some help!
> 
> I want to get something that looks classic and doesn't look dated but at the same time not boring. I'm a smart/casual dresser, flat or trainers.



Do you have either of these colors in your bag wardrobe already? Personally, I have a couple blue bags already so I would definitely go for the red!


----------



## ishootfilm

loves said:


> Not mine, this mini peekaboo is gorgeous in this colour (perfect for S/S) and I like the mirror charm too.



That's adorable!  And I absolutely love the charm!  Haven't seen that before. Is it current season?


----------



## loves

ishootfilm said:


> That's adorable!  And I absolutely love the charm!  Haven't seen that before. Is it current season?



yes current season. comes in black fur and also a white fur one.


----------



## Une elephante

klynneann said:


> Do you have either of these colors in your bag wardrobe already? Personally, I have a couple blue bags already so I would definitely go for the red!


Thanks all for your input. I don't have either colour mainly black, beige, powder grey bags. I'm not a fan of Fendi peekaboo bags in black and at this price point I feel like the bag should be have more wow factor. I do love the red and think it shows the new design off really well but worry that it looks too flashy? I like to mix things up and not look too polished. I love the blue also and it looks more elegant and subtle but I feel like misses the point a little in getting the most of the bag. Oh well. Sorry for rambling, I don't have much time to decide so I'm a bit frazzled


----------



## prettyali

loves said:


> Not mine, this mini peekaboo is gorgeous in this colour (perfect for S/S) and I like the mirror charm too.




I've been looking for this bag everywhere!!! Do you know where I can find it? TIA


----------



## KBT39

Une elephante said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm really struggling (I know there's worse things in life to be worrying about)  but I can't decide between these two colours. I'd really appreciate some help!
> 
> I want to get something that looks classic and doesn't look dated but at the same time not boring. I'm a smart/casual dresser, flat or trainers.



Another vote for the navy! Always timeless and classic!


----------



## klynneann

Une elephante said:


> Thanks all for your input. I don't have either colour mainly black, beige, powder grey bags. I'm not a fan of Fendi peekaboo bags in black and at this price point I feel like the bag should be have more wow factor. I do love the red and think it shows the new design off really well but worry that it looks too flashy? I like to mix things up and not look too polished. I love the blue also and it looks more elegant and subtle but I feel like misses the point a little in getting the most of the bag. Oh well. Sorry for rambling, I don't have much time to decide so I'm a bit frazzled



Sure.    I don't think the red is too flashy, but of course you have to take into account your lifestyle, job, and wardrobe to determine if it might be too flashy for you.  I think it's a great option and definitely adds some fun to an outfit.  I agree the blue is more subtle, but sometimes the nature of the bag makes you lean more toward one color over another.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## loves

prettyali said:


> I've been looking for this bag everywhere!!! Do you know where I can find it? TIA



PM'd you


----------



## bagmad73

I have been lurking here admiring everyone's peekaboos and plotting to get one for myself. I am super happy and thrilled to present my 1st peekaboo...the runway mini olive green with watersnake whipstitch details...thank you for letting me share.












With my pink croc charm with crystals....


----------



## bagmad73

Une elephante said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm really struggling (I know there's worse things in life to be worrying about)  but I can't decide between these two colours. I'd really appreciate some help!
> 
> I want to get something that looks classic and doesn't look dated but at the same time not boring. I'm a smart/casual dresser, flat or trainers.


I have seen the blue irl and I really love it more than the red. My vote goes with blue. Hope you decided and please share when you do


----------



## Une elephante

bagmad73 said:


> I have seen the blue irl and I really love it more than the red. My vote goes with blue. Hope you decided and please share when you do



oh really? that's my problem they've sold out in all 3 stores near me so I've seen the colours on other bags not the actual peekaboo. It seems like a grey blue?

and wow love your green peekaboo )


----------



## bagmad73

Une elephante said:


> oh really? that's my problem they've sold out in all 3 stores near me so I've seen the colours on other bags not the actual peekaboo. It seems like a grey blue?
> 
> and wow love your green peekaboo )



Thanks.
The blue is a true deep blue..not grey at all.
If you go to Fendi.com you can see more pics. I feel the colour there is true to colour. It is a great neutral blue without being boring if you know what I mean.
I feel the red is amazing...I love red as a accent to a neutral wardrobe....but the blue I love more.
Hope that helps


----------



## loves

bagmad73 said:


> I have been lurking here admiring everyone's peekaboos and plotting to get one for myself. I am super happy and thrilled to present my 1st peekaboo...the runway mini olive green with watersnake whipstitch details...thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my pink croc charm with crystals....




[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]oh I really love the green and this is so pretty! Congrats dear


----------



## crisbac

bagmad73 said:


> I have been lurking here admiring everyone's peekaboos and plotting to get one for myself. I am super happy and thrilled to present my 1st peekaboo...the runway mini olive green with watersnake whipstitch details...thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my pink croc charm with crystals....


Gorgeous!  They are so lovely!  Big congrats, bagmad73!


----------



## bagmad73

loves said:


> [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]oh I really love the green and this is so pretty! Congrats dear


Thank you loves...it's like a Fendi explosion with me at the moment....



crisbac said:


> Gorgeous!  They are so lovely!  Big congrats, bagmad73!


Thanks again crisbac.


----------



## averagejoe

bagmad73 said:


> I have been lurking here admiring everyone's peekaboos and plotting to get one for myself. I am super happy and thrilled to present my 1st peekaboo...the runway mini olive green with watersnake whipstitch details...thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my pink croc charm with crystals....



I love it! The croc charm is just perfect for it!


----------



## Petherezia

Une elephante said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm really struggling (I know there's worse things in life to be worrying about)  but I can't decide between these two colours. I'd really appreciate some help!
> 
> I want to get something that looks classic and doesn't look dated but at the same time not boring. I'm a smart/casual dresser, flat or trainers.


I go with the red one &#128513;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## bagmad73

averagejoe said:


> I love it! The croc charm is just perfect for it!



Thank you!


----------



## luvpaige

ishootfilm said:


> Ahhhh!! I love it!!!



Thanks ishootfilm


----------



## luvpaige

bagmad73 said:


> I have been lurking here admiring everyone's peekaboos and plotting to get one for myself. I am super happy and thrilled to present my 1st peekaboo...the runway mini olive green with watersnake whipstitch details...thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my pink croc charm with crystals....



This peekaboo is to die for. I love the green. The pink croc is so cute.


----------



## authenticplease

bagmad73 said:


> I have been lurking here admiring everyone's peekaboos and plotting to get one for myself. I am super happy and thrilled to present my 1st peekaboo...the runway mini olive green with watersnake whipstitch details...thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my pink croc charm with crystals....




Wow!  Just WOW!    such an unexpected, fabulous combination


----------



## resrobin15

bagmad73 said:


> I have been lurking here admiring everyone's peekaboos and plotting to get one for myself. I am super happy and thrilled to present my 1st peekaboo...the runway mini olive green with watersnake whipstitch details...thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my pink croc charm with crystals....



Omg, where did you find this color?  I only found black and white in mini size at Saks.. Would love to have this color instead!  BTW, I find the regular size with stitching to be super heavy, does anyone have the same problem?


----------



## bagmad73

luvpaige said:


> This peekaboo is to die for. I love the green. The pink croc is so cute.


Thank you!



authenticplease said:


> Wow!  Just WOW!    such an unexpected, fabulous combination


You are so right! It is an unexpected and fabulous combi. Thanks so much authenticplease!



resrobin15 said:


> Omg, where did you find this color?  I only found black and white in mini size at Saks.. Would love to have this color instead!  BTW, I find the regular size with stitching to be super heavy, does anyone have the same problem?


I got this from Harrods but my local store in Singapore also has it. 
I got the mini because I felt the regular is too "big" and yes it is heavy...but the navy whipstitch one I tried didn't seem heavier than the regular regular...to me anyway...


----------



## RackFanatic

Introducing my latest love [emoji7] This is my second Peekaboo. I'm officially obsessed!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ishootfilm

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 3328984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my latest love [emoji7] This is my second Peekaboo. I'm officially obsessed!  Thanks for letting me share!



Oh my gosh! It's gorgeous! Congrats! Is this the mini?


----------



## BlueCherry

Celinia said:


> my new Fendi peekaboo regular size, I like it but I wish it has different color inside instead of being all black. What do you think



I think it's gorgeous and you can never go wrong with all black as it's so chic yet can be modern too


----------



## BlueCherry

ishootfilm said:


> Hi!  I just bought one in Paris on Friday and the price was $3,400 euro!



This bag is so beautiful, it's back in stock on the Fendi website and I'm tempted all over again but with the price increases it's now up to £2960 (3700 converted) - that will teach me


----------



## BlueCherry

luvpaige said:


> Using my micro peekaboo for the 1st time.
> I can fit LV coin cles in 1 side and lipgloss, tissue & iPhone 6 in the other side.
> Hope this will help those who are interested in getting the micro peekaboo.
> 
> View attachment 3320816
> 
> View attachment 3320817



This is so cute


----------



## BlueCherry

bagmad73 said:


> I have been lurking here admiring everyone's peekaboos and plotting to get one for myself. I am super happy and thrilled to present my 1st peekaboo...the runway mini olive green with watersnake whipstitch details...thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my pink croc charm with crystals....



Wow, that's a class combo, who would have thought of pairing green and pink.  Your croc tail sets off that stitching a treat!!


----------



## RackFanatic

ishootfilm said:


> Oh my gosh! It's gorgeous! Congrats! Is this the mini?




Hi, thank you! It's the medium size [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ishootfilm

RackFanatic said:


> Hi, thank you! It's the medium size [emoji5]&#65039;



I didnt know you could still get the medium with gold hardware. I love it!


----------



## bspcc87

Chilling on a hot hot Saturday afternoon


----------



## bagmad73

bspcc87 said:


> Chilling on a hot hot Saturday afternoon



What a great pic! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## BlueCherry

bspcc87 said:


> Chilling on a hot hot Saturday afternoon




Looks great. That's my favourite bug of all [emoji3]


----------



## RackFanatic

ishootfilm said:


> I didnt know you could still get the medium with gold hardware. I love it!




Yes, this combo is definitely still available! Check Net-A-Porter.com
https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...MYWd5bdYeqI-PCLHzqaeUZR6YVC8V39kWbBoCmEXw_wcB


----------



## pree

Hi! I'm new to Fendi and love the look of the mini peekaboo! I use an LV zippy wallet. Do you know if a zippy would fit into a mini?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 3328984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my latest love [emoji7] This is my second Peekaboo. I'm officially obsessed!  Thanks for letting me share!


Love it x


----------



## loves

bspcc87 said:


> Chilling on a hot hot Saturday afternoon



i love this pic, the qutweet? is so cute. i need one in my life


----------



## mrs.posh

pree said:


> Hi! I'm new to Fendi and love the look of the mini peekaboo! I use an LV zippy wallet. Do you know if a zippy would fit into a mini?



No it won't.


----------



## pree

mrs.posh said:


> No it won't.


 

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## fmfv1

Reveal!! First Peekaboo[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## fmfv1




----------



## fmfv1

Mini Peekaboo in soft berry purple [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## dukesage

fmfv1 said:


> View attachment 3339769
> 
> Mini Peekaboo in soft berry purple [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


Congrats! It is beautiful! [emoji76]


----------



## UpTime

fmfv1 said:


> View attachment 3339769
> 
> Mini Peekaboo in soft berry purple [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



Omg, cutest ever. Congrat


----------



## crisbac

fmfv1 said:


> View attachment 3339769
> 
> Mini Peekaboo in soft berry purple [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


It's gorgeous!  Big congrats, fmfv1!


----------



## ishootfilm

fmfv1 said:


> View attachment 3339769
> 
> Mini Peekaboo in soft berry purple [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



Congratulations!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## fmfv1

dukesage said:


> Congrats! It is beautiful! [emoji76]







UpTime said:


> Omg, cutest ever. Congrat







crisbac said:


> It's gorgeous!  Big congrats, fmfv1!







ishootfilm said:


> Congratulations!  It's gorgeous!




Thank you so much, everyone![emoji171][emoji171] The lambskin feels sooo amazing and love the almost pastel metallic sheen under certain lights, plus trim color matches [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BlueCherry

fmfv1 said:


> View attachment 3339769
> 
> Mini Peekaboo in soft berry purple [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]




It's beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## bagmad73

fmfv1 said:


> View attachment 3339769
> 
> Mini Peekaboo in soft berry purple [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



I love this so much! Congrats!


----------



## galex101404

fmfv1 said:


> View attachment 3339769
> 
> Mini Peekaboo in soft berry purple [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]




Gorgeous!! Loved this color when I saw it in the store. Congrats!!


----------



## mrs.posh

galex101404 said:


> Gorgeous!! Loved this color when I saw it in the store. Congrats!!



Hey did you order a MTO yet?


----------



## luvpaige

fmfv1 said:


> View attachment 3339769
> 
> Mini Peekaboo in soft berry purple [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



Congrats. She is so pretty. I love the color.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

fmfv1 said:


> View attachment 3339769
> 
> Mini Peekaboo in soft berry purple [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## fmfv1

BigCherry said:


> It's beautiful, congrats!!







bagmad73 said:


> I love this so much! Congrats!







galex101404 said:


> Gorgeous!! Loved this color when I saw it in the store. Congrats!!







luvpaige said:


> Congrats. She is so pretty. I love the color.







Designerhbgirl said:


> So cute! Congratulations!




Thank you so much [emoji177] [emoji254] [emoji177]  A little action shot...[emoji3]


----------



## galex101404

mrs.posh said:


> Hey did you order a MTO yet?




Not yet.. Still can't decide on the color.. I'd love a bright blue or turquoise like they used to offer with the old MTO process.

I'm excited to see how the turq/blue color comes out this fall. I just really hope the PB that make it into the store don't have the ruffle on the sides.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

fmfv1 said:


> Thank you so much [emoji177] [emoji254] [emoji177]  A little action shot...[emoji3]
> View attachment 3340818


 
This is the size I love and have. This is so adorable. Uggh! Now I want another. haha!


----------



## Tingeling

loves said:


> Used my peek for my flight home and it's a dream to use. So glad I decided on the regular although I do like the mini. Maybe next time [emoji16] We are back home and my bugs are having their Chinese New Year reunion [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270704


 
Ahh lol. I love this bag, but is this the regular? The one on their website now is the mini, did you buy it online or in the store.


Thank's and congrats


----------



## Tingeling

mrs.posh said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies
> 
> I am sharing with you my Mini Selleria MTO - the first in EUROPE!!!
> 
> The combination is Fuchsia and Blackboard with GHW. I am so happy about this, super worth the wait!


 


Wow, so beautiful!! 


Can I please ask how you made the special order, how long it took, and how much extra it was? Sorry for all the questions but I am about to buy my first peekaboo and can't decide on leather, color etc.


Thank's a lot


----------



## mrs.posh

Tingeling said:


> Wow, so beautiful!!
> 
> 
> Can I please ask how you made the special order, how long it took, and how much extra it was? Sorry for all the questions but I am about to buy my first peekaboo and can't decide on leather, color etc.
> 
> 
> Thank's a lot



Are buying off the rack or having one made?


----------



## loves

Tingeling said:


> Ahh lol. I love this bag, but is this the regular? The one on their website now is the mini, did you buy it online or in the store.
> 
> 
> Thank's and congrats



hi i got it at the store. it's the regular. they had a mini too but i decided on this regular size instead.


----------



## fishnumber2

I've lurking here for quite a while and finally acquired my very first peekaboo! Here she is with a black/yellow mirror charm, I've been using it for work everyday, it's the perfect work bag. The fur color blends in with the bag, I don't mind as my office is quite conservative. Maybe one day I will get a more vibrant colored mini! A girl can dream  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## annilynedr

Just wanted to share the first time in using my very first peekaboo [emoji51]



Bags on bags!


----------



## bspcc87

fishnumber2 said:


> I've lurking here for quite a while and finally acquired my very first peekaboo! Here she is with a black/yellow mirror charm, I've been using it for work everyday, it's the perfect work bag. The fur color blends in with the bag, I don't mind as my office is quite conservative. Maybe one day I will get a more vibrant colored mini! A girl can dream
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3341929



I love your so black peekaboo ! Love the mirror charm as well!


----------



## fishnumber2

bspcc87 said:


> I love your so black peekaboo ! Love the mirror charm as well!




Thank you so much!!


----------



## crisbac

fishnumber2 said:


> I've lurking here for quite a while and finally acquired my very first peekaboo! Here she is with a black/yellow mirror charm, I've been using it for work everyday, it's the perfect work bag. The fur color blends in with the bag, I don't mind as my office is quite conservative. Maybe one day I will get a more vibrant colored mini! A girl can dream
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3341929


It's gorgeous!  Big congrats, fishnumber2!


----------



## fmfv1

fishnumber2 said:


> Thank you so much!!




Absolutely stunning So Black [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Congratulations [emoji323][emoji322]


----------



## fmfv1

annilynedr said:


> Just wanted to share the first time in using my very first peekaboo [emoji51]
> View attachment 3341946
> 
> 
> Bags on bags!




Beautiful pairing [emoji175][emoji378][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995; Congratulations!


----------



## fmfv1

NikkisABagGirl said:


> This is the size I love and have. This is so adorable. Uggh! Now I want another. haha!




Me too!!--trying not to get addicted[emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## crisbac

annilynedr said:


> Just wanted to share the first time in using my very first peekaboo [emoji51]
> View attachment 3341946
> 
> 
> Bags on bags!


So lovely, annilynedr!  Big congrats!


----------



## Tingeling

loves said:


> hi i got it at the store. it's the regular. they had a mini too but i decided on this regular size instead.


Aah, ok. It's soo beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Tingeling

mrs.posh said:


> Are buying off the rack or having one made?


I was thinking about getting one made


----------



## loves

Tingeling said:


> Aah, ok. It's soo beautiful. Congrats



thank you


----------



## loves

annilynedr said:


> Just wanted to share the first time in using my very first peekaboo [emoji51]
> View attachment 3341946
> 
> 
> Bags on bags!



the micro in pink is just too sweet!


----------



## annilynedr

loves said:


> the micro in pink is just too sweet!







fmfv1 said:


> Beautiful pairing [emoji175][emoji378][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995; Congratulations!






crisbac said:


> So lovely, annilynedr!  Big congrats!



Thanks everyone.  Is it bad if I want another Micro before getting a larger more functional peekaboo?  Haha,  they're just so cute!!!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

annilynedr said:


> Thanks everyone.  Is it bad if I want another Micro before getting a larger more functional peekaboo?  Haha,  they're just so cute!!!!!! [emoji7]




I want a smaller peekaboo but I already have a regular. They are cute with great styles. I really adore fendi.


----------



## missdicaprio

Wanted to share my seccond Peekaboo.. Recently got my first micro! A light blue micro Peekaboo with crystal flowers


----------



## Baghera

Fuschia micro peek-a-boo on sale for $1079 at Bergdorf Goodman
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Fend...nements%3D&eItemId=prod111250121&cmCat=search


----------



## RackFanatic

missdicaprio said:


> Wanted to share my seccond Peekaboo.. Recently got my first micro! A light blue micro Peekaboo with crystal flowers
> 
> View attachment 3353599




Lovely!


----------



## luvpaige

missdicaprio said:


> Wanted to share my seccond Peekaboo.. Recently got my first micro! A light blue micro Peekaboo with crystal flowers
> View attachment 3353599



I love the blue and crystals. It's so pretty. Congrats.


----------



## missdicaprio

RackFanatic said:


> Lovely!





luvpaige said:


> I love the blue and crystals. It's so pretty. Congrats.



Thank you!


----------



## loves

missdicaprio said:


> Wanted to share my seccond Peekaboo.. Recently got my first micro! A light blue micro Peekaboo with crystal flowers
> 
> View attachment 3353599




So pretty, I saw the black one but I think this is prettier


----------



## missdicaprio

loves said:


> So pretty, I saw the black one but I think this is prettier



The black is nice but I loved this color so much!


----------



## klynneann

missdicaprio said:


> Wanted to share my seccond Peekaboo.. Recently got my first micro! A light blue micro Peekaboo with crystal flowers
> View attachment 3353599



So so pretty!!


----------



## reihaibara

Love this cute peekaboo!


----------



## coleigh

fishnumber2 said:


> I've lurking here for quite a while and finally acquired my very first peekaboo! Here she is with a black/yellow mirror charm, I've been using it for work everyday, it's the perfect work bag. The fur color blends in with the bag, I don't mind as my office is quite conservative. Maybe one day I will get a more vibrant colored mini! A girl can dream
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3341929


That is a beautiful bag!  Congrats!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

reihaibara said:


> View attachment 3360111
> 
> Love this cute peekaboo!


Cute peekaboo and puppy!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

missdicaprio said:


> Wanted to share my seccond Peekaboo.. Recently got my first micro! A light blue micro Peekaboo with crystal flowers
> View attachment 3353599


Very pretty! Enjoy


----------



## crisbac

reihaibara said:


> View attachment 3360111
> 
> Love this cute peekaboo!


OMG!  Your bag and your puppy are so cute!  Big congrats, reihaibara!


----------



## babyhug

Just got it today. Love it love it &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## crisbac

babyhug said:


> Just got it today. Love it love it &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


Big congrats, babyhug! It's absolutely beautiful!  And great picture, btw! Enjoy!


----------



## elu

fishnumber2 said:


> I've lurking here for quite a while and finally acquired my very first peekaboo! Here she is with a black/yellow mirror charm, I've been using it for work everyday, it's the perfect work bag. The fur color blends in with the bag, I don't mind as my office is quite conservative. Maybe one day I will get a more vibrant colored mini! A girl can dream
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3341929


fishnumber, can i ask what size that is? 

also, can anyone on the thread speak to the weight of the medium/regular peekaboo? i'm torn between the regular and the mini..


----------



## fishnumber2

coleigh said:


> That is a beautiful bag!  Congrats!


Thank you Dear!


----------



## fishnumber2

elu said:


> fishnumber, can i ask what size that is?
> 
> also, can anyone on the thread speak to the weight of the medium/regular peekaboo? i'm torn between the regular and the mini..


Hi elu, this one is the regular or the medium size in calfskin. There is some weight to when it's full, but I usually carry essentials so it's manageable on the crook of the arm. On the days I carry more stuff, I use the shoulder strap and have no problem. I usually just wear it for work during the week, and on the weekend I'm more of a crossbody camera-bag kind of girl!


----------



## Passerine123

Today at a cafe, I saw a gorgeous medium Peekaboo whipstitch in black with a whipstitch strap. I wanted! :greengrin:

Is that still for sale? (strap sold separately, I know).


----------



## allure244

Passerine123 said:


> Today at a cafe, I saw a gorgeous medium Peekaboo whipstitch in black with a whipstitch strap. I wanted! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that still for sale? (strap sold separately, I know).




Is this the one you're referring to? Saw it on Neimans online


----------



## Passerine123

Yes, thanks, that looks like it! Only the one I saw today had silver hardware, not gold -- I think I like the silver hardware better. And the bag I saw had the black whipstitch strap that you can get separately. To be honest, I hadn't been a fan of the Peekaboo whipstitch until I saw it today in person.


----------



## Baghera

miniPeekaboo on sale at BG 30% off


----------



## evaaa*

Baghera said:


> miniPeekaboo on sale at BG 30% off



Mind if I ask what colours are on sale? Do you have a SA you can share? TIA!!


----------



## madisonmamaw

It may be available online

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## averagejoe

babyhug said:


> Just got it today. Love it love it &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



Adorable!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Baghera




----------



## madisonmamaw

Such beauties  thank you everyone.for sharing 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## evaaa*

Baghera said:


> View attachment 3365558
> View attachment 3365559
> View attachment 3365560
> View attachment 3365561




Thanks baghera!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Baghera said:


> View attachment 3365558
> View attachment 3365559
> View attachment 3365560
> View attachment 3365561



Beauties.


----------



## Prada Prince

Walkies in the sunshine with my large Peekaboo...


----------



## Maria111

Some versions don't have bottom feet don't they?


----------



## crisbac

Prada Prince said:


> Walkies in the sunshine with my large Peekaboo...
> 
> View attachment 3368859
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368860


I like your Peekaboo so much!  And Schmidty is camera shy in these pics...!


----------



## Prada Prince

crisbac said:


> I like your Peekaboo so much!  And Schmidty is camera shy in these pics...!




Thank you! Haha I think he was trying to avoid getting sun in his eyes...


----------



## Sparkledolll

I bought a Strap you for my Peekaboo [emoji2]


----------



## crisbac

Natalie j said:


> I bought a Strap you for my Peekaboo [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373845


Beautiful, Natalie j! And I love your Lagoon, too!


----------



## Sparkledolll

crisbac said:


> Beautiful, Natalie j! And I love your Lagoon, too!




Thank you! Fendi accessories are so irresistible [emoji85]


----------



## Baghera

Barneys.com has a few peekaboos on sale


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Walkies in the sunshine with my large Peekaboo...
> 
> View attachment 3368859
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368860





crisbac said:


> I like your Peekaboo so much!  And Schmidty is camera shy in these pics...!



Lol! He's just a ball of fur here! So cute!


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie j said:


> I bought a Strap you for my Peekaboo [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373845



Great touch of red and python! Congratulations!


----------



## mlle chance

Hi,
I went to the boutique considering a petite 2jours and ended up falling in love with a regular size Peekaboo. I've had structured bags in the past (example Chanel GST) that has softened and lost its structure, or shape, if you will. Since then I have tended to buy slouchier bags.
Has anyone had their Peekaboo for months or years that can weigh in on how they look after use? Would you even consider the Peekaboo structured or do you find it slouchier to begin with?
Thank you, I appreciate your experience and advice.


----------



## Shel12

annilynedr said:


> Just wanted to share the first time in using my very first peekaboo [emoji51]
> View attachment 3341946
> 
> 
> Bags on bags!



OMG! This is super adorable!


----------



## Shel12

There are quite a few micro peekaboo on sale at reebonz.com 
The prices are unbelievably cheap. Is it a reputable site? Anyone bought Fendi bags from this site before? TIA!


----------



## coleigh

It is a structured bag, but will slouch over time. I love my bag, and its relaxed look.


----------



## missloveinwhite

Matchy matchy [emoji7]


----------



## TaylorXavier

I observed that it does slouch a bit over time.


----------



## missloveinwhite

Shel12 said:


> There are quite a few micro peekaboo on sale at reebonz.com
> The prices are unbelievably cheap. Is it a reputable site? Anyone bought Fendi bags from this site before? TIA!



Yes, it is a reputable site. I bought bags on Reebonz before not Fendi though. Not only that, i sold my bags there too. They are legit. [emoji4]


----------



## Bagaholic9

It does slouch over time. I was seriously considering a Peekaboo but quickly changed my mind after my trip to Fendi yesterday. They showed me a black medium one that had been at the shop and tried on by many people. It was already slouching and losing it's shape. I love structured bags and personally, didn't like the way it was looking.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I actually wish my peekaboo slouched! It's a beautiful bag slouchy or stiff IMO


----------



## MsFoxxx

Was wondering if I could get some advice from anyone who has owned the regular-sized Peekaboo about its weight and practicality for every day use. I have my heart quite set on the Monster Peekaboo in regular size. But I am hesitating because I have heard about how heavy it is (even when empty). If I do get it, selling it will not be an option for me. 

If you have owned a regular-sized Peekaboo, could you please share your experience on the weight of the bag and how functional and practical you have found it to be? 

Thank you so much in advance! )


----------



## TaylorXavier

I'm sorry, it is quite heavy. It is leather inside and out and has a lot of hardware which probably is the reason for this. Still, it is a beautiful bag.


----------



## MsFoxxx

TaylorXavier said:


> I'm sorry, it is quite heavy. It is leather inside and out and has a lot of hardware which probably is the reason for this. Still, it is a beautiful bag.


Thank you for replying! Do you still reach for it as your bag of choice, even with its weight?


----------



## TaylorXavier

I use it as a work bag, which I only carry to and from my car and office desk, so the weight doesn't bother me. It holds quite a lot and keeps things organized with the two compartments. For errands and travelling, I prefer smaller and lighter bags.


----------



## gottabagit

I own th e regular size peekaboo. I really love that bag, particularly in the electric blue color but honestly it is not a very functional bag. With all the hardware it is hard to put things in and my hands sometimes get scraped when taking things out. I haven't noticed the weight as much because I'll use the shoulder strap in a pinch. All in all, I don't regret buying this bag and would never sell it.  I just had to post a picture of my beauty.


----------



## MsFoxxx

gottabagit said:


> I own th e regular size peekaboo. I really love that bag, particularly in the electric blue color but honestly it is not a very functional bag. With all the hardware it is hard to put things in and my hands sometimes get scraped when taking things out. I haven't noticed the weight as much because I'll use the shoulder strap in a pinch. All in all, I don't regret buying this bag and would never sell it.  I just had to post a picture of my beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432776


Thank you for responding! You have a lovely Peekaboo in a gorgeous blue! So eye-catching! I never thought the hardware could hurt hands! Hmm...but good to know that using the shoulder strap alleviates the weight! I think, I would use the shoulder strap more than the hand carry handle.


----------



## MsFoxxx

TaylorXavier said:


> I use it as a work bag, which I only carry to and from my car and office desk, so the weight doesn't bother me. It holds quite a lot and keeps things organized with the two compartments. For errands and travelling, I prefer smaller and lighter bags.


I don't see it as a travel bag, too! I love the separated compartments though.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

MsFoxxx said:


> Was wondering if I could get some advice from anyone who has owned the regular-sized Peekaboo about its weight and practicality for every day use. I have my heart quite set on the Monster Peekaboo in regular size. But I am hesitating because I have heard about how heavy it is (even when empty). If I do get it, selling it will not be an option for me.
> 
> If you have owned a regular-sized Peekaboo, could you please share your experience on the weight of the bag and how functional and practical you have found it to be?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! )



I have the medium/regular in selleria and the weight is fine for me. I honestly don't notice it when I wear it with the longer strap. I wouldn't stuff it so that might be why. The most I've carried is a iPhone plus, long wallet, sunglasses and large case, Chapstick and keys. I might pop my kindle in there but never an actual book.


----------



## galex101404

MsFoxxx said:


> Was wondering if I could get some advice from anyone who has owned the regular-sized Peekaboo about its weight and practicality for every day use. I have my heart quite set on the Monster Peekaboo in regular size. But I am hesitating because I have heard about how heavy it is (even when empty). If I do get it, selling it will not be an option for me.
> 
> If you have owned a regular-sized Peekaboo, could you please share your experience on the weight of the bag and how functional and practical you have found it to be?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! )



I have a small selleria PB and I barely use it because it's so heavy without anything in it. Another PFer mentioned it's because the bag is leather inside and out and the heavy HW


----------



## MsFoxxx

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I have the medium/regular in selleria and the weight is fine for me. I honestly don't notice it when I wear it with the longer strap. I wouldn't stuff it so that might be why. The most I've carried is a iPhone plus, long wallet, sunglasses and large case, Chapstick and keys. I might pop my kindle in there but never an actual book.


Thank u for sharing!  You travel light! I would have a couple more things I would bring along with me.


----------



## MsFoxxx

galex101404 said:


> I have a small selleria PB and I barely use it because it's so heavy without anything in it. Another PFer mentioned it's because the bag is leather inside and out and the heavy HW


I think the hardware really adds to the weight. But the Peekaboo is so lovely! I want very much to like it! Thank u for sharing your experience!


----------



## Bonnielovesbags

I have been obsessing over the mini peekaboo for a couple months now. I love the look of it, the size, that I can carry it a few different ways and idk I just like it alot. I have the funds to buy one right now but here is the thing that is holding me back....until this summer I have always been a Louis Vuitton girl. I own 5 bags and several accesories and slg's. For the cost of the mini peekaboo (starting at 3,150) I could buy any of the Louis Vuitton in canvas with a matching wallet, and probably  a new keychain too. But I don't want anything from LV bad enough right now. The peekaboo I want. I can almost taste it! I would have to mail order it though because none of my local stores carry Fendi. It would be a day trip if I wanted to buy it in person. It's not an easy thing for me to arrange right now yet I've had less than satisfactory online experiences with other high end goods lately. My mall has a Louis Vuitton store and I am wait listed for this adorable slg but I don't have high hopes since I am like far down on the list and it's a small wallet not a handbag so it won't satisfy my desire for a new bag. Advice? Is the mini peekaboo worth it and should I mail order it or wait till I can visit Fendi? Since I got my bag bug Lagoon  I have been drooling over Fendi.


----------



## crisbac

Bonnielovesbags said:


> I have been obsessing over the mini peekaboo for a couple months now. [...] Since I got my bag bug Lagoon  I have been drooling over Fendi.


I was also a LV girl until I fell in love with the Bag Bugs. And now I'm a "Fan di Fendi".  So I completely understand you. In fact, a Mini Peekaboo is included in my long wishlist. If I were you, I'd go to the Fendi boutique. But if that was too complicated to organize, I'd mail order it, especially if I wanted a particular color. And I'd certainly choose a Mini Peekaboo first, and a LV slg later on.  Please, keep us updated about your decision.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Bonnielovesbags said:


> I have been obsessing over the mini peekaboo for a couple months now. I love the look of it, the size, that I can carry it a few different ways and idk I just like it alot. I have the funds to buy one right now but here is the thing that is holding me back....until this summer I have always been a Louis Vuitton girl. I own 5 bags and several accesories and slg's. For the cost of the mini peekaboo (starting at 3,150) I could buy any of the Louis Vuitton in canvas with a matching wallet, and probably  a new keychain too. But I don't want anything from LV bad enough right now. The peekaboo I want. I can almost taste it! I would have to mail order it though because none of my local stores carry Fendi. It would be a day trip if I wanted to buy it in person. It's not an easy thing for me to arrange right now yet I've had less than satisfactory online experiences with other high end goods lately. My mall has a Louis Vuitton store and I am wait listed for this adorable slg but I don't have high hopes since I am like far down on the list and it's a small wallet not a handbag so it won't satisfy my desire for a new bag. Advice? Is the mini peekaboo worth it and should I mail order it or wait till I can visit Fendi? Since I got my bag bug Lagoon  I have been drooling over Fendi.



I'd definitely go into the store. It's part of the experience I think [emoji122] plus you can try on all the colours.


----------



## luxury_lucy

Hello! I'm new here and have really enjoyed checking out everyone's photos of their Peekaboos. I thought I'd share my new Peekaboo Selleria with a Fendi floral twilly!


----------



## luxury_lucy

luxury_lucy said:


> Hello! I'm new here and have really enjoyed checking out everyone's photos of their Peekaboos. I thought I'd share my new Peekaboo Selleria with a Fendi floral twilly!



Uploaded the image!


----------



## crisbac

luxury_lucy said:


> Uploaded the image!


Your Peekaboo is absolutely gorgeous, luxury_lucy!  And the twilly is lovely! Big congrats! And welcome to tPF!


----------



## averagejoe

luxury_lucy said:


> Uploaded the image!



That Selleria leather...

Congratulations!


----------



## Bonnielovesbags

crisbac said:


> I was also a LV girl until I fell in love with the Bag Bugs. And now I'm a "Fan di Fendi".  So I completely understand you. In fact, a Mini Peekaboo is included in my long wishlist. If I were you, I'd go to the Fendi boutique. But if that was too complicated to organize, I'd mail order it, especially if I wanted a particular color. And I'd certainly choose a Mini Peekaboo first, and a LV slg later on.  Please, keep us updated about your decision.


Thanks for the advice. I agree! I have all the LV I want basically. Now it's time for a Fendi! I will probably end up visiting a boutique in the next couple months so that I can be sure of my decision. Hope to do a mini peekaboo reveal by Halloween!


----------



## Bonnielovesbags

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I'd definitely go into the store. It's part of the experience I think [emoji122] plus you can try on all the colours.


I agree,  plus I don't trust mail order much lately.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

luxury_lucy said:


> Uploaded the image!



This is currently my dream bag! It's so beautiful and I love the twilly too. Congratulations!


----------



## luxury_lucy

crisbac said:


> Your Peekaboo is absolutely gorgeous, luxury_lucy!  And the twilly is lovely! Big congrats! And welcome to tPF!


Thank you so much for the warm welcome! I'm excited to be here!


----------



## luxury_lucy

averagejoe said:


> That Selleria leather...
> 
> Congratulations!



Thank you @averagejoe i'm loving the softness yet sturdiness of the selleria leather!


----------



## luxury_lucy

Designerhbgirl said:


> This is currently my dream bag! It's so beautiful and I love the twilly too. Congratulations!


Thank you!!!  Hope you get your dream bag soon too!!


----------



## anne1218

Does anybody know if it's cheaper to buy the peekaboo in Italy or in Greece? I have 2 friends one is going to Greece next week and one is going to Italy the week after and I can only give money to one to get me the peekaboo back and am wondering which country can I get the best bang for my buck. Thanks all


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

anne1218 said:


> Does anybody know if it's cheaper to buy the peekaboo in Italy or in Greece? I have 2 friends one is going to Greece next week and one is going to Italy the week after and I can only give money to one to get me the peekaboo back and am wondering which country can I get the best bang for my buck. Thanks all



The bag I purchased was a couple hundred euros cheaper in Italy. This was a year or so ago. But you can check prices with fendi by changing the country tab on their website.


----------



## crisbac

anne1218 said:


> Does anybody know if it's cheaper to buy the peekaboo in Italy or in Greece? I have 2 friends one is going to Greece next week and one is going to Italy the week after and I can only give money to one to get me the peekaboo back and am wondering which country can I get the best bang for my buck. Thanks all


Another vote for Italy.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

I am getting obsessed with Peekaboo Seller ...   I love the leather, the texture, the feel, the style, the form, but I am waiting for my Kelly, and don't know if I should spend $$. 

Question - does anyone get Large Peekaboo? What do you think? Is it may to use, or is it bulky? I like the medium size, but definitely consider large as well. for several reasons - 1. The large one would fit all my photo equip 2. I have a LOT of staff 3. I might not get Kelly 40 ever

Any comments, suggestions, advices are much appreciated!!!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> The bag I purchased was a couple hundred euros cheaper in Italy. This was a year or so ago. But you can check prices with fendi by changing the country tab on their website.


 
Should have checked the Fendi boutique win Rome when I was there ...


----------



## luxury_lucy

@Matryoshka.ca - I just got my Peekaboo Selleria in small. While I love the silhouette and the amount of space i have to put things in, it's so darn heavy! the medium or large will be very heavy with your photography equipment! but if you are ok with carrying a "heavier" bag, then it is definitely roomy!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

luxury_lucy said:


> @Matryoshka.ca - I just got my Peekaboo Selleria in small. While I love the silhouette and the amount of space i have to put things in, it's so darn heavy! the medium or large will be very heavy with your photography equipment! but if you are ok with carrying a "heavier" bag, then it is definitely roomy!


Thanks for the insight. 
I don't really want to have a heavier bag, I got Chanel Trendy in medium and it is soooooo heavy,  I struggle to wear it all day... 
But with all staff that I need to carry, I wonder if I could actually lift the bag ... Though I don't like camera coffers much, so I thought Peekaboo might be a better option - stylish, roomy, and a great addition to my purse collection, but after your comment, I should think twice!!)))


----------



## clevercat

I.am.SO.smitten. 


Red! Purple!  I need to get to a store to try it out, but before I do - how does this leather hold up in rain, against fingernail scratches etc.? Is it easy to get in and out of? 
Also - and most important of all - will it easily carry my daily necessities without looking bulky and distorted? Sunglasses, reading glasses, travel pass holder, card holder, small wallet, A5 notebook and pen, small make-up pouch, tissues, iPad mini...
Thank you for any advice


----------



## aundria17

clevercat said:


> I.am.SO.smitten. [emoji813]
> View attachment 3447166
> 
> Red! Purple!  I need to get to a store to try it out, but before I do - how does this leather hold up in rain, against fingernail scratches etc.? Is it easy to get in and out of?
> Also - and most important of all - will it easily carry my daily necessities without looking bulky and distorted? Sunglasses, reading glasses, travel pass holder, card holder, small wallet, A5 notebook and pen, small make-up pouch, tissues, iPad mini...
> Thank you for any advice


Wow that is gorgeous.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

clevercat said:


> I.am.SO.smitten.
> View attachment 3447166
> 
> Red! Purple!  I need to get to a store to try it out, but before I do - how does this leather hold up in rain, against fingernail scratches etc.? Is it easy to get in and out of?
> Also - and most important of all - will it easily carry my daily necessities without looking bulky and distorted? Sunglasses, reading glasses, travel pass holder, card holder, small wallet, A5 notebook and pen, small make-up pouch, tissues, iPad mini...
> Thank you for any advice



I can't answer any of your questions, but this Peekaboo is so beautiful!! Being completely obsessed with purple, this tiny detail just made me practically ready to get it)))


----------



## clevercat

Matryoshka.ca said:


> I can't answer any of your questions, but this Peekaboo is so beautiful!! Being completely obsessed with purple, this tiny detail just made me practically ready to get it)))


Ha! Me too - obsessed with purple ❤️
I am going to drop into Harrods over the next week or so and hopefully see it IRL.
ETA - just discovered there is an option to do a Made to Order customised Peekaboo! I am imagining a rich taupe with deep purple lining and silver hardware...


----------



## luxury_lucy

I'm hoping to get an Hermes Rodeo charm for my small Peekaboo Selleria since my friend is heading to Paris soon. Does anyone also have Rodeo charms on their Peekaboo? Would love to see pictures!


----------



## clevercat

Peekaboos are like sweeties - all those pretty colours, how to choose just one? I  this neutral, seen today in Selfridges. Also, such great customer service! I wasn't ready today to commit to a colour, but have the SA's number ready for my next visit...


----------



## Harper Quinn

Love peekaboos! If I get a Fendi bag it will be a peekaboo!


----------



## crisbac

clevercat said:


> Peekaboos are like sweeties - all those pretty colours, how to choose just one? I  this neutral, seen today in Selfridges. Also, such great customer service! I wasn't ready today to commit to a colour, but have the SA's number ready for my next visit...
> View attachment 3449114
> View attachment 3449115


I like this color so much!  Thanks for sharing, clevercat!


----------



## clevercat

crisbac said:


> I like this color so much!  Thanks for sharing, clevercat!


You are most welcome  I am veeeeerrry tempted to treat myself to this one - the perfect taupe-grey neutral.


----------



## MsFoxxx

clevercat said:


> Peekaboos are like sweeties - all those pretty colours, how to choose just one? I  this neutral, seen today in Selfridges. Also, such great customer service! I wasn't ready today to commit to a colour, but have the SA's number ready for my next visit...
> View attachment 3449114
> View attachment 3449115


The tortoiseshell accent on the turnlock is a clasy touch ! It is a very lovely bag. And a classic too that will last! Great choice!


----------



## calisnoopy

Hi, new to the Peekaboo forum but was wondering if anyone has the bright blue peekaboo monster in the large size or has tried it compared to the medium size monster peekaboo? 

Couldn't seem to find any modeling pics when I searched the Fendi forum for large monster peekaboo pics but maybe the search missed some that weren't Iabeled...

And would u guys sat the weight/size of the large peekaboo is more like a K32 or Chanel jumbo classic flap bag? 

Just trying to get an idea  Thanks!


----------



## Sparkledolll

calisnoopy said:


> Hi, new to the Peekaboo forum but was wondering if anyone has the bright blue peekaboo monster in the large size or has tried it compared to the medium size monster peekaboo?
> 
> Couldn't seem to find any modeling pics when I searched the Fendi forum for large monster peekaboo pics but maybe the search missed some that weren't Iabeled...
> 
> And would u guys sat the weight/size of the large peekaboo is more like a K32 or Chanel jumbo classic flap bag?
> 
> Just trying to get an idea  Thanks!



Hi Cali, try searching Fendi Rumi (I think that's what you mean by large blue monster) pic taken from Instagram. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3450742

	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji6]


----------



## clevercat

calisnoopy said:


> Hi, new to the Peekaboo forum but was wondering if anyone has the bright blue peekaboo monster in the large size or has tried it compared to the medium size monster peekaboo?
> 
> Couldn't seem to find any modeling pics when I searched the Fendi forum for large monster peekaboo pics but maybe the search missed some that weren't Iabeled...
> 
> And would u guys sat the weight/size of the large peekaboo is more like a K32 or Chanel jumbo classic flap bag?
> 
> Just trying to get an idea  Thanks!


The large Peekaboo is HUGE! I usually love a bigger bag, but this one just didn't look right on me. It's a lot heavier than the Chanel Jumbo and a lot bigger, too. Net a Porter has some good mod shots which might be of help - https://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/product/710088/Fendi/peekaboo-large-ayers-trimmed-leather-tote


----------



## alansgail

clevercat said:


> The large Peekaboo is HUGE! I usually love a bigger bag, but this one just didn't look right on me. It's a lot heavier than the Chanel Jumbo and a lot bigger, too. Net a Porter has some good mod shots which might be of help - https://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/product/710088/Fendi/peekaboo-large-ayers-trimmed-leather-tote



Weighs 3.7lbs. empty...yikes! Nice that they include that information though.


----------



## calisnoopy

Thanks so much for the feedback and info so far! I think the medium would be a better choice, seems like the medium is comparable in size to a Kelly 32? Similar weight too maybe??


----------



## Susie Lee

Fendi Peekaboo on Sale in Saks, $2531.25, from $6750.


----------



## MsFoxxx

Caved in and got this! It is the most grown-up looking yet adorable bag I have! Glad to be able to share it here.


----------



## Baghera

Small peekaboo at Stanley Korshak $2083


----------



## julietoscar

MsFoxxx said:


> Caved in and got this! It is the most grown-up looking yet adorable bag I have! Glad to be able to share it here.



Stunning bag! I love how cheeky it is


----------



## MsFoxxx

Baghera said:


> Small peekaboo at Stanley Korshak $2083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454839
> View attachment 3454841


What a unique colour and texture combination!


----------



## MsFoxxx

julietoscar said:


> Stunning bag! I love how cheeky it is


Thanks! It is, isn't it! Makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## crisbac

MsFoxxx said:


> Caved in and got this! It is the most grown-up looking yet adorable bag I have! Glad to be able to share it here.


Huge congrats, MsFoxxx! It's so cute!  Enjoy!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

MsFoxxx said:


> Caved in and got this! It is the most grown-up looking yet adorable bag I have! Glad to be able to share it here.


Love your new monster peekaboo! Huge congrats!


----------



## berri

Does anyone have both the mini peekaboo as well as the LV alma bb? Do they fit the same amount?


----------



## dlovechanel

berri said:


> Does anyone have both the mini peekaboo as well as the LV alma bb? Do they fit the same amount?



I don't have a mini peekaboo but I used to have alma bb. I went to fendi boutique to tried peekaboo mini and put some items inside it fits wallet, mine is compact wallet but I believe that it can fit long wallet too. I also put 2 handphones, small handlotion, and lipstick in other compartment. There is still some room for other things. Hope this helps.


----------



## berri

dlovechanel said:


> I don't have a mini peekaboo but I used to have alma bb. I went to fendi boutique to tried peekaboo mini and put some items inside it fits wallet, mine is compact wallet but I believe that it can fit long wallet too. I also put 2 handphones, small handlotion, and lipstick in other compartment. There is still some room for other things. Hope this helps.



Thanks, that is helpful! I have an alma bb and I can quite a bit in it.


----------



## lexus72

berri said:


> Does anyone have both the mini peekaboo as well as the LV alma bb? Do they fit the same amount?


----------



## lexus72

Hi. The Fendi Mini holds much more than the Alma BB. I


----------



## berri

lexus72 said:


> Hi. The Fendi Mini holds much more than the Alma BB. I



Thanks, that's good to know! I wasn't sure with there being a middle compartment in the Peekaboo. Now I'm obsessing over getting one even more...


----------



## luxury_lucy

Hi everyone 

I stupidly kept my Peekaboo Selleria in a dustbag and put it in a cupboard and it seems to have gotten crushed. Can you see the indents at the top part of the bag? Does anyone know how to straighten them back out?


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

luxury_lucy said:


> View attachment 3459835
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I stupidly kept my Peekaboo Selleria in a dustbag and put it in a cupboard and it seems to have gotten crushed. Can you see the indents at the top part of the bag? Does anyone know how to straighten them back out?



The selleria is pretty pliable I'd try to bend it back by hand. Movers packed mine awfully (never trusting movers again) and it's back to normal with gentle guidance.


----------



## luxury_lucy

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> The selleria is pretty pliable I'd try to bend it back by hand. Movers packed mine awfully (never trusting movers again) and it's back to normal with gentle guidance.



Thank you so much. After using it today it seems to have gone back into shape!!


----------



## BlueCherry

luxury_lucy said:


> View attachment 3459835
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I stupidly kept my Peekaboo Selleria in a dustbag and put it in a cupboard and it seems to have gotten crushed. Can you see the indents at the top part of the bag? Does anyone know how to straighten them back out?



I was going to suggest it would probably go back into shape with use and just from no longer being squashed. 

On a side note if I had that bag it would never see the inside of my cupboard [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

BigCherry said:


> I was going to suggest it would probably go back into shape with use and just from no longer being squashed.
> 
> On a side note if I had that bag it would never see the inside of my cupboard [emoji85][emoji23]


Ha! I was thinking the same thing! This is currently my dream bag


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

luxury_lucy said:


> Thank you so much. After using it today it seems to have gone back into shape!!



I'm glad. I was upset when I saw mine too. I was so thankful once it went back to normal with minor effort. Such lovely leather.


----------



## clevercat

So tomorrow, I am going back to Selfridges to visit this again


This one, or a black one, or red...#firstworldissues


----------



## luxury_lucy

clevercat said:


> So tomorrow, I am going back to Selfridges to visit this again
> View attachment 3461500
> 
> This one, or a black one, or red...#firstworldissues



I have a black one but I would say that taupe colour is nicer!


----------



## BlueCherry

clevercat said:


> So tomorrow, I am going back to Selfridges to visit this again
> View attachment 3461500
> 
> This one, or a black one, or red...#firstworldissues



Er....... all of them lol. That was helpful 

I'm going to Selfridges on Monday so do leave a peekaboo for me....


----------



## clevercat

BigCherry said:


> Er....... all of them lol. That was helpful
> 
> I'm going to Selfridges on Monday so do leave a peekaboo for me....



 I shall do my best


----------



## S44MHY

Hello all wondered if you could please help? [emoji4] 
I am watching a peekaboo on eBay and wondered if I could get it authenticated here as it is my first fendi bag, I want to be sure. 
Thank you in advance X


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

clevercat said:


> So tomorrow, I am going back to Selfridges to visit this again
> View attachment 3461500
> 
> This one, or a black one, or red...#firstworldissues



Red [emoji106]


----------



## clevercat

Hmmm. So I went back to visit the dove grey peekie today. There was also a very pretty red and a beautiful blue. I really like this style, but something is holding me back...I'm not sure 'really liking' something is a strong enough reason to buy. For that price, I should be squealing with excitement at the prospect of getting it. So I walked away again. I didn't go home empty handed though...


----------



## crisbac

S44MHY said:


> Hello all wondered if you could please help? [emoji4]
> I am watching a peekaboo on eBay and wondered if I could get it authenticated here as it is my first fendi bag, I want to be sure.
> Thank you in advance X


Hi, S44MHY!  You can post it in the Authenticate this Fendi Thread:
Here's the link so that you can see the information required by the Authenticators:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/


----------



## BlueCherry

clevercat said:


> Hmmm. So I went back to visit the dove grey peekie today. There was also a very pretty red and a beautiful blue. I really like this style, but something is holding me back...I'm not sure 'really liking' something is a strong enough reason to buy. For that price, I should be squealing with excitement at the prospect of getting it. So I walked away again. I didn't go home empty handed though...



Funny you should say that because I wouldn't buy the milky white with orange lining from the website but couldn't figure out why. 

I decided to wait until I see it in the store but never got the chance yet. 

What did you buy? [emoji85]


----------



## clevercat

BigCherry said:


> Funny you should say that because I wouldn't buy the milky white with orange lining from the website but couldn't figure out why.
> 
> I decided to wait until I see it in the store but never got the chance yet.
> 
> What did you buy? [emoji85]



Odd, isn't it? That same Dove Grey popped up on my NAP wish list last night (it had been out of stock) and I was all   over the photos. Still, I couldn't bring myself to order it and this morning, have come to the conclusion that I like the idea of the bag (the slouchy front, the colour, the style etc) rather than the actual bag. I saw quite a few people carrying various sizes of Peekaboo yesterday and they looked great. It's something I will continue to admire on others but it's not for me.
As for what I bought home, I bit the bullet on a little somethin-somethin from Chanel that has been on my mind for the past few months.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Hoping someone can help me. The handle on my peekaboo doesn't stand up like it should. The attached pic will hopefully better explain what I mean. I've also attached a web site pic of the same peekaboo for comparison. Photo of my bag is first, followed by web site photo. Any thoughts on how I can get the handle of my peekaboo to stand up properly would be very much appreciated


----------



## QTbebe

my local store is always sold out, Im still waiting for a baby pink small one to become available


----------



## llalaill

I'm thinking about getting the mini peekaboo as a day to night bag. However, when I went to look at it in person, the SA told me that the minis are in lambskin. I'm thinking of getting this bag in either black or red but am worried about how the leather will hold up? I've typically stayed away from lambskin bags in the past because of how fragile they are. Can anyone speak to how their mini peekaboos have aged?

On a separate note, does anyone know what the stock is like in London? Going next week and hoping to pick up the bag there. Thanks!


----------



## smudleybear

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hoping someone can help me. The handle on my peekaboo doesn't stand up like it should. The attached pic will hopefully better explain what I mean. I've also attached a web site pic of the same peekaboo for comparison. Photo of my bag is first, followed by web site photo. Any thoughts on how I can get the handle of my peekaboo to stand up properly would be very much appreciated



It's normal, some handles on the peekaboo don't stand up straight. My ex-magenta peekaboo has a bent handles on one side and a straight on the other. Don't try screwing it tight, it won't work.


----------



## smudleybear

llalaill said:


> I'm thinking about getting the mini peekaboo as a day to night bag. However, when I went to look at it in person, the SA told me that the minis are in lambskin. I'm thinking of getting this bag in either black or red but am worried about how the leather will hold up? I've typically stayed away from lambskin bags in the past because of how fragile they are. Can anyone speak to how their mini peekaboos have aged?
> 
> On a separate note, does anyone know what the stock is like in London? Going next week and hoping to pick up the bag there. Thanks!



London has good stock


----------



## Stella0925

MsFoxxx said:


> Was wondering if I could get some advice from anyone who has owned the regular-sized Peekaboo about its weight and practicality for every day use. I have my heart quite set on the Monster Peekaboo in regular size. But I am hesitating because I have heard about how heavy it is (even when empty). If I do get it, selling it will not be an option for me.
> 
> If you have owned a regular-sized Peekaboo, could you please share your experience on the weight of the bag and how functional and practical you have found it to be?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! )


I have a regular selleria pb and I honestly never felt  it is one of those heavy bags. To me lots Chanel bags are heavier than peekaboo. But I still carry them quite often without stuffing too much in them. Maybe I'm just more used to heavy bags and I lost the idea how light a normal bag should be lol


----------



## NurseOrPurse

Bonnielovesbags said:


> I have been obsessing over the mini peekaboo for a couple months now. I love the look of it, the size, that I can carry it a few different ways and idk I just like it alot. I have the funds to buy one right now but here is the thing that is holding me back....until this summer I have always been a Louis Vuitton girl. I own 5 bags and several accesories and slg's. For the cost of the mini peekaboo (starting at 3,150) I could buy any of the Louis Vuitton in canvas with a matching wallet, and probably  a new keychain too. But I don't want anything from LV bad enough right now. The peekaboo I want. I can almost taste it! I would have to mail order it though because none of my local stores carry Fendi. It would be a day trip if I wanted to buy it in person. It's not an easy thing for me to arrange right now yet I've had less than satisfactory online experiences with other high end goods lately. My mall has a Louis Vuitton store and I am wait listed for this adorable slg but I don't have high hopes since I am like far down on the list and it's a small wallet not a handbag so it won't satisfy my desire for a new bag. Advice? Is the mini peekaboo worth it and should I mail order it or wait till I can visit Fendi? Since I got my bag bug Lagoon  I have been drooling over Fendi.


Frankly, what is more fun than making a day trip in search of a handbag you've been obsessing over? I so know this road, and you should definitely see it in the flesh if you're contemplating forking over +$3,000.  Here's something else I know from experience; if it's within your budget (which can be a big "if"), buy what you WANT, not what looks like a good deal. Sometimes I buy pre-loved online, but sometimes a gal's gotta go retail, so get dressed up in something you feel fabulous in, put on your flashiest lipstick, get in the car and make a day of it! Be sure to post photos once you've brought your new baby home.


----------



## NurseOrPurse

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Thanks for the insight.
> I don't really want to have a heavier bag, I got Chanel Trendy in medium and it is soooooo heavy,  I struggle to wear it all day...
> But with all staff that I need to carry, I wonder if I could actually lift the bag ... Though I don't like camera coffers much, so I thought Peekaboo might be a better option - stylish, roomy, and a great addition to my purse collection, but after your comment, I should think twice!!)))


----------



## NurseOrPurse

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Thanks for the insight.
> I don't really want to have a heavier bag, I got Chanel Trendy in medium and it is soooooo heavy,  I struggle to wear it all day...
> But with all staff that I need to carry, I wonder if I could actually lift the bag ... Though I don't like camera coffers much, so I thought Peekaboo might be a better option - stylish, roomy, and a great addition to my purse collection, but after your comment, I should think twice!!)))


I know this dilemma; you want to use certain leather bags for work, but you need to carry lots of equipment! As someone who has to drag scripts, music scores, dancing shoes, stage make-up, etc etc to rehearsals/performances, I was frustrated, too. My solution was to turn to a trusty LV canvas carryall 45 in Damier Ebene for the equipment and still carry a pretty handbag of choice for valuables and phone & keys. I also use an LV wheeled duffle for the heavier stuff if I don't have to grapple with the subway or deal with airport carry-on regulations. Everyone razzes me about how much stuff I lug around, but I've saved my back, and whenever anyone needs anything, Mama has it! (I probably should've been a stage manager instead~!)


----------



## NurseOrPurse

NurseOrPurse said:


> I know this dilemma; you want to use certain leather bags for work, but you need to carry lots of equipment! As someone who has to drag scripts, music scores, dancing shoes, stage make-up, etc etc to rehearsals/performances, I was frustrated, too. My solution was to turn to a trusty LV canvas carryall 45 in Damier Ebene for the equipment and still carry a pretty handbag of choice for valuables and phone & keys. I also use an LV wheeled duffle for the heavier stuff if I don't have to grapple with the subway or deal with airport carry-on regulations. Everyone razzes me about how much stuff I lug around, but I've saved my back, and whenever anyone needs anything, Mama has it! (I probably should've been a stage manager instead~!)


Oops, I should've mentioned the LV Keepall 45 is a Bandouliere; TRES IMPORTANTE!!!


----------



## NurseOrPurse

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hoping someone can help me. The handle on my peekaboo doesn't stand up like it should. The attached pic will hopefully better explain what I mean. I've also attached a web site pic of the same peekaboo for comparison. Photo of my bag is first, followed by web site photo. Any thoughts on how I can get the handle of my peekaboo to stand up properly would be very much appreciated


It looks like your handbag has extra links at the ends of the handle, so that would explain why. I didn't know Peekaboos featured bags/straps with extra links.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

NurseOrPurse said:


> It looks like your handbag has extra links at the ends of the handle, so that would explain why. I didn't know Peekaboos featured bags/straps with extra links.


Thanks for the reply. It's just a bad pic - there aren't extra link, that was the link for the detachable strap. Attached is a better photo. It's the weirdest thing and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

NurseOrPurse said:


> I know this dilemma; you want to use certain leather bags for work, but you need to carry lots of equipment! As someone who has to drag scripts, music scores, dancing shoes, stage make-up, etc etc to rehearsals/performances, I was frustrated, too. My solution was to turn to a trusty LV canvas carryall 45 in Damier Ebene for the equipment and still carry a pretty handbag of choice for valuables and phone & keys. I also use an LV wheeled duffle for the heavier stuff if I don't have to grapple with the subway or deal with airport carry-on regulations. Everyone razzes me about how much stuff I lug around, but I've saved my back, and whenever anyone needs anything, Mama has it! (I probably should've been a stage manager instead~!)



That a great idea to carry two bags, but I am a lover of big purses, so I do not even have anything mini that can include only keys and phone)) LOL You found a great solution though. I should probably give a thought))) Thanks!


----------



## yeeuns

I'm trying to get the medium black peekaboo with light pink interior from Saks. I saw it on the site until this morning but I think they sold out. Anyone else seen it at their local Saks?


----------



## yeeuns

Does anyone have the peekaboo in beige or light grey? I want to know how the bag does with color transfer..I'm afraid if I get a light colored bag, I'll be stressed to wear with jeans or something.


----------



## clevercat

yeeuns said:


> Does anyone have the peekaboo in beige or light grey? I want to know how the bag does with color transfer..I'm afraid if I get a light colored bag, I'll be stressed to wear with jeans or something.



This is one of the things stopping me from buying Dove Grey. It is beautiful, but I can't see how I'd be able to prevent colour transfer and corners/handles darkening...


----------



## lexus72

yeeuns said:


> Does anyone have the peekaboo in beige or light grey? I want to know how the bag does with color transfer..I'm afraid if I get a light colored bag, I'll be stressed to wear with jeans or something.


Hi Yeeuns I have the Dove Grey. I have used it for about 2 weeks. No Color Trans at all. If you would like to see a photo let me know.


----------



## clevercat

lexus72 said:


> Hi Yeeuns I have the Dove Grey. I have used it for about 2 weeks. No Color Trans at all. If you would like to see a photo let me know.



Not Yeeuns, but I'd love to see a photo, please! Still obsessing over this colour...


----------



## lexus72

xxxx


----------



## lexus72

I will actually get a better photo in the daylight Clevercat so you can see how light it really is.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you! It's such a chameleon colour, isn't it


----------



## lexus72

xxxxx


----------



## ashlie

Hi ladies! Would you be able to tell me what this bag is called? Does it have a specific name because of the tie wraps? Maybe whipstiched peekaboo similar to the strap that is woven like the bag? I've searched all over with no luck. Also if you've seen it anywhere and how much it is?  Thank you!


----------



## lavy

ashlie said:


> Hi ladies! Would you be able to tell me what this bag is called? Does it have a specific name because of the tie wraps? Maybe whipstiched peekaboo similar to the strap that is woven like the bag? I've searched all over with no luck. Also if you've seen it anywhere and how much it is?  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480252


It's a spring 2017 bag so the probably won't be for sale yet, pre sales should start soon. But it is the whipstiched peekaboo.


----------



## ashlie

lavy said:


> It's a spring 2017 bag so the probably won't be for sale yet, pre sales should start soon. But it is the whipstiched peekaboo.



Thank you so much Lavy!! I've never been too in love with the peekaboo bags but this one really caught my eye. Also never liked pinks. Weird. Haha I'll keep my eye out and stop by fendi to see presale. Do you know how much this bag will probably run?


----------



## lavy

ashlie said:


> Thank you so much Lavy!! I've never been too in love with the peekaboo bags but this one really caught my eye. Also never liked pinks. Weird. Haha I'll keep my eye out and stop by fendi to see presale. Do you know how much this bag will probably run?


No idea but if I had to guess it, it would be over $5000 with the embelished handle and strap. It's absolutely gorgeous, I'm loving Fendi's spring summer 2027!


----------



## cucomelon5

Does anyone who's been to a recent MTO appointment know if you can order mini peekaboos in Morgan leather now?  I would love to order one in Morgan leather!


----------



## annilynedr

ashlie said:


> Hi ladies! Would you be able to tell me what this bag is called? Does it have a specific name because of the tie wraps? Maybe whipstiched peekaboo similar to the strap that is woven like the bag? I've searched all over with no luck. Also if you've seen it anywhere and how much it is?  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480252



That was a part of the SS 2017 runway show.  I'd imagine it won't be available until closer to Christmas.


----------



## annilynedr

Got her pre-loved all soft and smushy.  Dressed her up with a scarf and another peekaboo hahaha.  Love the look of peekaboo on peekaboo!


----------



## crisbac

annilynedr said:


> View attachment 3487651
> 
> 
> Got her pre-loved all soft and smushy.  Dressed her up with a scarf and another peekaboo hahaha.  Love the look of peekaboo on peekaboo!


I love the color of your Peekaboo, annilynedr! It's such a fantastic neutral! Great addition!  And the twilly and the micro Peekaboo are so cute!


----------



## annilynedr

crisbac said:


> I love the color of your Peekaboo, annilynedr! It's such a fantastic neutral! Great addition!  And the twilly and the micro Peekaboo are so cute!



Thanks [emoji51] I can't wait to take her out tomorrow!


----------



## luxury_lucy

Look who got a new strap yesterday!


----------



## Hdream

Lady's hello, please help what is price for a medium peakaboo in europe, can't find any infore. Thank you.


----------



## crisbac

Hdream said:


> Lady's hello, please help what is price for a medium peakaboo in europe, can't find any infore. Thank you.


Hi, Hdream!  You can find the information on the Fendi official website, you can scroll down the page and select the country you're interested in. Here's the link for the Italy website:
http://www.fendi.com/it-en/woman/bags/shop-by-style
HTH!


----------



## Hdream

crisbac said:


> Hi, Hdream!  You can find the information on the Fendi official website, you can scroll down the page and select the country you're interested in. Here's the link for the Italy website:
> http://www.fendi.com/it-en/woman/bags/shop-by-style
> HTH!



Thank you[emoji259][emoji257] keep forgetting about web page.


----------



## luxury_lucy

Ok I have to confess that after buying my new strap, I'm feeling a bit uninspired by my Peekaboo. Don't know why. I hope the Peekaboo and the strap weren't impulse buys. [emoji51] cuz I honestly love looking at other people's Peekaboos. 

Anyone care to share how they wear and style their regular Peekaboos for inspiration?


----------



## Sparkledolll

luxury_lucy said:


> Ok I have to confess that after buying my new strap, I'm feeling a bit uninspired by my Peekaboo. Don't know why. I hope the Peekaboo and the strap weren't impulse buys. [emoji51] cuz I honestly love looking at other people's Peekaboos.
> 
> Anyone care to share how they wear and style their regular Peekaboos for inspiration?



I got a new strap for my mini peekaboos too. Totally different look from your cool black tones.


----------



## luxury_lucy

Natalie j said:


> I got a new strap for my mini peekaboos too. Totally different look from your cool black tones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497216



That's really pretty! Love the playful pretty colours! I feel like I would be happier with a mini! I feel my regular one is a bit big on me.


----------



## ryns

I took the plunge and got myself a seleria. Now im thinking of getting a strap.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

ryns said:


> I took the plunge and got myself a seleria. Now im thinking of getting a strap.



The black is gorgeous [emoji7]which strap are you thinking?


----------



## crisbac

ryns said:


> I took the plunge and got myself a seleria. Now im thinking of getting a strap.


Gorgeous, ryns!  Big congrats!


----------



## ryns

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> The black is gorgeous [emoji7]which strap are you thinking?



None in particular yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lisab68

Hello Fendi Peekaboo lovers!!  I was at an event today and saw this woman carrying a multicolored velvet peekaboo. It was so fantastic. Was love at first site!!  Any of you ladies own one of these beauties?  I'd love to hear if you like it. TIA


----------



## RackFanatic

Happy Friday all! Wanted to share a snap of my medium calfskin Peekaboo dressed with a twilly and the cyclops bag bug. Now, I'm thinking about getting a strap (but not to go overboard and wear all at once, lol)Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## TraceySH

My first Fendi post! I am usually a Chanel girl, but fell in love with this Fendi. I living in a cool, sort of boho chic mountain town, and I am afraid this might be just a little much? I can use it for traveling more fancy places, but I am not sure if I would tire of it? Any opinions are much appreciated!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

TraceySH said:


> My first Fendi post! I am usually a Chanel girl, but fell in love with this Fendi. I living in a cool, sort of boho chic mountain town, and I am afraid this might be just a little much? I can use it for traveling more fancy places, but I am not sure if I would tire of it? Any opinions are much appreciated!!
> 
> View attachment 3506807
> View attachment 3506808
> View attachment 3506809



I like it, think it's a cute fun piece. It's not going to be your every day bag but you probably have other bags for that. [emoji6]


----------



## TraceySH

Natalie j said:


> I like it, think it's a cute fun piece. It's not going to be your every day bag but you probably have other bags for that. [emoji6]


Thank you for your reply! You're right, definitely not an everyday bag! There are a few other ornate mini peekaboos out there that aren't quite as willy wonka looking. I am wondering if those would be just a bit more sophisticated? But, the quality is AMAZING. I forget sometimes, as many Chanels can be quite marginal (some are out of this world, some are wth?)


----------



## crisbac

TraceySH said:


> My first Fendi post! I am usually a Chanel girl, but fell in love with this Fendi. I living in a cool, sort of boho chic mountain town, and I am afraid this might be just a little much? I can use it for traveling more fancy places, but I am not sure if I would tire of it? Any opinions are much appreciated!!


Your Peekaboo is lovely, TraceySH!


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> My first Fendi post! I am usually a Chanel girl, but fell in love with this Fendi. I living in a cool, sort of boho chic mountain town, and I am afraid this might be just a little much? I can use it for traveling more fancy places, but I am not sure if I would tire of it? Any opinions are much appreciated!!
> 
> View attachment 3506807
> View attachment 3506808
> View attachment 3506809


What a fun Peekaboo bag! Reminds me of a box of pencil crayons! Really unique and creative.


----------



## Sparkledolll

TraceySH said:


> Thank you for your reply! You're right, definitely not an everyday bag! There are a few other ornate mini peekaboos out there that aren't quite as willy wonka looking. I am wondering if those would be just a bit more sophisticated? But, the quality is AMAZING. I forget sometimes, as many Chanels can be quite marginal (some are out of this world, some are wth?)



I understand your dilemma. I bought the light pink shearling mini peekaboo as a fun peice. There's a picture a page back and honestly I love it. It's not my every day bag but I have used it a few times and have gotten so many compliments for its cuteness/uniqueness. Ultimately it's around the same price as a Chanel mini flap so what would you rather have? [emoji6]


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> What a fun Peekaboo bag! Reminds me of a box of pencil crayons! Really unique and creative.


Thanks averagejoe!

I think it looks like a candy store! It's very CUTE, but as I am getting a little OLDER I am not sure cute quite syncs. I think if I were still in Texas, this would be a slam dunk, as everything there is more plus more and this could be worn anytime. There are a few other versions of this mini, a silver beaded, a leather floral patchwork, and a few other interesting ones. I may just need to take a trip to go compare  Thank you for replying!!


----------



## TraceySH

Natalie j said:


> I understand your dilemma. I bought the light pink shearling mini peekaboo as a fun peice. There's a picture a page back and honestly I love it. It's not my every day bag but I have used it a few times and have gotten so many compliments for its cuteness/uniqueness. Ultimately it's around the same price as a Chanel mini flap so what would you rather have? [emoji6]



!! Natalie, I was just reading the purseblog post about "what your bag says about you" from last year. Wasn't the pink peekaboo shearling on there? I am sure that is also limiting, but I think it could be styled easier because it's pink. And really, honestly, what does pink NOT go with? All the colors in this, I don't know. My life might just be too casual these days to pull this one off. It's a gorgeous bag though. Truly. The quality makes me want to go hang out at Fendi for awhile and pet things.


----------



## Sparkledolll

TraceySH said:


> !! Natalie, I was just reading the purseblog post about "what your bag says about you" from last year. Wasn't the pink peekaboo shearling on there? I am sure that is also limiting, but I think it could be styled easier because it's pink. And really, honestly, what does pink NOT go with? All the colors in this, I don't know. My life might just be too casual these days to pull this one off. It's a gorgeous bag though. Truly. The quality makes me want to go hang out at Fendi for awhile and pet things.



Oh I never saw that article, Do you have the link? [emoji16]
Reading your posts, I think you should pass and wait for something less colourful to come along. If you look at SS17 Fendi show, you can see some of the bags which gives you a good idea of what's coming next. What about these from SS16? There's so many choices. [emoji6]


----------



## TraceySH

Natalie j said:


> Oh I never saw that article, Do you have the link? [emoji16]
> Reading your posts, I think you should pass and wait for something less colourful to come along. If you look at SS17 Fendi show, you can see some of the bags which gives you a good idea of what's coming next. What about these from SS16? There's so many choices. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507194
> View attachment 3507196



Those are fabulous, and have more sophistication. The first one is divine!! Thank you for posting. I did see some other spring items that have embroidered floral motifs?? Here is the link to the blog post...http://www.purseblog.com/listicles/what-your-fall-2015-bag-says-about-you/


----------



## anne1218

My new bag with a strap


----------



## lavy

anne1218 said:


> My new bag with a strap


Love it!


----------



## crisbac

anne1218 said:


> My new bag with a strap


Perfect together!  Big congrats, anne1218!


----------



## escety

nascar fan said:


> I finally wore my new PB after the strap adjustment.  Sooo much better!  I can't stand cross-body straps.



What size is this may I ask? Is the the regular?


----------



## RackFanatic

My peekaboo's little sister is tagging along for the day [emoji4]


----------



## HermesVersace

RackFanatic said:


> My peekaboo's little sister is tagging along for the day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508992



Bag goals haha.


----------



## crisbac

RackFanatic said:


> My peekaboo's little sister is tagging along for the day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508992


They're both so lovely, RackFanatic!


----------



## pursegal22

Question to all of you Fendi owners. I am thinking about purchasing a nude/taupe colored Fendi Mini as shown on link http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...s-ask-questions-and-chat-here.605438/page-156

Now that I have narrowed down the color of the peekaboo I want, I cannot decide on a color strap. I want to purchase a strap in either the orange python with hot pink or the light pink python with the khaki green. I really want the python orange with the hot pink but the hardware on the strap is silver and the hardware on the bag is gold. 

Do you feel I should stick to a strap that has gold hardware that will match the bag or purchase the strap I really want which is the orange python strap with silver? Is it bad to have the hardware on both the bag and the strap be mismatched? Which do you think would look better?

Here is a photo of the straps.


----------



## redblue0115

Hello.... anyone knows about the price of Fendi regular peekaboo in Hong Kong and Singapore? TIA.


----------



## averagejoe

pursegal22 said:


> Question to all of you Fendi owners. I am thinking about purchasing a nude/taupe colored Fendi Mini as shown on link http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...s-ask-questions-and-chat-here.605438/page-156
> 
> Now that I have narrowed down the color of the peekaboo I want, I cannot decide on a color strap. I want to purchase a strap in either the orange python with hot pink or the light pink python with the khaki green. I really want the python orange with the hot pink but the hardware on the strap is silver and the hardware on the bag is gold.
> 
> Do you feel I should stick to a strap that has gold hardware that will match the bag or purchase the strap I really want which is the orange python strap with silver? Is it bad to have the hardware on both the bag and the strap be mismatched? Which do you think would look better?
> 
> Here is a photo of the straps.


I think it looks nicer when the hardware matches, but then again two-tone metal hardware is really in right now (even in the wrist watch industry).


----------



## luxury_lucy

Those who own a Peekaboo Mini, is the nappa leather easily scratchable? I'm looking to get the black one with GHW for my everyday work bag. Thanks in advance!

I had a medium Selleria and it was really really heavy so I just sold it.


----------



## beesh

my peekaboo sellaria


----------



## crisbac

beesh said:


> my peekaboo sellaria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513817


Huge congrats, beesh! Your Peekaboo is gorgeous!  Love the leather!  Enjoy! 
And your Pompom is so lovely!!


----------



## cyau

Daer All Peekaboo Owners,
For those who have a calfskin peekaboo, may I ask how does your bag hold up? I like the bag to slouch a bit for a more casual look but definitely not losing its shape completely. Could you kindly share with me the wears and tears on this bag? I also noticed that there are older and newer versions of the bag. What are the differences? TIA!


----------



## beesh

crisbac said:


> Huge congrats, beesh! Your Peekaboo is gorgeous!  Love the leather!  Enjoy!
> And your Pompom is so lovely!!


thank you!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

beesh said:


> my peekaboo sellaria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513817


Love your peekaboo! This is still my dream bag. Enjoy her


----------



## xxjoolisa

anne1218 said:


> My new bag with a strap


wow what size is it?


----------



## xxjoolisa

ryns said:


> I took the plunge and got myself a seleria. Now im thinking of getting a strap.



Is this the medium size? Though it looks like a mini in the photo.


----------



## justa9url

anne1218 said:


> My new bag with a strap


Gorgeous!


----------



## justa9url

beesh said:


> my peekaboo sellaria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513817


Wow! Your selleria is stunning! I'm not a big fan of the selleria peekaboos but the way you styled it is gorgeous!


----------



## xxjoolisa

Valentines day version 2017


----------



## xxjoolisa

I'm so overwhelmed that I don't even want to remove the plastic wrap on the handle


----------



## veevee1

The mini peekaboo has been my favorite bag this fall!


----------



## xxjoolisa

victrola9@hotma said:


> The mini peekaboo has been my favorite bag this fall!
> 
> View attachment 3525821



Gorgeous! Is yours mini or small? Nice strap you too!


----------



## veevee1

xxjoolisa said:


> Gorgeous! Is yours mini or small? Nice strap you too!



Thanks! It's the mini - and fits a lot!


----------



## xxjoolisa

victrola9@hotma said:


> Thanks! It's the mini - and fits a lot!
> View attachment 3526289


Yes I have the same one!  It's so beautiful.


----------



## Prada Prince

Modeling shot with my Fendi large Peekaboo and my new Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Race...


----------



## crisbac

victrola9@hotma said:


> The mini peekaboo has been my favorite bag this fall!
> 
> View attachment 3525821





Prada Prince said:


> Modeling shot with my Fendi large Peekaboo and my new Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Race...
> 
> View attachment 3526466
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526469


Great combo, Prada Prince!  Your Peekaboo and the Bandoulière are so cool!  And Schmidty is lovely!


----------



## veevee1

xxjoolisa said:


> Yes I have the same one!  It's so beautiful.



Yay!  It's one of the most functional mini bags for me - I actually manage to put in a full sized wallet! I usually rotate bags daily and I find myself rarely swapping out of. Hope you're enjoying yours just as much


----------



## ryns

xxjoolisa said:


> Is this the medium size? Though it looks like a mini in the photo.


Its a medium


----------



## luxury_lucy

xxjoolisa said:


> I'm so overwhelmed that I don't even want to remove the plastic wrap on the handle



Beautiful! That's the exact model I want to get! How's the nappa leather? Is it very delicate ? I want to use it on a daily basis and worry it might get scratched easily.


----------



## xxjoolisa

luxury_lucy said:


> Beautiful! That's the exact model I want to get! How's the nappa leather? Is it very delicate ? I want to use it on a daily basis and worry it might get scratched easily.



Surprisingly not that delicate. But I wouldn't recommend it as an everyday bag and the smooth leather will get scratched if you don't baby it. But normal use is definitely fine. It's holding up well.


----------



## luxury_lucy

xxjoolisa said:


> Surprisingly not that delicate. But I wouldn't recommend it as an everyday bag and the smooth leather will get scratched if you don't baby it. But normal use is definitely fine. It's holding up well.



Thank you! It is such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## fice16

Dear Ladies, I would like your expert advice...
I have fallen in love with this regular peekaboo (with metal pyramid studs),  https://www.fendi.com/us/woman/bags/p-8BN2909DQF0KR1
it looks totally beautiful and classy.  I am just very worried about the weight factor of the bag...otherwise i would place the order right away. 
I am used to carry Chanel 227, and also Birkin 30 / Kelly 32 sizes.   
Would you consider the regular peekaboo can be heavier than the Chanel or Hermes bags that I carry?
I truly love the look of this peekaboo, and would like to carry it with its shoulder strap.    
Thanks very much for your advice.


----------



## Sparkledolll

fice16 said:


> Dear Ladies, I would like your expert advice...
> I have fallen in love with this regular peekaboo (with metal pyramid studs),  https://www.fendi.com/us/woman/bags/p-8BN2909DQF0KR1
> it looks totally beautiful and classy.  I am just very worried about the weight factor of the bag...otherwise i would place the order right away.
> I am used to carry Chanel 227, and also Birkin 30 / Kelly 32 sizes.
> Would you consider the regular peekaboo can be heavier than the Chanel or Hermes bags that I carry?
> I truly love the look of this peekaboo, and would like to carry it with its shoulder strap.
> Thanks very much for your advice.



It's heavier than Chanel 227 and B30/K32 for sure. I have all 3 and a regular peekaboo with no studs and that's already heavier.


----------



## lolo75

hello, I am new on this thread. I am interested in buying a mini peekaboo, but i am also worried about the weight...I wuld like to wear it with the cross body strap. Does anybody know the weight of it ? Thanks !


----------



## pumbaa.frankie

victrola9@hotma said:


> The mini peekaboo has been my favorite bag this fall!
> 
> View attachment 3525821



Can I ask - is this navy or black? Just saw second photo and now looks like black.


----------



## fice16

Natalie j said:


> It's heavier than Chanel 227 and B30/K32 for sure. I have all 3 and a regular peekaboo with no studs and that's already heavier.



Thanks Natalie j for your inputs.  Now I think i really have to try out the bag before I can make decision for placing the order.  I need to see if I can handle the weight of the peekaboo with studs/with no studs.
Thanks again.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Fendi Peekaboo out for lunch and sales shopping...


----------



## averagejoe

Just adding my Peekaboo to this thread. 

I've wanted the Peekaboo for a long time now. It started with the women's Peekaboo when it was first introduced years ago, but I didn't take the plunge because the detachable strap was too short and thin. Then Fendi brought it back, and made a men's version too! It was the perfect blend of everything I liked about the women's Peekaboo (the shape, the drop-down front, the top-handle), but made handsome and masculine. And it came in sumptuous Selleria leather, too. 

I'm in .


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Stunning!! This is one beautiful peekaboo! Super huge congrats! 




averagejoe said:


> Just adding my Peekaboo to this thread.
> 
> I've wanted the Peekaboo for a long time now. It started with the women's Peekaboo when it was first introduced years ago, but I didn't take the plunge because the detachable strap was too short and thin. Then Fendi brought it back, and made a men's version too! It was the perfect blend of everything I liked about the women's Peekaboo (the shape, the drop-down front, the top-handle), but made handsome and masculine. And it came in sumptuous Selleria leather, too.
> 
> I'm in .
> View attachment 3550528
> View attachment 3550529


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Just adding my Peekaboo to this thread.
> 
> I've wanted the Peekaboo for a long time now. It started with the women's Peekaboo when it was first introduced years ago, but I didn't take the plunge because the detachable strap was too short and thin. Then Fendi brought it back, and made a men's version too! It was the perfect blend of everything I liked about the women's Peekaboo (the shape, the drop-down front, the top-handle), but made handsome and masculine. And it came in sumptuous Selleria leather, too.
> 
> I'm in .
> View attachment 3550528
> View attachment 3550529



Congratulations AJ!


----------



## crisbac

averagejoe said:


> Just adding my Peekaboo to this thread.
> 
> I've wanted the Peekaboo for a long time now. It started with the women's Peekaboo when it was first introduced years ago, but I didn't take the plunge because the detachable strap was too short and thin. Then Fendi brought it back, and made a men's version too! It was the perfect blend of everything I liked about the women's Peekaboo (the shape, the drop-down front, the top-handle), but made handsome and masculine. And it came in sumptuous Selleria leather, too.
> 
> I'm in .
> View attachment 3550528
> View attachment 3550529


I'm so happy for you!!  Huge huge congrats!!


----------



## Adrian Ho

averagejoe said:


> Just adding my Peekaboo to this thread.
> 
> I've wanted the Peekaboo for a long time now. It started with the women's Peekaboo when it was first introduced years ago, but I didn't take the plunge because the detachable strap was too short and thin. Then Fendi brought it back, and made a men's version too! It was the perfect blend of everything I liked about the women's Peekaboo (the shape, the drop-down front, the top-handle), but made handsome and masculine. And it came in sumptuous Selleria leather, too.
> 
> I'm in .
> View attachment 3550528
> View attachment 3550529



Modeling shots please!! And congrats!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Designerhbgirl said:


> Stunning!! This is one beautiful peekaboo! Super huge congrats!





Prada Prince said:


> Congratulations AJ!





crisbac said:


> I'm so happy for you!!  Huge huge congrats!!



Thanks guys! 



Adrian Ho said:


> Modeling shots please!! And congrats!!!



Soon (hopefully!). I can't wait to use the bag for the first time, but the weather has been terrible here recently. Perfect timing


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> Just adding my Peekaboo to this thread.
> 
> I've wanted the Peekaboo for a long time now. It started with the women's Peekaboo when it was first introduced years ago, but I didn't take the plunge because the detachable strap was too short and thin. Then Fendi brought it back, and made a men's version too! It was the perfect blend of everything I liked about the women's Peekaboo (the shape, the drop-down front, the top-handle), but made handsome and masculine. And it came in sumptuous Selleria leather, too.
> 
> I'm in .
> View attachment 3550528
> View attachment 3550529



Congratulations on your new bag. It's gorgeous and the selleria leather will give you a beautiful slouch. So envious [emoji6]


----------



## averagejoe

BigCherry said:


> Congratulations on your new bag. It's gorgeous and the selleria leather will give you a beautiful slouch. So envious [emoji6]


Thank you!

I can't wait for the leather to soften up a bit after use. At first, the drop-down front wouldn't even drop down because the bag was brand new and the leather had not been flexed before. I had to flex it a lot to get it to sag a bit so that I could take a nice picture of the front dropped down without my fingers being in the picture to hold the front down in place.

I want it to drop down like the Fendi webpage:





Mine can only go down that much if I hold down the front. Otherwise it rises back up.

What's nice is that even with all the flexing, the Selleria leather doesn't show any creases. Wonderful.


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I can't wait for the leather to soften up a bit after use. At first, the drop-down front wouldn't even drop down because the bag was brand new and the leather had not been flexed before. I had to flex it a lot to get it to sag a bit so that I could take a nice picture of the front dropped down without my fingers being in the picture to hold the front down in place.
> 
> I want it to drop down like the Fendi webpage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine can only go down that much if I hold down the front. Otherwise it rises back up.
> 
> What's nice is that even with all the flexing, the Selleria leather doesn't show any creases. Wonderful.



Isn't it funny, we all like to keep our bags looking pristine unless it's a PAB that we just want to age and slouch fast [emoji23]

I'm looking at a black calfskin with python/yellow eyes and the grey selleria with milk interior. Think the black is the gents version so not sure if it might be too masculine for me. I also like the mini in dove grey. I wish they made a small size..  

Keep us updated with progress on your slouch please [emoji4]


----------



## Adrian Ho

averagejoe said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Soon (hopefully!). I can't wait to use the bag for the first time, but the weather has been terrible here recently. Perfect timing



For me, if the weather doesn't allow me to bring my bag outside, I would just carry it at home all around for the sake of it.


----------



## minoxa33

Hello all, wanted to share my experience so far and comment on the weight and slouch question. My new Selleria Medium is in rotation for about 4 weeks now and weighs about 1.1 kg. It holds up beautifully, no fingernail scratches or anything thanks to the leather. Slouching has not even started and I realised that I tend to close it a lot in this time of busy Christmas shopping. I guess, I will let it develop on its own and not quicken it by putting a weight on the sides or similar action. Just my choice! 

There it is, first time at my office...


----------



## crisbac

minoxa33 said:


> Hello all, wanted to share my experience so far and comment on the weight and slouch question. My new Selleria Medium is in rotation for about 4 weeks now and weighs about 1.1 kg. It holds up beautifully, no fingernail scratches or anything thanks to the leather. Slouching has not even started and I realised that I tend to close it a lot in this time of busy Christmas shopping. I guess, I will let it develop on its own and not quicken it by putting a weight on the sides or similar action. Just my choice!
> 
> There it is, first time at my office...
> 
> View attachment 3551857


Your Peekaboo Selleria is so beautiful, minoxa33! I love the color!  Big congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

BigCherry said:


> Isn't it funny, we all like to keep our bags looking pristine unless it's a PAB that we just want to age and slouch fast [emoji23]
> 
> I'm looking at a black calfskin with python/yellow eyes and the grey selleria with milk interior. Think the black is the gents version so not sure if it might be too masculine for me. I also like the mini in dove grey. I wish they made a small size..
> 
> Keep us updated with progress on your slouch please [emoji4]


Lol! That's true. Normally I don't want my bags to slouch at all.

The black smooth calfskin with yellow croc eyes and black python partition is a women's version. It is a stunning bag.


----------



## averagejoe

minoxa33 said:


> Hello all, wanted to share my experience so far and comment on the weight and slouch question. My new Selleria Medium is in rotation for about 4 weeks now and weighs about 1.1 kg. It holds up beautifully, no fingernail scratches or anything thanks to the leather. Slouching has not even started and I realised that I tend to close it a lot in this time of busy Christmas shopping. I guess, I will let it develop on its own and not quicken it by putting a weight on the sides or similar action. Just my choice!
> 
> There it is, first time at my office...
> 
> View attachment 3551857


Beautiful! I was going to wait for it to slouch but it was odd leaving the "hook" unlatched without the front dropping down, because it looked like I didn't close my bag properly. So I decide to stretch it out a bit. 

I went to the Fendi concession at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale yesterday just to check out their Peekaboo bags and they didn't actually slouch that much either. Only about as much as mine at the moment, and not as much as on their website. So I guess I don't feel bad that mine doesn't drop that low past the Selleria plate.


----------



## minoxa33

That is true, and it clangs. It depends on how much stuff I have put in there whether I leave the front clasp open... And whether I want it to be seen - you can look inside, then. Actually, I realised yesterday that the partition is starting to become flexible - most probably everything works together in the end towards a nice slouch.



averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! I was going to wait for it to slouch but it was odd leaving the "hook" unlatched without the front dropping down, because it looked like I didn't close my bag properly. So I decide to stretch it out a bit.
> 
> I went to the Fendi concession at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale yesterday just to check out their Peekaboo bags and they didn't actually slouch that much either. Only about as much as mine at the moment, and not as much as on their website. So I guess I don't feel bad that mine doesn't drop that low past the Selleria plate.


----------



## averagejoe

minoxa33 said:


> That is true, and it clangs. It depends on how much stuff I have put in there whether I leave the front clasp open... And whether I want it to be seen - you can look inside, then. Actually, I realised yesterday that the partition is starting to become flexible - most probably everything works together in the end towards a nice slouch.


I hope the partition doesn't slouch too much, but I guess over time it is expected.


----------



## jesmineang

fice16 said:


> Dear Ladies, I would like your expert advice...
> I have fallen in love with this regular peekaboo (with metal pyramid studs),  https://www.fendi.com/us/woman/bags/p-8BN2909DQF0KR1
> it looks totally beautiful and classy.  I am just very worried about the weight factor of the bag...otherwise i would place the order right away.
> I am used to carry Chanel 227, and also Birkin 30 / Kelly 32 sizes.
> Would you consider the regular peekaboo can be heavier than the Chanel or Hermes bags that I carry?
> I truly love the look of this peekaboo, and would like to carry it with its shoulder strap.
> Thanks very much for your advice.



Hi, i carry 227, b30 and k28 also. I got the peekaboo with studs also and indeed the bag is heavy but not much difference in weight with and without the studs though. I compared both in the boutique. In fact, it is comfortable carrying it using the shoulder strap since the strap is cushioned.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3553561


----------



## injenue

Hi everyone and Merry Christmas 

I went into the store the other day and saw these two bags on offer... I can't make up mind! I initially want a light color bag and wanted to get the navy/olive two tone ... however saw the monster one in the shop and thought it is super cute and have always wanted to get something with the monster eyes... which would you choose?


----------



## crisbac

injenue said:


> Hi everyone and Merry Christmas
> 
> I went into the store the other day and saw these two bags on offer... I can't make up mind! I initially want a light color bag and wanted to get the navy/olive two tone ... however saw the monster one in the shop and thought it is super cute and have always wanted to get something with the monster eyes... which would you choose?
> View attachment 3556129
> View attachment 3556130


Hi, injenue!  Merry Christmas! 
I'd choose the Monster Peekaboo.  Besides, I think it attracted your attention more than the light one with the studs.


----------



## averagejoe

crisbac said:


> Hi, injenue!  Merry Christmas!
> I'd choose the Monster Peekaboo.  Besides, I think it attracted your attention more than the light one with the studs.


+1

The Monster one is adorable!


----------



## minoxa33

injenue said:


> Hi everyone and Merry Christmas
> 
> I went into the store the other day and saw these two bags on offer... I can't make up mind! I initially want a light color bag and wanted to get the navy/olive two tone ... however saw the monster one in the shop and thought it is super cute and have always wanted to get something with the monster eyes... which would you choose?
> View attachment 3556129
> View attachment 3556130



Both are beautiful! The light one is more classic, the other one more fashionable. How did you like the python handle and strap? It will draw more attention and might be less durable.


----------



## jesmineang

Think my attachments failed to load previously. Been looking at peekaboo but this one took my breath away...


----------



## moi et mes sacs

jesmineang said:


> View attachment 3556858
> View attachment 3556859
> 
> 
> Think my attachments failed to load previously. Been looking at peekaboo but this one took my breath away...


Very beautiful. What size is it. Many congrats and enjoy x


----------



## KBT39

So sad I've missed out on this beauty! Looks like it was exclusive to Barneys maybe. Ughhh  Has anyone seen it elsewhere?


----------



## CocoCaramel

Hello All!
I need some advice!  My generous husband agreed to purchase the bag of my choice for Xmas and I've been wanting a black Peekaboo for awhile now.  I currently have a brown whipstitched Peekaboo that I love and carry almost every day.  I wanted a classic black bag for the days when I don't want to carry my Chanel Maxi flap.  As a professional, I want a bag to wear with suits and professional dresses that doesn't scream out the brand's name with obvious logo or hardware, hence my love for the black Peekaboo.  I planned on getting the Selleria, because I love the leather and quality. However, I really do not want silver hardware. I really want gold hardware, because I wear mostly gold jewelry and I really love the black gold look for a more upscale look.  I got the large black calf leather and added the studded gold strap you to spice it up a bit. I can always switch to the plain black strap for a less flashy look.  

Now that I have the bag, I'm really torn because 1) I think the bag may be too big; and 2) I'm really wondering if the Peekaboo is the best choice for a bag with classic staying power.  For the money, I could get a YSL Sac Du Jour, a classic Prada bag, a Givenchy, Celine, or other brand for much less money.  I love the Peekaboo, but at 5000 plus the 1100 strap, I'm wondering if I should get a different bag and be smarter with my investment.  I read a different thread with someone asking for advice regarding the Peekaboo vs. a Lady Dior (which I don't care for), and the responses leaned against the Peekaboo because of concerns regarding it most likely not attaining classic status since Fendi has once discontinued it and the general opinion of the bag's staying power.

If I do stay with the Peekaboo, should I get the medium one? I don't know! Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## minoxa33

Hm... I love the bag and strap but I selected the medium size for myself. Did you chose large because of your work stuff? Do you have any other bags this size? My black/gold work bag is Prada Saffiano.



CocoCaramel said:


> Hello All!
> I need some advice!  My generous husband agreed to purchase the bag of my choice for Xmas and I've been wanting a black Peekaboo for awhile now.  I currently have a brown whipstitched Peekaboo that I love and carry almost every day.  I wanted a classic black bag for the days when I don't want to carry my Chanel Maxi flap.  As a professional, I want a bag to wear with suits and professional dresses that doesn't scream out the brand's name with obvious logo or hardware, hence my love for the black Peekaboo.  I planned on getting the Selleria, because I love the leather and quality. However, I really do not want silver hardware. I really want gold hardware, because I wear mostly gold jewelry and I really love the black gold look for a more upscale look.  I got the large black calf leather and added the studded gold strap you to spice it up a bit. I can always switch to the plain black strap for a less flashy look.
> 
> Now that I have the bag, I'm really torn because 1) I think the bag may be too big; and 2) I'm really wondering if the Peekaboo is the best choice for a bag with classic staying power.  For the money, I could get a YSL Sac Du Jour, a classic Prada bag, a Givenchy, Celine, or other brand for much less money.  I love the Peekaboo, but at 5000 plus the 1100 strap, I'm wondering if I should get a different bag and be smarter with my investment.  I read a different thread with someone asking for advice regarding the Peekaboo vs. a Lady Dior (which I don't care for), and the responses leaned against the Peekaboo because of concerns regarding it most likely not attaining classic status since Fendi has once discontinued it and the general opinion of the bag's staying power.
> 
> If I do stay with the Peekaboo, should I get the medium one? I don't know! Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## CocoCaramel

minoxa33 said:


> Hm... I love the bag and strap but I selected the medium size for myself. Did you chose large because of your work stuff? Do you have any other bags this size? My black/gold work bag is Prada Saffiano.


Thanks for your reply!
Yes, I have this bag in the caramel brown color in large with the whipstitching.  I was thinking of just going with Prada for a nice black work bag too, but I was really enticed by the Peekaboo.  I will consider doing that.  I really like the Prada Saffiano.


----------



## mrs.posh

KBT39 said:


> So sad I've missed out on this beauty! Looks like it was exclusive to Barneys maybe. Ughhh  Has anyone seen it elsewhere?


this was available online in the UK


----------



## mrs.posh

Anyone who owns a MTO peekaboo?


----------



## averagejoe

CocoCaramel said:


> Hello All!
> I need some advice!  My generous husband agreed to purchase the bag of my choice for Xmas and I've been wanting a black Peekaboo for awhile now.  I currently have a brown whipstitched Peekaboo that I love and carry almost every day.  I wanted a classic black bag for the days when I don't want to carry my Chanel Maxi flap.  As a professional, I want a bag to wear with suits and professional dresses that doesn't scream out the brand's name with obvious logo or hardware, hence my love for the black Peekaboo.  I planned on getting the Selleria, because I love the leather and quality. However, I really do not want silver hardware. I really want gold hardware, because I wear mostly gold jewelry and I really love the black gold look for a more upscale look.  I got the large black calf leather and added the studded gold strap you to spice it up a bit. I can always switch to the plain black strap for a less flashy look.
> 
> Now that I have the bag, I'm really torn because 1) I think the bag may be too big; and 2) I'm really wondering if the Peekaboo is the best choice for a bag with classic staying power.  For the money, I could get a YSL Sac Du Jour, a classic Prada bag, a Givenchy, Celine, or other brand for much less money.  I love the Peekaboo, but at 5000 plus the 1100 strap, I'm wondering if I should get a different bag and be smarter with my investment.  I read a different thread with someone asking for advice regarding the Peekaboo vs. a Lady Dior (which I don't care for), and the responses leaned against the Peekaboo because of concerns regarding it most likely not attaining classic status since Fendi has once discontinued it and the general opinion of the bag's staying power.
> 
> If I do stay with the Peekaboo, should I get the medium one? I don't know! Any advice would be much appreciated.


If you're comparing a Peekaboo to an iconic bag like the Lady Dior which has been around for over 2 decades, then of course the Lady Dior wins in terms of it's classic factor. However, if you're comparing it to other bags like the Sac de Jour or bags from the other brands you have mentioned, then I think the better choice is the Peekaboo. The Sac de Jour (or the Celine Luggage, Givenchy Antigona, etc.) is not as unique as the Peekaboo in my opinion. The Peekaboo can transform when the front is dropped down. The other bags can't do that. Besides, the Peekaboo has a very classic, simple shape that is easily timeless. 

As for the size, the bag should fit everything you need for work (and more) so I think this size is perfect.


----------



## xxjoolisa

Anyone has this bag?


----------



## xxjoolisa

injenue said:


> Hi everyone and Merry Christmas
> 
> I went into the store the other day and saw these two bags on offer... I can't make up mind! I initially want a light color bag and wanted to get the navy/olive two tone ... however saw the monster one in the shop and thought it is super cute and have always wanted to get something with the monster eyes... which would you choose?
> View attachment 3556129
> View attachment 3556130



I saw the monster one in store in person. It looks super gorgeous and I love it so much but I decided to get the classic black with gold hardware as my first peekaboo. 

The monster peekaboo looks so much better than the light brown one with studs!


----------



## xxjoolisa

CocoCaramel said:


> Hello All!
> I need some advice!  My generous husband agreed to purchase the bag of my choice for Xmas and I've been wanting a black Peekaboo for awhile now.  I currently have a brown whipstitched Peekaboo that I love and carry almost every day.  I wanted a classic black bag for the days when I don't want to carry my Chanel Maxi flap.  As a professional, I want a bag to wear with suits and professional dresses that doesn't scream out the brand's name with obvious logo or hardware, hence my love for the black Peekaboo.  I planned on getting the Selleria, because I love the leather and quality. However, I really do not want silver hardware. I really want gold hardware, because I wear mostly gold jewelry and I really love the black gold look for a more upscale look.  I got the large black calf leather and added the studded gold strap you to spice it up a bit. I can always switch to the plain black strap for a less flashy look.
> 
> Now that I have the bag, I'm really torn because 1) I think the bag may be too big; and 2) I'm really wondering if the Peekaboo is the best choice for a bag with classic staying power.  For the money, I could get a YSL Sac Du Jour, a classic Prada bag, a Givenchy, Celine, or other brand for much less money.  I love the Peekaboo, but at 5000 plus the 1100 strap, I'm wondering if I should get a different bag and be smarter with my investment.  I read a different thread with someone asking for advice regarding the Peekaboo vs. a Lady Dior (which I don't care for), and the responses leaned against the Peekaboo because of concerns regarding it most likely not attaining classic status since Fendi has once discontinued it and the general opinion of the bag's staying power.
> 
> If I do stay with the Peekaboo, should I get the medium one? I don't know! Any advice would be much appreciated.



Definitely the peekaboo. I think I will get a black one in selleria in the future. Same reason as in I don't want the bag to scream its designer name like most bags and it's more professional on a work basis. 

Lady dior screams Dior when u carry it. So I will vote for peekaboo. It's subtle and elegant. Only people have taste will know its a designer branded bag.


----------



## mrs.posh

xxjoolisa said:


> I saw the monster one in store in person. It looks super gorgeous and I love it so much but I decided to get the classic black with gold hardware as my first peekaboo.
> 
> The monster peekaboo looks so much better than the light brown one with studs!




Nice please post mod photos!


----------



## CocoCaramel

xxjoolisa said:


> Definitely the peekaboo. I think I will get a black one in selleria in the future. Same reason as in I don't want the bag to scream its designer name like most bags and it's more professional on a work basis.
> 
> Lady dior screams Dior when u carry it. So I will vote for peekaboo. It's subtle and elegant. Only people have taste will know its a designer branded bag.



I agree. I have been doing a lot of research as to a bag that I would get other than the Peekaboo and I really cannot find one that I like better as far as design, quality, and look.  The decision that I'm trying to make now is whether I should keep the large one or go with the regular(medium) size?  I love large bags, but I also like that the medium one is quite roomy as well, and can look a bit more demure with suits or dresses. 

The first pic is me with the large and the second one is my SA with the medium. What do you think?


----------



## mrs.posh

CocoCaramel said:


> I agree. I have been doing a lot of research as to a bag that I would get other than the Peekaboo and I really cannot find one that I like better as far as design, quality, and look.  The decision that I'm trying to make now is whether I should keep the large one or go with the regular(medium) size?  I love large bags, but I also like that the medium one is quite roomy as well, and can look a bit more demure with suits or dresses.
> 
> The first pic is me with the large and the second one is my SA with the medium. What do you think?
> View attachment 3560849
> View attachment 3560850



I like the Medium on you. Looks very sophisticated and from my experience weighs a lot less

The large one can get a bit heavy...


----------



## mrs.posh

Sharing this beauty if I havent already
Its one of my 3 MTOs
Makeup with Blackberry lining in Sellleria leather

I hope some of you tries the MTO service


----------



## BlueCherry

CocoCaramel said:


> I agree. I have been doing a lot of research as to a bag that I would get other than the Peekaboo and I really cannot find one that I like better as far as design, quality, and look.  The decision that I'm trying to make now is whether I should keep the large one or go with the regular(medium) size?  I love large bags, but I also like that the medium one is quite roomy as well, and can look a bit more demure with suits or dresses.
> 
> The first pic is me with the large and the second one is my SA with the medium. What do you think?
> View attachment 3560849
> View attachment 3560850



I prefer the medium size too but the strap on the large is fab [emoji4]


----------



## CocoCaramel

mrs.posh said:


> I like the Medium on you. Looks very sophisticated and from my experience weighs a lot less
> 
> The large one can get a bit heavy...


Thank you!! I think I'm going to go for the medium


----------



## CocoCaramel

BigCherry said:


> I prefer the medium size too but the strap on the large is fab [emoji4]


I am going to keep the strap!! It will look great on the medium


----------



## CocoCaramel

mrs.posh said:


> Sharing this beauty if I havent already
> Its one of my 3 MTOs
> Makeup with Blackberry lining in Sellleria leather
> 
> I hope some of you tries the MTO service


OMG to die for!! I considered doing a MTO so that I could get Selleria in black with gold hardware, but at 30% additional, the pricing is just too steep for me right now. Maybe one day ...


----------



## averagejoe

mrs.posh said:


> Sharing this beauty if I havent already
> Its one of my 3 MTOs
> Makeup with Blackberry lining in Sellleria leather
> 
> I hope some of you tries the MTO service


Stunning pink Selleria! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

CocoCaramel said:


> I agree. I have been doing a lot of research as to a bag that I would get other than the Peekaboo and I really cannot find one that I like better as far as design, quality, and look.  The decision that I'm trying to make now is whether I should keep the large one or go with the regular(medium) size?  I love large bags, but I also like that the medium one is quite roomy as well, and can look a bit more demure with suits or dresses.
> 
> The first pic is me with the large and the second one is my SA with the medium. What do you think?
> View attachment 3560849
> View attachment 3560850


Seems like your heart is set on the medium. If you can exchange your large for the medium, then do it.


----------



## crisbac

mrs.posh said:


> Sharing this beauty if I havent already
> Its one of my 3 MTOs
> Makeup with Blackberry lining in Sellleria leather
> 
> I hope some of you tries the MTO service


It's gorgeous!  Huge congrats, mrs.posh! Enjoy!


----------



## minoxa33

CocoCaramel said:


> I agree. I have been doing a lot of research as to a bag that I would get other than the Peekaboo and I really cannot find one that I like better as far as design, quality, and look.  The decision that I'm trying to make now is whether I should keep the large one or go with the regular(medium) size?  I love large bags, but I also like that the medium one is quite roomy as well, and can look a bit more demure with suits or dresses.
> 
> The first pic is me with the large and the second one is my SA with the medium. What do you think?
> View attachment 3560849
> View attachment 3560850



+1 for the medium! [emoji4]


----------



## xxjoolisa

CocoCaramel said:


> I agree. I have been doing a lot of research as to a bag that I would get other than the Peekaboo and I really cannot find one that I like better as far as design, quality, and look.  The decision that I'm trying to make now is whether I should keep the large one or go with the regular(medium) size?  I love large bags, but I also like that the medium one is quite roomy as well, and can look a bit more demure with suits or dresses.
> 
> The first pic is me with the large and the second one is my SA with the medium. What do you think?
> View attachment 3560849
> View attachment 3560850



Medium hands down


----------



## jesmineang

moi et mes sacs said:


> Very beautiful. What size is it. Many congrats and enjoy x



Regular size...


----------



## Aeolos

CocoCaramel said:


> I agree. I have been doing a lot of research as to a bag that I would get other than the Peekaboo and I really cannot find one that I like better as far as design, quality, and look.  The decision that I'm trying to make now is whether I should keep the large one or go with the regular(medium) size?  I love large bags, but I also like that the medium one is quite roomy as well, and can look a bit more demure with suits or dresses.
> 
> The first pic is me with the large and the second one is my SA with the medium. What do you think?
> View attachment 3560849
> View attachment 3560850


 Get the medium size and you will not regret it


----------



## KBT39

mrs.posh said:


> Sharing this beauty if I havent already
> Its one of my 3 MTOs
> Makeup with Blackberry lining in Sellleria leather
> 
> I hope some of you tries the MTO service


I LOVE your MTO's I recall seeing them several posts back but please never stop sharing them! They're so gorgeous! I asked about the option to MTO in the Atlanta boutique. They said they would try to get the kit in for me if I was serious. I'd love to at least explore the option and find out what my rendering would cost but I got the feeling that they wouldn't even request the kit unless I was 100% certain. I appreciate that they have a few ready to order selleria options but I still want something a bit more special. My SA did say they would likely come with more selleria options for Spring and Pre Fall.


----------



## mrs.posh

KBT39 said:


> I LOVE your MTO's I recall seeing them several posts back but please never stop sharing them! They're so gorgeous! I asked about the option to MTO in the Atlanta boutique. They said they would try to get the kit in for me if I was serious. I'd love to at least explore the option and find out what my rendering would cost but I got the feeling that they wouldn't even request the kit unless I was 100% certain. I appreciate that they have a few ready to order selleria options but I still want something a bit more special. My SA did say they would likely come with more selleria options for Spring and Pre Fall.



Thank you. I love them, they are so special

I am sure you can order it in NYC? They will definitely have the trunk kit..
I find the MTO Selleria leather to be more luxurious than the rack ones.


----------



## holdmystars

Saw these two gorgeous black beauties at Fendi. Does anyone have the python skin peekaboo? Any feedback? How's the wear and tear vs the normal nappa leather peekaboo mini?


----------



## xxjoolisa

holdmystars said:


> Saw these two gorgeous black beauties at Fendi. Does anyone have the python skin peekaboo? Any feedback? How's the wear and tear vs the normal nappa leather peekaboo mini?
> 
> View attachment 3565667



I got the nappa one. Truly soft but yet it is sturdy and doesn't feel too delicate. It's gorgeous. Not sure if the leather on python one will peel off a bit after long use.


----------



## holdmystars

xxjoolisa said:


> I got the nappa one. Truly soft but yet it is sturdy and doesn't feel too delicate. It's gorgeous. Not sure if the leather on python one will peel off a bit after long use.



That's a good point and I'm worried that the scales will curl after some time.


----------



## xxjoolisa

holdmystars said:


> That's a good point and I'm worried that the scales will curl after some time.



My SA said they will. She's being very honest.... Cause I was considering one with python handles..and eventually I chose the full nappa one over that.


----------



## holdmystars

xxjoolisa said:


> My SA said they will. She's being very honest.... Cause I was considering one with python handles..and eventually I chose the full nappa one over that.



Great lucky I didn't get it! Averted a small catastrophe thanks to you!


----------



## allyloupuppy

I have a quick question for you Fendi experts .  I just ordered my first Fendi purchase from Nordstroms. It's a chocolate peekaboo with pale pink interior , a new color I think. I am really hoping I love it when it comes in! I have wanted a peekaboo forever and this one may be perfect (fingers crossed!). Anyway the hardware is gold with the plate on the turnlock black. I believe it is like an enamel finish, so some kind of coating over metal.  I know Fendi has a VERY good reputation for quality so should I worry if the back plate will scratch? I hope you understand what I mean.  Thanks!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Celinia said:


> my new Fendi peekaboo regular size, I like it but I wish it has different color inside instead of being all black. What do you think


 Hi can you tell me if the black hardware has held up on your peekaboo? I'm just wondering about scratches?  Thanks!


----------



## kidodo

Hi guys, I need some advise here. I have a peekaboo bag and I love it. However the issue I am having is if you reach the pocket too fast, the mental for the closure will hurt my hand. Every time, when I was trying to get something out, i have to be careful to stay away with the mental. I hate it and I stopped using the bag. What do you do to avoid this?

Thanks


----------



## HermesVersace

A preview for this year's Valentine's Day collection...


----------



## BlueCherry

I think I've just died and gone to heaven.... [emoji170]


----------



## averagejoe

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3574319
> 
> 
> I think I've just died and gone to heaven.... [emoji170]


Amazing bag in a beautiful blue colour


----------



## surin27

Hi all, I'm in dilemma now among these color, I love the mini one, but don't know which color should I go for. Plain black or the red with studs/black with studs or the plain light blue. Please help babe!


----------



## authenticplease

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3574319
> 
> 
> I think I've just died and gone to heaven.... [emoji170]


  Fendi heaven


----------



## authenticplease

surin27 said:


> Hi all, I'm in dilemma now among these color, I love the mini one, but don't know which color should I go for. Plain black or the red with studs/black with studs or the plain light blue. Please help babe!
> 
> View attachment 3574768
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574769
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574771
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574772



Does one of them 'sing' to you more than the others?  What is your bag wardrobe like?  Colors?  Are you going to change them up frequently with different straps or buggies? Or do you keep it simple?


----------



## surin27

authenticplease said:


> Does one of them 'sing' to you more than the others?  What is your bag wardrobe like?  Colors?  Are you going to change them up frequently with different straps or buggies? Or do you keep it simple?



Actually im eyeing on the red one with studs, got attracted by the shoulder strap that tagged along. My bag wardrobe has mainly in black color now. I don't think I will doll them up frequently. 

Light blue seems easy to match with any outfits and I has no this color in bag wardrobe so far. 
Red is cool, but it's definitely not a everyday bag. However, it can easily match with my outfits which is usually black x white, but if outfit in pink/peach color, would it looks over? Lol 
Black is just simple, somehow too simple for me, but it's able to doll up easily in future.


----------



## authenticplease

surin27 said:


> Actually im eyeing on the red one with studs, got attracted by the shoulder strap that tagged along. My bag wardrobe has mainly in black color now. I don't think I will doll them up frequently.
> 
> Light blue seems easy to match with any outfits and I has no this color in bag wardrobe so far.
> Red is cool, but it's definitely not a everyday bag. However, it can easily match with my outfits which is usually black x white, but if outfit in pink/peach color, would it looks over? Lol
> Black is just simple, somehow too simple for me, but it's able to doll up easily in future.



It sounds like you have almost decided already. Red or blue? Which one will you get more use out of? That red strap looks great on either bag.....just sayin'


----------



## surin27

authenticplease said:


> It sounds like you have almost decided already. Red or blue? Which one will you get more use out of? That red strap looks great on either bag.....just sayin'



Yes I'm agree with u. The red strap is yummyyyyy! 
I think both colors looking great too. [emoji848]
Haha. Girls problem.


----------



## OneMoreDay

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3574319
> 
> 
> I think I've just died and gone to heaven.... [emoji170]


I saw this at Fendi's window display. Stunning.


----------



## mrs.posh

KBT39 said:


> I LOVE your MTO's I recall seeing them several posts back but please never stop sharing them! They're so gorgeous! I asked about the option to MTO in the Atlanta boutique. They said they would try to get the kit in for me if I was serious. I'd love to at least explore the option and find out what my rendering would cost but I got the feeling that they wouldn't even request the kit unless I was 100% certain. I appreciate that they have a few ready to order selleria options but I still want something a bit more special. My SA did say they would likely come with more selleria options for Spring and Pre Fall.



That is good news!
I will be doing another MTO in May as there is a special event here in London. I can go crazy with combinations!


----------



## mrs.posh

HermesVersace said:


> View attachment 3572648
> 
> A preview for this year's Valentine's Day collection...


they are pretty!!!


----------



## injenue

Thank you for those that gave me their opinions! I've decided to go with the studded olive/navy


----------



## crisbac

injenue said:


> Thank you for those that gave me their opinions! I've decided to go with the studded olive/navy
> View attachment 3576059


Gorgeous Peekaboo!  The color is so versatile! Big congrats, injenue!


----------



## clevercat

mrs.posh said:


> Sharing this beauty if I havent already
> Its one of my 3 MTOs
> Makeup with Blackberry lining in Sellleria leather
> 
> I hope some of you tries the MTO service



This is just beautiful. I am seriously considering a MTO of my own - the regular size in Selleria.


----------



## mrs.posh

All I can say it is you will not go wrong! X


clevercat said:


> This is just beautiful. I am seriously considering a MTO of my own - the regular size in Selleria.


----------



## clevercat

mrs.posh said:


> All I can say it is you will not go wrong! X


Thank you - I do like to be enabled 
I am curious - do you feel there is any pressure at a MTO appointment - to buy, to make a decision? This would be a big purchase for me - I'm usually over at Chanel (I know that's expensive too, but I feel I know my style at Chanel - I'm not worried about making a costly mistake there). And payment, do you pay the full amount at the first MTO appointment? Thank you for any advice you can give me


----------



## authenticplease

injenue said:


> Thank you for those that gave me their opinions! I've decided to go with the studded olive/navy
> View attachment 3576059



Such a beautiful bag!  I would love to see a mod shot......or ten.......if you get a chance.


----------



## BlueCherry

Is it just me that would like to see a small PAB, say 28cm wide.... regular looks too tote like for me and mini just a bit too mini


----------



## holdmystars

BigCherry said:


> Is it just me that would like to see a small PAB, say 28cm wide.... regular looks too tote like for me and mini just a bit too mini



Yes! I've been thinking that for a while now. Something in between would be perfect! And preferably in calf leather. Haha Fendi, hope you are listening! [emoji12]


----------



## BlueCherry

holdmystars said:


> Yes! I've been thinking that for a while now. Something in between would be perfect! And preferably in calf leather. Haha Fendi, hope you are listening! [emoji12]



Yes calf leather - that would be awesome lol.


----------



## mrs.posh

Was privileged to be shown the "NEW" style of peekaboo that is due to launch in March...the bag is luscious!! 

Its very chic and sleek. I cant post pics as its pre-launch and only shown to selective people but when I can I will do ASAP!! Hold your breath!!


----------



## holdmystars

mrs.posh said:


> Was privileged to be shown the "NEW" style of peekaboo that is due to launch in March...the bag is luscious!!
> 
> Its very chic and sleek. I cant post pics as its pre-launch and only shown to selective people but when I can I will do ASAP!! Hold your breath!!



Omg!! So exciting!!!! Really hope it will be more suitable for me than the medium and the mini!!


----------



## BlueCherry

mrs.posh said:


> Was privileged to be shown the "NEW" style of peekaboo that is due to launch in March...the bag is luscious!!
> 
> Its very chic and sleek. I cant post pics as its pre-launch and only shown to selective people but when I can I will do ASAP!! Hold your breath!!



I'm duly suffocating [emoji23]

Hope it's a small and thanks for posting ...


----------



## mrs.posh

holdmystars said:


> Omg!! So exciting!!!! Really hope it will be more suitable for me than the medium and the mini!!


it is bigger than the medium....


----------



## mrs.posh

BigCherry said:


> I'm duly suffocating [emoji23]
> 
> Hope it's a small and thanks for posting ...



It is slightly bigger than medium Peekaboo....


----------



## holdmystars

mrs.posh said:


> it is bigger than the medium....



But nobody needs an even larger Peekaboo!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] sad.


----------



## mrs.posh

holdmystars said:


> But nobody needs an even larger Peekaboo!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] sad.


I know!!!


----------



## authenticplease

clevercat said:


> This is just beautiful. I am seriously considering a MTO of my own - the regular size in Selleria.





A MTO sounds heavenly! 

mrs posh-your MTO is just incredible. I can't wait to hear more about the soon to be released PAB you previewed


----------



## BlueCherry

mrs.posh said:


> It is slightly bigger than medium Peekaboo....



Oh no


----------



## mrs.posh

authenticplease said:


> A MTO sounds heavenly!
> 
> mrs posh-your MTO is just incredible. I can't wait to hear more about the soon to be released PAB you previewed




Aw thank you!! 

There is also a MTO special event coming up that I am going to. They told me that the sky is the limit!! I can do crazy combinations!


----------



## galex101404

mrs.posh said:


> Aw thank you!!
> 
> There is also a MTO special event coming up that I am going to. They told me that the sky is the limit!! I can do crazy combinations!



That's great to hear they aren't going to limit choice and make you choose a predetermined combination. That's what put me off to the MTO process as I wasn't in complete love with the combos they offered and I wasn't allowed to change it up. 

That and the fact that when I went into the NYC boutique to possibly place a MTO bag, my hubby and I got completely ignored until we were walking out of the boutique. so after that happened I went to LV and bought a capucines BB in turquoise and haven't regretted my decision.

Please keep us posted if they're adding additional colors to the MTO [emoji6]


----------



## bbcerisette66

Could somebody tell me the exact weight of the peekaboo medium in simple leather. 
Thank you


----------



## mrs.posh

galex101404 said:


> That's great to hear they aren't going to limit choice and make you choose a predetermined combination. That's what put me off to the MTO process as I wasn't in complete love with the combos they offered and I wasn't allowed to change it up.
> 
> That and the fact that when I went into the NYC boutique to possibly place a MTO bag, my hubby and I got completely ignored until we were walking out of the boutique. so after that happened I went to LV and bought a capucines BB in turquoise and haven't regretted my decision.
> 
> Please keep us posted if they're adding additional colors to the MTO [emoji6]



Yeah you cant change it. I have been allowed to change HW in the past...


----------



## mrs.posh

bbcerisette66 said:


> Could somebody tell me the exact weight of the peekaboo medium in simple leather.
> Thank you



Simple leather? You mean the calf leather?


----------



## bbcerisette66

mrs.posh said:


> Simple leather? You mean the calf leather?


Yes please


----------



## mrs.posh

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yes please


I cant speak for calf leather but it will be lighter thn Selleria. Have you looked at the website?


----------



## bbcerisette66

mrs.posh said:


> I cant speak for calf leather but it will be lighter thn Selleria. Have you looked at the website?


I looked at the website, it's calf leather, not Selleria. So could you speak about the exact weight ?
Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## bbcerisette66

mrs.posh said:


> I cant speak for calf leather but it will be lighter thn Selleria. Have you looked at the website?


Hello Mrs Posh
Please don't forget me


----------



## bbcerisette66

bbcerisette66 said:


> I looked at the website, it's calf leather, not Selleria. So could you speak about the exact weight ?
> Have a nice Sunday.


Sorry I read " I can speak.... " and just now I read "I cant.... ". I'm French sorry again


----------



## mrs.posh

bbcerisette66 said:


> Hello Mrs Posh
> Please don't forget me



Aw hi dear. I think its less than 1kg. I am not sure as I dont own one in calf....sorry


----------



## Michilu

A mini peekaboo in black nappa leather just came home with me yesterday. It is the smoothest most gorgeous leather I've ever felt, and I'm so surprised by how much I can fit in the mini. BUT I just noticed a 2-3 inch scratch on it today. I'm so upset I forgot to check for scratches in the store. I tried rubbing it with my finger but it still looks the same. Any tips on how to get rid of the scratch? or should I go back to Fendi and try to get an exchange? Thanks!


----------



## mrs.posh

Michilu said:


> A mini peekaboo in black nappa leather just came home with me yesterday. It is the smoothest most gorgeous leather I've ever felt, and I'm so surprised by how much I can fit in the mini. BUT I just noticed a 2-3 inch scratch on it today. I'm so upset I forgot to check for scratches in the store. I tried rubbing it with my finger but it still looks the same. Any tips on how to get rid of the scratch? or should I go back to Fendi and try to get an exchange? Thanks!


Go back to Fendi

It is Nappa and very prone to scratches, that's why I only buy the selleria


----------



## hikarupanda

kidodo said:


> Hi guys, I need some advise here. I have a peekaboo bag and I love it. However the issue I am having is if you reach the pocket too fast, the mental for the closure will hurt my hand. Every time, when I was trying to get something out, i have to be careful to stay away with the mental. I hate it and I stopped using the bag. What do you do to avoid this?
> 
> Thanks



I love the look of peekaboo but this is the reason I haven't bought it after years of looking. I'm not sure if there's any way around it though. The placement of the lock will make it easy for you to hit your hand, or bang your watch or bracelet against that closure.


----------



## Stella0925

The other day I found some crazy scratches on the hardware of my peekaboo. Is there anyway to fix it or make it feel better. Does Fendi store do replacement of the hardware or there is no turning back...


----------



## Fab41

my first fendi buddies.. finally gave in... black n brown covered in one bag... ... where do i find info on MTO peekaboos? is this by invite only?


----------



## crisbac

Fab41 said:


> my first fendi buddies.. finally gave in... black n brown covered in one bag... ... where do i find info on MTO peekaboos? is this by invite only?


Your Blossy is lovely, Fab41!  Big congrats!


----------



## Fab41

bought so many cheaper bag charms koz i was trying to prevent the plunge on fendi.. but we all know it's a moot effort... thanks!!


----------



## crisbac

Fab41 said:


> bought so many cheaper bag charms koz i was trying to prevent the plunge on fendi.. but we all know it's a moot effort... thanks!!


The Fendi charms are really irresistible!  Btw, on the Fendi US website, in the MTO section (https://www.fendi.com/us/fendi-roma/craftsmanship/made-to-order), there's a "Request an appointment" form (https://www.fendi.com/us/fendi-roma/craftsmanship/made-to-order/mto-contact). It lists the Bal Harbour, Beverly Hills Rodeo Drive, and the New York Flagship Madison Avenue boutiques. HTH!


----------



## Fab41

crisbac said:


> The Fendi charms are really irresistible!  Btw, on the Fendi US website, in the MTO section (https://www.fendi.com/us/fendi-roma/craftsmanship/made-to-order), there's a "Request an appointment" form (https://www.fendi.com/us/fendi-roma/craftsmanship/made-to-order/mto-contact). It lists the Bal Harbour, Beverly Hills Rodeo Drive, and the New York Flagship Madison Avenue boutiques. HTH!


thank you for the info... i hope there's a thread here for mto experiences...


----------



## annilynedr

After contemplating whether or not I should get a Peekaboo for 3 years........


----------



## crisbac

annilynedr said:


> After contemplating whether or not I should get a Peekaboo for 3 years........
> 
> View attachment 3597483


Excellent decision!  And together with Hearty: perfection!  Congratulations, annilynedr!


----------



## averagejoe

annilynedr said:


> After contemplating whether or not I should get a Peekaboo for 3 years........
> 
> View attachment 3597483


Hearty and your Peekaboo were made for each other. Congratulations on your beautiful new Peekaboo!


----------



## annilynedr

averagejoe said:


> Hearty and your Peekaboo were made for each other. Congratulations on your beautiful new Peekaboo!






crisbac said:


> Excellent decision!  And together with Hearty: perfection!  Congratulations, annilynedr!



Thanks guys!  I'm just having fun dressing her up!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

annilynedr said:


> After contemplating whether or not I should get a Peekaboo for 3 years........
> 
> View attachment 3597483


Very pretty peekaboo! Love the color! Congratulations


----------



## toonie

Does anyone know if the all python in the large can be ordered?


----------



## mrs.posh

Fab41 said:


> my first fendi buddies.. finally gave in... black n brown covered in one bag... ... where do i find info on MTO peekaboos? is this by invite only?


MTOs are not by invite only. Ask your local store if they have the kit. I don't think every can offer MTO but worth asking.


----------



## mrs.posh

toonie said:


> Does anyone know if the all python in the large can be ordered?



They stopped the python I think. Only CROCO, Ostrich and Mink for exotics.


----------



## mrs.posh

annilynedr said:


> After contemplating whether or not I should get a Peekaboo for 3 years........
> 
> View attachment 3597483


Beautiful!!!


----------



## gnetief

Hi fendi lovers, does anyone know if the newer fendi bags producted probably from 2016 only comes with the RFID and no more hologram sticker?


----------



## aundria17

Stella0925 said:


> The other day I found some crazy scratches on the hardware of my peekaboo. Is there anyway to fix it or make it feel better. Does Fendi store do replacement of the hardware or there is no turning back...


I have the same issue I just noticed scratches on my lock and the frame that the lock goes through. So sad [emoji25]


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my black Peekaboo in large...


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my black Peekaboo in large...
> 
> View attachment 3623388
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623393


You look great! And that peekaboo is beautiful


----------



## ishootfilm

Love it!!!! @Prada Prince


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

mrs.posh said:


> Sharing this beauty if I havent already
> Its one of my 3 MTOs
> Makeup with Blackberry lining in Sellleria leather
> 
> I hope some of you tries the MTO service


I remember when you posted this after you got it.  How are you liking it in your collection?  I really really love that colour-makeup, right?


----------



## mrs.posh

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I remember when you posted this after you got it.  How are you liking it in your collection?  I really really love that colour-makeup, right?



Yes its the makeup. I love this colour and goes with everything. I recommend this shade if anyone is considering a MTO.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

mrs.posh said:


> Yes its the makeup. I love this colour and goes with everything. I recommend this shade if anyone is considering a MTO.


If you ever get a chance I'd love to see a mod shot. I think I'd do another selleria piece eventually. I think that colour would look cute In a mini too


----------



## mtnbird

Hi everyone!  

I have loved reading through all things Peekaboo, as I am about to purchase my first!  I am in love with the design and craftsmanship, but have a few questions for anyone who would help weigh in! 

1. I love the look of both the smooth and the selleria leather.  From my research, it sounds like the selleria is the way to go for better wear & tear, but I'm curious if the smooth leather scratches easily?   

2. I am torn between a few different bags!  I know I want one in the medium/regular size, but am torn between these colors (ah, the colors!).  Would love for opinions about which one would be both classic and fun for the long run -- grey, green, blue w/studs, navy w/monsters... OR the classic selleria black w/silver hardware (I live a casual, active, mountain life if that helps!)?

Thank you!!


----------



## memo.alive

mtnbird said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have loved reading through all things Peekaboo, as I am about to purchase my first!  I am in love with the design and craftsmanship, but have a few questions for anyone who would help weigh in!
> 
> 1. I love the look of both the smooth and the selleria leather.  From my research, it sounds like the selleria is the way to go for better wear & tear, but I'm curious if the smooth leather scratches easily?
> 
> 2. I am torn between a few different bags!  I know I want one in the medium/regular size, but am torn between these colors (ah, the colors!).  Would love for opinions about which one would be both classic and fun for the long run -- grey, green, blue w/studs, navy w/monsters... OR the classic selleria black w/silver hardware (I live a casual, active, mountain life if that helps!)?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629905
> View attachment 3629906
> View attachment 3629907
> View attachment 3629910


Hey there! Well, at the end of the day, no matter what anyone tells you, you need to trust your instinct, your gut, well, your heart, buying a luxury good, obviously entails research, but when you love something you just know.

That being said, if you want something classic, I'd highly suggest a selleria item, the logic behind that reasoning is that, the term classic is associated to something that will withstand the change of seasons, therefore, something that will endure, and with Fendi, there's no other thing that will have a guarantee of resiliency than the cuoio romano of Fendi's Selleria.

Now as for designs and colors, the peekaboo itself is an icon, a design that has proven to be daring, statement making, but at the same time exuding timelessness and ubiquity, IMHO going for simpler styles with as minimal details as possible is the way to go, this way, if you want to switch things up and accessorize you can do it with no restrictions, meaning, if you want to hang a bag charm, strap, your grandma's coin purse, or whatever you desire, it will not look very busy.

On the other hand, current designs, at least for me, the ones with the color studs are very pretty and visually catching, and I don't think that mixing those models with straps or charms would be a busy look.

From what you described as your lifestyle, if you're an active and outdoorsy person, things tend to get difficult for smooth texture bags, I highly recommend a high granularity for people like you, and as for the color, fashion is not what it used to be, you can use whatever color you want (as long as you know how to match it), in a personal note, I wouldn't want to carry another boring black bag and get lost with the rest of the world, but then again, I've always loved variety colorwise.

I really hope I don't leave you anymore confused or doubtful than you were before this post. Again, this is a matter of knowing yourself, believing and trusting in yourself, your taste and your instinct, at the end of the day, people may say a lot of things about our choices, but the only opinion that will ever really matter is what we think of ourselves.

Really looking forward to your big peekaboo reveal! Please let me know what you decided and if you will, please post a pic of your new goodie!!

Sending lots of light and best wishes your way !!


----------



## memo.alive

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my black Peekaboo in large...
> 
> View attachment 3623388
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623393


Dude, that strap is THE S*IIIIIT!!!!!!!!
AMAZING ACCESSORIES GAME!!!! LOVING IT!


----------



## memo.alive

annilynedr said:


> Thanks guys!  I'm just having fun dressing her up!
> 
> View attachment 3597537


Your peekaboo looks gorgeous with the scarf on the handle, GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

memo.alive said:


> Dude, that strap is THE S*IIIIIT!!!!!!!!
> AMAZING ACCESSORIES GAME!!!! LOVING IT!



Aww you're too kind!  But thank you!


----------



## mtnbird

memo.alive said:


> Hey there! Well, at the end of the day, no matter what anyone tells you, you need to trust your instinct, your gut, well, your heart, buying a luxury good, obviously entails research, but when you love something you just know.
> 
> That being said, if you want something classic, I'd highly suggest a selleria item, the logic behind that reasoning is that, the term classic is associated to something that will withstand the change of seasons, therefore, something that will endure, and with Fendi, there's no other thing that will have a guarantee of resiliency than the cuoio romano of Fendi's Selleria.
> 
> Now as for designs and colors, the peekaboo itself is an icon, a design that has proven to be daring, statement making, but at the same time exuding timelessness and ubiquity, IMHO going for simpler styles with as minimal details as possible is the way to go, this way, if you want to switch things up and accessorize you can do it with no restrictions, meaning, if you want to hang a bag charm, strap, your grandma's coin purse, or whatever you desire, it will not look very busy.
> 
> On the other hand, current designs, at least for me, the ones with the color studs are very pretty and visually catching, and I don't think that mixing those models with straps or charms would be a busy look.
> 
> From what you described as your lifestyle, if you're an active and outdoorsy person, things tend to get difficult for smooth texture bags, I highly recommend a high granularity for people like you, and as for the color, fashion is not what it used to be, you can use whatever color you want (as long as you know how to match it), in a personal note, I wouldn't want to carry another boring black bag and get lost with the rest of the world, but then again, I've always loved variety colorwise.
> 
> I really hope I don't leave you anymore confused or doubtful than you were before this post. Again, this is a matter of knowing yourself, believing and trusting in yourself, your taste and your instinct, at the end of the day, people may say a lot of things about our choices, but the only opinion that will ever really matter is what we think of ourselves.
> 
> Really looking forward to your big peekaboo reveal! Please let me know what you decided and if you will, please post a pic of your new goodie!!
> 
> Sending lots of light and best wishes your way !!


Memo.alive, Thank you so very much for your thoughtful reply!  I'm grateful for your advice and input!  I think you're right with the Selleria -- it would fit my lifestyle much better.  I so appreciate your encouragement to follow my instinct.   I am always a little nervous and somewhat indecisive before a large purchase, & it helps to hear great outside perspective.  Thank you for helping me narrow it down -- I love the idea of changing up the look with different charms and straps.  There are a few Fendi straps I am currently coveting.   I will definitely let you know what I decide!


----------



## gnetief

mtnbird said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have loved reading through all things Peekaboo, as I am about to purchase my first!  I am in love with the design and craftsmanship, but have a few questions for anyone who would help weigh in!
> 
> 1. I love the look of both the smooth and the selleria leather.  From my research, it sounds like the selleria is the way to go for better wear & tear, but I'm curious if the smooth leather scratches easily?
> 
> 2. I am torn between a few different bags!  I know I want one in the medium/regular size, but am torn between these colors (ah, the colors!).  Would love for opinions about which one would be both classic and fun for the long run -- grey, green, blue w/studs, navy w/monsters... OR the classic selleria black w/silver hardware (I live a casual, active, mountain life if that helps!)?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629905
> View attachment 3629906
> View attachment 3629907
> View attachment 3629910


Hi, I have a mini peekaboo, the leather is quite soft and smooth so I do think it's easier to get scratched although mine is still fine after a few uses. As for the colors, in the regular peekaboo, grey is a good option for the long run in my opinion, quite versatile. I don't own a selleria, but I can tell it's definitely more durable. =)


----------



## minoxa33

I would recommend the grey one as a classic, the green one if you want to have a bit more extravagance. Are you sure that the green one would match your clothes?




mtnbird said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have loved reading through all things Peekaboo, as I am about to purchase my first!  I am in love with the design and craftsmanship, but have a few questions for anyone who would help weigh in!
> 
> 1. I love the look of both the smooth and the selleria leather.  From my research, it sounds like the selleria is the way to go for better wear & tear, but I'm curious if the smooth leather scratches easily?
> 
> 2. I am torn between a few different bags!  I know I want one in the medium/regular size, but am torn between these colors (ah, the colors!).  Would love for opinions about which one would be both classic and fun for the long run -- grey, green, blue w/studs, navy w/monsters... OR the classic selleria black w/silver hardware (I live a casual, active, mountain life if that helps!)?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629905
> View attachment 3629906
> View attachment 3629907
> View attachment 3629910


----------



## mtnbird

gnetief said:


> Hi, I have a mini peekaboo, the leather is quite soft and smooth so I do think it's easier to get scratched although mine is still fine after a few uses. As for the colors, in the regular peekaboo, grey is a good option for the long run in my opinion, quite versatile. I don't own a selleria, but I can tell it's definitely more durable. =)


Thanks gnetief!  Great to hear your opinion about the smooth leather -- they are both so beautiful!  I think grey would be extremely versatile too!  What color of mini peekaboo do you have??


----------



## mtnbird

minoxa33 said:


> I would recommend the grey one as a classic, the green one if you want to have a bit more extravagance. Are you sure that the green one would match your clothes?


Thanks minoxa33!  I think the green is absolutely stunning. I'm actually truly torn between the grey and green right now!  Have eliminated the monster eyes for now...although fun, I think it may not stay as classic for me (personally) down the line.  Great thought about matching clothes...I tend to wear a lot of black, grey, navy, and white, with the occasional jewel tone, so I think the green would work well, but the grey would go with absolutely everything.   Ah, decisions!  Do you have any thoughts on the python?  I think it's beautiful, but I haven't heard much of anything in terms of how well Fendi's python holds up?  I would love your thoughts!


----------



## memo.alive

mtnbird said:


> Thanks minoxa33!  I think the green is absolutely stunning. I'm actually truly torn between the grey and green right now!  Have eliminated the monster eyes for now...although fun, I think it may not stay as classic for me (personally) down the line.  Great thought about matching clothes...I tend to wear a lot of black, grey, navy, and white, with the occasional jewel tone, so I think the green would work well, but the grey would go with absolutely everything.   Ah, decisions!  Do you have any thoughts on the python?  I think it's beautiful, but I haven't heard much of anything in terms of how well Fendi's python holds up?  I would love your thoughts!



Well I think you already got your answer, if your color scheme clothes wise is dark neutrals, then definitely you should get the green one, otherwise the bag will lose within the dark tones and well, what's the point on getting something if it's not gonna help you pop right? 

Anyways, please I want pics of the gorgeousness you buy ASAP!

Lots of light coming your way...


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

mtnbird said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have loved reading through all things Peekaboo, as I am about to purchase my first!  I am in love with the design and craftsmanship, but have a few questions for anyone who would help weigh in!
> 
> 1. I love the look of both the smooth and the selleria leather.  From my research, it sounds like the selleria is the way to go for better wear & tear, but I'm curious if the smooth leather scratches easily?
> 
> 2. I am torn between a few different bags!  I know I want one in the medium/regular size, but am torn between these colors (ah, the colors!).  Would love for opinions about which one would be both classic and fun for the long run -- grey, green, blue w/studs, navy w/monsters... OR the classic selleria black w/silver hardware (I live a casual, active, mountain life if that helps!)?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629905
> View attachment 3629906
> View attachment 3629907
> View attachment 3629910


I have the grey and I love it but the Blue is (or green?) is gorgeous!  I think the blue/green one is just as timeless as the gray.  

I personally think the grain of the selleria is gorgeous and the other leather is pretty but I didn't like it as much as the selleria.  You could try to do a Made to Order piece as well.  I can't remember how much more expensive it is to do so though. 30% maybe?


----------



## memo.alive

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I have the grey and I love it but the Blue is (or green?) is gorgeous!  I think the blue/green one is just as timeless as the gray.
> 
> I personally think the grain of the selleria is gorgeous and the other leather is pretty but I didn't like it as much as the selleria.  You could try to do a Made to Order piece as well.  I can't remember how much more expensive it is to do so though. 30% maybe?



Well I always say, if money is no objection, why not? I mean, a selleria piece personalized, well, come to papa...


----------



## mtnbird

memo.alive said:


> Well I think you already got your answer, if your color scheme clothes wise is dark neutrals, then definitely you should get the green one, otherwise the bag will lose within the dark tones and well, what's the point on getting something if it's not gonna help you pop right?
> 
> Anyways, please I want pics of the gorgeousness you buy ASAP!
> 
> Lots of light coming your way...


Oh memo.alive, you are the very _best _enabler!


----------



## mtnbird

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I have the grey and I love it but the Blue is (or green?) is gorgeous!  I think the blue/green one is just as timeless as the gray.
> 
> I personally think the grain of the selleria is gorgeous and the other leather is pretty but I didn't like it as much as the selleria.  You could try to do a Made to Order piece as well.  I can't remember how much more expensive it is to do so though. 30% maybe?


Thank you for your thoughts Kellybuzzbuzz!  So happy to hear how much you love the selleria & also the grey!  I haven't seen the Amazon-green in stores, but the pictures on Fendi's site are stunning.  I'm curious to see if they will release this color with their new Peekaboo Essentials line.  I would absolutely love to do a Made to Order peekaboo.  I may just have to make an appointment next time I am close to a boutique that has the option -- I wish they all did!


----------



## memo.alive

mtnbird said:


> Thank you for your thoughts Kellybuzzbuzz!  So happy to hear how much you love the selleria & also the grey!  I haven't seen the Amazon-green in stores, but the pictures on Fendi's site are stunning.  I'm curious to see if they will release this color with their new Peekaboo Essentials line.  I would absolutely love to do a Made to Order peekaboo.  I may just have to make an appointment next time I am close to a boutique that has the option -- I wish they all did!



About the amazon green on the essentials I think they did release it, since in the boutique in my town I saw a Peekaboo Essential in I think that green and dark brown on the inside, you should ask your SA about it, next time I visit the store I'll ask them if they still have that essential in those colors (I don't remember seeing it last time I was there, but then again, I think every week or so they switch the merchandise on display) so I can take a pic and post it here.


----------



## mtnbird

memo.alive said:


> About the amazon green on the essentials I think they did release it, since in the boutique in my town I saw a Peekaboo Essential in I think that green and dark brown on the inside, you should ask your SA about it, next time I visit the store I'll ask them if they still have that essential in those colors (I don't remember seeing it last time I was there, but then again, I think every week or so they switch the merchandise on display) so I can take a pic and post it here.


Thank you!! That would be awesome!  I am still waiting to hear back from my SA.   What are your thoughts on the Essential??


----------



## memo.alive

Well I think it's quite striking, even when the core elements of the peekaboo remain untouched this revamping or tweaking of the image just gives the bag a whole other look, to me, either of peekaboos are great, but if I may be candid, I love the original, to me is seems sturdier since the top of the leather panels have more leather and to me seem less fragile, also, the Peekaboo Essential is still not available in Selleria, so, since my heart was actually stolen by Selleria, well, I'm biased I must admit, but then again, the essential model shouldn't be easily dismissed.

Oh dear, you have a lot to consider now, haha.


----------



## gnetief

mtnbird said:


> Thanks gnetief!  Great to hear your opinion about the smooth leather -- they are both so beautiful!  I think grey would be extremely versatile too!  What color of mini peekaboo do you have??


Hi, I have it in orange, I love it. I have a lot of dark colored bags and most of my clothes are navy, blue, black, so the orange definitely brighten up the look. As memo.alive suggested, green probably is a better choice based on your outfits. I do also love grey though =)


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

mtnbird said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have loved reading through all things Peekaboo, as I am about to purchase my first!  I am in love with the design and craftsmanship, but have a few questions for anyone who would help weigh in!
> 
> 1. I love the look of both the smooth and the selleria leather.  From my research, it sounds like the selleria is the way to go for better wear & tear, but I'm curious if the smooth leather scratches easily?
> 
> 2. I am torn between a few different bags!  I know I want one in the medium/regular size, but am torn between these colors (ah, the colors!).  Would love for opinions about which one would be both classic and fun for the long run -- grey, green, blue w/studs, navy w/monsters... OR the classic selleria black w/silver hardware (I live a casual, active, mountain life if that helps!)?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629905
> View attachment 3629906
> View attachment 3629907
> View attachment 3629910


I relooked at the Selleria choices you have and the Amazon-green has python on the handle.  Not sure if you are interested in taking extra care of that?  I did see a alternative of Midnight blue on the USA site.  

But now I'm looking at the Mini Peekaboo.  the silver and dove-gray are so pretty


----------



## BlueCherry

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> But now I'm looking at the Mini Peekaboo.  the silver and dove-gray are so pretty



I'm this close to ordering the dove gray but I keep thinking the colour is too warm. I wish it was the turtledove colour of the BTW bag...


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

BigCherry said:


> I'm this close to ordering the dove gray but I keep thinking the colour is too warm. I wish it was the turtledove colour of the BTW bag...


Oh no the dove gray mini has python handles too   I do think it's the same colour but it looks just slightly different since the leather grain is not the same.


----------



## mtnbird

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I relooked at the Selleria choices you have and the Amazon-green has python on the handle.  Not sure if you are interested in taking extra care of that?  I did see a alternative of Midnight blue on the USA site.
> 
> But now I'm looking at the Mini Peekaboo.  the silver and dove-gray are so pretty


I debated about the python handles for a long time! I wish it was the Amazon green Selleria instead, but I went ahead and ordered it anyways!  Do you have any Fendi pieces with python?  I have been wondering about the wear and tear...   I have no experience with Fendi's python.  I'm hoping it doesn't require too much extra care, and that it will last. I am thinking that worse case scenario, I can switch the strap out.  But the handles will still be fixed.  Hmmm..  The Midnight blue peekaboo is beautiful!  So classic...so hard to choose just one color!  Absolutely love the silver, and I agree with you on the dove grey -- it looks a little warm to me.  I prefer the turtledove too.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

mtnbird said:


> I debated about the python handles for a long time! I wish it was the Amazon green Selleria instead, but I went ahead and ordered it anyways!  Do you have any Fendi pieces with python?  I have been wondering about the wear and tear...   I have no experience with Fendi's python.  I'm hoping it doesn't require too much extra care, and that it will last. I am thinking that worse case scenario, I can switch the strap out.  But the handles will still be fixed.  Hmmm..  The Midnight blue peekaboo is beautiful!  So classic...so hard to choose just one color!  Absolutely love the silver, and I agree with you on the dove grey -- it looks a little warm to me.  I prefer the turtledove too.


I've heard of people having to treat it more often and sometimes the scales will fall off BUT I do not have personal history with Python what so ever-I'm just not sure it's suitable for my personal lifestyle.  Someone else might have actual news about their own python bags?  Hopefully someone will chime in.  BUT it is a gorgeous bag and I've been tempted by their all Python peekaboos too.


----------



## Adrian Ho

mtnbird said:


> I debated about the python handles for a long time! I wish it was the Amazon green Selleria instead, but I went ahead and ordered it anyways!  Do you have any Fendi pieces with python?  I have been wondering about the wear and tear...   I have no experience with Fendi's python.  I'm hoping it doesn't require too much extra care, and that it will last. I am thinking that worse case scenario, I can switch the strap out.  But the handles will still be fixed.  Hmmm..  The Midnight blue peekaboo is beautiful!  So classic...so hard to choose just one color!  Absolutely love the silver, and I agree with you on the dove grey -- it looks a little warm to me.  I prefer the turtledove too.



Don't have any python bags, but I think you can wrap the handle with wrappy to protect the python handle.


----------



## mtnbird

Adrian Ho said:


> Don't have any python bags, but I think you can wrap the handle with wrappy to protect the python handle.


Great idea!  Thanks Adrian!


----------



## Adrian Ho

mtnbird said:


> Great idea!  Thanks Adrian!



You are welcome! Would love see your new bag wrapping with a pretty scarf.


----------



## memo.alive

Hey @mtnbird! Remember I promised I'd get some shots of the essentials on my local boutique, well here they are, also I included shots from a small peekaboo with the python handles, I really like that one, since the hardware is actually matte black, I'm sorry for the color contrast, my phone does tricky stuff with high levels of light.

Here's the essential that I honestly thought was green on the outside, but it turns out its brown on the outside and green on the inside, nonetheless it's an amazing color combo, pics really don't make it justice:



Now, here's the other essential, its light blue with a darker blue on the inside:





And finally as a bonus, the small selleria peekaboo with python handles and matte black hardware:





Hope this helps you, if the one you like is not on your local boutique ask your SA if maybe thay could ask for it to be sent to that boutique, my peekaboo was actually ordered via the NY corporate since it wasn't even originally planned to be sent to my country, but the lovely guys at my local Fendi worked their unreal magic !!

I really hope we can see pics of your peekaboo soon, can't wait to find out which one you chose.

Sending lots of light and good vibes your way...


----------



## gnetief

memo.alive said:


> Hey @mtnbird! Remember I promised I'd get some shots of the essentials on my local boutique, well here they are, also I included shots from a small peekaboo with the python handles, I really like that one, since the hardware is actually matte black, I'm sorry for the color contrast, my phone does tricky stuff with high levels of light.
> 
> Here's the essential that I honestly thought was green on the outside, but it turns out its brown on the outside and green on the inside, nonetheless it's an amazing color combo, pics really don't make it justice:
> View attachment 3640897
> 
> 
> Now, here's the other essential, its light blue with a darker blue on the inside:
> View attachment 3640898
> 
> View attachment 3640899
> 
> 
> And finally as a bonus, the small selleria peekaboo with python handles and matte black hardware:
> View attachment 3640900
> 
> View attachment 3640901
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you, if the one you like is not on your local boutique ask your SA if maybe thay could ask for it to be sent to that boutique, my peekaboo was actually ordered via the NY corporate since it wasn't even originally planned to be sent to my country, but the lovely guys at my local Fendi worked their unreal magic !!
> 
> I really hope we can see pics of your peekaboo soon, can't wait to find out which one you chose.
> 
> Sending lots of light and good vibes your way...


Woot, I love the peekaboo essential. Can't believe it's already in stores, I may go and check it out at my local boutique tomorrow, thanks for uploading the photo =)


----------



## Coconuts40

memo.alive said:


> Hey @mtnbird! Remember I promised I'd get some shots of the essentials on my local boutique, well here they are, also I included shots from a small peekaboo with the python handles, I really like that one, since the hardware is actually matte black, I'm sorry for the color contrast, my phone does tricky stuff with high levels of light.
> 
> Here's the essential that I honestly thought was green on the outside, but it turns out its brown on the outside and green on the inside, nonetheless it's an amazing color combo, pics really don't make it justice:
> View attachment 3640897
> 
> 
> Now, here's the other essential, its light blue with a darker blue on the inside:
> View attachment 3640898
> 
> View attachment 3640899
> 
> 
> And finally as a bonus, the small selleria peekaboo with python handles and matte black hardware:
> View attachment 3640900
> 
> View attachment 3640901
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you, if the one you like is not on your local boutique ask your SA if maybe thay could ask for it to be sent to that boutique, my peekaboo was actually ordered via the NY corporate since it wasn't even originally planned to be sent to my country, but the lovely guys at my local Fendi worked their unreal magic !!
> 
> I really hope we can see pics of your peekaboo soon, can't wait to find out which one you chose.
> 
> Sending lots of light and good vibes your way...



Wow, these are gorgeous, thank you for sharing!


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> Hey @mtnbird! Remember I promised I'd get some shots of the essentials on my local boutique, well here they are, also I included shots from a small peekaboo with the python handles, I really like that one, since the hardware is actually matte black, I'm sorry for the color contrast, my phone does tricky stuff with high levels of light.
> 
> Here's the essential that I honestly thought was green on the outside, but it turns out its brown on the outside and green on the inside, nonetheless it's an amazing color combo, pics really don't make it justice:
> View attachment 3640897
> 
> 
> Now, here's the other essential, its light blue with a darker blue on the inside:
> View attachment 3640898
> 
> View attachment 3640899
> 
> 
> And finally as a bonus, the small selleria peekaboo with python handles and matte black hardware:
> View attachment 3640900
> 
> View attachment 3640901
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you, if the one you like is not on your local boutique ask your SA if maybe thay could ask for it to be sent to that boutique, my peekaboo was actually ordered via the NY corporate since it wasn't even originally planned to be sent to my country, but the lovely guys at my local Fendi worked their unreal magic !!
> 
> I really hope we can see pics of your peekaboo soon, can't wait to find out which one you chose.
> 
> Sending lots of light and good vibes your way...


It is stunning! I do hope they release one in Selleria.


----------



## mtnbird

memo.alive said:


> Hey @mtnbird! Remember I promised I'd get some shots of the essentials on my local boutique, well here they are, also I included shots from a small peekaboo with the python handles, I really like that one, since the hardware is actually matte black, I'm sorry for the color contrast, my phone does tricky stuff with high levels of light.
> 
> Here's the essential that I honestly thought was green on the outside, but it turns out its brown on the outside and green on the inside, nonetheless it's an amazing color combo, pics really don't make it justice:
> View attachment 3640897
> 
> 
> Now, here's the other essential, its light blue with a darker blue on the inside:
> View attachment 3640898
> 
> View attachment 3640899
> 
> 
> And finally as a bonus, the small selleria peekaboo with python handles and matte black hardware:
> View attachment 3640900
> 
> View attachment 3640901
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you, if the one you like is not on your local boutique ask your SA if maybe thay could ask for it to be sent to that boutique, my peekaboo was actually ordered via the NY corporate since it wasn't even originally planned to be sent to my country, but the lovely guys at my local Fendi worked their unreal magic !!
> 
> I really hope we can see pics of your peekaboo soon, can't wait to find out which one you chose.
> 
> Sending lots of light and good vibes your way...


Memo.alive, you are amazing! Thank you so much!!!  You are so incredibly kind & thoughtful to go out of your way for me!  The brown/green essential is stunning.  I'm also in love with the blue color combination...and the selleria with python and matte black hardware!  I haven't seen these particular color combinations or the essentials in my local boutique (they sell out of new items so fast!).    It is so great to see what else is out there--I may need all of them.  Those shots were what I needed to make up my mind, I have a new gorgeous bag arriving soon!  Couldn't have done it without you! I don't want to give it away, but I will post shots really soon!!


----------



## memo.alive

mtnbird said:


> Memo.alive, you are amazing! Thank you so much!!!  You are so incredibly kind & thoughtful to go out of your way for me!  The brown/green essential is stunning.  I'm also in love with the blue color combination...and the selleria with python and matte black hardware!  I haven't seen these particular color combinations or the essentials in my local boutique (they sell out of new items so fast!).    It is so great to see what else is out there--I may need all of them.  Those shots were what I needed to make up my mind, I have a new gorgeous bag arriving soon!  Couldn't have done it without you! I don't want to give it away, but I will post shots really soon!!


You better fulfill that promise!

Honestly so happy for you and so satisfied to know I was of help !! Can't wait, post your reveal soon!


----------



## BlueCherry

After dithering for about 2 years on colour and size I finally ordered one. I wanted a neutral and would have preferred a cooler tone like the turtledove colour however this one is surprisingly pretty. I think it will work as an all year round colour which is an added bonus as I was buying a small SS bag [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

BigCherry said:


> After dithering for about 2 years on colour and size I finally ordered one. I wanted a neutral and would have preferred a cooler tone like the turtledove colour however this one is surprisingly pretty. I think it will work as an all year round colour which is an added bonus as I was buying a small SS bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3647516


Congratulations! The colour is beautiful!


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! The colour is beautiful!



Thank you

How is the slouch going on yours?


----------



## averagejoe

BigCherry said:


> Thank you
> 
> How is the slouch going on yours?


Not slouching much yet. Still waiting for the front to soften up a bit more.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

BigCherry said:


> After dithering for about 2 years on colour and size I finally ordered one. I wanted a neutral and would have preferred a cooler tone like the turtledove colour however this one is surprisingly pretty. I think it will work as an all year round colour which is an added bonus as I was buying a small SS bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3647516


Lovely! Congratulations


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> Not slouching much yet. Still waiting for the front to soften up a bit more.



I was pushing the front of my mini down, out of simple curiosity of course , and I can see no way it will ever slouch it's so well made. I know the bigger ones do but I'm not surprised it takes quite some time.


----------



## BlueCherry

Designerhbgirl said:


> Lovely! Congratulations



Thank you so much


----------



## averagejoe

BigCherry said:


> I was pushing the front of my mini down, out of simple curiosity of course , and I can see no way it will ever slouch it's so well made. I know the bigger ones do but I'm not surprised it takes quite some time.


I agree. The smaller it is, the less likely it will slouch.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> Not slouching much yet. Still waiting for the front to soften up a bit more.


It's a matter of patience, I honestly love the way the front panel transforms and gives in through time, I think the secret is to keep on using the bag, I don't think the storage helps the leather on giving in


----------



## averagejoe

memo.alive said:


> It's a matter of patience, I honestly love the way the front panel transforms and gives in through time, I think the secret is to keep on using the bag, I don't think the storage helps the leather on giving in


I know. I only get to use it on weekends. I don't want to take the bag to work and ruin it on the crowded commute.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I know. I only get to use it on weekends. I don't want to take the bag to work and ruin it on the crowded commute.


Well in that case, you're right, if your daily routine involves commuting then it is not that wise to use such a nice bag, but then again, it's selleria, so well, anyways, I think I would feel as eerie as you of thinking what could happen to my bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> I know. I only get to use it on weekends. I don't want to take the bag to work and ruin it on the crowded commute.



I used to be like that. My most treasured (discontinued) bag got ruined, repaired, then totally ruined by being too careful and nervous.  Now I use all my bags wherever I like and they stay safe, I think because I don't worry, although I still treat them well.


----------



## averagejoe

BigCherry said:


> I used to be like that. My most treasured (discontinued) bag got ruined, repaired, then totally ruined by being too careful and nervous.  Now I use all my bags wherever I like and they stay safe, I think because I don't worry, although I still treat them well.


I've been changing this. I used to not wear any nice bags to work. Now I use my Prada nylon messenger. I wouldn't have imagined that I would be okay with taking a Prada to work daily years ago, but I do now.

Slowly I will move up to my nicer, more delicate bags to bring to work.


----------



## memo.alive

averagejoe said:


> I've been changing this. I used to not wear any nice bags to work. Now I use my Prada nylon messenger. I wouldn't have imagined that I would be okay with taking a Prada to work daily years ago, but I do now.
> 
> Slowly I will move up to my nicer, more delicate bags to bring to work.


Well it all depends on your line of work, since I got to work at an office space, and I'm fortunate enough to move around in my own car, its actually way more likely that I use my nice bags to work than to go out on weekends (I know that sounds odd), since the office well, is quite a steady and enclosed (and well, safe bag-wise) environment, in fact, I like using my bag bug to work more than, let's say to go out to dinner, specially if I'm on a terrace or an open space (I get really weird and the wind goes hard on the bug).


----------



## mtnbird

memo.alive said:


> You better fulfill that promise!
> 
> Honestly so happy for you and so satisfied to know I was of help !! Can't wait, post your reveal soon!


Very very excited to have good news to share!

I received an amazing package in the mail today! My local boutique didn't have the one that I fell in love with so, as you advised me, I followed my instinct & placed the order! Can you guess which one?






And for the Big Reveal...




Ta Da!!!

I am in love with the color and the Selleria, you couldn't have been more right!! It is perfect!!

Thank you so much again for all your help, I am through the moon and couldn't have done it without you! Can't wait to wear this on so many adventures to come!


----------



## mtnbird

BigCherry said:


> After dithering for about 2 years on colour and size I finally ordered one. I wanted a neutral and would have preferred a cooler tone like the turtledove colour however this one is surprisingly pretty. I think it will work as an all year round colour which is an added bonus as I was buying a small SS bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3647516


Beautiful!!  Perfect color for all seasons.


----------



## memo.alive

mtnbird said:


> Very very excited to have good news to share!
> 
> I received an amazing package in the mail today! My local boutique didn't have the one that I fell in love with so, as you advised me, I followed my instinct & placed the order! Can you guess which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Big Reveal...
> 
> View attachment 3649476
> 
> 
> Ta Da!!!
> 
> I am in love with the color and the Selleria, you couldn't have been more right!! It is perfect!!
> 
> Thank you so much again for all your help, I am through the moon and couldn't have done it without you! Can't wait to wear this on so many adventures to come!


YAAAAAAASSS!!!!!!!! That is a S T U N N I N G color!!!!! What an amazing piece you got, even though the color is not that bright its certainly a statement piece because of the python handle! I'm truly so happy for you!!!

Isn't the cuoio romano exquisite? TBH I think Fendi just ruined my taste for textured leather from any other brand, I used to be obsessed with my Prada in Vitello Daino, but it simply does not EFFING compare!!

Promise you'll post pics of your peekaboo in action either here or the Fendi outfits thread!

I know that it might sound odd, but it makes me so so happy to hear you finally made your choice and that in some part I was able to help !!!

Sending a big hug and lots of light your way


----------



## crisbac

BigCherry said:


> After dithering for about 2 years on colour and size I finally ordered one. I wanted a neutral and would have preferred a cooler tone like the turtledove colour however this one is surprisingly pretty. I think it will work as an all year round colour which is an added bonus as I was buying a small SS bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3647516


Huge congrats, BigCherry!  Absolutely lovely!  It's similar to my Baguette's color, definitely all year round! Enjoy!


----------



## crisbac

mtnbird said:


> Very very excited to have good news to share!
> 
> I received an amazing package in the mail today! My local boutique didn't have the one that I fell in love with so, as you advised me, I followed my instinct & placed the order! Can you guess which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Big Reveal...
> 
> View attachment 3649476
> 
> 
> Ta Da!!!
> 
> I am in love with the color and the Selleria, you couldn't have been more right!! It is perfect!!
> 
> Thank you so much again for all your help, I am through the moon and couldn't have done it without you! Can't wait to wear this on so many adventures to come!


Congratulations, mtnbird!  Your Peekaboo is gorgeous!  I saw it IRL in Rome and I loved the color! Enjoy! (Btw, photos don't do justice to show how beautiful this color is.)


----------



## BlueCherry

crisbac said:


> Huge congrats, BigCherry!  Absolutely lovely!  It's similar to my Baguette's color, definitely all year round! Enjoy!



Thank you crisbac 

What colours do you wear with this shade of bag?


----------



## crisbac

BigCherry said:


> Thank you crisbac
> 
> What colours do you wear with this shade of bag?


I wear white, light and dark grey, pink, fuchsia, navy blue, sometimes total black, and blue jeans. Those are the colors I like the most for my clothes and that I wear with my Baguette, or with my turtledove By The Way. HTH!


----------



## BlueCherry

Thanks crisbac, with the exception of navy I wear the same so the bag should go well - I love the turtledove colour


----------



## averagejoe

mtnbird said:


> Very very excited to have good news to share!
> 
> I received an amazing package in the mail today! My local boutique didn't have the one that I fell in love with so, as you advised me, I followed my instinct & placed the order! Can you guess which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Big Reveal...
> 
> View attachment 3649476
> 
> 
> Ta Da!!!
> 
> I am in love with the color and the Selleria, you couldn't have been more right!! It is perfect!!
> 
> Thank you so much again for all your help, I am through the moon and couldn't have done it without you! Can't wait to wear this on so many adventures to come!


AMAZING! Congratulations!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

mtnbird said:


> Very very excited to have good news to share!
> 
> I received an amazing package in the mail today! My local boutique didn't have the one that I fell in love with so, as you advised me, I followed my instinct & placed the order! Can you guess which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Big Reveal...
> 
> View attachment 3649476
> 
> 
> Ta Da!!!
> 
> I am in love with the color and the Selleria, you couldn't have been more right!! It is perfect!!
> 
> Thank you so much again for all your help, I am through the moon and couldn't have done it without you! Can't wait to wear this on so many adventures to come!



LOVE your peekaboo! It's absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## baglvr2012

mtnbird said:


> Very very excited to have good news to share!
> 
> I received an amazing package in the mail today! My local boutique didn't have the one that I fell in love with so, as you advised me, I followed my instinct & placed the order! Can you guess which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Big Reveal...
> 
> View attachment 3649476
> 
> 
> Ta Da!!!
> 
> I am in love with the color and the Selleria, you couldn't have been more right!! It is perfect!!
> 
> Thank you so much again for all your help, I am through the moon and couldn't have done it without you! Can't wait to wear this on so many adventures to come!


What a beautiful combo!  Congrats on your bag!


----------



## theclassic

mtnbird said:


> Very very excited to have good news to share!
> 
> I received an amazing package in the mail today! My local boutique didn't have the one that I fell in love with so, as you advised me, I followed my instinct & placed the order! Can you guess which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Big Reveal...
> 
> View attachment 3649476
> 
> 
> Ta Da!!!
> 
> I am in love with the color and the Selleria, you couldn't have been more right!! It is perfect!!
> 
> Thank you so much again for all your help, I am through the moon and couldn't have done it without you! Can't wait to wear this on so many adventures to come!



OMG congrats!!!! What is this gorgeous color called?!


----------



## jessie_nash

Hello everyone! I've been new here, and recently I'm thinking about getting a mini peekaboo or Hermes Picotin. However I couldn't decide between there two on my own! They both have cons and pros  Can I ask for some opinion about how you think about these two bags? Thanks a lot ))


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

jessie_nash said:


> Hello everyone! I've been new here, and recently I'm thinking about getting a mini peekaboo or Hermes Picotin. However I couldn't decide between there two on my own! They both have cons and pros  Can I ask for some opinion about how you think about these two bags? Thanks a lot ))


Purely preferential but I just don't find the Picotin to be attractive.  I love the structure of the peekboo and I think a mini could be fun for either day or evening.  What colour are you thinking about?


----------



## jessie_nash

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Purely preferential but I just don't find the Picotin to be attractive.  I love the structure of the peekboo and I think a mini could be fun for either day or evening.  What colour are you thinking about?


I'm thinking about the green mix with the brown handle and strap. It seems like matching outfit easily  I was considering picotin mostly because the nappa leather is soft and fragile  And I'm not very good at baby my bags LOL


----------



## BlueCherry

jessie_nash said:


> Hello everyone! I've been new here, and recently I'm thinking about getting a mini peekaboo or Hermes Picotin. However I couldn't decide between there two on my own! They both have cons and pros  Can I ask for some opinion about how you think about these two bags? Thanks a lot ))



I don't like the shape of the picotin much but absolutely love my new mini peekaboo. It's just about big enough to be used as an everyday bag if you don't carry work stuff. And you have hand carry or the long strap plus the choice of fastening it when necessary. Plus it looks so good


----------



## jessie_nash

BigCherry said:


> I don't like the shape of the picotin much but absolutely love my new mini peekaboo. It's just about big enough to be used as an everyday bag if you don't carry work stuff. And you have hand carry or the long strap plus the choice of fastening it when necessary. Plus it looks so good


Good points!! I'd love to have my hands free  The only think that keeps me from getting peekaboo is because of its easily scratched soft leather =] I'm wondering that how your peekaboo been doing? Do you have to baby your bag in daily uses? =]


----------



## BlueCherry

jessie_nash said:


> Good points!! I'd love to have my hands free  The only think that keeps me from getting peekaboo is because of its easily scratched soft leather =] I'm wondering that how your peekaboo been doing? Do you have to baby your bag in daily uses? =]



I've only had mine two weeks but it looks the same as new. Whilst it's soft, it isn't delicate in my opionion. I have one Chanel lambskin item and so many people say that's delicate and it really isn't. I love those soft leathers, they feel so beautiful. I never baby my bags but am relatively careful where I put them.  My BTW bags have soft leather too and they still look great. I personally don't and won't worry about the soft leathers.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

jessie_nash said:


> I'm thinking about the green mix with the brown handle and strap. It seems like matching outfit easily  I was considering picotin mostly because the nappa leather is soft and fragile  And I'm not very good at baby my bags LOL


I'm not sure about the scratching since I bought the selleria version.  Is this possibly in your budget?  If not I would look at used versions online or maybe someone on here can show you their older nappa peekaboo?  This might help you better make a decision.


----------



## jessie_nash

BigCherry said:


> I've only had mine two weeks but it looks the same as new. Whilst it's soft, it isn't delicate in my opionion. I have one Chanel lambskin item and so many people say that's delicate and it really isn't. I love those soft leathers, they feel so beautiful. I never baby my bags but am relatively careful where I put them.  My BTW bags have soft leather too and they still look great. I personally don't and won't worry about the soft leathers.


Thank you for sharing your experience  I love how the nappa leather feels like! I'm normally pretty careful about storing the bag, conditioning it too. If it doesn't require extra work I think I'm gonna give it a try


----------



## jessie_nash

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I'm not sure about the scratching since I bought the selleria version.  Is this possibly in your budget?  If not I would look at used versions online or maybe someone on here can show you their older nappa peekaboo?  This might help you better make a decision.


I like the selleria version in the medium size! And I think I'll consider get one for work use  it's a really good idea to look at some used nappa ones to determine if it's worth it to me


----------



## celinegirlhk

Hello everyone, my friend's mum is looking to get either the Peekaboo or Dotcom bag. I think she's mid-late 40s and she's a teacher. I'm not entirely sure what she'd be using the bag for (e.g. everyday, occasion or for work as my friend wasn't very informative [emoji23]) but I'm guessing she'd like the medium size. She also has a couple of Louis Vuitton bags already. I know this is a Peekaboo thread so really I'm just wondering if there are any of you in a similar age range who really love the Peekaboo or could give any insight into the practicality of the bag (e.g. how much it carries, weight, easy/hard access, general wear and tear, whether you've experienced colour transfer or find it secure enough as there's no zip etc.). Thank you! [emoji3]

I think this is probably the sort of thing she's looking for. Just the regular Peekaboo 
View attachment 3664620


----------



## averagejoe

celinegirlhk said:


> Hello everyone, my friend's mum is looking to get either the Peekaboo or Dotcom bag. I think she's mid-late 40s and she's a teacher. I'm not entirely sure what she'd be using the bag for (e.g. everyday, occasion or for work as my friend wasn't very informative [emoji23]) but I'm guessing she'd like the medium size. She also has a couple of Louis Vuitton bags already. I know this is a Peekaboo thread so really I'm just wondering if there are any of you in a similar age range who really love the Peekaboo or could give any insight into the practicality of the bag (e.g. how much it carries, weight, easy/hard access, general wear and tear, whether you've experienced colour transfer or find it secure enough as there's no zip etc.). Thank you! [emoji3]
> 
> I think this is probably the sort of thing she's looking for. Just the regular Peekaboo
> View attachment 3664620


I suggest the Peekaboo Essential. It's absolutely stunning. The Peekaboo is a Fendi icon. I'm not sure about the staying power of the Dot.com, though.


----------



## BlueCherry

I keep hearing about the essential peekaboo but don't know what it is .... ? [emoji85]


----------



## averagejoe

BigCherry said:


> I keep hearing about the essential peekaboo but don't know what it is .... ? [emoji85]


It's a Peekaboo with cleaner lines and a more minimalist approach than the original.


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> It's a Peekaboo with cleaner lines and a more minimalist approach than the original.



Thanks @averagejoe [emoji4]


----------



## melsig

Hello, newbie here.  Can anyone tell me if an iPad Mini, preferably with case, fits in a Peekaboo Mini?  The stated dimensions suggest that it would, but I've already learned the hard way with other bags not to rely on this!  Thanks so much.


----------



## BlueCherry

melsig said:


> Hello, newbie here.  Can anyone tell me if an iPad Mini, preferably with case, fits in a Peekaboo Mini?  The stated dimensions suggest that it would, but I've already learned the hard way with other bags not to rely on this!  Thanks so much.



Hi, I don't have an iPad mini but I can say that the access at the top of the bag is marginally smaller than the bottom of the bag. You can widen it a bit by opening the poppers. Hopefully someone else with an iPad mini can chime in...


----------



## melsig

BigCherry said:


> Hi, I don't have an iPad mini but I can say that the access at the top of the bag is marginally smaller than the bottom of the bag. You can widen it a bit by opening the poppers. Hopefully someone else with an iPad mini can chime in...



That's kind of what I'm afraid of.  I need room for key case, card case, Kindle, my son's iPad Mini and his glucometer (he's diabetic - I'd estimate it at the size of a small makeup pouch).  I was originally thinking of buying the black whipstitch baguette - which could hold everything but the iPad Mini, but then I thought I should probably try to buy something big enough for the iPad Mini.  The Peekaboo Medium is bigger (and costlier) than I wanted to go, though...  Thanks for responding!


----------



## iamrose

Hello, i just got my first fendi regular peekaboo in mud brown with the pequin pattern lining. As much as the color is stunning, i am now worried about color transfer.
can anyone share their experenience, if any. I still have about a week to change it to a black color, which was my other color preference.

thank you!


----------



## natb

Great prices at fendi in my home country. I'm new tot his forum you can message me for any questions. 

The bags start at $2000.


----------



## amyleipei

xxxxxxxx


----------



## aundria17

Just received my first peekaboo. It's the mini wave.  Anyone have suggestions on whether I should treat the leather ?


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Everyone,
I keep seeing photos of the Peekaboo 'Essentials" line on this forum which is fantastic, but I can't seem to find it online. Is this a new Peekaboo that will be coming out in the fall?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

aundria17 said:


> Just received my first peekaboo. It's the mini wave.  Anyone have suggestions on whether I should treat the leather ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683182
> View attachment 3683183


I don't suggest applying any product on the leather, as it may change the finish on the leather.

Just avoid getting water in contact with the leather, and also avoid scratches, and it will wear beautifully.


----------



## averagejoe

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I keep seeing photos of the Peekaboo 'Essentials" line on this forum which is fantastic, but I can't seem to find it online. Is this a new Peekaboo that will be coming out in the fall?  Thank you in advance.


The Peekaboo Essential is already out but it seems like it is only available at Fendi boutiques and concessions.


----------



## Coconuts40

averagejoe said:


> The Peekaboo Essential is already out but it seems like it is only available at Fendi boutiques and concessions.



Thank you. Its really stunning!  I will see if I can get my hands on one somehow.


----------



## averagejoe

Coconuts40 said:


> Thank you. Its really stunning!  I will see if I can get my hands on one somehow.


It is truly stunning. Please post pics if you get one!!!


----------



## aundria17

averagejoe said:


> I don't suggest applying any product on the leather, as it may change the finish on the leather.
> 
> Just avoid getting water in contact with the leather, and also avoid scratches, and it will wear beautifully.


Thank you


----------



## Kmerc

aundria17 said:


> Just received my first peekaboo. It's the mini wave.  Anyone have suggestions on whether I should treat the leather ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683182
> View attachment 3683183



Congrats! So cute!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Peekaboo experts/lovers please help. I want to get my first peekaboo- needs to be preloved due to recent spending. I really like the look of this- but the seller states it's light grey whereas the stock photos I could find say it's white. It has a yellow trim and red interior. Has anyone seen this one in real life or know the actual colour? Thank you


----------



## BlueCherry

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3690015
> View attachment 3690017
> View attachment 3690019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekaboo experts/lovers please help. I want to get my first peekaboo- needs to be preloved due to recent spending. I really like the look of this- but the seller states it's light grey whereas the stock photos I could find say it's white. It has a yellow trim and red interior. Has anyone seen this one in real life or know the actual colour? Thank you



Is there any way you could ask to see the tag and then google it and see what images come up. I have a dove grey peekaboo and no way is it even slightly grey, it's light brown.


----------



## Harper Quinn

BigCherry said:


> Is there any way you could ask to see the tag and then google it and see what images come up. I have a dove grey peekaboo and no way is it even slightly grey, it's light brown.


Thank you. Sadly she hasn't replied


----------



## Harper Quinn

BigCherry said:


> Is there any way you could ask to see the tag and then google it and see what images come up. I have a dove grey peekaboo and no way is it even slightly grey, it's light brown.


Bit more detective work and I found that it originally came from Fashionphile and it's called silk calfskin powder grey brick?. Fashionphile also described it as light grey!


----------



## BlueCherry

Harper Quinn said:


> Bit more detective work and I found that it originally came from Fashionphile and it's called silk calfskin powder grey brick?. Fashionphile also described it as light grey!



Well done with the detective work [emoji23]

Powder grey sounds like a true to tone pale grey - I hope it's the right shade for you. Good luck...


----------



## Harper Quinn

BigCherry said:


> Well done with the detective work [emoji23]
> 
> Powder grey sounds like a true to tone pale grey - I hope it's the right shade for you. Good luck...


Thank you, I'm not sure, the seller has accepted my offer but hasn't replied to my questions. The bag has had 4 owners already... I love the yellow tr but I can't be sure of the colour so will maybe pass


----------



## annilynedr

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you, I'm not sure, the seller has accepted my offer but hasn't replied to my questions. The bag has had 4 owners already... I love the yellow tr but I can't be sure of the colour so will maybe pass



Keep looking, deals on peekaboos always come up .


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my large Peekaboo with stitched-croc patent interior...


----------



## Fivesc

Hello everyone
I'm entirely new to Fendi but a selleria peekaboo is my dream bag. I've had the opportunity to purchase one pre owned (apologies if purchasing pre owned offends anyone) and I was wondering if anyone could point me towards a good authentication service for Fendi, as I imagine selleria peekaboos make be a bit more rare so may be more challenging . Again I am speculating as I have no experience. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## crisbac

Fivesc said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm entirely new to Fendi but a selleria peekaboo is my dream bag. I've had the opportunity to purchase one pre owned (apologies if purchasing pre owned offends anyone) and I was wondering if anyone could point me towards a good authentication service for Fendi, as I imagine selleria peekaboos make be a bit more rare so may be more challenging . Again I am speculating as I have no experience. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


Hi, Fivesc!  For authentication, you can post pictures in the "_Authenticate This Fendi_ " thread here on TPF! Here's the link to the first page where it says which pictures you'll need to post and you'll find further instructions as regards that thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/ HTH!


----------



## Fivesc

crisbac said:


> Hi, Fivesc!  For authentication, you can post pictures in the "_Authenticate This Fendi_ " thread here on TPF! Here's the link to the first page where it says which pictures you'll need to post and you'll find further instructions as regards that thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/ HTH!


Thank you so much for the help , I am so excited and hopeful ! It's like a dream - sorry for being so over excited !


----------



## galex101404

Does anyone know if you're able to order this lovely green selleria peekaboo without the python lace up details through a MTO bag? I remember members mentioning additional colors were getting added to the MTO, but couldn't find any additional information. Thank you!!


----------



## heaRtB

Just want to share my Peekaboo in Black Selleria.. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

heaRtB said:


> Just want to share my Peekaboo in Black Selleria.. [emoji4][emoji4]


Classic and stunning! I LOVE Selleria leather, and the Peekaboo design, so this bag is just perfect.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

heaRtB said:


> Just want to share my Peekaboo in Black Selleria.. [emoji4][emoji4]


This is my dream bag! It's beautiful congratulations!


----------



## crisbac

heaRtB said:


> Just want to share my Peekaboo in Black Selleria.. [emoji4][emoji4]


So chic and stunning!  Big congrats, heaRtB!


----------



## Lululola

HI , I wanted to get your thoughts on the strap you. I have a mini peekaboo and was wondering if you guys think a strap you would be go because of the sizing. I have a mini black whipstitch and the heart strap you. Do you think the strap is too big for it?


----------



## melsig

Lululola said:


> HI , I wanted to get your thoughts on the strap you. I have a mini peekaboo and was wondering if you guys think a strap you would be go because of the sizing. I have a mini black whipstitch and the heart strap you. Do you think the strap is too big for it?



Ooh, post of a photo!  Before I bought the Medium Purple Whipstitch Peekaboo, I bought the Mini Black Whipstitch Peekaboo with matching Whipstitch Strap You - which I think looks great.  (I'm supposed to be returning this bag, now that I have the Medium one, but somehow...I haven't made it back to the store yet...)  I bet the heart Strap You looks great, too.  I think the substantial size of the Strap You actually looks very good with the Mini Peekaboo...


----------



## Lululola

Here's a pic of it.


----------



## Lululola

One more


----------



## melsig

Lululola said:


> Here's a pic of it.



Honestly, I think it looks great!


----------



## Lululola

❤️ Thanks.


----------



## BlueCherry

Lululola said:


> Here's a pic of it.



I think it looks great too. The original strap is really thin so it's good to be able to change the look so readily.


----------



## Lululola

For such a luxe bag, I don't know why they made such a flimsy strap for it.


----------



## melsig

Lululola said:


> For such a luxe bag, I don't know why they made such a flimsy strap for it.



I totally agree.  The only advantage I see with that skinny strap is that it's long enough to wear cross-body comfortably, which I might want to do with a bag the size of the Mini.  I don't find it particularly attractive in relation to the bag itself, though.  The Strap Yous are too short for me to wear cross-body...


----------



## BlueCherry

Lululola said:


> For such a luxe bag, I don't know why they made such a flimsy strap for it.



Yes true, although I don't mind it being thin because it's really lightweight and also folds up tiny to carry in the bag if you want to remove it for any reason. I often wonder if it will weaken over time being so flimsy.


----------



## melsig

I had to hire a service to buy the Strap You at the London flagship store and have it shipped to me (seems to be totally sold out in the US).  It just arrived, and I love it!   Here's a pic (with some slightly wilted flowers, sorry).  Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## crisbac

Lululola said:


> One more


Lovely Strap You!  And adorable with your Peekaboo, Lululola!


----------



## crisbac

melsig said:


> View attachment 3703662
> 
> I had to hire a service to buy the Strap You at the London flagship store and have it shipped to me (seems to be totally sold out in the US).  It just arrived, and I love it!   Here's a pic (with some slightly wilted flowers, sorry).  Thanks for letting me share...


Great pic, melsig! And perfect combination!


----------



## Lululola

Thanks , I think it's a keeper. I managed to get it 30% off the matches private sale


----------



## riri23

I finally joined the Peekaboo club ladies!
My limited edition Ginza Six Selleria Peekaboo (only 25 made per color) with whipstitch black strap! I took her out for a stroll today. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## averagejoe

riri23 said:


> I finally joined the Peekaboo club ladies!
> My limited edition Ginza Six Selleria Peekaboo (only 25 made per color) with whipstitch black strap! I took her out for a stroll today. Couldn't be happier.


Congratulations on getting one of the rare Ginza editions. It must've been a nice experience walking into the brand new boutique.


----------



## riri23

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on getting one of the rare Ginza editions. It must've been a nice experience walking into the brand new boutique.



Thanks! The boutique is absolutely beautiful and definitely worth a visit if you're ever in Tokyo.


----------



## galex101404

riri23 said:


> I finally joined the Peekaboo club ladies!
> My limited edition Ginza Six Selleria Peekaboo (only 25 made per color) with whipstitch black strap! I took her out for a stroll today. Couldn't be happier.



Congrats on your new bag it's gorgeous!! Does it have gold HW? [emoji7]

We're there other limited edition selleria colors available? If so, do you remember what they were? Thanks! [emoji170]


----------



## crisbac

riri23 said:


> I finally joined the Peekaboo club ladies!
> My limited edition Ginza Six Selleria Peekaboo (only 25 made per color) with whipstitch black strap! I took her out for a stroll today. Couldn't be happier.


Absolutely beautiful, riri23!  Big congrats!


----------



## holdmystars

Wow I'm waiting for a Selleria Peekaboo in a mini without the whipstitch sides too. Didn't know they made them!


----------



## BlueCherry

riri23 said:


> I finally joined the Peekaboo club ladies!
> My limited edition Ginza Six Selleria Peekaboo (only 25 made per color) with whipstitch black strap! I took her out for a stroll today. Couldn't be happier.



Congratulations your bag is absolutely fabulous!! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> I finally joined the Peekaboo club ladies!
> My limited edition Ginza Six Selleria Peekaboo (only 25 made per color) with whipstitch black strap! I took her out for a stroll today. Couldn't be happier.



Gorgeous bag!  May I ask what color is the interior (it looks blue from the photo)?  Did they still have all of the colors in stock at the store?  I will be traveling in Asia this summer - this is so tempting...


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> I finally joined the Peekaboo club ladies!
> My limited edition Ginza Six Selleria Peekaboo (only 25 made per color) with whipstitch black strap! I took her out for a stroll today. Couldn't be happier.



Sorry, one more question - do any of the limited edition bags have the fuschia color as the lining, do you know?


----------



## melsig

I was surfing aimlessly tonight and discovered the Large Peekaboo Essentials in both Brown and Black are now up on the Fendi Japan website.  I would have preferred silver hardware, but otherwise I have to say, they are both gorgeous bags.


----------



## riri23

melsig said:


> Gorgeous bag!  May I ask what color is the interior (it looks blue from the photo)?  Did they still have all of the colors in stock at the store?  I will be traveling in Asia this summer - this is so tempting...



Sorry for the slow response!
Thank you! They had four colors available and the interior for this beige color is blue with gold hardware- not sure what the interior colors are for the other bags. They were sold out of the fuschia pink bag when I bought mine and the beige color had only 3 left in stock when I bought mine.
Maybe you can give them a call and see?

Here is a link for the colors.
https://www.fendi.com/jp/fendi-life/ginza


----------



## riri23

galex101404 said:


> Congrats on your new bag it's gorgeous!! Does it have gold HW? [emoji7]
> 
> We're there other limited edition selleria colors available? If so, do you remember what they were? Thanks! [emoji170]



Yes! It has gold hardware!
They had four colors available but the fuschia pink is sold out. Might be worth giving them a call to see what they have in stock!
https://www.fendi.com/jp/fendi-life/ginza


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> Sorry for the slow response!
> Thank you! They had four colors available and the interior for this beige color is blue with gold hardware- not sure what the interior colors are for the other bags. They were sold out of the fuschia pink bag when I bought mine and the beige color had only 3 left in stock when I bought mine.
> Maybe you can give them a call and see?
> 
> Here is a link for the colors.
> https://www.fendi.com/jp/fendi-life/ginza



Thanks so much for the information!  I liked the fuschia one best, but the others are very beautiful, too.  I'm sure by the time I travel, it will be too late.  Perhaps I will call...


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> View attachment 3705389
> 
> 
> I was surfing aimlessly tonight and discovered the Large Peekaboo Essentials in both Brown and Black are now up on the Fendi Japan website.  I would have preferred silver hardware, but otherwise I have to say, they are both gorgeous bags.


Thanks for the info! I checked the Japanese website and was able to see more details of the bag (couldn't find their stock photos before). They're simply stunning!


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the info! I checked the Japanese website and was able to see more details of the bag (couldn't find their stock photos before). They're simply stunning!



I totally agree!  I'm waiting to see the photos of the blue version, which I think may be my favorite.  I wonder if they will only be released in the large size?


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> I totally agree!  I'm waiting to see the photos of the blue version, which I think may be my favorite.  I wonder if they will only be released in the large size?


I'm not sure but it looks great in the large size.


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> I'm not sure but it looks great in the large size.


True!  It think it's definitely time to start saving up for an Essential.


----------



## melsig

Now on the US Fendi website (although any that were available for sale seem to have already been snapped up).  OMG, totally gorgeous Essential - love that deep blue interior - my eyes are popping out of my head!


----------



## melsig

holdmystars said:


> Wow I'm waiting for a Selleria Peekaboo in a mini without the whipstitch sides too. Didn't know they made them!



There are several Mini Selleria Peekaboos now on the US website - gray, blue and burgundy.  Here's my fave:


----------



## BlueCherry

I found burgundy on the UK website


----------



## Gemmathilde

All of your peekaboos are so lovely!!! I'm trying to decide on a mini Fendi peekaboo. I really love the look of the peekaboo in nappa leather over the selleria. But it feels like nappa is not as scratch-resistant as selleria. What do you all think? Also is the selleria heavier than nappa?


----------



## ydhydh

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for the info! I checked the Japanese website and was able to see more details of the bag (couldn't find their stock photos before). They're simply stunning!


OMG That is a bag that I need, hopefully they'll make one in selleria. Btw, do you mind pasting the link here please? I just can't find it on the website. Thank you


----------



## ydhydh

Gemmathilde said:


> All of your peekaboos are so lovely!!! I'm trying to decide on a mini Fendi peekaboo. I really love the look of the peekaboo in nappa leather over the selleria. But it feels like nappa is not as scratch-resistant as selleria. What do you all think? Also is the selleria heavier than nappa?


IMHO if you have the options, always go for the selleria, not only because it is a very durable material, the craftsmanship itself is by means a waaay lot different than the nappa. All hand made, stitch to stitch, the look and feel of the leather itself are also very different.


----------



## averagejoe

ydhydh said:


> OMG That is a bag that I need, hopefully they'll make one in selleria. Btw, do you mind pasting the link here please? I just can't find it on the website. Thank you



Here's a new colour-way on the website, with the link below:




https://www.fendi.com/jp/ウィメンズ/バッグ/p-8BN300SMQF09MY


----------



## holdmystars

ydhydh said:


> IMHO if you have the options, always go for the selleria, not only because it is a very durable material, the craftsmanship itself is by means a waaay lot different than the nappa. All hand made, stitch to stitch, the look and feel of the leather itself are also very different.



I used to have a Selleria Peekaboo in regular size. I sold it because it was so heavy even without adding my things inside! But I agree, it is a beautiful material and looks / is more expensive.


----------



## melsig

So the 2nd time I used my new Peekaboo this happened...  I got very lucky - the pin actually fell inside the bag, and I found it when I emptied my purse after I arrived home.  Anybody else ever have this problem?  I find it a little disappointing.  I'm wondering if it will be enough to screw it back in or if it was supposed to be glued or what...  Any input would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> View attachment 3716184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the 2nd time I used my new Peekaboo this happened...  I got very lucky - the pin actually fell inside the bag, and I found it when I emptied my purse after I arrived home.  Anybody else ever have this problem?  I find it a little disappointing.  I'm wondering if it will be enough to screw it back in or if it was supposed to be glued or what...  Any input would be appreciated.  Thanks!


Bring it to Fendi and they can fix this for you. Do not glue this because I think this part is supposed to be free to pivot.


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> Bring it to Fendi and they can fix this for you. Do not glue this because I think this part is supposed to be free to pivot.



Thanks @averagejoe, that's helpful.  Unfortunately, I don't live near a boutique (purchased from NM).  The rod screwed back in quite easily, though. I guess I will be careful with it until my next trip to NYC late in the year...


----------



## melsig

I'm sort of embarrassed to admit this - since I just bought my beautiful purple Peekaboo - but I, err, may have picked up a Ginza Six Peekaboo as well.  There were only 3 left when I inquired (the fuschia, which was my top pick, was sold out) so I decided to get one.  This is a blue/violet (cornflower blue) selleria with a white interior and special Ginza plaque inside.  The funny thing is, I asked the shopping service to ask the store for the lowest number available and they bought number 3 - which is actually the number I wanted.  Now I need to decide which Strap You would look best with it, once I can afford to get one.


----------



## BlueCherry

melsig said:


> View attachment 3717948
> View attachment 3717892
> View attachment 3717894
> 
> I'm sort of embarrassed to admit this - since I just bought my beautiful purple Peekaboo - but I, err, may have picked up a Ginza Six Peekaboo as well.  There were only 3 left when I inquired (the fuschia, which was my top pick, was sold out) so I decided to get one.  This is a blue/violet (cornflower blue) selleria with a white interior and special Ginza plaque inside.  The funny thing is, I asked the shopping service to ask the store for the lowest number available and they bought number 3 - which is actually the number I wanted.  Now I need to decide which Strap You would look best with it, once I can afford to get one.



Oh my, what a little beauty. Congratulations!!

I've learned not to buy duplicates too soon after one another in case I love one bag more than the other but sometimes it just can't be helped [emoji23]


----------



## melsig

BigCherry said:


> Oh my, what a little beauty. Congratulations!!
> 
> I've learned not to buy duplicates too soon after one another in case I love one bag more than the other but sometimes it just can't be helped [emoji23]



Yes, that's it, exactly!  And there would be no way to return the Japanese exclusive once I purchased it, if I changed my mind.  But when I found out there were only 3 left, I felt I would really regret not buying one.  Since they are different sizes, with one nappa and one selleria, I think they are different enough for my purposes.


----------



## crisbac

melsig said:


> View attachment 3717948
> View attachment 3717892
> View attachment 3717894
> 
> I'm sort of embarrassed to admit this - since I just bought my beautiful purple Peekaboo - but I, err, may have picked up a Ginza Six Peekaboo as well.  There were only 3 left when I inquired (the fuschia, which was my top pick, was sold out) so I decided to get one.  This is a blue/violet (cornflower blue) selleria with a white interior and special Ginza plaque inside.  The funny thing is, I asked the shopping service to ask the store for the lowest number available and they bought number 3 - which is actually the number I wanted.  Now I need to decide which Strap You would look best with it, once I can afford to get one.


Adorable shade of blue!  Huge congrats, melsig!


----------



## riri23

melsig said:


> View attachment 3717948
> View attachment 3717892
> View attachment 3717894
> 
> I'm sort of embarrassed to admit this - since I just bought my beautiful purple Peekaboo - but I, err, may have picked up a Ginza Six Peekaboo as well.  There were only 3 left when I inquired (the fuschia, which was my top pick, was sold out) so I decided to get one.  This is a blue/violet (cornflower blue) selleria with a white interior and special Ginza plaque inside.  The funny thing is, I asked the shopping service to ask the store for the lowest number available and they bought number 3 - which is actually the number I wanted.  Now I need to decide which Strap You would look best with it, once I can afford to get one.



Serious congratulations to you!
I'm glad that I have another person join me in the Ginza Six Peekaboo club 
Its absolutely beautiful.


----------



## melsig

crisbac said:


> Adorable shade of blue!  Huge congrats, melsig!



Thank you @crisbac!  It was a super-big indulgence, but I am very happy with it.  Needless to say, I am now on a ban!!


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> Serious congratulations to you!
> I'm glad that I have another person join me in the Ginza Six Peekaboo club
> Its absolutely beautiful.



Thank you, @riri23 and thank you for all your help!

BTW, can I say, I totally understand now why people love selleria!  So supple and gorgeous.


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> View attachment 3717948
> View attachment 3717892
> View attachment 3717894
> 
> I'm sort of embarrassed to admit this - since I just bought my beautiful purple Peekaboo - but I, err, may have picked up a Ginza Six Peekaboo as well.  There were only 3 left when I inquired (the fuschia, which was my top pick, was sold out) so I decided to get one.  This is a blue/violet (cornflower blue) selleria with a white interior and special Ginza plaque inside.  The funny thing is, I asked the shopping service to ask the store for the lowest number available and they bought number 3 - which is actually the number I wanted.  Now I need to decide which Strap You would look best with it, once I can afford to get one.


Such a pretty shade of blue! And how exclusive!!!


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> Such a pretty shade of blue! And how exclusive!!!



Thanks @averagejoe!  I was worried since photos often do not capture the true color very well - and I looked for as many as I could find in Japanese as well as English - but I'm quite happy with it.  If the selleria is as durable as everyone says, I will be extremely happy!


----------



## redblue0115

hello... i am new at fendi and really like to have a peekaboo.  
Just want to know the wear and tear of peekaboo.  Does the leather 'crease' in the long run?  Saw one last week, and the leather does have some lines...


----------



## averagejoe

redblue0115 said:


> hello... i am new at fendi and really like to have a peekaboo.
> Just want to know the wear and tear of peekaboo.  Does the leather 'crease' in the long run?  Saw one last week, and the leather does have some lines...


If you get the Peekaboo in Selleria leather, then it won't show creases. Selleria leather is grained and thick so it doesn't show crease lines when the front drops. I have a men's Selleria Peekaboo and the leather doesn't show any creases whether I wear it with the front up or down.


----------



## Tingeling

New to me, medium red calf leather Peekaboo


----------



## melsig

Tingeling said:


> New to me, medium red calf leather Peekaboo


Ooh, gorgeous!  Love that color!


----------



## Tingeling

melsig said:


> Ooh, gorgeous!  Love that color!


Thank you  I'm in love


----------



## crisbac

Tingeling said:


> New to me, medium red calf leather Peekaboo


It's stunning!  I'm so happy for you, Tingeling! Huge congrats!


----------



## Tingeling

crisbac said:


> It's stunning!  I'm so happy for you, Tingeling! Huge congrats!


Thank you so much


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Tingeling said:


> New to me, medium red calf leather Peekaboo


Your peekaboo is gorgeous!! Beautiful red! I love it


----------



## SunBunny

Tingeling said:


> New to me, medium red calf leather Peekaboo



My goodness that color is just beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## mammypig

Loving this tri colour mini Peekaboo and the matching strap!


----------



## crisbac

mammypig said:


> View attachment 3734487
> View attachment 3734488
> View attachment 3734490
> View attachment 3734491
> View attachment 3734492
> 
> 
> Loving this tri colour mini Peekaboo and the matching strap!


Perfect!  Enjoy!


----------



## Tingeling

SunBunny said:


> My goodness that color is just beautiful! Congrats!!



Thank you so much



Designerhbgirl said:


> Your peekaboo is gorgeous!! Beautiful red! I love it



Thank you so much


----------



## Tingeling

mammypig said:


> View attachment 3734487
> View attachment 3734488
> View attachment 3734490
> View attachment 3734491
> View attachment 3734492
> 
> 
> Loving this tri colour mini Peekaboo and the matching strap!



Wow, that strap is stunning


----------



## danielalovesbag

Peekaboo lovers help me ! I know the handle drop is small (and that it comes with a longer strap for that reason) but would the small handle fit under the arm?  

I'm thinking in getting the medium size but having twins I have both of my arms full all of the time.


----------



## holdmystars

danielalovesbag said:


> Peekaboo lovers help me ! I know the handle drop is small (and that it comes with a longer strap for that reason) but would the small handle fit under the arm?
> 
> I'm thinking in getting the medium size but having twins I have both of my arms full all of the time.



Yes definitely fits under the arm, not the shoulder. Depends on your use for the bag, the medium may be a bit heavy with your twins but it is a very functional size!


----------



## holdmystars

@danielalovesbag just want to clarify, it is not a shoulder bag if that's what you are after. It is not a hand held / arm bag. But you can put the strap on your shoulder.


----------



## Zenerdiode

Tingeling said:


> New to me, medium red calf leather Peekaboo



That's a very pretty red Peekaboo bag! 



mammypig said:


> View attachment 3734487
> View attachment 3734488
> View attachment 3734490
> View attachment 3734491
> View attachment 3734492
> 
> 
> Loving this tri colour mini Peekaboo and the matching strap!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Tingeling

Thank you 



Zenerdiode said:


> That's a very pretty red Peekaboo bag!


----------



## danielalovesbag

holdmystars said:


> Yes definitely fits under the arm, not the shoulder. Depends on your use for the bag, the medium may be a bit heavy with your twins but it is a very functional size!


Oops I meant to say the shoulder ! Guess I'll have to stick with a tote for now


----------



## danielalovesbag

holdmystars said:


> @danielalovesbag just want to clarify, it is not a shoulder bag if that's what you are after. It is not a hand held / arm bag. But you can put the strap on your shoulder.


Thank you so much for answering ! The hunt for a good tote starts now


----------



## trucie

Ok this might look like I have OCD, but I have recently purchased 2 peekaboos, the medium is from Nordstrom and the mini is from Barneys.
And the uneven screws (esp in the back) have irritated me ever since. Is it a common thing with Peekaboo line? Anyone has the same issue?
TIA!


----------



## melsig

trucie said:


> Ok this might look like I have OCD, but I have recently purchased 2 peekaboos, the medium is from Nordstrom and the mini is from Barneys.
> And the uneven screws (esp in the back) have irritated me ever since. Is it a common thing with Peekaboo line? Anyone has the same issue?
> TIA!
> View attachment 3749107
> View attachment 3749108
> View attachment 3749110
> View attachment 3749111
> View attachment 3749114
> View attachment 3749117
> View attachment 3749119



Well, I just checked the Medium (NM) and Mini (Japan Boutique) Peekaboos I recently bought - the screws are mostly (not perfectly) aligned on the Medium.  On the Mini, one side is aligned and the other is not.  I have to admit, though, I would have never thought to check without your post!


----------



## trucie

melsig said:


> Well, I just checked the Medium (NM) and Mini (Japan Boutique) Peekaboos I recently bought - the screws are mostly (not perfectly) aligned on the Medium.  On the Mini, one side is aligned and the other is not.  I have to admit, though, I would have never thought to check without your post!


Thanks for looking into yours.
Both of them are almost aligned in the front, but not in a back. Well, maybe I'm expecting too much but for the price urghh...


----------



## trucie

My fav purchases of 2017, now I'm just patiently waiting for them to get slouchier


----------



## OneMoreDay

trucie said:


> My fav purchases of 2017, now I'm just patiently waiting for them to get slouchier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749238
> View attachment 3749239
> View attachment 3749242
> View attachment 3749243


Congrats! They're gorgeous! Two different aesthetics for the same bag. Love it!


----------



## melsig

trucie said:


> My fav purchases of 2017, now I'm just patiently waiting for them to get slouchier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749238
> View attachment 3749239
> View attachment 3749242
> View attachment 3749243



Gorgeous!!  Love the interior color on the Medium.  Totally worth it, despite the misaligned screws, IMHO.


----------



## trucie

melsig said:


> Gorgeous!!  Love the interior color on the Medium.  Totally worth it, despite the misaligned screws, IMHO.


Thank you! 
That color combo is TDF! I've been eyeing a medium for more than a year until I saw that combo I had to pull the trigger.


----------



## trucie

OneMoreDay said:


> Congrats! They're gorgeous! Two different aesthetics for the same bag. Love it!


Thank you!
I didn't intend to get the mini python monster but I saw it came in red this season, with $300 price increase so I couldn't resist.


----------



## holdmystars

trucie said:


> My fav purchases of 2017, now I'm just patiently waiting for them to get slouchier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749238
> View attachment 3749239
> View attachment 3749242
> View attachment 3749243



I'm going nuts over the rose gold hardware of your medium peekaboo!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## trucie

holdmystars said:


> I'm going nuts over the rose gold hardware of your medium peekaboo!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you!!! It's gold. But the combo of grayish beige, pink, and burgundy is just perfect!!!


----------



## luxebae4ever

My boyfriend treated me to my first Fendi Peekaboo Mini for my birthday! I was deciding between the mini peekaboo or the Celine nano. I immediately fell in love with the minty peekaboo at Barneys, but I wanted to check out other colors in the Fendi boutique as Barneys had limited color options.


I headed over to the Fendi Rodeo Drive boutique and they had a lot more color options. I tried on the selleria as the SA said is more durable. However, I felt like the selleria leather made the bag look more slouchy and I wasn't a fan of the large stitching. I definitely prefer the nappa leather.


After debating and going a little crazy (lol) I finally went with the powder grey tri color peekaboo. I also got the matching strap you which totally elevates the whole bag. I'm obsessed with my new bag!!


----------



## BlueCherry

bby90210 said:


> My boyfriend treated me to my first Fendi Peekaboo Mini for my birthday! I was deciding between the mini peekaboo or the Celine nano. I immediately fell in love with the minty peekaboo at Barneys, but I wanted to check out other colors in the Fendi boutique as Barneys had limited color options.
> View attachment 3758319
> 
> I headed over to the Fendi Rodeo Drive boutique and they had a lot more color options. I tried on the selleria as the SA said is more durable. However, I felt like the selleria leather made the bag look more slouchy and I wasn't a fan of the large stitching. I definitely prefer the nappa leather.
> View attachment 3758325
> 
> After debating and going a little crazy (lol) I finally went with the powder grey tri color peekaboo. I also got the matching strap you which totally elevates the whole bag. I'm obsessed with my new bag!!
> View attachment 3758332



Congratulations and what a lovely boyfriend! 

I have the Celine in micro size and love it so much and I have the mini PAB in dove grey. I would choose the PAB over the nano every time, for a mini bag it's just the perfect size and shape. So stylish and cute.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Love your choice! You have a very generous boyfriend!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Anyone here carry the large peekaboo as a work bag?


----------



## kikisptr

AnnaFreud said:


> Anyone here carry the large peekaboo as a work bag?


I had tried once but it was too heavy for me....


----------



## AnnaFreud

kikisptr said:


> I had tried once but it was too heavy for me....



Oh man. I have one coming to me this week. Is the bag itself heavy or that it's roomy so there's a tendency to overpack?


----------



## kikisptr

The bag itself is pretty heavy, then I wore it on my shoulder as well which made it feel like a stone. Handheld is abit better I guess.


----------



## theclassic

AnnaFreud said:


> Oh man. I have one coming to me this week. Is the bag itself heavy or that it's roomy so there's a tendency to overpack?



I returned a large because it was way too overwhelming on my frame. It was Selleria and soooooo heavy (even empty!)


----------



## authenticplease

bby90210 said:


> My boyfriend treated me to my first Fendi Peekaboo Mini for my birthday!
> After debating and going a little crazy (lol) I finally went with the powder grey tri color peekaboo. I also got the matching strap you which totally elevates the whole bag. I'm obsessed with my new bag!!
> View attachment 3758332




I can see why you are obsessed!  Such a fun, classic combo!!  I think you made a great choice that will get lots of wear....and the size is perfect on you. Plus the whole awesome DBF and birthday factor to boot!   It's like the warm and fuzzies every time you see it!!


----------



## authenticplease

trucie said:


> Thanks for looking into yours.
> Both of them are almost aligned in the front, but not in a back. Well, maybe I'm expecting too much but for the price urghh...



These bags are handmade so there is always  variation from bag to bag. HTH!


----------



## haloitsme

Anyone know what Fendi bag this is?
Regards


----------



## minoxa33

haloitsme said:


> Anyone know what Fendi bag this is?
> Regards



I think it is a spy bag!


----------



## haloitsme

https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-fendi-spy-bag-limited-edition-embroidered

Thx


----------



## haloitsme

Are Fendi bags considered to be collective?
I know: Gucci, Hermès, LV, Chanel are highly collectibale.
Regards


----------



## haloitsme

minoxa33 said:


> I think it is a spy bag!


Hey, what do you think would be a resealable price to buy used?
Wear it half a year and sell it again (w/ profit?) 
Regards


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Just ordered a regular peekaboo!


----------



## BlueCherry

moi et mes sacs said:


> Just ordered a regular peekaboo!



Lovely, what colour?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

BigCherry said:


> Lovely, what colour?


Brown with pale pink inside. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## BlueCherry

moi et mes sacs said:


> Brown with pale pink inside. I'm pretty excited.



Me too [emoji23] sounds nice and I love seeing new peekaboo’s


----------



## clevercat

I just put the most amazing PAB on layaway


----------



## BlueCherry

clevercat said:


> I just put the most amazing PAB on layaway



Details?? Pics?? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## clevercat

BigCherry said:


> Details?? Pics?? [emoji23][emoji23]



Ta-da!!







So excited, as I'm doing a buy-out with them, sending one of my unused bags - meaning I can consider this a swap rather than a purchase. I am SO excited.


----------



## BlueCherry

clevercat said:


> Ta-da!!
> View attachment 3785736
> View attachment 3785738
> View attachment 3785739
> View attachment 3785739
> View attachment 3785740
> View attachment 3785737
> 
> So excited, as I'm doing a buy-out with them, sending one of my unused bags - meaning I can consider this a swap rather than a purchase. I am SO excited.



Oh my, what an absolute stunner [emoji170] that lining inside is totally gorgeous. And how fantastic you’re not really having to pay for it. [emoji23]Congratulations!! [emoji4]


----------



## melsig

clevercat said:


> Ta-da!!
> View attachment 3785736
> View attachment 3785738
> View attachment 3785739
> View attachment 3785739
> View attachment 3785740
> View attachment 3785737
> 
> So excited, as I'm doing a buy-out with them, sending one of my unused bags - meaning I can consider this a swap rather than a purchase. I am SO excited.


Love that pink interior!!


----------



## averagejoe

clevercat said:


> Ta-da!!
> View attachment 3785736
> View attachment 3785738
> View attachment 3785739
> View attachment 3785739
> View attachment 3785740
> View attachment 3785737
> 
> So excited, as I'm doing a buy-out with them, sending one of my unused bags - meaning I can consider this a swap rather than a purchase. I am SO excited.


I absolutely love the interior! The Selleria leather is just divine, too!


----------



## clevercat

BigCherry said:


> Oh my, what an absolute stunner [emoji170] that lining inside is totally gorgeous. And how fantastic you’re not really having to pay for it. [emoji23]Congratulations!! [emoji4]





melsig said:


> Love that pink interior!!





averagejoe said:


> I absolutely love the interior! The Selleria leather is just divine, too!



Thank you! It's funny, but pages back in this thread I posted that I'd love a Made to Order PAB in deep taupe  Selleria. Who'd have thought that months later, that very bag (it's a MTO) would pop up at a really good price.


----------



## BlueCherry

clevercat said:


> Thank you! It's funny, but pages back in this thread I posted that I'd love a Made to Order PAB in deep taupe  Selleria. Who'd have thought that months later, that very bag (it's a MTO) would pop up at a really good price.



It's fate, there's no better feeling when you don't rush into something and it comes your way later on. I've scored two NWT bags for half price just by not jumping in with two feet when I need time to think. Well done @clevercat


----------



## clevercat

BigCherry said:


> It's fate, there's no better feeling when you don't rush into something and it comes your way later on. I've scored two NWT bags for half price just by not jumping in with two feet when I need time to think. Well done @clevercat



Ooh, so it was like 2 for 1! Yay! Definitely, waiting is often the best thing to do.
Do I remember right, that you bought a PAB a while back, BigCherry? How are you getting on with it?


----------



## BlueCherry

clevercat said:


> Ooh, so it was like 2 for 1! Yay! Definitely, waiting is often the best thing to do.
> Do I remember right, that you bought a PAB a while back, BigCherry? How are you getting on with it?



Yes @clevercat I bought a mini one in dove grey [emoji4]. The medium was a bit too big for my needs and I held off on the mini because I thought it was too small. Eventually I realised that an in between size was not coming so I bought the mini. The colour ended up not being  grey at all and I was initially unsure as it’s more caramel colour. I’ve never been a brown or gold hw person but have lately come to like both. The leather is smooth but it’s not scratched at all and for a tiny bag you can fit so much in. Not sure if I did a WIMB post for that bag. The peekaboo style is one of my favourite bags across all designers not just Fendi. I nearly bought the blue mini but have too many blues. 

When does your new bag arrive?


----------



## clevercat

BigCherry said:


> Yes @clevercat I bought a mini one in dove grey [emoji4]. The medium was a bit too big for my needs and I held off on the mini because I thought it was too small. Eventually I realised that an in between size was not coming so I bought the mini. The colour ended up not being  grey at all and I was initially unsure as it’s more caramel colour. I’ve never been a brown or gold hw person but have lately come to like both. The leather is smooth but it’s not scratched at all and for a tiny bag you can fit so much in. Not sure if I did a WIMB post for that bag. The peekaboo style is one of my favourite bags across all designers not just Fendi. I nearly bought the blue mini but have too many blues.
> 
> When does your new bag arrive?



I need to find your WIMB post  
Love the dove grey - you're right, it's taupey-caramel isn't it. Beautiful colour. At the point I thought I'd not find the right PAB for me, I bought a dove grey Peekaboo wallet - not used it yet, so it'll be the perfect partner with my new bag when it gets here.
As for when that'll be - I'm hoping it'll be with me early next month. It's nice to have something sparkly to look forward to


----------



## BlueCherry

clevercat said:


> I need to find your WIMB post
> Love the dove grey - you're right, it's taupey-caramel isn't it. Beautiful colour. At the point I thought I'd not find the right PAB for me, I bought a dove grey Peekaboo wallet - not used it yet, so it'll be the perfect partner with my new bag when it gets here.
> As for when that'll be - I'm hoping it'll be with me early next month. It's nice to have something sparkly to look forward to



Thank you and I must check myself if I did one, if not do let me know and I’ll put one up. I always find it so useful when buying a small bag to know if it will fit what I need every day. 

I absolutely love the peekaboo wallets and very nearly bought a grey one but since I started using cardholders I don’t use a big wallet at all. I am so tempted to buy them because they look so good. The PAB one has a detachable insert doesn’t it?

Looking forward to seeing both your new bag and wallet together [emoji170]


----------



## ff2904

Hi guys, I'm asking my parents to pick up a PKB for me while they're at Printemps tomorrow but I'm not sure which color they have and which one I should pick. Does anyone know the PKB color that are available now at Printemps? Thank you very much.


----------



## melsig

ff2904 said:


> Hi guys, I'm asking my parents to pick up a PKB for me while they're at Printemps tomorrow but I'm not sure which color they have and which one I should pick. Does anyone know the PKB color that are available now at Printemps? Thank you very much.



So, I have not idea what inventory Printemps has right now, but I am curious as to what Peekaboo your parents picked up for you!


----------



## Wplijnaar

mtnbird said:


> Very very excited to have good news to share!
> 
> I received an amazing package in the mail today! My local boutique didn't have the one that I fell in love with so, as you advised me, I followed my instinct & placed the order! Can you guess which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Big Reveal...
> 
> View attachment 3649476
> 
> 
> Ta Da!!!
> 
> I am in love with the color and the Selleria, you couldn't have been more right!! It is perfect!!
> 
> Thank you so much again for all your help, I am through the moon and couldn't have done it without you! Can't wait to wear this on so many adventures to come!


This is absolutely stunning gorgeous peekaboo !


----------



## theclassic

clevercat said:


> Ta-da!!
> View attachment 3785736
> View attachment 3785738
> View attachment 3785739
> View attachment 3785739
> View attachment 3785740
> View attachment 3785737
> 
> So excited, as I'm doing a buy-out with them, sending one of my unused bags - meaning I can consider this a swap rather than a purchase. I am SO excited.



Congrats!! I contemplated that one for a while  Enjoy her


----------



## serenluv202

Can't wait to wear this beauty this fall.  I scored this peekaboo from Last Call Neiman Marcus in November 2016.  I couldn't believe it when I saw it sitting in the handbag case.  They had just received new stock and had a promotion for NM cardholders to get 50% off one item, including new bags.  I paid $1,500...not bad for a bag with an original price tag of $7,200.


----------



## theclassic

Do any of you know if there is only one shade of tan / brown in the peekaboo Selleria leather? Or are there multiple shades?


----------



## minoxa33

theclassic said:


> Do any of you know if there is only one shade of tan / brown in the peekaboo Selleria leather? Or are there multiple shades?



When I bought mine, there was only one tan/caramel!


----------



## crisbac

minoxa33 said:


> When I bought mine, there was only one tan/caramel!
> 
> View attachment 3799495


Your Peekaboo is fabulous, minoxa33!  Huge congrats!


----------



## baiyishang

Is the large peekaboo too big? I have a chance to get a large peekaboo in a very good price, but not sure if it's too big. I am around 5'5, and 140 lb


----------



## Angel1219

Does anyone know of any good purse organizers that fit the dimensions of a Peekaboo Regular? With the opening being split into two compartments, I'm afraid the ones like the Samorga may be better suited for bags with one main compartment?


----------



## vickiszeto

Hello, 
I bought this peekaboo some years ago. And seldom use it, I think just once maybe... 
Today I took it out again and and wanted to tie this little Fendi scarf on it but found that the leather with so many wrinkles .. . It's like an 80 year old lady.. 

Does anyone know if leather conditioner help? I got this saphir cream at home. Or any other brand recommend? 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## vickiszeto

baiyishang said:


> Is the large peekaboo too big? I have a chance to get a large peekaboo in a very good price, but not sure if it's too big. I am around 5'5, and 140 lb


I m 5'2 and I m a bit regret of getting the large size. It's a bit bulky for me.
 But if u need to put laptop or other things as a work bag, I think the large size will work on you. It just looks a bit awkward for me to take such a large bag for every day use.


----------



## BlueCherry

Angel1219 said:


> Does anyone know of any good purse organizers that fit the dimensions of a Peekaboo Regular? With the opening being split into two compartments, I'm afraid the ones like the Samorga may be better suited for bags with one main compartment?



These inserts are only 5cm deep but perhaps not quite wide enough ...


----------



## BlueCherry

vickiszeto said:


> Hello,
> I bought this peekaboo some years ago. And seldom use it, I think just once maybe...
> Today I took it out again and and wanted to tie this little Fendi scarf on it but found that the leather with so many wrinkles .. . It's like an 80 year old lady..
> 
> Does anyone know if leather conditioner help? I got this saphir cream at home. Or any other brand recommend?
> 
> Thank you!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3801217
> 
> View attachment 3801218
> 
> View attachment 3801219
> 
> View attachment 3801220



Is it really necessary to say that those wrinkles look like an 80 year old person?


----------



## BlueCherry

Angel1219 said:


> Does anyone know of any good purse organizers that fit the dimensions of a Peekaboo Regular? With the opening being split into two compartments, I'm afraid the ones like the Samorga may be better suited for bags with one main compartment?



Sorry the link didn’t post with my comment 

http://reddogbags.com/product/voyager-nylon-bagpod/


----------



## vickiszeto

BigCherry said:


> Is it really necessary to say that those wrinkles look like an 80 year old person?


OK sorry for that.. ‍♀️I was quite shocked when I saw it like this today!!


----------



## BlueCherry

vickiszeto said:


> OK sorry for that.. ‍♀️I was quite shocked when I saw it like this today!!



Ok 

I believe it’s a bit difficult to remove creases from leather. I did iron a crease from a Chanel lambskin o case once and that worked. Another suggestion it to hang the bag in the bathroom whilst showering and letting the steam get to it. 

Obviously you will need to thoroughly research any option before you attempt it as you don’t want to ruin your bag. There will undoubtedly be plenty of experts on tpf who will have posted. 

Have you contacted Fendi and asked for any advice? They may have a suggestion for you.  Good luck!


----------



## vickiszeto

BigCherry said:


> Ok [emoji2]
> 
> I believe it’s a bit difficult to remove creases from leather. I did iron a crease from a Chanel lambskin o case once and that worked. Another suggestion it to hang the bag in the bathroom whilst showering and letting the steam get to it.
> 
> Obviously you will need to thoroughly research any option before you attempt it as you don’t want to ruin your bag. There will undoubtedly be plenty of experts on tpf who will have posted.
> 
> Have you contacted Fendi and asked for any advice? They may have a suggestion for you.  Good luck!


Thank you very much!!! 
Will try the bathroom method first!! 
Thank you!! [emoji5]️[emoji5]️[emoji5]️


----------



## minoxa33

vickiszeto said:


> Hello,
> I bought this peekaboo some years ago. And seldom use it, I think just once maybe...
> Today I took it out again and and wanted to tie this little Fendi scarf on it but found that the leather with so many wrinkles .. . It's like an 80 year old lady..
> 
> Does anyone know if leather conditioner help? I got this saphir cream at home. Or any other brand recommend?
> 
> Thank you!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3801217
> 
> View attachment 3801218
> 
> View attachment 3801219
> 
> View attachment 3801220



I would not approach it with an iron... I think it needs hydration, I would condition it first.


----------



## BlueCherry

minoxa33 said:


> I would not approach it with an iron... I think it needs hydration, I would condition it first.



I didn’t mean directly into the leather - you would need a cloth. @averagejoe i think did it once on a whole bag, as did a few Chanel ladies


----------



## Angel1219

BigCherry said:


> Sorry the link didn’t post with my comment
> 
> http://reddogbags.com/product/voyager-nylon-bagpod/



Thanks for the suggestion Cherry! So I checked these out and the dimensions are approximately 10"×7"×2" in., whereas the dimensions of the peekaboo regular are 13.25″ W x 10″ H x 5″ D.  This would have been perfect because the depth is short enough to fit on each side of the peekaboo's opening, but as you said I'm afraid it might not be wide enough to fully take advantage of the width of the Interior?... It looks like these dimensions are almost perfect for the mini size peekaboo. Still on the hunt.... if all else fails I'll likely revert to this one


----------



## vickiszeto

BigCherry said:


> I didn’t mean directly into the leather - you would need a cloth. @averagejoe i think did it once on a whole bag, as did a few Chanel ladies


Yea, I will search online and see how to do it first and maybe try at the bottom part, just a tiny little part and sees how it goes. But will definitely try hanging in bathroom first, easier haha. 
Thank you for your suggestions  
Very helpful.


----------



## vickiszeto

minoxa33 said:


> I would not approach it with an iron... I think it needs hydration, I would condition it first.


Yea apply leather condition is another option that I wanted to try. But not sure which brand is suitable for this bag.


----------



## clevercat

Angel1219 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Cherry! So I checked these out and the dimensions are approximately 10"×7"×2" in., whereas the dimensions of the peekaboo regular are 13.25″ W x 10″ H x 5″ D.  This would have been perfect because the depth is short enough to fit on each side of the peekaboo's opening, but as you said I'm afraid it might not be wide enough to fully take advantage of the width of the Interior?... It looks like these dimensions are almost perfect for the mini size peekaboo. Still on the hunt.... if all else fails I'll likely revert to this one



I'm pondering this question too, as I wait for the arrival of my PAB. I've been using PurseN organisers in my Chanel reissues and love the quality. Hoping they'll work in my new bag.
Here's the link
https://shoppursen.com/collections/handbag-organizers


----------



## BlueCherry

vickiszeto said:


> Yea apply leather condition is another option that I wanted to try. But not sure which brand is suitable for this bag.



This is a product I use on all of my smooth leathers and find it excellent, it may work for you. If you are unsure you can email them for advice and please do attach a photo - they are really helpful. 

https://www.collonil.com/en/1909-leather-lotion.html


----------



## vickiszeto

BigCherry said:


> This is a product I use on all of my smooth leathers and find it excellent, it may work for you. If you are unsure you can email them for advice and please do attach a photo - they are really helpful.
> 
> https://www.collonil.com/en/1909-leather-lotion.html


Great! Thank you!!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## minoxa33

BigCherry said:


> This is a product I use on all of my smooth leathers and find it excellent, it may work for you. If you are unsure you can email them for advice and please do attach a photo - they are really helpful.
> 
> https://www.collonil.com/en/1909-leather-lotion.html



I use Collonil, too - it is recommended by Mulberry.


----------



## theclassic

minoxa33 said:


> When I bought mine, there was only one tan/caramel!
> 
> View attachment 3799495


OMG my dream bag!!! She is gorgeous!!! Stunning... Can we get details on your cute Twilly??


----------



## theclassic

baiyishang said:


> Is the large peekaboo too big? I have a chance to get a large peekaboo in a very good price, but not sure if it's too big. I am around 5'5, and 140 lb



I am 5'4", I purchased and returned the large Selleria Peekaboo in red. It looked ridiculous on me. Gorgeous bag but almost like luggage / duffel size on my arm ~


----------



## Angel1219

clevercat said:


> I'm pondering this question too, as I wait for the arrival of my PAB. I've been using PurseN organisers in my Chanel reissues and love the quality. Hoping they'll work in my new bag.
> Here's the link
> https://shoppursen.com/collections/handbag-organizers



Hi catwoman, so I checked out shoppursen and the dimensions of their large organizer is similar to the dimensions of the red dog bags organizer, so if you don't mind could you please post a photo of your insert inside of the peekaboo once you're bag arrives? That would be so helpful!


----------



## minoxa33

theclassic said:


> OMG my dream bag!!! She is gorgeous!!! Stunning... Can we get details on your cute Twilly??



Thank you! [emoji4] Yes, sure! It is the Fendi Hypnogarden Wrappy in green. There was one in blue, too, I think.


----------



## Audrey_S

Which color to choose for an office? How is color transfer .  Need some advice

View attachment 3808878

View attachment 3808879


----------



## Angel1219

baiyishang said:


> Is the large peekaboo too big? I have a chance to get a large peekaboo in a very good price, but not sure if it's too big. I am around 5'5, and 140 lb



The large peekaboo is HUGE.  I just purchased one recently and it's a lot bigger than I expected...I was contemplating on keeping it or not as it is a bit heavy without anything inside, due to the hardware and size, but I felt so "in charge" when modelling it in the mirror that I think I'll keep it for an everyday bag as I tend to lean more towards oversized bag looks.  The strap helps distribute the weight onto the shoulders if it gets too heavy for handheld.  For reference I am 5'7.


----------



## serenluv202

Audrey_S said:


> Which color to choose for an office? How is color transfer .  Need some advice
> 
> View attachment 3808878
> 
> View attachment 3808879


I love the light color but I would be very concerned about color transfer.  The light colors are also subject to water marks.  The bags do come with a lovely raincoat however (shown below).  I had the bag in burnt orange and I only wore it twice. When I consigned, they did see 2 small water stains under the inspection light, that were not at all visible to the naked eye.  The black is an excellent choice and is also quite suitable for the office.  Personally, I do not treat my bags delicately, so these things always factor in to my purchasing decisions.  I have a few exotic skin and light color bags that I hardly ever use due to color transfer, rain and other concerns.  Now I try to select bags based on realistic durability so I'm not wasting money.  Just my thoughts.  I'm sure whichever you choose will look beautiful on your arm!


----------



## serenluv202

Angel1219 said:


> The large peekaboo is HUGE.  I just purchased one recently and it's a lot bigger than I expected...I was contemplating on keeping it or not as it is a bit heavy without anything inside, due to the hardware and size, but I felt so "in charge" when modelling it in the mirror that I think I'll keep it for an everyday bag as I tend to lean more towards oversized bag looks.  The strap helps distribute the weight onto the shoulders if it gets too heavy for handheld.  For reference I am 5'7.



Both of my peekaboos are large.  One is burnt orange and one patchwork calf hair.  I would not have chosen either at full price, but I got incredible deals on both.  I am 5"2" and I am hopelessly hooked on large bags.  But with the large peekaboo, some days I feel like it's huge and other days its fine.


----------



## WingNut

Audrey_S said:


> Which color to choose for an office? How is color transfer .  Need some advice
> 
> View attachment 3808878
> 
> View attachment 3808879



The black would definitely be more practical, but only if you don't already have a lot of black bags. The tan/beige one with the GHW and tortoiseshell trim is one of my HG wishlist items! I just would keep wipes handy...and not wear dark jeans with it.


----------



## Angel1219

serenluv202 said:


> I love the light color but I would be very concerned about color transfer.  The light colors are also subject to water marks.  The bags do come with a lovely raincoat however (shown below).  I had the bag in burnt orange and I only wore it twice. When I consigned, they did see 2 small water stains under the inspection light, that were not at all visible to the naked eye.  The black is an excellent choice and is also quite suitable for the office.  Personally, I do not treat my bags delicately, so these things always factor in to my purchasing decisions.  I have a few exotic skin and light color bags that I hardly ever use due to color transfer, rain and other concerns.  Now I try to select bags based on realistic durability so I'm not wasting money.  Just my thoughts.  I'm sure whichever you choose will look beautiful on your arm!
> 
> View attachment 3809536


 @Audrey_S  this is the exact So Black color that you're inquiring about on me but this is the large size. @baiyishang here is a modeling shot for reference of the large size.


----------



## Audrey_S

serenluv202 said:


> I love the light color but I would be very concerned about color transfer.  The light colors are also subject to water marks.  The bags do come with a lovely raincoat however (shown below).  I had the bag in burnt orange and I only wore it twice. When I consigned, they did see 2 small water stains under the inspection light, that were not at all visible to the naked eye.  The black is an excellent choice and is also quite suitable for the office.  Personally, I do not treat my bags delicately, so these things always factor in to my purchasing decisions.  I have a few exotic skin and light color bags that I hardly ever use due to color transfer, rain and other concerns.  Now I try to select bags based on realistic durability so I'm not wasting money.  Just my thoughts.  I'm sure whichever you choose will look beautiful on your arm!
> 
> View attachment 3809536



Thanks so much!  I never knew about the water stain part!!  Very helpful to know!!  I ended up with the lighter color but understand resale value may be lower if they do find water stains etc ; however I still want to enjoy the bag .  I will only use it for the office so hopefully it will not be subject to too much hardship.  Anyhow I don't expect Fendi to have great resale value.  It was a really difficult choice because I generally go for durability but I chose the one I love and as long as the marks are not visible to the naked eye I am ok with that!  Love the pic with the rain jacket too!  Thanks so much for your respond and pic it's really helpful!!


----------



## Audrey_S

Angel1219 said:


> @Audrey_S  this is the exact So Black color that you're inquiring about on me but this is the large size. @baiyishang here is a modeling shot for reference of the large size.



Thanks it looks very chic on you!!


----------



## Audrey_S

Thanks everyone it was such a hard decision but I ended up with the beige and tortoise shell!!


----------



## Angel1219

Audrey_S said:


> Thanks everyone it was such a hard decision but I ended up with the beige and tortoise shell!!
> 
> View attachment 3810030


Lovely choice and congrats! Looks very chic and very Jackie O., love it!


----------



## serenluv202

Audrey_S said:


> Thanks everyone it was such a hard decision but I ended up with the beige and tortoise shell!!
> 
> View attachment 3810030


Excellent decision.  It looks wonderful on your arm. Congrats!


----------



## redblue0115

question:  in the long run, will the peekaboo sag?  can it retain it shape?


----------



## anitalilac

redblue0115 said:


> question:  in the long run, will the peekaboo sag?  can it retain it shape?


my sister's large grey Napa sagged but her medium yellow is fine. Regardless, it's  still a beauty!


----------



## BagB17

Hello ladies.

Do you know where I could possibly get a Fendi strap for peekaboo (plain black one), there is nothing on fendi.com that I would like, everything is heavily embellished or bicolor.

Thank you


----------



## redblue0115

anitalilac said:


> my sister's large grey Napa sagged but her medium yellow is fine. Regardless, it's  still a beauty!



Both bags are in Napa leather?


----------



## anitalilac

redblue0115 said:


> Both bags are in Napa leather?


Yes. Both are in Napa.


----------



## mk1997

Hey everyone,

I'm going to be purchasing my first Fendi bag soon! I am thinking about getting the mini Peekaboo in blue nappa leather. I would appreciate your opinions.


----------



## BlueCherry

mk1997 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm going to be purchasing my first Fendi bag soon! I am thinking about getting the mini Peekaboo in blue nappa leather. I would appreciate your opinions.



I have nearly bought this exact bag a zillion times but I have it in dove grey already and I don’t need another blue bag [emoji23]

It’s one of my most favourite bags - the leather is so soft and buttery, it’s so elegant and it can fit so much for it’s tiny size. Mine hasn’t scratched at all despite the soft leather. 

Buy it - you will love it [emoji170]


----------



## mk1997

BigCherry said:


> I have nearly bought this exact bag a zillion times but I have it in dove grey already and I don’t need another blue bag [emoji23]
> 
> It’s one of my most favourite bags - the leather is so soft and buttery, it’s so elegant and it can fit so much for it’s tiny size. Mine hasn’t scratched at all despite the soft leather.
> 
> Buy it - you will love it [emoji170]



Do you know if this bag is seasonal or part of Fendi's permanent collection??


----------



## BlueCherry

mk1997 said:


> Do you know if this bag is seasonal or part of Fendi's permanent collection??



I'm not sure, sorry, if you go onto their website you can email them and ask. I have always found them to be really helpful when I email


----------



## silversquirrel

Hello everyone,

I've just purchased my very first mini peekaboo in coal color and wonder how this beauty will wear after some time.
This nappa leather seems so soft to me. Does the bag looses its shape easily? Is it very easy to be scratched? I would appreciate your opinions!


----------



## riri23

What do you guys think of this black mink and leather mini peekaboo?
I saw it in person yesterday but I'm not sure I'm in love... it's rare but doesn't make my heart sing.


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> What do you guys think of this black mink and leather mini peekaboo?
> I saw it in person yesterday but I'm not sure I'm in love... it's rare but doesn't make my heart sing.



I totally get why you're tempted, because it's rare.  I'd do the same thing.  But rareness is just one factor among many.  In your shoes, it might take a few months, but I would eventually regret the purchase.  If you don't love it, don't buy it!


----------



## averagejoe

riri23 said:


> What do you guys think of this black mink and leather mini peekaboo?
> I saw it in person yesterday but I'm not sure I'm in love... it's rare but doesn't make my heart sing.





melsig said:


> I totally get why you're tempted, because it's rare.  I'd do the same thing.  But rareness is just one factor among many.  In your shoes, it might take a few months, but I would eventually regret the purchase.  If you don't love it, don't buy it!


+1


----------



## riri23

melsig said:


> I totally get why you're tempted, because it's rare.  I'd do the same thing.  But rareness is just one factor among many.  In your shoes, it might take a few months, but I would eventually regret the purchase.  If you don't love it, don't buy it!





averagejoe said:


> +1



Thanks guys!
You're absolutely right. It didn't make my heart flutter like when I got my limited edition Selleria Mini.


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> Thanks guys!
> You're absolutely right. It didn't make my heart flutter like when I got my limited edition Selleria Mini.



Actually, I was wondering, speaking of the Ginza Six Peekaboos - do you know if they still have the matching Peekaboo wallets available in the store?  I wasn't sure if those were limited edition as well.  I'm shopping for a wallet right now - would consider getting sky blue one to match my limited edition mini Peekaboo.


----------



## riri23

melsig said:


> Actually, I was wondering, speaking of the Ginza Six Peekaboos - do you know if they still have the matching Peekaboo wallets available in the store?  I wasn't sure if those were limited edition as well.  I'm shopping for a wallet right now - would consider getting sky blue one to match my limited edition mini Peekaboo.


I was just there two days ago but I don't think I saw any! I can ask my SA- I'll probably be there again this weekend!
Do you want a Selleria wallet with gold hardware in sky blue (with beige interior)?


----------



## melsig

Oh, thank you!  I'm looking for the smaller folding wallet, but yes in the sky blue with the beige interior.  Is it only gold hardware?  I can't tell from the photos (my bag has silver hardware).  I'd be okay with the fuschia version, too.  Thanks again!


----------



## riri23

melsig said:


> Oh, thank you!  I'm looking for the smaller folding wallet, but yes in the sky blue with the beige interior.  Is it only gold hardware?  I can't tell from the photos (my bag has silver hardware).  I'd be okay with the fuschia version, too.  Thanks again!


Sure no problem!
Oh right the sky blue Peekaboo is in the silver hardware! If I recall I think they also had the fuschia one in stock too... but I'm not sure if it's the larger or the smaller wallet. Let me check and get back to you!


----------



## melsig

Thanks very much - that's very kind of you!


----------



## riri23

melsig said:


> Thanks very much - that's very kind of you!


What can I say? I love being an enabler! Bwahaha.  I'm so glad that we are Ginza Six Peekaboo sisters too.


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> What can I say? I love being an enabler! Bwahaha.  I'm so glad that we are Ginza Six Peekaboo sisters too.



I love that bag - thank you!


----------



## chanel4evernever

Hi All!

I just bought a pre-loved Mini Peekaboo in black nappa leather - gold hardware. 

I need help deciding whether to return it or not. 
Do you think I will grow tired of the bag and the bag will go out of style soon?

All my bags are big bags because I tend to carry a lot of things with me. I love shoulder totes! Therefore, worried I might not get as much use out of it. This is also my one and only mini bag at the moment. Should I sell and get a Chanel square mini (much more expensive though)? 

Those who own this bag, are you getting as much use out of it as you original thought? Thanks!


----------



## rowy65

I'm usually in Chanel and Gucci but this caught my eye!  My first Fendi!
The nappa leather is sublime.  Nicer than Chanel lambskin.   I have 2 Chanel rectangle minis and I'm seriously loving this!


----------



## averagejoe

rowy65 said:


> I'm usually in Chanel and Gucci but this caught my eye!  My first Fendi!
> The nappa leather is sublime.  Nicer than Chanel lambskin.   I have 2 Chanel rectangle minis and I'm seriously loving this!
> View attachment 3831450


Beautiful! Fendi nappa leather is sublime. If you somehow decide on getting a second Peekaboo, you can try out the Selleria leather. It is one of the best leathers around.


----------



## crisbac

rowy65 said:


> I'm usually in Chanel and Gucci but this caught my eye!  My first Fendi!
> The nappa leather is sublime.  Nicer than Chanel lambskin.   I have 2 Chanel rectangle minis and I'm seriously loving this!
> View attachment 3831450


It's so beautiful, rowy65!  Huge congrats on your first Fendi!


----------



## rowy65

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! Fendi nappa leather is sublime. If you somehow decide on getting a second Peekaboo, you can try out the Selleria leather. It is one of the best leathers around.


Thanks!  I actually checked the Selleria out first.  Only I fell in love with nappa.


----------



## rowy65

crisbac said:


> It's so beautiful, rowy65!  Huge congrats on your first Fendi!


Thanks so much!  I have a feeling it won't be my last


----------



## BlueCherry

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3831495
> 
> Thanks!  I actually checked the Selleria out first.  Only I fell in love with nappa.



I’ve had my eye on either this in the burgundy or the blue and can’t decide, I already have the dove grey and adore it. It’s beautiful on you  

I too prefer the nappa [emoji4]


----------



## rowy65

BigCherry said:


> I’ve had my eye on either this in the burgundy or the blue and can’t decide, I already have the dove grey and adore it. It’s beautiful on you
> 
> I too prefer the nappa [emoji4]


Thanks so much!  That's funny you said that because I usually gravitate to navy but I always wanted a true burgundy bag.  This burgundy is neither too red or too purple.  Now the grey is haunting me still, so we shall see.  Can't wait to see which you picked


----------



## BlueCherry

rowy65 said:


> Thanks so much!  That's funny you said that because I usually gravitate to navy but I always wanted a true burgundy bag.  This burgundy is neither too red or too purple.  Now the grey is haunting me still, so we shall see.  Can't wait to see which you picked



Welcome [emoji4]

I still haven’t decided and went back for another look at your mod pic for inspiration and it’s on the other thread lol. 

I must decide soon but also can’t wait to see if your succumb to the grey one


----------



## rowy65

BigCherry said:


> Welcome [emoji4]
> 
> I still haven’t decided and went back for another look at your mod pic for inspiration and it’s on the other thread lol.
> 
> I must decide soon but also can’t wait to see if your succumb to the grey one




Ugh, this grey is gorgeous and it has hints of green.  The sellaria is gorgeous also.  Might be nice to have one in nappa and one selleria.  This is my SA


----------



## pureplatinum

Hello. I am traveling to bangkok next week and would like to get an idea of the prices of peekaboo mini in nappa there.  can anyone please help? Thanks!


----------



## rowy65

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! Fendi nappa leather is sublime. If you somehow decide on getting a second Peekaboo, you can try out the Selleria leather. It is one of the best leathers around.


Hi averagejoe.   So I've used the Nappa a few days.  The other day, I didn't realize it was on its side in my desk drawer at work.  I took it out at the end of the day and the imprint of my keys, which were in the bag, came through!  I freaked out for a bit and drove home with it sitting upright.  By the time I got home, the imprint was gone.  Now I'm not sure about the Nappa.  I'm going into the NYC Fendi this weekend and will check out the Selleria up close.  I had a Chanel lamb previously and never had this issue.


----------



## averagejoe

rowy65 said:


> Hi averagejoe.   So I've used the Nappa a few days.  The other day, I didn't realize it was on its side in my desk drawer at work.  I took it out at the end of the day and the imprint of my keys, which were in the bag, came through!  I freaked out for a bit and drove home with it sitting upright.  By the time I got home, the imprint was gone.  Now I'm not sure about the Nappa.  I'm going into the NYC Fendi this weekend and will check out the Selleria up close.  I had a Chanel lamb previously and never had this issue.


Nappa leather is very supple and luxurious to the touch, but it can easily be indented if you set it down on something bumpy.

Selleria leather is more resilient to these, because it is thicker and not as soft.


----------



## rowy65

averagejoe said:


> Nappa leather is very supple and luxurious to the touch, but it can easily be indented if you set it down on something bumpy.
> 
> Selleria leather is more resilient to these, because it is thicker and not as soft.


Thanks averagejoe.  I think I might want something a little more carefree than the nappa.  To be continued...


----------



## rowy65

I gave in!  For some reason, I felt the Sellaria looked so much prettier in the Asphalt grey than the burgundy.  I was also considering Cloud but ultimately went with the grey.  The Selleria was a little more money but definitely worth it for my piece of mind.


----------



## BlueCherry

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3840669
> View attachment 3840658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave in!  For some reason, I felt the Sellaria looked so much prettier in the Asphalt grey than the burgundy.  I was also considering Cloud but ultimately went with the grey.  The Selleria was a little more money but definitely worth it for my piece of mind.



Looks really great on you, grey is one my fave colours and this is a particularly nice shade of grey. Is the selleria version slightly taller than the nappa? It looks this way on the website.


----------



## rowy65

BigCherry said:


> Looks really great on you, grey is one my fave colours and this is a particularly nice shade of grey. Is the selleria version slightly taller than the nappa? It looks this way on the website.


Thanks so much!  That’s funny you said that!  I said the same to the SA who said they were the same size.  I should of taken pics side by side.  I was too preoccupied with learning how to tie a wrappy on the handle   I think because Sellerias are more structured, it gives the image of being taller than the nappa


----------



## BlueCherry

rowy65 said:


> Thanks so much!  That’s funny you said that!  I said the same to the SA who said they were the same size.  I should of taken pics side by side.  I was too preoccupied with learning how to tie a wrappy on the handle   I think because Sellerias are more structured, it gives the image of being taller than the nappa



You’re welcome [emoji4] 

Yes it says the same size on the measurements but of course it’s the difference in the leather I didn’t think of that. I can’t tie wrappy’s on handles either  I have recently acquired my first mitzah and I wear round the neck, on my wrist and tie casually to the base of my bag handles. I have gone from not being able to decide between blue and burgundy to those and a selleria now


----------



## rowy65

BigCherry said:


> You’re welcome [emoji4]
> 
> Yes it says the same size on the measurements but of course it’s the difference in the leather I didn’t think of that. I can’t tie wrappy’s on handles either  I have recently acquired my first mitzah and I wear round the neck, on my wrist and tie casually to the base of my bag handles. I have gone from not being able to decide between blue and burgundy to those and a selleria now


As much as I love the nappa I’m really not careful with bags.  That’s why I went with the Selleria


----------



## averagejoe

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 3840669
> View attachment 3840658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave in!  For some reason, I felt the Sellaria looked so much prettier in the Asphalt grey than the burgundy.  I was also considering Cloud but ultimately went with the grey.  The Selleria was a little more money but definitely worth it for my piece of mind.


Good choice! Very nice neutral colour, too! I love the hand-stitched detail.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Very silly question:

My mom just received a gorgeous mini Peekaboo. Are you supposed to wear it with one of the sides exposed/slouched, like in many photos I see? Is there a way to DO that? Or does it just wear that way? I was fiddling with it and can't seem to make it slouch.


----------



## BlueCherry

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Very silly question:
> 
> My mom just received a gorgeous mini Peekaboo. Are you supposed to wear it with one of the sides exposed/slouched, like in many photos I see? Is there a way to DO that? Or does it just wear that way? I was fiddling with it and can't seem to make it slouch.



Hi, I wear mine open for convenience most of the time and only close it when necessary. But the mini size is just too tiny to slouch, it won’t get that peekaboo look that the bigger sizes get. Even if there was enough leather to allow it to drape it can take a while


----------



## xSienna

I was wondering if anyone knows if this is the same color? Or does Fendi make several burgundy colors? I would imagine they're the same, but they appear quite different... I'm new to Fendi, and so my knowledge is limited.

https://www.24sevres.com/fr-no/sac-...oods_CCFGQ?color=bordeaux-palladium-finishing

https://www.net-a-porter.com/no/en/product/895774/fendi/peekaboo-mini-leather-shoulder-bag


----------



## twboi

Hi Ladies and Peek-a-boo lovers!!
I recently bought a black Peek a Boo 2nd hand in fabric and the top has two small holes and peeling fabric. do you think Fendi would fix it? or would any of you recommend where to get it fix? thank you!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

xSienna said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if this is the same color? Or does Fendi make several burgundy colors? I would imagine they're the same, but they appear quite different... I'm new to Fendi, and so my knowledge is limited.
> 
> https://www.24sevres.com/fr-no/sac-...oods_CCFGQ?color=bordeaux-palladium-finishing
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/no/en/product/895774/fendi/peekaboo-mini-leather-shoulder-bag



I believe it’s the same colour. I have only seen the mini in nappa leather in one shade of burgundy. The code is 8BN244K4PF0MY4.


----------



## lenaf4ever

Curious to find out if any of the small peekaboo owners has the same issue I have. I feel like the clap twist closer is a bit not secure and can open by itself if the bag hold heavier items. Do you guys find that a bit annoying? I would close it, then would find the clasp open by itself after a few blocks down the street


----------



## xSienna

BigCherry said:


> I believe it’s the same colour. I have only seen the mini in nappa leather in one shade of burgundy. The code is 8BN244K4PF0MY4.



Thank you!!


----------



## Applepharm

Just wondering, are the peekaboos suppose to have a hologram tab? Many thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Applepharm said:


> Just wondering, are the peekaboos suppose to have a hologram tab? Many thanks!


Only Peekaboos from several years ago. Peekaboo bags from the past few years are supposed to come with an RFID tag (not a hologram).


----------



## Applepharm

averagejoe said:


> Only Peekaboos from several years ago. Peekaboo bags from the past few years are supposed to come with an RFID tag (not a hologram).



Thank you! Much appreciated


----------



## iamrose

Does anyone experience some rust on their peekaboo hardware? I purchased my regular peekaboo in GHW about 6 months ago and  it's been showing some rust on the hardware of the middle partition. any tips on cleaning it out? i've tried toothpaste and it didnt really work. Contemplating taking it back to the boutique to see if they can clean it out for me. Thank you


----------



## rowy65

rowy65 said:


> As much as I love the nappa I’m really not careful with bags.  That’s why I went with the Selleria


So, a bit of twist to my mini peekaboo quest.  I initially went with the burgundy nappa lambskin.  I ended up going to Saks and exchanging it for the Selleria in Asphalt grey.  I bought it as a pre sale to get double points so it was to be shipped to me.  I received the Selleria the following week and to my dismay, when I opened the box, the bag reeked of perfume.  Obviously a return or a floor sample,who knows. I was so annoyed at this horrible service from Saks, I just returned the bag.  Thanks to YouTube, I was able to find this beauty.  It’s grey calfskin with the tile hardware.  I was a little unsure of the tile hardware at first but up close, it provides a nice pop of color against the grey.  The inside is lined in a lighter grey suede, so I’m going to have to be a little extra careful.


----------



## missmilk

I'm looking to buy a preloved micro peekaboo but its handle is misshapen. Does anyone know if this can be fixed/how to fix it, or is this permanent? TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

missmilk said:


> I'm looking to buy a preloved micro peekaboo but its handle is misshapen. Does anyone know if this can be fixed/how to fix it, or is this permanent? TIA!


You can hang the bag from its handle for a while. The weight of the bag will reshape the handle over time. Just be sure to rest the handle on a smooth wide round bar that won't indent the handle in any way (like don't hang the bag on a hook).


----------



## missmilk

averagejoe said:


> You can hang the bag from its handle for a while. The weight of the bag will reshape the handle over time. Just be sure to rest the handle on a smooth wide round bar that won't indent the handle in any way (like don't hang the bag on a hook).



Thank you for the help, I'll try that


----------



## The Davis Woman

riri23 said:


> What do you guys think of this black mink and leather mini peekaboo?
> I saw it in person yesterday but I'm not sure I'm in love... it's rare but doesn't make my heart sing.


Sorry - don't love it...


----------



## ng4u2

Hello ladies, want your opinion on my new purchase from theRealreal.com I was looking for a white bag for a while, finally found this peekaboo in good deal, but my friends think I am crazy to spend $800 in a used bag; they are not lux bag lovers, so they will never understand, that’s what I am asking you guys; keep or return????


----------



## averagejoe

ng4u2 said:


> Hello ladies, want your opinion on my new purchase from theRealreal.com I was looking for a white bag for a while, finally found this peekaboo in good deal, but my friends think I am crazy to spend $800 in a used bag; they are not lux bag lovers, so they will never understand, that’s what I am asking you guys; keep or return????


I think this is one of the older generation Peekaboo bags based on the ombre effect in the middle and the way the side seams are done. It's a good price, especially for a python interior, but I think the bag has lost a bit of its original shape. If that doesn't bother you, then keep it!


----------



## escety

annilynedr said:


> View attachment 3487651
> 
> 
> Got her pre-loved all soft and smushy.  Dressed her up with a scarf and another peekaboo hahaha.  Love the look of peekaboo on peekaboo!



I love the color of your bag! I've seen a lot of pre-loved peekaboo in that leather which has lost its shape and become very soft and smushy. Is there any ways to avoid that from happening? I feel like it can look very beaten up if its super soft. I do like a bit of slouchiness but if its too smushy, I feel like it doesn't look as good? Is it just me or thats just how peekaboos will all end up like that?


----------



## Adrian Ho

The price of peekaboos has increased! The mini is now $3,200 U.S.D. instead of $3,150 U.S.D.
The mini peekaboo in selleria leather was $3,700 and now is $3,950.


----------



## xSienna

I've been seriously looking into buying the burgundy mini Peekaboo in nappa leather, and was wondering if some of you mini Peekaboo owners out there could advice me on how yours is holding up? I just stumbled upon the exact same bag on Fashionphile, and got a bit worried when I saw the wrinkles around the lock. I tend to favour more structured bags, and realise the Peekaboo might not exactly fall into that category. But I'm fine with a bit of slouching, I just don't want the sides to collapse and the leather to wrinkle and crease all too much. 

Here is a link to the aforementioned bag: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-mini-peekaboo-satchel-bordeaux-206264


----------



## mdb6000

I am looking for a used black peekaboo bag with the bug/monster eyes. Has anyone seen one online or in a second hand store. I live in the UK and in Germany. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ramai

Fendi newbie here[emoji3]. What the most durable Peekaboo leather?


----------



## BlueCherry

Adrian Ho said:


> The price of peekaboos has increased! The mini is now $3,200 U.S.D. instead of $3,150 U.S.D.
> The mini peekaboo in selleria leather was $3,700 and now is $3,950.



I know and I was about to purchase a second mini in blue but I’m not paying nearly £300 more


----------



## Adrian Ho

BigCherry said:


> I know and I was about to purchase a second mini in blue but I’m not paying nearly £300 more



Why the increase


----------



## BlueCherry

Adrian Ho said:


> Why the increase



I just checked again and it’s £2250 now in the UK but if I switch to the Ireland website in EUR the equivalent with today’s exchange rate is about £2020. I may just have it delivered to Ireland instead [emoji4]


----------



## melsig

Ramai said:


> Fendi newbie here[emoji3]. What the most durable Peekaboo leather?



Selleria Peekaboo is very durable!


----------



## Camille.G

Hi guys! I have a question: should I get a Peekaboo mini OR  a Chanel square mini? This will be my first big handbag purchase, and just for info both bags are the same price where I live. I absolutely love the Peekaboo, but am wary of its low resale value (it's rather an important factor to me), and of the way the leather will move  (or rather slouch) over time. The Chanel mini square resells better I think, and is more likely to maintain its shape. It's also a classic, but I don't care for that because the Peekaboo is amazing and so elegant. What do you guys think??


----------



## BlueCherry

Camille.G said:


> Hi guys! I have a question: should I get a Peekaboo mini OR  a Chanel square mini? This will be my first big handbag purchase, and just for info both bags are the same price where I live. I absolutely love the Peekaboo, but am wary of its low resale value (it's rather an important factor to me), and of the way the leather will move  (or rather slouch) over time. The Chanel mini square resells better I think, and is more likely to maintain its shape. It's also a classic, but I don't care for that because the Peekaboo is amazing and so elegant. What do you guys think??



The peekaboo quality far surpasses Chanel mini quality. Plus you have a top handle and I use this all the time. The mini won’t lose its shape as it’s just not big enough. In terms of resale I think if you got one you would never want to sell it. I adore the mini peekaboo, in fact I keep mine on a drawer unit in my bedroom because it’s so stylish.


----------



## Camille.G

BigCherry said:


> The peekaboo quality far surpasses Chanel mini quality. Plus you have a top handle and I use this all the time. The mini won’t lose its shape as it’s just not big enough. In terms of resale I think if you got one you would never want to sell it. I adore the mini peekaboo, in fact I keep mine on a drawer unit in my bedroom because it’s so stylish.



You're so right. I am so torn! I know the Fendi quality is superior to Chanel - you're paying for leather craftsmanship vs. a name.  You can play with the chains of the Chanel to make it top handle but yeah, it's never going to be a Peekaboo. In terms of fragility though the PAB seems more vulnerable, and I'm not one to baby my bags. I have my eyes on either a black regular one, or a pink python one that is pre-loved. I feel like python would be better, more resistant. Thank you for your reply xx


----------



## BlueCherry

Camille.G said:


> You're so right. I am so torn! I know the Fendi quality is superior to Chanel - you're paying for leather craftsmanship vs. a name.  You can play with the chains of the Chanel to make it top handle but yeah, it's never going to be a Peekaboo. In terms of fragility though the PAB seems more vulnerable, and I'm not one to baby my bags. I have my eyes on either a black regular one, or a pink python one that is pre-loved. I feel like python would be better, more resistant. Thank you for your reply xx



The PAB is definitely not fragile and I have a light coloured one in nappa. I don’t abuse mine but don’t baby it either. One day I laid it down on top of a bunch of keys and the shape indented onto the leather. I moved it and come the morning there was no indentation at all. I’m no expert but I’m not sure python is more hardy, perhaps someone else will chime in. I forgot to add that you can fit heaps in the mini PAB, it’s very deceptively roomy.  Look forward to your decision [emoji4]


----------



## Camille.G

BigCherry said:


> The PAB is definitely not fragile and I have a light coloured one in nappa. I don’t abuse mine but don’t baby it either. One day I laid it down on top of a bunch of keys and the shape indented onto the leather. I moved it and come the morning there was no indentation at all. I’m no expert but I’m not sure python is more hardy, perhaps someone else will chime in. I forgot to add that you can fit heaps in the mini PAB, it’s very deceptively roomy.  Look forward to your decision [emoji4]



That's super informative, thank you so much!! Will def let you know which bag I end up getting  xx


----------



## Adrian Ho

BigCherry said:


> I just checked again and it’s £2250 now in the UK but if I switch to the Ireland website in EUR the equivalent with today’s exchange rate is about £2020. I may just have it delivered to Ireland instead [emoji4]



Get it before it gets too expensive!


----------



## Camille.G

Guys I've decided not to go with a mini Chanel - honestly everyone has one here in Paris, locals and tourists, plus those who have fake ones. It's everywhere and has become very basic, plus I have to admit I'd only get it to be part of the gang, which is stupid. The classic flaps (in all sizes) really doesn't represent who I am, if you know what I mean, like I don't see myself with it and don't LOVE it. So I'm going for the Peekaboo mini black nappa OR Lady Dior mini black lambskin. Both are the same price here in France. Going to try them on this week! Will post pics + final choice. Thank so much for your replies! Viva purseblog! xx


----------



## BlueCherry

Camille.G said:


> Guys I've decided not to go with a mini Chanel - honestly everyone has one here in Paris, locals and tourists, plus those who have fake ones. It's everywhere and has become very basic, plus I have to admit I'd only get it to be part of the gang, which is stupid. The classic flaps (in all sizes) really doesn't represent who I am, if you know what I mean, like I don't see myself with it and don't LOVE it. So I'm going for the Peekaboo mini black nappa OR Lady Dior mini black lambskin. Both are the same price here in France. Going to try them on this week! Will post pics + final choice. Thank so much for your replies! Viva purseblog! xx



Great choices, both are gorgeous so good luck with your shopping expedition [emoji4]


----------



## LaurenMichelle

Camille.G said:


> Guys I've decided not to go with a mini Chanel - honestly everyone has one here in Paris, locals and tourists, plus those who have fake ones. It's everywhere and has become very basic, plus I have to admit I'd only get it to be part of the gang, which is stupid. The classic flaps (in all sizes) really doesn't represent who I am, if you know what I mean, like I don't see myself with it and don't LOVE it. So I'm going for the Peekaboo mini black nappa OR Lady Dior mini black lambskin. Both are the same price here in France. Going to try them on this week! Will post pics + final choice. Thank so much for your replies! Viva purseblog! xx



Where I live there are no designer bags, so I have to travel.  My Fendi kan i is my first designer bag and I looove it.  I went to Neiman Marcus in Charlotte this weekend and looked in their chanel store but the bags didn't look special at all to me!  I know they have different finishes but often the leather wasn't impressive, the insides were just so plain.  Plus like you said, so many people have them - I think I decided not to try to get a Chanel when I saw like 20 girls at a party on Real Housewives carrying their's around (20 dramatic, loud, overdressed girls).  I think peekaboo or lady dior sound like such a better choice!! can't wait to see pics.


----------



## xlana

I came back from Paris last week with a new friend and I'm completely in love and obsessed! Meet my new mini peekaboo! It's ivory nappa leather, the strap and handle are water snake, and it has the bug eyes in the interior! I debated between this one and the classic black mini peekaboo for what must have been 15 minutes in the store (haha). I am really adverse to white/ivory bags for practical reasons, but I loved the bug eye interior and the contrast between the ivory and the black. Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## averagejoe

xlana said:


> I came back from Paris last week with a new friend and I'm completely in love and obsessed! Meet my new mini peekaboo! It's ivory nappa leather, the strap and handle are water snake, and it has the bug eyes in the interior! I debated between this one and the classic black mini peekaboo for what must have been 15 minutes in the store (haha). I am really adverse to white/ivory bags for practical reasons, but I loved the bug eye interior and the contrast between the ivory and the black. Thanks for letting me share!!


I love it! The eyes and snake details are so cool! 

I suggest not always using the Twilly around the handles, because it covers up the snakeskin. I know that the scales may lift a tiny bit over time if you use the handle without a Twilly, but that's the hallmark of real snakeskin and It think it adds a bit of character.


----------



## silversquirrel

Guys, how is it with wear and tear on your peekaboos? I have one mini in nappa and one in selleria and even though both leathers hold very well, metal parts are pretty easy to scratch. It really bothers me, bcs anytime I reach for something in the bag, I can see a new scratch ...


----------



## crisbac

xlana said:


> I came back from Paris last week with a new friend and I'm completely in love and obsessed! Meet my new mini peekaboo! It's ivory nappa leather, the strap and handle are water snake, and it has the bug eyes in the interior! I debated between this one and the classic black mini peekaboo for what must have been 15 minutes in the store (haha). I am really adverse to white/ivory bags for practical reasons, but I loved the bug eye interior and the contrast between the ivory and the black. Thanks for letting me share!!


It's so pretty! The bug eyes are such a surprise and so adorable! Huge congrats, xlana!


----------



## crisbac

averagejoe said:


> I love it! The eyes and snake details are so cool!
> 
> I suggest not always using the Twilly around the handles, because it covers up the snakeskin. I know that the scales may lift a tiny bit over time if you use the handle without a Twilly, but that's the hallmark of real snakeskin and It think it adds a bit of character.


+1!


----------



## xlana

averagejoe said:


> I love it! The eyes and snake details are so cool!
> 
> I suggest not always using the Twilly around the handles, because it covers up the snakeskin. I know that the scales may lift a tiny bit over time if you use the handle without a Twilly, but that's the hallmark of real snakeskin and It think it adds a bit of character.





crisbac said:


> It's so pretty! The bug eyes are such a surprise and so adorable! Huge congrats, xlana!



Thank you!! I'll try to let the handle breathe once in a while, but I just want to keep it perfect for a while longer.


----------



## crisbac

xlana said:


> Thank you!! I'll try to let the handle breathe once in a while, but I just want to keep it perfect for a while longer.


----------



## tweeety

I Been wanting a Fendi Mini Peekaboo in Black Leather for quite some time and I’m so happy to have her! Such a beautiful gorgeous bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## heyrenee

Hi everyone! Just wanted some thoughts on the Fendi Peekaboo in small in selleria leather. I'm so in love with the bag, but I think the hefty price tag threw me off. I know I'm in the Fendi subforum, but do you think that this bag is worth the almost $4k price tag? It is beautiful and well made, but I somehow just can't justify the price tag. Thoughts?


----------



## malia1259

heyrenee said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted some thoughts on the Fendi Peekaboo in small in selleria leather. I'm so in love with the bag, but I think the hefty price tag threw me off. I know I'm in the Fendi subforum, but do you think that this bag is worth the almost $4k price tag? It is beautiful and well made, but I somehow just can't justify the price tag. Thoughts?


It's an investment piece. The bags are so carefully crafted and wear beautifully. All of the fendi bags i own have aged perfectly. I never have to worry about glazing issues or uneven stitching when it comes to their bags. I think that while the Selleria is a bit pricier, its totally worth it in terms of durability. It gives the PAB an edgier look while still keeping its classic shape. I also think its important to mention that Fendi has the best customer service i have ever experienced so know that if anything is wrong with your purchase, they will be more than willing to help.


----------



## tweeety

malia1259 said:


> It's an investment piece. The bags are so carefully crafted and wear beautifully. All of the fendi bags i own have aged perfectly. I never have to worry about glazing issues or uneven stitching when it comes to their bags. I think that while the Selleria is a bit pricier, its totally worth it in terms of durability. It gives the PAB an edgier look while still keeping its classic shape. I also think its important to mention that Fendi has the best customer service i have ever experienced so know that if anything is wrong with your purchase, they will be more than willing to help.




@heyrenee
I absolutely agree with everything you say! I understand what you mean about spending that much but after I got my Peekaboo...let me tell you I’m actually more happy wearing her than my chanel or LV to be honest [emoji7] I would say go for it if you still can’t justify the price there’s always the chance to return [emoji28]


----------



## DestinyFate

xlana said:


> I came back from Paris last week with a new friend and I'm completely in love and obsessed! Meet my new mini peekaboo! It's ivory nappa leather, the strap and handle are water snake, and it has the bug eyes in the interior! I debated between this one and the classic black mini peekaboo for what must have been 15 minutes in the store (haha). I am really adverse to white/ivory bags for practical reasons, but I loved the bug eye interior and the contrast between the ivory and the black. Thanks for letting me share!!


I love the bug eyes and the colour! Congrats on getting your bag!


----------



## heyrenee

malia1259 said:


> It's an investment piece. The bags are so carefully crafted and wear beautifully. All of the fendi bags i own have aged perfectly. I never have to worry about glazing issues or uneven stitching when it comes to their bags. I think that while the Selleria is a bit pricier, its totally worth it in terms of durability. It gives the PAB an edgier look while still keeping its classic shape. I also think its important to mention that Fendi has the best customer service i have ever experienced so know that if anything is wrong with your purchase, they will be more than willing to help.



I think I absolutely love the fact that for the most part, everyone speaks highly of Fendi's quality, durability, and customer service. It makes me feel better about investing in this bag, and I'm already in love with it. Just gotta save up now!  Thanks for the reassurance


----------



## heyrenee

tweeety said:


> @heyrenee
> I absolutely agree with everything you say! I understand what you mean about spending that much but after I got my Peekaboo...let me tell you I’m actually more happy wearing her than my chanel or LV to be honest [emoji7] I would say go for it if you still can’t justify the price there’s always the chance to return [emoji28]



I saw the bag in person, and it's absolutely incredible! I've tried on a Chanel boy bag but was slightly disappointed that the interior wasn't lined in leather  so I think this would be a more worthwhile purchase. Do you have a regular size or mini?


----------



## moumita

Taking my lovely Fendi Peekaboo to work 
Do see my review on


----------



## sari105

Hi everyone. I’m thinking of purchashing a fendi peekaboo that is from a sample production for fashion week. Does anyone here have experience purchashing a bag like this? Is the quality the same as the bags they sell in store?


----------



## Adrian Ho

sari105 said:


> Hi everyone. I’m thinking of purchashing a fendi peekaboo that is from a sample production for fashion week. Does anyone here have experience purchashing a bag like this? Is the quality the same as the bags they sell in store?



Are you talking about the decorative hardware that is being sold on luxury next season?


----------



## sari105

Adrian Ho said:


> Are you talking about the decorative hardware that is being sold on luxury next season?


Yes, do you have experience from them?


----------



## Adrian Ho

sari105 said:


> Yes, do you have experience from them?



No. However, I did order the one you are talking about from her and waiting for it to be shipped.


----------



## Camille.G

Guys, what do you think about overall service and quality when buying such bags (of various brands)? I just came back from the Galeries Lafayette in Paris, and it was not a nice experience at all! I went to Dior which was literally just a counter, and the Lady Dior mini was so small it was ridiculous. Then I went to Fendi in order to check out the mini Peekaboos, and I just found the service "cheap" and very detached - you wouldn't think you came in to purchase a 2300€ bag. It's also like the sales people don't know what they are selling, don't have the love for their product (maybe because they work for the department store and not for the boutique?) Anyway, the bags were very beautiful (new seasonal colors are very cute - all pastels with the python handle), but I found them to be too soft and delicate for my lifestyle, plus they have no feet as you guys know (In my mind I'm like "why not complete your masterpiece by adding four small feet?" It just seems a bit unfinished). 

I then went to Valentino and there the sales associates were lovely, however the two bags they got from the back for me, plus the one on display, (basically the same rockstud small tote times 3) were all flawed! Chips in the leather, stained hardware, etc. 

I left empty handed as well and headed to Chanel, where I waited an hour in line to get in. It was a factory - so many people sitting anywhere and everywhere, sales associates running around looking exhausted and giving each other "I can't deal anymore" looks as they served clients. The sales lady I ended up with barely looked at me as she asked what I wanted. I told her I wanted to look at their mini squares - she came back with one single model (lambskin gold hardware) and said that this was all that was available anywhere in Paris at this point in terms of square. Said it was because it's winter and that all stores have the same merchandise (mind you, I had had the rue Cambon boutique on the phone the previous day and knew they had the mini square in a bunch of colors and leather types...). I declined the mini she showed me, and asked if by any chance there would be other colors in the drawers and she was like "no, that's it" - she didn't even want to look when it's a fact that they get deliveries every morning! Lastly, I asked to see their WOCs, knowing that they have many models of WOCs, not just the classic. Well, she only got the classics out, again told me that this is all they had, lined them all up in front of me as if this were the flea market, all the while saying "there's this one, this one, this one, this one, this one". I was not guided nor helped. This was not a consultant, but a display attendant. It was horrible - I left. 

Today I went to Louis Vuitton and bought an Alma BB in black Epi leather - fits my lifestyle, has feet, is sturdy, a classic - you get the gist. Plus service was better than what I described above.

Sorry for the long rant! My question for you guys is: how was your experience buying your bags? How was it at Fendi? Or did you, too, buy at department stores? How do you feel overall about the state of affairs in terms of luxury shopping and how rushed/cheap it has become?

xxx


----------



## melsig

Camille.G said:


> Guys, what do you think about overall service and quality when buying such bags (of various brands)? I just came back from the Galeries Lafayette in Paris, and it was not a nice experience at all! I went to Dior which was literally just a counter, and the Lady Dior mini was so small it was ridiculous. Then I went to Fendi in order to check out the mini Peekaboos, and I just found the service "cheap" and very detached - you wouldn't think you came in to purchase a 2300€ bag. It's also like the sales people don't know what they are selling, don't have the love for their product (maybe because they work for the department store and not for the boutique?) Anyway, the bags were very beautiful (new seasonal colors are very cute - all pastels with the python handle), but I found them to be too soft and delicate for my lifestyle, plus they have no feet as you guys know (In my mind I'm like "why not complete your masterpiece by adding four small feet?" It just seems a bit unfinished).



I can't really speak to the in-store buying experience, generally, as I have bought my bags by phone order/internet, but I would like to say that my Peekaboos have feet, including the mini.  I know some of the minis do not, but the newer selleria ones all do, I believe, just FYI.  I did visit the US flagship Fendi store in NYC when I was there for US Thanksgiving last week and received attentive service - but the store was completely empty when I went!  I was very startled by this.


----------



## Camille.G

Hm, I can't remember if the sellerias I tried on had feet. They were quite sturdy, and they're look is quite different from the nappas IMO - I wasn't loving it, except for this amazing silver one! But it was 2900€, which is an amount I cannot afford for now. The nappa is so lovely, and I really do wonder why it's feetless (none of the mini nappas I tried on had feet) ) is it a choice in terms of style? Practicality? Maybe the bottom of the bag is not rigid enough for feet. Or maybe it's a profit choice? Who knows.

I didn't know one could buy by phone! Very good solution. Although don't you mind not seeing/inspecting the product yourself before buying? The problem when one lives in Paris is that rarely (especially around this time of the year) are stores empty. However it's partly my fault - I definitely should not have picked such a popular department store. Personally when I step foot in one of those stores, I want to feel the 5 star service. My only satisfying experience  (customer service, efficiency, feeling of being in a store, and not a factory counter) was at Hermès, where I literally spent 90 bucks....


----------



## melsig

Camille.G said:


> Hm, I can't remember if the sellerias I tried on had feet. They were quite sturdy, and they're look is quite different from the nappas IMO - I wasn't loving it, except for this amazing silver one! But it was 2900€, which is an amount I cannot afford for now. The nappa is so lovely, and I really do wonder why it's feetless (none of the mini nappas I tried on had feet) ) is it a choice in terms of style? Practicality? Maybe the bottom of the bag is not rigid enough for feet. Or maybe it's a profit choice? Who knows.
> 
> I didn't know one could buy by phone! Very good solution. Although don't you mind not seeing/inspecting the product yourself before buying? The problem when one lives in Paris is that rarely (especially around this time of the year) are stores empty. However it's partly my fault - I definitely should not have picked such a popular department store. Personally when I step foot in one of those stores, I want to feel the 5 star service. My only satisfying experience  (customer service, efficiency, feeling of being in a store, and not a factory counter) was at Hermès, where I literally spent 90 bucks....






It's not a choice, I'm afraid!  There is an Hermes and a new Dior boutique near where I live but no Fendi boutique.  The department stores have a somewhat limited selection as well around here, with no Fendi at all in the suburbs where I live.  I have not had luck finding what I want locally.  In fact, my mini is a limited edition from Japan.  I had to use a personal shopper for that one.  Here's a pic of my Minis feet.  My nappa has feet, too, but it's a Medium.


----------



## Camille.G

melsig said:


> View attachment 3896362
> 
> 
> It's not a choice, I'm afraid!  There is an Hermes and a new Dior boutique near where I live but no Fendi boutique.  The department stores have a somewhat limited selection as well around here, with no Fendi at all in the suburbs where I live.  I have not had luck finding what I want locally.  In fact, my mini is a limited edition from Japan.  I had to use a personal shopper for that one.  Here's a pic of my Minis feet.  My nappa has feet, too, but it's a Medium.




Beautiful bag!! Love the color. And Amen for the feet! I hope they come out again with the smooth, sturdier but non-selleria/non-nappa leather they were using to do this model (glued sides) in with the laque hardware. For now I am more than happy with my Alma BB, although let's be real it's more of a basic b**** bag - nothing wrong with that, but I don't get to bask in the subtle yet luxurious Fendi aura. 

Oh and re: your bag, what I love about it is that it will retain its shape. The nappas I tried on yesterday had slouched even from being on display! I mentioned it to the sales associate and she was like "no no they're not slouching", I was like mhm...It appears that the only way to keep the mini nappa kind of structured is to stuff it at night and to never close it, which is impossible for me to do living in Paris - pickpocket galore.


----------



## melsig

Camille.G said:


> Beautiful bag!! Love the color. And Amen for the feet! I hope they come out again with the smooth, sturdier but non-selleria/non-nappa leather they were using to do this model (glued sides) in with the laque hardware. For now I am more than happy with my Alma BB, although let's be real it's more of a basic b**** bag - nothing wrong with that, but I don't get to bask in the subtle yet luxurious Fendi aura.
> 
> Oh and re: your bag, what I love about it is that it will retain its shape. The nappas I tried on yesterday had slouched even from being on display! I mentioned it to the sales associate and she was like "no no they're not slouching", I was like mhm...It appears that the only way to keep the mini nappa kind of structured is to stuff it at night and to never close it, which is impossible for me to do living in Paris - pickpocket galore.



Haha, I must admit I keep my bags stuffed when I'm not using them.  But yes, the selleria is quite sturdy.  I didn't like it as much either when I first saw the bags, but I must admit that over time it's definitely become my preference.

To shop in Paris sound divine, though (although, as you say, perhaps not during the holiday season)!  I haven't been since I was a teenager.  I used to work in Midtown Manhattan many years ago - I would not step foot on 5th Avenue between Thanksgiving and Christmas, due to the crowds!


----------



## xlana

Camille.G said:


> Guys, what do you think about overall service and quality when buying such bags (of various brands)? I just came back from the Galeries Lafayette in Paris, and it was not a nice experience at all! I went to Dior which was literally just a counter, and the Lady Dior mini was so small it was ridiculous. Then I went to Fendi in order to check out the mini Peekaboos, and I just found the service "cheap" and very detached - you wouldn't think you came in to purchase a 2300€ bag. It's also like the sales people don't know what they are selling, don't have the love for their product (maybe because they work for the department store and not for the boutique?) Anyway, the bags were very beautiful (new seasonal colors are very cute - all pastels with the python handle), but I found them to be too soft and delicate for my lifestyle, plus they have no feet as you guys know (In my mind I'm like "why not complete your masterpiece by adding four small feet?" It just seems a bit unfinished).
> 
> I then went to Valentino and there the sales associates were lovely, however the two bags they got from the back for me, plus the one on display, (basically the same rockstud small tote times 3) were all flawed! Chips in the leather, stained hardware, etc.
> 
> I left empty handed as well and headed to Chanel, where I waited an hour in line to get in. It was a factory - so many people sitting anywhere and everywhere, sales associates running around looking exhausted and giving each other "I can't deal anymore" looks as they served clients. The sales lady I ended up with barely looked at me as she asked what I wanted. I told her I wanted to look at their mini squares - she came back with one single model (lambskin gold hardware) and said that this was all that was available anywhere in Paris at this point in terms of square. Said it was because it's winter and that all stores have the same merchandise (mind you, I had had the rue Cambon boutique on the phone the previous day and knew they had the mini square in a bunch of colors and leather types...). I declined the mini she showed me, and asked if by any chance there would be other colors in the drawers and she was like "no, that's it" - she didn't even want to look when it's a fact that they get deliveries every morning! Lastly, I asked to see their WOCs, knowing that they have many models of WOCs, not just the classic. Well, she only got the classics out, again told me that this is all they had, lined them all up in front of me as if this were the flea market, all the while saying "there's this one, this one, this one, this one, this one". I was not guided nor helped. This was not a consultant, but a display attendant. It was horrible - I left.
> 
> Today I went to Louis Vuitton and bought an Alma BB in black Epi leather - fits my lifestyle, has feet, is sturdy, a classic - you get the gist. Plus service was better than what I described above.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant! My question for you guys is: how was your experience buying your bags? How was it at Fendi? Or did you, too, buy at department stores? How do you feel overall about the state of affairs in terms of luxury shopping and how rushed/cheap it has become?
> 
> xxx



I was actually in Paris less than a month ago and I bought my mini Fendi peekaboo at the boutique in Galeries Lafayette. I experienced nothing but good service from them. The sales associate who helped me was very patient, showed me all the options she had in the mini peekaboo, and made suggestions without being pushy. I was very satisfied with the service there. I've had the same experience with the flagship boutique in NYC on Madison - I would say the service there is even better than Galeries Lafayette, they're always extremely accommodating and most importantly they aren't snobby or "uppity" acting if that makes sense. My coworker in fact bought her first Fendi two weekends ago and she reported nothing but praise for the service there.

Sorry for your experience in Paris! Maybe because Galeries Lafayette is a tourist destination in Paris the vibes are a little different?  I definitely saw tons of tourists lining up (maybe like 40-50 people) waiting to get into LV, and it was definitely a turn off. It just might be Galeries Lafayette because all the tour buses stop there to let people shop. I can't speak for how the Fendi stores are in Paris, but the store in NYC has amazing customer service and it's the type you would expect when at a luxury store!


----------



## LaurenMichelle

I had a very good experience in Miami! I did call the store the weekend before I went to ask about their selection and the manager assigned me a SA who texted me beforehand. Then the day of they were super nice (the store was empty it was noon on a Friday). After I got my bag they had a courier service deliver my accessory from Bal Harbour to the hotel no charge and my SA even texted his brother and got us dinner reservations for an awesome restaurant that night. I was super happy with them  but most of the other stores in Miami were nice too (Celine, Valentino, Prada) they knew I was from out of town wanting a bag I couldn't get at home and they were all so patient.


----------



## riri23

Completely off topic, but I finally got around to going to the Fendi Ginza Six store to take a picture of the Japan? Ginza? Exclusive wallets that they have.

Melsig, sorry to keep you waiting...


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> Completely off topic, but I finally got around to going to the Fendi Ginza Six store to take a picture of the Japan? Ginza? Exclusive wallets that they have.
> 
> Melsig, sorry to keep you waiting...



OMG, thank you so much!!!  This has been shipped to me:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Will be quite thrilled to get a matching Peekaboo wallet!!

Ps.  Are these for sure Japan exclusives?  I did buy the Mini Peekaboo from the NYC store...


----------



## riri23

melsig said:


> OMG, thank you so much!!!  This has been shipped to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897414
> 
> 
> Will be quite thrilled to get a matching Peekaboo wallet!!
> 
> Ps.  Are these for sure Japan exclusives?  I did buy the Mini Peekaboo from the NYC store...



Let me send my SA a message to see what she has to say. I can ask for additional pictures of the pink if you’d like.


----------



## Camille.G

Wow that's amazing!! I feel like Paris is different and the sales people favor tourists for sure, especially at the Galeries Lafayette, or stores in the "downtown" area. Glad to hear that you guys had great experiences - it really makes the difference. I personally will not go back to Galeries for such purchases - yes it's more practical in terms of all the bags you could wish for being in the same place, but I personally would rather be seated in an empty store, tranquil and catered to LOL.


----------



## riri23

melsig said:


> OMG, thank you so much!!!  This has been shipped to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897414
> 
> 
> Will be quite thrilled to get a matching Peekaboo wallet!!
> 
> Ps.  Are these for sure Japan exclusives?  I did buy the Mini Peekaboo from the NYC store...



Just checked with my SA and she said that they are Japan Exclusive. She also sent me additional pictures!


----------



## riri23

melsig said:


> OMG, thank you so much!!!  This has been shipped to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897414
> 
> 
> Will be quite thrilled to get a matching Peekaboo wallet!!
> 
> Ps.  Are these for sure Japan exclusives?  I did buy the Mini Peekaboo from the NYC store...



Just checked with my SA and she said that they are Japan Exclusive. She also sent me additional pictures!


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> Just checked with my SA and she said that they are Japan Exclusive. She also sent me additional pictures!



Lovely!  Thank you so much for going to the trouble to contact your SA for me.  I spoke with my SA in NYC last night - all she could tell me at the time was that their boutique had not ordered any.


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> Just checked with my SA and she said that they are Japan Exclusive. She also sent me additional pictures!


Just in case anyone else is looking at this bag and wallet combo - my SA has informed me that, according to the style numbers, the Peekaboo and wallets are not the same shade of pink...


----------



## melsig

Well, my bag arrived today.  I find the color is really beautiful, but that python handle is stressing me out. I know I already opened this topic in a separate thread, but this handle seems very delicate, much more so than the watersnake one on my Monster 2jours.  I was planning on keeping it exposed and pairing it with the elaphe whipstitch Strap You, but now I'm actually a little tempted to cover it up with a twilly....


----------



## crisbac

melsig said:


> View attachment 3898414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my bag arrived today.  I find the color is really beautiful, but that python handle is stressing me out. I know I already opened this topic in a separate thread, but this handle seems very delicate, much more so than the watersnake one on my Monster 2jours.  I was planning on keeping it exposed and pairing it with the elaphe whipstitch Strap You, but now I'm actually a little tempted to cover it up with a twilly....


It's fabulous! The color is lovely!  Huge congrats, melsig! Enjoy!


----------



## galex101404

melsig said:


> View attachment 3898414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my bag arrived today.  I find the color is really beautiful, but that python handle is stressing me out. I know I already opened this topic in a separate thread, but this handle seems very delicate, much more so than the watersnake one on my Monster 2jours.  I was planning on keeping it exposed and pairing it with the elaphe whipstitch Strap You, but now I'm actually a little tempted to cover it up with a twilly....



Your bag is gorgeous and looks amazing with your new strap!

Do you happen to know what other colors will be coming in mini Selleria for the new season? 

I've been contemplating a MTO for awhile, but with the upcharge and wait time, I'd much rather go with a color available in store. Thank you!!


----------



## melsig

galex101404 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous and looks amazing with your new strap!
> 
> Do you happen to know what other colors will be coming in mini Selleria for the new season?
> 
> I've been contemplating a MTO for awhile, but with the upcharge and wait time, I'd much rather go with a color available in store. Thank you!!



Haha, I know what you mean!  Eventually, I'd like to get the Fuschia MTO, but since this pink was available, and I loved the shade, I thought I'd take the plunge. 

In addition to this bright pink, there is also a more peachy-pink, also with python handle.  They're also coming out with a paler light blue color, which seems closer in shade to my other mini selleria, although without the purple undertones.  I believe there is also an orange on its way, but I can't remember if that was on display in the store or not.  I just checked and there are photos on-line of everything except the pink one I bought through the boutique.  There's one peachy one available on-line and the blue and orange are available for pre-order.  Hope this helps!


----------



## galex101404

melsig said:


> Haha, I know what you mean!  Eventually, I'd like to get the Fuschia MTO, but since this pink was available, and I loved the shade, I thought I'd take the plunge.
> 
> In addition to this bright pink, there is also a more peachy-pink, also with python handle.  They're also coming out with a paler light blue color, which seems closer in shade to my other mini selleria, although without the purple undertones.  I believe there is also an orange on its way, but I can't remember if that was on display in the store or not.  I just checked and there are photos on-line of everything except the pink one I bought through the boutique.  There's one peachy one available on-line and the blue and orange are available for pre-order.  Hope this helps!



The fuchsia MTO is what I'm contemplating as well. It's so beautiful, but with the recent price increase I'm having a hard time justifying the additional cost.

Thanks for the heads up the bags are now on the website. The orange is beautiful, but it's a shame they did the same color lining. Contrast color linings are what I like most about the PB.


----------



## melsig

galex101404 said:


> The fuchsia MTO is what I'm contemplating as well. It's so beautiful, but with the recent price increase I'm having a hard time justifying the additional cost.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up the bags are now on the website. The orange is beautiful, but it's a shame they did the same color lining. Contrast color linings are what I like most about the PB.



I totally agree about the lining, but I'm picky about the color contrasts - which is why I like the idea of the MTO, if not the price/waiting time.

They had the fuschia available as a limited edition in Japan last year - I missed getting one by a few weeks.  Still kicking myself over that...


----------



## riri23

melsig said:


> I totally agree about the lining, but I'm picky about the color contrasts - which is why I like the idea of the MTO, if not the price/waiting time.
> 
> They had the fuschia available as a limited edition in Japan last year - I missed getting one by a few weeks.  Still kicking myself over that...



I couldn’t agree more... I went to see the fuschia color several times but I passed it up.
My SA told me that there are rumors that there will be a new limited edition piece exclusive to Ginza Six in April for their one year anniversary.
Not sure about what it’ll be or the color combinations. I’ll be sure to keep you posted as soon as I hear new information about it.


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> I couldn’t agree more... I went to see the fuschia color several times but I passed it up.
> My SA told me that there are rumors that there will be a new limited edition piece exclusive to Ginza Six in April for their one year anniversary.
> Not sure about what it’ll be or the color combinations. I’ll be sure to keep you posted as soon as I hear new information about it.



Ooh, yes, please do keep us posted!


----------



## rylnkoko

Any idea if there is any chance of getting a mini peekaboo in Barcelona or Lisbon? 
Cant find any Fendi boutique there.


----------



## missmilk

Does anyone know if Fendi can shorten a mini Peekaboo strap? I know it's adjustable but I would prefer to alter it if possible as I'm very short so just adjusting it leaves too much excess strap. TIA!


----------



## feudingfaeries

HI everyone,
I bought a mini peekaboo from nordstroms a couple years ago before I leaned too much about fendi. I'm seeing in the authenticate thread that they're asking for pics of the hologram. My tag does not have a hologram sticker, on one side is all the words and the code, on the other side is Fendi Roma.

Could mine be a fake? Can someone post a picture? And also of the logo plate as well.
Thank you!


----------



## authenticplease

feudingfaeries said:


> HI everyone,
> I bought a mini peekaboo from nordstroms a couple years ago before I leaned too much about fendi. I'm seeing in the authenticate thread that they're asking for pics of the hologram. My tag does not have a hologram sticker, on one side is all the words and the code, on the other side is Fendi Roma.
> 
> Could mine be a fake? Can someone post a picture? And also of the logo plate as well.
> Thank you!



Hi feudingfairies....I feel confident that if you purchased from Nordstrom all should be well.  If it isn’t, my experience with Nordies is that they would go out of their way to make it right.  

There are quite a few of the new bags that do not have hologram tags. I do not believe that our ladies here on the AT thread will authenticate without a hologram tag. If you want a reputable 3rd party authentication source to confirm, they are quite inexpensive for an additional peace of mind. 

Hope this helps


----------



## authenticplease

missmilk said:


> Does anyone know if Fendi can shorten a mini Peekaboo strap? I know it's adjustable but I would prefer to alter it if possible as I'm very short so just adjusting it leaves too much excess strap. TIA!




Hi missmilk.....I’m not certain if the boutique will shorten the strap but I’m certain a high end leather specialist would be able to shorten it for you.


----------



## authenticplease

melsig said:


> View attachment 3898414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my bag arrived today.  I find the color is really beautiful, but that python handle is stressing me out. I know I already opened this topic in a separate thread, but this handle seems very delicate, much more so than the watersnake one on my Monster 2jours.  I was planning on keeping it exposed and pairing it with the elaphe whipstitch Strap You, but now I'm actually a little tempted to cover it up with a twilly....


I know I’m late to the party but WOW   What a beauty!!

I would definitely wrap the handle with a twilly if you feel the whipsnake is delicate


----------



## missmilk

authenticplease said:


> Hi missmilk.....I’m not certain if the boutique will shorten the strap but I’m certain a high end leather specialist would be able to shorten it for you.


Thank you! Will try to find a leather specialist


----------



## feudingfaeries

authenticplease said:


> Hi feudingfairies....I feel confident that if you purchased from Nordstrom all should be well.  If it isn’t, my experience with Nordies is that they would go out of their way to make it right.
> 
> There are quite a few of the new bags that do not have hologram tags. I do not believe that our ladies here on the AT thread will authenticate without a hologram tag. If you want a reputable 3rd party authentication source to confirm, they are quite inexpensive for an additional peace of mind.
> 
> Hope this helps



Hi authentic please,
Thank you, I do feel a little better knowing that not all the bags have the hologram tag. Are there any third party authentications sites you would recommend? I know carol diva is mainly for LV, is there someone who is especially good with fendi?


----------



## VandaOrchid

Hello all, I am new to Fendi and was hoping some of you could help me with the Peekaboo sizing. From what I can gather from the earlier posts from years ago, it seems that the original medium and large sizes were much bigger than the sizes offered in stores now. For instance, the measurements for the medium on the Neiman Marcus website now are 10h x 13w x 4.7 d.   However, a few years ago it seemed that the medium was 11.5h x 15.5w x 6d. Now on Barney's website the large is listed as 12h x 16w x 7d. 

Does anyone know what year these changes happened? It seems that the "old medium" would be the perfect size for me, are these still available on the pre-loved market? 

Can any of those who have the current large size comment on how heavy it is? Can the strap go crossbody? I am looking for an everyday work bag that can fit papers, and it seems that the current medium is just a bit too small for that. Thanks!


----------



## riri23

I heard from my SA that the new limited edition Peekaboo will be two sizes most likely- mini and regular. Details to follow!

Also, I have a new reveal to post...


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> I heard from my SA that the new limited edition Peekaboo will be two sizes most likely- mini and regular. Details to follow!
> 
> Also, I have a new reveal to post...



Ooh, I wonder what color?  I'm in the market for a regular next year.  

Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## riri23

New reveal!
The hard to find mini mink and leather fringe Peekaboo!
This was my second time coming across this bag and I passed on it the first time since it felt too formal. But I feel like it can be both depending on how I accessorize it.


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> New reveal!
> The hard to find mini mink and leather fringe Peekaboo!
> This was my second time coming across this bag and I passed on it the first time since it felt too formal. But I feel like it can be both depending on how I accessorize it.


Ah, so you ended up buying it, eh?  Congrats!!


----------



## riri23

melsig said:


> Ah, so you ended up buying it, eh?  Congrats!!


YES I did! Haha I have to go on ban island for the new Ginza Six one...


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> YES I did! Haha I have to go on ban island for the new Ginza Six one...



Haha, I hear you!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

riri23 said:


> New reveal!
> The hard to find mini mink and leather fringe Peekaboo!
> This was my second time coming across this bag and I passed on it the first time since it felt too formal. But I feel like it can be both depending on how I accessorize it.



Ohhh that is sooooo pretty! Congratulations


----------



## venky96188

xxxxxx


----------



## melsig

Did anyone else see this on Fendi's Instagram account this morning?  I must admit, I'm intrigued.  It's apparently part of a holiday installation in Breeze, Taiwan.  If anyone has any further information on this, please share!


----------



## VandaOrchid

I just discovered the Peekaboo Essential which seems to be a perfect size for what I need, in between medium and large. Any of you who own or seen one IRL have thoughts and opinions to share?

Any intel on the price of the Essential?


----------



## melsig

karly9 said:


> I just discovered the Peekaboo Essential which seems to be a perfect size for what I need, in between medium and large. Any of you who own or seen one IRL have thoughts and opinions to share?
> 
> Any intel on the price of the Essential?


It's a beautiful bag - I believe it's exclusive to the boutiques.  I'm afraid I don't remember the price.  They are coming out with a medium version this spring - definitely on my list!


----------



## VandaOrchid

melsig said:


> It's a beautiful bag - I believe it's exclusive to the boutiques.  I'm afraid I don't remember the price.  They are coming out with a medium version this spring - definitely on my list!



Do you know if the medium version will be bigger or smaller than the Essential that is currently in the boutiques? What do you think of it compared to the regular Peekaboo? 

I love the color of the bag in your avatar, by the way!


----------



## averagejoe

karly9 said:


> I just discovered the Peekaboo Essential which seems to be a perfect size for what I need, in between medium and large. Any of you who own or seen one IRL have thoughts and opinions to share?
> 
> Any intel on the price of the Essential?


I don't own the bag but I think the streamlined nature of the Essential is stunning! Definitely my favourite design of the women's Peekaboo range.


----------



## melsig

karly9 said:


> Do you know if the medium version will be bigger or smaller than the Essential that is currently in the boutiques? What do you think of it compared to the regular Peekaboo?
> 
> I love the color of the bag in your avatar, by the way!



Thank you!  

The new one will be smaller.  I actually didn't try on the current version in the store, unfortunately (I had my eye on a mini pink selleria Peekaboo that I eventually purchased ).  The current version Essential is a little too big for me.  I don't know if they are still up, but the smaller version was actually available for pre-order on the Fendi Japan site last month, if you want to get dimensions!  (They had both sizes for sale, so I'm assuming both will be available, and they are not phasing out the larger size.)


----------



## VandaOrchid

averagejoe said:


> I don't own the bag but I think the streamlined nature of the Essential is stunning! Definitely my favourite design of the women's Peekaboo range.





melsig said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The new one will be smaller.  I actually didn't try on the current version in the store, unfortunately (I had my eye on a mini pink selleria Peekaboo that I eventually purchased ).  The current version Essential is a little too big for me.  I don't know if they are still up, but the smaller version was actually available for pre-order on the Fendi Japan site last month, if you want to get dimensions!  (They had both sizes for sale, so I'm assuming both will be available, and they are not phasing out the larger size.)



I was able to see the Essential in person yesterday and indeed it's gorgeous. Very sleek and minimalist, though I think I'd jazz it up with a charm for fun. The larger size is actually more practical for work for me, though the medium looks better on my frame. Also saw this amazing Monster bag in the same color leather in the medium, but with GHW, and am torn!

I have been wanting something Monster for awhile, and think that a peekaboo idea is perfect with the eyes. The Essential would probably pair effortlessly with more outfits, but the Monster is so special, though I wonder if I'd get tired of it after awhile. Am also a bit worried about the light color as I don't baby my bags, but I don't have any other light color bags so would be a nice addition. Help me decide!


----------



## VandaOrchid

xlana said:


> I came back from Paris last week with a new friend and I'm completely in love and obsessed! Meet my new mini peekaboo! It's ivory nappa leather, the strap and handle are water snake, and it has the bug eyes in the interior! I debated between this one and the classic black mini peekaboo for what must have been 15 minutes in the store (haha). I am really adverse to white/ivory bags for practical reasons, but I loved the bug eye interior and the contrast between the ivory and the black. Thanks for letting me share!!



Hi Xlana, just noticed you have the mini version of the Monster PAB that I'm considering, in medium size. I think it's fabulous - whimsical yet refined at the same time. How are the light colored leather and the python handles holding up? Do you carry it often, and do you find it easy to pair with outfits? Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## melsig

karly9 said:


> I was able to see the Essential in person yesterday and indeed it's gorgeous. Very sleek and minimalist, though I think I'd jazz it up with a charm for fun. The larger size is actually more practical for work for me, though the medium looks better on my frame. Also saw this amazing Monster bag in the same color leather in the medium, but with GHW, and am torn!
> 
> I have been wanting something Monster for awhile, and think that a peekaboo idea is perfect with the eyes. The Essential would probably pair effortlessly with more outfits, but the Monster is so special, though I wonder if I'd get tired of it after awhile. Am also a bit worried about the light color as I don't baby my bags, but I don't have any other light color bags so would be a nice addition. Help me decide!
> 
> View attachment 3920317



Oh, yes, I saw the monster Peekaboo
 - it is very cute!  Only you know what you like the best, but I have to admit - in your shoes I would buy the Essential and then a monster wallet to go with it!


----------



## VandaOrchid

melsig said:


> Oh, yes, I saw the monster Peekaboo
> - it is very cute!  Only you know what you like the best, but I have to admit - in your shoes I would buy the Essential and then a monster wallet to go with it!


Haha, yes, have been considering the monster card holder if I don't end up with a monster bag


----------



## averagejoe

karly9 said:


> I was able to see the Essential in person yesterday and indeed it's gorgeous. Very sleek and minimalist, though I think I'd jazz it up with a charm for fun. The larger size is actually more practical for work for me, though the medium looks better on my frame. Also saw this amazing Monster bag in the same color leather in the medium, but with GHW, and am torn!
> 
> I have been wanting something Monster for awhile, and think that a peekaboo idea is perfect with the eyes. The Essential would probably pair effortlessly with more outfits, but the Monster is so special, though I wonder if I'd get tired of it after awhile. Am also a bit worried about the light color as I don't baby my bags, but I don't have any other light color bags so would be a nice addition. Help me decide!
> 
> View attachment 3920317


I suggest the Essential. Such an extraordinary bag!

The Monster is so fun, but the python handle may be more delicate. I also think the Essential is more "timeless" than the Monster design.


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> I suggest the Essential. Such an extraordinary bag!
> 
> The Monster is so fun, but the python handle may be more delicate. I also think the Essential is more "timeless" than the Monster design.



Oh, that's a good point.  The python handle is totally delicate!  I'm still surprised by the python handle on my new mini Peekaboo (photo is up above in this thread about 2 pages back - it's the pink one).  It's not a problem, as long as you're resigned to the scales lifting.  If that will trouble you, however, I would recommend avoiding the monster Peekaboo.


----------



## xlana

karly9 said:


> Hi Xlana, just noticed you have the mini version of the Monster PAB that I'm considering, in medium size. I think it's fabulous - whimsical yet refined at the same time. How are the light colored leather and the python handles holding up? Do you carry it often, and do you find it easy to pair with outfits? Thanks for your thoughts!


 
I won't lie, I do baby it when I go out because of the light colored leather. In fact, the first time I wore it was to my office's holiday party and to my _horror_, my colleague accidentally spilled a watered down pinky colored cocktail drink on it!!  BUT luckily no harm no foul as I quickly wiped it off and and it didn't stain! So I would say, the leather was surprisingly more durable than I expected, but I am cognizant of where I place the bag down - I don't think you'll have the same problem with the medium PAB since it'll have feet. As for the handles, I was told it was water-snake which is allegedly more durable than python? The strap is fine, so far no major lifting! But I do know it will start lifting eventually. Hope this helps! It's a gorgeous bag, I think the black and ivory contrast is so chic and of course the bug eyes in the interior is the cherry on top!


----------



## VandaOrchid

melsig said:


> Oh, that's a good point.  The python handle is totally delicate!  I'm still surprised by the python handle on my new mini Peekaboo (photo is up above in this thread about 2 pages back - it's the pink one).  It's not a problem, as long as you're resigned to the scales lifting.  If that will trouble you, however, I would recommend avoiding the monster Peekaboo.



I have a large python bag which has held up really well over the years; the scale lifting doesn't bother me. However the python is on the body rather than on the handles of the bag. Funny, I actually am worried about fingerprints etc on the light colored handle of the Essential. Am realizing that I'll just need to be more careful in general if I commit to a light colored bag. 



xlana said:


> I won't lie, I do baby it when I go out because of the light colored leather. In fact, the first time I wore it was to my office's holiday party and to my _horror_, my colleague accidentally spilled a watered down pinky colored cocktail drink on it!!  BUT luckily no harm no foul as I quickly wiped it off and and it didn't stain! So I would say, the leather was surprisingly more durable than I expected, but I am cognizant of where I place the bag down - I don't think you'll have the same problem with the medium PAB since it'll have feet. As for the handles, I was told it was water-snake which is allegedly more durable than python? The strap is fine, so far no major lifting! But I do know it will start lifting eventually. Hope this helps! It's a gorgeous bag, I think the black and ivory contrast is so chic and of course the bug eyes in the interior is the cherry on top!



OMG, I would freak out if someone spilled a cocktail or anything on one of my bags, much less a white one! So happy for you it was a non-issue. Glad to hear the strap is holding up well, the crossbody aspect of the medium is one of the selling points for me. Yes, the black/ivory contrast with goldtone hardware is very elegant!

Am going to go take a look at both bags again shortly. Weight is also an issue - if the large Essential ends up being too heavy will go with the monster or possibly wait for the medium size essential to come out in spring.


----------



## bernardett

I’ve been admiring the fendi peekaboo for many years but have been putting it off because I wasn’t sure about how the wear would be. When I saw this in an outlet for 1500€ I decided to go for it. But I’m not sure about the material. What do you guys think? Is it worth 1500€ for felt material? I’m not sure if I should keep it could or not


----------



## melsig

bernardett said:


> View attachment 3923167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been admiring the fendi peekaboo for many years but have been putting it off because I wasn’t sure about how the wear would be. When I saw this in an outlet for 1500€ I decided to go for it. But I’m not sure about the material. What do you guys think? Is it worth 1500€ for felt material? I’m not sure if I should keep it could or not


Does it have the shearling interior?  Honestly, I like the way the bag looks, but I'd be worried about keeping it clean, interior and exterior.  But I am pretty klutzy - I dropped my Kan-I on an icy parking lot last week and promptly stepped on my Strap You with the dirty heel of my boot when I tried to pick the bag up.    (The dirt came out, thankfully...)


----------



## bernardett

melsig said:


> Does it have the shearling interior?  Honestly, I like the way the bag looks, but I'd be worried about keeping it clean, interior and exterior.  But I am pretty klutzy - I dropped my Kan-I on an icy parking lot last week and promptly stepped on my Strap You with the dirty heel of my boot when I tried to pick the bag up.    (The dirt came out, thankfully...)



I can imagine the shock when stepping on it luckily you were able to remove the dirt! I am imagining the same situation if that would have been me with this felt peekaboo. 
And yes it’s the shearling interior.
I’ve still not made up my mind about the bag I am still thinking if I should return it or not.


----------



## averagejoe

bernardett said:


> View attachment 3923167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been admiring the fendi peekaboo for many years but have been putting it off because I wasn’t sure about how the wear would be. When I saw this in an outlet for 1500€ I decided to go for it. But I’m not sure about the material. What do you guys think? Is it worth 1500€ for felt material? I’m not sure if I should keep it could or not


Sorry but I don't like the look of the material. It looks a bit...recycled? I'm sure it's actually a very luxurious felt, but the spotted colours inside makes it look a bit like recycled materials. This is accentuated by the way the edges are finished, giving the bag a bit of an "arts and crafts" look. The shearling interior sounds wonderful, but I wish it was on the outside instead.

I think you should return it. You may be able to score a sale leather Peekaboo bag from a website like Ssense for a couple hundred Euros more (well-worth the extra cost, in my opinion), and i think it looks a lot better in full leather.


----------



## bernardett

averagejoe said:


> Sorry but I don't like the look of the material. It looks a bit...recycled? I'm sure it's actually a very luxurious felt, but the spotted colours inside makes it look a bit like recycled materials. This is accentuated by the way the edges are finished, giving the bag a bit of an "arts and crafts" look. The shearling interior sounds wonderful, but I wish it was on the outside instead.
> 
> I think you should return it. You may be able to score a sale leather Peekaboo bag from a website like Ssense for a couple hundred Euros more (well-worth the extra cost, in my opinion), and i think it looks a lot better in full leather.



Thank you averagejoe, the recycled look isn’t the look I am going for. Leaning towards returning it now.


----------



## misshoyii

Hello! 
I've recently fallen in love with the Peekaboo and I came across this on Thredup. I've read a lot of bad reviews on selling to thier Luxe program, but just wanted to see if anyone have some experiences buying their luxury items? 
I've found this under their designer tab: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-fendi-leather-satchel/32228599 

Just wanted to see what some of yall think about this.


----------



## _anais_

Hello!
I just bought my first Selleria Peekaboo in toffee and I absolutely love it. I am slightly concerned about its silver hardware which is hard to keep in good conditions, as far as I know. I would appreciate a lot if someone gave me useful tips about its maintenance


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> Sorry but I don't like the look of the material. It looks a bit...recycled? I'm sure it's actually a very luxurious felt, but the spotted colours inside makes it look a bit like recycled materials. This is accentuated by the way the edges are finished, giving the bag a bit of an "arts and crafts" look. The shearling interior sounds wonderful, but I wish it was on the outside instead.
> 
> I think you should return it. You may be able to score a sale leather Peekaboo bag from a website like Ssense for a couple hundred Euros more (well-worth the extra cost, in my opinion), and i think it looks a lot better in full leather.



To be perfectly fair, though, I think Fendi has an "arts and crafts" look period.  Maybe it's just because I design jewelry and knit etc. in my spare time, but I look at the decorative elements on Fendi's bags and straps - crochet, beading, embroidery, whipstitching, funny floral shapes made out of leather - and it still has that basic crafty look to it, albeit very well done.  (Obviously, this doesn't bother me at all.)


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> To be perfectly fair, though, I think Fendi has an "arts and crafts" look period.  Maybe it's just because I design jewelry and knit etc. in my spare time, but I look at the decorative elements on Fendi's bags and straps - crochet, beading, embroidery, whipstitching, funny floral shapes made out of leather - and it still has that basic crafty look to it, albeit very well done.  (Obviously, this doesn't bother me at all.)


Normally, I like Fendi's ability to push the bounds of creativity. For instance, the Bag Bugs, Pom Poms, and flower and ice cream charms are do artistic, yet they don't have a "home-made" quality. They are very refined. The material in this case, however, seems to lack that refinement for me. It's the multi-colour spotting. I wouldn't mind it if it was only one colour. 

Looking at the picture again, it looks a bit like someone took the leather off the front and sides, and the backing of the leather is exposed. I guess I'm not a big fan of this type of "deconstruction". Maybe this is why a lot of Maison Margiela accessories do not appeal to me.


----------



## Samira95

Has anyone ever had the peekaboo with mink fur on it? I’m thinking of buying one second hand but am scared about the shedding, have any of you had any experiences with fur bags shedding or getting bald patches?


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> Normally, I like Fendi's ability to push the bounds of creativity. For instance, the Bag Bugs, Pom Poms, and flower and ice cream charms are do artistic, yet they don't have a "home-made" quality. They are very refined. The material in this case, however, seems to lack that refinement for me. It's the multi-colour spotting. I wouldn't mind it if it was only one colour.
> 
> Looking at the picture again, it looks a bit like someone took the leather off the front and sides, and the backing of the leather is exposed. I guess I'm not a big fan of this type of "deconstruction". Maybe this is why a lot of Maison Margiela accessories do not appeal to me.



That's so funny - I had the exact opposite response.  Purseblog has an older post with the grey felt Fendi Peekaboo - which is a plain grey - and I thought, "That looks so homemade!"  I agree with you that it would have been nicer to have the shearling on the exterior, though.  I quite like the look of the shearling micro Peekaboos, although I'd never personally be able to keep something like that clean.  I have a hard time taking the beaded Strap Yous seriously - I look at them and am too much reminded of the bracelets I used to make when I was younger (and which you could find for a few bucks on every street corner in NYC at the time).  On the other hand, that Strap You I'm currently trying to straighten out - I for sure could knit similar flowers and cut out daisy shapes etc. myself, but I still think it's a beautiful strap, so for me it's hard to predict where I'm going to draw the line.


----------



## Megs

I'm here to finally join the Peekaboo club!!! I'm going to do a really long review on PurseBlog this week, but wanted to share my unboxing video on Instagram: 

It's honestly the most beautiful color ever! The website called it green (anyone know the specific name of this color, I don't see it on site right now!). Man it's beautiful!


----------



## melsig

I've noticed in the past couple days that almost all of the women's Peekaboos have disappeared from the US department store (NM, BG, Barneys, Saks, Nordstrom) websites.  Is this usual for this time of year?  (In my wildest dreams I imagine a huge blowout Peekaboo sale, but somehow I doubt that's what's happening.)  Anyone have any insight into this phenomenon?  I guess new inventory will be coming soon?


----------



## xlana

Megs said:


> I'm here to finally join the Peekaboo club!!! I'm going to do a really long review on PurseBlog this week, but wanted to share my unboxing video on Instagram:
> 
> It's honestly the most beautiful color ever! The website called it green (anyone know the specific name of this color, I don't see it on site right now!). Man it's beautiful!




Congrats!! It looks gorgeous! Not sure what color it is, but it looks like a grayish green? It kinda looks similar to the Kan I here? https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-...-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=ALGA/ PALLADIO


----------



## Wplijnaar

Megs said:


> I'm here to finally join the Peekaboo club!!! I'm going to do a really long review on PurseBlog this week, but wanted to share my unboxing video on Instagram:
> 
> It's honestly the most beautiful color ever! The website called it green (anyone know the specific name of this color, I don't see it on site right now!). Man it's beautiful!





Love Love Love Peekaboo, chic, classic , timeless


----------



## Samira95

I’m currently lookin at pre owned mini peekaboos online and I see that some of them have feet on the bottom of the bag while others do not, is there a reason for this?


----------



## Latte_Queen

melsig said:


> I've noticed in the past couple days that almost all of the women's Peekaboos have disappeared from the US department store (NM, BG, Barneys, Saks, Nordstrom) websites.  Is this usual for this time of year?  (In my wildest dreams I imagine a huge blowout Peekaboo sale, but somehow I doubt that's what's happening.)  Anyone have any insight into this phenomenon?  I guess new inventory will be coming soon?


That's exactly what I was wondering, too! I sure hope that FENDI hasn't decided to make their peekaboos more exclusive to the general market. They still have some on Harrod's and Selfridges sites. Iv'e been checking for several days too.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Wow so weird, I was just in Barney's today and they certainly have them on the sales floor. But you are right, now only the men's styles are on Barney's website, and nothing on NM or the others.


----------



## melsig

Latte_Queen said:


> That's exactly what I was wondering, too! I sure hope that FENDI hasn't decided to make their peekaboos more exclusive to the general market. They still have some on Harrod's and Selfridges sites. Iv'e been checking for several days too.


The US boutiques, like Kirna Zabete, sill have them on their websites, too...  It's strange.


----------



## melsig

karly9 said:


> Wow so weird, I was just in Barney's today and they certainly have them on the sales floor. But you are right, now only the men's styles are on Barney's website, and nothing on NM or the others.


Well, I guess it's a good sign that they are still in store, although it doesn't help me so much, since I buy all of my bags on-line!  I have had quality issues ordering bags on-line from the major US department stores - I wonder if perhaps that is part of the issue.


----------



## Latte_Queen

I just read a blog on the purse forum from one of the bloggers. Go to blog at the top of this page and scroll down to Fendi Peekaboo. She says that it is no longer on department store websites, only through the online website. It sounds like you can still order by calling the store though.


----------



## melsig

Latte_Queen said:


> I just read a blog on the purse forum from one of the bloggers. Go to blog at the top of this page and scroll down to Fendi Peekaboo. She says that it is no longer on department store websites, only through the online website. It sounds like you can still order by calling the store though.



You mean Meg's new green Peekaboo reveal?  Yes, I did read that, but I wasn't sure if she meant that they are no longer being sold through the department stores or whether she simply couldn't find them on the department store websites.  By the time she wrote that post, they had all been removed.


----------



## Latte_Queen

melsig said:


> You mean Meg's new green Peekaboo reveal?  Yes, I did read that, but I wasn't sure if she meant that they are no longer being sold through the department stores or whether she simply couldn't find them on the department store websites.  By the time she wrote that post, they had all been removed.


Yes, on Meg's post. I took it as they are just not being sold online through the department stores, but can purchase through a phone order or in the store. Correct me, if I'm wrong. It is strange that they all disappeared at the same time from online. My SA from Neiman's told me that he can send one to me from the store.


----------



## melsig

Latte_Queen said:


> Yes, on Meg's post. I took it as they are just not being sold online through the department stores, but can purchase through a phone order or in the store. Correct me, if I'm wrong. It is strange that they all disappeared at the same time from online. My SA from Neiman's told me that he can send one to me from the store.



Well, it's good you can still have one sent from the store.  I have to admit, though, I'm more inclined to buy a Peekaboo through a department store if it's on sale or I can use a coupon.  The opportunity seems less likely (for me, at least) if they're no longer being sold on-line...


----------



## ManilaMama

Hello all! I hope there are still active peekaboo lovers here. 

I have the opportunity to buy a micro peekaboo at around $570 usd. This seems like a great price.

I never ever considered the micro size before.. was always eyeing the mini and regular size. When I check YouTube and google, I’m astounded at how TINY this micro size is. 

Is it purely a bag charm? Or.. can it really be a night out bag? Can someone compare it to another mini bag so I can imagine the size? (Photos and dimensions aren’t sufficient haha, i want the thoughts of real women who own or have experience with this size). 

TIA!!


----------



## melsig

Samira95 said:


> I’m currently lookin at pre owned mini peekaboos online and I see that some of them have feet on the bottom of the bag while others do not, is there a reason for this?



Who knows?  At its price point, I wish all of the Mini Peekaboos had feet, but I think in the current line it's only the selleria ones...


----------



## melsig

ManilaMama said:


> Hello all! I hope there are still active peekaboo lovers here.
> 
> I have the opportunity to buy a micro peekaboo at around $570 usd. This seems like a great price.
> 
> I never ever considered the micro size before.. was always eyeing the mini and regular size. When I check YouTube and google, I’m astounded at how TINY this micro size is.
> 
> Is it purely a bag charm? Or.. can it really be a night out bag? Can someone compare it to another mini bag so I can imagine the size? (Photos and dimensions aren’t sufficient haha, i want the thoughts of real women who own or have experience with this size).
> 
> TIA!!



Well, I have purchased and returned this bag.  It's an adorable bag, well-made and very cute to carry.  HOWEVER, it does not fit an iPhone 6+ (I will say it did fit my older iPhone 5, but just barely).  I wanted one to wear during the summer when I'm less likely to have pockets.  This was a deal-killer for me.  If that's not a problem for you, it has card slots on one side for ID and credit cards, and you can fit small items like car keys, a travel bag of tissues inside with no problem.  Very, very cute - I just wish it were about an inch bigger width and length.  Hope that helps.


----------



## ManilaMama

melsig said:


> Well, I have purchased and returned this bag.  It's an adorable bag, well-made and very cute to carry.  HOWEVER, it does not fit an iPhone 6+ (I will say it did fit my older iPhone 5, but just barely).  I wanted one to wear during the summer when I'm less likely to have pockets.  This was a deal-killer for me.  If that's not a problem for you, it has card slots on one side for ID and credit cards, and you can fit small items like car keys, a travel bag of tissues inside with no problem.  Very, very cute - I just wish it were about an inch bigger width and length.  Hope that helps.



Thank you. Everyone on YouTube said the same - it won’t fit a phone. Such a shame. You’re right, one more inch would’ve been great. Sigh. I’ll pass then. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Milena74

This is my Fendi pekaboo.. I love it so much, I bought it in 2014 but I like it today more than  4 years ago!!!


----------



## LaurenMichelle

Are these the new peekaboos or just a style I am unfamiliar with??  I found her profile linked to fendi's profile.


----------



## melsig

LaurenMichelle said:


> Are these the new peekaboos or just a style I am unfamiliar with??  I found her profile linked to fendi's profile.
> 
> View attachment 3943324
> View attachment 3943326



That's the Essential.  The size is new for this Spring, although they've had a large size since last year.


----------



## workerannt

I saw this too and was curious. Thanks for bringing this up. I’d like to learn more also.


----------



## melsig

The smaller Essential is brand new for this year.


----------



## workerannt

melsig said:


> The smaller Essential is brand new for this year.



I haven’t seen this on the website yet. Any idea on price? And is the leather lamb skin like classic mini peekaboos?


----------



## melsig

workerannt said:


> I haven’t seen this on the website yet. Any idea on price? And is the leather lamb skin like classic mini peekaboos?



The Medium size is $4550.00 It is calfskin, I believe.  If you want to see the bag "in action,"  Fendi posted video of the bag (with the four colors) a couple days ago on their Instagram feed.  Let's see if I can link it here successfully:



Really, they're all so beautiful, I'd have a hard time deciding which color to get!


----------



## workerannt

melsig said:


> The Medium size is $4550.00 It is calfskin, I believe.  If you want to see the bag "in action,"  Fendi posted video of the bag (with the four colors) a couple days ago on their Instagram feed.  Let's see if I can link it here successfully:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, they're all so beautiful, I'd have a hard time deciding which color to get!




Yes I am really torn about whether I should consider this one or go for the classic selleria.


----------



## melsig

workerannt said:


> Yes I am really torn about whether I should consider this one or go for the classic selleria.



For what it's worth, I own 2 mini sellerias, and I LOVE them.  (Of course, the Essential is on my list to hopefully buy this year, too...)


----------



## workerannt

melsig said:


> For what it's worth, I own 2 mini sellerias, and I LOVE them.  (Of course, the Essential is on my list to hopefully buy this year, too...)



Ooo! Do you have pics? Would love to see the beauties. If they are light colors, do you worry about color transfer?


----------



## melsig

workerannt said:


> Ooo! Do you have pics? Would love to see the beauties. If they are light colors, do you worry about color transfer?







The light's terrible in my house at night, but here are a couple older shots I took with the Strap You I bought in the after holiday sales.  The pink one is new-ish, and I don't have much info to offer on wearing it yet.  I worry about color transfer with the periwinkle one constantly, I'm afraid, which is the one drawback to a lighter color.  So far, though, no issues!  The Selleria is wonderful - looks great, smells great, but is durable and, apart from color transfer worries, does not need to be babied at all.  It does have a white interior, which I do try to be a little careful with, but I like how easy it is to see my contents against the light color.  They're really gorgeous bags, and I expect to carry them for years.


----------



## workerannt

melsig said:


> View attachment 3944080
> 
> View attachment 3944076
> 
> The light's terrible in my house at night, but here are a couple older shots I took with the Strap You I bought in the after holiday sales.  The pink one is new-ish, and I don't have much info to offer on wearing it yet.  I worry about color transfer with the periwinkle one constantly, I'm afraid, which is the one drawback to a lighter color.  So far, though, no issues!  The Selleria is wonderful - looks great, smells great, but is durable and, apart from color transfer worries, does not need to be babied at all.  It does have a white interior, which I do try to be a little careful with, but I like how easy it is to see my contents against the light color.  They're really gorgeous bags, and I expect to carry them for years.



Thanks for sharing. They are beautiful and the strap goes with both of them perfectly! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## melsig

workerannt said:


> Thanks for sharing. They are beautiful and the strap goes with both of them perfectly! [emoji7][emoji7]


Sure!  Have fun with your shopping.  Please post pics when you pick up your own Selleria or Essential!


----------



## LaurenMichelle

@melsig your Selleria peekaboos are to die for 

I love the essential too - the "wings" give it such a modern look.  I love the peekaboos but they cost as much as a Lady Dior bag, if I was going to spend that much I have no idea which one I'd choose b/c they're both on my wish list.

I'm going to NYC in 2 days a long weekend!  I probably won't get anything but am looking forward to browsing Fendi and the other designer stores.


----------



## melsig

LaurenMichelle said:


> @melsig your Selleria peekaboos are to die for
> 
> I love the essential too - the "wings" give it such a modern look.  I love the peekaboos but they cost as much as a Lady Dior bag, if I was going to spend that much I have no idea which one I'd choose b/c they're both on my wish list.
> 
> I'm going to NYC in 2 days a long weekend!  I probably won't get anything but am looking forward to browsing Fendi and the other designer stores.



Thank you, @LaurenMichelle!  I hope you have a great time in NYC!!


----------



## khriseeee

Scored this mini whipstich peekaboo! I'm absolutely thrilled as I got a great deal on it and it checked out in the authentication thread. I didn't come with the strap which wasn't a deal breaker for me given all the beautiful straps out there!

Any suggestions on what kind of strap would go with it?


----------



## melsig

khriseeee said:


> Scored this mini whipstich peekaboo! I'm absolutely thrilled as I got a great deal on it and it checked out in the authentication thread. I didn't come with the strap which wasn't a deal breaker for me given all the beautiful straps out there!
> 
> Any suggestions on what kind of strap would go with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946623



Congrats!!! There is a matching black whipstitch Strap You available - similar to the one in my avatar.  They look beautiful together.


----------



## go_dragons

Would love to score a mini burgundy peekaboo.  Anyone seen one lately?  All sold out online.


----------



## averagejoe

khriseeee said:


> Scored this mini whipstich peekaboo! I'm absolutely thrilled as I got a great deal on it and it checked out in the authentication thread. I didn't come with the strap which wasn't a deal breaker for me given all the beautiful straps out there!
> 
> Any suggestions on what kind of strap would go with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946623


Wow! It is beautiful! Congratulations!

I think that even an LV Bandouliere strap would look good on this one. Here are 3 that really match (silver, gold, and black):


----------



## DestinyFate

khriseeee said:


> Scored this mini whipstich peekaboo! I'm absolutely thrilled as I got a great deal on it and it checked out in the authentication thread. I didn't come with the strap which wasn't a deal breaker for me given all the beautiful straps out there!
> 
> Any suggestions on what kind of strap would go with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946623



I got this strap from Anya Hindmarch for mine!


----------



## khriseeee

melsig said:


> Congrats!!! There is a matching black whipstitch Strap You available - similar to the one in my avatar.  They look beautiful together.



Thank you!! I absolutely ADORE the color of your peekaboo! The whipstitch strap is beautiful! Is it long enough to wear crossbody? 



averagejoe said:


> Wow! It is beautiful! Congratulations!
> 
> I think that even an LV Bandouliere strap would look good on this one. Here are 3 that really match (silver, gold, and black.



Wow! I didn't know LV had these straps! Will check them out, thank you! 



DestinyFate said:


> I got this strap from Anya Hindmarch for mine!



Ahhh!!! Gorgeous! I love it!!! So many straps to choose from!! Thank you!


----------



## escety

khriseeee said:


> Scored this mini whipstich peekaboo! I'm absolutely thrilled as I got a great deal on it and it checked out in the authentication thread. I didn't come with the strap which wasn't a deal breaker for me given all the beautiful straps out there!
> 
> Any suggestions on what kind of strap would go with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946623



It's gorgeous! Where did you get it from?


----------



## melsig

khriseeee said:


> Thank you!! I absolutely ADORE the color of your peekaboo! The whipstitch strap is beautiful! Is it long enough to wear crossbody?



Thank you!  Sadly no.  I would have to say that the Fendi Strap Yous are too short to be worn crossbody - unless perhaps you are very petite.  Even then I think they would be a little short.

I also think the multicolored studded Strap You goes nicely with the whipstitch:

https://www.fendi.com/us/woman/strap-you/p-8AV07760NF05FF


----------



## khriseeee

escety said:


> It's gorgeous! Where did you get it from?



From a Japan reseller 



melsig said:


> Thank you!  Sadly no.  I would have to say that the Fendi Strap Yous are too short to be worn crossbody - unless perhaps you are very petite.  Even then I think they would be a little short.
> 
> I also think the multicolored studded Strap You goes nicely with the whipstitch:



ohh, too bad! I really need a crossbody strap as I need both hands when out with my kids.


----------



## melsig

khriseeee said:


> ohh, too bad! I really need a crossbody strap as I need both hands when out with my kids.



Haha, yes, I totally get that!  I had to make sure my son's iPad Mini actually fit into the mini Peekaboo before I actually purchased one...


----------



## Majootje

Hi all!
I have a small question about peekaboos.. I have liked Fendi as a brand for a while now, but do not own any items from Fendi (yet). I have been contemplating getting a Peekaboo (medium/regular) one for a while now but I actually never saw a peekaboo in real life (we do not have a Fendi store in the Netherlands) but during a business trip in Jakarta I fell in love with a grey one..! 
As it is a big amount to spend for me,  I have been doing some research, i.e. looking up more information on Fendi leather types, but also have been checking out some pre-loved sites in order to see how they hold up. Now this is where I am doubting a bit. When seeing the Peekaboo new in store and in pictures also from the forum, they look very pretty and quite structured. - This is definetly what I am looking for,  i.e. my holy grail bag is a Kelly Sellier, but I do not have the finances yet to fund a Kelly. I think this is also what attracts me to the Peekaboo, even though quite different, it reminds me a tiny bit of a Kelly and I heard that the craftmanship exceeds Chanel's at the moment and is almost on par with that of Hermès (or is the latter statement only applicable for selleria leather bags)? - however, when looking at used Peekaboos online, they look very slouchy to me, some even pretty battered and with quite a lot of creasing...

Is this something that I needto take into account with Peekaboos? Or does it mostly depend on the type of leather and/or size (medium vs. large)? In the mean time I have been lurking the Fendi website everyday now and I might treat myself to a Fendi WOC for my brithday this month. Nevertheless, I always end up checking the peekaboos again on the webiste. 
Iwant to make an educated purchase with having the right expectations... hope you can help me with my question  Thanks and love from a Fendi newbie!


----------



## Rebeccajst

Hi
I’ve had my Fendi Peekaboo for about a year and use it almost daily in the fall/winter/spring and whenever I travel. I do carry a smaller bag on occasion and in the summer since I feel like the colors arent really summery. Anyway I think it has held up great, I do have some wear/tarnish on the hardware that Fendi is in the process of repairing (they do have a warranty and I think it was a defect). I’m attaching the photos I took of the bag right before I sent it off last week so you have an idea for how the structure is holding up. I love my Fendi; and have been missing her a lot since she got sent away


----------



## Majootje

Hi Rebecca! Wow your Peekaboo almost looks like it is brand new! Thanks a lot for posting these pictures. Sorry to hear that you had a hardware problem, but glad they are repairing it. How is their customer service? Hope you will be reunited with her soon!


----------



## DestinyFate

Has anyone tried attaching a short bag strap to the mini peekaboo? There are many bag straps on sale on matchesfashion!


----------



## melsig

DestinyFate said:


> Has anyone tried attaching a short bag strap to the mini peekaboo? There are many bag straps on sale on matchesfashion!
> 
> View attachment 3957827



Yes.  It's okay when you're holding the bag by the mini Strap You, but it sticks out at a funny angle and does not lie against the bag when you are not holding the Strap.  It's an awkward length for the Mini Peekaboo, IMO.  I'd send you a photo, but I returned mine!


----------



## DestinyFate

melsig said:


> Yes.  It's okay when you're holding the bag by the mini Strap You, but it sticks out at a funny angle and does not lie against the bag when you are not holding the Strap.  It's an awkward length for the Mini Peekaboo, IMO.  I'd send you a photo, but I returned mine!



Ahh.. i suspected as much. Thanks!! I've just been itching to buy something! LOL!


----------



## Rebeccajst

Majootje said:


> Hi Rebecca! Wow your Peekaboo almost looks like it is brand new! Thanks a lot for posting these pictures. Sorry to hear that you had a hardware problem, but glad they are repairing it. How is their customer service? Hope you will be reunited with her soon!


Their customer service was great! It took a bit of back and forth for me to get them to take it in for repairs though. I live in Wyoming in the U.S and am very far away from any Fendi boutiques; so all of my customer service was done via the phone and email. It took about two weeks to get an address to send it in. I should mention for keeping it's shape, when not in use I keep it stuffed, and i mostly keep the side buttons latched rather than going for the sag that gives you the Peekaboo look.


----------



## melsig

DestinyFate said:


> Ahh.. i suspected as much. Thanks!! I've just been itching to buy something! LOL!



I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## averagejoe

Majootje said:


> Hi all!
> I have a small question about peekaboos.. I have liked Fendi as a brand for a while now, but do not own any items from Fendi (yet). I have been contemplating getting a Peekaboo (medium/regular) one for a while now but I actually never saw a peekaboo in real life (we do not have a Fendi store in the Netherlands) but during a business trip in Jakarta I fell in love with a grey one..!
> As it is a big amount to spend for me,  I have been doing some research, i.e. looking up more information on Fendi leather types, but also have been checking out some pre-loved sites in order to see how they hold up. Now this is where I am doubting a bit. When seeing the Peekaboo new in store and in pictures also from the forum, they look very pretty and quite structured. - This is definetly what I am looking for,  i.e. my holy grail bag is a Kelly Sellier, but I do not have the finances yet to fund a Kelly. I think this is also what attracts me to the Peekaboo, even though quite different, it reminds me a tiny bit of a Kelly and I heard that the craftmanship exceeds Chanel's at the moment and is almost on par with that of Hermès (or is the latter statement only applicable for selleria leather bags)? - however, when looking at used Peekaboos online, they look very slouchy to me, some even pretty battered and with quite a lot of creasing...
> 
> Is this something that I needto take into account with Peekaboos? Or does it mostly depend on the type of leather and/or size (medium vs. large)? In the mean time I have been lurking the Fendi website everyday now and I might treat myself to a Fendi WOC for my brithday this month. Nevertheless, I always end up checking the peekaboos again on the webiste.
> Iwant to make an educated purchase with having the right expectations... hope you can help me with my question  Thanks and love from a Fendi newbie!


Maybe you're looking at the older Peekaboos (1st generation ones) released years ago. They were constructed very differently, without the edge-dying that you see on the current ones. The leathers were also thinner back then. 

The new Peekaboos should maintain their structure over the years, even if you choose to drop the front down all the time. 

Here is the old Peekaboo with the thinner leather, no edge-dying, and internal side seams:







Here is the current Peekaboo with the edge-dying and external side seams (this actually gives the bag more structure, too):




Notice how the leather is very different, and much more structured in the current models.


----------



## Totorolove

I will recommend the long strap, I got this by mistake but i still like it and I can use it for other fendi bag!!


----------



## Mrs. Leung

Adrian Ho said:


> Are you talking about the decorative hardware that is being sold on luxury next season?


Hello, just wondering if you have received your bag and if you can share your thoughts. Are they legitimate? Thank you!


----------



## Totorolove

Mrs. Leung said:


> Hello, just wondering if you have received your bag and if you can share your thoughts. Are they legitimate? Thank you!


 Yes


----------



## Totorolove

Yes they are legit!! I don’t  buy used bags or sell the ones I own,  they are all part of my memories and it takes me back to when I bought them.  I love the monster collection and I think the fur quality and leather is very nice, but the metalware is the only imperfection compared to Chanel.


----------



## heaRtB

Thank you for letting me share.. Peekaboo is one of my favorite purse..


----------



## Totorolove

Yes I love them too !!!


----------



## minoxa33

heaRtB said:


> Thank you for letting me share.. Peekaboo is one of my favorite purse..


Bag twins!  Mine sits right next to me!


----------



## Samira95

Just got a medium/regular Fendi peekaboo and it is SO heavy, way too heavy for me actually. Does anyone have the mini peekaboo and the kan i bag and can tell me which one is least heavy? And compared to the medium size as well? Thanks


----------



## melsig

Samira95 said:


> Just got a medium/regular Fendi peekaboo and it is SO heavy, way too heavy for me actually. Does anyone have the mini peekaboo and the kan i bag and can tell me which one is least heavy? And compared to the medium size as well? Thanks



Yes, the Peekaboo is a heavy bag.  Hmm, well I have a selleria mini Peekaboo and a medium Kan-I, so it's not quite an apples to apples comparison.  For what it's worth, the mini Peekaboo weighs in at 1 lb 7.5oz and the medium Kan-I is 1 lb 10.25oz (I weighed them!  ) including the straps, so they are almost the same weight despite the size difference.  I suspect if you want the smaller Kan-I, it would be lighter.  My medium Peekaboo, with the whipstitching and grommets and the original strap (and not the Strap You I usually wear with it) is 3 lbs.  Does this help?


----------



## melsig

melsig said:


> My medium Peekaboo, with the whipstitching and grommets and the original strap (and not the Strap You I usually wear with it) is 3 lbs.  Does this help?


 Oops!  I just realized my son's iPad Mini was lurking in my Medium Peekaboo when I weighed it.   It's more like 2 lbs 2 oz!  That makes much more sense...


----------



## Samira95

melsig said:


> Yes, the Peekaboo is a heavy bag.  Hmm, well I have a selleria mini Peekaboo and a medium Kan-I, so it's not quite an apples to apples comparison.  For what it's worth, the mini Peekaboo weighs in at 1 lb 7.5oz and the medium Kan-I is 1 lb 10.25oz (I weighed them!  ) including the straps, so they are almost the same weight despite the size difference.  I suspect if you want the smaller Kan-I, it would be lighter.  My medium Peekaboo, with the whipstitching and grommets and the original strap (and not the Strap You I usually wear with it) is 3 lbs.  Does this help?


Thanks for your help! I have really bad back problems to begin with and now I’m afraid this bag is just too heavy for me, I haven’t even used it once since I got it and now I’m stuck with it  hopefully I can sell and think about a lighter bag, I love structured top handle bags which is why I was drawn to the peekaboo, hopefully I can find another alternative! Thanks again xo


----------



## melsig

Samira95 said:


> Thanks for your help! I have really bad back problems to begin with and now I’m afraid this bag is just too heavy for me, I haven’t even used it once since I got it and now I’m stuck with it  hopefully I can sell and think about a lighter bag, I love structured top handle bags which is why I was drawn to the peekaboo, hopefully I can find another alternative! Thanks again xo



Oh, that is too bad!  My husband has chronic back issues and can't carry any type of messenger bag because of it (anything that would put the weight on one side or the other).  I'm sorry your Peekaboo won't work out for you.


----------



## Havanese 28

Megs said:


> I'm here to finally join the Peekaboo club!!! I'm going to do a really long review on PurseBlog this week, but wanted to share my unboxing video on Instagram:
> 
> It's honestly the most beautiful color ever! The website called it green (anyone know the specific name of this color, I don't see it on site right now!). Man it's beautiful!



How can I find a pic of your new, green Peekaboo?  I’m about to get my first Peekaboo, too!


----------



## jesmineang

Obsessed with pearls and peekaboo


----------



## justa9url

jesmineang said:


> View attachment 3976769
> 
> Obsessed with pearls and peekaboo


This is gorgeous! Especially with the edges done following the shape of the pearls. I'm just worried the pearls will eventually fall off...


----------



## averagejoe

New Peekaboo bags from the runway, including a soft hobo-like version, and one that comes with a "jacket":


----------



## averagejoe




----------



## Samira95

Literally obsessed with that last photo from the new collection.
So I posted the other day about my problems with the weight of the peekaboo but since then I’ve decided it’s something I can work with and I’m going to keep my peekaboo. I got it for such an amazing price second hand from the real, and it’s in brand new condition. It’s from the 2013 spring collection and is so cute and has fun colors. I’ve always wanted a neutral color such as black though. Would I be crazy for wanting to attempt to dye the bag somehow a different color? And would it totally be ruined? I’ll attach pics of the purse here now


----------



## Samira95

Btw it’s satin


----------



## averagejoe

Samira95 said:


> View attachment 3978065
> View attachment 3978066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally obsessed with that last photo from the new collection.
> So I posted the other day about my problems with the weight of the peekaboo but since then I’ve decided it’s something I can work with and I’m going to keep my peekaboo. I got it for such an amazing price second hand from the real, and it’s in brand new condition. It’s from the 2013 spring collection and is so cute and has fun colors. I’ve always wanted a neutral color such as black though. Would I be crazy for wanting to attempt to dye the bag somehow a different color? And would it totally be ruined? I’ll attach pics of the purse here now


It looks great the way it is! Don't dye it. It will be uneven, especially because the fabric can absorb the dye differently where it has been woven versus where it has been exposed.


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> Completely off topic, but I finally got around to going to the Fendi Ginza Six store to take a picture of the Japan? Ginza? Exclusive wallets that they have.
> 
> Melsig, sorry to keep you waiting...





riri23 said:


> Just checked with my SA and she said that they are Japan Exclusive. She also sent me additional pictures!



Thank you, again, @riri23!  I finally took the plunge and committed to a Peekaboo wallet.  This is on its way to me from Japan:


----------



## Megs

Havanese 28 said:


> How can I find a pic of your new, green Peekaboo?  I’m about to get my first Peekaboo, too!



Here's lots of pics and my full review on my new Peekaboo!


----------



## Havanese 28

Megs said:


> Here's lots of pics and my full review on my new Peekaboo!


Thank you!  Your bag is so beautiful, and that color is gorgeous.  Congratulations on this beauty!  You daughter is adorable, too!


----------



## anitalilac

Megs said:


> Here's lots of pics and my full review on my new Peekaboo!


Millie is a beautiful baby. She's grown so much!


----------



## Havanese 28

annilynedr said:


> After contemplating whether or not I should get a Peekaboo for 3 years........
> 
> View attachment 3597483


Your Peekaboo is beyond beautiful!  Such a great red.  How do you like it after a year?  I’m contemplating my first Peekaboo.  I just need to decide on a color.  I prefer Gold Hardware, so that may limit my choices.  I also want the Regular size in smooth ( calf) vs Selleria. You chose well!


----------



## annilynedr

Havanese 28 said:


> Your Peekaboo is beyond beautiful!  Such a great red.  How do you like it after a year?  I’m contemplating my first Peekaboo.  I just need to decide on a color.  I prefer Gold Hardware, so that may limit my choices.  I also want the Regular size in smooth ( calf) vs Selleria. You chose well!



Hey there.  I actually ended up selling it.  It’s actually a bit heavy and after filling it with all the things I would want to fit into it,  I couldn’t use it for entire days at a time.

I still LOVE everything about the peekaboo.  I’m now contemplating getting the mini version.


----------



## Havanese 28

Thank you for sharing that!  Was yours the smooth calf leather?  I currently own the LV SC PM and I do often use it as a daily bag for weeks at a time.  It can get a bit heavy, too, and I’m contemplating letting it go for that reason.  

I may also be interested in the Peekaboo mini, but there’s just “ something” about the Regular that is so gorgeous.  It exudes a vibe that rally “ defines” the style of the wearer, if that makes sense.  It’s simple without being plain.  I love that my SC in Galet is so understated, but it doesn’t wow me like the Peekaboo does.  

I saw you have an Alma BB.  My Alma BB’s are among my absolute favorite bags.


----------



## Majootje

averagejoe said:


> Maybe you're looking at the older Peekaboos (1st generation ones) released years ago. They were constructed very differently, without the edge-dying that you see on the current ones. The leathers were also thinner back then.
> 
> The new Peekaboos should maintain their structure over the years, even if you choose to drop the front down all the time.
> 
> Here is the old Peekaboo with the thinner leather, no edge-dying, and internal side seams:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the current Peekaboo with the edge-dying and external side seams (this actually gives the bag more structure, too):
> 
> Notice how the leather is very different, and much more structured in the current models.



Yes! that is exactly what i saw on second hand sites! Good to know that the current generation peekaboos are much more structered and are holding upway better  Thanks!!!


----------



## katka.m

Hello, I`m new to Fendi world. Till now I`ve been more of LV, Mulberry kind of girl. :o) But I fell in love with Peekaboo and I would like to get the mini version, as I don`t own any smaller bags really. But I have one crucial item, which I have to carry everywhere with me and that`s agenda. May I ask Peekaboo mini owners, if it fits LV Agenda MM or Filofax in personal size? Thanks a lot.


----------



## BlueCherry

katka.m said:


> Hello, I`m new to Fendi world. Till now I`ve been more of LV, Mulberry kind of girl. :o) But I fell in love with Peekaboo and I would like to get the mini version, as I don`t own any smaller bags really. But I have one crucial item, which I have to carry everywhere with me and that`s agenda. May I ask Peekaboo mini owners, if it fits LV Agenda MM or Filofax in personal size? Thanks a lot.



Hi I don’t have the agenda you mention but I fit an Hermes Ulysses in mine easily plus a mini pochette and other small items. The Ulysses is 16cm x 13cm.


----------



## katka.m

BigCherry said:


> Hi I don’t have the agenda you mention but I fit an Hermes Ulysses in mine easily plus a mini pochette and other small items. The Ulysses is 16cm x 13cm.


Thank you! That`s Ulysses PM, right? The agenda is slighly bigger and definetelly bulkier. It`s cca 19x15x4. Do you think it will fit? thanks again.


----------



## BlueCherry

Yes it’s the PM. Here a pic of the Ulysses inside, it goes in with the sides secured. I have used a DVD box that I think might be your LV agenda size and this doesn’t fit inside, it won’t go in through the narrow top. HTH [emoji4]


----------



## MahaM

Hi Ladies..

I was not into Fendi but fell in love with the Peekaboo Bag ( mini) . I loved the style that is simple and sleek and that it looks classic and trendy at the same time .
So some YouTube reviews and it fits a good amount of things although it is a mini.

My dilemma now is which color to get ...?!
I’m not considering black as I like to have a pop of color but also want something that is not a seasonal color.

Any recommendations or suggestions?

I saw that pink ( 2 tone) min and loved it but I feel it’s a seasonal.


----------



## katka.m

BigCherry said:


> Yes it’s the PM. Here a pic of the Ulysses inside, it goes in with the sides secured. I have used a DVD box that I think might be your LV agenda size and this doesn’t fit inside, it won’t go in through the narrow top. HTH [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3990058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990060


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## galex101404

Does anyone know if you can special order the essential peekaboo in Selleria leather? Thanks!!


----------



## Dannadrew

Hi there just recently fell in love with the peekaboo. I love the mini size or possibly regular in black and gold. What a great take on the Kelly shape!

My question is I found they get really slouchy on the sides- but blogger chase amies seems still stiff. Are there two different kids of styles? Or is it merely wear and tear and storage issues? I prefer the stiffer version. What’s that called?


----------



## Dannadrew

averagejoe said:


> Maybe you're looking at the older Peekaboos (1st generation ones) released years ago. They were constructed very differently, without the edge-dying that you see on the current ones. The leathers were also thinner back then.
> 
> The new Peekaboos should maintain their structure over the years, even if you choose to drop the front down all the time.
> 
> Here is the old Peekaboo with the thinner leather, no edge-dying, and internal side seams:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the current Peekaboo with the edge-dying and external side seams (this actually gives the bag more structure, too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the leather is very different, and much more structured in the current models.


This is great thanks! Any idea when the bag structure changed? 20...?


----------



## averagejoe

Dannadrew said:


> This is great thanks! Any idea when the bag structure changed? 20...?


Not sure (it's probably around 5-6 years ago). The original was discontinued for a while, and then brought back in the newer version.


----------



## Alena21

How much is mini peekaboo in the UK/ Usa nowadays?


----------



## Dannadrew

Alena21 said:


> How much is mini peekaboo in the UK/ Usa nowadays?


I believe $3200-3500 in USA


----------



## CocoCaramel

Just received my new Fendi Peekaboo Essential in black [emoji7]


----------



## Alena21

Dannadrew said:


> I believe $3200-3500 in USA


Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

CocoCaramel said:


> View attachment 3999420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my new Fendi Peekaboo Essential in black [emoji7]


Wow! I love it!!!


----------



## CocoCaramel

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I love it!!!



Thank you!!! I’m displaying and admiring it at work like it’s a piece of art. lol


----------



## averagejoe

CocoCaramel said:


> Thank you!!! I’m displaying and admiring it at work like it’s a piece of art. lol
> 
> View attachment 3999842


It is a work of art! So modern and refined in the Essential version.


----------



## ManilaMama

I want to pull all my hair out. I still cannot decide, for the life of me, if I should get a mini peekaboo or a regular sized one!! I feel like I want both but of course can only afford one! 

For those who have both sizes, which one do you reach for more? 

Any pros and cons for both sizes? I’m just eyeing a basic calfskin one, no whipstitch or other ornaments. 

Thanks!


----------



## BlueCherry

I didn’t keep my regular one because it was too heavy and slightly made me think of a work bag rather than a handbag. I later bought the mini after thinking it was too small and it’s now one of my most loved bags. It can fit so much for all its diminutive size and it looks just so stylish both on the shoulder and hand carried. I get tons of compliments on it.  I opted for a dove grey colour in nappa and mine has no scratches at all and it’s been used a lot.


----------



## ManilaMama

BigCherry said:


> I didn’t keep my regular one because it was too heavy and slightly made me think of a work bag rather than a handbag. I later bought the mini after thinking it was too small and it’s now one of my most loved bags. It can fit so much for all its diminutive size and it looks just so stylish both on the shoulder and hand carried. I get tons of compliments on it.  I opted for a dove grey colour in nappa and mine has no scratches at all and it’s been used a lot.



Thanks so much for the input! 

By ANY chance do you have an LV Alma BB or an LV Palm Springs Mini backpack? 

How does the fendi mini peekaboo compare in terms of how much it can carry? (Compared to those two)?

Because I’m hoping it carries as much as the Palm Springs mini backpack (that one holds everything I need).


----------



## riri23

Hi everyone!

A few updates on the Fendi Ginza Six Limited Edition bags... I was able to stop by the store today and I took some spy pictures.
I also ended up buying something for myself... a new bicolor navy and grey regular size Peekaboo.

- There are five types (three minis which are fuschia pink-powder pink, white-gray, navy silver) and two regular which are fuschia pink-powder pink, white-gray) bicolor bags available and depending on the bag, the number that they will make varies. The minis are max 20 and regular seems to be 30.

- All bags can currently be ordered and can be received by starting in April which is the 1st anniversary for Ginza Six.

- As of today, the regular navy-silver combination has 9 orders (including mine), the mini fuschia pink-powder pink has 5 orders and the same for the mini navy-silver.

I am so happpy to be a proud owner of a navy silver regular sized Peekaboo!
According to the SA, they have never released a bicolor Peekaboo and this is probably the same in the future.
Sorry I didn’t get to take too many pictures of the bags but hopefully these will suffice!


----------



## riri23

Also I forgot to add that they will also be releasing limited edition wallets that are similar in color to the bags. They didn’t have samples for the wallets yet but they should be released in April!

The pictures don’t do the navy grey combination justice...


----------



## BlueCherry

ManilaMama said:


> Thanks so much for the input!
> 
> By ANY chance do you have an LV Alma BB or an LV Palm Springs Mini backpack?
> 
> How does the fendi mini peekaboo compare in terms of how much it can carry? (Compared to those two)?
> 
> Because I’m hoping it carries as much as the Palm Springs mini backpack (that one holds everything I need).



You’re welcome.  I’m sorry I don’t have any LV bags but the mini peekaboo can fit a Hermes Ulysses small size, a mini pochette, a full mini o case, a cardholder, coin purse, ear phones in a small case plus a few other small things.


----------



## melsig

riri23 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> A few updates on the Fendi Ginza Six Limited Edition bags... I was able to stop by the store today and I took some spy pictures.
> I also ended up buying something for myself... a new bicolor navy and grey regular size Peekaboo.
> 
> - There are five types (three minis which are fuschia pink-powder pink, white-gray, navy silver) and two regular which are fuschia pink-powder pink, white-gray) bicolor bags available and depending on the bag, the number that they will make varies. The minis are max 20 and regular seems to be 30.
> 
> - All bags can currently be ordered and can be received by starting in April which is the 1st anniversary for Ginza Six.
> 
> - As of today, the regular navy-silver combination has 9 orders (including mine), the mini fuschia pink-powder pink has 5 orders and the same for the mini navy-silver.
> 
> I am so happpy to be a proud owner of a navy silver regular sized Peekaboo!
> According to the SA, they have never released a bicolor Peekaboo and this is probably the same in the future.
> Sorry I didn’t get to take too many pictures of the bags but hopefully these will suffice!



Thanks so much for posting this!  By powder pink, you mean the slightly peach-pink and not the bubblegum pink, right?  I have to admit, my new pink PAB wallet got stuck in Customs for weeks (it's finally getting delivered today I think), so now I'm nervous about trying to have another bag shipped over...


----------



## riri23

melsig said:


> Thanks so much for posting this!  By powder pink, you mean the slightly peach-pink and not the bubblegum pink, right?  I have to admit, my new pink PAB wallet got stuck in Customs for weeks (it's finally getting delivered today I think), so now I'm nervous about trying to have another bag shipped over...



Right it’s a combination of a peachy pink and a fuschia pink. I completely agree I don’t think I’m that big of a fan of this color combination but more of the other ones this time


----------



## ManilaMama

BigCherry said:


> You’re welcome.  I’m sorry I don’t have any LV bags but the mini peekaboo can fit a Hermes Ulysses small size, a mini pochette, a full mini o case, a cardholder, coin purse, ear phones in a small case plus a few other small things.



Thanks so much for this! It’s actually quite helpful! I’m so excited. Almost ready to.. take the plunge!!! Just need to get some finances in order and if all is good then maybe by month’s end I’ll finally have a mini peekaboo!


----------



## averagejoe

riri23 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> A few updates on the Fendi Ginza Six Limited Edition bags... I was able to stop by the store today and I took some spy pictures.
> I also ended up buying something for myself... a new bicolor navy and grey regular size Peekaboo.
> 
> - There are five types (three minis which are fuschia pink-powder pink, white-gray, navy silver) and two regular which are fuschia pink-powder pink, white-gray) bicolor bags available and depending on the bag, the number that they will make varies. The minis are max 20 and regular seems to be 30.
> 
> - All bags can currently be ordered and can be received by starting in April which is the 1st anniversary for Ginza Six.
> 
> - As of today, the regular navy-silver combination has 9 orders (including mine), the mini fuschia pink-powder pink has 5 orders and the same for the mini navy-silver.
> 
> I am so happpy to be a proud owner of a navy silver regular sized Peekaboo!
> According to the SA, they have never released a bicolor Peekaboo and this is probably the same in the future.
> Sorry I didn’t get to take too many pictures of the bags but hopefully these will suffice!


The navy silver looks gorgeous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## melsig

My Peekaboo wallet finally arrived from Japan.  US Customs held it for almost 3 weeks.  Since it was hand-inspected, I was also assessed duty (which is very unusual for packages shipped EMS).  But it completely matches my mini, and out of all of the wallets I looked at over the past year, it's definitely the one I want.  Thanks for letting me share.   And a big thank you to @riri23 for looking into wallet colors for me!!


----------



## MahaM

ManilaMama said:


> Thanks so much for the input!
> 
> By ANY chance do you have an LV Alma BB or an LV Palm Springs Mini backpack?
> 
> How does the fendi mini peekaboo compare in terms of how much it can carry? (Compared to those two)?
> 
> Because I’m hoping it carries as much as the Palm Springs mini backpack (that one holds everything I need).



There are nice reviews on YouTube they show u what u can fit in the mini peekaboos.
Check them out!
They are very useful


----------



## Annawakes

Hi all, has a black selleria mini ever been released?  With silver hardware?

Also, does anyone know what season the black nappa mini monster eyes was released?

I just bought the black nappa mini monster eyes but am having second thoughts about the scratches.  Should I wait for one in black selleria, if it hasn’t been released, or look for a pre loved one, if it had been released??

Thanks!


----------



## Samira95

Can you any of you that have a mini peekaboo with nappa leather tell me how it’s held up over time? How long have you had it and has it still kept its shape and I structured? Or turned into a loose crinkly bag? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Samira95

And what about the sellleria leather? Do they keep their shape more than nappa?


----------



## BlueCherry

Samira95 said:


> Can you any of you that have a mini peekaboo with nappa leather tell me how it’s held up over time? How long have you had it and has it still kept its shape and I structured? Or turned into a loose crinkly bag? Thanks in advance for the help!



I have a mini nappa PAB and it’s about a year old, well used but looks like new. No changes at all in the shape or the leather [emoji4]


----------



## redsand03

Hello!
I couldn't find a "What Fendi are you wearing today" type of Thread so I thought I'd post this here.
Brought my Mini Peekaboo with a poof to work today.
I haven't used a poof in a long time... does anyone still use poof charms on their handbags or is the trend over?


----------



## averagejoe

redsand03 said:


> Hello!
> I couldn't find a "What Fendi are you wearing today" type of Thread so I thought I'd post this here.
> Brought my Mini Peekaboo with a poof to work today.
> I haven't used a poof in a long time... does anyone still use poof charms on their handbags or is the trend over?


I still plan to use my Bag Bugs. They are just bag charms after all. I like how they look on my bag, even if they're not as trendy as before.


----------



## kkatrina

Samira95 said:


> Can you any of you that have a mini peekaboo with nappa leather tell me how it’s held up over time? How long have you had it and has it still kept its shape and I structured? Or turned into a loose crinkly bag? Thanks in advance for the help!


Not sure which leather I have (if someone could please tell me!) however I think I have the softer leather and I do feel that it becomes loose and wrinkly. Here are some pics.


----------



## Jjsshh

My mini peekaboo finally arrived! Omg I love it esp the decorative bars that brings a little pop to this classic bag !! So cute and gorgeous [emoji7] can't wait to use it!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Havanese 28

Jjsshh said:


> My mini peekaboo finally arrived! Omg I love it esp the decorative bars that brings a little pop to this classic bag !! So cute and gorgeous [emoji7] can't wait to use it!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4017817
> View attachment 4017818


It’s gorgeous!  What is the color of this bag?  I love it!


----------



## averagejoe

kkatrina said:


> Not sure which leather I have (if someone could please tell me!) however I think I have the softer leather and I do feel that it becomes loose and wrinkly. Here are some pics.


I think it's nappa calfskin, although I'm not sure. It certainly looks soft. The first generation Peekaboo bags were designed to have this softness.


----------



## Jjsshh

Havanese 28 said:


> It’s gorgeous!  What is the color of this bag?  I love it!


Hi!  This is elephant grey . It's a runway piece!  Check out luxurynextseaon [emoji7]


----------



## kkatrina

Jjsshh said:


> My mini peekaboo finally arrived! Omg I love it esp the decorative bars that brings a little pop to this classic bag !! So cute and gorgeous [emoji7] can't wait to use it!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4017817
> View attachment 4017818


Love this so so much!! The color is just stunning.


----------



## kkatrina

averagejoe said:


> I think it's nappa calfskin, although I'm not sure. It certainly looks soft. The first generation Peekaboo bags were designed to have this softness.


Thank you! It's so wrinkly I don't know how to store it or use it now. Is there any way to "iron" it out? Or there's no way to save it?


----------



## Jjsshh

kkatrina said:


> Love this so so much!! The color is just stunning.


Thank you!  I love it so much too[emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

kkatrina said:


> Thank you! It's so wrinkly I don't know how to store it or use it now. Is there any way to "iron" it out? Or there's no way to save it?


Stuff it up with acid-free tissue paper (the stuff that they usually stuff bags with or wrap clothes with when you are purchasing them) to the desired shape, being sure to push up any creases on the vertical seams when the bag is set upright on a flat surface. Store the bag upright. 

This will reshape the bag to a small extent, but with the leather having softened already, it won't ever look like the new structured Peekaboo bags.


----------



## Fab41

Question: how long does it take for the sides to slouch ( & have an actual peek a boo effect) on selleria leather? Should i store my medium unstuffed, with side snaps undone to speed up the process? Getting impatient for this bag to not look so stuffy, given it’s size....


----------



## averagejoe

Fab41 said:


> Question: how long does it take for the sides to slouch ( & have an actual peek a boo effect) on selleria leather? Should i store my medium unstuffed, with side snaps undone to speed up the process? Getting impatient for this bag to not look so stuffy, given it’s size....


I have the men's Peekaboo in Selleria and since I don't use it very often, the leather hasn't softened much. I had to push the front down and keep it down on numerous occasions to get it to drop a bit. I didn't expect the peekaboo effect to be so difficult to achieve on the bag.

I suggest using your bag more often and opening the front several times to get the leather to soften. And when storing it, don't stuff the front all the way back up. I only stuff the bottom of the front so that the corners don't get misshapen.


----------



## Fab41

averagejoe said:


> I have the men's Peekaboo in Selleria and since I don't use it very often, the leather hasn't softened much. I had to push the front down and keep it down on numerous occasions to get it to drop a bit. I didn't expect the peekaboo effect to be so difficult to achieve on the bag.
> 
> I suggest using your bag more often and opening the front several times to get the leather to soften. And when storing it, don't stuff the front all the way back up. I only stuff the bottom of the front so that the corners don't get misshapen.


I’ll try your stuffing suggestion.. i rotate through quite a few bags so can’t use it as often.. thanks!


----------



## Samira95

Still trying to sell my regular in hopes of getting a mini black peekaboo, probably will be Pre owned. A problem I keep coming across when looking at the preowned ones is the loss of structure and the wrinkle and saggyness of the leather. I understand that the newer generational are made to be more durable and structured but is there any way of telling this newer generation apart from older ones when they both are new? How can I be sure I’m buying a new generation one, are the sides thicker or is there any way of telling? Thanks to whoever answers!


----------



## Samira95

If it’s a nappa peekaboo from 3 years ago would it be the old gen or new


----------



## averagejoe

Samira95 said:


> If it’s a nappa peekaboo from 3 years ago would it be the old gen or new


3 years ago would be new. The first generation Peekaboo bags are much older.


----------



## averagejoe

Samira95 said:


> Still trying to sell my regular in hopes of getting a mini black peekaboo, probably will be Pre owned. A problem I keep coming across when looking at the preowned ones is the loss of structure and the wrinkle and saggyness of the leather. I understand that the newer generational are made to be more durable and structured but is there any way of telling this newer generation apart from older ones when they both are new? How can I be sure I’m buying a new generation one, are the sides thicker or is there any way of telling? Thanks to whoever answers!


The older ones tend to have canvas lining, a bit of a degrade effect along the middle (vertical) of the front and back, and the seam that attaches the front panel to the sides shows that both leather pieces are stitched together behind the seam, almost suggesting that the bag was made inside-out and then inverted. In other words, you should not see any stitching around that seam.

The new generation ones are different. There is stitching at the aforementioned seam. On the smaller versions, the front panel is stitched over the side panel (with stitching revealed at the front). On the larger versions, both edges of the panels are exposed at the seam, with hand-painted resin/edge-dye.


----------



## Samira95

averagejoe said:


> The older ones tend to have canvas lining, a bit of a degrade effect along the middle (vertical) of the front and back, and the seam that attaches the front panel to the sides shows that both leather pieces are stitched together behind the seam, almost suggesting that the bag was made inside-out and then inverted. In other words, you should not see any stitching around that seam.
> 
> The new generation ones are different. There is stitching at the aforementioned seam. On the smaller versions, the front panel is stitched over the side panel (with stitching revealed at the front). On the larger versions, both edges of the panels are exposed at the seam, with hand-painted resin/edge-dye.





averagejoe said:


> The older ones tend to have canvas lining, a bit of a degrade effect along the middle (vertical) of the front and back, and the seam that attaches the front panel to the sides shows that both leather pieces are stitched together behind the seam, almost suggesting that the bag was made inside-out and then inverted. In other words, you should not see any stitching around that seam.
> 
> The new generation ones are different. There is stitching at the aforementioned seam. On the smaller versions, the front panel is stitched over the side panel (with stitching revealed at the front). On the larger versions, both edges of the panels are exposed at the seam, with hand-painted resin/edge-dye.


Ok got it! Thanks for the reply you always come to the rescue with answers I really appreciate it  so do you think user Kkatrina that posted her peekaboo the page before this one has a new or old gen? Is that typically the type of wear I should except with a nappa peekaboo?


----------



## kkatrina

Samira95 said:


> Ok got it! Thanks for the reply you always come to the rescue with answers I really appreciate it  so do you think user Kkatrina that posted her peekaboo the page before this one has a new or old gen? Is that typically the type of wear I should except with a nappa peekaboo?


Agreed with Samira that you always post such helpful tips!! 

I'd like to know when mine was too (because I bought it preloved so I don't know!) 

Thank you!!


----------



## kkatrina

averagejoe said:


> Stuff it up with acid-free tissue paper (the stuff that they usually stuff bags with or wrap clothes with when you are purchasing them) to the desired shape, being sure to push up any creases on the vertical seams when the bag is set upright on a flat surface. Store the bag upright.
> 
> This will reshape the bag to a small extent, but with the leather having softened already, it won't ever look like the new structured Peekaboo bags.


Thank you so, so much for your helpful advice!! This is much appreciated


----------



## roxta

Hi all, I've been helping my aunt find a new bag that meets her criteria and one that I suggested was the Peekaboo Mini. I was wondering about the turnlocks - do they get the circular scratch marks from the rotation of the dials? I've always been wary of turnlock closures for this reason so I want to make sure I give my aunt a full list of pros and cons that includes possible wear on the locks. Thanks.


----------



## Jjsshh

roxta said:


> Hi all, I've been helping my aunt find a new bag that meets her criteria and one that I suggested was the Peekaboo Mini. I was wondering about the turnlocks - do they get the circular scratch marks from the rotation of the dials? I've always been wary of turnlock closures for this reason so I want to make sure I give my aunt a full list of pros and cons that includes possible wear on the locks. Thanks.


Hi if you are worry about the wear on the turn lock.  Probably u can sugguest your aunt to leave the bag open on the side where she will open more frequently.  I leave both sides open most of the time as it's also more spacious to put more item in . So far there is no issue for my turn lock, hope this helps


----------



## Sunna

Hello everybody! 
I am considering getting the Peekaboo essentially. There doesn’t seem to be a lot of photos of this beauty yet. Would really love to see some photos!!


----------



## Latte_Queen

Sunna said:


> Hello everybody!
> I am considering getting the Peekaboo essentially. There doesn’t seem to be a lot of photos of this beauty yet. Would really love to see some photos!!


I’m really considering one too. I haven’t seen one in person yet. Heading to Vegas this summer and hoping to pick one up there, so I can try it on. I want the smaller of the 2 sizes. Looks like from dimentions, the small is between a mini and a regular peekaboo. That would be perfect!


----------



## Sunna

Latte_Queen said:


> I’m really considering one too. I haven’t seen one in person yet. Heading to Vegas this summer and hoping to pick one up there, so I can try it on. I want the smaller of the 2 sizes. Looks like from dimentions, the small is between a mini and a regular peekaboo. That would be perfect!



Haven’t seen one in person either. Going to London and Paris this summer, and will hopefully get it! 
I want the smallest size too; in black with gold hardware. My only issue is that it is an expensive bag.... So the quality better be excellent!


----------



## diva7633

I’m peekaboo clueless. This says medium but measurment are for the large. Anyone know what this style is called and if it might be a medium or large.


----------



## Annawakes

Latte_Queen said:


> I’m really considering one too. I haven’t seen one in person yet. Heading to Vegas this summer and hoping to pick one up there, so I can try it on. I want the smaller of the 2 sizes. Looks like from dimentions, the small is between a mini and a regular peekaboo. That would be perfect!


Hi!  I have a pic here of all the peekaboo sizes - the wonderful SA lined them up for me.  YES!!!  the Essentially is “in-between” size  of a mini and regular.  I’m waiting for them to release more colors before getting one!

From left to right:
Micro, Mini, Essentially, Regular, (Large in back - I think that’s the official name- it’s Big!) and the Essential (its Huge!).


----------



## Annawakes

Oh, if anyone is interested in the light blue Essentially, here is a mod pic.  Hope this helps, it’s kinda hard to tell from stock photo in the Fendi site.

It’s quite light in color (extremely gorgeous) although in the second pic (I put it next to the black Essentially) the lighting makes it looks almost grey.  But it’s just the lighting.


----------



## Annawakes

Sunna said:


> Hello everybody!
> I am considering getting the Peekaboo essentially. There doesn’t seem to be a lot of photos of this beauty yet. Would really love to see some photos!!


Sorry to post so many posts, but if this helps here is a mod shot of the black Essentially.  I posted the light blue one above.


----------



## Latte_Queen

Annawakes said:


> Oh, if anyone is interested in the light blue Essentially, here is a mod pic.  Hope this helps, it’s kinda hard to tell from stock photo in the Fendi site.
> 
> It’s quite light in color (extremely gorgeous) although in the second pic (I put it next to the black Essentially) the lighting makes it looks almost grey.  But it’s just the lighting.


Yep.....that's the size I want. Just not sure what color. I'm assuming that this bag isn't too heavy. What did you think when you tried it on?


----------



## Annawakes

Latte_Queen said:


> Yep.....that's the size I want. Just not sure what color. I'm assuming that this bag isn't too heavy. What did you think when you tried it on?


No, I didn’t think it was heavy.  It’s the perfect size in my opinion.  I’m always looking for a bag that can hold a full-size bottled water.  This does!  In either the front or back compartment.  The water fits easily and does not stick up out of the bag.  And it doesn’t make the bag bulge weirdly. That was a huge bonus, that the water fits.

The light blue is absolutely gorgeous.  But so light! I’m afraid of light color bags.  On the website I saw there was beige with gold hardware.  They didn’t have the beige in store though.  Another bonus, I really like the wider strap (the strap on the minis are so thin!).  

I’m waiting for more dark colors to be released since I prefer silver hardware and don’t really want another black bag.


----------



## Samira95

averagejoe said:


> 3 years ago would be new. The first generation Peekaboo bags are much older.


Hey there average joe  I was wondering if you are one of the people in the other forum authorized to authenticate bags!


----------



## Sunna

Annawakes said:


> Sorry to post so many posts, but if this helps here is a mod shot of the black Essentially.  I posted the light blue one above.



Thank you for posting photos!! I am in LOVE with the black Essentially. It looks so good on you! Do you have any photos wearing it ctossbody?


----------



## MahaM

Annawakes said:


> No, I didn’t think it was heavy.  It’s the perfect size in my opinion.  I’m always looking for a bag that can hold a full-size bottled water.  This does!  In either the front or back compartment.  The water fits easily and does not stick up out of the bag.  And it doesn’t make the bag bulge weirdly. That was a huge bonus, that the water fits.
> 
> The light blue is absolutely gorgeous.  But so light! I’m afraid of light color bags.  On the website I saw there was beige with gold hardware.  They didn’t have the beige in store though.  Another bonus, I really like the wider strap (the strap on the minis are so thin!).
> 
> I’m waiting for more dark colors to be released since I prefer silver hardware and don’t really want another black bag.



Thanks for mod shots / photos.
I guess essentially is a good size as u have mentioned,and u pointed out i has a wider strap which i love.

I was considering the mini or regular peekaboo because i like the design more, but didnt for the perfect color for me.
But in ur mod shots the essentially really looks nice on you . 
And i agree ,don’t get the ligh color it is nice but I’m afraid too sensitive.
The black is not nice for the peekaboo if with gold hardware.

For the Peekaboo, you got lot of options so it not easy to decide.


----------



## averagejoe

Samira95 said:


> Hey there average joe  I was wondering if you are one of the people in the other forum authorized to authenticate bags!


I can authenticate Dior bags. I don't know how to authenticate other brands usually unless it is an obvious fake.


----------



## Annawakes

Sunna said:


> Thank you for posting photos!! I am in LOVE with the black Essentially. It looks so good on you! Do you have any photos wearing it ctossbody?


No, I’m sorry, I didn’t take any Crossbody photos. I think it will lay pretty well Crossbody though, since it’s not too wide at the bottom.


----------



## Annawakes

MahaM said:


> Thanks for mod shots / photos.
> I guess essentially is a good size as u have mentioned,and u pointed out i has a wider strap which i love.
> 
> I was considering the mini or regular peekaboo because i like the design more, but didnt for the perfect color for me.
> But in ur mod shots the essentially really looks nice on you .
> And i agree ,don’t get the ligh color it is nice but I’m afraid too sensitive.
> The black is not nice for the peekaboo if with gold hardware.
> 
> For the Peekaboo, you got lot of options so it not easy to decide.


Yeah, there are so many colors and styles to choose from if you go with the mini or regular size. I really hope they come out with a lot more options with the Essentially size too, soon.

I don’t like the gold hardware either.  It’s too yellow.


----------



## Samira95

averagejoe said:


> I can authenticate Dior bags. I don't know how to authenticate other brands usually unless it is an obvious fake.


Ohh ok


----------



## Samira95

averagejoe said:


> I can authenticate Dior bags. I don't know how to authenticate other brands usually unless it is an obvious fake.


I had posted a peekaboo I wanted to purchase in the other forum, but I haven’t heard a response yet so I jumped the gun and purchased it, but now that I look at it more and more I’m afraid it’s a fake. Do you think I should just quickly try and cancel while I still have a chance?


----------



## averagejoe

Samira95 said:


> I had posted a peekaboo I wanted to purchase in the other forum, but I haven’t heard a response yet so I jumped the gun and purchased it, but now that I look at it more and more I’m afraid it’s a fake. Do you think I should just quickly try and cancel while I still have a chance?


If you can, then I suggest cancelling because it is more difficult to return the item if you determine later that it is fake (I don't know if it is).


----------



## Samira95

averagejoe said:


> If you can, then I suggest cancelling because it is more difficult to return the item if you determine later that it is fake (I don't know if it is).



Ok you’re right, thanks for the advice. Lucky I was able to cancel phew!


----------



## postyhuston

Hi guys! I was wondering if anyone knew whether the fendi micro peekaboo came with a holographic tag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## galex101404

galex101404 said:


> Does anyone know if you can special order the essential peekaboo in Selleria leather? Thanks!!



I wanted to follow up on this as I finally got some answers!

As of right now, you cannot place a MTO order for the essential PB. My SA said because of how popular it is and how well received it may be available in the near future.

Also, I got more info on the MTO PB. As of right now, you still cannot choose your own color combination for the MTO [emoji17] whatever is available and pre-selected by Fendi is your only option. They are rolling out a new MTO system - hopefully by August and then rules might change and possibly some new colors added to the MTO system.

I’ve been ready for months to place my MTO fuchsia PB order, but not settling for black or white interior..

If anyone’s heard anything otherwise pls LMK! Or if you have anymore info on the the MTO system that’d be great!


----------



## RackFanatic

Late afternoon coffee break with Ms. Peekaboo [emoji173]️


----------



## kkatrina

Can anyone please tell me which is the back and which is the front? Do I reveal the zipper side or the other side? I'm trying to figure out which side I need to have drop. Thanks so much!


----------



## MahaM

kkatrina said:


> Can anyone please tell me which is the back and which is the front? Do I reveal the zipper side or the other side? I'm trying to figure out which side I need to have drop. Thanks so much!


The front is the side of the zipper .


----------



## kkatrina

MahaM said:


> The front is the side of the zipper .


Many thanks!!


----------



## Tryster0

How durable are Peekaboos for regular use? Specifically the selleria versions.


----------



## momofboys

Tryster0 said:


> How durable are Peekaboos for regular use? Specifically the selleria versions.



I’ve been using my selleria peekaboo every day for a few months and it’s still perfect. I’ve had a lot of bags in my life and this is one of my all time favorites. Comfortable, practical and simply gorgeous.


----------



## MahaM

momofboys said:


> I’ve been using my selleria peekaboo every day for a few months and it’s still perfect. I’ve had a lot of bags in my life and this is one of my all time favorites. Comfortable, practical and simply gorgeous.


What size you have?


----------



## momofboys

MahaM said:


> What size you have?



I have the medium. It’s black with a toffee interior. I’m considering getting the new essentially as well. That’s how much I love these bags.


----------



## anitalilac

Tryster0 said:


> How durable are Peekaboos for regular use? Specifically the selleria versions.


very durable but it sure is heavy! It's not something I recommend if you rely on public transport where the bag will be on your shoulder or arm all the time. My shoulder hurts so I only use it occasionally. But if you own a car then it is ok.


----------



## momofboys

anitalilac said:


> very durable but it sure is heavy! It's not something I recommend if you rely on public transport where the bag will be on your shoulder or arm all the time. My shoulder hurts so I only use it occasionally. But if you own a car then it is ok.



It’s interesting— although the peekaboo is certainly not a light bag I don’t find it too heavy. The weight is well-distributed and the strap is very comfy. I have sold/not purchased bags bc I find them too heavy, however I have not had that issue with my medium peekaboo. Having said that, if I were sightseeing in a city it would not be my first choice.


----------



## lee_dya

Hi! I want to ask, does iphone X fit in micro peekaboo? TIA!


----------



## postyhuston

lee_dya said:


> Hi! I want to ask, does iphone X fit in micro peekaboo? TIA!



Hi there! The iphone x unfortunately does not fit in the micro peekaboo.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jjsshh said:


> My mini peekaboo finally arrived! Omg I love it esp the decorative bars that brings a little pop to this classic bag !! So cute and gorgeous [emoji7] can't wait to use it!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4017817
> View attachment 4017818


Love your new bag! I’m looking at the same style and color! Enjoy and please give us your thoughts on it’s practicality.


----------



## minx891

I'm considering the peekaboo regular for work and at minimum need to carry an ipad everyday. I am also not desk bound and commute for work. 

Question - Is anyone else in a similar situation? Does the bag get too heavy once loaded up? I'll pack an ipad, cosmetic case, small water bottle and some notepads and of course wallet and keys.


----------



## pureplatinum

Thank you for letting me share a couple of pics with the regular peekaboo! (still looking forward to having a mini soon though


----------



## Addicted to bags

My first Fendi purchase (a mini PAB) and a Fendi strap, and I have a 2nd one in gray on the way to me too!

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## crisbac

averagejoe said:


> I still plan to use my Bag Bugs. They are just bag charms after all. I like how they look on my bag, even if they're not as trendy as before.


+1!  Me too, dear averagejoe! I'm waiting for colder weather to take them out because April here has been incredibly rainy and humid. I love my Bag Bugs so much!  They are unique. They are art that we can carry everyday. And they are so much Fendi Fun!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Well my Gray Fendi mini PAB arrived today!! It's a limited edition from I believe the 2016 Runway show? It is brand new, with stickers on all the hardware and has feet! It's made of calfskin vs. my other bag I bought from the boutique last weekend which is lambskin without feet. 
The color of the one from the boutique is Coal. 

I picked what I think is the last one from Luxurynextseason? I actually like it better than the boutique one. The shape is sharper and it's taller as you'll see in the photo. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## averagejoe

Addicted to bags said:


> Well my Gray Fendi mini PAB arrived today!! It's a limited edition from I believe the 2016 Runway show? It is brand new, with stickers on all the hardware and has feet! It's made of calfskin vs. my other bag I bought from the boutique last weekend which is lambskin without feet.
> The color of the one from the boutique is Coal.
> 
> I picked what I think is the last one from Luxurynextseason? I actually like it better than the boutique one. The shape is sharper and it's taller as you'll see in the photo. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4048505


Nice Peekaboo! Congratulations!

I prefer calfskin Peekaboo bags with the hand-dyed edges as well.


----------



## Addicted to bags

averagejoe said:


> Nice Peekaboo! Congratulations!
> 
> I prefer calfskin Peekaboo bags with the hand-dyed edges as well.



Thank you averagejoe. Since I'm so new to Fendi, can you tell me if you know if they still make calfskin with the hand-dyed edges in the mini size?  If it's not regularly available I wonder if it can be SO?


----------



## averagejoe

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you averagejoe. Since I'm so new to Fendi, can you tell me if you know if they still make calfskin with the hand-dyed edges in the mini size?  If it's not regularly available I wonder if it can be SO?


I'm not as familiar with which models are still in production, but I know that the Selleria (grained calfskin) Peekaboo only comes with the hand-dyed edges, and they can also be SO.


----------



## Addicted to bags

averagejoe said:


> I'm not as familiar with which models are still in production, but I know that the Selleria (grained calfskin) Peekaboo only comes with the hand-dyed edges, and they can also be SO.



Thank you for answering averagejoe


----------



## Addicted to bags

Annawakes said:


> Sorry to post so many posts, but if this helps here is a mod shot of the black Essentially.  I posted the light blue one above.


Can I ask how tall you are? I'm thinking about exchanging one of the mini PAB's I bought last week. I am 5'1 1/2 and am trying to figure if the Essentially will fit me. Thx!


----------



## Annawakes

Addicted to bags said:


> Can I ask how tall you are? I'm thinking about exchanging one of the mini PAB's I bought last week. I am 5'1 1/2 and am trying to figure if the Essentially will fit me. Thx!


I’m 5’5”.  I don’t think the Essentially is that much bigger than the mini, especially the limited edition calf mini you got (love your pics by the way).  Maybe an inch wider across. 

I was actually secretly wondering why you decided to get two grey-ish minis....and wanted some insight into your thought process.  I myself much prefer the calf to nappa.  It’s stiffer, feels more robust, and seems to keep its shape better over time.

I think it’s a good idea to exchange your nappa mini for an Essentially.


----------



## Annawakes

Addicted to bags said:


> Can I ask how tall you are? I'm thinking about exchanging one of the mini PAB's I bought last week. I am 5'1 1/2 and am trying to figure if the Essentially will fit me. Thx!


Here is a photo of me trying on the red calf mini with the bows.  Maybe this helps you compare the sizes since they’re both on me (5’5”)?  The red calf mini is also slightly bigger than a regular nappa mini, I compared it side by side like you did in your photo.  So I do quite like this red one.....although I took a poll in a thread elsewhere and everyone said not to get it.....because the bows.....


----------



## momofboys

My new Essentially next to my medium Selleria


----------



## Addicted to bags

Annawakes said:


> I’m 5’5”.  I don’t think the Essentially is that much bigger than the mini, especially the limited edition calf mini you got (love your pics by the way).  Maybe an inch wider across.
> 
> I was actually secretly wondering why you decided to get two grey-ish minis....and wanted some insight into your thought process.  I myself much prefer the calf to nappa.  It’s stiffer, feels more robust, and seems to keep its shape better over time.
> 
> I think it’s a good idea to exchange your nappa mini for an Essentially.


Thank you for all the information Annawakes! Here's why I went from Zero Fendi's to Two! I had seen the Elephant Gray one online, watched some youtube reviews and thought I liked it.

But having never owned a Fendi before or even noticed a mini IRL, I thought I'd go to the boutique and try it on and then buy the online Gray one. Well my resistance has been low with handbags this past month (I mean really low, 10 luxury handbags so far!!!) that I ended up buying the coal lambskin colored one. (I know, so silly of me when I only went in to get an idea of size, shape and look!!) But when I got home, I decided to buy the online one not realizing the shape would be so different. After I received it, I decided I liked the limited edition one much more and have packed the lambskin one back up. I plan on going back to the boutique tomorrow and hopefully they have the Essentially. I'm not thrilled with the color choices they have right now (black, white or light blue) and am going to see if I can get a store credit and wait for more color choices. If I can't, I might consider the black if I like it IRL. So that's my long and silly story I don't usually impulse buy but I did this time.


----------



## Addicted to bags

momofboys said:


> View attachment 4050454
> 
> My new Essentially next to my medium Selleria


Gorgeous and thanks for the comparison photo momofboys!! Very helpful.
Is the Essentially Calfskin or Nappa if you don't mind me asking? Sorry if it's been mentioned before, I don't remember if anyone said.


----------



## Annawakes

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you for all the information Annawakes! Here's why I went from Zero Fendi's to Two! I had seen the Elephant Gray one online, watched some youtube reviews and thought I liked it.
> 
> But having never owned a Fendi before or even noticed a mini IRL, I thought I'd go to the boutique and try it on and then buy the online Gray one. Well my resistance has been low with handbags this past month (I mean really low, 10 luxury handbags so far!!!) that I ended up buying the coal lambskin colored one. (I know, so silly of me when I only went in to get an idea of size, shape and look!!) But when I got home, I decided to buy the online one not realizing the shape would be so different. After I received it, I decided I liked the limited edition one much more and have packed the lambskin one back up. I plan on going back to the boutique tomorrow and hopefully they have the Essentially. I'm not thrilled with the color choices they have right now (black, white or light blue) and am going to see if I can get a store credit and wait for more color choices. If I can't, I might consider the black if I like it IRL. So that's my long and silly story I don't usually impulse buy but I did this time.


Wow, thanks for the story.  10 bags!!  I did see your posts in the What Handbag did you Just Buy thread.  10 is a lot but it sounds like you’re building your collection back up again.  So hopefully they will serve you well for quite a while!

I too am waiting for more colors in the Essentially.  It’s partly the reason I got distracted by the red calf mini with bows.  Sigh.  I really want a Peekaboo this year and the red one is the only one calling out to me right now.  If there was a navy or dark grey Essentially with silver hardware I’d get that, but there isn’t.  Yet.

The light blue is REALLY PRETTY in real life.  There is also a Beige one that was online but I think it’s sold out now.  Maybe they will produce more?  Here it is from the Italy site:

https://www.fendi.com/it-en/woman/bags/p-8BN302SMQF11CA

The Essentially is calf.  Yay!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Annawakes said:


> Wow, thanks for the story.  10 bags!!  I did see your posts in the What Handbag did you Just Buy thread.  10 is a lot but it sounds like you’re building your collection back up again.  So hopefully they will serve you well for quite a while!
> 
> I too am waiting for more colors in the Essentially.  It’s partly the reason I got distracted by the red calf mini with bows.  Sigh.  I really want a Peekaboo this year and the red one is the only one calling out to me right now.  If there was a navy or dark grey Essentially with silver hardware I’d get that, but there isn’t.  Yet.
> 
> The light blue is REALLY PRETTY in real life.  There is also a Beige one that was online but I think it’s sold out now.  Maybe they will produce more?  Here it is from the Italy site:
> 
> https://www.fendi.com/it-en/woman/bags/p-8BN302SMQF11CA
> 
> The Essentially is calf.  Yay!


Yes I’ve built up my collection and then some! I have no need for any more bags that’s for sure. Unfortunately I can’t return for money back at Fendi (my fault again for not checking and just assuming), so I just need to exchange for something I like and fits an opening in my collection. Thanks for the link and yay for it being calf! I hope it has some texture to hide possible scratches. Fingers crossed that I can find something at Fendi. And I’m with you on the silver hardware, that is usually my preference but I have made exceptions. I hope you find your perfect bag soon Annawakes!


----------



## momofboys

Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous and thanks for the comparison photo momofboys!! Very helpful.
> Is the Essentially Calfskin or Nappa if you don't mind me asking? Sorry if it's been mentioned before, I don't remember if anyone said.



I’m actually not quite sure. I can ask my SA. It’s a thick lovely leather. The quality on these bags is pretty outstanding. I had become disillusioned with some other brands and then stumbled upon Fendi.


----------



## Addicted to bags

momofboys said:


> I’m actually not quite sure. I can ask my SA. It’s a thick lovely leather. The quality on these bags is pretty outstanding. I had become disillusioned with some other brands and then stumbled upon Fendi.


Between Anna’s help and the Fendi website, you own a calfskin Essentially


----------



## momofboys

Addicted to bags said:


> Between Anna’s help and the Fendi website, you own a calfskin Essentially



Thank you! I should have realized that! I hope the leather wears well—I don’t like to baby my bags which is why I started with the selleria.


----------



## Annawakes

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes I’ve built up my collection and then some! I have no need for any more bags that’s for sure. Unfortunately I can’t return for money back at Fendi (my fault again for not checking and just assuming), so I just need to exchange for something I like and fits an opening in my collection. Thanks for the link and yay for it being calf! I hope it has some texture to hide possible scratches. Fingers crossed that I can find something at Fendi. And I’m with you on the silver hardware, that is usually my preference but I have made exceptions. I hope you find your perfect bag soon Annawakes!


Thanks!  I think if the Essentially is not available you could consider exchanging for a selleria mini in a different color than the bags you already have.  It’s very durable and I think, probably has higher resale value.  I say this because I’ve been watching Fashionphile and there are Never any selleria minis.....which makes me think they are so loved by their owners they never get sold!  Also, most everyone on this forum seems to think that selleria is the Most Desirable.

The Kan I is also very classy, and comes in so many variations.

I’m sure you’ll find something to love!  Plus you could always get straps and bag charms to go with your new mini, should you go for a lower priced bag, to make up the difference.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Annawakes said:


> Thanks!  I think if the Essentially is not available you could consider exchanging for a selleria mini in a different color than the bags you already have.  It’s very durable and I think, probably has higher resale value.  I say this because I’ve been watching Fashionphile and there are Never any selleria minis.....which makes me think they are so loved by their owners they never get sold!  Also, most everyone on this forum seems to think that selleria is the Most Desirable.
> 
> The Kan I is also very classy, and comes in so many variations.
> 
> I’m sure you’ll find something to love!  Plus you could always get straps and bag charms to go with your new mini, should you go for a lower priced bag, to make up the difference.


Thanks for all the tips Annawakes!!


----------



## momofboys

Fendi Essentially and LV Montaigne bb— do you think these bags are too similar?


----------



## Addicted to bags

momofboys said:


> View attachment 4051919
> 
> Fendi Essentially and LV Montaigne bb— do you think these bags are too similar?


No I don't, they are totally different in looks and of course designers, but that's just one gals opinion


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ok, here's my reveal from the visit to the boutique.....
A light blue Essentially with silver hardware. Anna is right, the color is gorgeous. It's light blue with hints of gray. I'm crazy to have such a light color handbag so it will not be a daily use bag but I must say I actually like the Essentially size better than the mini. The mini fits a ton but I like wearing my bags on the crook of my arm or over the shoulder and I think the Essentially size is better for that. I think, (my opinion only) is that the mini looks the best carried by the top handle cause its such a cute size. I did look at a gray and orange mini sellier versions and if I didn't have the so called limited edition elephant gray one I probably would have pulled the trigger on the mini gray sellier. Another plus of the sellier is that the strap is a little wider then on the regular mini. Plus the sellier is definitely better made. And oh, of course I was talked into a strap for the new Essentially  (which has a nice wide strap on it's own).

With out further ado, pictures!


----------



## BlueCherry

momofboys said:


> View attachment 4051919
> 
> Fendi Essentially and LV Montaigne bb— do you think these bags are too similar?



Not at all - if anything I think PAB and Capucines are quite similar [emoji4]


----------



## momofboys

BigCherry said:


> Not at all - if anything I think PAB and Capucines are quite similar [emoji4]



Thank you! I know this is a fendi forum but do you prefer the essentially to the Montaigne bb?


----------



## BlueCherry

momofboys said:


> Thank you! I know this is a fendi forum but do you prefer the essentially to the Montaigne bb?



No offence to the essentially fans but I prefer the original peekaboo although I do like the size of the essentially. Between the essentially and the Montaigne I would opt for the Montaigne. I would have bought one in BB size if it didn’t have gold hardware but I do still keep considering it despite the hardware. It’s a beautiful bag.


----------



## JJSmiles

I finally pulled the trigger and bought the peekaboo in a cherry color. It took me months to decide whether or not I was going to get it, but once I saw it in the boutique, i knew I had to have it. 
Some people have mentioned the bag is heavy. I don't find that to be true at all. After walking for 4 miles across cobblestone streets, my back was fine. The only downside is how impractical the inside pocket is.


----------



## Angel1219

beautiful bag @JJSmiles !!!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

JJSmiles said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and bought the peekaboo in a cherry color. It took me months to decide whether or not I was going to get it, but once I saw it in the boutique, i knew I had to have it.
> Some people have mentioned the bag is heavy. I don't find that to be true at all. After walking for 4 miles across cobblestone streets, my back was fine. The only downside is how impractical the inside pocket is.
> View attachment 4052639
> View attachment 4052640
> View attachment 4052641
> View attachment 4052642



Gorgeous!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Designerhbgirl

JJSmiles said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and bought the peekaboo in a cherry color. It took me months to decide whether or not I was going to get it, but once I saw it in the boutique, i knew I had to have it.
> Some people have mentioned the bag is heavy. I don't find that to be true at all. After walking for 4 miles across cobblestone streets, my back was fine. The only downside is how impractical the inside pocket is.
> View attachment 4052639
> View attachment 4052640
> View attachment 4052641
> View attachment 4052642


Beautiful! Love the color of your bag - enjoy her!


----------



## Annawakes

I noticed there was a small price increase in the minis.  The red calf & orange selleria ones I’ve been eyeing went up from $3950 to $3980.  

A small increase but now they’re the same price as the Essentially, which is bigger!

I may be crazy but I thought the Essentially was priced at $4550 when it first came out?  I don’t have screen shots though.  But I’m almost positive they were more than a selleria mini.  By more than $30.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Annawakes said:


> I noticed there was a small price increase in the minis.  The red calf & orange selleria ones I’ve been eyeing went up from $3950 to $3980.
> 
> A small increase but now they’re the same price as the Essentially, which is bigger!
> 
> I may be crazy but I thought the Essentially was priced at $4550 when it first came out?  I don’t have screen shots though.  But I’m almost positive they were more than a selleria mini.  By more than $30.



You made me curious so I went and got my receipt out for the light blue Essentially I got last weekend. My SA did warn me there would be a price increase on Monday and guess that's what your seeing. My Essentially cost $4550.00 last weekend so your memory is correct. I don't know where you saw an Essentially below $4,000 but grab it if you do! lol


----------



## Annawakes

Addicted to bags said:


> You made me curious so I went and got my receipt out for the light blue Essentially I got last weekend. My SA did warn me there would be a price increase on Monday and guess that's what your seeing. My Essentially cost $4550.00 last weekend so your memory is correct. I don't know where you saw an Essentially below $4,000 but grab it if you do! lol


I *thought* it was $4550!!!!  But just today I saw on the US Fendi site that it is $3980!!  Screenshot attached.  Is it a mistake???  Maybe contact your SA tomorrow morning and see??????  Check it out!

https://www.fendi.com/us/light-blue-leather-bag/p-8BN302SMQF07P7


----------



## Addicted to bags

Annawakes said:


> I *thought* it was $4550!!!!  But just today I saw on the US Fendi site that it is $3980!!  Screenshot attached.  Is it a mistake???  Maybe contact your SA tomorrow morning and see??????  Check it out!
> 
> https://www.fendi.com/us/light-blue-leather-bag/p-8BN302SMQF07P7


Wha!!! I will call her tommorow Annawakes!! That's a big diff!


----------



## Annawakes

Addicted to bags said:


> Wha!!! I will call her tommorow Annawakes!! That's a big diff!


Yup!  Best case she might do a price adjustment since you *just* bought yours!  I’m pretty sure it’s a mistake but now you have a screen shot to prove it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Annawakes said:


> Yup!  Best case she might do a price adjustment since you *just* bought yours!  I’m pretty sure it’s a mistake but now you have a screen shot to prove it!


The black Essentially is priced the same as the light blue. I don't think it's a mistake. Poor business practices if they don't make this right for me. I'll let you all know what happens tomorrow. I'm also upset that I have to waste precious time during work to chase after them. A big SIGH! Thanks for your help Annawakes!


----------



## aa12

is the peekaboo 'regular' size considered the medium? I dont know when I tried it on it felt much smaller than I had remembered, or maybe im just so used to big bags!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Addicted to bags said:


> Well my Gray Fendi mini PAB arrived today!! It's a limited edition from I believe the 2016 Runway show? It is brand new, with stickers on all the hardware and has feet! It's made of calfskin vs. my other bag I bought from the boutique last weekend which is lambskin without feet.
> The color of the one from the boutique is Coal.
> 
> I picked what I think is the last one from Luxurynextseason? I actually like it better than the boutique one. The shape is sharper and it's taller as you'll see in the photo. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4048505



Hi are you able to share your experience buying from luxurynextseason? Im putting in an order next week for mini grey with decorative turnlock. How are you enjoying the bag? What kind of packaging did your bag arrive in and did you have to pay any local taxes? Sorry for all the questions I'm just a bit nervous ordering as I usually buy my premier bags at a physical store! Thanks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi are you able to share your experience buying from luxurynextseason? Im putting in an order next week for mini grey with decorative turnlock. How are you enjoying the bag? What kind of packaging did your bag arrive in and did you have to pay any local taxes? Sorry for all the questions I'm just a bit nervous ordering as I usually buy my premier bags at a physical store! Thanks!


Hi, no I did not pay any taxes 
It came with a soft sunglass case with a buffing cloth inside, and a dust bag. 
I'm enjoying the bag bag but I was under the impression they are sold out? They call it a limited edition but it doesn't seem that limited but I do love the bag. It is so small looking but can hold so much!!  Hope this helps you.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi, no I did not pay any taxes
> It came with a soft sunglass case with a buffing cloth inside, and a dust bag.
> I'm enjoying the bag bag but I was under the impression they are sold out? They call it a limited edition but it doesn't seem that limited but I do love the bag. It is so small looking but can hold so much!!  Hope this helps you.



Thanks for taking the time to respond to my questions! From what I understand it was from the 2016 runway collection and the site says its out of stock but I thought I would try my luck and Penny replied saying she's got one left!


----------



## Angel1219

Annawakes said:


> I noticed there was a small price increase in the minis.  The red calf & orange selleria ones I’ve been eyeing went up from $3950 to $3980.
> 
> A small increase but now they’re the same price as the Essentially, which is bigger!
> 
> I may be crazy but I thought the Essentially was priced at $4550 when it first came out?  I don’t have screen shots though.  But I’m almost positive they were more than a selleria mini.  By more than $30.



Yes, just ordered a mini selleria charge by phone today,  and the total didn't match up with what I calculated,  so I asked the SA, and she did confirm there was a price increase 2 days ago, but she also said that some of the bags went down in price. I let her know that my mini selleria was reflecting the lower price online, so they adjusted it for me. I'm wondering if all the sellerias actually went up or down, or if it's based on style and color....


----------



## galex101404

Angel1219 said:


> Yes, just ordered a mini selleria charge by phone today,  and the total didn't match up with what I calculated,  so I asked the SA, and she did confirm there was a price increase 2 days ago, but she also said that some of the bags went down in price. I let her know that my mini selleria was reflecting the lower price online, so they adjusted it for me. I'm wondering if all the sellerias actually went up or down, or if it's based on style and color....



Congrats on your new bag! Do you mind sharing the color and original price that rang through? Thank you!


----------



## choleholly12

Wrong thread


----------



## Angel1219

galex101404 said:


> Congrats on your new bag! Do you mind sharing the color and original price that rang through? Thank you!



Thank you! It was PAB mini in Dove-gray Selleria with python handle, rang up 4000 instead of the 3980 that's posted on Fendi website.


----------



## momofboys

Annawakes said:


> I *thought* it was $4550!!!!  But just today I saw on the US Fendi site that it is $3980!!  Screenshot attached.  Is it a mistake???  Maybe contact your SA tomorrow morning and see??????  Check it out!
> 
> https://www.fendi.com/us/light-blue-leather-bag/p-8BN302SMQF07P7



If you recently paid the higher price they will adjust it. I already contacted my SA. I can’t believe it went down from $4550 to $3980!


----------



## galex101404

Angel1219 said:


> Thank you! It was PAB mini in Dove-gray Selleria with python handle, rang up 4000 instead of the 3980 that's posted on Fendi website.



Thank you! Can’t wait to see your new bag! You picked such a lovely combination [emoji177]


----------



## Addicted to bags

aa12 said:


> is the peekaboo 'regular' size considered the medium? I dont know when I tried it on it felt much smaller than I had remembered, or maybe im just so used to big bags!


I'm no Fendi expert as I'm new to this brand but I believe the regular is the medium based on the old sizing. The have added 2 new sizes recently, the Essentially which is between the mini and the regular and the Essential which I believe is the biggest one now. If a more experienced Fendi owner can chime in if I'm wrong?

Btw, Annawakes posted a great photo of all the sizes a few pages back. You should check it out.


----------



## aa12

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm no Fendi expert as I'm new to this brand but I believe the regular is the medium based on the old sizing. The have added 2 new sizes recently, the Essentially which is between the mini and the regular and the Essential which I believe is the biggest one now. If a more experienced Fendi owner can chime in if I'm wrong?
> 
> Btw, Annawakes posted a great photo of all the sizes a few pages back. You should check it out.


Thank you! That was what I had initially thought, but I guess when I finally tried it on again I assumed it be much large and it didnt seem that way next to my frame. Thank you


----------



## Samira95

Just recently got myself a micro and I’m loving it! I know this sounds crazy but can anyone who has a micro and a mini strap you take a pic to see what it would look like on? I’m almost sure it’ll look crazy but want to see how it would look! Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me out!!


----------



## Samira95

Never mind got SA to text me some pics! Here they are for anyone else wondering the same!


----------



## Samira95

Another pic


----------



## HazelLovesBags

momofboys said:


> I’ve been using my selleria peekaboo every day for a few months and it’s still perfect. I’ve had a lot of bags in my life and this is one of my all time favorites. Comfortable, practical and simply gorgeous.


Does the Selleria peekaboo have metal feet?


----------



## melsig

HazelLovesBags said:


> Does the Selleria peekaboo have metal feet?



Yes, as far as I know, all of the selleria Peekaboo have the metal feet (I own 2 mini Selleria Peekaboos).


----------



## HazelLovesBags

melsig said:


> Yes, as far as I know, all of the selleria Peekaboo have the metal feet (I own 2 mini Selleria Peekaboos).


Thank you for your response.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Hello fellow peekaboo lovers! 

So I have spotted a mini peekaboo preloved in good condition. It’s a pretty good price from a reputable seller. 
However mistakes about authenticity can be made. And it doesn’t come with a receipt, cards, dustbag so I’m finding it hard to authenticate. The pictures I have been sent are not good enough for the authenticate thread on here. 

I am trying to find out whether this model of peekaboo actually existed as this could be a clear sign of a fake. Does anyone recognise this bag? I have tried on the regular sized version a couple of years ago, but I’ve never seen the mini size and I can’t find any info online. 




What do you think? Has anyone seen this bag before? I’m so tempted to go for it!


----------



## melsig

I've been debating the ribbons and pearls mini Peekaboo since my SA sent me photos in January.  I'd been stalking it on-line through the Fendi Italy website - and suddenly all photos were taken down from the website last week and there were 3 available in the US, which made me .  So I had one shipped out to me and, yes, I'm keeping it!


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> View attachment 4067000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been debating the ribbons and pearls mini Peekaboo since my SA sent me photos in January.  I'd been stalking it on-line through the Fendi Italy website - and suddenly all photos were taken down from the website last week and there were 3 available in the US, which made me .  So I had one shipped out to me and, yes, I'm keeping it!


I love it!!! Congratulations!


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> I love it!!! Congratulations!



Thanks @averagejoe!  I waited as long as I could to decide since it is so hyper-embellished and I was worried my interest would fade quickly, but in the end I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## xlana

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Hello fellow peekaboo lovers!
> 
> So I have spotted a mini peekaboo preloved in good condition. It’s a pretty good price from a reputable seller.
> However mistakes about authenticity can be made. And it doesn’t come with a receipt, cards, dustbag so I’m finding it hard to authenticate. The pictures I have been sent are not good enough for the authenticate thread on here.
> 
> I am trying to find out whether this model of peekaboo actually existed as this could be a clear sign of a fake. Does anyone recognise this bag? I have tried on the regular sized version a couple of years ago, but I’ve never seen the mini size and I can’t find any info online.
> View attachment 4066736
> View attachment 4066737
> 
> 
> What do you think? Has anyone seen this bag before? I’m so tempted to go for it!



I've seen this model before! I think it was around this past winter. I've only seen it online though and not in person, but a red mini peekaboo bug eyes model has been made before.


----------



## Angel1219

@galex101404    here she is finally. Python handles,  dove gray selleria.  I treated myself for Mother's Day and I couldn't be happier with my choice.  Debating in whether or not to keep my old witch charm on or off....Fendi forgot to tie my wrappy and I didn't realize the oversight til I got home,  so pardon my twilly wrapping skills With that said, they gifted me with a free logo planner in commemoration of Mother's Day so that made up for it in my eyes


----------



## galex101404

Angel1219 said:


> @galex101404    here she is finally. Python handles,  dove gray selleria.  I treated myself for Mother's Day and I couldn't be happier with my choice.  Debating in whether or not to keep my old witch charm on or off....Fendi forgot to tie my wrappy and I didn't realize the oversight til I got home,  so pardon my twilly wrapping skills With that said, they gifted me with a free logo planner in commemoration of Mother's Day so that made up for it in my eyes
> View attachment 4068515
> View attachment 4068517
> View attachment 4068530
> View attachment 4068531



LOVE your new bag! It’s absolutely stunning [emoji177] thanks for sharing pictures!

I hope you had a lovely Mother’s Day! [emoji253]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Angel1219 said:


> @galex101404    here she is finally. Python handles,  dove gray selleria.  I treated myself for Mother's Day and I couldn't be happier with my choice.  Debating in whether or not to keep my old witch charm on or off....Fendi forgot to tie my wrappy and I didn't realize the oversight til I got home,  so pardon my twilly wrapping skills With that said, they gifted me with a free logo planner in commemoration of Mother's Day so that made up for it in my eyes
> View attachment 4068515
> View attachment 4068517
> View attachment 4068530
> View attachment 4068531


She's a BEAUTY Angel!!!!!!


----------



## Angel1219

Addicted to bags said:


> She's a BEAUTY Angel!!!!!!


Thank you dear and thanks for helping me "decide"


----------



## Angel1219

galex101404 said:


> LOVE your new bag! It’s absolutely stunning [emoji177] thanks for sharing pictures!
> 
> I hope you had a lovely Mother’s Day! [emoji253]



Thank you it was a very lovely day


----------



## bag_problem

Hello fellow peekaboo lovers! I need your help. ..I have been gradually falling in love with the regular peekaboo. I am checking the preloved market since I am not entirely sure I love it that much to pay retail. A month ago there was a beautiful burgundy pb with flowers inside and I hesitated too long and it sold. I have been beating myself up for this over and over again! Now I am eyeing another one for a killer deal too.. .A regular selleria pb in orange. I am just not entirely sure about the color which wasnt really on my radar but it is growing on me and I think it would look great esp in summer and autumn. But I am so afraid of color transfer ... Also does this slouch a lot over time (more than the calfskin/nappa version)? I wouldnt like that. Please tell me what you think and share your experiences! TIA


----------



## Angel1219

bag_problem said:


> Hello fellow peekaboo lovers! I need your help. ..I have been gradually falling in love with the regular peekaboo. I am checking the preloved market since I am not entirely sure I love it that much to pay retail. A month ago there was a beautiful burgundy pb with flowers inside and I hesitated too long and it sold. I have been beating myself up for this over and over again! Now I am eyeing another one for a killer deal too.. .A regular selleria pb in orange. I am just not entirely sure about the color which wasnt really on my radar but it is growing on me and I think it would look great esp in summer and autumn. But I am so afraid of color transfer ... Also does this slouch a lot over time (more than the calfskin/nappa version)? I wouldnt like that. Please tell me what you think and share your experiences! TIA
> View attachment 4069004



The quality of the selleria is impeccable. I'm not familiar with how it will sag over time, but just keep in mind that the point of the peekaboo is to sag with use so that you can get a peek of the interior, hence the name.The price on that bag is also very good I would just get it authenticated for peace of mind, but you definitely want to make sure that you love it even if it is a good deal. I think the PAB is a classic bag and an investment piece and that color it will take you through all seasons.


----------



## melsig

bag_problem said:


> Hello fellow peekaboo lovers! I need your help. ..I have been gradually falling in love with the regular peekaboo. I am checking the preloved market since I am not entirely sure I love it that much to pay retail. A month ago there was a beautiful burgundy pb with flowers inside and I hesitated too long and it sold. I have been beating myself up for this over and over again! Now I am eyeing another one for a killer deal too.. .A regular selleria pb in orange. I am just not entirely sure about the color which wasnt really on my radar but it is growing on me and I think it would look great esp in summer and autumn. But I am so afraid of color transfer ... Also does this slouch a lot over time (more than the calfskin/nappa version)? I wouldnt like that. Please tell me what you think and share your experiences! TIA
> View attachment 4069004



I have two mini selleria Peekaboos, one in a light periwinkle blue and one in a bubblegum pink color.  I have not had color transfer problems - although I admit I'm very careful when I carry the bags.  I have a black raincoat I carried the blue with a few times and did not have problems (although, again, I was careful).  As far as slouch is concerned, my selleria is not slouching at all (I've owned the blue about a year now, and it's the one I carry the most), even though I keep them open on one side most of the time - but I think the mini sizes are less prone to slouching anyway, so I'm not sure that's 100% reliable??


----------



## Angel1219

And I will add that the type of wear you get will also depend on how often you wear it and how you store and use it. Here are photos of what selleria leather can look like after showing it some love, just to give you an idea. I like the well loved look personally; it gives the bag character. Photo credits for the beige one go to @xlovely


----------



## melsig

Angel1219 said:


> And I will add that the type of wear you get will also depend on how often you wear it and how you store and use it. Here are photos of what selleria leather can look like after showing it some love, just to give you an idea. I like the well loved look personally; it gives the bag character. Photo credits for the beige one go to @xlovely
> View attachment 4069153
> View attachment 4069154
> View attachment 4069155
> View attachment 4069156



Oh, that's a good point about storage!  When I'm not using mine, I put in the tissue paper so they won't lose their shape and always keep them in their bags.  I had originally stored them in their boxes, as well, but then I heard that that doesn't allow the leather to "breathe" properly, so I'm not sure what the consensus is there??  (Actually, if anyone has any advice re box storage, I'd be interested in hearing it...)


----------



## bag_problem

Angel1219 said:


> And I will add that the type of wear you get will also depend on how often you wear it and how you store and use it. Here are photos of what selleria leather can look like after showing it some love, just to give you an idea. I like the well loved look personally; it gives the bag character. Photo credits for the beige one go to @xlovely
> View attachment 4069153
> View attachment 4069154
> View attachment 4069155
> View attachment 4069156


Thanks so much for the pictures, this is a little too slouchy for me .But the pb in question is a newer model with the edges pointing out if you know what I mean. I think this might help to keep the structure over time but I am not sure .
Aaaahhh I just can't make up my mind, I keep going back and forth but I don't know what it is ,just can't seem to pull the trigger


----------



## averagejoe

Angel1219 said:


> @galex101404    here she is finally. Python handles,  dove gray selleria.  I treated myself for Mother's Day and I couldn't be happier with my choice.  Debating in whether or not to keep my old witch charm on or off....Fendi forgot to tie my wrappy and I didn't realize the oversight til I got home,  so pardon my twilly wrapping skills With that said, they gifted me with a free logo planner in commemoration of Mother's Day so that made up for it in my eyes
> View attachment 4068515
> View attachment 4068517
> View attachment 4068530
> View attachment 4068531


I love the bag! Looks fine with the witch charm.

I also love the logo planner gift.


----------



## Angel1219

averagejoe said:


> I love the bag! Looks fine with the witch charm.
> 
> I also love the logo planner gift.



Thank you AJ!


----------



## Natz15

Could anyone tell me if/how they’ve cleaned their Nappa leather mini peekaboos?  I’m looking at some pre loved peekaboos that have some marks on the bottom of them (most seem to have some since there arent any feet on the bag).  Anyone have luck using leather lotions/cleaners on this leather with good outcomes?  Thanks!


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

xlana said:


> I've seen this model before! I think it was around this past winter. I've only seen it online though and not in person, but a red mini peekaboo bug eyes model has been made before.



Thank you so much for your reply, thats really good to know. I'm so tempted to go for it!


----------



## pureplatinum

Love all the photos, especially the minis. Can’t wait to have one in black. Here’s a photo with my regular peekaboo. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BlueCherry

Natz15 said:


> Could anyone tell me if/how they’ve cleaned their Nappa leather mini peekaboos?  I’m looking at some pre loved peekaboos that have some marks on the bottom of them (most seem to have some since there arent any feet on the bag).  Anyone have luck using leather lotions/cleaners on this leather with good outcomes?  Thanks!



My mini is light coloured and whilst in great condition has tiny marks on each corner, no more than 1cm in size. You can’t notice it unless you turn the bag on it’s side or upside down but the marks aren’t dirt, it’s where the leather has rubbed off. Cleaning won’t fix this, it’s just something that happens with most bags and I’m reasonably careful with mine.


----------



## Samira95

Does anyone know why Fendi has stopped making regular peekaboos with nappa and only offer calfskin now? And does anyone know the official weight the regular with nappa?thanks


----------



## theclassic

bag_problem said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures, this is a little too slouchy for me .But the pb in question is a newer model with the edges pointing out if you know what I mean. I think this might help to keep the structure over time but I am not sure .
> Aaaahhh I just can't make up my mind, I keep going back and forth but I don't know what it is ,just can't seem to pull the trigger



I have owned both selleria versions new and old (edges or seams pointing in and out). My newer version in black is still VERY structured - even though I constantly press it down to intentionally sag and loosen it up (I prefer that look). To my avail it is still holding the structured shape. Seriously looks almost new except for some wear on the hardware. I would go for the Orange, it is gorgeous! I don't think you will regret it


----------



## Samira95

pureplatinum said:


> Love all the photos, especially the minis. Can’t wait to have one in black. Here’s a photo with my regular peekaboo. Thanks for letting me share


How’s the weight of the bag? Wondering if the nappa will be doable for me since I know they usually run heavy


----------



## pureplatinum

^ I don’t find it incredibly heavy, but then I don’t really overstuff it.  I once went sightseeing on holiday for about 6-7 hours with this. But compared to say an LV speedy 30 or NF MM, the regular peekaboo is heavier.


----------



## JJSmiles

Samira95 said:


> How’s the weight of the bag? Wondering if the nappa will be doable for me since I know they usually run heavy


I've got a bad back and have taken my regular sightseeing all over Rome, Naples and Barcelona. It's fine for one day, but if you're a bit tired on day of sightseeing the bag can start to feel heavy. My guy took over the bag for a bag, but he says it's not as heavy as some of my other bags.


----------



## Samira95

How long did it take for any of your regular nappas to start or completely lose shape/slouch?


----------



## Samira95

Anyone own a peekaboo and a by the way? Pros and cons of each please and thanks!!


----------



## Julie773

I'm waffling between a medium Selleria Peekaboo in the toffee color, or a medium calfskin Peekaboo in dark navy w/ light blue interior and red/silver hardware.  I'm driving myself nuts flip flopping on this!  I really like the toffee, but it seems to read "pink" or "blush" in some of the pictures I see of it. I'm very anti-pink. For those of you who have toffee Selleria, does it read pink IRL?  I also really like the navy, and think it would be a timeless neutral. Plus, the additional colors on the hardware and interior are fun. Help!


----------



## minoxa33

Julie773 said:


> I'm waffling between a medium Selleria Peekaboo in the toffee color, or a medium calfskin Peekaboo in dark navy w/ light blue interior and red/silver hardware.  I'm driving myself nuts flip flopping on this!  I really like the toffee, but it seems to read "pink" or "blush" in some of the pictures I see of it. I'm very anti-pink. For those of you who have toffee Selleria, does it read pink IRL?  I also really like the navy, and think it would be a timeless neutral. Plus, the additional colors on the hardware and interior are fun. Help!



I love my Selleria in caramel and think of it as a neutral! Here it is sitting on my blush sofa:


----------



## Bumbles

Anyone own a micro peekaboo and have any comments or pics? So hard to come by


----------



## Samira95

Bumbles said:


> Anyone own a micro peekaboo and have any comments or pics? So hard to come by


I do! Believe it or not I’ve been using it as an every day bag for like probably 4 months now. Fits all my essentials which is a Fendi cardholder, chapstick, mini toofaced lipgloss, my inhaler, roll on perfume (ysl black opium), and my car key and two house keys along with a Miu miu keyring. The leather is so soft and gorgeous and it still looks brand new.


----------



## Bumbles

Samira95 said:


> I do! Believe it or not I’ve been using it as an every day bag for like probably 4 months now. Fits all my essentials which is a Fendi cardholder, chapstick, mini toofaced lipgloss, my inhaler, roll on perfume (ysl black opium), and my car key and two house keys along with a Miu miu keyring. The leather is so soft and gorgeous and it still looks brand new.


That’s great. Would you be able to share some photos and mod shots. Especially how you fit your things inside? That would be awesome! I’m planning on getting one. Also how tall are you?


----------



## Bumbles

Samira95 said:


> I do! Believe it or not I’ve been using it as an every day bag for like probably 4 months now. Fits all my essentials which is a Fendi cardholder, chapstick, mini toofaced lipgloss, my inhaler, roll on perfume (ysl black opium), and my car key and two house keys along with a Miu miu keyring. The leather is so soft and gorgeous and it still looks brand new.


That’s great. Would you be able to share some photos and mod shots. Especially how you fit your things inside? That would be awesome! I’m planning on getting one. Also how tall are you?


----------



## chokmp

I love the mini peekaboo and am very close to purchasing one but at the same time I love the mini lady dior as well. I can only get one. Anybody here have both and what are their thoughts? Please help! Thanks!


----------



## BlueCherry

chokmp said:


> I love the mini peekaboo and am very close to purchasing one but at the same time I love the mini lady dior as well. I can only get one. Anybody here have both and what are their thoughts? Please help! Thanks!



I had both but didn’t keep the lady Dior. They were a similar size but the PAB fits way more. Also I didn’t like the way the LD handles flopped when worn with the shoulder strap. I prefer the one handle of the PAB, I think it looks more streamlined. The PAB remains my all time favourite mini bag.


----------



## chokmp

BigCherry said:


> I had both but didn’t keep the lady Dior. They were a similar size but the PAB fits way more. Also I didn’t like the way the LD handles flopped when worn with the shoulder strap. I prefer the one handle of the PAB, I think it looks more streamlined. The PAB remains my all time favourite mini bag.


Thanks so much! Didn’t know the LD handles does that.


----------



## Rockstud

bag_problem said:


> Hello fellow peekaboo lovers! I need your help. ..I have been gradually falling in love with the regular peekaboo. I am checking the preloved market since I am not entirely sure I love it that much to pay retail. A month ago there was a beautiful burgundy pb with flowers inside and I hesitated too long and it sold. I have been beating myself up for this over and over again! Now I am eyeing another one for a killer deal too.. .A regular selleria pb in orange. I am just not entirely sure about the color which wasnt really on my radar but it is growing on me and I think it would look great esp in summer and autumn. But I am so afraid of color transfer ... Also does this slouch a lot over time (more than the calfskin/nappa version)? I wouldnt like that. Please tell me what you think and share your experiences! TIA
> View attachment 4069004



Is this the burgundy peekaboo with flowers that you were looking for？ It’s still avaiable online！


----------



## dr3amimxage

chokmp said:


> I love the mini peekaboo and am very close to purchasing one but at the same time I love the mini lady dior as well. I can only get one. Anybody here have both and what are their thoughts? Please help! Thanks!



I love my mini peekaboo! I've always wanted to get the my lady Dior too but every time I go into the store to try it I could never pull the trigger. I love how you can dress up the peekaboo and how it's also one handle. You can cross body or single strap. Good luck deciding!

I'm actually wearing mine today.


----------



## Samira95

Anyone have a medium/regular peekaboos with the nappa leather? I know they stopped producing them unfortunately but I’m thinking about going preloved. How’s your bag held up? And please feel free to post pics as well! Thanks


----------



## melsig

So, I've been shopping the sales trying to find a good "grab and go" bag - and I ended up finding this brand new studded Peekaboo for about 47% off (it was 40% off but I had an "extra 15% off" coupon) instead. I believe this version originally came out in 2016 and I know it's probably a return, but it's clean and genuinely seems unused, comes with cards, rain jacket and dustbag.  The blue is called "petrol" - it's a nice muted blue/grey shade (hard to photograph accurately).  I have to admit, though, this isn't _exactly_ what I had in mind for "grab and go".    But it seems like too good of a deal to pass up, especially as sales on Peekaboos are harder to find since Fendi pulled most of them from the on-line retailers at the end of last year.      So, I'm wondering - does the bag seem dated?  Or does it still look good to you?  Thanks for your input!


----------



## Addicted to bags

melsig said:


> View attachment 4124911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've been shopping the sales trying to find a good "grab and go" bag - and I ended up finding this brand new studded Peekaboo for about 47% off (it was 40% off but I had an "extra 15% off" coupon) instead. I believe this version originally came out in 2016 and I know it's probably a return, but it's clean and genuinely seems unused, comes with cards, rain jacket and dustbag.  The blue is called "petrol" - it's a nice muted blue/grey shade (hard to photograph accurately).  I have to admit, though, this isn't _exactly_ what I had in mind for "grab and go".    But it seems like too good of a deal to pass up, especially as sales on Peekaboos are harder to find since Fendi pulled most of them from the on-line retailers at the end of last year.      So, I'm wondering - does the bag seem dated?  Or does it still look good to you?  Thanks for your input!


Not dated at all and looks great. What size peekaboo is it? And way to go for getting such a big discount


----------



## melsig

Addicted to bags said:


> Not dated at all and looks great. What size peekaboo is it? And way to go for getting such a big discount


  Thanks so much for your input!  It's a regular. Honestly, I was shocked when I stumbled across it, but I've been debating a bit as I wasn't actually looking either for a studded Peekaboo or a blue bag.    I guess I should accept serendipity when it happens...


----------



## Rockstud

melsig said:


> Thanks so much for your input!  It's a regular. Honestly, I was shocked when I stumbled across it, but I've been debating a bit as I wasn't actually looking either for a studded Peekaboo or a blue bag.    I guess I should accept serendipity when it happens...


It looks great, definitely keep it!


----------



## BlueCherry

melsig said:


> View attachment 4124911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've been shopping the sales trying to find a good "grab and go" bag - and I ended up finding this brand new studded Peekaboo for about 47% off (it was 40% off but I had an "extra 15% off" coupon) instead. I believe this version originally came out in 2016 and I know it's probably a return, but it's clean and genuinely seems unused, comes with cards, rain jacket and dustbag.  The blue is called "petrol" - it's a nice muted blue/grey shade (hard to photograph accurately).  I have to admit, though, this isn't _exactly_ what I had in mind for "grab and go".    But it seems like too good of a deal to pass up, especially as sales on Peekaboos are harder to find since Fendi pulled most of them from the on-line retailers at the end of last year.      So, I'm wondering - does the bag seem dated?  Or does it still look good to you?  Thanks for your input!



It’s fabulous  I really badly wanted this when it first came online but I was too mean to pay that much lol. If I saw it at that discount I would be so excited. Embellishments on bags come and go but this is fairly subtle, especially if you’re not using the shoulder strap. I would keep it - it’s definitely not dated and the colour is also just a perfect blue.


----------



## melsig

BigCherry said:


> It’s fabulous  I really badly wanted this when it first came online but I was too mean to pay that much lol. If I saw it at that discount I would be so excited. Embellishments on bags come and go but this is fairly subtle, especially if you’re not using the shoulder strap. I would keep it - it’s definitely not dated and the colour is also just a perfect blue.



Thank you so much for your reply.  I'm still struggling over this purchase.  A friend asked me if I would have bought this full price if I'd seen it - ie, is this the Peekaboo I would have wanted?  Honestly?  I would have bought a regular-sized selleria.  But it's undeniably a lovely color and the calf is definitely more durable-looking than the nappa.  So I'm trying to decide whether to accept that I got a good deal on a lovely Peekaboo, even if it wasn't at the top of my wishlist, or whether it would be better to put the money I spent here toward  that regular-sized selleria version!


----------



## BlueCherry

melsig said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.  I'm still struggling over this purchase.  A friend asked me if I would have bought this full price if I'd seen it - ie, is this the Peekaboo I would have wanted?  Honestly?  I would have bought a regular-sized selleria.  But it's undeniably a lovely color and the calf is definitely more durable-looking than the nappa.  So I'm trying to decide whether to accept that I got a good deal on a lovely Peekaboo, even if it wasn't at the top of my wishlist, or whether it would be better to put the money I spent here toward  that regular-sized selleria version!



A little trick I use, and I did with my mini peekaboo due to the colour, is to place the bag in your vision all day but not touch it. I usually find after a couple of days I either want to use it or I find I’m subconsciously not bothering with it. That helps me to decide whether to keep a bag or return it. They’re too expensive to be unsure about.


----------



## galex101404

melsig said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.  I'm still struggling over this purchase.  A friend asked me if I would have bought this full price if I'd seen it - ie, is this the Peekaboo I would have wanted?  Honestly?  I would have bought a regular-sized selleria.  But it's undeniably a lovely color and the calf is definitely more durable-looking than the nappa.  So I'm trying to decide whether to accept that I got a good deal on a lovely Peekaboo, even if it wasn't at the top of my wishlist, or whether it would be better to put the money I spent here toward  that regular-sized selleria version!



I’m going to be in the minority here, but I’m honestly not a fan of the bag. If you’re having any second guesses now, you may regret the purchase later, even if you did get it for a steal. 

I’d return and put the funds toward a regular Selleria PB.


----------



## melsig

That's a good idea.  I'm generally against buying an expensive bag just because it's a "good deal", but I do think the shade is nice, so I'm torn...

EDIT:  Oops I forgot to insert quote - this is replying to @BigCherry!


----------



## melsig

galex101404 said:


> I’m going to be in the minority here, but I’m honestly not a fan of the bag. If you’re having any second guesses now, you may regret the purchase later, even if you did get it for a steal.
> 
> I’d return and put the funds toward a regular Selleria PB.



That's definitely what I'm afraid of.  I do like that this shade of blue could be worn year round.  (The regular selleria I've had my eye on is the English Rose shade which is, at best a 9 month color, I think.)  I'm not so sure I'm going to love the studs long term, though.  Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

melsig said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.  I'm still struggling over this purchase.  A friend asked me if I would have bought this full price if I'd seen it - ie, is this the Peekaboo I would have wanted?  Honestly?  I would have bought a regular-sized selleria.  But it's undeniably a lovely color and the calf is definitely more durable-looking than the nappa.  So I'm trying to decide whether to accept that I got a good deal on a lovely Peekaboo, even if it wasn't at the top of my wishlist, or whether it would be better to put the money I spent here toward  that regular-sized selleria version!


Oh it's calf leather? Even better!


----------



## melsig

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh it's calf leather? Even better!



Yes, since it's calf - and at an advantageous price, relatively speaking - I've been weighing the possibility of using it as more of an everyday bag.  I'm afraid I'm being highly indecisive...   I do have 28 days to make a return, however, so I still have time.


----------



## averagejoe

melsig said:


> A friend asked me if I would have bought this full price if I'd seen it - ie, is this the Peekaboo I would have wanted?  Honestly?  I would have bought a regular-sized selleria.


I used to think that this was a good deciding factor, but sometimes the price of things actually draws our attention to new options that we fall in love with. Just because the sale drew us to them doesn't mean that they can't become new wants. 

If you're still not in love with it, then consider returning it. Would you regret letting it go should you choose to return it?


----------



## melsig

averagejoe said:


> I used to think that this was a good deciding factor, but sometimes the price of things actually draws our attention to new options that we fall in love with. Just because the sale drew us to them doesn't mean that they can't become new wants.
> 
> If you're still not in love with it, then consider returning it. Would you regret letting it go should you choose to return it?



Honestly, I need to think about it more.  I did end up returning the Peekaboo Fit I purchased on deep discount, as it was just a little too big for me - which was definitely the right thing to do, even though it's a gorgeous bag.  I'm less clear about keeping/returning this one!


----------



## pureplatinum

Just sharing a pic of my first generation black mini and a snakeskin monster eye black mini (call me crazy but these two black same-looking mini PABs make me happy)


----------



## Addicted to bags

melsig said:


> Honestly, I need to think about it more.  I did end up returning the Peekaboo Fit I purchased on deep discount, as it was just a little too big for me - which was definitely the right thing to do, even though it's a gorgeous bag.  I'm less clear about keeping/returning this one!


melsig, what did you decide to do with the calf skin blue pab?


----------



## averagejoe

pureplatinum said:


> Just sharing a pic of my first generation black mini and a snakeskin monster eye black mini (call me crazy but these two black same-looking mini PABs make me happy)








Sorry I couldn't resist.

This aside, i think your Peekaboos are quite different, especially with the Monster face inside one of them. Does your first generation one have the Zucca lining inside?


----------



## pureplatinum

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist.
> 
> This aside, i think your Peekaboos are quite different, especially with the Monster face inside one of them. Does your first generation one have the Zucca lining inside?



Lol!! 

That is quite true, a closer look would show they are different especially on the inside. Also, dimension-wise, the older one is slightly smaller in length and width, and significantly smaller in depth. Its lining is suede. 

I generally prefer to wear them closed so they look similar when photographed at some distance. I love the flash of color when getting stuff in and out of the monster.


----------



## melsig

Addicted to bags said:


> melsig, what did you decide to do with the calf skin blue pab?



Addicted to bags, thanks so much for your input on this issue.  In the end, I got out all of my Peekaboos and realized - I really, really love the Peekaboos I’ve owned for a while.  I’m as smitten with each of them as much as when I originally purchased them.  This gave me some clarity.  The studded Peekaboo was beautiful, but I really regarded it as mostly a good buy.  I own mostly minis (apart from the bag in my avatar), and I wanted another regular sized one.  But...this wasn’t the one for me.  Despite the great discount, I'd rather put the money toward my next dream bag.  So...I returned it!  It’s crazy, but I think I made the right decision.  Thanks again!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

melsig said:


> Addicted to bags, thanks so much for your input on this issue.  In the end, I got out all of my Peekaboos and realized - I really, really love the Peekaboos I’ve owned for a while.  I’m as smitten with each of them as much as when I originally purchased them.  This gave me some clarity.  The studded Peekaboo was beautiful, but I really regarded it as mostly a good buy.  I own mostly minis (apart from the bag in my avatar), and I wanted another regular sized one.  But...this wasn’t the one for me.  Despite the great discount, I'd rather put the money toward my next dream bag.  So...I returned it!  It’s crazy, but I think I made the right decision.  Thanks again!!
> 
> View attachment 4136399


Well you spent time and applied logic so it was the right decision. Your current collection is beautiful melsig


----------



## melsig

Addicted to bags said:


> Well you spent time and applied logic so it was the right decision. Your current collection is beautiful melsig



Thank you so much!


----------



## bag_problem

Rockstud said:


> View attachment 4115938
> 
> 
> Is this the burgundy peekaboo with flowers that you were looking for？ It’s still avaiable online！


Yes, thank you! I wouldnt pay retail though...this went for 1600 Euros in amazing condition on Vestiaire.. .


----------



## r0s3sss

Hi
Does anyone the peekaboo in poppy colour?

I want to see it in natural light if possible before purchasing online

Thanks


----------



## pureplatinum

melsig said:


> Addicted to bags, thanks so much for your input on this issue.  In the end, I got out all of my Peekaboos and realized - I really, really love the Peekaboos I’ve owned for a while.  I’m as smitten with each of them as much as when I originally purchased them.  This gave me some clarity.  The studded Peekaboo was beautiful, but I really regarded it as mostly a good buy.  I own mostly minis (apart from the bag in my avatar), and I wanted another regular sized one.  But...this wasn’t the one for me.  Despite the great discount, I'd rather put the money toward my next dream bag.  So...I returned it!  It’s crazy, but I think I made the right decision.  Thanks again!!
> 
> View attachment 4136399



Wow that black mini with pearls is a beauty!! What is that particular model called if I may ask? Thank you.


----------



## melsig

pureplatinum said:


> Wow that black mini with pearls is a beauty!! What is that particular model called if I may ask? Thank you.



Thank you!  That's my most recent Peekaboo purchase.  It's the "ribbons & pearls" Peekaboo.  I believe there are still a few available worldwide, if you are interested in one!  There is also a new version that recently came out in a pale pink color.  (I personally prefer the black):


----------



## pureplatinum

melsig said:


> Thank you!  That's my most recent Peekaboo purchase.  It's the "ribbons & pearls" Peekaboo.  I believe there are still a few available worldwide, if you are interested in one!  There is also a new version that recently came out in a pale pink color.  (I personally prefer the black):
> 
> View attachment 4137258


Thanks!! The contrast in yours is definitely more stunning. Great buy.


----------



## melsig

pureplatinum said:


> Thanks!! The contrast in yours is definitely more stunning. Great buy.



Thank you!  I debated the bag for several months and finally purchased it when the inventory started getting low in my country.  I don't regret it.


----------



## r0s3sss

My preloved peekaboo

Waited so long for it. Finally the colour I liked matched the price I was looking for


----------



## r0s3sss

Hi all
I am inspecting the bag and the ‘hologram’ seems kind of dodgy to me.

Is this normal? I had it authenticated, but I just wanted to check if anyone’s bag has the same one

Please help. Thanks


----------



## hlk_912

I really love the Peekaboo! It took me some time to decide which one I want, but now I’m pretty sure it’s going to be the essential in black. Now I just need to get my tax return to fund it...

You don’t really see a lot of Fendi in my country, but I think it’s going to be the next purchase for me.


----------



## BVCH

I bought a peekaboo bag from Ssense last November.  I did not start using it until late December.  And then after 1 week of using it, the top of the bag started to show a scratch.  Finally realized it is the metal ring on the handle that is scratching the bag.  Contacted Ssense regarding it, but they say that they can not do an exchange or refund after 30 days.  Ssense first offered $100 discount, which I declined.  I asked them to repair the bag, but they said that it will have to be approved by Fendi.  The repair was finally approved in April 2018, but I was out of town so could not ship the bag back to Ssense immediately.  Two weeks later, Ssense told me that Fendi repair window has closed.
I took my bag to the FENDI boutique in SF after they told me on the phone that Fendi has a 1 year warranty on all of their bags.  Now the boutique is telling me that 1) they can not guarantee that they can do the repair, 2) they can not guarantee that the bag will look like new even after the repair, and 3) they want me to pay hundreds of dollars to do the repair if they determine that it is repairable.  All of these is because I bought it through Ssense.  The boutique keeps on telling me that if I had purchased it from the boutique, things will be much different.  What kind of excuse is this?  Did I purchase a fake Fendi bag? Just because I did not purchase directly from Fendi, they will not take responsibility for a manufacturing defect?
Does anyone have a similar experience?  If yes, please let me know.  If no, please be careful to purchase anything that is made by Fendi from other sources.


----------



## melsig

BVCH said:


> I bought a peekaboo bag from Ssense last November.  I did not start using it until late December.  And then after 1 week of using it, the top of the bag started to show a scratch.  Finally realized it is the metal ring on the handle that is scratching the bag.  Contacted Ssense regarding it, but they say that they can not do an exchange or refund after 30 days.  Ssense first offered $100 discount, which I declined.  I asked them to repair the bag, but they said that it will have to be approved by Fendi.  The repair was finally approved in April 2018, but I was out of town so could not ship the bag back to Ssense immediately.  Two weeks later, Ssense told me that Fendi repair window has closed.
> I took my bag to the FENDI boutique in SF after they told me on the phone that Fendi has a 1 year warranty on all of their bags.  Now the boutique is telling me that 1) they can not guarantee that they can do the repair, 2) they can not guarantee that the bag will look like new even after the repair, and 3) they want me to pay hundreds of dollars to do the repair if they determine that it is repairable.  All of these is because I bought it through Ssense.  The boutique keeps on telling me that if I had purchased it from the boutique, things will be much different.  What kind of excuse is this?  Did I purchase a fake Fendi bag? Just because I did not purchase directly from Fendi, they will not take responsibility for a manufacturing defect?
> Does anyone have a similar experience?  If yes, please let me know.  If no, please be careful to purchase anything that is made by Fendi from other sources.



I own a total of 4 Peekaboos.  I purchased one through Neiman Marcus and the rest directly from the boutique.  It has always been my understanding that the 1 year warranty only applies to the Peekaboos purchased directly from the boutique.  Unfortunate, but true.


----------



## BVCH

melsig said:


> I own a total of 4 Peekaboos.  I purchased one through Neiman Marcus and the rest directly from the boutique.  It has always been my understanding that the 1 year warranty only applies to the Peekaboos purchased directly from the boutique.  Unfortunate, but true.


Thanks for the info.  I wish I had known that earlier.  
I still think this is bad customer service for Fendi, especially these are not cheap handbags.  I have a total of 4 Fendi bags, but I will never buy another one from them again.


----------



## AnnaFreud

I recently bought a preowned peekaboo. The leather seems a little dry. Anyone have experience conditioning their bag? What should I use?


----------



## Zee7

Hi all. I'm new to the forum so apologies if this has been discussed before. I am lusting over the Fendi Peekaboo mini in black with gold hardware. I am thinking of going through the pre-loved route as the retail price is very expensive (currently at £2,490). Does Fendi ever go on sale? During Black Friday or Christmas- on Selfridges, Harrods, Harvey Nichols etc?
If you recommend pre-loved, what websites (apart from Vestiaire) would you recommend? I am based in London so ideally, I would prefer not to go through customs.
Any feedback would be appreciated! Thank you X


----------



## Wllwrk4shoes

Hey everyone, I am also relatively new to the forums. I had went back and forth between a few bags and finally settled on the Peekaboo. I tend to carry a decent amount of things with me and have been looking at the large size. I'm buying preloved and can't decide on color: black on black, navy w/brown, or beige on beige? The beige is not returnable. Black is great because it wont show as much. The navy is good option because it's dark but still has some color/personality. The beige scares me that i'll end up seeing a ton of wear and tear.  The deal on any of these is incredible. I want an every day bag that I won't have to completely baby. Second, is the large size too big? I'm completely indecisive and want to make sure I'm choosing right! Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## BVCH

BVCH said:


> Thanks for the info.  I wish I had known that earlier.
> I still think this is bad customer service for Fendi, especially these are not cheap handbags.  I have a total of 4 Fendi bags, but I will never buy another one from them again.


----------



## BVCH

Since Fendi wants me to pay for the repair, is there another company that I can use to repair the scratch and the rough hardware on the handle?  Please see the attached pictures.
Thanks for any inputs.  I just really don't trust or want to give Fendi my business anymore.


----------



## a_m_y_

Love love love your mini monster!! Love that so many Fendi bags are somehow understated and elegant while at the same time have a twist of unique and funky




pureplatinum said:


> Just sharing a pic of my first generation black mini and a snakeskin monster eye black mini (call me crazy but these two black same-looking mini PABs make me happy)


----------



## a_m_y_

Sorry to hear about your bad experience with customer service... I can understand how that is super frustrating. But I think it should be a pretty easy fix (surprised that they say they aren’t sure if they can fix it or not?!) if they can just replace that square connector. If I were you I would give it to Fendi and pay for them to replace the square connector. From the looks of it it would be hard for someone to repair that without ruining how it looks. 

Good luck ♥️



BVCH said:


> Since Fendi wants me to pay for the repair, is there another company that I can use to repair the scratch and the rough hardware on the handle?  Please see the attached pictures.
> Thanks for any inputs.  I just really don't trust or want to give Fendi my business anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168572
> View attachment 4168574


----------



## princessmin

Has anyone had issues with color transfer on their Peekaboos? I tried searching the forum but haven’t found any discussions. I just purchased a Peekaboo in dove grey from Fashionphile and it is stunning. But now I am getting a little concerned that transfer may occur. I assumed it isn’t as likely on a top handle vs if it was crossbody, but I wasn’t sure if anyone else had experienced it. TIA!


----------



## melsig

princessmin said:


> Has anyone had issues with color transfer on their Peekaboos? I tried searching the forum but haven’t found any discussions. I just purchased a Peekaboo in dove grey from Fashionphile and it is stunning. But now I am getting a little concerned that transfer may occur. I assumed it isn’t as likely on a top handle vs if it was crossbody, but I wasn’t sure if anyone else had experienced it. TIA!


Hi, I own two light colored selleria mini Peekaboos (one blue and one pink) and have not had issues with color transfer.  I am reasonably careful with the bags, in terms of not wearing them crossbody with new jeans or anything like that, but I have worn them with, for example, a black raincoat for short periods and have not had a problem.  Just FYI.  Enjoy your new Peekaboo!


----------



## princessmin

melsig said:


> Hi, I own two light colored selleria mini Peekaboos (one blue and one pink) and have not had issues with color transfer.  I am reasonably careful with the bags, in terms of not wearing them crossbody with new jeans or anything like that, but I have worn them with, for example, a black raincoat for short periods and have not had a problem.  Just FYI.  Enjoy your new Peekaboo!



Thank you! I am new to Fendi, so I wasn’t sure how the leather wears vs other fashion houses. I am generally careful to not wear light colored bags crossbody, but hand held I am sure it will brush up against my jeans sometime. I will be careful, but it is good to know it is not a color transfer magnet (like LV Damier Azur canvas....I learned a hard lesson on color transfer with that bag!!)


----------



## BVCH

a_m_y_ said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experience with customer service... I can understand how that is super frustrating. But I think it should be a pretty easy fix (surprised that they say they aren’t sure if they can fix it or not?!) if they can just replace that square connector. If I were you I would give it to Fendi and pay for them to replace the square connector. From the looks of it it would be hard for someone to repair that without ruining how it looks.
> 
> Good luck ♥️


Thanks.  I will need a lot of luck!!!
They said that they have to replace the entire handle, but not sure if they have it in stock.  And they said they will try to match the color when they touch up the scratch, but again no guarantee.  Hopefully, they are just telling me the worst scenarios, but the result will be much better.


----------



## BlueCherry

princessmin said:


> Has anyone had issues with color transfer on their Peekaboos? I tried searching the forum but haven’t found any discussions. I just purchased a Peekaboo in dove grey from Fashionphile and it is stunning. But now I am getting a little concerned that transfer may occur. I assumed it isn’t as likely on a top handle vs if it was crossbody, but I wasn’t sure if anyone else had experienced it. TIA!



I have a dove grey mini peekaboo in nappa and I’ve had no problem with colour transfer but I have slight wear to the bottom corners, despite being careful with it, so would suggest you spray protector on them.


----------



## princessmin

BlueCherry said:


> I have a dove grey mini peekaboo in nappa and I’ve had no problem with colour transfer but I have slight wear to the bottom corners, despite being careful with it, so would suggest you spray protector on them.



Thank you! That is great to know. I have some Apple Garde spray that I was planning on using on the bag, I will pay special attention to the corners. I am glad to hear no one has had any color transfer horror stories!


----------



## justa9url

Hello! Has anyone seen the Peekaboo Defender irl, specifically the mini black patent one. I saw the regular sized one yesterday in store but they didn't have the mini. Is patent leather by Fendi durable?


----------



## Wplijnaar

justa9url said:


> Hello! Has anyone seen the Peekaboo Defender irl, specifically the mini black patent one. I saw the regular sized one yesterday in store but they didn't have the mini. Is patent leather by Fendi durable?


I’m infatuated by this peekaboo defender in mini size I haven’t seen it yet only pre order on the website , I wonder how the patent leather will wear and does the bag have feet / studs at the bottom
Of the bag to protect the bag when the FF canvas cover is taken off ? I love the shine of the patent black with gold hw


----------



## justa9url

Wplijnaar said:


> I’m infatuated by this peekaboo defender in mini size I haven’t seen it yet only pre order on the website , I wonder how the patent leather will wear and does the bag have feet / studs at the bottom
> Of the bag to protect the bag when the FF canvas cover is taken off ? I love the shine of the patent black with gold hw


I keep looking at it online but I want to see it in person. I'm extremely curious as how the patent leather will wear...especially since there's a cover and could rub against it depending on the material used on the inside of the cover. Would also love to know if this is a limited collection or if more colours are expected.


----------



## No_angel

Hi ladies! I lost the crossbody strap for my Peekaboo mini while traveling. [emoji29]I tried a couple of Strap You’s, but even with a petite frame, I can’t find anything that’s crossbody. Is the original strap available in Fendi stores? I did not see any in my local Fendi. Or do you have any suggestion where I could find one?


----------



## melsig

No_angel said:


> Hi ladies! I lost the crossbody strap for my Peekaboo mini while traveling. [emoji29]I tried a couple of Strap You’s, but even with a petite frame, I can’t find anything that’s crossbody. Is the original strap available in Fendi stores? I did not see any in my local Fendi. Or do you have any suggestion where I could find one?



I don't know if you can obtain a replacement strap through Fendi or not.  I will say, though, that the men's Strap Yous are generally a few inches longer than the women's.  If you can find a men's Strap You that you like, it might be long enough for you to wear crossbody.


----------



## No_angel

melsig said:


> I don't know if you can obtain a replacement strap through Fendi or not.  I will say, though, that the men's Strap Yous are generally a few inches longer than the women's.  If you can find a men's Strap You that you like, it might be long enough for you to wear crossbody.



Oh, didn’t realize there are Men Strap Yous. I wonder why my SA didn’t show me those, or maybe my local Fendi has limited straps. Thanks for the response, babe! I tried the straps from my other bags, but of course it will never be the same. [emoji21]


----------



## melsig

No_angel said:


> Oh, didn’t realize there are Men Strap Yous. I wonder why my SA didn’t show me those, or maybe my local Fendi has limited straps. Thanks for the response, babe! I tried the straps from my other bags, but of course it will never be the same. [emoji21]



Aw, I understand.  Really, I hope Fendi can replace the strap for you.  (If you do end up getting it replaced, please update!  I've always wondered if that was a possibility.)  If not, I think there are a few men's straps that would look very nice with a mini Peekaboo.


----------



## antschulina

Does anyone know how the Fendi stock is at the CDG Paris airport? And in general, are Peekaboos difficult to find? Traveling to CDG Paris and hope to find a Peekaboo mini and buy it Duty Free.
Thanks


----------



## OneMoreDay

CocoCaramel said:


> View attachment 3999420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my new Fendi Peekaboo Essential in black [emoji7]


Hi, there.  Any updates on this beauty? How's the wear and tear? I'm debating between this and the size down. This size looks wonderful for work though.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Look at this cutie on Fendi Japan!


----------



## rowy65

Here is my mini Peekaboo I’ve had for about a year now.  It’s from @luxurynextseason and is pretty popular on IG.  I’ve realized I’m not a Fendi you strap kind of person and use it more often with the original crossbody strap ‍♀️


----------



## ztory

I just wanted to share this  picture of a beautiful, well used Peekaboo, I saw it on a Swedish IG account. 
I have shared it with a fellow tPFer who is a Peekaboo fan as well, so now we are both very much into getting a Peekaboo Large in black calfskin. 

What do you other Peekaboo lovers think, is it a large or regular Peekaboo?


----------



## OneMoreDay

There's a new 'Regular' size for the Peekaboo X-Lite. It comes with a detachable shoulder strap as it can't be worn over the shoulder like the Large version.





*X-Lite Regular*
_Currently only available in _*Brown (Code: 8BN310A5E9F1QTQ)*_ and _*Red (Code: 8BN310A5E9F15WH)*_._
Price - US$3,980.00 / £ 2,890.00 / C$ 4,700.00
Length: 11.8 inches Height: 9.8 inches Depth: 5.9 inches
_VS_
*X-Lite Large*
Price - $4,550.00 / £ 3,250.00 / C$ 5,400.00
Length: 16.9 inches Height: 12.6 inches Depth: 5.5 inches


----------



## OneMoreDay

OneMoreDay said:


> Look at this cutie on Fendi Japan!
> View attachment 4233651


There's now a regular version in Beige (Code: 8BN290A67RF15LN)


----------



## Annawakes

Hi all. I have a grey selleria mini, but am now thinking of getting a black Essentially.  Earlier this year I decided against the black Essentially because of its gold hardware.....and so I went with the grey mini (plus I was looking for a nice crossbody bag at the time).  Now I don’t care about the gold hardware so much....

My question is.....are these two bags too similar???  One is mini size, the other is slightly bigger.  I have some pics for comparison.  My reasoning is, I like to wear my mini crossbody. I would wear the Essentially on my shoulder, or handheld.  I feel like the mini is kind of small to be worn on the arm.  I feel like the Essentially is more polished because of the smooth calfskin.  Whereas the mini is more casual because of the selleria.  Am I crazy for wanting the black Essentially too?  Please tell me your honest thoughts.  Pics below.

Also, I want to get this strap (in the last photo) to go with it.....part of me wants to get the bag to go with the strap.....is that crazy?  But also I think I have valid reasons too (see above).  They didn’t have a black Essentially that time so I tried it with a regular grey selleria (which is too big for me).

Thoughts???


----------



## Incalifornia7

Annawakes said:


> Hi all. I have a grey selleria mini, but am now thinking of getting a black Essentially.  Earlier this year I decided against the black Essentially because of its gold hardware.....and so I went with the grey mini (plus I was looking for a nice crossbody bag at the time).  Now I don’t care about the gold hardware so much....
> 
> My question is.....are these two bags too similar???  One is mini size, the other is slightly bigger.  I have some pics for comparison.  My reasoning is, I like to wear my mini crossbody. I would wear the Essentially on my shoulder, or handheld.  I feel like the mini is kind of small to be worn on the arm.  I feel like the Essentially is more polished because of the smooth calfskin.  Whereas the mini is more casual because of the selleria.  Am I crazy for wanting the black Essentially too?  Please tell me your honest thoughts.  Pics below.
> 
> Also, I want to get this strap (in the last photo) to go with it.....part of me wants to get the bag to go with the strap.....is that crazy?  But also I think I have valid reasons too (see above).  They didn’t have a black Essentially that time so I tried it with a regular grey selleria (which is too big for me).
> 
> Thoughts???


Get it. Color is different. Youneed black for more formal feel.  I totally get it as I love structured smallbahs. You may not get cured of this obsession unless this baby is home. You have my blessing.


----------



## Latte_Queen

Annawakes said:


> Hi all. I have a grey selleria mini, but am now thinking of getting a black Essentially.  Earlier this year I decided against the black Essentially because of its gold hardware.....and so I went with the grey mini (plus I was looking for a nice crossbody bag at the time).  Now I don’t care about the gold hardware so much....
> 
> My question is.....are these two bags too similar???  One is mini size, the other is slightly bigger.  I have some pics for comparison.  My reasoning is, I like to wear my mini crossbody. I would wear the Essentially on my shoulder, or handheld.  I feel like the mini is kind of small to be worn on the arm.  I feel like the Essentially is more polished because of the smooth calfskin.  Whereas the mini is more casual because of the selleria.  Am I crazy for wanting the black Essentially too?  Please tell me your honest thoughts.  Pics below.
> 
> Also, I want to get this strap (in the last photo) to go with it.....part of me wants to get the bag to go with the strap.....is that crazy?  But also I think I have valid reasons too (see above).  They didn’t have a black Essentially that time so I tried it with a regular grey selleria (which is too big for me).
> 
> Thoughts???


You are absolutely NOT crazy for getting both! I have the dark gray mini calfskin bag with the confetti trim and I just bought the small black essentially bag about a month ago. I LOVE this bag! You are right......it's a little larger than the mini, but smaller than the regular peekaboo. I love wearing it crossbody, shoulder and handheld. I dress it up and dress it down. You will not regret this purchase! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tarheelap

Annawakes said:


> Hi all. I have a grey selleria mini, but am now thinking of getting a black Essentially.  Earlier this year I decided against the black Essentially because of its gold hardware.....and so I went with the grey mini (plus I was looking for a nice crossbody bag at the time).  Now I don’t care about the gold hardware so much....
> 
> My question is.....are these two bags too similar???  One is mini size, the other is slightly bigger.  I have some pics for comparison.  My reasoning is, I like to wear my mini crossbody. I would wear the Essentially on my shoulder, or handheld.  I feel like the mini is kind of small to be worn on the arm.  I feel like the Essentially is more polished because of the smooth calfskin.  Whereas the mini is more casual because of the selleria.  Am I crazy for wanting the black Essentially too?  Please tell me your honest thoughts.  Pics below.
> 
> Also, I want to get this strap (in the last photo) to go with it.....part of me wants to get the bag to go with the strap.....is that crazy?  But also I think I have valid reasons too (see above).  They didn’t have a black Essentially that time so I tried it with a regular grey selleria (which is too big for me).
> 
> Thoughts???



I went through this same decision! Saw that the defender is now sold separately, and ordered a black mini preowned to go with it. Feeling responsible and frugal! Yay me! Whew! When DH went to the boutique to pick up the defender for me, he sent a picture of the dove selleria. I fell in love with it and ended up buying it, too! They are both lovely in different ways!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Annawakes said:


> Hi all. I have a grey selleria mini, but am now thinking of getting a black Essentially.  Earlier this year I decided against the black Essentially because of its gold hardware.....and so I went with the grey mini (plus I was looking for a nice crossbody bag at the time).  Now I don’t care about the gold hardware so much....
> 
> My question is.....are these two bags too similar???  One is mini size, the other is slightly bigger.  I have some pics for comparison.  My reasoning is, I like to wear my mini crossbody. I would wear the Essentially on my shoulder, or handheld.  I feel like the mini is kind of small to be worn on the arm.  I feel like the Essentially is more polished because of the smooth calfskin.  Whereas the mini is more casual because of the selleria.  Am I crazy for wanting the black Essentially too?  Please tell me your honest thoughts.  Pics below.
> 
> Also, I want to get this strap (in the last photo) to go with it.....part of me wants to get the bag to go with the strap.....is that crazy?  But also I think I have valid reasons too (see above).  They didn’t have a black Essentially that time so I tried it with a regular grey selleria (which is too big for me).
> 
> Thoughts???


I don't think they're that similar. The Essential has very crisp, clean lines. The gold hardware is doing all the speaking on that beauty. Definitely more polished and refined.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I love my Essential. For some reason Fendi renamed this bag. They dropped the Essentially name, anyone know why?


----------



## Annawakes

Incalifornia7 said:


> Get it. Color is different. Youneed black for more formal feel.  I totally get it as I love structured smallbahs. You may not get cured of this obsession unless this baby is home. You have my blessing.





Latte_Queen said:


> You are absolutely NOT crazy for getting both! I have the dark gray mini calfskin bag with the confetti trim and I just bought the small black essentially bag about a month ago. I LOVE this bag! You are right......it's a little larger than the mini, but smaller than the regular peekaboo. I love wearing it crossbody, shoulder and handheld. I dress it up and dress it down. You will not regret this purchase! GOOD LUCK!





tarheelap said:


> I went through this same decision! Saw that the defender is now sold separately, and ordered a black mini preowned to go with it. Feeling responsible and frugal! Yay me! Whew! When DH went to the boutique to pick up the defender for me, he sent a picture of the dove selleria. I fell in love with it and ended up buying it, too! They are both lovely in different ways!





OneMoreDay said:


> I don't think they're that similar. The Essential has very crisp, clean lines. The gold hardware is doing all the speaking on that beauty. Definitely more polished and refined.



Thanks for your input! 
@Incalifornia7 I totally agree, the black is more formal.  Thank you!
@Latte_Queen Congrats!! Do you find you still have occasion to use your mini anymore?  I fear my mini may go unused if I get the Essentially.  Love to see a pic of both!
@tarheelap I’m trying to be responsible and frugal too!  But it is so hard!  Congrats on your purchases!
@OneMoreDay I also totally agree, the Essentially is so sharp and polished.  Thanks for confirming my thoughts - my mini can be for casual use whereas the Essentially can be used more formally.

@Addicted to bags Yours looks amazing!  Do you have occasion to use your mini at all, since you have both also?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Annawakes said:


> Thanks for your input!
> @Incalifornia7 I totally agree, the black is more formal.  Thank you!
> @Latte_Queen Congrats!! Do you find you still have occasion to use your mini anymore?  I fear my mini may go unused if I get the Essentially.  Love to see a pic of both!
> @tarheelap I’m trying to be responsible and frugal too!  But it is so hard!  Congrats on your purchases!
> @OneMoreDay I also totally agree, the Essentially is so sharp and polished.  Thanks for confirming my thoughts - my mini can be for casual use whereas the Essentially can be used more formally.
> 
> @Addicted to bags Yours looks amazing!  Do you have occasion to use your mini at all, since you have both also?


I haven't used my mini lately but that's because I own too many bags, lol. I barely used the Essential (I think only that day I took the picture). But I still love my mini and it will get back in rotation. To me, the 2 bags don't look similar at all.


----------



## MahaM

Addicted to bags said:


> I love my Essential. For some reason Fendi renamed this bag. They dropped the Essentially name, anyone know why?
> 
> View attachment 4250851


A Nice Bag...
Enjoy it..


----------



## princessofnyc

Hi Fendi forum! I am going to purchase my first Fendi bag soon for Christmas. I have had my eye on the Peekaboo for several years now, and I know that I want black regular size with gold hardware. I mostly have been waiting because I love the Peekaboos with bag bug eyes, and I was waiting until there was one with an eye color that I liked. But, earlier this year, I decided that I was tired of waiting, and I love the bag design so much that I want to just get it, even without the eyes. So I was all set to get this one, until I saw this new release with the bag bug eyes, which I LOVE. But after going into the store to check them out, I’m no longer sure it’s worth it to spend the extra $1000 on it, as I realized that it is not necessarily practical to wear it with the front open (esp in NYC), nor am I sure it will drop enough to really show the eyes. So my questions for Peekaboo owners are: do you ever, and would you ever, wear your bag with the front unclasped? Also, does the front slouch down quite easily, or you have to wait for the leather to soften? And, in your opinion, do you think it is worth it to spend the $1000 on the bag with the eyes, which I have wanted for years, or should I get the one without the eyes, which I still adore and would wear all the time, and spend the $1000 on a different present for myself (lol)? Thank you all!


----------



## Annawakes

princessofnyc said:


> Hi Fendi forum! I am going to purchase my first Fendi bag soon for Christmas. I have had my eye on the Peekaboo for several years now, and I know that I want black regular size with gold hardware. I mostly have been waiting because I love the Peekaboos with bag bug eyes, and I was waiting until there was one with an eye color that I liked. But, earlier this year, I decided that I was tired of waiting, and I love the bag design so much that I want to just get it, even without the eyes. So I was all set to get this one, until I saw this new release with the bag bug eyes, which I LOVE. But after going into the store to check them out, I’m no longer sure it’s worth it to spend the extra $1000 on it, as I realized that it is not necessarily practical to wear it with the front open (esp in NYC), nor am I sure it will drop enough to really show the eyes. So my questions for Peekaboo owners are: do you ever, and would you ever, wear your bag with the front unclasped? Also, does the front slouch down quite easily, or you have to wait for the leather to soften? And, in your opinion, do you think it is worth it to spend the $1000 on the bag with the eyes, which I have wanted for years, or should I get the one without the eyes, which I still adore and would wear all the time, and spend the $1000 on a different present for myself (lol)? Thank you all!
> View attachment 4251541
> View attachment 4251543


I don’t have a regular size peekaboo, so I can’t answer your clasping/slouching questions, but if it were me, I’d get the one without eyes and use the extra $1k for a matching Strap You!!


----------



## Latte_Queen

Annawakes said:


> Hi all. I have a grey selleria mini, but am now thinking of getting a black Essentially.  Earlier this year I decided against the black Essentially because of its gold hardware.....and so I went with the grey mini (plus I was looking for a nice crossbody bag at the time).  Now I don’t care about the gold hardware so much....
> 
> My question is.....are these two bags too similar???  One is mini size, the other is slightly bigger.  I have some pics for comparison.  My reasoning is, I like to wear my mini crossbody. I would wear the Essentially on my shoulder, or handheld.  I feel like the mini is kind of small to be worn on the arm.  I feel like the Essentially is more polished because of the smooth calfskin.  Whereas the mini is more casual because of the selleria.  Am I crazy for wanting the black Essentially too?  Please tell me your honest thoughts.  Pics below.
> 
> Also, I want to get this strap (in the last photo) to go with it.....part of me wants to get the bag to go with the strap.....is that crazy?  But also I think I have valid reasons too (see above).  They didn’t have a black Essentially that time so I tried it with a regular grey selleria (which is too big for me).
> 
> Thoughts???





Annawakes said:


> Thanks for your input!
> @Incalifornia7 I totally agree, the black is more formal.  Thank you!
> @Latte_Queen Congrats!! Do you find you still have occasion to use your mini anymore?  I fear my mini may go unused if I get the Essentially.  Love to see a pic of both!
> @tarheelap I’m trying to be responsible and frugal too!  But it is so hard!  Congrats on your purchases!
> @OneMoreDay I also totally agree, the Essentially is so sharp and polished.  Thanks for confirming my thoughts - my mini can be for casual use whereas the Essentially can be used more formally.
> 
> @Addicted to bags Yours looks amazing!  Do you have occasion to use your mini at all, since you have both also?



Here are a few photos of my dark gray mini and my black essentially bags. I love both and use both!


----------



## Havanese 28

Latte_Queen said:


> Here are a few photos of my dark gray mini and my black essentially bags. I love both and use both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254784
> View attachment 4254789
> View attachment 4254792
> View attachment 4254793


Both gorgeous bags and look amazing on!


----------



## Havanese 28

princessofnyc said:


> Hi Fendi forum! I am going to purchase my first Fendi bag soon for Christmas. I have had my eye on the Peekaboo for several years now, and I know that I want black regular size with gold hardware. I mostly have been waiting because I love the Peekaboos with bag bug eyes, and I was waiting until there was one with an eye color that I liked. But, earlier this year, I decided that I was tired of waiting, and I love the bag design so much that I want to just get it, even without the eyes. So I was all set to get this one, until I saw this new release with the bag bug eyes, which I LOVE. But after going into the store to check them out, I’m no longer sure it’s worth it to spend the extra $1000 on it, as I realized that it is not necessarily practical to wear it with the front open (esp in NYC), nor am I sure it will drop enough to really show the eyes. So my questions for Peekaboo owners are: do you ever, and would you ever, wear your bag with the front unclasped? Also, does the front slouch down quite easily, or you have to wait for the leather to soften? And, in your opinion, do you think it is worth it to spend the $1000 on the bag with the eyes, which I have wanted for years, or should I get the one without the eyes, which I still adore and would wear all the time, and spend the $1000 on a different present for myself (lol)? Thank you all!
> View attachment 4251541
> View attachment 4251543


I’d definitely choose the one without the “ eyes” as I think it’s more chic, Sophia and timeless.  You could get a strap, wrap the handle, or wear it as is.  It’s a combination that’s classy and will always be so.


----------



## Annawakes

Latte_Queen said:


> Here are a few photos of my dark gray mini and my black essentially bags. I love both and use both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254784
> View attachment 4254789
> View attachment 4254792
> View attachment 4254793


Oh wow!  Soooo gorgeous!  Thanks so much for the pics, especially the comparison one.  They both look really good on you.  Now I’m probably going to obsess over the black one until I break down and get it......lol...


----------



## pjt007

Left is the mini peekaboo. 
Right is the new XS peekaboo. The star studs are only on one side.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Is the smooth leather different for the Essential bags versus the original Peekaboos? I'm wondering how it'll age in comparison because one of the things that's stopped me from pulling the trigger on a Peekaboo in smooth leather was how beat up and worn the bags always look after a while.


----------



## Latte_Queen

OneMoreDay said:


> Is the smooth leather different for the Essential bags versus the original Peekaboos? I'm wondering how it'll age in comparison because one of the things that's stopped me from pulling the trigger on a Peekaboo in smooth leather was how beat up and worn the bags always look after a while.


My Essential bag has smooth black calfskin leather, the same as the regular original Peekaboo. I find it to be very durable and have used it everyday for a little over a month. There is not a single scratch on it. In my opinion, much more durable than the lambskin version. Grant it, I don’t throw it on the floor of my car! My mini Peekaboo also has calfskin leather. Both have feet on the bottom, which is a huge bonus. Hope I have helped a little. This is exactly why I love this forum.


----------



## Addicted to bags

OneMoreDay said:


> Is the smooth leather different for the Essential bags versus the original Peekaboos? I'm wondering how it'll age in comparison because one of the things that's stopped me from pulling the trigger on a Peekaboo in smooth leather was how beat up and worn the bags always look after a while.


The Essential bag is a smooth calfskin. A lot of the peekaboos (not all) are made of nappa leather  which IMO is not as good as the calfskin. When you're at the store just try to avoid the nappa leather. While it is very soft to the touch, I don't think it holds up as well.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Addicted to bags said:


> The Essential bag is a smooth calfskin. A lot of the peekaboos (not all) are made of nappa leather  which IMO is not as good as the calfskin. When you're at the store just try to avoid the nappa leather. While it is very soft to the touch, I don't think it holds up as well.


Thanks for the input!  I'm looking at smaller sizes so I suppose that helps the structure a bit, although the regular Essential is quite stunning. It probably also helps that I don't tend to overfill my bags with heavy things. I'm curious how the X-Lite will fare in this regard.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Pictures of Peekaboos from the Resort 19 collection.


----------



## oluma

Hello do all peekaboo's have a hologram sticker?


----------



## tarheelap

Here’s my new dove gray selleria mini peekaboo. I love it! ❤️


----------



## Wplijnaar

tarheelap said:


> View attachment 4256909
> 
> Here’s my new dove gray selleria mini peekaboo. I love it! ❤️


So beautiful....


----------



## BlueCherry

tarheelap said:


> View attachment 4256909
> 
> Here’s my new dove gray selleria mini peekaboo. I love it! [emoji173]️



This is gorgeous  I have the exact same in nappa


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Hi guys, 
I’m currently in conversation with a seller of a black regular peekaboo on eBay and he has said Fendi don’t have boxes, is this true? 
Thanks [emoji5]


----------



## melsig

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Hi guys,
> I’m currently in conversation with a seller of a black regular peekaboo on eBay and he has said Fendi don’t have boxes, is this true?
> Thanks [emoji5]



No.  If you buy from the Fendi boutique the Peekaboo will be presented to you in the usual yellow Fendi box.  If you buy a Fendi bag from a department store - in my experience, at least - it's very rare to get a box, though.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

melsig said:


> No.  If you buy from the Fendi boutique the Peekaboo will be presented to you in the usual yellow Fendi box.  If you buy a Fendi bag from a department store - in my experience, at least - it's very rare to get a box, though.



Thank you for your speedy reply, I appreciate it. Yes that makes sense I'll ask which store he bought it from. 
I'm so wary of peekaboos on eBay, there seems to be so many fakes and I'm no authenticator by any means!
Thanks for the info


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

melsig said:


> No.  If you buy from the Fendi boutique the Peekaboo will be presented to you in the usual yellow Fendi box.  If you buy a Fendi bag from a department store - in my experience, at least - it's very rare to get a box, though.



Sorry I forgot to ask in my last post, do all regular peekaboos purchased in 2018 have a serial number?
 And do they come with some kind of authenticity card?
 Sorry for my ignorance, I've been lusting after a peekaboo for years, but I've never really thought about what they come with when you buy one.


----------



## tarheelap

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Sorry I forgot to ask in my last post, do all regular peekaboos purchased in 2018 have a serial number?
> And do they come with some kind of authenticity card?
> Sorry for my ignorance, I've been lusting after a peekaboo for years, but I've never really thought about what they come with when you buy one.



My mini selleria peekaboo, purchased in the Las Vegas boutique last month, came with the following:  yellow box, dust bag, serial number stamped on metal plate inside bag, 2 leather description/care cards in multiple languages, price tag in English, price tag (for lack of a better term) in Italian, card describing RFID, full page printed receipt, small credit card receipt tape, business card from sales associate. 

Surprisingly, I looked in the box with my new defender and don’t see any tags or paperwork paperwork with it.


----------



## tarheelap

tarheelap said:


> My mini selleria peekaboo, purchased in the Las Vegas boutique last month, came with the following:  yellow box, dust bag, serial number stamped on metal plate inside bag, 2 leather description/care cards in multiple languages, price tag in English, price tag (for lack of a better term) in Italian, card describing RFID, full page printed receipt, small credit card receipt tape, business card from sales associate.
> 
> Surprisingly, I looked in the box with my new defender and don’t see any tags or paperwork paperwork with it.



And a plastic rain cover


----------



## Addicted to bags

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Hi guys,
> I’m currently in conversation with a seller of a black regular peekaboo on eBay and he has said Fendi don’t have boxes, is this true?
> Thanks [emoji5]


.


----------



## Denalikins

Hello! Does anyone have the new xs peekaboo yet?


----------



## greenygreen

hi all,

I am wondering a regular peekaboo with a serial number 8BN290 3ZN 169 8241, 
Can anyone tell me in which year was this one being produced?

Many thanks.


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

tarheelap said:


> My mini selleria peekaboo, purchased in the Las Vegas boutique last month, came with the following:  yellow box, dust bag, serial number stamped on metal plate inside bag, 2 leather description/care cards in multiple languages, price tag in English, price tag (for lack of a better term) in Italian, card describing RFID, full page printed receipt, small credit card receipt tape, business card from sales associate.
> 
> Surprisingly, I looked in the box with my new defender and don’t see any tags or paperwork paperwork with it.





tarheelap said:


> And a plastic rain cover



Thats brilliant thank you. I wasn't aware of all of the paperwork etc that comes along with peekaboos. It's really good to know that info. I'm going to ask the seller for the serial number which I now know are stamped onto a leather tab on the regular peekaboo, and the matching number on the card. 

I would get the bag authenticated on here, but the seller keeps sending me photos that aren't good enough, so I'm doing some sleuthing of my own!

Congratulations on your new peekaboo btw. What a stunning colour


----------



## kocathy

I'm in love with Peekaboo Essential. It is the perfect sized bag for me and so versatile as well! Does anybody know if Fendi will be coming up with more colors for the new season? I'd love to get my hands on one in pink/nude!


----------



## bbcerisette66

kocathy said:


> I'm in love with Peekaboo Essential. It is the perfect sized bag for me and so versatile as well! Does anybody know if Fendi will be coming up with more colors for the new season? I'd love to get my hands on one in pink/nude!



Like me !!! Or a beautiful Fuchsia/ purple


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

Does anyone know whether a Fendi SA or SM is able to look up a serial number or check the RFID number on their system to authenticate a bag.?
I'm so tempted to ring the boutique but I'm a bit nervous they're going to laugh at me! It's a bit of a cheeky request!


----------



## theclassic

tarheelap said:


> View attachment 4256909
> 
> Here’s my new dove gray selleria mini peekaboo. I love it! ❤️


GORGEOUS!! Congrats!!


----------



## theclassic

Havanese 28 said:


> I’d definitely choose the one without the “ eyes” as I think it’s more chic, Sophia and timeless.  You could get a strap, wrap the handle, or wear it as is.  It’s a combination that’s classy and will always be so.


Congrats on your first purchase ~ how exciting! I think you should get whichever makes your heart sing  I always wear my peekaboo (selleria) with the front unclasped because I love the contrasting lining showing. Best of luck


----------



## tarheelap

Question about my new mini selleria with python handle. Should I have received CITES documentation? I asked the SA, and she asked which countries I would be traveling to. Other comments I've read here led me to believe that it's something that you automatically get with an exotic leather product. Please help!


----------



## axia

I recently bought this peekaboo in ginza 6.  I am in love but I'm normally a black tote kind of girl so this is forcing some adjustments to my everyday carry.


----------



## BlueCherry

axia said:


> I recently bought this peekaboo in ginza 6.  I am in love but I'm normally a black tote kind of girl so this is forcing some adjustments to my everyday carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271215



Congratulations it’s gorgeous and I sure would make any adjustments to carry it   

Is it blue or grey?


----------



## axia

BlueCherry said:


> Congratulations it’s gorgeous and I sure would make any adjustments to carry it
> 
> Is it blue or grey?



I am honestly not sure ... depending on the light it could go either way.  I spent way too much time thinking about that question and ultimately concluded that it doesn't matter.


----------



## MahaM

axia said:


> I recently bought this peekaboo in ginza 6.  I am in love but I'm normally a black tote kind of girl so this is forcing some adjustments to my everyday carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271215


Lovely bag!
What is the exact color? Is it from a recent collection?


----------



## axia

MahaM said:


> Lovely bag!
> What is the exact color? Is it from a recent collection?



The tags that came with it call the colour "Tempest".  I got it in Japan literally last week ... so I assume its recent.


----------



## MahaM

axia said:


> The tags that came with it call the colour "Tempest".  I got it in Japan literally last week ... so I assume its recent.


It's a nice color.
Enjoy ur new bag...


----------



## Rebeccajst

princessofnyc said:


> Hi Fendi forum! I am going to purchase my first Fendi bag soon for Christmas. I have had my eye on the Peekaboo for several years now, and I know that I want black regular size with gold hardware. I mostly have been waiting because I love the Peekaboos with bag bug eyes, and I was waiting until there was one with an eye color that I liked. But, earlier this year, I decided that I was tired of waiting, and I love the bag design so much that I want to just get it, even without the eyes. So I was all set to get this one, until I saw this new release with the bag bug eyes, which I LOVE. But after going into the store to check them out, I’m no longer sure it’s worth it to spend the extra $1000 on it, as I realized that it is not necessarily practical to wear it with the front open (esp in NYC), nor am I sure it will drop enough to really show the eyes. So my questions for Peekaboo owners are: do you ever, and would you ever, wear your bag with the front unclasped? Also, does the front slouch down quite easily, or you have to wait for the leather to soften? And, in your opinion, do you think it is worth it to spend the $1000 on the bag with the eyes, which I have wanted for years, or should I get the one without the eyes, which I still adore and would wear all the time, and spend the $1000 on a different present for myself (lol)? Thank you all!
> View attachment 4251541
> View attachment 4251543


I think you should go for the one with eyes.. that’s the one you had been waiting for and I think that if you get the other one you won’t be completely happy. If you want to go for a cheaper option the mini black with eyes is really cute!!!


----------



## bagaddictions123

tarheelap said:


> My mini selleria peekaboo, purchased in the Las Vegas boutique last month, came with the following:  yellow box, dust bag, serial number stamped on metal plate inside bag, 2 leather description/care cards in multiple languages, price tag in English, price tag (for lack of a better term) in Italian, card describing RFID, full page printed receipt, small credit card receipt tape, business card from sales associate.
> 
> Surprisingly, I looked in the box with my new defender and don’t see any tags or paperwork paperwork with it.



Hi all, I got my bag in a python leather and realize that my leather care cards written Nappa leather. Does it make any difference and should I ask my SA for it ?


----------



## komodeno

I just receive my large peekaboo with python leather inside.It was preowned but bag has no signs of use.It really looks brand new.
Can someone tell me from which ear is this bag?
I wonder how long will take for the bag to soften up as right now there is no peek at all even I leave it open.
Any advise how to take care of the python leather inside so the scales dose not lift in future?


----------



## Baglover82

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4233844
> View attachment 4233845
> View attachment 4233846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my mini Peekaboo I’ve had for about a year now.  It’s from @luxurynextseason and is pretty popular on IG.  I’ve realized I’m not a Fendi you strap kind of person and use it more often with the original crossbody strap ‍♀️


Love, love, love this bag. It is on my wish list for 2019, but so difficult to find. It looks stunning with both straps


----------



## Panders77

I am so excited to have this beauty, it’s the Fendi Peekaboo X-Lite Mini in the brown with cream and FF nterior.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Panders77 said:


> I am so excited to have this beauty, it’s the Fendi Peekaboo X-Lite Mini in the brown with cream and FF nterior.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4354464
> View attachment 4354463
> View attachment 4354462


one of the most beautiful bags I've ever sin in my life, for real! congratulations!! let us know how it holds up.


----------



## jcoop

Panders77, that is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Panders77

susanagonzc said:


> one of the most beautiful bags I've ever sin in my life, for real! congratulations!! let us know how it holds up.


Thank you so much, I absolutely love it and the leather is amazing inside and out.


----------



## Panders77

jcoop said:


> Panders77, that is absolutely beautiful!



Thank you I am so happy with this purchase, I can’t stop looking at this beauty.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Beautiful bag! I’ve been eyeing it, too. Model shots, please!


----------



## uhpharm01

Hi everyone is this a peekpoo purse at the timestamp of 0:51? Thank you


----------



## Addicted to bags

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi everyone is this a peekpoo purse at the timestamp of 0:51? Thank you



It sure looks like one to me.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> It sure looks like one to me.


Thank you, I'm glad that I'm not losing my touch.


----------



## uhpharm01

Addicted to bags said:


> It sure looks like one to me.


Do you know what size peekapoo is this purse? Thank you


----------



## lavy

I’ve been wanting a Mini Peekaboo for a long time but I’ve always struggled with the price for such a small bag. I ended up getting the regular peekaboo but I don’t use it very much because it’s pretty big on my 5’3 frame. 

I’ve been trolling the pre loved market for a mini and I found one at a fantastic price that I couldn’t help myself!  It’s a magenta mini and it is so soft and soooo cute!  I can’t believe how many colors it goes with! 

Now I have to find a couple of straps to go with it because it didn’t come with the original strap (hence the good deal). Any ideas are welcome! I’m looking for a practical crossbody and a super fun one!

Here she is! Omg I love it!


----------



## ChevronAxl

lavy said:


> I’ve been wanting a Mini Peekaboo for a long time but I’ve always struggled with the price for such a small bag. I ended up getting the regular peekaboo but I don’t use it very much because it’s pretty big on my 5’3 frame.
> 
> I’ve been trolling the pre loved market for a mini and I found one at a fantastic price that I couldn’t help myself!  It’s a magenta mini and it is so soft and soooo cute!  I can’t believe how many colors it goes with!
> 
> Now I have to find a couple of straps to go with it because it didn’t come with the original strap (hence the good deal). Any ideas are welcome! I’m looking for a practical crossbody and a super fun one!
> 
> Here she is! Omg I love it!


 Congrats, she is so cute!


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Everyone, I posted this in the Chat thread but thought I would also post here.
I saw this runway peekaboo and am in love.  However I really don't 'need' this bag and have an Hermes on the way. However I love Fendi leather and love peekaboos.  Any thoughts on this bag? I find the pockets so interesting, but at the same time I wonder if I would get tired of it, although the other side is plain.  Do you feel it would be as timeless as a traditional peekaboo?  TIA


----------



## averagejoe

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Everyone, I posted this in the Chat thread but thought I would also post here.
> I saw this runway peekaboo and am in love.  However I really don't 'need' this bag and have an Hermes on the way. However I love Fendi leather and love peekaboos.  Any thoughts on this bag? I find the pockets so interesting, but at the same time I wonder if I would get tired of it, although the other side is plain.  Do you feel it would be as timeless as a traditional peekaboo?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366480


I suggest getting the "raincoat" called the deFENDer for a regular Peekaboo. This way, you can remove the pouches when you want, instead of having a Peekaboo bag that is defined by season due to its stand-out design:


----------



## Coconuts40

averagejoe said:


> I suggest getting the "raincoat" called the deFENDer for a regular Peekaboo. This way, you can remove the pouches when you want, instead of having a Peekaboo bag that is defined by season due to its stand-out design:



Yes I was thinking of that, and actually a great idea!


----------



## BlueCherry

lavy said:


> I’ve been wanting a Mini Peekaboo for a long time but I’ve always struggled with the price for such a small bag. I ended up getting the regular peekaboo but I don’t use it very much because it’s pretty big on my 5’3 frame.
> 
> I’ve been trolling the pre loved market for a mini and I found one at a fantastic price that I couldn’t help myself!  It’s a magenta mini and it is so soft and soooo cute!  I can’t believe how many colors it goes with!
> 
> Now I have to find a couple of straps to go with it because it didn’t come with the original strap (hence the good deal). Any ideas are welcome! I’m looking for a practical crossbody and a super fun one!
> 
> Here she is! Omg I love it!



Congratulations the mini peekaboo is a great bag and your colour is beautiful and vibrant. I would suggest a coach strap, they have a few good quality for a reasonable price. 



Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Everyone, I posted this in the Chat thread but thought I would also post here.
> I saw this runway peekaboo and am in love.  However I really don't 'need' this bag and have an Hermes on the way. However I love Fendi leather and love peekaboos.  Any thoughts on this bag? I find the pockets so interesting, but at the same time I wonder if I would get tired of it, although the other side is plain.  Do you feel it would be as timeless as a traditional peekaboo?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366480



I love this but I wouldn’t spend peekaboo money on it. It remind me of a flack jacket I once had and loved for the pockets but I outgrew it - aesthetically not in size :LOL: 

The peekaboo to me is a timeless classic and elegant bag and should remain so if you wish to keep it Iong term. That colour is stunning though. 



averagejoe said:


> I suggest getting the "raincoat" called the deFENDer for a regular Peekaboo. This way, you can remove the pouches when you want, instead of having a Peekaboo bag that is defined by season due to its stand-out design:



I completely agree with @averagejoe - it’s a sensible compromise


----------



## Antigone

I'm eyeing a preloved black mini peekaboo in lambskin. Is it very prone to scratching? I noticed the bottom has no feet. I'm not particularly careful and this will be my first Fendi if ever.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I have similar questions. I'm looking for a new everyday bag - in black. How well do these bags wear in the lambskin? A lot of them look rather shapeless on the resale market. I love how classic this bag looks but am curious about using it as a daily bag?


----------



## lavy

stephlny78 said:


> I have similar questions. I'm looking for a new everyday bag - in black. How well do these bags wear in the lambskin? A lot of them look rather shapeless on the resale market. I love how classic this bag looks but am curious about using it as a daily bag?



I bought a preowned Mini peekaboo in Lambskin and it was in pretty good shape. The Lambskin is very soft but because the bag is small I don’t think the structure will change over time.  While looking for a preowned Mini and looking at mine, the most wear will be on the corners. It’s just really soft Lambskin so if it rubs against something the top layer will wear off. 

I think a darker color will show less wear than the lighter color but I will probably have to baby this bag a little more than some of my other calfskin bags.  That being said it is a great little bag that fits a tonne and is soooo pretty!


----------



## momofboys

my peekaboo family. #imafan


----------



## katg519

Hi!  I'm new to Fendi and was hoping someone could let me know the Mini Peekaboo (in lambskin) price in either London or Paris.  I will be heading there in a month or so for work and I'd like to take advantage of the VAT since I'm not an EU resident.  TIA!


----------



## ztory

2600 euro according to Fendi website, so that should be the price in Paris. London i dont know since they have another currency.


----------



## katg519

ztory said:


> 2600 euro according to Fendi website, so that should be the price in Paris. London i dont know since they have another currency.


Thank you @ztory!


----------



## ztory

@katg519 no problem!
i went onto the website again. i changed country to Great Britain and then the price in pounds is 2490


----------



## BlueCherry

momofboys said:


> View attachment 4380390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my peekaboo family. #imafan



Love it - one of each


----------



## Panders77

momofboys said:


> View attachment 4380390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my peekaboo family. #imafan


Love your Peekaboo family.


----------



## BlueCherry

ztory said:


> @katg519 no problem!
> i went onto the website again. i changed country to Great Britain and then the price in pounds is 2490



Over £200 cheaper in Europe. I nearly always buy my bags in Ireland. Have so much family there and my friend travels over every 4 weeks and will bring them to the UK if necessary. Have saved a fair bit.


----------



## tumblingbear

Hi does any one have a white peekaboo 
I'm  thinking of getting one but not sure of how easy it get color transfer or turn yellow


----------



## tumblingbear

What do you guys think of this..is it worth it to get...I'm  new to fendi I think this priced higher than normal peekaboo. I'm  afraid if I don't get it I will regret later. ..Is this for this season or this year only. ..


----------



## ztory

tumblingbear said:


> What do you guys think of this..is it worth it to get...I'm  new to fendi I think this priced higher than normal peekaboo. I'm  afraid if I don't get it I will regret later. ..Is this for this season or this year only. ..
> View attachment 4390747



First - it depends on what you think/love/money you have to spend etc. Do you love that bag? Do you think your you it will be worth the money you spend on it? How many years ahead do you think you should use the bag for the purchase to be worth it etc. 

But in my opinion. I would not buy that one, its a seasonal bag, not a classic. I want a classic Peekaboo the day i buy one, if i was made of money, maybe then it would be fun to buy that model. But im not, i have to choose wisely what i spend my money on, then i want a Peekaboo that i wont get tired of and that i will hopefully love for many years to come.

But if you love that model - then get it. Are you unsure, then its probably not for you.


----------



## akarp317

These are wise words...



ztory said:


> First - it depends on what you think/love/money you have to spend etc. Do you love that bag? Do you think your you it will be worth the money you spend on it? How many years ahead do you think you should use the bag for the purchase to be worth it etc.
> 
> But in my opinion. I would not buy that one, its a seasonal bag, not a classic. I want a classic Peekaboo the day i buy one, if i was made of money, maybe then it would be fun to buy that model. But im not, i have to choose wisely what i spend my money on, then i want a Peekaboo that i wont get tired of and that i will hopefully love for many years to come.
> 
> But if you love that model - then get it. Are you unsure, then its probably not for you.


----------



## SJP2008

Hi Everyone - question! The logo-ed bag "jacket" that the peekaboo defender comes with, can the jacket on its own be purchased to pair with a different peekaboo?


----------



## fitofrage

SJP2008 said:


> Hi Everyone - question! The logo-ed bag "jacket" that the peekaboo defender comes with, can the jacket on its own be purchased to pair with a different peekaboo?



Yes. The Defender is actually the name of the jacket. They now even sell them separately on Fendi.com


----------



## tumblingbear

You are so right. . .I just love this light brown color and unique look ..If want the classic look just turn it over to the other flat side..  I would love love this brown  on a classic and buy that straight away. .. Alas I think it does not exist in that design. ..


ztory said:


> First - it depends on what you think/love/money you have to spend etc. Do you love that bag? Do you think your you it will be worth the money you spend on it? How many years ahead do you think you should use the bag for the purchase to be worth it etc.
> 
> But in my opinion. I would not buy that one, its a seasonal bag, not a classic. I want a classic Peekaboo the day i buy one, if i was made of money, maybe then it would be fun to buy that model. But im not, i have to choose wisely what i spend my money on, then i want a Peekaboo that i wont get tired of and that i will hopefully love for many years to come.
> 
> But if you love that model - then get it. Are you unsure, then its probably not for you.


----------



## feudingfaeries

Does anyone have a Napa leather bag and use a defender on it? Has this ruined your leather or scuffed it in any way? I want a defender as I think they’re so cute, but worried about it ruining the leather rather than “defending” it.


----------



## MahaM

SJP2008 said:


> Hi Everyone - question! The logo-ed bag "jacket" that the peekaboo defender comes with, can the jacket on its own be purchased to pair with a different peekaboo?


Yes. You can purchase it separately.


----------



## AngelYuki

momofboys said:


> View attachment 4380390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my peekaboo family. #imafan


Love your peekaboo family! Would love to know which is your favorite?


----------



## sushibits

Hi all, 
I am fairly new to Fendi, and I’ve been eyeing the mini peekaboo for about a year. I am finally going to purchase one. I am deciding between these two. 

1) Black nappa with multicolour handle and pink tabs:
https://www.fendi.com/ca/woman/bags/peekaboo/p-8BN244A67YF15RB
I love how this one has a mix of metal colours! The metal frame on outside is a matte gold, turnlock is gold, and the inner metal bar is matte silver. 

2) Black nappa with GHW
https://www.fendi.com/ca/woman/bags/peekaboo/p-8BN244K4PF0KUR

I tried both in store and love them both. Both are really versatile in terms of pairing with clothes. 
For reference, I dress very casually most of the time and my closet is fairly neutral coloured. 
I was also thinking I should wrap a twilly  around the handle, super paranoid of ruining the beautiful leather handle. 

So... any thoughts ? 

Thank you !!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

sushibits said:


> Hi all,
> I am fairly new to Fendi, and I’ve been eyeing the mini peekaboo for about a year. I am finally going to purchase one. I am deciding between these two.
> 
> 1) Black nappa with multicolour handle and pink tabs:
> https://www.fendi.com/ca/woman/bags/peekaboo/p-8BN244A67YF15RB
> I love how this one has a mix of metal colours! The metal frame on outside is a matte gold, turnlock is gold, and the inner metal bar is matte silver.
> 
> 2) Black nappa with GHW
> https://www.fendi.com/ca/woman/bags/peekaboo/p-8BN244K4PF0KUR
> 
> I tried both in store and love them both. Both are really versatile in terms of pairing with clothes.
> For reference, I dress very casually most of the time and my closet is fairly neutral coloured.
> I was also thinking I should wrap a twilly  around the handle, super paranoid of ruining the beautiful leather handle.
> 
> So... any thoughts ?
> 
> Thank you !!


If i were going to be spending the multicolor handle money I'd wait to buy a selleria mini. I have a regular selleria and I love it and the leather.  This is purely preference though.  So with that being said I'd choose the all black version if you don't have a basic black bag yet.  The handles look fun but I feel like you loose the pretty peekaboo shape with the pink tabs.


----------



## sushibits

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> If i were going to be spending the multicolor handle money I'd wait to buy a selleria mini. I have a regular selleria and I love it and the leather.  This is purely preference though.  So with that being said I'd choose the all black version if you don't have a basic black bag yet.  The handles look fun but I feel like you loose the pretty peekaboo shape with the pink tabs.



Thanks for your help !
I ended up going with the multicolour handle. I love it !!
Here’s some pics.




In action:


----------



## ztory

sushibits said:


> Thanks for your help !
> I ended up going with the multicolour handle. I love it !!
> Here’s some pics.
> 
> View attachment 4397723
> 
> 
> In action:
> View attachment 4397724



The bag looks great on you! Good choice!


----------



## Chic84

sushibits said:


> Thanks for your help !
> I ended up going with the multicolour handle. I love it !!
> Here’s some pics.
> 
> View attachment 4397723
> 
> 
> In action:
> View attachment 4397724


I am also looking to purchase a mini peekaboo but couldn't decide on color (black or camel). I saw some old youtube videos where people got the "elephant" gray" with a multicolor bar. That looked so nice and even had feet. 

I was thinking about going with the black because it will match the trim of the defender, but now that I see your bag, I am having second thoughts. Classic or a pop of color?!?! So many choices, so little money. LOL


----------



## lilone

Chic84 said:


> I am also looking to purchase a mini peekaboo but couldn't decide on color (black or camel). I saw some old youtube videos where people got the "elephant" gray" with a multicolor bar. That looked so nice and even had feet.
> 
> I was thinking about going with the black because it will match the trim of the defender, but now that I see your bag, I am having second thoughts. Classic or a pop of color?!?! So many choices, so little money. LOL


I was looking at the black peekaboo the other day and the SA showed me how you can buy one of their short straps to add on to the peekaboo.  That way you can have an all black bag when you want, but add a colorful short strap when you are in the mood.  The only reason I'm bringing this up is because I bought a gray/blue peekaboo because I wanted a color, but now I regret not get a more classic color and then embellishing when I'm in the mood.  Good luck deciding!  It's a great bag!


----------



## sushibits

lilone said:


> I was looking at the black peekaboo the other day and the SA showed me how you can buy one of their short straps to add on to the peekaboo.  That way you can have an all black bag when you want, but add a colorful short strap when you are in the mood.  The only reason I'm bringing this up is because I bought a gray/blue peekaboo because I wanted a color, but now I regret not get a more classic color and then embellishing when I'm in the mood.  Good luck deciding!  It's a great bag!



That’s a really good idea!
I would have went with the all black, it’s gorgeous.
The main reason I got the multicolour handle is because I already have a plain Epi black bag (Alma BB) and the two are very similar in size. The pink tabs on the peekaboo, I’m in love with  

I’m looking to get a colourful strap for the peekaboo, any suggestions?


----------



## lilone

sushibits said:


> That’s a really good idea!
> I would have went with the all black, it’s gorgeous.
> The main reason I got the multicolour handle is because I already have a plain Epi black bag (Alma BB) and the two are very similar in size. The pink tabs on the peekaboo, I’m in love with
> 
> I’m looking to get a colourful strap for the peekaboo, any suggestions?


Ha, ha...I also own the Alma BB in black Epi!  We have good taste!  I would suggest looking on Fashionphile as they are about 50% less than buying them new.  Here is a picture I took of the Dove Peekaboo and a black grommet short handle.  Sorry not a great photo.


----------



## Chic84

lilone said:


> I was looking at the black peekaboo the other day and the SA showed me how you can buy one of their short straps to add on to the peekaboo.  That way you can have an all black bag when you want, but add a colorful short strap when you are in the mood.  The only reason I'm bringing this up is because I bought a gray/blue peekaboo because I wanted a color, but now I regret not get a more classic color and then embellishing when I'm in the mood.  Good luck deciding!  It's a great bag!


I find that Fendi Peekaboo has one of the few bags that come with great practical accessories that transforms the bag. I am highly thinking about the black peekaboo mini.


----------



## Chic84

sushibits said:


> Thanks for your help !
> I ended up going with the multicolour handle. I love it !!
> Here’s some pics.
> 
> View attachment 4397723
> 
> 
> In action:
> View attachment 4397724


Does yours have feet?


----------



## arivera0817

Do sellerias only come with silver hardware? I have been eyeing these and the regular mini in nappa leather but I am scared that the regular mini wont hold its shape over time, also scared of scratches. I’d like my purchase to have gold hardware (I have a zucca strap you with gold hardware I plan to use with it) but cant seem to find any sellerias with gold hardware.


----------



## lilone

arivera0817 said:


> Do sellerias only come with silver hardware? I have been eyeing these and the regular mini in nappa leather but I am scared that the regular mini wont hold its shape over time, also scared of scratches. I’d like my purchase to have gold hardware (I have a zucca strap you with gold hardware I plan to use with it) but cant seem to find any sellerias with gold hardware.


Yes.  I have the regular peekaboo and have had it over a year.  It has held up really well.  If you want the gold hardware, definitely go for the regular peekaboo.  I made the mistake of not getting what I wanted (husband talked me out of the black with gold hardware), and I am still lusting over that bag.  So go for want your heart desires!


----------



## arivera0817

lilone said:


> Yes.  I have the regular peekaboo and have had it over a year.  It has held up really well.  If you want the gold hardware, definitely go for the regular peekaboo.  I made the mistake of not getting what I wanted (husband talked me out of the black with gold hardware), and I am still lusting over that bag.  So go for want your heart desires!



Ahh thanks! Yes, I def want a black with gold hardware, I’m just scared of the smooth leather. I have a Celine Nano Luggage with silver thats more casual that I wear all the time but wished I had a black bag with gold hardware on certain occasions (I have Chanel mini flap in black and gold but I can barely fit much plus is not very casual). I have been eyeing this for a while and saw some pics of it with the zucca strap you that kind of sold the bag for me. I just fear for the leather as I don't baby my bags, everything I have has some texture to the leather except for my Chloe Faye and I barely wear that one bc of that reason. I don't overstuff my bags, which is a good thing to begin with but I am not the best at storing them properly. How do you store yours? Thanks!


----------



## lilone

arivera0817 said:


> Ahh thanks! Yes, I def want a black with gold hardware, I’m just scared of the smooth leather. I have a Celine Nano Luggage with silver thats more casual that I wear all the time but wished I had a black bag with gold hardware on certain occasions (I have Chanel mini flap in black and gold but I can barely fit much plus is not very casual). I have been eyeing this for a while and saw some pics of it with the zucca strap you that kind of sold the bag for me. I just fear for the leather as I don't baby my bags, everything I have has some texture to the leather except for my Chloe Faye and I barely wear that one bc of that reason. I don't overstuff my bags, which is a good thing to begin with but I am not the best at storing them properly. How do you store yours? Thanks!


I am pretty careful with my bags, but I do use them without worrying too much about them.  I do remove their straps and place them back in the bag and then place the bag in it's dust bag.  I enjoy my bags and don't baby them, but I am not rough with them either.  I hope that helps!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Does anyone have the regular Peekaboo in large size with smooth leather and occasionally puts a laptop (e.g. macbook air 13') in it? Wondering if the leather/bottom would loose shape if it was used as a work bag for several years. I like the look of soft leather, but not the bumpy surface I see on many used pieces on Ebay and vestiaire...


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

axia said:


> I recently bought this peekaboo in ginza 6.  I am in love but I'm normally a black tote kind of girl so this is forcing some adjustments to my everyday carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271215


Hi, 
I am looking to purchase an exactly same bag as yours but the seller said the tag has been gone.  can you take a picture of the serial number of your bag?  I would like to compare it to the bag I am eyeing. thanks so much!


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

stephlny78 said:


> I have similar questions. I'm looking for a new everyday bag - in black. How well do these bags wear in the lambskin? A lot of them look rather shapeless on the resale market. I love how classic this bag looks but am curious about using it as a daily bag?


 to be honest i am not sure about lambskin. I have been wanting a peekaboo bag for ages then eventually i decided to go for it. I am quite disappointed with the wear of lambskin. This is the least used bag in my collection like 10 times in the last 2 years and yet has shown the most wear. This is already the status. I still love the peekaboo but perhaps not the nappa.


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

dawnperiwinkle said:


> to be honest i am not sure about lambskin. I have been wanting a peekaboo bag for ages then eventually i decided to go for it. I am quite disappointed with the wear of lambskin. This is the least used bag in my collection like 10 times in the last 2 years and yet has shown the most wear. This is already the status. I still love the peekaboo but perhaps not the nappa.


This is the peekaboo mini


----------



## Annie J

CrackBerryCream said:


> Does anyone have the regular Peekaboo in large size with smooth leather and occasionally puts a laptop (e.g. macbook air 13') in it? Wondering if the leather/bottom would loose shape if it was used as a work bag for several years. I like the look of soft leather, but not the bumpy surface I see on many used pieces on Ebay and vestiaire...



I think you might be looking at older models on EBay etc. They used to be significantly floppier with, I think, possibly different material, and definitely different construction making them less structured than they are now.  The seams used to be turned in, now they are turned out and glazed. The older ones look like thinner leather to me, but I haven’t seen one in person so I can’t be sure about that.  I don’t know how far back it changed. I have black Peekaboos bought in the last 2 or 3 years new, used regularly and holding up very well, not showing any wear at all. They recover their shape fine if I’ve carried anything lumpy in them. I can’t say for sure how they’d hold up with a regular load of a laptop, as I haven’t carried anything that large regularly. I have my iPad in them with no problem. I treat them quite well but I do use them as bags, not mere decoration!   I have a large Selleria too, which I got to be that touch more practical and robust for travel (thinking of potential scratches sustained when pushing bags under the airline seat in front) but my heart belongs to the beautiful smooth ones!


----------



## MahaM

dawnperiwinkle said:


> to be honest i am not sure about lambskin. I have been wanting a peekaboo bag for ages then eventually i decided to go for it. I am quite disappointed with the wear of lambskin. This is the least used bag in my collection like 10 times in the last 2 years and yet has shown the most wear. This is already the status. I still love the peekaboo but perhaps not the nappa.


I’m also considering a Mini Peekaboo and loved the Napa leather as it makes the real light. I’m still not sure about the color and I noticed several times when I check the bag that the quality is not perfect ! 
And your comment worries me more ..

I was thinking of getting a Mini Peekaboo or Medium Lady Dior and leaned much more toward the Peekaboo as it is more functional . 
But I’m worried about the quality of the bag because it is still an expensive bag for Fendi .


----------



## arivera0817

MahaM said:


> I’m also considering a Mini Peekaboo and loved the Napa leather as it makes the real light. I’m still not sure about the color and I noticed several times when I check the bag that the quality is not perfect !
> And your comment worries me more ..
> 
> I was thinking of getting a Mini Peekaboo or Medium Lady Dior and leaned much more toward the Peekaboo as it is more functional .
> But I’m worried about the quality of the bag because it is still an expensive bag for Fendi .



I went with a peekaboo but it is a runway version so it is not lambskin, super hard to find. I am still waiting for it so we’ll see when it comes in. I lusted over a peekaboo forever but this is what stopped me, the lambskin is beautiful but it doesn't look like it will hold its shape and scratches easily and I am not one to baby my bags. Most pictures I’ve seen always look all floppy after a few years and that worries me. It is a beautiful bag in lambskin but i’m very clumsy and that worries me lol 

If you like silver hardware consider a selleria tho, they are even more beautiful imo and seem to hold more of their value. I prefer gold hardware, although the runway version i purchased is silver lol (but it has a confetti bar and with a wrappy the silver wont show as much!) but if you like silver I’d consider that. 

Btw- a lady dior is next on my list lol twinsies!


----------



## MahaM

arivera0817 said:


> I went with a peekaboo but it is a runway version so it is not lambskin, super hard to find. I am still waiting for it so we’ll see when it comes in. I lusted over a peekaboo forever but this is what stopped me, the lambskin is beautiful but it doesn't look like it will hold its shape and scratches easily and I am not one to baby my bags. Most pictures I’ve seen always look all floppy after a few years and that worries me. It is a beautiful bag in lambskin but i’m very clumsy and that worries me lol
> 
> If you like silver hardware consider a selleria tho, they are even more beautiful imo and seem to hold more of their value. I prefer gold hardware, although the runway version i purchased is silver lol (but it has a confetti bar and with a wrappy the silver wont show as much!) but if you like silver I’d consider that.
> 
> Btw- a lady dior is next on my list lol twinsies!



Thanks for your input.
The runway bag is real cool! Great choice...enjoy it!

Yeah, I want silver hardware but the selleria feel little heavier. But you are right it might be a better option.

And yeah,  a Peakboo should come before The Lady Dior is it is much more function and easy to use.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you for the explanation! In that case I'll take a look at them in person. 



Annie J said:


> I think you might be looking at older models on EBay etc. They used to be significantly floppier with, I think, possibly different material, and definitely different construction making them less structured than they are now.  The seams used to be turned in, now they are turned out and glazed. The older ones look like thinner leather to me, but I haven’t seen one in person so I can’t be sure about that.  I don’t know how far back it changed. I have black Peekaboos bought in the last 2 or 3 years new, used regularly and holding up very well, not showing any wear at all. They recover their shape fine if I’ve carried anything lumpy in them. I can’t say for sure how they’d hold up with a regular load of a laptop, as I haven’t carried anything that large regularly. I have my iPad in them with no problem. I treat them quite well but I do use them as bags, not mere decoration!   I have a large Selleria too, which I got to be that touch more practical and robust for travel (thinking of potential scratches sustained when pushing bags under the airline seat in front) but my heart belongs to the beautiful smooth ones!


----------



## Annie J

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you for the explanation! In that case I'll take a look at them in person.


By the way, I think, at least currently, it’s only the mini that is sometimes lambskin, which people seem to worry about. It would make sense for the size, the softer material would be more appropriate for the smaller bag as the smaller frame would hold the shape and the softer material would make the space more usable.  I have a mini, holding up nicely.  I think that the regular (medium) and large Peekaboos are all calfskin. Mine certainly are, anyway, regular and large. Some have a lambskin lining inside the calfskin. Selleria is different again. My large Selleria Peekaboo is much floppier than my large calfskin Peekaboo, I just have it for situations where sustaining scratches would be much likelier and the Roman leather would show it less if it did happen.  You can see all the leather descriptions on the Fendi website so you should be able to pick the one that meets your needs!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you so much! Yes, the large one I'm looking at is the calf leather. Glad to hear it holds its shape well 



Annie J said:


> By the way, I think, at least currently, it’s only the mini that is sometimes lambskin, which people seem to worry about. It would make sense for the size, the softer material would be more appropriate for the smaller bag as the smaller frame would hold the shape and the softer material would make the space more usable.  I have a mini, holding up nicely.  I think that the regular (medium) and large Peekaboos are all calfskin. Mine certainly are, anyway, regular and large. Some have a lambskin lining inside the calfskin. Selleria is different again. My large Selleria Peekaboo is much floppier than my large calfskin Peekaboo, I just have it for situations where sustaining scratches would be much likelier and the Roman leather would show it less if it did happen.  You can see all the leather descriptions on the Fendi website so you should be able to pick the one that meets your needs!


----------



## arivera0817

Are items from luxurynextseason authentic? I purchased one the bags from a seller who said she bought it from her, the mini peekaboo runway edition with the confetti bar that has been popular here and on instagram. I sent the pictures to ***************** and they deemed the item not authentic with the following statement “The reasons this item is not authentic include but are not limited to:
SERIAL NUMBER” 

Any experience with either luxurynextseason or ******************?


----------



## Addicted to bags

arivera0817 said:


> Are items from luxurynextseason authentic? I purchased one the bags from a seller who said she bought it from her, the mini peekaboo runway edition with the confetti bar that has been popular here and on instagram. I sent the pictures to ***************** and they deemed the item not authentic with the following statement “The reasons this item is not authentic include but are not limited to:
> SERIAL NUMBER”
> 
> Any experience with either luxurynextseason or ******************?


Great question! I purchased a bag from LNS and the confetti bar that goes around the clasp just fell off! I hardly used the bag and it happened after maybe 10 wears? I want to take it to a cobbler for repair but I can't believe a real Fendi bag would do that.


----------



## arivera0817

Addicted to bags said:


> Great question! I purchased a bag from LNS and the confetti bar that goes around the clasp just fell off! I hardly used the bag and it happened after maybe 10 wears? I want to take it to a cobbler for repair but I can't believe a real Fendi bag would do that.



Thanks for your response, I have read that she is a reputable seller that has ties with Fendi and that is why she is the only one selling that particular bag but idk. I don't own many Fendi items other than a strap you, when i compare the branding and stitching it does not appear to be fake but I still went ahead and paid to have it authenticated since it was my first time purchasing from a reseller and not a boutique. I dont have a reason to believe the seller lied about purchasing from luxurynextseason since that is the only place I’ve seen the bag being sold and everyone who owns it has bought it from there. I used a reputable authentication service (not sure if the forum will automatically star out the name again) but bc the bags are supposedly “runway models” idk if that matters? 

I contacted the seller and waiting to hear back. It struck me as weird how luxurynextseason always had “another bag that just came in”  or “the last one being sold” when someone emailed and asked about this particular “rare” bag. But they also state in their website “ We urge all of our clients to verify the authenticity of their product at any Official Designer Brand's Stores or Authorized Retailers to resolve any doubt they may have. All designer brands have serial numbers of their products, which can be easily verified.” So idk, ugh.


----------



## Addicted to bags

arivera0817 said:


> Thanks for your response, I have read that she is a reputable seller that has ties with Fendi and that is why she is the only one selling that particular bag but idk. I don't own many Fendi items other than a strap you, when i compare the branding and stitching it does not appear to be fake but I still went ahead and paid to have it authenticated since it was my first time purchasing from a reseller and not a boutique. I dont have a reason to believe the seller lied about purchasing from luxurynextseason since that is the only place I’ve seen the bag being sold and everyone who owns it has bought it from there. I used a reputable authentication service (not sure if the forum will automatically star out the name again) but bc the bags are supposedly “runway models” idk if that matters?
> 
> I contacted the seller and waiting to hear back. It struck me as weird how luxurynextseason always had “another bag that just came in”  or “the last one being sold” when someone emailed and asked about this particular “rare” bag. But they also state in their website “ We urge all of our clients to verify the authenticity of their product at any Official Designer Brand's Stores or Authorized Retailers to resolve any doubt they may have. All designer brands have serial numbers of their products, which can be easily verified.” So idk, ugh.



Yes this!! They always had another one available. 

I own many different luxury brand bags and my Fendi from LNS feels and looks real. It's just put me off the acrylic plate fell off so easily. I haven't had time to have it authenticated and plus I've owned the bag for a little over a year so it's a moot point for me to authenticate it now. I'm not saying it's fake but I am not too happy about the bag anymore and probably wouldn't purchase from LNS again.


----------



## arivera0817

Update: 
This was the response she got:
“It’s a sample bag for fashion shows. That’s why authenticators don’t want to approve sample bags, they only bless store goodies. Designers don’t sell those sample bags in the market, they change serial numbers combination in order to prevent it from the retail market. That’s the reason.”

She also sent her a video of a girl who bought a bag from her and so did one of her subscribers and apparently she was selling the bag to fashionphile who flagged it as a counterfit. Apparently Penny called fashionphile so the girl could get her bag back and not be destroyed. She also offered the seller help selling the bag as they have a “huge waiting list”.


----------



## Addicted to bags

arivera0817 said:


> Update:
> This was the response she got:
> “It’s a sample bag for fashion shows. That’s why authenticators don’t want to approve sample bags, they only bless store goodies. Designers don’t sell those sample bags in the market, they change serial numbers combination in order to prevent it from the retail market. That’s the reason.”
> 
> She also sent her a video of a girl who bought a bag from her and so did one of her subscribers and apparently she was selling the bag to fashionphile who flagged it as a counterfit. Apparently Penny called fashionphile so the girl could get her bag back and not be destroyed. *She also offered the seller help selling the bag as they have a “huge waiting list”.*


Wait, they are still selling this gray sample bag at LNS?!? Wow, they sure made a lot of samples 
I believe it's supposedly from 2017 season? Shouldn't Fendi have caught on and cashed in on this bag themselves? Hmmm, very interesting and thank you for sharing arivera0817. Interesting that my "sample bag" broke so easily.....


----------



## arivera0817

Addicted to bags said:


> Wait, they are still selling this gray sample bag at LNS?!? Wow, they sure made a lot of samples
> I believe it's supposedly from 2017 season? Shouldn't Fendi have caught on and cashed in on this bag themselves? Hmmm, very interesting and thank you for sharing arivera0817. Interesting that my "sample bag" broke so easily.....



She has it listed as out of stock on her website, before I found this seller I had emailed LNS since many people said they had luck emailing her asking about the bag and she told me they had one “they just received” , I asked if it was new and she said they only sell new items (ummm). Either way LNS was asking for $2900 for the bag, considering a new peekaboo is a few hundred more I decided to go with the seller I found and get it authenticated which led me here. The bag is from 2016 I believe which is why i find it weird she has so many available for something that was not produced to the public. Like I said- the item doesn't appear to be fake,  the whole thing is just fishy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

arivera0817 said:


> She has it listed as out of stock on her website, before I found this seller I had emailed LNS since many people said they had luck emailing her asking about the bag and she told me they had one “they just received” , I asked if it was new and she said they only sell new items (ummm). Either way LNS was asking for $2900 for the bag, considering a new peekaboo is a few hundred more I decided to go with the seller I found and get it authenticated which led me here. The bag is from 2016 I believe which is why i find it weird she has so many available for something that was not produced to the public. Like I said- the item doesn't appear to be fake,  the whole thing is just fishy.


Fully agree! Maybe she has a elves in a warehouse making them for her


----------



## Adrian Ho

arivera0817 said:


> She has it listed as out of stock on her website, before I found this seller I had emailed LNS since many people said they had luck emailing her asking about the bag and she told me they had one “they just received” , I asked if it was new and she said they only sell new items (ummm). Either way LNS was asking for $2900 for the bag, considering a new peekaboo is a few hundred more I decided to go with the seller I found and get it authenticated which led me here. The bag is from 2016 I believe which is why i find it weird she has so many available for something that was not produced to the public. Like I said- the item doesn't appear to be fake,  the whole thing is just fishy.



I had bought the same one from her before, and when the package arrived, it wasn’t just feeling right. I thought I was buying a legit bag from Fendi through her, but the hardware was wrapped in blue clear tape, and the leather has very distinct smell. I thought it was very weird, so I examined inside for the serial number, and it was hollow!? What!? Hmm and then I checked the booklet it came with and found QR code, so I quickly scanned it and it took to open WeChat app which is a messaging app mainly used by Chinese people. This just made me wonder if the bag was made in China... I’m not sure.

My instinct told me something wasn’t right, so I DMed her and asked her about the serial number to which she replied pretty much the same like it’s a sample bag blah blah blahh. I just told her that I wanted a refund and she did. I will never buy this particular bag again. It’s a $2,700 dollars bag and is only sample bag. Why would I want to pay a sample bag so much that I can just buy a bag that comes straight from the store without any doubts of authenticity. What if I need a repair, will Fendi deem it as an authentic bag and repair for me? 

Sorry for this message, but I really want to share my experience with you after reading your posts.


----------



## arivera0817

Adrian Ho said:


> I had bought the same one from her before, and when the package arrived, it wasn’t just feeling right. I thought I was buying a legit bag from Fendi through her, but the hardware was wrapped in blue clear tape, and the leather has very distinct smell. I thought it was very weird, so I examined inside for the serial number, and it was hollow!? What!? Hmm and then I checked the booklet it came with and found QR code, so I quickly scanned it and it took to open WeChat app which is a messaging app mainly used by Chinese people. This just made me wonder if the bag was made in China... I’m not sure.
> 
> My instinct told me something wasn’t right, so I DMed her and asked her about the serial number to which she replied pretty much the same like it’s a sample bag blah blah blahh. I just told her that I wanted a refund and she did. I will never buy this particular bag again. It’s a $2,700 dollars bag and is only sample bag. Why would I want to pay a sample bag so much that I can just buy a bag that comes straight from the store without any doubts of authenticity. What if I need a repair, will Fendi deem it as an authentic bag and repair for me?
> 
> Sorry for this message, but I really want to share my experience with you after reading your posts.



No thanks this is very helpful. Its odd, like I instastalked her and saw that she gets invited to showrooms and workrooms by Fendi. Just recently she got a personalized selleria with her name engraved from them, so I feel like the bag can’t be fake cause they would know... but it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Adrian Ho

arivera0817 said:


> No thanks this is very helpful. Its odd, like I instastalked her and saw that she gets invited to showrooms and workrooms by Fendi. Just recently she got a personalized selleria with her name engraved from them, so I feel like the bag can’t be fake cause they would know... but it just doesn't seem right.



Yea... I just can’t wrap my head around that... I wonder if anyone ever tries to bring that “runway” version peekaboo to Fendi store and asks for a repair and what they will say.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

yknow ladies, i am also eying that edition peekaboo and i've shortlisted a seller on my local resale site. she mentioned she got it from LNS too! also randomly googled and a lady on YT also mentioned she got hers there. how is that possible that so many pieces are being sold on that platform?


----------



## creamyscreamy

Latte_Queen said:


> Here are a few photos of my dark gray mini and my black essentially bags. I love both and use both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254784
> View attachment 4254789
> View attachment 4254792
> View attachment 4254793


What do you prefer wearing crossbody?


----------



## blumster

Penny is dear friends with Sylvia Fendi..  She just revealed a piece on her instagram that was made especially for her and presented to her by Sylvia herself.  She sells many different brands on her website.... I too bought this edition of the peekaboo and feel that it is legit.  I have since sold it because the size felt too small for me but I had no doubts in my mind that it was authentic.  She is the real deal


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Firstfullsteps said:


> yknow ladies, i am also eying that edition peekaboo and i've shortlisted a seller on my local resale site. she mentioned she got it from LNS too! also randomly googled and a lady on YT also mentioned she got hers there. how is that possible that so many pieces are being sold on that platform?


ok its not 1 seller but 2 on the local resale site that got theirs from LNS. that's just weird.


----------



## ztory

My thought is, if it feels weird/off or make you doubt it, then its probably so. Maybe it is legit but if you dont feel absolutely sure the bag is real and always will think about it, then return/dont buy because it will always be that itch in your mind. There are a massive amount of other bags out there.


----------



## PLC7

Just to pipe in about LNS...I bought a Celine bag from her last year. I never questioned its authenticity, it felt real. When I was ready to let the bag go, I gave it to my usual consignment store who said Tradesy deemed it a fake because of the serial number. I reached out to Penny who expressed surprise but was willing to take the bag back for a refund. Eventually, I heard back from the consignment store, who, apparently had heard back from Tradesy. They had changed their mind and upon further review, said the bag was indeed authentic. 

Anyway, after that and a recent hiccup with HG bags, I will no longer buy from re-sellers. The savings aren’t worth it, to me.


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

I am saving up for my first Peekaboo, hope to buy it in september. However, Melissa Soldera on YouTube mentioned that there might be a big price increase coming. Anyone here that knows more about that?


----------



## victoroliveira

Lately i've been thinking a lot about a peekaboo.
I've found some interesting prices in the preloved market for a large one, but I'm having second thoughts about the size, I think might too big for me. (I'm 5.5).
Would be great if anyone here could help me out, especially with size comparisons or mod shots!
TIA


----------



## Chanbal

lilone said:


> View attachment 4401251
> 
> Ha, ha...I also own the Alma BB in black Epi!  We have good taste!  I would suggest looking on Fashionphile as they are about 50% less than buying them new.  Here is a picture I took of the Dove Peekaboo and a black grommet short handle.  Sorry not a great photo.



*Question on the shoulder mini (or short) strap for a peekaboo:*
The mini strap is advertised as a shoulder mini strap; is it comfortable on the shoulder? It looks too small and I wonder if interferes with the bag handle. I've a peekaboo, and the original strap is too long for me, so I would like to replace it with a better shoulder strap.  Thanks!


----------



## Annie J

Chanbal said:


> *Question on the shoulder mini (or short) strap for a peekaboo:*
> The mini strap is advertised as a shoulder mini strap; is it comfortable on the shoulder? It looks too small and I wonder if interferes with the bag handle. I've a peekaboo, and the original strap is too long for me, so I would like to replace it with a better shoulder strap.  Thanks!



If you mean would a mini Strap You interfere with the bag handle on a regular (medium) size classic Peekaboo (and not an Essentially or an X-Lite, of which I have no experience), the answer is, yes, it will. I bought a mini strap and somewhat regretted it as it is uncomfortable and awkward on the shoulder, too close to the bag handle, and also isn’t great to carry it by hand either, because it sits very close in height to the bag handle. I do use it (I have one of the metallic studded ones) but view it as decoration, not a functional item. 

I think I am right in saying that the regular size Strap Yous are all shorter and wider than the shoulder strap that the regular Peekaboo comes with. They would certainly work better as a shoulder strap with the regular/medium classic Peekaboo. I have one of those straps and that works fine.  Most if not all of the Strap Yous are not adjustable, as far as I can remember, so you’d have to check they’re short enough for you.  I’m not 100% certain whether all regular Strap Yous are the same length as mine, and I’m not at home right now and so I can’t double check, I’m afraid; however you should be able to see that on the Fendi site. So if we’re talking about a regular (medium) size Peekaboo, a regular Strap You might be what you need. 

If it’s a mini Peekaboo you have ... I do have a mini Peekaboo but haven’t tried the mini Strap You on it and, again, I’m afraid I’m not at home right now so can’t check if the smaller bag handle and the mini Strap You would interfere with each other in the same way if it is to be used as a shoulder strap. Probably not, or I guess they wouldn’t sell them as ‘shoulder straps’ (though that just could be a translation issue ... ), but you might want to keep asking in case someone else can answer on that point. However the mini straps are undoubtedly quite short and you would be using your mini Peekaboo tucked quite high under your arm, I THINK, from memory and extrapolation, almost small Baguette-style.


----------



## Annie J

victoroliveira said:


> Lately i've been thinking a lot about a peekaboo.
> I've found some interesting prices in the preloved market for a large one, but I'm having second thoughts about the size, I think might too big for me. (I'm 5.5).
> Would be great if anyone here could help me out, especially with size comparisons or mod shots!
> TIA


I’m a 5’6” woman and I can’t post a mod shot, I’m afraid, but I would say ... I have both large and regular/medium (classic, not X-Lite, Essentially etc) and they both look fine for my size. I think a regular/medium could potentially look too conventionally lady-like on a man because in that size, with its shape, it just has a slightly more conventional classic ladies’ handbag feel to it (especially with the gold hardware, a little less so with the palladium hardware) The large is not enormous and might be a better bet for you?  I think the large Peekaboo is a great bag for a man and I’d get one for my husband, if only he didn’t believe no bag can be worth more than about £30!

Edited to add: By the way, of course, there is a specific men’s model which has slightly different features. Perhaps that’s what you meant anyway. But I think the large classic model would be lovely for a man too.


----------



## victoroliveira

Thank you, Annie! 
I totally agree with your opinion for a medium size for a guy..
I couldn't find the men's version here in Brazil preloved or new  



Annie J said:


> I’m a 5’6” woman and I can’t post a mod shot, I’m afraid, but I would say ... I have both large and regular/medium (classic, not X-Lite, Essentially etc) and they both look fine for my size. I think a regular/medium could potentially look too conventionally lady-like on a man because in that size, with its shape, it just has a slightly more conventional classic ladies’ handbag feel to it (especially with the gold hardware, a little less so with the palladium hardware) The large is not enormous and might be a better bet for you?  I think the large Peekaboo is a great bag for a man and I’d get one for my husband, if only he didn’t believe no bag can be worth more than about £30!
> 
> Edited to add: By the way, of course, there is a specific men’s model which has slightly different features. Perhaps that’s what you meant anyway. But I think the large classic model would be lovely for a man too.


----------



## Annie J

victoroliveira said:


> Thank you, Annie!
> I totally agree with your opinion for a medium size for a guy..
> I couldn't find the men's version here in Brazil preloved or new


Ah, that’s a shame. Still, I think the other one in the large size is fairly unisex anyway. I’m pretty sure I’ve seen men talking about this somewhere in the Fendi forum. I definitely don’t think the large would be too big for you, in any case. Hope you find one you like. I think they’re so fresh and modern but so classic too, and the quality is great. I personally would not buy a very old model because at some point they changed the structure and the leather.  This certainly applies to the medium size and I think it applies to the old large ones too, though I’m not certain about the large. Certainly the newer large ones anyway have turned out, glazed seams which hold the bag’s structure really well. They now ‘peek’ less easily than they used to, but hold their structure better and I feel are likely to last much better (though Selleria leather will drop quite readily; I have both types but I love the smooth calf best!)

I just had a look: there’s lots of chat in the Fendi Fellas thread. Have you looked there or asked AverageJoe or one of the other guys who post there?  Maybe you already have. Maybe one of the new Peekaboo models would suit you, too.


----------



## Annie J

Chanbal said:


> *Question on the shoulder mini (or short) strap for a peekaboo:*
> The mini strap is advertised as a shoulder mini strap; is it comfortable on the shoulder? It looks too small and I wonder if interferes with the bag handle. I've a peekaboo, and the original strap is too long for me, so I would like to replace it with a better shoulder strap.  Thanks!





Annie J said:


> If you mean would a mini Strap You interfere with the bag handle on a regular (medium) size classic Peekaboo (and not an Essentially or an X-Lite, of which I have no experience), the answer is, yes, it will. I bought a mini strap and somewhat regretted it as it is uncomfortable and awkward on the shoulder, too close to the bag handle, and also isn’t great to carry it by hand either, because it sits very close in height to the bag handle. I do use it (I have one of the metallic studded ones) but view it as decoration, not a functional item.
> 
> I think I am right in saying that the regular size Strap Yous are all shorter and wider than the shoulder strap that the regular Peekaboo comes with. They would certainly work better as a shoulder strap with the regular/medium classic Peekaboo. I have one of those straps and that works fine.  Most if not all of the Strap Yous are not adjustable, as far as I can remember, so you’d have to check they’re short enough for you.  I’m not 100% certain whether all regular Strap Yous are the same length as mine, and I’m not at home right now and so I can’t double check, I’m afraid; however you should be able to see that on the Fendi site. So if we’re talking about a regular (medium) size Peekaboo, a regular Strap You might be what you need.
> 
> If it’s a mini Peekaboo you have ... I do have a mini Peekaboo but haven’t tried the mini Strap You on it and, again, I’m afraid I’m not at home right now so can’t check if the smaller bag handle and the mini Strap You would interfere with each other in the same way if it is to be used as a shoulder strap. Probably not, or I guess they wouldn’t sell them as ‘shoulder straps’ (though that just could be a translation issue ... ), but you might want to keep asking in case someone else can answer on that point. However the mini straps are undoubtedly quite short and you would be using your mini Peekaboo tucked quite high under your arm, I THINK, from memory and extrapolation, almost small Baguette-style.



I just thought I should add, if it’s a mini Peekaboo you have, you could easily use a regular Strap You on it, it would just look a little chunkier with it.


----------



## Chanbal

Annie J said:


> I just thought I should add, if it’s a mini Peekaboo you have, you could easily use a regular Strap You on it, it would just look a little chunkier with it.


Thanks for your input, I have a regular peekaboo. From what I understood, the mini shoulder strap is useless. I will try to go to the store one of these days to check on the other straps.


----------



## Annie J

Chanbal said:


> Thanks for your input, I have a regular peekaboo. From what I understood, the mini shoulder strap is useless. I will try to go to the store one of these days to check on the other straps.


I think the mini Strap You is specifically for the mini bags but I think it may work better on the Kan I than it does on the mini Peekaboo. I might be remembering a little wrong about that, might be fine for the mini PB. But I certainly wouldn’t get it for a regular PB. 
Hope you find one that works for you!


----------



## averagejoe

victoroliveira said:


> Thank you, Annie!
> I totally agree with your opinion for a medium size for a guy..
> I couldn't find the men's version here in Brazil preloved or new


Does Farfetch ship to Brazil? They have some men's Peekaboo bags. The small size (which is a bit over 15 inches wide) is a good men's size. It's as big as the largest Sac de Jour from Saint Laurent, which I saw you were also interested in on the Saint Laurent forum. 

If you prefer smaller bags, the men's Peekaboo Fit is smaller and slimmer, but looks like a laptop bag/briefcase. I don't think it works for casual looks in my opinion. I had a chance of buying the Fit at a really good price but I turned it down because I couldn't justify buying a casual bag that looks like a work bag (it wasn't big enough for work, though. I couldn't fit my water bottle in there).

The mini size of the men's Fit, however, is adorable. Looks perfect with the new small bag trend for guys, and is very casual due to its size. @fatcat2523 has one. I wouldn't mind adding that to my collection, although I'm eyeing the X-Lite Fit right now.


----------



## fatcat2523

averagejoe said:


> Does Farfetch ship to Brazil? They have some men's Peekaboo bags. The small size (which is a bit over 15 inches wide) is a good men's size. It's as big as the largest Sac de Jour from Saint Laurent, which I saw you were also interested in on the Saint Laurent forum.
> 
> If you prefer smaller bags, the men's Peekaboo Fit is smaller and slimmer, but looks like a laptop bag/briefcase. I don't think it works for casual looks in my opinion. I had a chance of buying the Fit at a really good price but I turned it down because I couldn't justify buying a casual bag that looks like a work bag (it wasn't big enough for work, though. I couldn't fit my water bottle in there).
> 
> The mini size of the men's Fit, however, is adorable. Looks perfect with the new small bag trend for guys, and is very casual due to its size. @fatcat2523 has one. I wouldn't mind adding that to my collection, although I'm eyeing the X-Lite Fit right now.


The mini size is definitely causal looking but it actually hold quite a bit. It is my go to bag now.


----------



## victoroliveira

They do! But the duties are INSANE, so unless it's on sale or it's from a local boutique, it's not worth it. the price goes double when you buy from other country. I'm traveling to Europe pretty soon so I might wait and see it in person.
And the X-Lite fit it's just amazing, i'm also eyeing it!
I'm still not sure about the SDJ, I think it can get too formal for my lifestyle. The peekaboo looks a bit more relaxed.



averagejoe said:


> Does Farfetch ship to Brazil? They have some men's Peekaboo bags. The small size (which is a bit over 15 inches wide) is a good men's size. It's as big as the largest Sac de Jour from Saint Laurent, which I saw you were also interested in on the Saint Laurent forum.
> 
> If you prefer smaller bags, the men's Peekaboo Fit is smaller and slimmer, but looks like a laptop bag/briefcase. I don't think it works for casual looks in my opinion. I had a chance of buying the Fit at a really good price but I turned it down because I couldn't justify buying a casual bag that looks like a work bag (it wasn't big enough for work, though. I couldn't fit my water bottle in there).
> 
> The mini size of the men's Fit, however, is adorable. Looks perfect with the new small bag trend for guys, and is very casual due to its size. @fatcat2523 has one. I wouldn't mind adding that to my collection, although I'm eyeing the X-Lite Fit right now.


----------



## Annie J

victoroliveira said:


> They do! But the duties are INSANE, so unless it's on sale or it's from a local boutique, it's not worth it. the price goes double when you buy from other country. I'm traveling to Europe pretty soon so I might wait and see it in person.
> And the X-Lite fit it's just amazing, i'm also eyeing it!
> I'm still not sure about the SDJ, I think it can get too formal for my lifestyle. The peekaboo looks a bit more relaxed.


If you are travelling to Europe it could be a good option to buy there, maybe you’ll find a good price, though I guess you’ll have to declare and pay import duties on the way back. There are online resale sites in Europe selling pre-owned; I don’t know if they ship to Brazil or if the duties would make them too unattractive anyway.  At least if you can see them in Europe you’ll have a really good idea of which one really suits you, especially if you’re considering buying pre-owned with the possibility of not being able to return just because it turns out it’s the wrong bag for you. 

Duties are HORRIBLE!  Slightly off-topic, but because I am in need of a confessional and dare not admit it to anyone at home, I recently bought a Chloé skirt online from one of the big US retailers. Which is a crazy proposition price-wise. I couldn’t find my size left anywhere in Europe - just ONE appeared at the US store. So the price I paid was the European retail, plus all the duties and taxes involved in importing that item to the US, THEN the duties and taxes involved in importing a retail item back into Europe (UK - still in Europe  but probably leaving soon  ). I know I’m mad. I will wear the skirt forever, though.  It’s an investment. It is. (Keep repeating this to yourself, Annie). 

Anyway, back to bags and finding the right one for you. 

Have you seen the gorgeous Saint Laurent Manhattan bag?  Maybe it’s a touch too feminine for a man.  Maybe not, I don’t know.  It’s large, probably larger than the large Peekaboo. I would be so tempted to buy this bag (AM tempted to buy this bag) but can’t justify it as I’ve invested so much in my Peekaboo collection and it’s a little too similar. And I spent all that money on the skirt ...

The pictures are from Matches Fashion. I hope it’s ok to post those. 

View attachment 4447647
View attachment 4447648
View attachment 4447647
View attachment 4447648


----------



## Annie J

SuzanneVuitton said:


> I am saving up for my first Peekaboo, hope to buy it in september. However, Melissa Soldera on YouTube mentioned that there might be a big price increase coming. Anyone here that knows more about that?


I have noticed prices go up in really big increments sometimes but can’t remember quite when it happens and don’t know if it’s regular. I’m certain somebody else here will know. I was very glad to have bought my large Selleria in early October 2017 (a Christmas present from my husband, it was packed away until 25th December!) because by the end of December 2017/early January 2018, it was hundreds of pounds more expensive. The change could have been any time between 11th October when it was purchased and late December/early January, I don’t know exactly when it was. And I regret sending back the large calf Peekaboo thinking I couldn’t justify both, because I later decided I could ‘justify’ both (they’re ‘forever’ bags and fulfil different needs) and got it the next year at a hugely increased price.

In other words, it’s really worth finding out about the timing of changes because they can be really substantial, and waiting, unless you really have to, can sometimes unfortunately be a false economy. 

Is there somebody here who knows about price increase timings?


----------



## victoroliveira

When you're flying back home there's a limit of purchases that's not taxable. Usually they only tax electronics here.. 
And the manhattan tote it's just beautiful, I have such a huge crush with Saint Laurent,  I already have a lot of stuff from them, and now i'm trying to mix a little bit my closet. 



Annie J said:


> If you are travelling to Europe it could be a good option to buy there, maybe you’ll find a good price, though I guess you’ll have to declare and pay import duties on the way back. There are online resale sites in Europe selling pre-owned; I don’t know if they ship to Brazil or if the duties would make them too unattractive anyway.  At least if you can see them in Europe you’ll have a really good idea of which one really suits you, especially if you’re considering buying pre-owned with the possibility of not being able to return just because it turns out it’s the wrong bag for you. And I loved the "it's an investment" - it's always my excuse!! hahaahha
> 
> Duties are HORRIBLE!  Slightly off-topic, but because I am in need of a confessional and dare not admit it to anyone at home, I recently bought a Chloé skirt online from one of the big US retailers. Which is a crazy proposition price-wise. I couldn’t find my size left anywhere in Europe - just ONE appeared at the US store. So the price I paid was the European retail, plus all the duties and taxes involved in importing that item to the US, THEN the duties and taxes involved in importing a retail item back into Europe (UK - still in Europe  but probably leaving soon  ). I know I’m mad. I will wear the skirt forever, though.  It’s an investment. It is. (Keep repeating this to yourself, Annie).
> 
> Anyway, back to bags and finding the right one for you.
> 
> Have you seen the gorgeous Saint Laurent Manhattan bag?  Maybe it’s a touch too feminine for a man.  Maybe not, I don’t know.  It’s large, probably larger than the large Peekaboo. I would be so tempted to buy this bag (AM tempted to buy this bag) but can’t justify it as I’ve invested so much in my Peekaboo collection and it’s a little too similar. And I spent all that money on the skirt ...
> 
> The pictures are from Matches Fashion. I hope it’s ok to post those.
> 
> View attachment 4447647
> View attachment 4447648
> View attachment 4447647
> View attachment 4447648
> View attachment 4447652
> View attachment 4447653


----------



## averagejoe

victoroliveira said:


> They do! But the duties are INSANE, so unless it's on sale or it's from a local boutique, it's not worth it. the price goes double when you buy from other country. I'm traveling to Europe pretty soon so I might wait and see it in person.
> And the X-Lite fit it's just amazing, i'm also eyeing it!
> I'm still not sure about the SDJ, I think it can get too formal for my lifestyle. The peekaboo looks a bit more relaxed.


I agree with @Annie J . It will be nice to buy from Europe. You'll be able to save that and the VAT. 

And I thought we had it bad in Canada with the duties. It's a lot but not double the cost.


----------



## averagejoe

Annie J said:


> Duties are HORRIBLE!  Slightly off-topic, but because I am in need of a confessional and dare not admit it to anyone at home, I recently bought a Chloé skirt online from one of the big US retailers. Which is a crazy proposition price-wise. I couldn’t find my size left anywhere in Europe - just ONE appeared at the US store. So the price I paid was the European retail, plus all the duties and taxes involved in importing that item to the US, THEN the duties and taxes involved in importing a retail item back into Europe (UK - still in Europe  but probably leaving soon  ). I know I’m mad. I will wear the skirt forever, though.  It’s an investment. It is. (Keep repeating this to yourself, Annie).


That is just awful! The item ended back where it started but somehow the EU profited twice and the US profited as well.


----------



## Annie J

averagejoe said:


> That is just awful! The item ended back where it started but somehow the EU profited twice and the US profited as well.


I know, and I’m the sucker who knowingly went along with it for the sake of the skirt ... I’m positively ashamed!  I expect there may be some complicated route with multiple forms and declarations from various different parties in Italy (manufacture), France (Chloé base), US (retailer), Borderfree (processes the export/import duties and shipping) and UK (final destination) by which I could claim some of it back, but, phew, previous experiences tell me it may end in tears anyway, and life just may be too short for it! And don’t get me started on how bad I feel about all the pollution the transport of this skirt has entailed! This has to stop!  I will wear my Chloé skirt and gaze upon my Peekaboos and try to be satisfied.  I have definitely gone off topic here!  And now back to Peekaboos ...


----------



## Bumbles

Hi all, I heard the micro peekaboo went down in price? Is that correct? Anyone know why?


----------



## AndyMor

I bought a men’s peekaboo last year and I’m finding that it doesn’t stand upright on its own any longer. I haven’t abused it or anything and have even shelved it for months while I used other bags. Some reason, it falls forward when there’s nothing in the back compartment as a counterweight. Is this physics or poor design? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Metalblond

AndyMor said:


> I bought a men’s peekaboo last year and I’m finding that it doesn’t stand upright on its own any longer. I haven’t abused it or anything and have even shelved it for months while I used other bags. Some reason, it falls forward when there’s nothing in the back compartment as a counterweight. Is this physics or poor design? Anyone else have this problem?


I have a regular medium sized peekaboo that is doing the exact same thing!  I've stored mine properly and I don't even use it very often- never overstuffed it--and when I pulled it out of the box last week to take it out , it falls forward.  It's really annoying.  I'm thinking maybe getting a defender cover to help it balance better?


----------



## AndyMor

Metalblond said:


> I have a regular medium sized peekaboo that is doing the exact same thing!  I've stored mine properly and I don't even use it very often- never overstuffed it--and when I pulled it out of the box last week to take it out , it falls forward.  It's really annoying.  I'm thinking maybe getting a defender cover to help it balance better?


Sorry to hear that you have the same problem, but also somewhat relieved I’m not the only one. I loved my Peekaboo but now I’m kind of turned off with the quality and design of the bag. For its price, it should stand upright proudly to showcase the part that makes the bag go peekaboo... it’s now my rainy day bag lol.


----------



## ztory

Have you stored your bags standing up or lying down? Anything in the bag as it is stored?
My thought is that it can start to slouch do to being stored standing up due to heavy handle etc.i have read that for example a Kelly or Birkin by Hermes should always be stored lying down. With some paper in it (cant remember the english name of the type of paper).

Another thought is that the bag is designed to be handheld or used with a shoulder strap and that leather after a while softens.
And the base of the bag is quite small campares to the height of the bag, so it can be physics...

Maybe you should contact Fendi and ask for their opinion in the matter? Is that normal ”behaviour” after some use or should the bag always stand up when put on a table or similar without anything in it?
If it is something that is wrong then they should help you out, if not, then you know.

I will some day buy a Peekaboo but today i have a belt bag and cabas phantom from Celine. One is really rigid and hard and the leater is not soft, i would have to treat that bag really bad for it to start to slouch, the other one is soft, and its a bag that is deep. I know the sides one day will start to slouch/fall down if there is nothing in the bag due to the leather getting softer by use. 

So to sum up, i think (in mumien opinion) with any bag you have to think about:
How do i store it?
How is the leather, soft or hard?
How is the construction/design and proportions? 
How Do i use it/treat the bag?

I have for example seen Mulberry Bayswaters. Those bags are quite sturdy and stand up on their own in store. But when that bag with quite thick sturdy leather gets used it starts to loose it and after a while it cant stand on its own anymore. 

Good luck! I think checking the issue with Fendi could be a good Idea, Maybe its something wrong with the bags?


----------



## AndyMor

ztory said:


> Have you stored your bags standing up or lying down? Anything in the bag as it is stored?
> My thought is that it can start to slouch do to being stored standing up due to heavy handle etc.i have read that for example a Kelly or Birkin by Hermes should always be stored lying down. With some paper in it (cant remember the english name of the type of paper).
> 
> Another thought is that the bag is designed to be handheld or used with a shoulder strap and that leather after a while softens.
> And the base of the bag is quite small campares to the height of the bag, so it can be physics...
> 
> Maybe you should contact Fendi and ask for their opinion in the matter? Is that normal ”behaviour” after some use or should the bag always stand up when put on a table or similar without anything in it?
> If it is something that is wrong then they should help you out, if not, then you know.
> 
> I will some day buy a Peekaboo but today i have a belt bag and cabas phantom from Celine. One is really rigid and hard and the leater is not soft, i would have to treat that bag really bad for it to start to slouch, the other one is soft, and its a bag that is deep. I know the sides one day will start to slouch/fall down if there is nothing in the bag due to the leather getting softer by use.
> 
> So to sum up, i think (in mumien opinion) with any bag you have to think about:
> How do i store it?
> How is the leather, soft or hard?
> How is the construction/design and proportions?
> How Do i use it/treat the bag?
> 
> I have for example seen Mulberry Bayswaters. Those bags are quite sturdy and stand up on their own in store. But when that bag with quite thick sturdy leather gets used it starts to loose it and after a while it cant stand on its own anymore.
> 
> Good luck! I think checking the issue with Fendi could be a good Idea, Maybe its something wrong with the bags?


Thank you for the thoughts in your response. I definitely will check in with my sweet SA. Everything you stated makes sense, from the supple leather, small base, heavy hardware, etc. I also didn’t store my bag on its bag 100% of the time. I really don’t mind unstructured bags, but the peekaboo is unsightly when it sits face planted on my desk in the office. The other option is to keep it pressed against the wall with its back facing me....

I will be sure to report back with any advice from my SA.


----------



## Metalblond

ztory said:


> Have you stored your bags standing up or lying down? Anything in the bag as it is stored?
> My thought is that it can start to slouch do to being stored standing up due to heavy handle etc.i have read that for example a Kelly or Birkin by Hermes should always be stored lying down. With some paper in it (cant remember the english name of the type of paper).
> 
> Another thought is that the bag is designed to be handheld or used with a shoulder strap and that leather after a while softens.
> And the base of the bag is quite small campares to the height of the bag, so it can be physics...
> 
> Maybe you should contact Fendi and ask for their opinion in the matter? Is that normal ”behaviour” after some use or should the bag always stand up when put on a table or similar without anything in it?
> If it is something that is wrong then they should help you out, if not, then you know.
> 
> I will some day buy a Peekaboo but today i have a belt bag and cabas phantom from Celine. One is really rigid and hard and the leater is not soft, i would have to treat that bag really bad for it to start to slouch, the other one is soft, and its a bag that is deep. I know the sides one day will start to slouch/fall down if there is nothing in the bag due to the leather getting softer by use.
> 
> So to sum up, i think (in mumien opinion) with any bag you have to think about:
> How do i store it?
> How is the leather, soft or hard?
> How is the construction/design and proportions?
> How Do i use it/treat the bag?
> 
> I have for example seen Mulberry Bayswaters. Those bags are quite sturdy and stand up on their own in store. But when that bag with quite thick sturdy leather gets used it starts to loose it and after a while it cant stand on its own anymore.
> 
> Good luck! I think checking the issue with Fendi could be a good Idea, Maybe its something wrong with the bags?


Hi...thanks for your advice!  I store everything on it's side in a box with tissue or those little air cushions inside (like Hermes).  Gravity isn't anyone's friend   Anyway, I went to Fendi today and they said that you really have to balance things on either side to make it stand straight or else, yes, it falls down.  That's probably why they re-designed the bag without the heavy middle piece on the X-lite.  I think it's the heavy mid-section that causes the issue--too much weight on one side tips it over.  I was thinking it may have just been my bag (and AndyMor's bag) but, in my case, they said my bag looked brand new and there was nothing wrong with it--but it's something they hear a lot.  Just balance what you put in it.  Now, my bag empty does it, but that could be the weight of the strap or the way the handle is balanced.  It's annoying but normal, apparently.


----------



## AndyMor

Metalblond said:


> Hi...thanks for your advice!  I store everything on it's side in a box with tissue or those little air cushions inside (like Hermes).  Gravity isn't anyone's friend   Anyway, I went to Fendi today and they said that you really have to balance things on either side to make it stand straight or else, yes, it falls down.  That's probably why they re-designed the bag without the heavy middle piece on the X-lite.  I think it's the heavy mid-section that causes the issue--too much weight on one side tips it over.  I was thinking it may have just been my bag (and AndyMor's bag) but, in my case, they said my bag looked brand new and there was nothing wrong with it--but it's something they hear a lot.  Just balance what you put in it.  Now, my bag empty does it, but that could be the weight of the strap or the way the handle is balanced.  It's annoying but normal, apparently.


I got the same exact feedback, from the bag’s condition to the importance to keep something heavy in the back compartment. I didn’t gauge whether or not this is something they hear about a lot, but the redesign of the X-lite makes a lot of sense. I’m just not a fan of the seam going up the middle of that new model.


----------



## Annie J

AndyMor said:


> I bought a men’s peekaboo last year and I’m finding that it doesn’t stand upright on its own any longer. I haven’t abused it or anything and have even shelved it for months while I used other bags. Some reason, it falls forward when there’s nothing in the back compartment as a counterweight. Is this physics or poor design? Anyone else have this problem?





Metalblond said:


> I have a regular medium sized peekaboo that is doing the exact same thing!  I've stored mine properly and I don't even use it very often- never overstuffed it--and when I pulled it out of the box last week to take it out , it falls forward.  It's really annoying.  I'm thinking maybe getting a defender cover to help it balance better?





AndyMor said:


> Sorry to hear that you have the same problem, but also somewhat relieved I’m not the only one. I loved my Peekaboo but now I’m kind of turned off with the quality and design of the bag. For its price, it should stand upright proudly to showcase the part that makes the bag go peekaboo... it’s now my rainy day bag lol.





AndyMor said:


> Thank you for the thoughts in your response. I definitely will check in with my sweet SA. Everything you stated makes sense, from the supple leather, small base, heavy hardware, etc. I also didn’t store my bag on its bag 100% of the time. I really don’t mind unstructured bags, but the peekaboo is unsightly when it sits face planted on my desk in the office. The other option is to keep it pressed against the wall with its back facing me....
> 
> I will be sure to report back with any advice from my SA.





Metalblond said:


> Hi...thanks for your advice!  I store everything on it's side in a box with tissue or those little air cushions inside (like Hermes).  Gravity isn't anyone's friend   Anyway, I went to Fendi today and they said that you really have to balance things on either side to make it stand straight or else, yes, it falls down.  That's probably why they re-designed the bag without the heavy middle piece on the X-lite.  I think it's the heavy mid-section that causes the issue--too much weight on one side tips it over.  I was thinking it may have just been my bag (and AndyMor's bag) but, in my case, they said my bag looked brand new and there was nothing wrong with it--but it's something they hear a lot.  Just balance what you put in it.  Now, my bag empty does it, but that could be the weight of the strap or the way the handle is balanced.  It's annoying but normal, apparently.



Are these the calfskin or the Selleria Peekaboo?  I haven’t had these issues at all with my regular black calfskin Peekaboos. I look after them reasonably, but I don’t mollycoddle them, I want them to be useful and use them daily, alternating the GHW and the PHW.  I haven’t had the issue with my large calfskin Peekaboo either, but haven’t used it as much yet.  My large Selleria is a very different proposition and much floppier, though having a tougher, more resilient finish that is fairly scratch resistant (and/or would show scratches less). I don’t know if maybe the very slightly different design in the men’s versions makes any difference?

@ztory  made plenty of good suggestions.


----------



## AndyMor

Annie J said:


> Are these the calfskin or the Selleria Peekaboo?  I haven’t had these issues at all with my regular black calfskin Peekaboos. I look after them reasonably, but I don’t mollycoddle them, I want them to be useful and use them daily, alternating the GHW and the PHW.  I haven’t had the issue with my large calfskin Peekaboo either, but haven’t used it as much yet.  My large Selleria is a very different proposition and much floppier, though having a tougher, more resilient finish that is fairly scratch resistant (and/or would show scratches less). I don’t know if maybe the very slightly different design in the men’s versions makes any difference?
> 
> @ztory  made plenty of good suggestions.


Interesting theory and you’re probably onto something... yes, mine is in the Selleria leather!


----------



## Annie J

AndyMor said:


> Interesting theory and you’re probably onto something... yes, mine is in the Selleria leather!


Aha!  Yes, I find them very different. I got the Selleria for travelling, because the surface shows scratching less. It does stand up if weighted evenly but is floppier on the whole.


----------



## averagejoe

Metalblond said:


> I have a regular medium sized peekaboo that is doing the exact same thing!  I've stored mine properly and I don't even use it very often- never overstuffed it--and when I pulled it out of the box last week to take it out , it falls forward.  It's really annoying.  I'm thinking maybe getting a defender cover to help it balance better?


Do you have the regular men's Peekaboo, or the Peekaboo Fit (the slim one)?

I have the regular Peekaboo in "small" and mine stands on its own with no risk of flopping. I've used the bag several times and I don't even store it in a box because it's too big. 

I store my Peekaboo standing upright rather than on its back. Mine is in the Selleria leather.


----------



## AndyMor

averagejoe said:


> Do you have the regular men's Peekaboo, or the Peekaboo Fit (the slim one)?
> 
> I have the regular Peekaboo in "small" and mine stands on its own with no risk of flopping. I've used the bag several times and I don't even store it in a box because it's too big.
> 
> I store my Peekaboo standing upright rather than on its back. Mine is in the Selleria leather.


I have the regular men’s Peekaboo that measures about 40cm across. It’s currently on the shelf again in its dust bag


----------



## averagejoe

AndyMor said:


> I have the regular men’s Peekaboo that measures about 40cm across. It’s currently on the shelf again in its dust bag


Can you stuff it back up with tissue so that the bottom is sturdy enough to stand on its own? If you store it that way, then it may be able to stand up on its own again after a while.


----------



## Metalblond

averagejoe said:


> Can you stuff it back up with tissue so that the bottom is sturdy enough to stand on its own? If you store it that way, then it may be able to stand up on its own again after a while.[/QUOTE


----------



## Metalblond

averagejoe said:


> Can you stuff it back up with tissue so that the bottom is sturdy enough to stand on its own? If you store it that way, then it may be able to stand up on its own again after a while.


Great suggestion! I think mine (medium regular Peekaboo in calfskin) may have a bit of softening going on in the leather --not quite a slouch but sort of like a "pre-slouch" going on on one side (I don't know if that makes sense--but it appears that the leather is softening more on one side-most likely due to my wallet and stuff carried more on that one side than the other. I never thought to balance it when I first got it...my fault on that). I think the little bit of softening on the leather may make it want to tip a bit - since the more structured side isn't the side that wants to go over. I took the bag out for my summer rotation (it's dove gray)- so with items balanced on both sides in it it seems to be standing much better. When I'm not using it I'm going to try stuffing it with tissue and let it stand empty. Thank you!


----------



## amandaimee

I'm planning to possibly purchase the peekaboo essentially in calfskin as my first designer handbag. I wanted everyone's opinions on whether over time this bag will get slouchy to the point of not standing up properly on its own or if it's small enough to keep it's shape. I wouldn't want to buy such an expensive bag that will end up flopping over every time I set it down.

Also, if anyone has a mini peekaboo and essentially, does the capacity differ by a lot or is it quite similar? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chanbal

amandaimee said:


> I'm planning to possibly purchase the peekaboo essentially in calfskin as my first designer handbag. I wanted everyone's opinions on whether over time this bag will get slouchy to the point of not standing up properly on its own or if it's small enough to keep it's shape. I wouldn't want to buy such an expensive bag that will end up flopping over every time I set it down.
> 
> Also, if anyone has a mini peekaboo and essentially, does the capacity differ by a lot or is it quite similar? Thanks in advance!


Peekaboo bags are beautiful. Mine never got slouchy, but I rarely use it due to being a little too heavy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

amandaimee said:


> I'm planning to possibly purchase the peekaboo essentially in calfskin as my first designer handbag. I wanted everyone's opinions on whether over time this bag will get slouchy to the point of not standing up properly on its own or if it's small enough to keep it's shape. I wouldn't want to buy such an expensive bag that will end up flopping over every time I set it down.
> 
> Also, if anyone has a mini peekaboo and essentially, does the capacity differ by a lot or is it quite similar? Thanks in advance!


Hi I have the mini peekaboo and the Essentially. The Essentially definitely has more capacity and can even hold a water bottle if your so inclined. Unfortunately I still have not used my Essentially but I don't see that it would slouch excessively. (the reason I haven't used my Essentially is because of the color. Wish I had bought a darker color)


----------



## huske

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi I have the mini peekaboo and the Essentially. The Essentially definitely has more capacity and can even hold a water bottle if your so inclined. Unfortunately I still have not used my Essentially but I don't see that it would slouch excessively. (the reason I haven't used my Essentially is because of the color. Wish I had bought a darker color)
> 
> View attachment 4469346



Wow, I am thinking to buy this white essentially. What are your thoughts on this bag please? Do you have to be extra careful when using this white bag? What is the interior leather of yours? It's a beautiful bag


----------



## Addicted to bags

huske said:


> Wow, I am thinking to buy this white essentially. What are your thoughts on this bag please? Do you have to be extra careful when using this white bag? What is the interior leather of yours? It's a beautiful bag


Actually my bag is a light blue, slightly grey in some lights. In this photo it looks white. The whole bag is a really nice calfskin. I'm quite nervous about the light blue so I still haven't carried her and plus light blue doesn't seem to match any of my outfits. I really like the bag, just wish I got a color that went with my wardrobe better.


----------



## Panders77

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi I have the mini peekaboo and the Essentially. The Essentially definitely has more capacity and can even hold a water bottle if your so inclined. Unfortunately I still have not used my Essentially but I don't see that it would slouch excessively. (the reason I haven't used my Essentially is because of the color. Wish I had bought a darker color)
> 
> View attachment 4469346


 I love the Essentially and how much it holds.  Enjoy that beauty.


----------



## Chic84

Has anyone's mini lambskin peekaboo's handle not been able to stand up straight? Saw some posts earlier that talked about the whole bag falling forward, but not sure if anyone's handle just falls to one side.


----------



## Wllwrk4shoes

Hi, this might have been answered somewhere in the 235 thread pages but if not, does anyone wear their peekaboo crossbody? Is it even possible? If so, what size? Photos welcome! 

I have been looking for a sizeable bag that is not a speedy B for years and cannot find anything that works. Love the size of the speedy B 30 but something a little less prevalent. Recs welcome also


----------



## Annawakes

Wllwrk4shoes said:


> Hi, this might have been answered somewhere in the 235 thread pages but if not, does anyone wear their peekaboo crossbody? Is it even possible? If so, what size? Photos welcome!
> 
> I have been looking for a sizeable bag that is not a speedy B for years and cannot find anything that works. Love the size of the speedy B 30 but something a little less prevalent. Recs welcome also


Mini and essentially sizes can be worn Crossbody.  Essentially is a great size that can even fit a water bottle.  It’s more comparable to a speedy 25 size.  Even though it’s bigger than the mini it’s the same price as a selleria mini.

Neither of them are as roomy as a speedy b 30 though.

The Lei is a great bag that is the speedy style, and similar to speedy 30 size.  It is not common at all, and I think they’ve stopped coming out with new colors.  Drawback is the strap is not really for Crossbody.  So you’d have to buy one of their adjustable strap you’s to use with it, if you want to wear the Lei Crossbody.

I want a Lei but am debating if it’s too similar to my Speedy b25.


----------



## Wllwrk4shoes

Annawakes said:


> Mini and essentially sizes can be worn Crossbody.  Essentially is a great size that can even fit a water bottle.  It’s more comparable to a speedy 25 size.  Even though it’s bigger than the mini it’s the same price as a selleria mini.
> 
> Neither of them are as roomy as a speedy b 30 though.
> 
> The Lei is a great bag that is the speedy style, and similar to speedy 30 size.  It is not common at all, and I think they’ve stopped coming out with new colors.  Drawback is the strap is not really for Crossbody.  So you’d have to buy one of their adjustable strap you’s to use with it, if you want to wear the Lei Crossbody.
> 
> I want a Lei but am debating if it’s too similar to my Speedy b25.



Thank you! I will check out the Lei. I think the Essentially might be a little smaller. Have you seen the regular size in person? I'm looking for a bag that can carry as much as a Speedy B but just not as popular. I tried the Fendi Boston and it was too small. I love the look of the regular especially when it starts to slouch but want to be handsfree when I use it.


----------



## Annawakes

Wllwrk4shoes said:


> Thank you! I will check out the Lei. I think the Essentially might be a little smaller. Have you seen the regular size in person? I'm looking for a bag that can carry as much as a Speedy B but just not as popular. I tried the Fendi Boston and it was too small. I love the look of the regular especially when it starts to slouch but want to be handsfree when I use it.


Yes I think the Lei is the best size for what you’re looking for.  It’s definitely bigger than the Essentially.

I’m not a fan of the by the way Boston bag because it has sharp corners that get scuffed.  The Lei is selleria, very tough and sturdy.  

I’ve not seen the regular size Lei (it only comes in one size) in person, but I think it’s pretty spacious based on the dimensions.  The slouchy look is my fave too.  My friend has a Lei and she says that in a pinch when she needs to be handsfree she can sling it Crossbody, but it’s just a little short to wear it Crossbody all the time.

I have another suggestion for you.  Might be kinda out there,  but take a look at the Givenchy Pandora in medium size.  Black Goatskin.  So roomy, and multiple carry options.  Love the little zip in front for keys.  Love the handle for shoulder wear, and the big wide strap for shoulder or Crossbody use.  Don’t be put off by the weird stock photos where it boxes out weirdly lol.  Check out the Givenchy forum Pandora thread for mod shots.  It slouches very very well and just an awesome bag for every day use.


----------



## Annawakes

Wllwrk4shoes said:


> Thank you! I will check out the Lei. I think the Essentially might be a little smaller. Have you seen the regular size in person? I'm looking for a bag that can carry as much as a Speedy B but just not as popular. I tried the Fendi Boston and it was too small. I love the look of the regular especially when it starts to slouch but want to be handsfree when I use it.


Here’s a mod shot of the medium Pandora I found in the Givenchy in action thread.  I’m a huge fan of the bag.


----------



## lesAdrets

Wllwrk4shoes said:


> Thank you! I will check out the Lei. I think the Essentially might be a little smaller. Have you seen the regular size in person? I'm looking for a bag that can carry as much as a Speedy B but just not as popular. I tried the Fendi Boston and it was too small. I love the look of the regular especially when it starts to slouch but want to be handsfree when I use it.



Agree with everything @Annawakes said, but also wanted to add that I’ve had my By the Way for 5 years (used often!) with no issues on the corner-wear. Pictured is the small/medium size (ample roominess!). There is also a large size but might look a bit bulky when worn crossbody.

Can’t say enough about Lei Selleria—I love her so much _except_ for the fact that I sometimes struggle with the zipper (a bit stiff and have to use both hands to zip close, for some reason unzipping is easier). Not a deal-breaker though for the leather is amazing and I love the morphing shape and slouch of her when she’s in action. I can wear her crossbody when I need to (I’m 5’1”), but this bag looks best as a hand or shoulder bag. Lei Selleria is hand-stitched and capacity is indeed similar to Speedy b 30.

Fendi Lei Selleria



Fendi By the Way



ETA I added a bunch of pics from Instagram here if you'd like to see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lei-selleria-bag.947575/#post-33199408


----------



## Annawakes

lesAdrets said:


> Agree with everything @Annawakes said, but also wanted to add that I’ve had my By the Way for 5 years (used often!) with no issues on the corner-wear. Pictured is the small/medium size (ample roominess!). There is also a large size but might look a bit bulky when worn crossbody.
> 
> Can’t say enough about Lei Selleria—I love her so much _except_ for the fact that I sometimes struggle with the zipper (a bit stiff and have to use both hands to zip close, for some reason unzipping is easier). Not a deal-breaker though for the leather is amazing and I love the morphing shape and slouch of her when she’s in action. I can wear her crossbody when I need to (I’m 5’1”), but this bag looks best as a hand or shoulder bag. Lei Selleria is hand-stitched and capacity is indeed similar to Speedy b 30.
> 
> Fendi Lei Selleria
> View attachment 4480048
> 
> 
> Fendi By the Way
> View attachment 4480049
> 
> 
> ETA I added a bunch of pics from Instagram here if you'd like to see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lei-selleria-bag.947575/#post-33199408


Gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## lesAdrets

Annawakes said:


> Gorgeous bags!!!


Thanks! They make me so happy lol


----------



## antschulina

Here is my contribution: I have had my mini peekaboo since October last year. It is a lambskin/napa leather with GHW. The bag is great and with a lot of capacity for a mini. After some use I can spot a bit of corner wear. Other than that, I truly love this bag. Here is a photo of me, of the bag, and of a furla bag charm in pink.


----------



## BlueCherry

lesAdrets said:


> Agree with everything @Annawakes said, but also wanted to add that I’ve had my By the Way for 5 years (used often!) with no issues on the corner-wear. Pictured is the small/medium size (ample roominess!). There is also a large size but might look a bit bulky when worn crossbody.
> 
> Fendi Lei Selleria
> View attachment 4480048
> 
> 
> Fendi By the Way
> View attachment 4480049
> 
> 
> ETA I added a bunch of pics from Instagram here if you'd like to see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lei-selleria-bag.947575/#post-33199408



I remember your BTW photos, I was trying to buy a turtledove one and the only one available had irregular leather. I did end up with a black and a baby blue tricolour though. I loved your coat back then and still do


----------



## lesAdrets

BlueCherry said:


> I remember your BTW photos, I was trying to buy a turtledove one and the only one available had irregular leather. I did end up with a black and a baby blue tricolour though. I loved your coat back then and still do



Haha, thanks—that’s very sweet! Yeah seemed like everyone was trying to get a turtledove first, but the tricolors were so pretty too and it was hard to choose!


----------



## _Cina

Hi sweethearts.,
I was hoping to find some info on the new customisable handles for the Peekaboo - anyone already has pictures or knows when they are coming to the stores?


----------



## AngelYuki

_Cina said:


> Hi sweethearts.,
> I was hoping to find some info on the new customisable handles for the Peekaboo - anyone already has pictures or knows when they are coming to the stores?


Hi, I was just watching a vlog on the Fendi cafe and saw these bags. Skip to 7:55 to see the bags: 
Or view this link to read about the Peekaboo bar:
https://www.windowswear.com/fendi-opens-cafe-and-customizable-peekaboo-bar-in-london/
Seems like it is only available in London. Correct me if I'm wrong . Hope it will be available worldwide. The new defender can be personalized with your name. So excited! 
Pictures do not belong to me and are taken from the link above:


----------



## Chic84

AngelYuki said:


> Hi, I was just watching a vlog on the Fendi cafe and saw these bags. Skip to 7:55 to see the bags:
> Or view this link to read about the Peekaboo bar:
> https://www.windowswear.com/fendi-opens-cafe-and-customizable-peekaboo-bar-in-london/
> Seems like it is only available in London. Correct me if I'm wrong . Hope it will be available worldwide. The new defender can be personalized with your name. So excited!
> Pictures do not belong to me and are taken from the link above:



I saw the video yesterday and I couldn't believe it! More customization! I wonder if the handle adds weight and if it will scratch up the metal when it's taken on/off a lot. I'm actually not crazy about the defenders that I saw on the video at least. The whole name part makes me feel like a kid's school bag. Maybe it'll look better in-person.


----------



## _Cina

AngelYuki said:


> Hi, I was just watching a vlog on the Fendi cafe and saw these bags. Skip to 7:55 to see the bags:
> Or view this link to read about the Peekaboo bar:
> https://www.windowswear.com/fendi-opens-cafe-and-customizable-peekaboo-bar-in-london/
> Seems like it is only available in London. Correct me if I'm wrong . Hope it will be available worldwide. The new defender can be personalized with your name. So excited!
> Pictures do not belong to me and are taken from the link above:




Thank you! I swa the


AngelYuki said:


> Hi, I was just watching a vlog on the Fendi cafe and saw these bags. Skip to 7:55 to see the bags:
> Or view this link to read about the Peekaboo bar:
> https://www.windowswear.com/fendi-opens-cafe-and-customizable-peekaboo-bar-in-london/
> Seems like it is only available in London. Correct me if I'm wrong . Hope it will be available worldwide. The new defender can be personalized with your name. So excited!
> Pictures do not belong to me and are taken from the link above:





Thank you, Angel! I saw the video too that's why I was searching for more info. I am most excited about the handles. I think that looks pretty cool but I couldnt figure out whether this will be a worldwide thing.


----------



## AngelYuki

Chic84 said:


> I saw the video yesterday and I couldn't believe it! More customization! I wonder if the handle adds weight and if it will scratch up the metal when it's taken on/off a lot. I'm actually not crazy about the defenders that I saw on the video at least. The whole name part makes me feel like a kid's school bag. Maybe it'll look better in-person.


 Some of the handles are quite pricey. Apparently there's real stones in them  I like that Fendi is coming out with new defenders. Still haven't found one that I love enough to purchase. You can always opt out of the personalization, if the name part is too much for you.


----------



## BrigitteBag

I am thinking of getting a pre-loved, large peekaboo. I need a nice travel bag, and this one is so elegant. I've been checking out different interiors and hardware, but all black on the exterior (I like the ghw or the silver & gold hw mix). I have questions for some Peekaboo people.

1. In your experience, is it a good travel bag? The large is big, which I want, but does the middle partition make it a bit smaller? Harder to get into? I've looked at them before and tried them on but there is nothing like actually owning a bag for more than a week to know this...

2. Are the double closures pretty secure? I usually like a zip for a travel bag so stuff doesn't fall out, but those beautiful closures seem secure, to me anyway, but I don't know.

3. Is the long additional strap comfortable when you're lugging around a lot of stuff?

Thanks much!


----------



## thefloralparasol

Hi guys, I found this little spot on the side of my dove grey selleria mini peekaboo today :'( tried applying a little leather conditioner to it but it can't be removed. Any idea what the spot is and how I can get it removed? I forgot to store my strap separately and am wondering if somehow the glazing melted due to the humidity and got onto the bag? 

Other deets: I got the bag from a Fendi boutique last July so is it still under some kind of a warranty?

Much thanks for all your help!


----------



## averagejoe

thefloralparasol said:


> Hi guys, I found this little spot on the side of my dove grey selleria mini peekaboo today :'( tried applying a little leather conditioner to it but it can't be removed. Any idea what the spot is and how I can get it removed? I forgot to store my strap separately and am wondering if somehow the glazing melted due to the humidity and got onto the bag?
> 
> Other deets: I got the bag from a Fendi boutique last July so is it still under some kind of a warranty?
> 
> Much thanks for all your help!


It looks like it can be glazing. You can bring it back to Fendi if it bothers you, and it should be covered since you got it within a year ago.


----------



## OneMoreDay

How's the wear and tear on the regular X-Lite? The one that can be worn over the shoulder?


----------



## Glazkova

Hi guys. What peekaboo would you recommend? Selleria or normal? And size small or medium regular? For daywear. 
Also I’m planning to buy pre-loved. What would you recommend to look for not to get fake.


----------



## averagejoe

Glazkova said:


> Hi guys. What peekaboo would you recommend? Selleria or normal? And size small or medium regular? For daywear.
> Also I’m planning to buy pre-loved. What would you recommend to look for not to get fake.


Selleria all the way! And it has to be a size that fits everything you need that also matches your body shape and height, so try both sizes on in store to see which one works better. 

If you choose pre-loved, then the first places that come to mind are Fashionphile and Yoogi's Closet, but be sure to have them authenticated here first in the Authenticate This Fendi thread.


----------



## Glazkova

averagejoe said:


> Selleria all the way! And it has to be a size that fits everything you need that also matches your body shape and height, so try both sizes on in store to see which one works better.
> 
> If you choose pre-loved, then the first places that come to mind are Fashionphile and Yoogi's Closet, but be sure to have them authenticated here first in the Authenticate This Fendi thread.


Thank u


----------



## Addicted to bags

Glazkova said:


> Hi guys. What peekaboo would you recommend? Selleria or normal? And size small or medium regular? For daywear.
> Also I’m planning to buy pre-loved. What would you recommend to look for not to get fake.


Selleria or calfskin if you can find it. Avoid the Nappa leather that they call lambskin.


----------



## BlueCherry

Addicted to bags said:


> Selleria or calfskin if you can find it. Avoid the Nappa leather that they call lambskin.



Don’t you like nappa?  I love it


----------



## Addicted to bags

BlueCherry said:


> Don’t you like nappa?  I love it


I don't Fendi's nappa leather for some reason.  Plus on the mini nappa peekaboo's they don't have feet and I prefer my bags to have feet if at all possible.


----------



## Glazkova

Hi guys. I have never had peekaboo and plan to buy one. Just saw one pre loved beige Selleria regular. Girl says it’s just worn few times over 3 years. What do you think a good price would be?


----------



## Glazkova

AndyMor said:


> I bought a men’s peekaboo last year and I’m finding that it doesn’t stand upright on its own any longer. I haven’t abused it or anything and have even shelved it for months while I used other bags. Some reason, it falls forward when there’s nothing in the back compartment as a counterweight. Is this physics or poor design? Anyone else have this problem?


What exactly happens? I didn’t really understand


----------



## sushibits

Hey Ladies,
I got my nappa mini about 4 months ago and I’ve gotten really bad corner wear. I always keep my bags off the floor and am conscious about it banging on walls/people when I wear it.
Have you guys experienced this before? Would Fendi be able to do something about this?


----------



## averagejoe

sushibits said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I got my nappa mini about 4 months ago and I’ve gotten really bad corner wear. I always keep my bags off the floor and am conscious about it banging on walls/people when I wear it.
> Have you guys experienced this before? Would Fendi be able to do something about this?


This doesn't look bad at all! I have a Jimmy Choo messenger which has similar corner wear despite me being careful not to rub the corners against anything. It's the nature of soft leather, and it is part of normal wear and tear.

I think Fendi offers a "spa" service for its bags if you bought them from the boutique, and they may be able to restore the edges. An easier fix is actually using a small bit of black shoe polish (not too much or else it smears everywhere) and then buffing it out to match the rest of the leather. Your bag will look brand new after the shoe polish. Just beware that the shoe polish can transfer (it is not permanent) and if you wear the bag with a white dress, it may get on your dress.


----------



## antschulina

sushibits said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I got my nappa mini about 4 months ago and I’ve gotten really bad corner wear. I always keep my bags off the floor and am conscious about it banging on walls/people when I wear it.
> Have you guys experienced this before? Would Fendi be able to do something about this?


I have had a mini nappa leather peekaboo since October 2018, and I have a very similar corner wear situation to yours. It is normal wear and tear, because the leather is soft. The good news is it won't get much worse. You can bring the bag to the Fendi Spa when it needs a refurbishment, after a few years of use.
For comparison: I have had a Hermes Birkin for 5 years, in clémence leather and while the leather is very durable, the corner wear started to show after 4 months of use. It is unavoidable on any leather, and no matter how careful you are with your bags.


----------



## Glazkova

Hi friends. Thinking to get my first peekaboo. Which one you think is better ? Both pre loved and in Selleria. Beige or grey? Please suggest


----------



## averagejoe

Glazkova said:


> Hi friends. Thinking to get my first peekaboo. Which one you think is better ? Both pre loved and in Selleria. Beige or grey? Please suggest


I like the beige more


----------



## Glazkova

averagejoe said:


> I like the beige more


So u think is it still fine that bag is 3-4 years old but hardly worn ? She wants 1900$ for it. Grey one is way cheaper 700$.  Both looks authentic?


----------



## lesAdrets

Glazkova said:


> So u think is it still fine that bag is 3-4 years old but hardly worn ? She wants 1900$ for it. Grey one is way cheaper 700$.  Both looks authentic?


Didn't @accio sacculus already deem the first one fake? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/page-602#post-33261464


----------



## Glazkova

lesAdrets said:


> Didn't @accio sacculus already deem the first one fake? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/page-602#post-33261464


Thank u. I’m just surprised with the hologram and all tags ? Thank for post.


----------



## lesAdrets

Glazkova said:


> Thank u. I’m just surprised with the hologram and all tags ? Thank for post.


They're both really pretty. I hope for you that they are able to be authenticated


----------



## Glazkova

lesAdrets said:


> They're both really pretty. I hope for you that they are able to be authenticated


Me too. For beige she replied fake but seller sent me all tags and hologram sticker. So I’m really confused.


----------



## averagejoe

Glazkova said:


> So u think is it still fine that bag is 3-4 years old but hardly worn ? She wants 1900$ for it. Grey one is way cheaper 700$.  Both looks authentic?


I am not a Fendi authenticator. I only authenticate Dior bags. I simply meant the beige colour looks better in my opinion, but if the bag is fake, then do not get it.


Glazkova said:


> Me too. For beige she replied fake but seller sent me all tags and hologram sticker. So I’m really confused.


I trust the authenticators here on TPF. Tags and hologram do not mean that a bag is fake or authentic. There are many more details that we authenticators look for to come up with our assessment.


----------



## Glazkova

averagejoe said:


> I am not a Fendi authenticator. I only authenticate Dior bags. I simply meant the beige colour looks better in my opinion, but if the bag is fake, then do not get it.
> 
> I trust the authenticators here on TPF. Tags and hologram do not mean that a bag is fake or authentic. There are many more details that we authenticators look for to come up with our assessment.


Thank u so much.


----------



## ambrose1985

oh my god, i wanted to use my Selleria and I realised that silver tag inside the bag has tarnished ! Has anyone experienced this before ?


----------



## averagejoe

ambrose1985 said:


> oh my god, i wanted to use my Selleria and I realised that silver tag inside the bag has tarnished ! Has anyone experienced this before ?


This is completely normal, and is a hallmark of an authentic Fendi Selleria leather bag, because only such bags have a real silver plaque inside. 

The plaque inside my Peekaboo hasn't oxidized yet, although I keep the plastic film that it came with intact so it doesn't contact the air directly.


----------



## ambrose1985

averagejoe said:


> This is completely normal, and is a hallmark of an authentic Fendi Selleria leather bag, because only such bags have a real silver plaque inside.
> 
> The plaque inside my Peekaboo hasn't oxidized yet, although I keep the plastic film that it came with intact so it doesn't contact the air directly.



Ironically my plastic film was on it as well  does Fendi help to like polish it off or something ?


----------



## averagejoe

ambrose1985 said:


> Ironically my plastic film was on it as well  does Fendi help to like polish it off or something ?


I'm not sure if they do. The oxidation of silver can be reversed, but it requires the plaque to be separated from the bag so that it can be treated to reverse the oxidation. There is no need to polish it, which can thin it out and lighten up the engravings.


----------



## ambrose1985

averagejoe said:


> I'm not sure if they do. The oxidation of silver can be reversed, but it requires the plaque to be separated from the bag so that it can be treated to reverse the oxidation. There is no need to polish it, which can thin it out and lighten up the engravings.



I went to the Fendi nearest to me and asked about it. They recommend replacing the whole metal tag at a few hundred dollars oh well, not that it's a big deal. I shall try polishing it first and see if it works. Else if it doesn't, I can just replace the entire tag


----------



## ambrose1985

ambrose1985 said:


> I went to the Fendi nearest to me and asked about it. They recommend replacing the whole metal tag at a few hundred dollars oh well, not that it's a big deal. I shall try polishing it first and see if it works. Else if it doesn't, I can just replace the entire tag



With the option to buy a new silver tag, I unscrewed the tag out and dunked it in baking soda and aluminium foil. Worked like a charm ! Happy


----------



## averagejoe

ambrose1985 said:


> With the option to buy a new silver tag, I unscrewed the tag out and dunked it in baking soda and aluminium foil. Worked like a charm ! Happy


YAY! Baking soda and aluminum in hot water always does the trick! The plaque looks as good as new.

Was it easy to screw the plaque back on? I was afraid it would endlessly spin the "sockets" in the leather without actually tightening the screws, if I decided to do it myself.


----------



## ambrose1985

averagejoe said:


> YAY! Baking soda and aluminum in hot water always does the trick! The plaque looks as good as new.
> 
> Was it easy to screw the plaque back on? I was afraid it would endlessly spin the "sockets" in the leather without actually tightening the screws, if I decided to do it myself.



It was quite easy - however, you need to prop up the leather flap so that you can screw it properly and you need a small screw driver. There isn't much space haha. And yes, the screw does tighten. This is a ridiculously expensive bag after all !


----------



## Saarke

Hello Ladies,
I wanted to check with you of I'm over fussing or not.
In March this year I bought my first peekaboo. After using it twice in a dry environment I noticed the hardware starting to oxidize. I mean after 2 wears? I contacted the manager of the Fendi store in Paris, and after a long discussion he agreed that I could change my bag. Which I did & I'm grateful I had this opportunity. Now the new bag is doing the same thing. Is this a regular "thing"? Am I over fussing? Or is this just not normal at all. I wanted to check here first, before contacting my SA again. 
The pictures included are from my 1st peekaboo, but the new one is doing the same, not yet that bad.


----------



## averagejoe

Saarke said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I wanted to check with you of I'm over fussing or not.
> In March this year I bought my first peekaboo. After using it twice in a dry environment I noticed the hardware starting to oxidize. I mean after 2 wears? I contacted the manager of the Fendi store in Paris, and after a long discussion he agreed that I could change my bag. Which I did & I'm grateful I had this opportunity. Now the new bag is doing the same thing. Is this a regular "thing"? Am I over fussing? Or is this just not normal at all. I wanted to check here first, before contacting my SA again.
> The pictures included are from my 1st peekaboo, but the new one is doing the same, not yet that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513876
> View attachment 4513877


Try using a bit of Windex on an eyeglasses cloth to work at the "rust". Be careful not to let the Windex touch anything other than the metal. It may actually rub off. I've tried it before and it often works. If it doesn't, then it just cleans it so it won't harm the hardware.


----------



## Saarke

averagejoe said:


> Try using a bit of Windex on an eyeglasses cloth to work at the "rust". Be careful not to let the Windex touch anything other than the metal. It may actually rub off. I've tried it before and it often works. If it doesn't, then it just cleans it so it won't harm the hardware.


Never thought of this, I'll give it a try. Thank you for the response !


----------



## quadmama

Hi, would someone kindly recommend a reputable authentication sites? I have this Fendi mini peekaboo that I would like to have it authenticated. Any advise is much appreciated.


----------



## thkred

Anyone know how to read the silver serial number on the selleria mini?  Any significance to the number?  49-52-10444?


----------



## redsand03

Today’s Peekaboo look - accessorizing with a key pouch and a pretty bow.

Love this bag it was my first Luxury handbag!


----------



## _Cina

Still love seeing your Peekaboos. 
I read a couple times that it should be THE Fendi key bag and it's made to stay. Do you think it is true? I wish they had this customising handles thing for everyone.


----------



## kristendawn

Hello! Do any mini peekaboos come with feet?


----------



## Miss Al

This will be my first Fendi bag if I get this. Was told this is a limited edition piece. However, the bag is canvas and not leather. It's brand new and unused. 

Should I get this bag? So so unsure... wonder how's the workmanship like for the beaded flowers. What do you think of this canvas bag which is not cheap.

Your thoughts please... Thank you.


----------



## Passerine123

Has anybody seen this Peekaboo IRL yet? I've seen it online and in some European fashion magazines but haven't seen anybody out and about with one. I really like the black leather they're using -- has a sheen but isn't patent. A bit dressier than the norm. 
https://www.fendi.com/ch/femme/sacs/peekaboo/p-8BN290A86TF0KUR


----------



## averagejoe

Miss Al said:


> This will be my first Fendi bag if I get this. Was told this is a limited edition piece. However, the bag is canvas and not leather. It's brand new and unused.
> 
> Should I get this bag? So so unsure... wonder how's the workmanship like for the beaded flowers. What do you think of this canvas bag which is not cheap.
> 
> Your thoughts please... Thank you.


Do you like heavily-embellished bags? If you do, and you like the pattern of the flowers, then this can be for you. But if you just want a regular Peekaboo bag, then I wouldn't start with this one.


----------



## Lwy

Hi everyone! Do you think the Peekaboo will stay? I really love the simplicity of it and thinking of getting one for work. But I don't see it on other online retailers anymore, does it mean it's beginning to phase out?


----------



## BlueCherry

Lwy said:


> Hi everyone! Do you think the Peekaboo will stay? I really love the simplicity of it and thinking of getting one for work. But I don't see it on other online retailers anymore, does it mean it's beginning to phase out?



I believe it’s more to do with it being their top end bag and exclusivity. It’s a beautiful bag regardless.


----------



## thkred

kristendawn said:


> Hello! Do any mini peekaboos come with feet?


Depends on the material.  The lambskin or aka napa leather does not but the selleria that I have does.


----------



## sweettoothannie

thkred said:


> Depends on the material.  The lambskin or aka napa leather does not but the selleria that I have does.



Very interesting... doesn't that seem a bit contradictory? I mean the nappa types seem more delicate than pebbled leathers, from what I've gathered from owners of a Peekaboo.


----------



## averagejoe

sweettoothannie said:


> Very interesting... doesn't that seem a bit contradictory? I mean the nappa types seem more delicate than pebbled leathers, from what I've gathered from owners of a Peekaboo.


Maybe the reason is the price point, because Selleria commands a higher price point?


----------



## lee_dya

Hi all! I’m new to Fendi. I noticed that on the mini peekaboo, most of the front rectangle plate are placed lower near the stitch fold, but I noticed few of them are placed far up from the stitch. Is this just something that Fendi not consistent about? Or is it depending on what year and what colour? TIA!


----------



## thkred

lee_dya said:


> Hi all! I’m new to Fendi. I noticed that on the mini peekaboo, most of the front rectangle plate are placed lower near the stitch fold, but I noticed few of them are placed far up from the stitch. Is this just something that Fendi not consistent about? Or is it depending on what year and what colour? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4555436
> 
> 
> View attachment 4555446


Not sure if this is related to the material or the individual that made the bag.  My bag a mini selleria looks closer to the grey one vs the napa one above.  I also think it may be how the photo or angle was taken.  In person I have not noticed a huge difference in the positioning.


----------



## lxrac

thkred said:


> Not sure if this is related to the material or the individual that made the bag.  My bag a mini selleria looks closer to the grey one vs the napa one above.  I also think it may be how the photo or angle was taken.  In person I have not noticed a huge difference in the positioning.



I believe it is just the positioning of the camera. But I agree these bags are handmade, they are predisposed to misalignments and deviations


----------



## boingboing

Adrian Ho said:


> I had bought the same one from her before, and when the package arrived, it wasn’t just feeling right. I thought I was buying a legit bag from Fendi through her, but the hardware was wrapped in blue clear tape, and the leather has very distinct smell. I thought it was very weird, so I examined inside for the serial number, and it was hollow!? What!? Hmm and then I checked the booklet it came with and found QR code, so I quickly scanned it and it took to open WeChat app which is a messaging app mainly used by Chinese people. This just made me wonder if the bag was made in China... I’m not sure.
> 
> My instinct told me something wasn’t right, so I DMed her and asked her about the serial number to which she replied pretty much the same like it’s a sample bag blah blah blahh. I just told her that I wanted a refund and she did. I will never buy this particular bag again. It’s a $2,700 dollars bag and is only sample bag. Why would I want to pay a sample bag so much that I can just buy a bag that comes straight from the store without any doubts of authenticity. What if I need a repair, will Fendi deem it as an authentic bag and repair for me?
> 
> Sorry for this message, but I really want to share my experience with you after reading your posts.



I know that china makes excellent fakes, that when u bring those fakes to the boutiques, they can pass off as real. I've seen a fake bags reseller bragged that she carried a fake chanel to chanel boutique and she wasnt caught. 

The most epic story is that she sold a fake loewe puzzle to a customer, and the customer sent a testimony to her... that she spilled cough syrup inside the bag, and then she sent her fake puzzle bag to loewe boutique to get it cleaned. The loewe boutique took the bag and did a spa for her so be careful..
I've followed this seller posts on instagram, she sells almost all brands frm ysl, chanel, fendi, dior and even hermes (many of her customers also reported that they brought their fake birkins n kellys to hermes boutique and all passed off as real)


----------



## boingboing

lxrac said:


> I believe it is just the positioning of the camera. But I agree these bags are handmade, they are predisposed to misalignments and deviations




I recently just got a selleria mini peekaboo. When i was deciding on the colour and leather, i've noticed that almost all of them are positioned very close to the stitching (about 2mm above the stitching), both the lamb and selleria at least. The one thing that bothered me though, was that the position of the rectangle plate was slightly slanted. Which i pointed out to the SA when she took out a few pieces for me to choose from. I told her that even at a glance, i already could tell that it was slightly slanted. I was deciding between a black and grey (both plates were slightly slanted too).. so when i finally decided on the black, i asked for a new piece, hoping that the plate wasnt slanted, which unfortunately was on one of the side. But i bought it anyway cause i really wanted the bag haha. The other SA told me that those bags are all handmade so it happens...


----------



## Anesthestia

Passerine123 said:


> Has anybody seen this Peekaboo IRL yet? I've seen it online and in some European fashion magazines but haven't seen anybody out and about with one. I really like the black leather they're using -- has a sheen but isn't patent. A bit dressier than the norm.
> https://www.fendi.com/ch/femme/sacs/peekaboo/p-8BN290A86TF0KUR


ME!! I just saw it last week and I was IN LOVE! I love the leather as well, it's def not patent and reminds me of something between aged calfskin by Chanel and patent. The pictures I took aren't great, but the bag looks stunning and expensive irl. I did note that it was just slightly heavier than the regular nappa mini peekaboos, perhaps due to the extra bit of gold hardware as well as the nature of the leather. Not significantly heavier but noticeable.


----------



## Luvnlife

boingboing said:


> I recently just got a selleria mini peekaboo. When i was deciding on the colour and leather, i've noticed that almost all of them are positioned very close to the stitching (about 2mm above the stitching), both the lamb and selleria at least. The one thing that bothered me though, was that the position of the rectangle plate was slightly slanted. Which i pointed out to the SA when she took out a few pieces for me to choose from. I told her that even at a glance, i already could tell that it was slightly slanted. I was deciding between a black and grey (both plates were slightly slanted too).. so when i finally decided on the black, i asked for a new piece, hoping that the plate wasnt slanted, which unfortunately was on one of the side. But i bought it anyway cause i really wanted the bag haha. The other SA told me that those bags are all handmade so it happens...



Can you tell m how you are enjoying your mini peekaboo?  I’m looking at it also in the Selleria black leather. Do you find it hard to open and get anything out of it?  THX


----------



## Luvnlife

Can anyone who owns the mini peekaboo in Selleria leather in black and the gunmetal grey colors if the entire inside of the bag is lined or is it just partially lined. I saw a black mini and it was partially lined in a dark tan, cognac color and I thought I saw a gunmetal color that was fully lined in a very light beige color. Trying to decide which color I want and if the bag is supposed to be entirely lined. THX


----------



## Passerine123

Anesthestia said:


> ME!! I just saw it last week and I was IN LOVE! I love the leather as well, it's def not patent and reminds me of something between aged calfskin by Chanel and patent. The pictures I took aren't great, but the bag looks stunning and expensive irl. I did note that it was just slightly heavier than the regular nappa mini peekaboos, perhaps due to the extra bit of gold hardware as well as the nature of the leather. Not significantly heavier but noticeable.
> View attachment 4557809
> 
> View attachment 4557810



Thank you for posting these!! Very helpful! I am interested in the larger (regular) size rather than a mini, but the leather would be the same. It looks great, still very much considering this bag, I just wish it had feet.


----------



## boingboing

I 


Luvnlife said:


> Can anyone who owns the mini peekaboo in Selleria leather in black and the gunmetal grey colors if the entire inside of the bag is lined or is it just partially lined. I saw a black mini and it was partially lined in a dark tan, cognac color and I thought I saw a gunmetal color that was fully lined in a very light beige color. Trying to decide which color I want and if the bag is supposed to be entirely lined. THX




Was deciding on the black and gunmetal too!! But i went for the black in the end, and didnt regret it. Yes the black is partially lined. 
So far ive been enjoying the bag and Its not that hard to open and get things out of the bag. However, if you wear it crossbody, it might get abit difficult to get things in and out on the side of the bag thats against your body. other than that, i m very very happy with the bag.
Update us on your decision


----------



## Luvnlife

boingboing said:


> I
> 
> Was deciding on the black and gunmetal too!! But i went for the black in the end, and didnt regret it. Yes the black is partially lined.
> So far ive been enjoying the bag and Its not that hard to open and get things out of the bag. However, if you wear it crossbody, it might get abit difficult to get things in and out on the side of the bag thats against your body. other than that, i m very very happy with the bag.
> Update us on your decision



Thanks so much for your reply. I’m thinking about the black one, so glad to hear you like it. Wondering if anyone knows if it’s easy to get the black Selleria mini peekaboo at the Paris airport. My husband will be returning to US from a business trip to Spain and has a 2 hour layover in Paris. Anyone know if this is an easy bag to find at the airport and also about what the price might be. THX so much!


----------



## thkred

Luvnlife said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. I’m thinking about the black one, so glad to hear you like it. Wondering if anyone knows if it’s easy to get the black Selleria mini peekaboo at the Paris airport. My husband will be returning to US from a business trip to Spain and has a 2 hour layover in Paris. Anyone know if this is an easy bag to find at the airport and also about what the price might be. THX so much!


I also have the black selleria and yes it is partially lined.  This is by far my fav bag from my 
collection.  This mini holds so much!  I shined a flashlite in so could see the stitching.  I loved the black because of the light brown interior the most.


----------



## Luvnlife

thkred said:


> I also have the black selleria and yes it is partially lined.  This is by far my fav bag from my
> collection.  This mini holds so much!  I shined a flashlite in so could see the stitching.  I loved the black because of the light brown interior the most.
> View attachment 4560787
> View attachment 4560788



Thank you so much for the pics. It looks beautiful!  I’m so happy you are enjoying it. Do you find it hard to open and get in and out of it?  Did you purchase it from a boutique?  THX


----------



## thkred

Luvnlife said:


> Thank you so much for the pics. It looks beautiful!  I’m so happy you are enjoying it. Do you find it hard to open and get in and out of it?  Did you purchase it from a boutique?  THX


I purchased at a boutique inside Saks in Phoenix about a month ago.  There were only 20 black selleria bags in the US so I had them pull one to Phoenix as I'd seen the medium peekaboo in that color and then tried the mini.  Initially when I saw the mini I thought it was so small but then I put all my items in and was shocked at what it would hold.  I don't really close the top and it's super easy to get to my items and put in and out.  I've already bought a defender and another strap for the bag since I was using as frequently as I was.


----------



## Luvnlife

thkred said:


> I purchased at a boutique inside Saks in Phoenix about a month ago.  There were only 20 black selleria bags in the US so I had them pull one to Phoenix as I'd seen the medium peekaboo in that color and then tried the mini.  Initially when I saw the mini I thought it was so small but then I put all my items in and was shocked at what it would hold.  I don't really close the top and it's super easy to get to my items and put in and out.  I've already bought a defender and another strap for the bag since I was using as frequently as I was.
> View attachment 4561357
> View attachment 4561356



Wow, it really does hold a lot. I don’t keep much in my bags. I’m currently using a souple saint Laurent sac de jour in the baby size, which is a bit larger then the Fendi mini and I love using it. I have that one in red, so this Fendi would be a nice compliment in black. I also use a Chloé small Marcie satchel that I love. Also have that one in black. Thought of selling it, as it’s fairly new, but love that one too. Decisions. THX again for your pics. It helps.


----------



## sweettoothannie

My ideal purchase would be a _Peekaboo Mini _in _black_, with _discreet lining_ (i.e. no monsters, animal prints, bold colours, Zucca etc) - maybe pequin at most - and with the _middle partition hardware bar in the exposed mixed metal version_. Meaning silver tone partition bar with gold tone screws. Does this even exist? I LOVE the mixed metal look of the silver and gold tone version, and the sharpness of the naked metal against the smooth leather. But so far I've only seen this in the bigger sized bags. 

Like this, but mini in nappa... Am I wasting my time?


----------



## Anesthestia

Peekaboo owners-- I asked this in a separate topic but didn't get a reply, but I'd like to know: 
*Do you store your peekaboo upright with the turnlocks open or closed? *I've been storing mine stuffed but I couldn't find any info on whether I should close the turnlocks to help the peekaboo retain its shape better.


----------



## thkred

Alicebaglover said:


> I've found this stunning Peekabo on this website https://monalisalikes.com/shop/fend...lor-hypnogarden-whipstitch-embroidered-bag-2/ but it is sold out.
> I think this could be my perfect bag for the winter in NYC. Any ideas where I can fins one for sale at a reasonable price?


Here you go!!
https://www.luxurynextseason.com/co.../fendi-embroidered-velvet-peekaboo-medium-bag


----------



## ztory

Anesthestia said:


> Peekaboo owners-- I asked this in a separate topic but didn't get a reply, but I'd like to know:
> *Do you store your peekaboo upright with the turnlocks open or closed? *I've been storing mine stuffed but I couldn't find any info on whether I should close the turnlocks to help the peekaboo retain its shape better.



I dont own a peekaboo, YET! But if i would, i would store it lying down on its back in a dustbag (inspired from recommendations on how to store Hermes Kelly and Birkin), but im not sure about having the turnlock closed or open. Does it matter? Maybe its good to have it closed so that the front and back of the bag will stay in the expected position place, if open it maybe can get in the wrong position?
Any other pointers on this?


----------



## averagejoe

Anesthestia said:


> Peekaboo owners-- I asked this in a separate topic but didn't get a reply, but I'd like to know:
> *Do you store your peekaboo upright with the turnlocks open or closed? *I've been storing mine stuffed but I couldn't find any info on whether I should close the turnlocks to help the peekaboo retain its shape better.


I've seen them stored upright in the closets and storage rooms at the boutiques. I think the locks are not closed because the bag is stuffed with paper.


----------



## Anesthestia

averagejoe said:


> I've seen them stored upright in the closets and storage rooms at the boutiques. I think the locks are not closed because the bag is stuffed with paper.


Thank you! Then that's probably the way to go.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, i asked this in the Fendi chit chat thread with no response...hopefully, I’ll get one there [emoji4] do you guys know of a reputable authenticator for Fendi? I have a mini peekaboo that I’m wanting to get authenticated. I’m currently waiting from our awesome authenticators here but I figured I can get a second opinion while I wait [emoji5] thank you!!


----------



## BohoChic

Passerine123 said:


> Thank you for posting these!! Very helpful! I am interested in the larger (regular) size rather than a mini, but the leather would be the same. It looks great, still very much considering this bag, I just wish it had feet.



Hi, I am getting this bag in a few days.  I have not seen IRL, but I do know even the mini size has feet.  Here's a few images of a couple of models carrying it at fashion week with a larger strap you, and a girl carrying it with the included thin strap, which is very sexy.


----------



## BohoChic

Anesthestia said:


> ME!! I just saw it last week and I was IN LOVE! I love the leather as well, it's def not patent and reminds me of something between aged calfskin by Chanel and patent. The pictures I took aren't great, but the bag looks stunning and expensive irl. I did note that it was just slightly heavier than the regular nappa mini peekaboos, perhaps due to the extra bit of gold hardware as well as the nature of the leather. Not significantly heavier but noticeable.
> View attachment 4557809
> 
> View attachment 4557810




Hi Anesthestia!  I was wondering if could tell us more about the durability of the leather in your opinion?  Does it seem as sturdy as the Nappa or more delicate even?  I found the Nappa to be fairly easy to carry, but obviously not as rugged as the pebbled selleria.  I've never had anything in the aged calfskin.


----------



## Anesthestia

BohoChic said:


> Hi Anesthestia!  I was wondering if could tell us more about the durability of the leather in your opinion?  Does it seem as sturdy as the Nappa or more delicate even?  I found the Nappa to be fairly easy to carry, but obviously not as rugged as the pebbled selleria.  I've never had anything in the aged calfskin.


I feel like it would be more durable than Nappa, but I don't know about the pebbled selleria (probably equally sturdy or more sturdy than the pebbled selleria). Since it's slightly 'glazed' looking, it seems like it wouldn't get marks or show marks as easily as Nappa does, and wrinkles or other marks etc all look normal and blended into the material itself. If you find the Nappa fairly easy to carry, I'd say that this material is even more so.


----------



## BohoChic

Anesthestia said:


> I feel like it would be more durable than Nappa, but I don't know about the pebbled selleria (probably equally sturdy or more sturdy than the pebbled selleria). Since it's slightly 'glazed' looking, it seems like it wouldn't get marks or show marks as easily as Nappa does, and wrinkles or other marks etc all look normal and blended into the material itself. If you find the Nappa fairly easy to carry, I'd say that this material is even more so.



Wow!  Awesome   Thanks so much for the reply and the insight.  The Fendi store is 3 hours away, so I generally have to purchase via photos from the SA and stalking instagram, etc.  for mod shots.  Your photos were very helpful!  Thank you for sharing those as well.


----------



## lee_dya

What do you guys think about using gold hardware strap on a silver hardware peekaboo? Is it too weird?


----------



## Addicted to bags

lee_dya said:


> What do you guys think about using gold hardware strap on a silver hardware peekaboo? Is it too weird?


I used to have (and maybe still do) a problem mixing hardware colors but Fendi does it deliberately with their new bags so at least with this brand, I don't mind mixing.


----------



## Anesthestia

BohoChic said:


> Wow!  Awesome   Thanks so much for the reply and the insight.  The Fendi store is 3 hours away, so I generally have to purchase via photos from the SA and stalking instagram, etc.  for mod shots.  Your photos were very helpful!  Thank you for sharing those as well.


No problem! I love the bag personally but it IS a little bit heavier than the nappa due to nature of the leather, not sure if it's as heavy as the selleria but maybe around the same.


----------



## dr3amimxage

Hi I just purchased the same bag couple days after your listing.  May I ask how much you paid for yours?  Thank you


----------



## dr3amimxage

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, i asked this in the Fendi chit chat thread with no response...hopefully, I’ll get one there [emoji4] do you guys know of a reputable authenticator for Fendi? I have a mini peekaboo that I’m wanting to get authenticated. I’m currently waiting from our awesome authenticators here but I figured I can get a second opinion while I wait [emoji5] thank you!!



Hi I just purchased the same bag couple days after your listing. May I ask how much you paid for yours? Thank you


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hello everyone I do own a baguette and monster backpack,
And thinking to jump in Peekaboo bandwagon and my thought is in to MTO or those what current availability. How many of u do MTO? and do u feel special? Thanks


----------



## mfa777

ayutilovesGST said:


> Hello everyone I do own a baguette and monster backpack,
> And thinking to jump in Peekaboo bandwagon and my thought is in to MTO or those what current availability. How many of u do MTO? and do u feel special? Thanks


Do you mean made to order? I was told that the wait is about 4-5 months ( in Europe)


----------



## ayutilovesGST

mfa87 said:


> Do you mean made to order? I was told that the wait is about 4-5 months ( in Europe)


Yes Made to Order.


----------



## Peekaboo lover

Hi ayutilovesGST, I can't see my messages here, sorry I am only new, just activated my account today. I don't know whether you've received my messages.


----------



## Peekaboo lover

Glazkova said:


> Hi friends. Thinking to get my first peekaboo. Which one you think is better ? Both pre loved and in Selleria. Beige or grey? Please suggest


they both look very worn out,


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Peekaboo lover said:


> Hi ayutilovesGST, I can't see my messages here, sorry I am only new, just activated my account today. I don't know whether you've received my messages.


No I don't receive any my last inbox is 2017 [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Peekaboo lover said:


> Hi ayutilovesGST, I can't see my messages here, sorry I am only new, just activated my account today. I don't know whether you've received my messages.


I have made my orders today! And now waiting calmly for 6 months baby to be born


----------



## Peekaboo lover

ayutilovesGST said:


> I have made my orders today! And now waiting calmly for 6 months baby to be born


WOW! Congratulations! What color did you choose for the interior and exterior? It was a really tough decision for me as well, took me over an hour to decide, and my SA and her manager were so patient, they stayed over time for me . 

Fendi also does free cleaning and spa for their bags. I was told that every 6 months I could just drop my bag at the store and they would clean and condition the bag for me.

Did you also choose the sellaria? When I checked the peekaboo on preloved website, the photos looked all worn out and out of shape, doesn’t do justice to the bag at all. That’s probably why the resale price isn’t good.

Did you have your name engraved inside the bag? I didn’t choose to do that at the time, now that I regret it


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Peekaboo lover said:


> WOW! Congratulations! What color did you choose for the interior and exterior? It was a really tough decision for me as well, took me over an hour to decide, and my SA and her manager were so patient, they stayed over time for me .
> 
> Fendi also does free cleaning and spa for their bags. I was told that every 6 months I could just drop my bag at the store and they would clean and condition the bag for me.
> 
> Did you also choose the sellaria? When I checked the peekaboo on preloved website, the photos looked all worn out and out of shape, doesn’t do justice to the bag at all. That’s probably why the resale price isn’t good.
> 
> Did you have your name engraved inside the bag? I didn’t choose to do that at the time, now that I regret it


I choose red and blue color since that is my favorite color.

As I concern MTO only comes in Selleria,

Yes I did engraved my name in the bag.


----------



## lesAdrets

ayutilovesGST said:


> I have made my orders today! And now waiting calmly for 6 months baby to be born


Congratulations! Will be hard to wait 6 months to see her, but she'll be well worth the wait


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Alicebaglover said:


> This is so impressive! Congratulations!


Tq [emoji8]


----------



## CocoCaramel

Anesthestia said:


> ME!! I just saw it last week and I was IN LOVE! I love the leather as well, it's def not patent and reminds me of something between aged calfskin by Chanel and patent. The pictures I took aren't great, but the bag looks stunning and expensive irl. I did note that it was just slightly heavier than the regular nappa mini peekaboos, perhaps due to the extra bit of gold hardware as well as the nature of the leather. Not significantly heavier but noticeable.
> View attachment 4557809
> 
> View attachment 4557810


OMG this bag is phenomenal!!


----------



## k5ml3k

What are your thoughts on the defender?


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

I love my defender! I have the Zucca print for the mini peekaboo. Hope they come out with other ones.


----------



## k5ml3k

SuzanneVuitton said:


> I love my defender! I have the Zucca print for the mini peekaboo. Hope they come out with other ones.



Awesome, thank you! Mine should be coming in next week and I’m excited to get it! [emoji51]


----------



## ryrybaby12

Anesthestia said:


> ME!! I just saw it last week and I was IN LOVE! I love the leather as well, it's def not patent and reminds me of something between aged calfskin by Chanel and patent. The pictures I took aren't great, but the bag looks stunning and expensive irl. I did note that it was just slightly heavier than the regular nappa mini peekaboos, perhaps due to the extra bit of gold hardware as well as the nature of the leather. Not significantly heavier but noticeable.
> View attachment 4557809
> 
> View attachment 4557810



Are you still loving this bag?  I am looking at the medium....love the stitching and the leather.  Was originally looking at the dove grey but this is stunning.


----------



## Hatice12

Hello I wanted to ask everyone for their opinion on this bag that I’m looking to buy for everyday use.  Price is $3,980.  It’s the Selleria leather. Worth it? Thoughts...thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

Hatice12 said:


> Hello I wanted to ask everyone for their opinion on this bag that I’m looking to buy for everyday use.  Price is $3,980.  It’s the Selleria leather. Worth it? Thoughts...thanks.


Worth it in my opinion. I have the men's version in Selleria and it is incredible.


----------



## Hatice12

averagejoe said:


> Worth it in my opinion. I have the men's version in Selleria and it is incredible.


Do you have the same color?  Just wondering if colors transfer easily if wearing dark jeans etc. thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Hatice12 said:


> Do you have the same color?  Just wondering if colors transfer easily if wearing dark jeans etc. thanks


I have it in black. 

The colour on this Peekaboo is not that light, but I guess if you want a worry-free colour, this comes in black as well.


----------



## Hatice12

averagejoe said:


> I have it in black.
> 
> The colour on this Peekaboo is not that light, but I guess if you want a worry-free colour, this comes in black as well.


Thanks


----------



## ryrybaby12

I have this dove grey color in calfskin and no issues so far with color transfer.


----------



## Swathi

Torn between the red and the pale blue mini peekaboo. Which one should i get? I am looking at the original version which i like better than the newer model. This is my first fendi bag, i am hesitant to do black again. Just do not want that many black bags in my collection. https://www.fendi.com/us/pale-blue-leather-bag/p-8BN244K4PF1808


----------



## averagejoe

Swathi said:


> Torn between the red and the pale blue mini peekaboo. Which one should i get? I am looking at the original version which i like better than the newer model. This is my first fendi bag, i am hesitant to do black again. Just do not want that many black bags in my collection. https://www.fendi.com/us/pale-blue-leather-bag/p-8BN244K4PF1808


If you're okay with both colours, then I recommend the red. It is darker than the blue so it won't show dirt as easily.

I totally get what you mean about black bags. I'm trying to avoid getting them too as I have so many already.


----------



## Swathi

averagejoe said:


> If you're okay with both colours, then I recommend the red. It is darker than the blue so it won't show dirt as easily.
> 
> I totally get what you mean about black bags. I'm trying to avoid getting them too as I have so many already.



That is the major reason i am considering red. I like this in red, the bag looks Christmasy in red. However, I am usually not a red bag person. Is the lambskin super delicate? I own Chanel lambskin and I am okay with the wear and tear on that one.


----------



## averagejoe

Swathi said:


> That is the major reason i am considering red. I like this in red, the bag looks Christmasy in red. However, I am usually not a red bag person. Is the lambskin super delicate? I own Chanel lambskin and I am okay with the wear and tear on that one.


No, it's not super delicate, although in comparison to a grained calfskin, it will show rubbing on corners more easily. It should wear similarly to your Chanel lambskin bag.


----------



## mink

Does anyone know the exact weight of the Essentially? I have back issues so would like to confirm before I take the plunge. I did try it in store but was already carrying a heavy work bag so it was hard to tell that day.


----------



## jooon

Hatice12 said:


> Hello I wanted to ask everyone for their opinion on this bag that I’m looking to buy for everyday use.  Price is $3,980.  It’s the Selleria leather. Worth it? Thoughts...thanks.


This is a BEAUTIFUL colour and GORGEOUS leather! My favourite bit is the snakeskin handle. I think it just elevates the bag in the most subtle way. I'd actually bought this exact bag in Dec. But I'd brought it back and exchanged it because the piece I'd gotten was a display piece so it didn't stand up straight. It leaned like the leaning tower of pisa! Unacceptable IMO for the price we're paying! 

Did you get it in the end?


----------



## wormz07

Has anyone heard of the color amazzonia? Is this a seasonal color? 

Also~ are fendi serial numbers unique to each bag? Or unique to a certain range of bags


----------



## natashastri

Hello! I need some opinions before buying a preloved Peekaboo. I’m torn between Essentially vs the OG regular.
I’m planning to use this bag as a daily bag, meaning it’ll be used for work too (when everything’s back to normal).
I don’t need to carry laptop or iPad, but I need to carry a continental wallet bcs I have to bring cash and coins.
The stuff I usually carry are two iPhones (SE & 7), card holder, key holder, a little makeup pouch (lipsticks, tiny mirror, sanitizer; but I can always leave the pouch out), and tissue. If a small umbrella could fit, it would be nice but it’s not necessary. 
At a glance, imo the Essentially is not so roomy, so I’m not sure if I can easily getting my hand in and out when the bag’s full of stuff. I didn’t find “what fits” type of video on the Essentially on YT so it’s hard to decide. Thank you!


----------



## sushibits

natashastri said:


> Hello! I need some opinions before buying a preloved Peekaboo. I’m torn between Essentially vs the OG regular.
> I’m planning to use this bag as a daily bag, meaning it’ll be used for work too (when everything’s back to normal).
> I don’t need to carry laptop or iPad, but I need to carry a continental wallet bcs I have to bring cash and coins.
> The stuff I usually carry are two iPhones (SE & 7), card holder, key holder, a little makeup pouch (lipsticks, tiny mirror, sanitizer; but I can always leave the pouch out), and tissue. If a small umbrella could fit, it would be nice but it’s not necessary.
> At a glance, imo the Essentially is not so roomy, so I’m not sure if I can easily getting my hand in and out when the bag’s full of stuff. I didn’t find “what fits” type of video on the Essentially on YT so it’s hard to decide. Thank you!



Here’s what I can fit in my essentially :
- small makeup pouch with pads, lipstick, hand cream
- card holder
- square zip wallet 
- compact camera
- sunglasses
Fits this and could fit another medium size hand cream no problem. Personally I would prefer the essentially over the regular peekaboo for daily use.


----------



## Chic84

natashastri said:


> Hello! I need some opinions before buying a preloved Peekaboo. I’m torn between Essentially vs the OG regular.
> I’m planning to use this bag as a daily bag, meaning it’ll be used for work too (when everything’s back to normal).
> I don’t need to carry laptop or iPad, but I need to carry a continental wallet bcs I have to bring cash and coins.
> The stuff I usually carry are two iPhones (SE & 7), card holder, key holder, a little makeup pouch (lipsticks, tiny mirror, sanitizer; but I can always leave the pouch out), and tissue. If a small umbrella could fit, it would be nice but it’s not necessary.
> At a glance, imo the Essentially is not so roomy, so I’m not sure if I can easily getting my hand in and out when the bag’s full of stuff. I didn’t find “what fits” type of video on the Essentially on YT so it’s hard to decide. Thank you!


Not sure how much this matters to you, but I think there's no defender for the essentially. So if you want to get a defender down the road, you may not readily have that option. I'm not too versed in Fendi products, so if others know of a defender or other accessories, I'll leave it to all the other experts


----------



## natashastri

sushibits said:


> Here’s what I can fit in my essentially :
> - small makeup pouch with pads, lipstick, hand cream
> - card holder
> - square zip wallet
> - compact camera
> - sunglasses
> Fits this and could fit another medium size hand cream no problem. Personally I would prefer the essentially over the regular peekaboo for daily use.



thank you!


----------



## natashastri

Chic84 said:


> Not sure how much this matters to you, but I think there's no defender for the essentially. So if you want to get a defender down the road, you may not readily have that option. I'm not too versed in Fendi products, so if others know of a defender or other accessories, I'll leave it to all the other experts



hi, I don’t think I’m going to buy a defender for the bag but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## justhello69

ztory said:


> I dont own a peekaboo, YET! But if i would, i would store it lying down on its back in a dustbag (inspired from recommendations on how to store Hermes Kelly and Birkin), but im not sure about having the turnlock closed or open. Does it matter? Maybe its good to have it closed so that the front and back of the bag will stay in the expected position place, if open it maybe can get in the wrong position?
> Any other pointers on this?


Where did you get this info. I am owning both Kelly n Birkin and SA suggested me to basically hand the bag to hold its shape, however I couldn’t do it so I just stuff the bag and store it up. Not sure if it the best ways? But I think you have a good point.


----------



## justhello69

Miss Al said:


> This will be my first Fendi bag if I get this. Was told this is a limited edition piece. However, the bag is canvas and not leather. It's brand new and unused.
> 
> Should I get this bag? So so unsure... wonder how's the workmanship like for the beaded flowers. What do you think of this canvas bag which is not cheap.
> 
> Your thoughts please... Thank you.


Ahhh how cuteeeee


----------



## ztory

justhello69 said:


> Where did you get this info. I am owning both Kelly n Birkin and SA suggested me to basically hand the bag to hold its shape, however I couldn’t do it so I just stuff the bag and store it up. Not sure if it the best ways? But I think you have a good point.



For example i have read about how to store a Hermesbag here. https://www.christies.com/features/What-is-the-best-and-worst-way-to-store-my-handbag-9189-3.aspx

I think store the bag hanging can make some deformations on the handle area...


----------



## justhello69

ztory said:


> For example i have read about how to store a Hermesbag here. https://www.christies.com/features/What-is-the-best-and-worst-way-to-store-my-handbag-9189-3.aspx
> 
> I think store the bag hanging can make some deformations on the handle area...


Agreed that why I did not do as their suggest coz the bag is dam heavy and due to the space as well. Thanks for the link dear.


----------



## Ttyl

Hello! Can anyone recommend a bag insert for the Fendi peekaboo? Do you typically use one for this bag?


----------



## Hannahscolorfulcloset

Does anyone own this special color? Or maybe made a pic of it in store? I really love this model but I would really like to see some real life not photoshopped pics before getting it... I won’t have the occasion to see it in store especially in this time and there seem to be no pictures on Insta etc.


----------



## amna72

My favorite Peekaboo


----------



## Bollion

Hi Peekaboo fans! 
I have one quick question about the tag on Fendi Peekaboo.
I am considering buying one used Peekaboo and the seller guarantees that it is 100% authentic Fendi product. 

As far as I know, Fendi bags came with hologram tags from 2004 - 2010 before changing to Hologram tag in around 2010.
Is it possible for a Fendi Peekaboo to come with both tags?

Some blogs said they’re fake but I saw many second hand Peekaboo bags on the internet have both tags.

thanks so much for the clarification!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Anyone know of sales on the mini peekaboo going on?


----------



## Sferics

I need some opinions...
I like the style of the monster/bug eye peekaboo and I#m thinking about finding me one.
What do you think, is it a little bit (or super) uncool?
Totally over? So over that it's kinda cool again? 
Typically, I tend to classics because I don't like hypes and the following downfall that comes with trends and It-bags and I buy my bags to keep them. The monster peekaboos are still not a no brainer pricewise so I am torn.


----------



## amandacasey

amna72 said:


> My favorite Peekaboo


Omg I LOVE this!!! Can you share the style code please?? Or any info as to help me find it
What a gorgeous piece!!! Congrats


----------



## rachelspendsmoney

Bollion said:


> Hi Peekaboo fans!
> I have one quick question about the tag on Fendi Peekaboo.
> I am considering buying one used Peekaboo and the seller guarantees that it is 100% authentic Fendi product.
> 
> As far as I know, Fendi bags came with hologram tags from 2004 - 2010 before changing to Hologram tag in around 2010.
> Is it possible for a Fendi Peekaboo to come with both tags?
> 
> Some blogs said they’re fake but I saw many second hand Peekaboo bags on the internet have both tags.
> 
> thanks so much for the clarification!


I actually had the same question when I got my 2014 mini peekaboo authenticated. Apparently some of the information going around the internet is not accurate. It’s perfectly normal to have both tags in some older peekaboos. One trick you can use when you receive the bag is to rub the tag that says RFID inside to check that there’s indeed something inside. Also, a good place to check is that the FF logo behind the zipper pull matches what’s on other bags (the corners on the Fs are sharp and there is also a small circle with the letter R inside).


----------



## Bumbles

amna72 said:


> My favorite Peekaboo


This one is gorgeous


----------



## Bumbles

Does anyone know if the micro peekaboo has been discontinued?


----------



## amna72

amandacasey said:


> Omg I LOVE this!!! Can you share the style code please?? Or any info as to help me find it
> What a gorgeous piece!!! Congrats




Hi, here is the link to the same bag in Medium size on the Austrian Fendi site:

https://www.fendi.com/at/damen/taschen/p-8bn290a413f0twl


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Does anyone have a peekaboo XS? what does it fit please?


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Hannahscolorfulcloset said:


> Does anyone own this special color? Or maybe made a pic of it in store? I really love this model but I would really like to see some real life not photoshopped pics before getting it... I won’t have the occasion to see it in store especially in this time and there seem to be no pictures on Insta etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726540


----------



## Anesthestia

I took mod shots for the facebook group today so thought I'd post them here as well, in case they're helpful. I'm 5'4" and this is the medium baguette and mini peekaboo, quite comparable in size. Medium baguette is as short as I would go for crossbody! Happy to answer any questions, just tag me or dm me


----------



## Sferics

Does anybody have one of those transparent defenders for their bag? 
I'd love to see pics! 

There was a transparent/black one. Any chance I can get one?


----------



## BBBagHag

That baguette is 




Anesthestia said:


> I took mod shots for the facebook group today so thought I'd post them here as well, in case they're helpful. I'm 5'4" and this is the medium baguette and mini peekaboo, quite comparable in size. Medium baguette is as short as I would go for crossbody! Happy to answer any questions, just tag me or dm me


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

Anesthestia said:


> I took mod shots for the facebook group today so thought I'd post them here as well, in case they're helpful. I'm 5'4" and this is the medium baguette and mini peekaboo, quite comparable in size. Medium baguette is as short as I would go for crossbody! Happy to answer any questions, just tag me or dm me
> View attachment 4754244
> View attachment 4754245


I love the baguette on you! I have had my eye on one for a while! Such a great bag. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anesthestia

IloveplantsandLV said:


> I love the baguette on you! I have had my eye on one for a while! Such a great bag. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks!   Always happy to share.


----------



## plingster

Dear Peekaboo friends, I need some advice. I’m thinking of getting my first Fendi Peekaboo and so far, the following 2 designs have caught my eye but I cannot decide which (or whether) to get. Both feature calfskin exteriors, which I understand is probably more durable and scratch-resistant than Fendi’s lambskin. However, I feel that Bag 1 has such a unique and beautiful colour for its exterior, while Bag 2 has hardware in rose-gold (which I am absolutely in love with) and is US$900 cheaper. Hence, I’m in a great dilemma. Your views/comments are much appreciated! TIA! 


*1) Peekaboo Iconic Medium in graduated colours (Code: 8BN290ADBFF1CBE)
€4,000 / US$5,300*
From the new Fendi California Sky collection. Made of calf leather in graduated tones of grey, pink and lilac, with a lambskin interior and gold-finish metalware.





2) *Peekaboo Iconic Medium pink leather bag (Code: 8BN290A6V3F1996)*
*US$4,200*
Made of pink calfskin leather, with a lambskin interior and rose-gold finish hardware.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

plingster said:


> Dear Peekaboo friends, I need some advice. I’m thinking of getting my first Fendi Peekaboo and so far, the following 2 designs have caught my eye but I cannot decide which (or whether) to get. Both feature calfskin exteriors, which I understand is probably more durable and scratch-resistant than Fendi’s lambskin. However, I feel that Bag 1 has such a unique and beautiful colour for its exterior, while Bag 2 has hardware in rose-gold (which I am absolutely in love with) and is US$900 cheaper. Hence, I’m in a great dilemma. Your views/comments are much appreciated! TIA!
> 
> 
> *1) Peekaboo Iconic Medium in graduated colours (Code: 8BN290ADBFF1CBE)
> €4,000 / US$5,300*
> From the new Fendi California Sky collection. Made of calf leather in graduated tones of grey, pink and lilac, with a lambskin interior and gold-finish metalware.
> 
> View attachment 4769684
> 
> 
> 
> 2) *Peekaboo Iconic Medium pink leather bag (Code: 8BN290A6V3F1996)*
> *US$4,200*
> Made of pink calfskin leather, with a lambskin interior and rose-gold finish hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4769685



love them both but number 2 seems a bit more versatile! I also think the gradient pastels would be better in a mini than a medium, but I do love the first one too. Personally I’d go with #2 for versatility and longevity


----------



## plingster

Firstfullsteps said:


> View attachment 4753621


 Sorry to ride on.. Would you know if this Peekaboo mini has metal feet on its bottom?


----------



## plingster

shopmycloset_lk said:


> love them both but number 2 seems a bit more versatile! I also think the gradient pastels would be better in a mini than a medium, but I do love the first one too. Personally I’d go with #2 for versatility and longevity


Thanks for the detailed reply! I wonder if anyone has seen / has pictures of Bag 1 (Peekaboo in graduated colours) in real life? Not sure if it would look very different from the images on the Fendi website.

Also, I realised that the graduated colours are also available on smaller bags such as Baguette and By The Way. How do you think they look?


----------



## ItsPurseonal

plingster said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply! I wonder if anyone has seen / has pictures of Bag 1 (Peekaboo in graduated colours) in real life? Not sure if it would look very different from the images on the Fendi website.
> 
> Also, I realised that the graduated colours are also available on smaller bags such as Baguette and By The Way. How do you think they look?
> 
> View attachment 4769781
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769782



I love both of them but especially the baguette! I still think it’s a super seasonal piece though, so I’m not sure if I’ll go for it but I do love it.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

plingster said:


> Sorry to ride on.. Would you know if this Peekaboo mini has metal feet on its bottom?


from my knowledge, all mini doesnt have feet


----------



## Firstfullsteps

plingster said:


> Dear Peekaboo friends, I need some advice. I’m thinking of getting my first Fendi Peekaboo and so far, the following 2 designs have caught my eye but I cannot decide which (or whether) to get. Both feature calfskin exteriors, which I understand is probably more durable and scratch-resistant than Fendi’s lambskin. However, I feel that Bag 1 has such a unique and beautiful colour for its exterior, while Bag 2 has hardware in rose-gold (which I am absolutely in love with) and is US$900 cheaper. Hence, I’m in a great dilemma. Your views/comments are much appreciated! TIA!
> 
> 
> *1) Peekaboo Iconic Medium in graduated colours (Code: 8BN290ADBFF1CBE)
> €4,000 / US$5,300*
> From the new Fendi California Sky collection. Made of calf leather in graduated tones of grey, pink and lilac, with a lambskin interior and gold-finish metalware.
> 
> View attachment 4769684
> 
> 
> 
> 2) *Peekaboo Iconic Medium pink leather bag (Code: 8BN290A6V3F1996)*
> *US$4,200*
> Made of pink calfskin leather, with a lambskin interior and rose-gold finish hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4769685



i would go with the gradient. its different!


----------



## neverfull3

does anyone have this peekaboo?
do you like it?
I saw it yesterday in the shop.
it is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## volaju

Peekaboo Bar currently at Bond St, a chance to create your own peekaboo with interchangeable handles!


----------



## volaju

Some possibilities...


----------



## GirlAndBag

plingster said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply! I wonder if anyone has seen / has pictures of Bag 1 (Peekaboo in graduated colours) in real life? Not sure if it would look very different from the images on the Fendi website.
> 
> Also, I realised that the graduated colours are also available on smaller bags such as Baguette and By The Way. How do you think they look?
> 
> View attachment 4769781
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769782


Hello, I have seen both and I’d normally go for the baguette over the by the way. However , for this collection, the by the way looks better IMO. I Guess it’s because  the graduated shades look better on a smooth surface to me


----------



## cherryinbloom

Hello Peekaboo lovers,
hope you can help me with choosing my first Peekaboo. I carry a lot of stuff, so I’m sick of mini bags or small bags that don’t fit anything.

I’ve been thinking about getting Peekaboo Iconic Medium which should be enough for all my stuff but I’m quite petite (5’2) so I’m afraid it’doverwhelm me. Maybe Peekaboo Iconic Essentially would be enough for me... Can anybody tell me how Iconic Essentially is roomy in real life?

Also does Peekaboo hold shape after awhile? I was looking at the photos of used Peekaboos and they were so slouchy it made me hesitate whether to buy it at all.


----------



## dbcelly

Firstfullsteps said:


> from my knowledge, all mini doesnt have feet


I think some minis have feet, but it may depend on leather.  I was eyeing the calfskin one and it does, but the lambskin (nappa) does not.


----------



## A bottle of Red

cherryinbloom said:


> Hello Peekaboo lovers,
> hope you can help me with choosing my first Peekaboo. I carry a lot of stuff, so I’m sick of mini bags or small bags that don’t fit anything.
> 
> I’ve been thinking about getting Peekaboo Iconic Medium which should be enough for all my stuff but I’m quite petite (5’2) so I’m afraid it’doverwhelm me. Maybe Peekaboo Iconic Essentially would be enough for me... Can anybody tell me how Iconic Essentially is roomy in real life?
> 
> Also does Peekaboo hold shape after awhile? I was looking at the photos of used Peekaboos and they were so slouchy it made me hesitate whether to buy it at all.


I also wonder about the future slouching.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

dbcelly said:


> I think some minis have feet, but it may depend on leather.  I was eyeing the calfskin one and it does, but the lambskin (nappa) does not.


thanks for the note! i mostly am attracted to the lambskin ones only and those indeed have no feet. my current lambskin mini doesnt have it


----------



## plingster

dbcelly said:


> I think some minis have feet, but it may depend on leather.  I was eyeing the calfskin one and it does, but the lambskin (nappa) does not.


Hmm... strange that Peekaboos in calfskin, which I believe is tougher and more scratch-resistant compared to lambskin, have feet and not the other way round.


----------



## Le Lion

cherryinbloom said:


> Hello Peekaboo lovers,
> hope you can help me with choosing my first Peekaboo. I carry a lot of stuff, so I’m sick of mini bags or small bags that don’t fit anything.
> 
> I’ve been thinking about getting Peekaboo Iconic Medium which should be enough for all my stuff but I’m quite petite (5’2) so I’m afraid it’doverwhelm me. Maybe Peekaboo Iconic Essentially would be enough for me... Can anybody tell me how Iconic Essentially is roomy in real life?
> 
> Also does Peekaboo hold shape after awhile? I was looking at the photos of used Peekaboos and they were so slouchy it made me hesitate whether to buy it at all.



Hi,

I have a Medium for about three years now, I think. My bag does not slouch like the bags on the website. The sides are more stiff and don’t hang down. 
I use my bag a lot during the colder seasons, because it is my only „discrete„ black bag. I travel with it, go to work... so it gets a lot of use 

Would you like some pics?


----------



## Bijouxlady

Le Lion said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Medium for about three years now, I think. My bag does not slouch like the bags on the website. The sides are more stiff and don’t hang down.
> I use my bag a lot during the colder seasons, because it is my only „discrete„ black bag. I travel with it, go to work... so it gets a lot of use
> 
> Would you like some pics?


I would love to see it!


----------



## Le Lion

Bijouxlady said:


> I would love to see it!



Here we go 

empty (both sides and from above)






What I carry maximum (I used my iPad for the sake of the space, a book would fit too)




full:






I could pack some more, as you see. The space is not wide, but kind of deeply. Bulk items may be hard to put inside and you should definitely try to reach inside before you purchase, because the small opening could be annoying for some people.
I also don‘t close the sides because I like the more effortless style. All closed, the bag is very elegant and kind of structured and ladylike.
I have still space for some more items, I would usually put a foldable shopping bag inside or a scarf. 
The main problem for me is not the space, but the weight. The bag is heavy itself, even empty. So I personally don’t carry a iPad or a book, if I don’t have to.

For the structure, as you see, my sides are still upfront and not as slouchy as on the Fendi website. I honestly don’t know how people get their sides of the bag to slouch so much. Please let me know, because I like the look  I thought the slouching would happen naturally as time goes by, but I have my bag for about 3 years now and nothing happend 

I hope that was helpful! Have a nice day and thank you for letting me share!


----------



## volaju

New Peekaboo ISEEYOU and Peekaboo Eastwest. Peekaboo ISEEYOU comes with detachable pocket


----------



## Cool Breeze

volaju said:


> New Peekaboo ISEEYOU and Peekaboo Eastwest. Peekaboo ISEEYOU comes with detachable pocket
> 
> View attachment 4824552
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824553
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824556


Both are beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Raspberry

Does anyone know if the Sellaria mini has ever been made in black with gold hardware? I’ve only seen seasonal colors with gold, like aquamarine and white.


----------



## Danstuh

Hi everyone! I’m wanting to buy my FIRST ever fendi and I want the mini peekaboo so bad. I found this one for a really good price but am unsure about the crystal detailing.

I kinda like the uniqueness/ fun aspect of it
I also like how you can flip sides and it’s all black.

Since it would be my first peekaboo should I just go with all black so it’ll be more timeless and I can get more wear out of it?? 
or do you think I’ll still be able to get a good amount of wear out of this bag regardless??


----------



## Le Lion

Hi @Danstuh , I personally would go for the classic for sure - I don’t like the christals, to be honest. But it depends on your style of course. 
For me, I like colorful bags and clothes, but classic shapes. 

For more fun on the fendi I would think of color or perhaps another kind of leather, or, if you like vintage, I really liked the Monster eyes on their bags!


----------



## Catherine1288

I'd love to hear people's opinions. 

I currently own a red mini Peekaboo in nappa leather (first attachment). I really like it for its classic silhouette and the rich colour but there are two things about it that annoy me a little:
1. When I close the turnlock, it pulls at the leather on the face of the bag. I've seen people mention this same issue on Youtube. Consequently, I feel I have to wear the bag open and I really like the look of the closed turnlock on more structured Peekaboos. Keeping it open is not the most secure way to wear the bag.

2. For whatever reason my interior stiff partition (the handle) tends to lean more to one side, meaning the bag can look slightly unlevel when I carry it. I doubt anyone else would ever notice but it annoys me. 

I bought it last year on my birthday. I actually went in to the Fendi boutique just to look at the black nappa mini again but swooned at the red and my boyfriend and SA convinced me to buy the red on the spot. Normally I like taking my time and sleeping on things before commiting to a purchase. I had panicked thoughts about returning the red for the black but the boyfriend kept reinforcing how lovely it was (and is!) 

So here's the dilemma: 
I still want a black Peekaboo! I know I definitely want a more structured Peekaboo that will close properly and look more sleek and trapezoid in shape. I feel like the nappa minis look slightly too rounded. 

I can't decide between the medium regular and the Essentially (see photos attached). Also, (maybe for a second new Peekaboo) I love the mini Selleria as well as the X Lite medium size! 

Thoughts on these bags? Which one will likely keep its structure better? 

Problematically, Melbourne has been in strict lock down since March (we only had a month or so where shops opened again in June) and shops won't open again until 26th October so I haven't been able to try anything on in the Fendi boutique. It's obviously driving me crazy haha. 
Back in June I only managed to try on the medium Regular in black and compare it with the black nappa mini but couldn't decide. Then everything shut! 

Well done if you made it to the end of this long post! Xxx


----------



## A bottle of Red

I don't  like the essentially or xlite. I saw the essentially in the boutique but it just looks off to me.
The black one you posted looks stunning in that photo!
I loved the lambskin feel the best, it is so smooth & soft.
The selleria was much much thicker & I didn't  care for the bumpy texture.

Your red one is stunning!


----------



## Catherine1288

A bottle of Red said:


> I don't  like the essentially or xlite. I saw the essentially in the boutique but it just looks off to me.
> The black one you posted looks stunning in that photo!
> I loved the lambskin feel the best, it is so smooth & soft.
> The selleria was much much thicker & I didn't  care for the bumpy texture.
> 
> Your red one is stunning!



Thank you! Yes, I think my heart's leaning more towards the black regular medium. It's just so timeless and I love the look of the bigger size. And it closes properly!! 

Yes, I originally went for the mini nappa over any Selleria option because the Selleria (while beautiful) seems more casual or more for warmer weather with its exposed stitching. However these minis and the calfskin minis (with feet - another bonus) seem more structured and seem the close better without the leather being pulled. The nappa leather minis look funny when closed. 

Keen to hear what others think or if anyone owns one of these bags mentioned. Xxxxxx


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Danstuh said:


> Hi everyone! I’m wanting to buy my FIRST ever fendi and I want the mini peekaboo so bad. I found this one for a really good price but am unsure about the crystal detailing.
> 
> I kinda like the uniqueness/ fun aspect of it
> I also like how you can flip sides and it’s all black.
> 
> Since it would be my first peekaboo should I just go with all black so it’ll be more timeless and I can get more wear out of it??
> or do you think I’ll still be able to get a good amount of wear out of this bag regardless??
> 
> View attachment 4829705
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829706


i own the white version and i love it to bits. the crystals are very sparkly but do take note, they are quite sharp so if you happen to wear lots of delicate clothing (crochet, lace, silk etc) it's gonna hook onto your clothing if ever you wish to carry the plain side out. personally i would say go for it as this is a special edition bag that is hard to come by, especially if you're getting it at a good price on the resale market.


----------



## cherryinbloom

Hello guys,
I hope you could help me with with deciding with my first Peekaboo. I can’t decide between smooth and Selleria leather. It does seem Selleria is more slouchy while smooth leather holds shape much better? Or is it just my impression? I’m in love with the shape of Peekaboo but I don’t want the bag to get slouchy after few years. But maybe Selleria is more “scratch-proof” while the smooth leather shows every little scratch? Does anybody own both versions? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Catherine1288

cherryinbloom said:


> Hello guys,
> I hope you could help me with with deciding with my first Peekaboo. I can’t decide between smooth and Selleria leather. It does seem Selleria is more slouchy while smooth leather holds shape much better? Or is it just my impression? I’m in love with the shape of Peekaboo but I don’t want the bag to get slouchy after few years. But maybe Selleria is more “scratch-proof” while the smooth leather shows every little scratch? Does anybody own both versions?
> 
> Thank you for your help!



I'm torn on this issue too at the moment. Which size/model are you considering? Colour? Do you intend to wear it as an everyday bag or more of a special occasion bag? 

I have a red mini Peekaboo (photo posted on previous page) in the smooth nappa leather. The leather is gorgeous and, although I've only had it a year, is holding its shape really well. However there are a couple of things about the bag that annoy me (detailed in earlier post). 

I'm now considering a medium size just so that I can close the bag properly without pulling at the leather. Also, I find the medium sizes to look more structured and trapezoid. The minis in nappa leather look slightly round. 

In addiiton to a new medium (probably still in the lambskin), I'm considering a mini Peekaboo in Selleria for a few reasons: 
a) they have feet (lambskin minis don't).
b) they look more structured and look less likely to slouch (unlike the mini nappa iconic Peekaboo many Peekaboos have side glazing which creates a more structured look in my opinion).
c) you can close the turn lock without it pulling on the leather.

While I think the quality of Fendi lambskin (and Selleria leather) is exceptional I too have seen some awful looking slouching and lost structure on second hand Peekaboos. Lambskin and Selleria and in both the mini and medium sizes. 

Would also appreciate some insight from Peekaboo owners. Xxx


----------



## cherryinbloom

Hi Catherine,
thanks for your reply. I intend to wear it more as an everyday bag. Because I carry a lot of things around I’m definitely going for Medium. Here are the pictures of the two bags I’m torn between. Both of them are Medium.

1) Beautiful olive Selleria. The colour’s more niche but I’m not sure how’s the shape going to hold after awhile.




2) Smooth Dove Grey. The colour’s more versatile, but I’m worried about the scratches.




So what do you think? I’m curious if anybody owns both leather versions, so she can compare pros/cons for us.


----------



## Catherine1288

cherryinbloom said:


> Hi Catherine,
> thanks for your reply. I intend to wear it more as an everyday bag. Because I carry a lot of things around I’m definitely going for Medium. Here are the pictures of the two bags I’m torn between. Both of them are Medium.
> 
> 1) Beautiful olive Selleria. The colour’s more niche but I’m not sure how’s the shape going to hold after awhile.
> 
> View attachment 4846414
> 
> 
> 2) Smooth Dove Grey. The colour’s more versatile, but I’m worried about the scratches.
> 
> View attachment 4846417
> 
> 
> So what do you think? I’m curious if anybody owns both leather versions, so she can compare pros/cons for us.




Ooooh both stunning options!! 

I don't own the medium size but I can share a few observations from trying things on in the boutique as well as watching reviews on Youtube.

Personally, I prefer the second dove grey medium option. The tortoise shell turn lock is stunning as well. 

A. As I mentioned, I'm seriously considering getting the medium smooth leather (I think it's still nappa leather) in black. 
I'm pretty confident in the durability of the leather (I own the mini in lambskin) and have no no marks/scratches at all! I accidentally dropped it off a table once and it was miraculously fine!! Fendi is fantastic quality. 

From what I've found on Youtube, owners of this bag in the medium size in lambskin say it holds up very well. Both in terms of structure and leather. I'd encourage you to watch some reviews. I think  I've seen a few videos reviewing your dove grey in medium.

B. I think the Selleria is stunning but it seems to hold its structure better in the mini version. Also, I personally feel it has a bit more of a casual, equestrian vibe to it. Still gorgeous but just a different feel so it depends what you like. That olive colour would go with a lot, like the beige. 

Are you able to visit a boutique at all? Otherwise I definitely recommend watching Youtube reviews. 

Both stunning choices however the beige steals my heart! Have fun deciding. X


----------



## A bottle of Red

I also  found many second hand peekaboos that were so slouchy & it makes me very hesitant  to buy one.
I wish i knew which ones end up slouching & why (I am wondering  it's  one type of leather vs another or something else )


----------



## Catherine1288

Also, I think the key to longevity for any bag is to keep is stored well when you're not using it. If it's an everyday bag this is a bit different as you obviously aren't going to be emptying things out much but where possible keep it sitting upfront, and, if possible, stuffed. I keep my mini stuffed and it still looks brand new still.


----------



## Catherine1288

A bottle of Red said:


> I also  found many second hand peekaboos that were so slouchy & it makes me very hesitant  to buy one.
> I wish i knew which ones end up slouching & why (I am wondering  it's  one type of leather vs another or something else )




The way people handle their bags? I don't know. Apparently some of the older model Peekaboos were made to slouch more. I agree though.... some photos of second hand Peekaboos show alarming structure loss.


----------



## Tingeling

volaju said:


> New Peekaboo ISEEYOU and Peekaboo Eastwest. Peekaboo ISEEYOU comes with detachable pocket
> 
> View attachment 4824552
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824553
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824556


I am totally in love with the new I see U! I hope they will add a white one in the east-west! Did you get both?


----------



## averagejoe

cherryinbloom said:


> Hi Catherine,
> thanks for your reply. I intend to wear it more as an everyday bag. Because I carry a lot of things around I’m definitely going for Medium. Here are the pictures of the two bags I’m torn between. Both of them are Medium.
> 
> 1) Beautiful olive Selleria. The colour’s more niche but I’m not sure how’s the shape going to hold after awhile.
> 
> View attachment 4846414
> 
> 
> 2) Smooth Dove Grey. The colour’s more versatile, but I’m worried about the scratches.
> 
> View attachment 4846417
> 
> 
> So what do you think? I’m curious if anybody owns both leather versions, so she can compare pros/cons for us.


I agree with @Catherine1288 in that the slouching depends on how you handle and store the bag.

I have the Selleria men's Peekaboo and its structure has held up very well (still looks brand new). I've seen other Selleria men's Peekaboos on the resale market look slouchy, but I store mine with the original tissue paper inside, and I never over-stuff it or weigh it down with lots of contents when I use the bag. The problem with mine is that it was very difficult to get the leather to drop down for that Peekaboo effect, so I had to actually stretch the front over and over again to get it to now show the Peekaboo effect.


----------



## A bottle of Red

The minis don't  seem to come with a contrasting  color inside.  Do other sizes still have it?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Hello friends. I have an opportunity to buy an adorable Fendi Peekaboo micro,but I think I should take a pass. It's just too small. But before I do, I wonder if anyone out there could compare it (in terms of what fits) to a Bottega Veneta Nodini (aka Pillow), or a Coach Dinky, or this little Fendi that I just posted on the Identify This Fendi chat. (below).

If I could see the micro IRL, but that's not an option.

Any chance someone can help me?


----------



## JavaJo

I would suggest checking out the size called “Essentially“.  It’s bigger than the the Mini (actually fits a lot)... and a lot lighter than the Medium. AND it comes with feet!  Here’s mine in black and cream leather interior.  It won’t slouch on you if this is the look you prefer.  My only complaint is the turn lock scratches so easily.  However, I remember hearing I could send it in for replacement if it gets really bad.


----------



## pretty_wommon

Hi everyone, i'd like to ask if the older version of the Fendi peekaboo regular has a leather interior instead of suede lining? Thanks!


----------



## pretty_wommon

pretty_wommon said:


> Hi everyone, i'd like to ask if the older version of the Fendi peekaboo regular has a leather interior instead of suede lining? Thanks!


I got my answer - will share it here:








						A Close Look at Fendi Peekaboo Bag Interior Designs and Materials - Spotted Fashion
					

The Bag Bug Peekaboo was part of Fendi's Resort 2014 Collection. The interior is made of python, the monster's eyes are made of crocodile leather.




					www.spottedfashion.com


----------



## Firstfullsteps

hi, does anyone know if a peekaboo XS would fit well in the defender in size mini? i note that there are some differences in the measurements between a mini and XS. The defender requires the side tabs of the bag to loop through at the very least, and im afraid my XS wouldn't fit well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Danstuh

Firstfullsteps said:


> i own the white version and i love it to bits. the crystals are very sparkly but do take note, they are quite sharp so if you happen to wear lots of delicate clothing (crochet, lace, silk etc) it's gonna hook onto your clothing if ever you wish to carry the plain side out. personally i would say go for it as this is a special edition bag that is hard to come by, especially if you're getting it at a good price on the resale market.


Thank you for your response!! do you know if it fits an iPhone X??


----------



## Tingeling

JavaJo said:


> I would suggest checking out the size called “Essentially“.  It’s bigger than the the Mini (actually fits a lot)... and a lot lighter than the Medium. AND it comes with feet!  Here’s mine in black and cream leather interior.  It won’t slouch on you if this is the look you prefer.  My only complaint is the turn lock scratches so easily.  However, I remember hearing I could send it in for replacement if it gets really bad.
> View attachment 4848221


Beautiful


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Danstuh said:


> Thank you for your response!! do you know if it fits an iPhone X??


it fits


----------



## Catherine1288

JavaJo said:


> I would suggest checking out the size called “Essentially“.  It’s bigger than the the Mini (actually fits a lot)... and a lot lighter than the Medium. AND it comes with feet!  Here’s mine in black and cream leather interior.  It won’t slouch on you if this is the look you prefer.  My only complaint is the turn lock scratches so easily.  However, I remember hearing I could send it in for replacement if it gets really bad.
> View attachment 4848221



Wow! Your bag is STUNNING! Great choice of twilly by the way! The contrasting orange is amazing. Do you mind if I ask what helped you decide on the Essentially (as opposed to the medium or mini)? I'm torn deciding on my next Peekaboo. The Essentially caught my eye because it looks more "structured" than the nappa mini and has feet. I currently own one nappa mini but like the more structured, less squishy look. I've thought about the medium but also really like the Essentially. 

I wonder if you'd mind sharing photos of the bag with the turnlock closed along with the interior? Gorgeous bag! Thank you. Xxx


----------



## JavaJo

Catherine1288 said:


> Wow! Your bag is STUNNING! Great choice of twilly by the way! The contrasting orange is amazing. Do you mind if I ask what helped you decide on the Essentially (as opposed to the medium or mini)? I'm torn deciding on my next Peekaboo. The Essentially caught my eye because it looks more "structured" than the nappa mini and has feet. I currently own one nappa mini but like the more structured, less squishy look. I've thought about the medium but also really like the Essentially.
> 
> I wonder if you'd mind sharing photos of the bag with the turnlock closed along with the interior? Gorgeous bag! Thank you. Xxx


Uuuuhhhhgly with the turnlock closed, and sorry, I won’t sharing that photo.  It looks more pinched than the Medium that you shared on your previous post.  I like structured bags myself.  If you’re concerned security (while enjoying luxury ) I would suggest going the Lady Dior (medium) - same size as the Essentially but a bit more “secure”  In my case, the bag is typically a lot more costly than the contents, and therefore, would rather keep the Peekaboo open and preserve its shape (if that makes sense)


----------



## Catherine1288

JavaJo said:


> Uuuuhhhhgly with the turnlock closed, and sorry, I won’t sharing that photo.  It looks more pinched than the Medium that you shared on your previous post.  I like structured bags myself.  If you’re concerned security (while enjoying luxury ) I would suggest going the Lady Dior (medium) - same size as the Essentially but a bit more “secure”  In my case, the bag is typically a lot more costly than the contents, and therefore, would rather keep the Peekaboo open and preserve its shape (if that makes sense)
> 
> View attachment 4851160




Thanks so much, JavaJo! I'm really glad you said that!! I wasn't sure about the look of the Essentially closed. My major gripe with my mini in the nappa leather is that it looks weird closed. It pulls at the leather on the face of the bag and if there are contents inside it can look a bit bulky and uneven. I want a Peekaboo that looks structured and neat when closed. Maybe I go medium after all? Thanks, that's really good to know that the Essentially is like the mini in nappa : looks gorgeous open but weird when closed. Thanks for the tip. I own two Lady Diors but find them quite dressy. They're more used as evening or special occasion bags.

That's why I love the Peekaboo so much. I feel like it's the "Chanel classic flap" of the top handle world. Can be dressed up or down. It's so low-key elegant and even cool depending how you style it. 
I have an LV Capucines in galet which I don't wear as much either because it's very dressy and posh. Your Essentially Peekaboo is gorgeous (when open lol!). Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts. Xxx


----------



## luxurylucy

Does anyone have the flame color peekaboo bag? What do you think of it?


----------



## Catherine1288

Keen to know Fendi lovers' preferences:

A) do you prefer the mini or the medium iconic?

B) for those lucky enough to own a medium iconic (in any leather) can you wear it out to brunch/shopping/nice dinners or even more formal events like a special birthday or a wedding? 

I have a mini Peekaboo but am equally enamoured by the medium iconic. Yet it definitely has more of a classy "work bag" vibe à la Miranda Priestly in Devil Wears Prada lol. I also think of Amal Clooney going to court and business meetings with hers! Just wondering if I could get away with it for more casual outings such as dinners out, going to the cinema etc.... 
I'm keen on the black version.
Thanks xxxxx


----------



## Le Lion

Catherine1288 said:


> Keen to know Fendi lovers' preferences:
> 
> A) do you prefer the mini or the medium iconic?
> 
> B) for those lucky enough to own a medium iconic (in any leather) can you wear it out to brunch/shopping/nice dinners or even more formal events like a special birthday or a wedding?
> 
> I have a mini Peekaboo but am equally enamoured by the medium iconic. Yet it definitely has more of a classy "work bag" vibe à la Miranda Priestly in Devil Wears Prada lol. I also think of Amal Clooney going to court and business meetings with hers! Just wondering if I could get away with it for more casual outings such as dinners out, going to the cinema etc....
> I'm keen on the black version.
> Thanks xxxxx



a)
I don’t have a Mini

but I can (and will) answer b) 
I use my medium as a work and daily bag. I use it casually if I want a bag that doesn’t scream designer. I think the medium could be styled in any way. Especially if you play around with the shoulder strap.

I would recommend you to visit the Hermés subforum. There is a tread called “wearing the Kelly casual“ (or something like that). The “wildlife” Thread is also very inspirational.

For me personally, the Peekaboo is very similar to the Kelly bag if it comes to form and structure. But (sadly or luckily) the Peekaboo is not as famous, so there are not so much Inspirations out there.

Hoped that was helpful


----------



## Catherine1288

Le Lion said:


> a)
> I don’t have a Mini
> 
> but I can (and will) answer b)
> I use my medium as a work and daily bag. I use it casually if I want a bag that doesn’t scream designer. I think the medium could be styled in any way. Especially if you play around with the shoulder strap.
> 
> I would recommend you to visit the Hermés subforum. There is a tread called “wearing the Kelly casual“ (or something like that). The “wildlife” Thread is also very inspirational.
> 
> For me personally, the Peekaboo is very similar to the Kelly bag if it comes to form and structure. But (sadly or luckily) the Peekaboo is not as famous, so there are not so much Inspirations out there.
> 
> Hoped that was helpful



Thanks, lovely. Yes, I totally hear you. The strap would give it a more casual vibe.  I could see myself using a black medium more casually during winter. Maybe less in summer as it might appear too formal. Thanks for the wildlife (such a good thread name!) thread recommendation. Will do. Xxx


----------



## Snowshoe42

Hi all,

After a really terrible and disappointing VC experience recently (which dragged on for nearly a month) where l ‘tried’ and failed to buy a mini peekaboo, the bag has played on my mind to the point where now l am considering buying it straight from Fendi to avoid any kind of repeat of this last experience. The bag l wanted off Vestiaire is no longer available on the Fendi website so l have narrowed it down to the following two bags -

1. Lilac Mini Iconic (Selleria)
2. Brown Mini Iconic

I was originally looking for a nice brown or burgundy peekaboo as l don’t currently have any brown bags and was looking for the perfect autumn/winter bag. I’m not sure on this shade of brown though. Does it look like tan (which l like) or is it too orange? What do you think of this shade? I don’t want a dark brown shade, but wonder if this is a bit too chestnut or dare l say it ... diarrhoea coloured? Am l being silly? I wish l could go to a store to look at it in person but that is not currently possible for me due to distance and Covid.

I see the lilac bag as more of a spring/summer bag because it is so light and fresh looking. I do really love the colour on this although l expect that l would need to be more careful with it than the brown one due to colour transfer. I have some protective spray, does anyone know if that helps stop colour transfer on this type of leather?

I would want to use the bag frequently as an everyday type bag that will last me years. I love the design of the Peekaboo, particularly in the mini size, and love that it is a classic bag which won’t go out of style. This is how l will justify the cost to myself 

Anyway, l feel torn between these two bags. Which one do you prefer and which do you think you would buy if you were me?


----------



## Catherine1288

Snowshoe42 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a really terrible and disappointing VC experience recently (which dragged on for nearly a month) where l ‘tried’ and failed to buy a mini peekaboo, the bag has played on my mind to the point where now l am considering buying it straight from Fendi to avoid any kind of repeat of this last experience. The bag l wanted off Vestiaire is no longer available on the Fendi website so l have narrowed it down to the following two bags -
> 
> 1. Lilac Mini Iconic (Selleria)
> 2. Brown Mini Iconic
> 
> I was originally looking for a nice brown or burgundy peekaboo as l don’t currently have any brown bags and was looking for the perfect autumn/winter bag. I’m not sure on this shade of brown though. Does it look like tan (which l like) or is it too orange? What do you think of this shade? I don’t want a dark brown shade, but wonder if this is a bit too chestnut or dare l say it ... diarrhoea coloured? Am l being silly? I wish l could go to a store to look at it in person but that is not currently possible for me due to distance and Covid.
> 
> I see the lilac bag as more of a spring/summer bag because it is so light and fresh looking. I do really love the colour on this although l expect that l would need to be more careful with it than the brown one due to colour transfer. I have some protective spray, does anyone know if that helps stop colour transfer on this type of leather?
> 
> I would want to use the bag frequently as an everyday type bag that will last me years. I love the design of the Peekaboo, particularly in the mini size, and love that it is a classic bag which won’t go out of style. This is how l will justify the cost to myself
> 
> Anyway, l feel torn between these two bags. Which one do you prefer and which do you think you would buy if you were me?
> View attachment 4863171
> View attachment 4863172



We have such similar taste! Both these bags have featured on my Peekaboo wishlist. I too am unable to see the bags in person due to retail closures and strict stay-at-home lock down restrictions which have carried on for months. 

While the lilac version is mesmerising if you're looking for an everyday bag I would suggest the tan calfskin mini. It is stunning and would go with far more outfits. The lilac is unique and super pretty but has spring/summer warm weather vibes and I'd personally struggle wearing it all year round. 

I recently watched a great Youtube review where the tan (I think it's the same bag) featured: 


I certainly don't think it looks too orange. It looks amazing on the girl in the video. 

Let us know what you decide on! Xxx


----------



## A bottle of Red

I saw the lilac in person it really is so beautiful!  However  it really is a spring/summer color.
What will you get more enjoyment  out of? A more practical  or more frivolous  one? What will make your heart sing longer? Will you regret being practical?  Or regret having a bag you can only use a few months of the year?

Just fyi it is very small inside.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Snowshoe42 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a really terrible and disappointing VC experience recently (which dragged on for nearly a month) where l ‘tried’ and failed to buy a mini peekaboo, the bag has played on my mind to the point where now l am considering buying it straight from Fendi to avoid any kind of repeat of this last experience. The bag l wanted off Vestiaire is no longer available on the Fendi website so l have narrowed it down to the following two bags -
> 
> 1. Lilac Mini Iconic (Selleria)
> 2. Brown Mini Iconic
> 
> I was originally looking for a nice brown or burgundy peekaboo as l don’t currently have any brown bags and was looking for the perfect autumn/winter bag. I’m not sure on this shade of brown though. Does it look like tan (which l like) or is it too orange? What do you think of this shade? I don’t want a dark brown shade, but wonder if this is a bit too chestnut or dare l say it ... diarrhoea coloured? Am l being silly? I wish l could go to a store to look at it in person but that is not currently possible for me due to distance and Covid.
> 
> I see the lilac bag as more of a spring/summer bag because it is so light and fresh looking. I do really love the colour on this although l expect that l would need to be more careful with it than the brown one due to colour transfer. I have some protective spray, does anyone know if that helps stop colour transfer on this type of leather?
> 
> I would want to use the bag frequently as an everyday type bag that will last me years. I love the design of the Peekaboo, particularly in the mini size, and love that it is a classic bag which won’t go out of style. This is how l will justify the cost to myself
> 
> Anyway, l feel torn between these two bags. Which one do you prefer and which do you think you would buy if you were me?
> View attachment 4863171
> View attachment 4863172



Sorry I'm not quite helpful but I do love both. Personally I love bags of various colours and don't have an everyday bag as I switch out twice a week. If you want an everyday bag then the brown would be a better option. Wear also wouldn't show up as obvious on the darker tone.


----------



## pretty_wommon

Hello everyone! I am wondering if a bag organizer would help keep the structure of older Fendi iconic medium peekaboos? If you have used a bag organizer, I would appreciate if you can share your experience. Thank you!


----------



## Annawakes

Snowshoe42 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a really terrible and disappointing VC experience recently (which dragged on for nearly a month) where l ‘tried’ and failed to buy a mini peekaboo, the bag has played on my mind to the point where now l am considering buying it straight from Fendi to avoid any kind of repeat of this last experience. The bag l wanted off Vestiaire is no longer available on the Fendi website so l have narrowed it down to the following two bags -
> 
> 1. Lilac Mini Iconic (Selleria)
> 2. Brown Mini Iconic
> 
> I was originally looking for a nice brown or burgundy peekaboo as l don’t currently have any brown bags and was looking for the perfect autumn/winter bag. I’m not sure on this shade of brown though. Does it look like tan (which l like) or is it too orange? What do you think of this shade? I don’t want a dark brown shade, but wonder if this is a bit too chestnut or dare l say it ... diarrhoea coloured? Am l being silly? I wish l could go to a store to look at it in person but that is not currently possible for me due to distance and Covid.
> 
> I see the lilac bag as more of a spring/summer bag because it is so light and fresh looking. I do really love the colour on this although l expect that l would need to be more careful with it than the brown one due to colour transfer. I have some protective spray, does anyone know if that helps stop colour transfer on this type of leather?
> 
> I would want to use the bag frequently as an everyday type bag that will last me years. I love the design of the Peekaboo, particularly in the mini size, and love that it is a classic bag which won’t go out of style. This is how l will justify the cost to myself
> 
> Anyway, l feel torn between these two bags. Which one do you prefer and which do you think you would buy if you were me?
> View attachment 4863171
> View attachment 4863172


Definitely the tan!  I loooove this tan color.  It is so versatile and classy.  It will go with so much more than the lilac, which is also pretty, but not really a “staple” color.


----------



## luxurylucy

My new mini peekaboo in flame!


----------



## Snowshoe42

Catherine1288 said:


> We have such similar taste! Both these bags have featured on my Peekaboo wishlist. I too am unable to see the bags in person due to retail closures and strict stay-at-home lock down restrictions which have carried on for months.
> 
> While the lilac version is mesmerising if you're looking for an everyday bag I would suggest the tan calfskin mini. It is stunning and would go with far more outfits. The lilac is unique and super pretty but has spring/summer warm weather vibes and I'd personally struggle wearing it all year round.
> 
> I recently watched a great Youtube review where the tan (I think it's the same bag) featured:
> 
> 
> I certainly don't think it looks too orange. It looks amazing on the girl in the video.
> 
> Let us know what you decide on! Xxx




Thanks, yes, it’s sooo much harder when you can’t see them in person isn’t it. Thanks for the link, l didn’t see that one when l was researching the bag. It looks really lovely in the video and l can now tell that it will match the colour of my favourite boots. Having said that l still love the contrast stitching and the colour of the lilac one so still trying to figure it out lol.


----------



## Snowshoe42

A bottle of Red said:


> I saw the lilac in person it really is so beautiful!  However  it really is a spring/summer color.
> What will you get more enjoyment  out of? A more practical  or more frivolous  one? What will make your heart sing longer? Will you regret being practical?  Or regret having a bag you can only use a few months of the year?
> 
> Just fyi it is very small inside.



Yes, exactly, thanks for helping me work out what the issue is. My head is telling me tan and my heart is saying lilac. In reality they are both gorgeous bags and l’m sure l’ll be overjoyed with either of them. l think l’ve just l’ve just been worrying about whether l’ll end up regretting the bag l end up getting.


----------



## Snowshoe42

Firstfullsteps said:


> Sorry I'm not quite helpful but I do love both. Personally I love bags of various colours and don't have an everyday bag as I switch out twice a week. If you want an everyday bag then the brown would be a better option. Wear also wouldn't show up as obvious on the darker tone.



Thanks Firstfullsteps, yeah sorry, l meant more that l wouldn’t want to just keep the peekaboo as a special occasion bag but one that l could wear regularly and rotate in with my other bags.


----------



## Snowshoe42

Annawakes said:


> Definitely the tan!  I loooove this tan color.  It is so versatile and classy.  It will go with so much more than the lilac, which is also pretty, but not really a “staple” color.



Thanks, yeah, l think you’re right that it will work much better with my wardrobe than the lilac (even though the lilac is so pretty). 

I’ve really been going back and forth on this over the last few days and l’ve come to the conclusion that l won’t truly know until l’ve seen the bag irl so l’m just going to have to order one of the bags. I’m going to order the tan bag as l think that once l’ve actually seen it and tried it on with my wardrobe then l’ll want to keep it. However, if l don’t love the tan or find myself still undecided then l still have the option of returning it for the lilac. 

Feeling really excited now l’ve decided what to do. Yay  Off to order the bag now  

Will post some photos when it arrives.


----------



## Annawakes

Snowshoe42 said:


> Thanks, yeah, l think you’re right that it will work much better with my wardrobe than the lilac (even though the lilac is so pretty).
> 
> I’ve really been going back and forth on this over the last few days and l’ve come to the conclusion that l won’t truly know until l’ve seen the bag irl so l’m just going to have to order one of the bags. I’m going to order the tan bag as l think that once l’ve actually seen it and tried it on with my wardrobe then l’ll want to keep it. However, if l don’t love the tan or find myself still undecided then l still have the option of returning it for the lilac.
> 
> Feeling really excited now l’ve decided what to do. Yay  Off to order the bag now
> 
> Will post some photos when it arrives.


Good plan!  Let us know!!


----------



## volaju

Hey guys just thought I’d post some images of a few things currently in store and coming soon! Any enquiries feel free to PM me


----------



## JavaJo

volaju said:


> Hey guys just thought I’d post some images of a few things currently in store and coming soon! Any enquiries feel free to PM me
> 
> View attachment 4867710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867712
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867713
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867714
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867717


Curious to see how the East West ISEEU compares (in size) next to the Medium or Mini.  Are you able to share photos?  TIA!


----------



## volaju

Here you go!


----------



## volaju

Thoughts?


----------



## cherryinbloom

Hello guys, does any of you own Peekaboo ISEEU Medium or have seen it in real life? Our government has closed all the shops, so I can’t go to Fendi boutique to check it myself.

I’m definitely getting Fendi Peekaboo for my birthday, but I’m still undecided about the exact model. I had my eyes set firmly on Peekaboo Medium in Dove Grey
	

		
			
		

		
	




but then Peekaboo ISEEU was introduced and now I’m torn between these two.


ISEEU looks more modern and it seems it will hold shape better, it’s more structured than the traditional Peekaboo Medium. 




Sigh. Now I’m back at the beginning. What do you guys think? Which one would you choose?


----------



## GirlAndBag

Hi Cherryinbloom, 

I have seen both in real life, the leather is still pretty similar and its the method of stitching that gives it a different shape. Unfortunately , as the ISEEU is a newer model , there arent many used ones to take reference of how the leather and new silhouette will season over time. 

The iconic bar (tortoiseshell or gold in the ISEEU) still remains, but i think what is essentially different is that the custom pockets add that personalized bit to the bag. The tortoiseshell finishes are iconic to the dove grey/custom event and I would still pick that over the ISEEU because of the tortoiseshell and the custom pockets doesn't do much for me as i have a custom one. Perhaps one of your deciding factors could also be between the options of the bar and the custom pockets to help you with your decision. If the bar aint important, you could also consider the essentially, which is lighter   

Hope you are able to make your decision !


----------



## Firstfullsteps

cherryinbloom said:


> Hello guys, does any of you own Peekaboo ISEEU Medium or have seen it in real life? Our government has closed all the shops, so I can’t go to Fendi boutique to check it myself.
> 
> I’m definitely getting Fendi Peekaboo for my birthday, but I’m still undecided about the exact model. I had my eyes set firmly on Peekaboo Medium in Dove Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885996
> 
> 
> but then Peekaboo ISEEU was introduced and now I’m torn between these two.
> 
> 
> ISEEU looks more modern and it seems it will hold shape better, it’s more structured than the traditional Peekaboo Medium.
> 
> View attachment 4885997
> 
> 
> Sigh. Now I’m back at the beginning. What do you guys think? Which one would you choose?


ill be very frank to say that im not appreciating the iseeu models. i would still pick a classic peekaboo.


----------



## A bottle of Red

I didn't  see the iseeu in person; but the dove grey tortoiseshell  is beautiful in real life !


----------



## averagejoe

cherryinbloom said:


> Hello guys, does any of you own Peekaboo ISEEU Medium or have seen it in real life? Our government has closed all the shops, so I can’t go to Fendi boutique to check it myself.
> 
> I’m definitely getting Fendi Peekaboo for my birthday, but I’m still undecided about the exact model. I had my eyes set firmly on Peekaboo Medium in Dove Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885996
> 
> 
> but then Peekaboo ISEEU was introduced and now I’m torn between these two.
> 
> 
> ISEEU looks more modern and it seems it will hold shape better, it’s more structured than the traditional Peekaboo Medium.
> 
> View attachment 4885997
> 
> 
> Sigh. Now I’m back at the beginning. What do you guys think? Which one would you choose?


I think the ISSEU version would maintain its shape better, if you're worried about corner sagging. I think the ISEEU looks really nice, but I like the Essentially more than both of these.


----------



## taqw

I love the way the ISEEU looks, but I also feel like it wouldn't hold as much! The bag looks quite narrow and unyielding in comparison to the classic Medium


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Hi all: I’ve been eyeing a Peekaboo Iconic for a few months. I’m wondering, does an iPad-pro 11-inch fit inside the medium size? And what do those of you with the medium sized peekaboos usually use them for? I imagine using one as an occasional work bag - not necessarily every day, but sometimes, and i wouldn’t overload it, but it would need to hold the iPad described above. TIA for your help!


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Le Lion said:


> Here we go
> 
> empty (both sides and from above)
> 
> View attachment 4823430
> View attachment 4823431
> View attachment 4823432
> 
> 
> What I carry maximum (I used my iPad for the sake of the space, a book would fit too)
> 
> View attachment 4823434
> 
> 
> full:
> 
> View attachment 4823438
> 
> View attachment 4823437
> 
> 
> I could pack some more, as you see. The space is not wide, but kind of deeply. Bulk items may be hard to put inside and you should definitely try to reach inside before you purchase, because the small opening could be annoying for some people.
> I also don‘t close the sides because I like the more effortless style. All closed, the bag is very elegant and kind of structured and ladylike.
> I have still space for some more items, I would usually put a foldable shopping bag inside or a scarf.
> The main problem for me is not the space, but the weight. The bag is heavy itself, even empty. So I personally don’t carry a iPad or a book, if I don’t have to.
> 
> For the structure, as you see, my sides are still upfront and not as slouchy as on the Fendi website. I honestly don’t know how people get their sides of the bag to slouch so much. Please let me know, because I like the look  I thought the slouching would happen naturally as time goes by, but I have my bag for about 3 years now and nothing happend
> 
> I hope that was helpful! Have a nice day and thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4823435
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823436


Hi! Thanks for this great post! Would you mind if I asked you what the measurements on your ipad are? Thanks!


----------



## lilone

If anyone knows, it would really help me make a decision...is the Peekaboo selleria with Romano leather softer and easier to get in and out of versus the Nappa lamb leather?  Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## classicgirll

Just sharing my newest obsession.... IN LOVE!
strongly considering a lizard one next but we'll see how that goes


----------



## Christofle

classicgirll said:


> Just sharing my newest obsession.... IN LOVE!
> strongly considering a lizard one next but we'll see how that goes



The suede and exterior pouches give this one a really cool casual vibe! What a lovely colour too! Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## classicgirll

Christofle said:


> The suede and exterior pouches give this one a really cool casual vibe! What a lovely colour too! Enjoy your new bag.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Tingeling

volaju said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 4876073
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876074


I am totally in love with the ISEEYOU East West. I think it's so sofisticated, the perfect size. Because of it's shape it's not like a different peekaboo, but more like a different bag I think.

Anyone know if they will come out with more colors for the new season? I see a white croc on their website right now (to die for) but not in my budget lol. I love the yellow, but a bit affraid it will be too bright in person.... I would love a green...


----------



## Gainoffunction

I'm very new to Fendi and the Peekaboo. I stopped into the king of prussia store since I was in thw area (i live about 2.5 hours away) the other day to educate myself a bit. 

I found I like the essentially and the medium iseeu. 

I really like the "Peek" aspect of the bag. The inside showing to the outside. Those that have the Essentially are you able to do that when the bag is open?  I didn't get to play as deeply as I should have. I'm hoping I can find one around me to mess with but in person fendi bags are hard to find near me.

I've attached some pictures of the bags I'm considering. 

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Tingeling

Gainoffunction said:


> I'm very new to Fendi and the Peekaboo. I stopped into the king of prussia store since I was in thw area (i live about 2.5 hours away) the other day to educate myself a bit.
> 
> I found I like the essentially and the medium iseeu.
> 
> I really like the "Peek" aspect of the bag. The inside showing to the outside. Those that have the Essentially are you able to do that when the bag is open?  I didn't get to play as deeply as I should have. I'm hoping I can find one around me to mess with but in person fendi bags are hard to find near me.
> 
> I've attached some pictures of the bags I'm considering.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


Sorry I can't tell you if the essential front panel can drop down (I've only had the iconic peekaboo), but I have to tell you that blue essential is to die for. The color is beautiful on you


----------



## Gainoffunction

Tingeling said:


> Sorry I can't tell you if the essential front panel can drop down (I've only had the iconic peekaboo), but I have to tell you that blue essential is to die for. The color is beautiful on you


Yeah. I'm a big fan of that bag. I love the silver hardware and the color!  Decisions decisions!


----------



## JavaJo

Gainoffunction said:


> I'm very new to Fendi and the Peekaboo. I stopped into the king of prussia store since I was in thw area (i live about 2.5 hours away) the other day to educate myself a bit.
> 
> I found I like the essentially and the medium iseeu.
> 
> I really like the "Peek" aspect of the bag. The inside showing to the outside. Those that have the Essentially are you able to do that when the bag is open?  I didn't get to play as deeply as I should have. I'm hoping I can find one around me to mess with but in person fendi bags are hard to find near me.
> 
> I've attached some pictures of the bags I'm considering.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


I have the Essentially and it will not peek the same way a Medium would.  I like how that Blue Essentially works well with your outfit and the size seems right on you.  Good luck!


----------



## averagejoe

Gainoffunction said:


> I'm very new to Fendi and the Peekaboo. I stopped into the king of prussia store since I was in thw area (i live about 2.5 hours away) the other day to educate myself a bit.
> 
> I found I like the essentially and the medium iseeu.
> 
> I really like the "Peek" aspect of the bag. The inside showing to the outside. Those that have the Essentially are you able to do that when the bag is open?  I didn't get to play as deeply as I should have. I'm hoping I can find one around me to mess with but in person fendi bags are hard to find near me.
> 
> I've attached some pictures of the bags I'm considering.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


I like the way the iseeu drops down at the front to that extent, but overall the Essentially looks nicer! It's a perfect bag. Clean lines with elegant curves on the side. 

The Essentially drops a bit if you unlatch the fasteners on each side.


----------



## Tinuviel

My mini peek a boo fur


----------



## Catherine1288

The fur mini and blue Essentially are divine! 

I recently purchased an Iconic mini in Selleria (LOVE!!) but at the time of purchase was also thinking about the Essentially. 

Any owners of the Essentially, how is the structure of the bag and leather holding up? What do people think about the Essentially compared to the Iconic versions (or even the Xlite versions)?
My only reservations were the hardware looking possibly too bulky (opposed to the more discreet Iconic turnlock) as well as the leather not holding its shape over time. It's stunning buttery leather! Also, as Fendi hardware tends to scratch easily I'm worried about the turnlock looking messed up in no time. 

If anyone owns the Xlite in medium I'd be interested to know people's experiences with/opinions of that bag too! 
Thanks xx


----------



## uhpharm01

Are these purses still good quality today if you buy it new from Fendi? Thank you


----------



## BagLover21

uhpharm01 said:


> Are these purses still good quality today if you buy it new from Fendi? Thank you


Hi there! Absolutely. The quality on these bags is incredible. You won’t be disappointed!


----------



## uhpharm01

BagLover21 said:


> Hi there! Absolutely. The quality on these bags is incredible. You won’t be disappointed!


Thank you!!


----------



## Canucana

I’m thinking about getting thi beauty from the boutique. Its over $4200 after tax . Please help me decide. Is this leather hold it shape, will the python leather be a problem in the long run. Is it worth it? Any reason I shouldn’t get it? Please helppppp!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Canucana said:


> I’m thinking about getting thi beauty from the boutique. Its over $4200 after tax . Please help me decide. Is this leather hold it shape, will the python leather be a problem in the long run. Is it worth it? Any reason I shouldn’t get it? Please helppppp!


I have the Selleria Medium in gray and it does lose it's shape if you don't stuff it.  Mine looks relatively new but it's more of a date/weekend bag for me.  I've had it for 5 years now and bought it in Milan and I don't regret it at all.  I would worry about the Python handles but I don't have them so I can't speak from experience.  I love the Selleria leather alot-it's gorgeous.  If this is a mini?  I think they keep their shape better.


----------



## audmed

Hello, I’ve been searching for a black mini for a while now. Looking at the resale market. One of the things making me nervous that I’ve been hearing is super fakes. Apparently fashionphile  & the real real even though they only sell “authentic” have bags that don’t include an RFA plastic piece inside the black label. Can anyone that has purchased direct from boutique confirm this? I’m hearing anything over 2014 should include this & if it doesn’t the bag is a fake. I’ve had some resellers that use entrupy to authenticate not even pick up on this so I’m very very confused! Hoping you can help clarify


----------



## Klaneckya

Gainoffunction said:


> I'm very new to Fendi and the Peekaboo. I stopped into the king of prussia store since I was in thw area (i live about 2.5 hours away) the other day to educate myself a bit.
> 
> I found I like the essentially and the medium iseeu.
> 
> I really like the "Peek" aspect of the bag. The inside showing to the outside. Those that have the Essentially are you able to do that when the bag is open?  I didn't get to play as deeply as I should have. I'm hoping I can find one around me to mess with but in person fendi bags are hard to find near me.
> 
> I've attached some pictures of the bags I'm considering.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


The green one is the best from the pictures you posted.


----------



## redhott

audmed said:


> Hello, I’ve been searching for a black mini for a while now. Looking at the resale market. One of the things making me nervous that I’ve been hearing is super fakes. Apparently fashionphile  & the real real even though they only sell “authentic” have bags that don’t include an RFA plastic piece inside the black label. Can anyone that has purchased direct from boutique confirm this? I’m hearing anything over 2014 should include this & if it doesn’t the bag is a fake. I’ve had some resellers that use entrupy to authenticate not even pick up on this so I’m very very confused! Hoping you can help clarify




I checked 4 of my Fendi bags purchased between 2017 and 2020 (3 peekaboo, 1 Kan I) and can confirm that there is a tag in each bag that says "RFID LABEL REMOVABLE".  It isn't always easy to find, and once found, not easy to pull forward for photographing, but I did manage to take pix.   Having trouble attaching them but will try from another device.  Not sure how or where one would have these RFID tags scanned or read to verify authenticity.


----------



## redhott




----------



## Le Lion

glendaPLEASE said:


> Hi! Thanks for this great post! Would you mind if I asked you what the measurements on your ipad are? Thanks!



Sorry, I missed your question! 
I just got an iPad Air, it’s 178,5 mm x 247,6 mm 

It is a little to long for the bag, but because I don’t close it, it doesn’t matter to me 

Did you choose a bag?


----------



## Orangefanatic

Anyone has experience with Peekaboo lizard mini? Just wondering how this skin will age?


----------



## audmed

redhott said:


> View attachment 4936881


Thank you so much! You are super helpful! At this point I’m too nervous to buy one on the resale market. Based on what I’ve learned it looks like the peekaboo has some super fakes!! ‍♀️


----------



## classicgirll

Orangefanatic said:


> Anyone has experience with Peekaboo lizard mini? Just wondering how this skin will age?


i love it!! I've been thinking of adding a lizard peekaboo too, but there's so little info on it


----------



## Jereni

Catherine1288 said:


> Any owners of the Essentially, how is the structure of the bag and leather holding up? What do people think about the Essentially compared to the Iconic versions (or even the Xlite versions)?
> My only reservations were the hardware looking possibly too bulky (opposed to the more discreet Iconic turnlock) as well as the leather not holding its shape over time. It's stunning buttery leather! Also, as Fendi hardware tends to scratch easily I'm worried about the turnlock looking messed up in no time.



I’ve had the Essentially for over a year now. So far it’s holding up great, but I am also babying the heck out of it so I may not be the best source of info. 

I store it upright, in its dustbag, stuffed. I do not keep the turnlocks closed when I store it, but wasn’t guided one way or the other on that or anything.

Here’s my baby. It’s a grayish taupey brown. One interior side is cream, and the other is light pink. It is the most fabulous buttery leather. 



Displaying it with a pico bag that I just got.


----------



## Catherine1288

Jereni said:


> I’ve had the Essentially for over a year now. So far it’s holding up great, but I am also babying the heck out of it so I may not be the best source of info.
> 
> I store it upright, in its dustbag, stuffed. I do not keep the turnlocks closed when I store it, but wasn’t guided one way or the other on that or anything.
> 
> Here’s my baby. It’s a grayish taupey brown. One interior side is cream, and the other is light pink. It is the most fabulous buttery leather.
> 
> View attachment 4944105
> 
> Displaying it with a pico bag that I just got.



Sorry for the late reply. I just saw this post. Thanks for your insight. I LOVE that taupe brown colour and have been considering the same colour. Good to know! How's your hardware holding up? 
I've noticed that hardware on the Peekaboos can be fairly susceptible to scratches and tarnishing. Curious to hear others' experiences with Fendi hardware. I've had one mini Peekaboo with gold hardware for just over a year and one side of the turnlock has already oxidised/tarnished slightly. I suppose it's to be expected? My Dior hardware hasn't worn too well either. 
Regardless, the Peekaboo has absolutely become my favourite bag and I'm spending too much money on these bags - so addicted. Just deciding on what colour Essentially to buy! I love how it's so sleek, sophisticated, polished yet cool all at once. The Romans know how it's done!

Yours is simply stunning. Xxx


----------



## Valntine

Catherine1288 said:


> The fur mini and blue Essentially are divine!
> 
> I recently purchased an Iconic mini in Selleria (LOVE!!) but at the time of purchase was also thinking about the Essentially.
> 
> Any owners of the Essentially, how is the structure of the bag and leather holding up? What do people think about the Essentially compared to the Iconic versions (or even the Xlite versions)?
> My only reservations were the hardware looking possibly too bulky (opposed to the more discreet Iconic turnlock) as well as the leather not holding its shape over time. It's stunning buttery leather! Also, as Fendi hardware tends to scratch easily I'm worried about the turnlock looking messed up in no time.
> 
> If anyone owns the Xlite in medium I'd be interested to know people's experiences with/opinions of that bag too!
> Thanks xx


 
My Vintage Fendi leather structured bag has been found in storage with the handles either cut off or dry rot off. I am wondering if this ever happened to anyone else? It is around 1992-97, and barely used. The hardware looks great. Any idea which bag model this is, I can't find it on vintage sites. Its authentic, I only bought at the stores.


----------



## redhott

Catherine1288 said:


> The fur mini and blue Essentially are divine!
> 
> I recently purchased an Iconic mini in Selleria (LOVE!!) but at the time of purchase was also thinking about the Essentially.
> 
> Any owners of the Essentially, how is the structure of the bag and leather holding up? What do people think about the Essentially compared to the Iconic versions (or even the Xlite versions)?
> My only reservations were the hardware looking possibly too bulky (opposed to the more discreet Iconic turnlock) as well as the leather not holding its shape over time. It's stunning buttery leather! Also, as Fendi hardware tends to scratch easily I'm worried about the turnlock looking messed up in no time.
> 
> If anyone owns the Xlite in medium I'd be interested to know people's experiences with/opinions of that bag too!
> Thanks xx





Catherine1288 said:


> The fur mini and blue Essentially are divine!
> 
> I recently purchased an Iconic mini in Selleria (LOVE!!) but at the time of purchase was also thinking about the Essentially.
> 
> Any owners of the Essentially, how is the structure of the bag and leather holding up? What do people think about the Essentially compared to the Iconic versions (or even the Xlite versions)?
> My only reservations were the hardware looking possibly too bulky (opposed to the more discreet Iconic turnlock) as well as the leather not holding its shape over time. It's stunning buttery leather! Also, as Fendi hardware tends to scratch easily I'm worried about the turnlock looking messed up in no time.
> 
> If anyone owns the Xlite in medium I'd be interested to know people's experiences with/opinions of that bag too!
> Thanks xx



I have the Xlite in medium. I bought it in Jan 2020 and initially used it almost every day. I’ve not used it in a while, but I LOVE the bag. It’s elegant and classy, roomy enough for me, not flashy or over-the-top. Strikes a nice balance IMO between casual and more businesslike.


Catherine1288 said:


> The fur mini and blue Essentially are divine!
> 
> I recently purchased an Iconic mini in Selleria (LOVE!!) but at the time of purchase was also thinking about the Essentially.
> 
> Any owners of the Essentially, how is the structure of the bag and leather holding up? What do people think about the Essentially compared to the Iconic versions (or even the Xlite versions)?
> My only reservations were the hardware looking possibly too bulky (opposed to the more discreet Iconic turnlock) as well as the leather not holding its shape over time. It's stunning buttery leather! Also, as Fendi hardware tends to scratch easily I'm worried about the turnlock looking messed up in no time.
> 
> If anyone owns the Xlite in medium I'd be interested to know people's experiences with/opinions of that bag too!
> Thanks xx




I have the Xlite in medium - bought it in Jan 2020 and initially used it almost every day. I've not used it in a while, but I LOVE the bag. It's elegant and classy, roomy enough for me, but not flashy or over the top.  Here is a pic.


----------



## Catherine1288

redhott said:


> I have the Xlite in medium. I bought it in Jan 2020 and initially used it almost every day. I’ve not used it in a while, but I LOVE the bag. It’s elegant and classy, roomy enough for me, not flashy or over-the-top. Strikes a nice balance IMO between casual and more businesslike.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Xlite in medium - bought it in Jan 2020 and initially used it almost every day. I've not used it in a while, but I LOVE the bag. It's elegant and classy, roomy enough for me, but not flashy or over the top.  Here is a pic.


Stunning bag! I just bought an Essentially today along with a twilly but while I was in the boutique I tried on the xlite medium again. It's also sooo elegant and chic yet carefree cool. LOVE. Your bag is gorgeous xx


----------



## megan_jock

Ladies, I have an urgent Fendi peekaboo dilemma. First of all, Id like to say the Peekaboo in Medium has always been on my list for the past decade or so. The price is one major factor I cannot justify. For that price point, I would rather reach for a Chanel bag. Now, 15 Chanel bags later, I still have not lost the itch to buy a Peekaboo. Today I chanced upon a pink and mint/lt blue Mini Peekaboo from  Vestiaire Collective (professional seller) and accepted my offer for 500 EUR. While I think it's such a steal, the color is "okay" for me. Ideally, id get it in black, taupe or electric blue but I know my chances of finding a mini peekaboo in its condition and price is slim to none! I have seen thorough photos of the bag and the corners are perfect! There is a faint mark on the side that I can live with, no big deal. ONE more thing, I read from another member's comment that she doesnt like the look of the mini bag when it's locked and I feel exactly the same, I prefer the silhouette when it's open :/ ! Other pertinent info -- 1) No, I am not interested in getting a brand new one in the boutique; and 2) I do have a mini Balenciaga city in Rose Azalee (bought as a present for my daughter, so technically it's hers when she's grown), and a Lady Dior in patent in blush color, though not exactly the same shade, the point im trying to make is, pink isn't my top color of choice for the peekaboo, but definitely workable given the 500 EUR bargain. What do you think, is she worth it?  I have a few hours left til my offer expires! HELP!


----------



## Swathi

megan_jock said:


> Ladies, I have an urgent Fendi peekaboo dilemma. First of all, Id like to say the Peekaboo in Medium has always been on my list for the past decade or so. The price is one major factor I cannot justify. For that price point, I would rather reach for a Chanel bag. Now, 15 Chanel bags later, I still have not lost the itch to buy a Peekaboo. Today I chanced upon a pink and mint/lt blue Mini Peekaboo from  Vestiaire Collective (professional seller) and accepted my offer for 500 EUR. While I think it's such a steal, the color is "okay" for me. Ideally, id get it in black, taupe or electric blue but I know my chances of finding a mini peekaboo in its condition and price is slim to none! I have seen thorough photos of the bag and the corners are perfect! There is a faint mark on the side that I can live with, no big deal. ONE more thing, I read from another member's comment that she doesnt like the look of the mini bag when it's locked and I feel exactly the same, I prefer the silhouette when it's open :/ ! Other pertinent info -- 1) No, I am not interested in getting a brand new one in the boutique; and 2) I do have a mini Balenciaga city in Rose Azalee (bought as a present for my daughter, so technically it's hers when she's grown), and a Lady Dior in patent in blush color, though not exactly the same shade, the point im trying to make is, pink isn't my top color of choice for the peekaboo, but definitely workable given the 500 EUR bargain. What do you think, is she worth it?  I have a few hours left til my offer expires! HELP!


How is the condition of the bag? 500 euro for a mini peekaboo they do sell for much lower than retail on preloved sites.


----------



## megan_jock

Swathi said:


> How is the condition of the bag? 500 euro for a mini peekaboo they do sell for much lower than retail on preloved sites.


Very good condition! Only a faint mark on the side which is live-able for me. Bottom and corners are all perfect.
Indeed, but I never see them on this price point. The good ones usually go for 1000 at least.


----------



## megan_jock

Here are the actual photos from the seller’s listing. Flaw on first photo


----------



## Swathi

megan_jock said:


> Here are the actual photos from the seller’s listing. Flaw on first photo


I think you could use this as a trial bag to see how you enjoy mini peekaboo compared to Chanel or other similar priced bags. Based on that you can get a newer one in black.


----------



## JavaJo

megan_jock said:


> Here are the actual photos from the seller’s listing. Flaw on first photo


is the handle python?  seems like a steal at 500 euros!  leather seems ok condition. does it come w crossbody strap?  is the lining leather?  what is the condition of lining?  the turnlock seems a bit dull from the photo (which is my #1 complaint with my peekaboo in that the hardware scratches easily)... Good luck!


----------



## megan_jock

JavaJo said:


> is the handle python?  seems like a steal at 500 euros!  leather seems ok condition. does it come w crossbody strap?  is the lining leather?  what is the condition of lining?  the turnlock seems a bit dull from the photo (which is my #1 complaint with my peekaboo in that the hardware scratches easily)... Good luck!


Handle is not python, yes crossbody strap and dustbag are included. Seller can provide soft copy of receipt. No rain cover though :/ No stains in lining either  all clean! Thank you!
Turnlock looks fine to me in her photos  it matches the mint/turquoise color of the handle


----------



## megan_jock

Swathi said:


> I think you could use this as a trial bag to see how you enjoy mini peekaboo compared to Chanel or other similar priced bags. Based on that you can get a newer one in black.


I thought so too!! Thanks for your response


----------



## Catherine1288

megan_jock said:


> Here are the actual photos from the seller’s listing. Flaw on first photo



It’s a beautiful colour and it looks like it’s in reasonable quality. 500 euros is a good price!! I’d just make sure I’d get a copy of the seller’s original receipt. 
Good luck deciding!


----------



## Catherine1288

New question, Fendi lovers! Please help me out here!! 

I purchased the Essentially (smallest Essentially size) a week ago in olive green. I still have a weak to exchange it if I like. 

I love the colour (I was debating between the olive green and the rich brown colour). 

However I’ve been reluctant to wear it! It looks strange sitting on my stand among the other Peekaboos I own (all Iconic). 

I have a Medium iconic and two mini Iconics (one in nappa and one in Selleria) which I ADORE!! They’re my favourite bags! 

I think I prefer the look of the Iconic to the Essentially. 

What are others’ thoughts? 

The leather on the Essentially is amazing and obviously the quality is breathtaking but the leather doesn’t really sit the way I like. It almost bulges at the base where it’s been stuffed. The turnlock looks quite large in comparison to the Iconic turnlock which seems more “balanced” in appearance. 

Unlike the Iconic, the Essentially hardware seems to knock against each other just by holding it against the body due to the very soft, malleable leather. 

I totally bought it for the beautiful colour and to have something “different” in my collection. It’s still nice (it’s a Peekaboo - I love them all). But I’ve realised I definitely prefer the Iconic. The mini Iconics look great on my frame. The Essentially feels too chunky? 
My medium Iconic is black and I still feel that it’s not too big particularly because it has a balanced, tailored look. I also tend to use it more as a winter bag against heavier clothing like coats and it just looks so good! 

Are you team Iconic or team Essentially and why? 

Thanks in advance for people’s insight!! Xxx


----------



## Catherine1288

Catherine1288 said:


> New question, Fendi lovers! Please help me out here!!
> 
> I purchased the Essentially (smallest Essentially size) a week ago in olive green. I still have a weak to exchange it if I like.
> 
> I love the colour (I was debating between the olive green and the rich brown colour).
> 
> However I’ve been reluctant to wear it! It looks strange sitting on my stand among the other Peekaboos I own (all Iconic).
> 
> I have a Medium iconic and two mini Iconics (one in nappa and one in Selleria) which I ADORE!! They’re my favourite bags!
> 
> I think I prefer the look of the Iconic to the Essentially.
> 
> What are others’ thoughts?
> 
> The leather on the Essentially is amazing and obviously the quality is breathtaking but the leather doesn’t really sit the way I like. It almost bulges at the base where it’s been stuffed. The turnlock looks quite large in comparison to the Iconic turnlock which seems more “balanced” in appearance.
> 
> Unlike the Iconic, the Essentially hardware seems to knock against each other just by holding it against the body due to the very soft, malleable leather.
> 
> I totally bought it for the beautiful colour and to have something “different” in my collection. It’s still nice (it’s a Peekaboo - I love them all). But I’ve realised I definitely prefer the Iconic. The mini Iconics look great on my frame. The Essentially feels too chunky?
> My medium Iconic is black and I still feel that it’s not too big particularly because it has a balanced, tailored look. I also tend to use it more as a winter bag against heavier clothing like coats and it just looks so good!
> 
> Are you team Iconic or team Essentially and why?
> 
> Thanks in advance for people’s insight!! Xxx


Week* to exchange (lol autocorrect on phone sorry!)


----------



## BlueCherry

Catherine1288 said:


> New question, Fendi lovers! Please help me out here!!
> 
> I purchased the Essentially (smallest Essentially size) a week ago in olive green. I still have a weak to exchange it if I like.
> 
> I love the colour (I was debating between the olive green and the rich brown colour).
> 
> However I’ve been reluctant to wear it! It looks strange sitting on my stand among the other Peekaboos I own (all Iconic).
> 
> I have a Medium iconic and two mini Iconics (one in nappa and one in Selleria) which I ADORE!! They’re my favourite bags!
> 
> I think I prefer the look of the Iconic to the Essentially.
> 
> What are others’ thoughts?
> 
> The leather on the Essentially is amazing and obviously the quality is breathtaking but the leather doesn’t really sit the way I like. It almost bulges at the base where it’s been stuffed. The turnlock looks quite large in comparison to the Iconic turnlock which seems more “balanced” in appearance.
> 
> Unlike the Iconic, the Essentially hardware seems to knock against each other just by holding it against the body due to the very soft, malleable leather.
> 
> I totally bought it for the beautiful colour and to have something “different” in my collection. It’s still nice (it’s a Peekaboo - I love them all). But I’ve realised I definitely prefer the Iconic. The mini Iconics look great on my frame. The Essentially feels too chunky?
> My medium Iconic is black and I still feel that it’s not too big particularly because it has a balanced, tailored look. I also tend to use it more as a winter bag against heavier clothing like coats and it just looks so good!
> 
> Are you team Iconic or team Essentially and why?
> 
> Thanks in advance for people’s insight!! Xxx



Team iconic here. I loves the traditional shape of the original peekaboo and I even favour mine in nappa leather!


----------



## Catherine1288

BlueCherry said:


> Team iconic here. I loves the traditional shape of the original peekaboo and I even favour mine in nappa leather!



Thank you!!! I hear you! LOVE the nappa leather and the tailored lines of the Iconic.


----------



## mfa777

Catherine1288 said:


> Are you team Iconic or team Essentially and why?
> 
> Thanks in advance for people’s insight!! Xxx


 Iconic, I like the shape better when I wear it crossbody


----------



## blumster

I actually really prefer the shape of the essentially!  I think it looks more chic and modern and fresh.  Loving mine!


----------



## Catherine1288

blumster said:


> I actually really prefer the shape of the essentially!  I think it looks more chic and modern and fresh.  Loving mine!


SO interesting!! Thanks. Definitely agree that it looks more modern and chic (compared at least to the mini Iconics. My medium iconic is such a “boss *****” bag lol). 

I’m still playing around with them and comparing the bags. I feel like the Essentially has a bit more of a “serious” formal vibe? At least compared to the mini Iconics. I put the strap on and undid the side tabs and it looks less “formal”. Also, it’s quite heavy and I haven’t even put any of my things inside for fear of damaging the bag should I wish to exchange. Does the weight bother you? 

I suppose if I did exchange it I’d go for either a mini Iconic Selleria in black or the medium Iconic in dove grey. 

I love the colour of my Essentially. Still undecided on its form. 

Keen to hear people’s opinions! I feel like the SAs themselves have a strong preference for one model over the other.


----------



## averagejoe

Catherine1288 said:


> SO interesting!! Thanks. Definitely agree that it looks more modern and chic (compared at least to the mini Iconics. My medium iconic is such a “boss *****” bag lol).
> 
> I’m still playing around with them and comparing the bags. I feel like the Essentially has a bit more of a “serious” formal vibe? At least compared to the mini Iconics. I put the strap on and undid the side tabs and it looks less “formal”. Also, it’s quite heavy and I haven’t even put any of my things inside for fear of damaging the bag should I wish to exchange. Does the weight bother you?
> 
> I suppose if I did exchange it I’d go for either a mini Iconic Selleria in black or the medium Iconic in dove grey.
> 
> I love the colour of my Essentially. Still undecided on its form.
> 
> Keen to hear people’s opinions! I feel like the SAs themselves have a strong preference for one model over the other.


I like the Essentially more than the original, and more than any other variant of the Peekaboo. it has such beautiful clean lines.


----------



## bambita

Torn between a blue medium baguette and a mini grey selleria peekaboo. My first fendi buy since I am not into logos. I love the look of the grey peekaboo with silver hardware but I also love the navy blue baguette (minus the logo). Most baguettes do not appeal to me but this blue one is low key and a seasonal color (and might not come back). Will the grey peekaboo stay in stock until next Christmas at least? What do you think? Please help. Honestly, I love both but which one first?


----------



## bambita

which one? helfffff


----------



## mfa777

bambita said:


> which one? helfffff


If you are planing to get both, buy seasonal first, grey one is always in stock (I tried it on 2 years ago, its still here)


----------



## Yinglin

bambita said:


> which one? helfffff


I love the peekaboo style. it is a classic and i dislike big logos in the front (except Chanel for some reason) so id go for the peekaboo first.


----------



## Yinglin

averagejoe said:


> I like the Essentially more than the original, and more than any other variant of the Peekaboo. it has such beautiful clean lines.


Agree! I like the essentially size and style because as you mention it looks fresh/modern. I have 3 peekaboos, 2 iconic in regular size (both selleria) and 1 essentially. I love all of them. I was considering the mini iconic but it is too small for me and i don't want to scratch my hands with the hardware every time i use it lol I suppose if you have a rather small body friend, the mini would look better.


----------



## bambita

thank you @mfa87 for taking time to reply.


----------



## bambita

thank you @Yinglin. yesss the peekaboo is a definite 10/10. i hav never liked any baguette except this one n it's a 9/10 for me coz of the FF logo. its a hard pick.


----------



## Candace30

Hi everyone! I'm beginning to explore the possibility of buying my first Fendi, and fell in love with the Peekaboo. I'm considering the medium size in the Selleria leather for durability. However, when I see them on the preloved market, most seem to have lost their structure and look really floppy. Has anyone tried the Samorga inserts for a medium Peekaboo? I've never used a bag organizer before--will they help maintain the structure? Would they make a medium Selleria too heavy? Thanks so much!


----------



## Catherine1288

bambita said:


> thank you @Yinglin. yesss the peekaboo is a definite 10/10. i hav never liked any baguette except this one n it's a 9/10 for me coz of the FF logo. its a hard pick.




The dark grey mini Selleria Iconic Peekaboo is likely to be in stock still at Christmas time. I think it’s a permanent piece?  
I have the same bag in the dove grey colour and ADORE IT! It’s so user friendly and keeps its structure really well. I have considered getting another such as the grey one you like or even the black. 
I have other Peekaboos (mediums, an Essentially and a mini nappa iconic) and I LOVE using the mini Selleria iconic as the leather is just so durable and the craftsmanship incredible. 

I too HATE logos (although strangely I agree that the Chanel CCs don’t bother me lol) and for this reason I just can’t get along with the new version of the baguette, in spite of the high Fendi quality. 

One possible consideration is price and... price increases! 
The Peekaboo is an expensive bag (the quality speaks to this so I’m not too upset about its very high price tag). I’m Peekaboo obsessed and am keen to buy more in future if possible. I live in Australia and my SA only just informed me of a price increase to some Fendi items. Peekaboos have not yet been included in this price increase but given that there hasn’t been a price increase on Peekaboos since January 2020 (in Australia at least) I anticipate a possible price increase on bags before the end of this year. 

As the Peekaboo is quite an  expensive bag you may want to prioritise this purchase first?  

Let us know what you’re thinking of doing xx


----------



## Catherine1288

Candace30 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm beginning to explore the possibility of buying my first Fendi, and fell in love with the Peekaboo. I'm considering the medium size in the Selleria leather for durability. However, when I see them on the preloved market, most seem to have lost their structure and look really floppy. Has anyone tried the Samorga inserts for a medium Peekaboo? I've never used a bag organizer before--will they help maintain the structure? Would they make a medium Selleria too heavy? Thanks so much!


I have no experience with bag inserts in Peekaboos but I recommend keeping your bag stuffed and stored up right when not in use. 

I agree that the preloved Peekaboos can often look like a sad, squashed mess!! What do people do to their bags?! Apparently, Fendi used to make “floppier” Peekaboos and the new ones are apparently more structured? Not sure if anyone has info on this? 

I’ve had absolutely no structure loss with my medium or mini peekaboos (one in Selleria leather) although mine are relatively new (2 years old maximum).


----------



## bambita

@Catherine1288 OMG great point re the possible price increase. For whatever reason my brain thought only Chanel does that. Dumb me. Thanx for taking time to tell me your experience with Peekaboos. Appreciate it very much.


----------



## Pinkie*

I. Li


Catherine1288 said:


> SO interesting!! Thanks. Definitely agree that it looks more modern and chic (compared at least to the mini Iconics. My medium iconic is such a “boss *****” bag lol).
> 
> I’m still playing around with them and comparing the bags. I feel like the Essentially has a bit more of a “serious” formal vibe? At least compared to the mini Iconics. I put the strap on and undid the side tabs and it looks less “formal”. Also, it’s quite heavy and I haven’t even put any of my things inside for fear of damaging the bag should I wish to exchange. Does the weight bother you?
> 
> I suppose if I did exchange it I’d go for either a mini Iconic Selleria in black or the medium Iconic in dove grey.
> 
> I love the colour of my Essentially. Still undecided on its form.
> 
> Keen to hear people’s opinions! I feel like the SAs themselves have a strong preference for one model over the other.


team iconic


----------



## bambita

Last min anxiety before buying: mini selleria grey or black? Was decided on grey but even black looks nice. Which one?


----------



## BlueCherry

bambita said:


> Last min anxiety before buying: mini selleria grey or black? Was decided on grey but even black looks nice. Which one?



I use black in the winter but grey I will use all year round...


----------



## volaju

Hmm, I would say both could be used all year round... btw grey is not considered part of permanent offer


----------



## volaju

Some new colours coming soon!


----------



## Catherine1288

bambita said:


> Last min anxiety before buying: mini selleria grey or black? Was decided on grey but even black looks nice. Which one?



It depends on what you already own. If you’re looking for a beautiful, classic black bag then you won’t be disappointed by the black mini Peekaboo. As others have pointed out though, the grey could potentially be worn in all seasons. Personally, I think the grey is slightly more “special” or unique but if you are keen to add a black bag to your collection the black Selleria is perfection! I almost bought it myself and am still tempted by it.


----------



## bambita

Catherine1288 said:


> It depends on what you already own. If you’re looking for a beautiful, classic black bag then you won’t be disappointed by the black mini Peekaboo. As others have pointed out though, the grey could potentially be worn in all seasons. Personally, I think the grey is slightly more “special” or unique but if you are keen to add a black bag to your collection the black Selleria is perfection! I almost bought it myself and am still tempted by it.



omg i know wat u mean. that black is hella tempting


----------



## PlanningwithKristen

My first and only Peekaboo at the moment. Its the selleria and I love it! For refernece it is the large size


----------



## bambita

PlanningwithKristen said:


> My first and only Peekaboo at the moment. Its the selleria and I love it! For refernece it is the large size



oooooooooooooo enjoy


----------



## monkyjib

bambita said:


> Last min anxiety before buying: mini selleria grey or black? Was decided on grey but even black looks nice. Which one?


Curious to know which color you decided on getting?  I myself just got a grey mini last week, the leather is so so lovely!


----------



## bambita

monkyjib said:


> Curious to know which color you decided on getting?  I myself just got a grey mini last week, the leather is so so lovely!



Congratsssss on your grey mini. Yayyyyy! Agreed: the leather looks really lovely. I love the stitching too. How you liking the size btw? I think I will get the grey mini. Tempted to get the black selleria if I see pics of Olivia Palermo's smooth leather black mini. What colours do you usually wear with it? Post pictures of your grey arm candy? Hope it brings you joy every time you wear it. Cant wait to get mine. Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## monkyjib

bambita said:


> Congratsssss on your grey mini. Yayyyyy! Agreed: the leather looks really lovely. I love the stitching too. How you liking the size btw? I think I will get the grey mini. Tempted to get the black selleria if I see pics of Olivia Palermo's smooth leather black mini. What colours do you usually wear with it? Post pictures of your grey arm candy? Hope it brings you joy every time you wear it. Cant wait to get mine. Ahhhhhhhhh


Thank you ❤️❤️❤️ I haven’t worn it yet cuz planning to do it on my Birthday next week❤ (Very hard marshmallows test for me!) I was originally interested in the medium peekaboo but really liked the mini because of OP’s pictures!

I love the monochromatic look so I usually dress in dark neutrals like black, grey, navy blue shades. I don’t dress up that much and I think the mini adds a bit of quiet luxe to my casual looks. I love greys and I really hope the brands release more grey bags in this year’s Autumn-Winter since one of the Pantones of the year is true grey!


----------



## Venessa84

Joining in with this yellow mini that was just released this week...




Sent the original strap to have it personalized so trying out this strap you


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> Joining in with this yellow mini that was just released this week...
> 
> View attachment 4989741
> 
> 
> Sent the original strap to have it personalized so trying out this strap you
> 
> View attachment 4989743


Such a happy color . Love it!


----------



## marushka

Hello, 
Im not sure if I overlooked it somewhere, but if you could help or redirect me to the correct thread, I would be grateful. 

Boutiques in my city are now closed due to the pandemic so I cannot go and check in person. 
Regarding Peekaboo - would any of you would be so kind and post pics of mini and medium in one pic so I could see the difference? Preferably also during wearing it for proportion? 

Also - has any of you negative experience with peekaboo? I would desire some classic style, drummed leather. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## mfa777

marushka said:


> Hello,
> Im not sure if I overlooked it somewhere, but if you could help or redirect me to the correct thread, I would be grateful.
> 
> Boutiques in my city are now closed due to the pandemic so I cannot go and check in person.
> Regarding Peekaboo - would any of you would be so kind and post pics of mini and medium in one pic so I could see the difference? Preferably also during wearing it for proportion?
> 
> Also - has any of you negative experience with peekaboo? I would desire some classic style, drummed leather.
> 
> Thank you very much.


----------



## Catherine1288

marushka said:


> Hello,
> Im not sure if I overlooked it somewhere, but if you could help or redirect me to the correct thread, I would be grateful.
> 
> Boutiques in my city are now closed due to the pandemic so I cannot go and check in person.
> Regarding Peekaboo - would any of you would be so kind and post pics of mini and medium in one pic so I could see the difference? Preferably also during wearing it for proportion?
> 
> Also - has any of you negative experience with peekaboo? I would desire some classic style, drummed leather.
> 
> Thank you very much.



Hi. Attached is a pic of medium vs mini iconic. Sorry about the photo quality - poorly lit room. The length of medium is 33cm while length of mini is 23cm. 

As you can see, the mini truly is about half/two-thirds the size of the medium. I have quite a few peekaboos (love them so much!) The quality of any Peekaboo is exceptional. Customer service also incredible (at least in Melbourne stores). 

Something no one talks about much is weight. The medium weighs at least four times the weight of the mini nappa iconic which is super light weight. I found the Essentially (in between size but slightly different model) to be quite heavy as well. 

I love the mini because it suits my lifestyle so well yet I love the look and tailored lines of the medium. The medium is definitely a day bag for me. It fits a tonne!! However I personally find it to be too big on my frame (164cm). My black medium looks ok on me but a medium in a lighter colour (like my dive grey) looks a bit big on my frame. Wondering if anyone has styling tips for a bigger bag? When will bigger bags be on trend again?! Lol.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Catherine1288

Venessa84 said:


> Joining in with this yellow mini that was just released this week...
> 
> View attachment 4989741
> 
> 
> Sent the original strap to have it personalized so trying out this strap you
> 
> View attachment 4989743


WOW!!!!!


----------



## Catherine1288

Peekaboo lovers, I'm seeking your opinion. 

Yes, I'm totally addicted to the bag and would love to add another mini to my collection. As per my last post, you can tell that I'm a massive sucker for the mini size. 

I would love a mini iconic in classic black but am torn between the nappa leather and the selleria. 

I own minis in both leathers and LOVE both finishes/hardware options for different reasons.
The nappa looks a tad "plump" but I can deal with that as the lambskin feels and looks so luxurious and delicious.


----------



## Purse Chakra

Catherine1288 said:


> Peekaboo lovers, I'm seeking your opinion.
> 
> Yes, I'm totally addicted to the bag and would love to add another mini to my collection. As per my last post, you can tell that I'm a massive sucker for the mini size.
> 
> I would love a mini iconic in classic black but am torn between the nappa leather and the selleria.
> 
> I own minis in both leathers and LOVE both finishes/hardware options for different reasons.
> The nappa looks a tad "plump" but I can deal with that as the lambskin feels and looks so luxurious and delicious.



I don't think you can go wrong with these two, @Catherine1288 

Since you have both leather options already and like both hardware options, if you want my opinion, I would say that to me, the selleria mini has *slightly* more personality. But I agree that nappa is so smooth and luxurious -- what a hard call!


----------



## Venessa84

Catherine1288 said:


> WOW!!!!!



Thank you!! 



Catherine1288 said:


> Peekaboo lovers, I'm seeking your opinion.
> 
> Yes, I'm totally addicted to the bag and would love to add another mini to my collection. As per my last post, you can tell that I'm a massive sucker for the mini size.
> 
> I would love a mini iconic in classic black but am torn between the nappa leather and the selleria.
> 
> I own minis in both leathers and LOVE both finishes/hardware options for different reasons.
> The nappa looks a tad "plump" but I can deal with that as the lambskin feels and looks so luxurious and delicious.



Both are gorgeous...I’m leaning a little more towards the selleria.


----------



## marushka

Catherine1288 said:


> Hi. Attached is a pic of medium vs mini iconic. Sorry about the photo quality - poorly lit room. The length of medium is 33cm while length of mini is 23cm.
> 
> As you can see, the mini truly is about half/two-thirds the size of the medium. I have quite a few peekaboos (love them so much!) The quality of any Peekaboo is exceptional. Customer service also incredible (at least in Melbourne stores).
> 
> Something no one talks about much is weight. The medium weighs at least four times the weight of the mini nappa iconic which is super light weight. I found the Essentially (in between size but slightly different model) to be quite heavy as well.
> 
> I love the mini because it suits my lifestyle so well yet I love the look and tailored lines of the medium. The medium is definitely a day bag for me. It fits a tonne!! However I personally find it to be too big on my frame (164cm). My black medium looks ok on me but a medium in a lighter colour (like my dive grey) looks a bit big on my frame. Wondering if anyone has styling tips for a bigger bag? When will bigger bags be on trend again?! Lol.
> 
> Hope this helps.


thank you very much for the photo and your experience, I really appreciate it. 
Awesome colours you have, congrats


----------



## monkyjib

I recently bought a mini peekaboo in asphalt sellaria. I’m having a hard time finding a Strap You that would go with the silver (palladium?) hw. I just wanted a plain black or grey ones (without big logos) but they were not available at my local boutique. I saw a plain black one and a grey ostrich one on the website with silver hw and I’m waiting for my SA to find out if I could order one. In the mean time, any other suggestions would be much appreciated. Also, any ideas on the price of an ostrich strap?


----------



## volaju

monkyjib said:


> I recently bought a mini peekaboo in asphalt sellaria. I’m having a hard time finding a Strap You that would go with the silver (palladium?) hw. I just wanted a plain black or grey ones (without big logos) but they were not available at my local boutique. I saw a plain black one and a grey ostrich one on the website with silver hw and I’m waiting for my SA to find out if I could order one. In the mean time, any other suggestions would be much appreciated. Also, any ideas on the price of an ostrich strap?
> View attachment 4995585
> View attachment 4995586


----------



## monkyjib

Thanks! Wow that’s like half of another mini peekaboo  guess I’ll go with the plain black one.


----------



## bambita

Catherine1288 said:


> Peekaboo lovers, I'm seeking your opinion.
> 
> Yes, I'm totally addicted to the bag and would love to add another mini to my collection. As per my last post, you can tell that I'm a massive sucker for the mini size.
> 
> I would love a mini iconic in classic black but am torn between the nappa leather and the selleria.
> 
> I own minis in both leathers and LOVE both finishes/hardware options for different reasons.
> The nappa looks a tad "plump" but I can deal with that as the lambskin feels and looks so luxurious and delicious.



I saw both minis in person recently while buying the mini grey selleria. I think the mini black nappa looks more formal n polished i mean look at OP with hers right, whereas the mini selleria looks more laidback to me. Honestly, both are sooooo lovely i agree: it's a hard pick.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Eye candy’s 
All peekaboo mini


----------



## Thea Rose

Hey there! I have had Fendi Peekaboo on my list for quite a while but was always unsure about the size/leather/colour. Tried on this beauty in grey selleria (small) last week, and seems like I am almost ready to pull the trigger. Having some second thoughts though on the sizing - does it not look too small for my frame? what do you think of this colour in general - can one consider it as an alternative to black? lastly, I am thinking of getting the grey strap along with it, what do you think of the combo?
many thanks in advance!


----------



## Venessa84

Thea Rose said:


> Hey there! I have had Fendi Peekaboo on my list for quite a while but was always unsure about the size/leather/colour. Tried on this beauty in grey selleria (small) last week, and seems like I am almost ready to pull the trigger. Having some second thoughts though on the sizing - does it not look too small for my frame? what do you think of this colour in general - can one consider it as an alternative to black? lastly, I am thinking of getting the grey strap along with it, what do you think of the combo?
> many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4999945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4999946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4999947



This size looks perfect on you and definitely yes to grey being an alternative to black. Love everything about this on you including the strap.


----------



## bambita

Thea Rose said:


> Hey there! I have had Fendi Peekaboo on my list for quite a while but was always unsure about the size/leather/colour. Tried on this beauty in grey selleria (small) last week, and seems like I am almost ready to pull the trigger. Having some second thoughts though on the sizing - does it not look too small for my frame? what do you think of this colour in general - can one consider it as an alternative to black? lastly, I am thinking of getting the grey strap along with it, what do you think of the combo?
> many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4999945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4999946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4999947



I agree: size looks parfait on you unless you want a bigger bag. 

Not too crazy about this FF strap but you mentioned that you will be getting a grey strap, i think it will look even more parfait. 

Gurllllllllllll im excited for your new bag purchase.

Also, I was torn between grey and black last week but I ended up picking the grey. I think with the grey, one can see the design of the bag more clearly whereas when its black, unless its a super-structured bag like kelly or something, it can look like a lump. Easier said than done though in this case: i loved the black one too lol. 

Congratulations already


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

Hi everyone, I have always wanted a peekaboo but never wanted to pull the trigger on a new one because of price and always ended up buying a Chanel (either used or new) when I had a chance to buy a bag.  I've just found this medium size orange peekaboo with silver hardware and python monster eyes (photo below) at what seems a great price (1600ish after tax).  

Do you think the monster eyes are dated in a bad way?  I like how the peekaboo is part of Fendi's classic line and I usually like bags that are a classic silhouette but have something a little different about them, either a fun color or print or something.  I'm just undecided about the monster eyes.  What do you think, are they fun and interesting or have they gone the way of the Celine luggage tote (potentially a little embarrassing or makes you look like you don't know what's going on?-- no offense to those who love the luggage, I still like mine but can never bring myself use it anymore!)?  I don't usually care what others think (I still carry all my old-school balenciagas) but I'd like the opinion of Fendi lovers since this will be my first Fendi!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Thea Rose said:


> Hey there! I have had Fendi Peekaboo on my list for quite a while but was always unsure about the size/leather/colour. Tried on this beauty in grey selleria (small) last week, and seems like I am almost ready to pull the trigger. Having some second thoughts though on the sizing - does it not look too small for my frame? what do you think of this colour in general - can one consider it as an alternative to black? lastly, I am thinking of getting the grey strap along with it, what do you think of the combo?
> many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4999945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4999946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4999947


I love peekaboo mini as it can be casual and evening. Grey can be bit dull color but with silver hardware it looks chic and the strap gives more fun look  if you don’t have one, it’s definitely a worth to add to anyone’s closet!


----------



## Thea Rose

Venessa84 said:


> This size looks perfect on you and definitely yes to grey being an alternative to black. Love everything about this on you including the strap.


Ohhh thank you so much! I think I know what I'll be doing this weekend


----------



## Thea Rose

bambita said:


> I agree: size looks parfait on you unless you want a bigger bag.
> 
> Not too crazy about this FF strap but you mentioned that you will be getting a grey strap, i think it will look even more parfait.
> 
> Gurllllllllllll im excited for your new bag purchase.
> 
> Also, I was torn between grey and black last week but I ended up picking the grey. I think with the grey, one can see the design of the bag more clearly whereas when its black, unless its a super-structured bag like kelly or something, it can look like a lump. Easier said than done though in this case: i loved the black one too lol.
> 
> Congratulations already


Thank you!!! Happy also for you with your new addition  I feel like I'll be joining the club of grey sellerias very very soon


----------



## Thea Rose

Orangefanatic said:


> I love peekaboo mini as it can be casual and evening. Grey can be bit dull color but with silver hardware it looks chic and the strap gives more fun look  if you don’t have one, it’s definitely a worth to add to anyone’s closet!


Thank you! You guys convinced me


----------



## Firstfullsteps

moondoggiesbaby said:


> Hi everyone, I have always wanted a peekaboo but never wanted to pull the trigger on a new one because of price and always ended up buying a Chanel (either used or new) when I had a chance to buy a bag.  I've just found this medium size orange peekaboo with silver hardware and python monster eyes (photo below) at what seems a great price (1600ish after tax).
> 
> Do you think the monster eyes are dated in a bad way?  I like how the peekaboo is part of Fendi's classic line and I usually like bags that are a classic silhouette but have something a little different about them, either a fun color or print or something.  I'm just undecided about the monster eyes.  What do you think, are they fun and interesting or have they gone the way of the Celine luggage tote (potentially a little embarrassing or makes you look like you don't know what's going on?-- no offense to those who love the luggage, I still like mine but can never bring myself use it anymore!)?  I don't usually care what others think (I still carry all my old-school balenciagas) but I'd like the opinion of Fendi lovers since this will be my first Fendi!
> 
> View attachment 5000198



I have similar taste as you - like bags with a bit of an edge. I do find the monsters attractive in a way because they're unique, but im not quite sure what the general population think of it. Do you think you can match this design with your outfits easily? If you're able to pull it off, I say go for it.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Hi all - has anyone had any experience ordering from the Fendi online boutique?  I’ve been (rather psychotically probably haha) on the hunt for a light blue bag, and since I don’t have a boutique near me I ordered the mini peekaboo in light blue online.  It came yesterday, and while I love love love the size and shape the color was just a little more turquoise-y than what I was looking for. So now I’m thinking of getting it in the white version instead.  But anyways (literally within 24 hrs) I sent it on its way back via UPS, but one thing I thought was odd was it had no tags on it or anything when it came - and I did notice a small scratch on the leather on the inside.  Since I was in a rush to get to ups (and the color really was my return reason) I didn’t list that it was defective as my return reason, but now I’m doubting myself when I saw someone in the Dior thread was accused of returning a used bag after having it less than 24 hours!  Dior! TBH I hadn’t even thought of that kind of problem happening with a luxury brand. I did think it was slightly odd that it had no tags, and now I’m anxious! Do you think it makes sense to call them now as it’s en route or just wait to see if I’m refunded no problem?  Just wondering if anything similar has happened to anyone here and if I should even be worried or just relax ...


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

Firstfullsteps said:


> I have similar taste as you - like bags with a bit of an edge. I do find the monsters attractive in a way because they're unique, but im not quite sure what the general population think of it. Do you think you can match this design with your outfits easily? If you're able to pull it off, I say go for it.


 
Thank you so much! The blue of the monster inside actually pairs really nicely with blue jeans, which I've been trying to wear more of (I wear a lot of black, haha).  I'll try it with more outfits and see!


----------



## averagejoe

moondoggiesbaby said:


> Hi everyone, I have always wanted a peekaboo but never wanted to pull the trigger on a new one because of price and always ended up buying a Chanel (either used or new) when I had a chance to buy a bag.  I've just found this medium size orange peekaboo with silver hardware and python monster eyes (photo below) at what seems a great price (1600ish after tax).
> 
> Do you think the monster eyes are dated in a bad way?  I like how the peekaboo is part of Fendi's classic line and I usually like bags that are a classic silhouette but have something a little different about them, either a fun color or print or something.  I'm just undecided about the monster eyes.  What do you think, are they fun and interesting or have they gone the way of the Celine luggage tote (potentially a little embarrassing or makes you look like you don't know what's going on?-- no offense to those who love the luggage, I still like mine but can never bring myself use it anymore!)?  I don't usually care what others think (I still carry all my old-school balenciagas) but I'd like the opinion of Fendi lovers since this will be my first Fendi!
> 
> View attachment 5000198


At one point, I was afraid that the Monster eyes would look dated soon, but they still make the Monster Peekaboo, especially for men, and it really does make the best use of the Peekaboo effect.

And what a great price! I love it!


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

averagejoe said:


> At one point, I was afraid that the Monster eyes would look dated soon, but they still make the Monster Peekaboo, especially for men, and it really does make the best use of the Peekaboo effect.
> 
> And what a great price! I love it!



Thank you so much; I didn't know they were still making the monster peekaboo!  It helps a lot of know it's a style that the brand continues to embrace! And it's really helpful to know it's a good deal!   So far, it somehow goes with every outfit I try on!


----------



## Catherine1288

Thea Rose said:


> Hey there! I have had Fendi Peekaboo on my list for quite a while but was always unsure about the size/leather/colour. Tried on this beauty in grey selleria (small) last week, and seems like I am almost ready to pull the trigger. Having some second thoughts though on the sizing - does it not look too small for my frame? what do you think of this colour in general - can one consider it as an alternative to black? lastly, I am thinking of getting the grey strap along with it, what do you think of the combo?
> many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4999945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4999946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4999947


The mini asphalt in Selleria is stunning!!!! What a classic! Looks amazing with that strap btw. You cannot go wrong with the minis in Selleria. The leather is 
virtually indestructible and they keep their shape beautifully. Also, I’ve personally had better experience with the palladium hardware vs the gold. While my gold hardware on my Peekaboos tends to scratch easily and shows signs of wear (no signs of wear to the leather btw - all Fendi leather is impeccable in my opinion) my palladium hardware is unmarked and pristine still even though I use my mini Selleria quite regularly. In terms of the size, I think the mini size is just darling! Men seem to love that size too! (Lol yes, I’ve asked a few!) I’m petite and the mini definitely looks better than the regular size on me. Also, the minis pack a punch. You can fit sooo much! I’ve decided I’ll only buy minis or maybe the Essentially in future. The Essentially is the next size up but I feel that there’s not much difference in size/weight between the Essentially and the regular iconic. 

As for the colour.. Wow! The asphalt has been on my wishlist for some time. It looks great with blush tones, neutrals, reds and cool tones. 
I was actually thinking about the black mini in Selleria recently but bought the nappa in black instead. I feel like the Selleria picks up colour so we’ll and it feels more “special” to have a Selleria in a colour other than black. The asphalt is something you could wear in pretty much all seasons. 

Let us know what you decide xxxx


----------



## daniloves

Hi everyone! relatively new here despite making an account years ago! I've been stalking this thread for the past week, reading all the posts!  I pulled a rather expensive trigger on a Fendi Peekaboo mini, black Selleria and I am just in knots of excitement until it get's here.  We're in Toronto, Canada so it's relatively difficult to go out right now without some serious logistics.  I wanted to share a snippet of the bag I got so we can share in the excitement.  I'm a relatively new luxury bag lover, the peekaboo is my first ever Fendi purchase, and 4th luxury bag altogether, minus SLG's.  Trying it on in store might have ignited a beast and I'm truly obsessed with Fendi now.  

To top it off, I wasn't even intending to go to Fendi, I had my sights set on a mini Chanel Coco Handle, but did not get a very good vibe from the staff, and so was rather disappointed in their customer service.  Fendi customer service was AMAZING, and the CA really made me feel welcome.  

What do you think of the bag?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

daniloves said:


> Hi everyone! relatively new here despite making an account years ago! I've been stalking this thread for the past week, reading all the posts!  I pulled a rather expensive trigger on a Fendi Peekaboo mini, black Selleria and I am just in knots of excitement until it get's here.  We're in Toronto, Canada so it's relatively difficult to go out right now without some serious logistics.  I wanted to share a snippet of the bag I got so we can share in the excitement.  I'm a relatively new luxury bag lover, the peekaboo is my first ever Fendi purchase, and 4th luxury bag altogether, minus SLG's.  Trying it on in store might have ignited a beast and I'm truly obsessed with Fendi now.
> 
> To top it off, I wasn't even intending to go to Fendi, I had my sights set on a mini Chanel Coco Handle, but did not get a very good vibe from the staff, and so was rather disappointed in their customer service.  Fendi customer service was AMAZING, and the CA really made me feel welcome.
> 
> What do you think of the bag?


Love it!!


----------



## bambita

daniloves said:


> Hi everyone! relatively new here despite making an account years ago! I've been stalking this thread for the past week, reading all the posts!  I pulled a rather expensive trigger on a Fendi Peekaboo mini, black Selleria and I am just in knots of excitement until it get's here.  We're in Toronto, Canada so it's relatively difficult to go out right now without some serious logistics.  I wanted to share a snippet of the bag I got so we can share in the excitement.  I'm a relatively new luxury bag lover, the peekaboo is my first ever Fendi purchase, and 4th luxury bag altogether, minus SLG's.  Trying it on in store might have ignited a beast and I'm truly obsessed with Fendi now.
> 
> To top it off, I wasn't even intending to go to Fendi, I had my sights set on a mini Chanel Coco Handle, but did not get a very good vibe from the staff, and so was rather disappointed in their customer service.  Fendi customer service was AMAZING, and the CA really made me feel welcome.
> 
> What do you think of the bag?



oooooooooooooo

congrats on ur new baby 

great pick. agreed: fendi customer service is so fendi so amazing. 

did u get a different strap than the one that comes with the bag? cute!

enjoy!


----------



## Venessa84

daniloves said:


> Hi everyone! relatively new here despite making an account years ago! I've been stalking this thread for the past week, reading all the posts!  I pulled a rather expensive trigger on a Fendi Peekaboo mini, black Selleria and I am just in knots of excitement until it get's here.  We're in Toronto, Canada so it's relatively difficult to go out right now without some serious logistics.  I wanted to share a snippet of the bag I got so we can share in the excitement.  I'm a relatively new luxury bag lover, the peekaboo is my first ever Fendi purchase, and 4th luxury bag altogether, minus SLG's.  Trying it on in store might have ignited a beast and I'm truly obsessed with Fendi now.
> 
> To top it off, I wasn't even intending to go to Fendi, I had my sights set on a mini Chanel Coco Handle, but did not get a very good vibe from the staff, and so was rather disappointed in their customer service.  Fendi customer service was AMAZING, and the CA really made me feel welcome.
> 
> What do you think of the bag?



Classic beauty! Congratulations!!


----------



## daniloves

bambita said:


> oooooooooooooo
> 
> congrats on ur new baby
> 
> great pick. agreed: fendi customer service is so fendi so amazing.
> 
> did u get a different strap than the one that comes with the bag? cute!
> 
> enjoy!


thank you!  It arrived today and I'm at work! So i'll be itching until I get home. I haven't decided on a strap yet.  I love this one for sure, but I kind of wanted something as cool that also worked crossbody?  It needs to be fully functional like that if I'm going to spend $1500 cdn on it. 

Any advice on straps?


----------



## bambita

daniloves said:


> thank you!  It arrived today and I'm at work! So i'll be itching until I get home. I haven't decided on a strap yet.  I love this one for sure, but I kind of wanted something as cool that also worked crossbody?  It needs to be fully functional like that if I'm going to spend $1500 cdn on it.
> 
> Any advice on straps?



hi i just went with the grey strap that came with the grey peeks. really, its ur call like u said gotta work for u. btw, u get to pick ur own strap? wow i didnt know this part. enjoy ur eves after-work wit ur lil black peekaboo bebe


----------



## Bagfangirl

daniloves said:


> thank you!  It arrived today and I'm at work! So i'll be itching until I get home. I haven't decided on a strap yet.  I love this one for sure, but I kind of wanted something as cool that also worked crossbody?  It needs to be fully functional like that if I'm going to spend $1500 cdn on it.
> 
> Any advice on straps?



I actually just got a strap last weekend  I love this green and pink fendi since it’s perfect for summer weather


----------



## daniloves

that'


Bagfangirl said:


> I actually just got a strap last weekend  I love this green and pink fendi since it’s perfect for summer weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025399


that is so so gorgeous!  Definitely need a strap you now.


----------



## daniloves

bambita said:


> hi i just went with the grey strap that came with the grey peeks. really, its ur call like u said gotta work for u. btw, u get to pick ur own strap? wow i didnt know this part. enjoy ur eves after-work wit ur lil black peekaboo bebe


thank you!  Sorry for the confusion, it came with the black strap, I was referring to the strap you earlier.  After I wrote this, I found the very same "strap you" at my local consignment store for 60% off.   I don't think I've ever purchased something so quickly in my life.  I've been scouring the web for days trying to find one I liked for a bargain.  Steal!


----------



## Bagfangirl

daniloves said:


> thank you!  Sorry for the confusion, it came with the black strap, I was referring to the strap you earlier.  After I wrote this, I found the very same "strap you" at my local consignment store for 60% off.   I don't think I've ever purchased something so quickly in my life.  I've been scouring the web for days trying to find one I liked for a bargain.  Steal!



Haha I saw that strap at the boutique too! The sales said it was one of the most popular straps that sell out all the time  Congrats


----------



## BlueCherry

moondoggiesbaby said:


> or have they gone the way of the Celine luggage tote (*potentially a little embarrassing or makes you look like you don't know what's going on?*-- no offense to those who love the luggage, I still like mine but can never bring myself use it anymore!)?
> 
> View attachment 5000198





I think I would be more embarrassed about owning your comment than the luggage 

I genuinely love to see well crafted oldies and people having the confidence to carry them. This peekaboo is gorgeous, I love the colours and the peekaboo eyes. I still own some monster slgs and qutweet as well.


----------



## fashio_arch

moondoggiesbaby said:


> Hi everyone, I have always wanted a peekaboo but never wanted to pull the trigger on a new one because of price and always ended up buying a Chanel (either used or new) when I had a chance to buy a bag.  I've just found this medium size orange peekaboo with silver hardware and python monster eyes (photo below) at what seems a great price (1600ish after tax).
> 
> Do you think the monster eyes are dated in a bad way?  I like how the peekaboo is part of Fendi's classic line and I usually like bags that are a classic silhouette but have something a little different about them, either a fun color or print or something.  I'm just undecided about the monster eyes.  What do you think, are they fun and interesting or have they gone the way of the Celine luggage tote (potentially a little embarrassing or makes you look like you don't know what's going on?-- no offense to those who love the luggage, I still like mine but can never bring myself use it anymore!)?  I don't usually care what others think (I still carry all my old-school balenciagas) but I'd like the opinion of Fendi lovers since this will be my first Fendi!
> 
> View attachment 5000198


Definitely NOT outdated! On the contrary I think it's a modern classic.
It adds edgy wibe for the bag that otherwise would bee too plain for some people like me. I love bags with a twist and Monster Peekaboo definitely has one!


----------



## Venessa84

I got my peekaboo strap personalized as I do with just about everything that can be personalized and I’m actually disappointed in the way it turned out


----------



## averagejoe

Venessa84 said:


> I got my peekaboo strap personalized as I do with just about everything that can be personalized and I’m actually disappointed in the way it turned out
> 
> View attachment 5036905


It looks nice, but are you upset that the P is not centered?


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> It looks nice, but are you upset that the P is not centered?


The P white is bleeding over into the thread of the stitch too if you look closely on the right.


----------



## Venessa84

averagejoe said:


> It looks nice, but are you upset that the P is not centered?





Christofle said:


> The P white is bleeding over into the thread of the stitch too if you look closely on the right.



exactly what Christofle said...it looks sloppy.


----------



## Christofle

Venessa84 said:


> exactly what Christofle said...it looks sloppy.


So sorry this happened to you


----------



## Venessa84

Christofle said:


> So sorry this happened to you



thank you.


----------



## jooon

Venessa84 said:


> I got my peekaboo strap personalized as I do with just about everything that can be personalized and I’m actually disappointed in the way it turned out
> 
> View attachment 5036905


Oh no! It's way off centre. Can they redo it for you and replace the strap? I assume Fendi did it right? Not to sound like a diva but I wouldn't accept this from a luxury brand like Fendi.  So sorry this happened to you.  Do you have plans to follow up with Fendi on this?


----------



## Venessa84

jooon said:


> Oh no! It's way off centre. Can they redo it for you and replace the strap? I assume Fendi did it right? Not to sound like a diva but I wouldn't accept this from a luxury brand like Fendi.  So sorry this happened to you.  Do you have plans to follow up with Fendi on this?



Yes, Fendi did it and every time I see it I’m disappointed in how it looks. I figured the next time I’m at the mall, I’d show them. I have a feeling they knew it looked bad which is why they just mailed it rather than letting me know it was ready and giving me the option to pick it up in person. I’m also not a diva but this is sloppy.


----------



## jooon

Must be so frustrating to see this every time you use your bag!   Good idea to show it to them the next time you're there! I hope the SAs there are reasonable! Good luck!


----------



## ardenp

Just saw my first Fendi mini peekaboo in person this weekend, and am now a bit obsessed. A few questions to those of you who have been lucky enough to have discovered this bag already: 1) the black napa lambskin bag - does the current version from boutique have feet? (I have seen pics of preloved with no feet) and how fragile is this lambskin? love the look but generally shy away from smooth leathers 2) I LOVE the Sellaria leather, but in the boutique the SA said it only comes in 2 colorways - the asphalte color with light colored interior, and an etoupe which was so gorgeous, but had snakeskin handle, and I do not want to have exotics in my collection. Does Fendi bring out other Sellaria colors seasonally? Thanks!


----------



## ardenp

daniloves said:


> Hi everyone! relatively new here despite making an account years ago! I've been stalking this thread for the past week, reading all the posts!  I pulled a rather expensive trigger on a Fendi Peekaboo mini, black Selleria and I am just in knots of excitement until it get's here.  We're in Toronto, Canada so it's relatively difficult to go out right now without some serious logistics.  I wanted to share a snippet of the bag I got so we can share in the excitement.  I'm a relatively new luxury bag lover, the peekaboo is my first ever Fendi purchase, and 4th luxury bag altogether, minus SLG's.  Trying it on in store might have ignited a beast and I'm truly obsessed with Fendi now.
> 
> To top it off, I wasn't even intending to go to Fendi, I had my sights set on a mini Chanel Coco Handle, but did not get a very good vibe from the staff, and so was rather disappointed in their customer service.  Fendi customer service was AMAZING, and the CA really made me feel welcome.
> 
> What do you think of the bag?


Ah, this is the combination I'm looking for! (just posted a question along this line). For some reason SA told me that the Sellaria only comes in asphalte gray and etoupe (I'm in the US). I will definitely need to ask her again!


----------



## mfa777

ardenp said:


> Just saw my first Fendi mini peekaboo in person this weekend, and am now a bit obsessed. A few questions to those of you who have been lucky enough to have discovered this bag already: 1) the black napa lambskin bag - does the current version from boutique have feet? (I have seen pics of preloved with no feet) and how fragile is this lambskin? love the look but generally shy away from smooth leathers 2) I LOVE the Sellaria leather, but in the boutique the SA said it only comes in 2 colorways - the asphalte color with light colored interior, and an etoupe which was so gorgeous, but had snakeskin handle, and I do not want to have exotics in my collection. Does Fendi bring out other Sellaria colors seasonally? Thanks!


Yes, it does. I also didn't want exotics so got dark sand color which was seasonal in 2019, they also had it in brown, white. Seasonal selleria usually has gold hardware,
The ones with feet are calfskin peekaboos, not lambskin.
These ,for example, are calfskin, much sturdier than lambskin.


			https://www.fendi.com/us/bags-woman/peekaboo-iconic-mini-8bn244af2wf1due
		

8BN244AF2WF1EGT_01_large-grey
8BN244AF2WF1DUE_01_xlarge-grey
Selleria also comes in more colors:


			https://www.fendi.com/us/bags-woman/peekaboo-iconic-mini-8bn244q0jf13dx
		






						FENDI Women | Luxury & contemporary fashion | 24S
					

Shop our selection of FENDI women pieces online - Latest collections - Enjoy express delivery worldwide & free returns - Secured payment




					www.24s.com


----------



## ardenp

mfa87 said:


> Yes, it does. I also didn't want exotics so got dark sand color which was seasonal in 2019, they also had it in brown, white. Seasonal selleria usually has gold hardware,
> The ones with feet are calfskin peekaboos, not lambskin.
> These ,for example, are calfskin, much sturdier than lambskin.
> 
> 
> https://www.fendi.com/us/bags-woman/peekaboo-iconic-mini-8bn244af2wf1due
> 
> 
> 8BN244AF2WF1EGT_01_large-grey
> 8BN244AF2WF1DUE_01_xlarge-grey
> Selleria also comes in more colors:
> 
> 
> https://www.fendi.com/us/bags-woman/peekaboo-iconic-mini-8bn244q0jf13dx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FENDI Women | Luxury & contemporary fashion | 24S
> 
> 
> Shop our selection of FENDI women pieces online - Latest collections - Enjoy express delivery worldwide & free returns - Secured payment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com


Okay this is starting to make sense. Sellaria is a grained calfskin but is there also a different calfskin option? I love how unique the sellaria is but also drawn to the black lambskin GHW combo. Don't understand why they don't put feet on it though!


----------



## mfa777

ardenp said:


> Okay this is starting to make sense. Sellaria is a grained calfskin but is there also a different calfskin option? I love how unique the sellaria is but also drawn to the black lambskin GHW combo. Don't understand why they don't put feet on it though!


I am not sure if feet would help much, lambskin usually wears off at corners.


----------



## jooon

Thought I'd share a "new to me" strap I just got over the weekend. It was kept unused and I got it for about USD$340 (ish?). I think it's from the 2016 collection. Please correct me if I'm wrong! I've always loved the contrast between black and camel.  

@ardenp : I hope you get the peekaboo of your dreams! It's really a beautiful little bag! Which colour are you eyeing?


----------



## ardenp

jooon said:


> Thought I'd share a "new to me" strap I just got over the weekend. It was kept unused and I got it for about USD$340 (ish?). I think it's from the 2016 collection. Please correct me if I'm wrong! I've always loved the contrast between black and camel.
> 
> @ardenp : I hope you get the peekaboo of your dreams! It's really a beautiful little bag! Which colour are you eyeing?


I really love the dove grey/etoupe color which is currently offered with the snakeskin handle, but don't want the handle! So may wait a bit to see if it comes out without the exotic part. Or, black always looks good  I feel like the Sellaria leather and stiching is so unique to this bag but the current black Sellaria is in palladium/silver hardware and I like black with gold. So, may need to wait for the right combination to manifest itself


----------



## jooon

ardenp said:


> I really love the dove grey/etoupe color which is currently offered with the snakeskin handle, but don't want the handle! So may wait a bit to see if it comes out without the exotic part. Or, black always looks good  I feel like the Sellaria leather and stiching is so unique to this bag but the current black Sellaria is in palladium/silver hardware and I like black with gold. So, may need to wait for the right combination to manifest itself



I LOVE the dove grey. That's a good choice. Such a beautiful neutral that goes with almost anything. Good things come to those who wait! A black & gold hw combi would be divine!


----------



## Tingeling

Hi every one. Anyone of you who owns a peekaboo mini in nappa had any quality issues regarding the color coming off? I bought a mini in a beautiful apple green color from their online store december 2020. I have only used the bag twice, and already has  the color come off. I have only carried next to a light colored cashmere cardigan, bit after only two times the corners are rubbed showing white color, the same at the sides and the top opening. I was really shocked when I saw this. This has never happend to any of my bags before, not even Chanel lambskin. What do you think? Is this just how Fendi nappa leather is or is this a quality issue? I have only had a peekaboo in red calfskin before and it looked brand new after using it for 6 months straight. I’ll upload a picture of the color. Thank you guys.


----------



## petiteshopper03

Hi everyone! I am looking to purchase my first Fendi Peekaboo. I am 5'2 and am between the regular or the mini size. I recently purchased a Small Coco Handle (which I've been using more as my "date night" or going out bag) and an LV Pochette Metis Reverse (which has been more of my "everyday" bag). I feel like I want a solid color bag that goes with everything. Can anyone that is petite share pics of how the regular size and mini sizes look on them? What would you all recommend?

Thank you!


----------



## jtpolaris

Was looking at the Classic Medium Peekaboo with the Monster eyes and absolutely love it (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/why-is-the-classic-medium-peekaboo-so-huge.1015895/) but I'm a skinny 5'10 guy and was hoping to get a smaller bag (was looking at the Mini Peekaboo) because from those pics it looks a bit too big for me. Any chance there's a Peekaboo with the Monster eyes in a smaller size?

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

jtpolaris said:


> Was looking at the Classic Medium Peekaboo with the Monster eyes and absolutely love it (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/why-is-the-classic-medium-peekaboo-so-huge.1015895/) but I'm a skinny 5'10 guy and was hoping to get a smaller bag (was looking at the Mini Peekaboo) because from those pics it looks a bit too big for me. Any chance there's a Peekaboo with the Monster eyes in a smaller size?
> 
> Thanks!


Have you considered the Fit version, or the women's version with the python interior divider?



I think these are better options if you want a smaller one, especially the women's version which doesn't look like a briefcase.


----------



## jtpolaris

Ooh hey again averagejoe, haha still can't decide on my first bag  (puzzle? iseeu mini? medium peekaboo? etc....) thanks for those two suggestions, will look into them. The fit looks good but like you said is a bit briefcase-y. The women's one I'd have to track down pre-loved right?


----------



## averagejoe

jtpolaris said:


> Ooh hey again averagejoe, haha still can't decide on my first bag  (puzzle? iseeu mini? medium peekaboo? etc....) thanks for those two suggestions, will look into them. The fit looks good but like you said is a bit briefcase-y. The women's one I'd have to track down pre-loved right?


Yes I believe the women's Peekaboo is now only available pre-loved. 

I love the Iseeyou mini. Too bad it is so pricey. The Puzzle is a nice contender, too, and with the Puzzle, you may be lucky enough to get it on sale at Matchesfashion or ssense!


----------



## jaskg144

bought this amazing Peekaboo earlier for an AMAZING price - in brand new condition. Anyone know when this bag is from?


----------



## Tinuviel

Mini peekaboo


----------



## Tinuviel

And next 2 peekaboo
Essentially brown and iseeu medium in pink lace
Bought yesterday and they’ll sent from shop tomorrow
I bought them from fendi emporium Thailand


----------



## jaskg144

Tinuviel said:


> Mini peekaboo
> View attachment 5096896
> View attachment 5096897
> View attachment 5096898
> View attachment 5096899
> View attachment 5096900



Gorgeous Peekaboo!! Your post made me miss London


----------



## Tinuviel

jasmynh1 said:


> Gorgeous Peekaboo!! Your post made me miss London



i miss UK,miss my daughter now study in Cambridge


----------



## portraitofalady

Does anyone own this beautiful bag or has anyone seen it? I am usually all about black bags but this is gorgeous and the interior is to die for...


----------



## Catherine1288

portraitofalady said:


> Does anyone own this beautiful bag or has anyone seen it? I am usually all about black bags but this is gorgeous and the interior is to die for...



I haven’t yet seen it in person but I agree - how truly stunning!!!!! 

I’m forever wanting to add Peekaboos to my collection as they’re my favourite bag EVER! I love how this chocolate brown is not as dark as another one they had recently which almost looked black. The interior of this one is so sumptuous! It’s gorgeous!! 

I would love to see other people’s Peekaboos! Particularly the minis! Send in you’re pics. 

I’m on the fence now between a mini Selleria in white and in lilac. What do people prefer?


----------



## dcbfh123

portraitofalady said:


> Does anyone own this beautiful bag or has anyone seen it? I am usually all about black bags but this is gorgeous and the interior is to die for...


I haven't seen this brown version but I do have this bag in the cream color and it's gorgeous. I was drawn to it because of the interior too!


----------



## portraitofalady

Catherine1288 said:


> I haven’t yet seen it in person but I agree - how truly stunning!!!!!
> 
> I’m forever wanting to add Peekaboos to my collection as they’re my favourite bag EVER! I love how this chocolate brown is not as dark as another one they had recently which almost looked black. The interior of this one is so sumptuous! It’s gorgeous!!
> 
> I would love to see other people’s Peekaboos! Particularly the minis! Send in you’re pics.
> 
> I’m on the fence now between a mini Selleria in white and in lilac. What do people prefer?


I’ve admired the Peekaboo for a long time but the price has prevented me from ever buying one. I’m tempted now as I can see myself keeping this for a long time and they seem to hold their value well. I personally love neutrals, so I would go with white! White is perfect for summer looks but also very chic in winter. I think you should get what you are most excited about though because that’s what makes me use a bag the most!


----------



## portraitofalady

dcbfh123 said:


> I haven't seen this brown version but I do have this bag in the cream color and it's gorgeous. I was drawn to it because of the interior too!


The cream is stunning! Would you mind sharing pics and your impression of the leather? The website says it’s calfskin? I really like that this version has a special interior and also feet on the bottom. I feel like designer bag purchases should be “special” in some way and this definitely is!


----------



## Chanbal

Tinuviel said:


> And next 2 peekaboo
> Essentially brown and iseeu medium in pink lace
> Bought yesterday and they’ll sent from shop tomorrow
> I bought them from fendi emporium Thailand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096901
> View attachment 5096902
> View attachment 5096903


Did you get your pink lace bag? It's so pretty! How heavy is it? I barely use my peekaboo because I find it too heavy for me.


----------



## Tinuviel

Chanbal said:


> Did you get your pink lace bag? It's so pretty! How heavy is it? I barely use my peekaboo because I find it too heavy for me.



I think it heavy like lv capucines


----------



## Tinuviel

The weight of Peekaboo in lace is lighter than peekaboo in leather for a little bit


----------



## jamlover

Hi everyone first post here !

I have recently bought a Peekaboo X-tote small from Browns and it’s absolutely gorgeous but it didn’t come with a rain cover and other than the authentication card there was no other paperwork like a care card or anything.

Does anyone else have this bag and did yours come like this to ? I did try and call Browns to ask but don’t think the customer service was entirely certain what I was asking.

Thank you ! The link for the bag is below just in case it’s not clear what bag I am on about.



			https://www.fendi.com/gb/black-leather-bag/p-8bh377abhsf1c12?gclid=Cj0KCQjw8IaGBhCHARIsAGIRRYoAWCVHRIGGoN-eVkm19c_hnj_n02cYEx6Fver9b9p4Vx-hGeaEYA4aAtxPEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## jaskg144

Catherine1288 said:


> I haven’t yet seen it in person but I agree - how truly stunning!!!!!
> 
> I’m forever wanting to add Peekaboos to my collection as they’re my favourite bag EVER! I love how this chocolate brown is not as dark as another one they had recently which almost looked black. The interior of this one is so sumptuous! It’s gorgeous!!
> 
> I would love to see other people’s Peekaboos! Particularly the minis! Send in you’re pics.
> 
> I’m on the fence now between a mini Selleria in white and in lilac. What do people prefer?



I have the iconic mini in the dove grey colour and it’s the most amazing neutral. Goes with absolutely everything. Out of your choices, I’d go with the brown!


----------



## jaskg144

Tinuviel said:


> The weight of Peekaboo in lace is lighter than peekaboo in leather for a little bit
> 
> View attachment 5105588
> View attachment 5105589
> View attachment 5105590



amazing!!! Love the lace.


----------



## jaskg144

Catherine1288 said:


> I haven’t yet seen it in person but I agree - how truly stunning!!!!!
> 
> I’m forever wanting to add Peekaboos to my collection as they’re my favourite bag EVER! I love how this chocolate brown is not as dark as another one they had recently which almost looked black. The interior of this one is so sumptuous! It’s gorgeous!!
> 
> I would love to see other people’s Peekaboos! Particularly the minis! Send in you’re pics.
> 
> I’m on the fence now between a mini Selleria in white and in lilac. What do people prefer?



sorry just re read your post  you were choosing between pink and white. Go with pink! It will be more carefree.


----------



## legally_tanned

redhott said:


> View attachment 4936881


I'm always confused with these tags, it has a "scissor image" plus a dotted line, and says RFID removable, so I sometimes wonder, is one expected to remove? If it is for authenticity, then I don't know, shouldn't they have labeled it, please do not remove? Just wondering (on a rainy day) at my side of the world..


----------



## jaskg144

Date night with my new mini peekaboo  first time using her!


----------



## Chanbal

Tinuviel said:


> The weight of Peekaboo in lace is lighter than peekaboo in leather for a little bit
> 
> View attachment 5105588
> View attachment 5105589
> View attachment 5105590


They are so pretty, thanks for posting them.


----------



## meredith0724

portraitofalady said:


> Does anyone own this beautiful bag or has anyone seen it? I am usually all about black bags but this is gorgeous and the interior is to die for...



I also have this one in the cream version and I absolutely love it! I tried on the brown one and it is SO GORGEOUS but I couldn't justify getting both  Highly recommend it -- agreed that the interior is what drew me to it! The strap on these is also a bit thicker than on the "normal" iconic mini peekaboo, which I love. Gives it more of a modern look. Plus it has feet! The calfskin is soft but durable. Mine fell onto a brick walkway and escaped unscathed! I'll try to find a pic for you shortly


----------



## portraitofalady

meredith0724 said:


> I also have this one in the cream version and I absolutely love it! I tried on the brown one and it is SO GORGEOUS but I couldn't justify getting both  Highly recommend it -- agreed that the interior is what drew me to it! The strap on these is also a bit thicker than on the "normal" iconic mini peekaboo, which I love. Gives it more of a modern look. Plus it has feet! The calfskin is soft but durable. Mine fell onto a brick walkway and escaped unscathed! I'll try to find a pic for you shortly



Yay, would love to see! The price on these is so steep (for me) so I'm debating getting a preowned in black and buying an additional strap. Fendi has a plain black strap that's much thicker than the one that comes with the black nappa. Wouldn't get that beautiful interior or the nice feet on the bottom but black is my go-to and the price would be more reasonable for me. It would be great to find this brown version preowned but I feel like that's far less likely...


----------



## blingaliciousbabe

Got this today! So happy with my purchase ❤️


----------



## tbestes

Candace30 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm beginning to explore the possibility of buying my first Fendi, and fell in love with the Peekaboo. I'm considering the medium size in the Selleria leather for durability. However, when I see them on the preloved market, most seem to have lost their structure and look really floppy. Has anyone tried the Samorga inserts for a medium Peekaboo? I've never used a bag organizer before--will they help maintain the structure? Would they make a medium Selleria too heavy? Thanks so much!



I bought a Samorga insert for a medium Peekaboo iconic that was preloved and had lost some of its structure. The insert helped a bit, but the slouch was definitely still there.


----------



## jaskg144

tbestes said:


> I bought a Samorga insert for a medium Peekaboo iconic that was preloved and had lost some of its structure. The insert helped a bit, but the slouch was definitely still there.



I think once the Nappa has softened, it's difficult to add that structure back in because its natural wearing of the leather   same with my mini nappa peekaboo


----------



## Purrsey

My rainbow-studded has been holding up well. I seldom use her - usually when I don't want to be seen with a C or H bag or I want a break from my LV, she will resurface. I love the leather as it's so soft. Only qualm is the strap. Too thin and I was thinking of getting a casual slightly wider strap  but I have been thinking for years and haven't gone around doing it 

Fendi is a brand that has a special place in my heart - when younger, I worn their headbands and pochette. It was so hot. Lol.


----------



## tbestes

Came across a pre-loved medium Selleria peekaboo in orange with silver hardware. Love the color and the bag is in excellent condition - like new. My fear is that my personal preference is for bags that keep a good amount of their structure/shape. I've resold a pre-loved nappa peekaboo because there was just too much structure loss for my taste. I'm guessing that I would be similarly disappointed with a Selleria peekaboo once its shape started to soften, and should stick with newer nappa peekaboos (I've secured three pre-loved ones so far that are still very much structured). Thoughts? How much to the medium Sellerias soften?


----------



## thkred

tbestes said:


> Came across a pre-loved medium Selleria peekaboo in orange with silver hardware. Love the color and the bag is in excellent condition - like new. My fear is that my personal preference is for bags that keep a good amount of their structure/shape. I've resold a pre-loved nappa peekaboo because there was just too much structure loss for my taste. I'm guessing that I would be similarly disappointed with a Selleria peekaboo once its shape started to soften, and should stick with newer nappa peekaboos (I've secured three pre-loved ones so far that are still very much structured). Thoughts? How much to the medium Sellerias soften?


From what I've seen all the medium lose structure due to their size and that fact it is made to "flap" open.  I have a selleria mini peekaboo I love and really no structure change to it but I think that is due more to the size not really being able to "flop" open.  I do store my bag in a defender generally to help keep the structure overall.


----------



## paruparo

jtpolaris said:


> Ooh hey again averagejoe, haha still can't decide on my first bag  (puzzle? iseeu mini? medium peekaboo? etc....) thanks for those two suggestions, will look into them. The fit looks good but like you said is a bit briefcase-y. The women's one I'd have to track down pre-loved right?


 Here is my (preloved, new to me)  navy with python monster eyes mini peekaboo. It's a gorgeous, fun bag that holds a surprisingly good amount of stuff!


----------



## Tahoe10

I just bought my very first fendi - a mini Napa leather iconic peekaboo in black. I went to the store expecting to feel the same way I feel when I see the bag in photos - underwhelmed. But this bag is stunning and elegant IRL. I am so happy with this purchase. Any recommendations on how to store it to maintain its shape for the long haul? Thank you!!!


----------



## imbaghappy

Hi! I would like to ask if anyone has come across a Peekaboo dark gray selleria mini with blue interior? I checked the site and I know the interior is beige.
I saw this posting and she said it was gifted back in 2018.
Any insight or information would be a big help. Thank you!


----------



## Pennycal

Hey Fendi fans
Just after your thoughts.

I am keen to get a preloved peekaboo.

I was all set on a mini size is perfect as I usually carry crossbody howeverafter watching some you tubes it looks like the mini doesn’t have that “slouch” when unbuckled which gives it the iconic peekaboo look. I really like the way it looks when left open like that.

I guess my question is do any of the minis do this or are they more structured? Os the regular cumbersome to carry crossbody?
Thanks in advance oh and if there is a particular preloved seller who is good for peekaboos would love to know currently looking on the usual suspects (Vestiaire TRR fashionphile and YC)


----------



## jaskg144

Pennycal said:


> Hey Fendi fans
> Just after your thoughts.
> 
> I am keen to get a preloved peekaboo.
> 
> I was all set on a mini size is perfect as I usually carry crossbody howeverafter watching some you tubes it looks like the mini doesn’t have that “slouch” when unbuckled which gives it the iconic peekaboo look. I really like the way it looks when left open like that.
> 
> I guess my question is do any of the minis do this or are they more structured? Os the regular cumbersome to carry crossbody?
> Thanks in advance oh and if there is a particular preloved seller who is good for peekaboos would love to know currently looking on the usual suspects (Vestiaire TRR fashionphile and YC)



My mini doesn't slouch in this way. I don't think its because of the leather or structure, I think it's because they're smaller, so it would be harder for it to give you the peekaboo effect due to there being less leather   The regular is a little larger, too large for me for crossbody (and I am 5'10") - but I love it with the strap on the side of my body.

Check out Rebag, they have some gorgeous Peekaboos. I bought my Mini in Dove Grey from them through Vestiaire.


----------



## Pennycal

jasmynh1 said:


> My mini doesn't slouch in this way. I don't think its because of the leather or structure, I think it's because they're smaller, so it would be harder for it to give you the peekaboo effect due to there being less leather



Thanks so much for this feedback. I thought as much. I am 5'9" so if you find it too big its likely to be so for me too sadly. I think I may need to forgo the slouch and go for a mini.

Will check out rebag again. Not too many minis on the preloved market under 1500USD but I will continue hunting


----------



## paruparo

Pennycal said:


> Hey Fendi fans
> Just after your thoughts.
> 
> I am keen to get a preloved peekaboo.
> 
> I was all set on a mini size is perfect as I usually carry crossbody howeverafter watching some you tubes it looks like the mini doesn’t have that “slouch” when unbuckled which gives it the iconic peekaboo look. I really like the way it looks when left open like that.
> 
> I guess my question is do any of the minis do this or are they more structured? Os the regular cumbersome to carry crossbody?
> Thanks in advance oh and if there is a particular preloved seller who is good for peekaboos would love to know currently looking on the usual suspects (Vestiaire TRR fashionphile and YC)



I have several friends who have owned the mini much longer than I have. None of theirs slouch in that way you are looking for. I second what was said above that its likely due to it being a smaller bag, and not necessarily the type of leather or the structure of it.


----------



## Pennycal

paruparo said:


> None of theirs slouch in that way you are looking for



Thank you I think I am going to have to forgo the slouch as the mini size just suits me so much better


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I am debating getting the x-lite Peekaboo for work and the other top contender right now is the Celine Sangle. I started a thread on it in the Celine forum and would appreciate input from Peekaboo owners as well. Thanks!


----------



## JavaJo

Mulling over these 3 ISEEU’s would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## averagejoe

JavaJo said:


> Mulling over these 3 ISEEU’s would love to hear your thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172621


Definitely the ombre effect one! I saw someone with it once and she paired it with a white summery dress. The bag took center stage in her look because the ombre effect added wow factor to the bag.


----------



## Christofle

JavaJo said:


> Mulling over these 3 ISEEU’s would love to hear your thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172621


Ombré one is a knockout !


----------



## JavaJo

This strap goes so well with the flat (not ombre) version…. Oooof… tough choice but good problem to have


----------



## A bottle of Red

The ombre one has so much personality


----------



## ATLbagaddict

omg obsessed with the ombre version...


----------



## labellavita27

Has anyone used the Made to Order service to create Peekaboo? If so can you create and exotic bag? Is there a premium?


----------



## JavaJo

labellavita27 said:


> Has anyone used the Made to Order service to create Peekaboo? If so can you create and exotic bag? Is there a premium?


I was at my store today (to pickup ombre ISEEU East West, and SA confirmed you can create your own exotic bag, and price will vary depending on materials chosen.  For reference, my local store has a pink crocodile ISEEU small… and that was going for….. wait for it…. CAD$33,000


----------



## JavaJo

Siblings


----------



## fabdiva

labellavita27 said:


> Has anyone used the Made to Order service to create Peekaboo? If so can you create and exotic bag? Is there a premium?


I was wondering the same thing. My SA sent me an invite and debating if I should do the custom.


----------



## Venessa84

JavaJo said:


> Siblings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178586



Beautiful peekaboos…especially love the ombre one…such a special piece.


----------



## jaskg144

Wearing my last summery outfit the other day with my mini Peekaboo (which has just come back from repair for a loose stitch) 
	

		
			
		

		
	


 time for autumn outfits now! It's cold here


----------



## jaskg144

JavaJo said:


> I was at my store today (to pickup ombre ISEEU East West, and SA confirmed you can create your own exotic bag, and price will vary depending on materials chosen.  For reference, my local store has a pink crocodile ISEEU small… and that was going for….. wait for it…. CAD$33,000





labellavita27 said:


> Has anyone used the Made to Order service to create Peekaboo? If so can you create and exotic bag? Is there a premium?





I saw this amazing baby blue crocodile or alligator Peekaboo in the Bond Street store in London a few months ago - amazing


----------



## baninny

Saw the Honey mini peekaboo in person in Miami. She’s a beauty!


----------



## rosewang924

Tried on the mini this weekend, just wish it was 1-inch bigger all around, trying to decide between mini and regular, for ref. I am 5'2".  This is the only style I like, the SA was showing me the ISEEU and Essentially but no.  I don't carry too much daily, wallet, phone, keys, lip gloss and tissues but if I wanted to add stuff it would be a problem.  I think the SA was pushing this size for me because she said they don't have any in the regular size and mini is the most popular size.


----------



## bagnut1

rosewang924 said:


> Tried on the mini this weekend, just wish it was 1-inch bigger all around, trying to decide between mini and regular, for ref. I am 5'2".  This is the only style I like, the SA was showing me the ISEEU and Essentially but no.  I don't carry too much daily, wallet, phone, keys, lip gloss and tissues but if I wanted to add stuff it would be a problem.  I think the SA was pushing this size for me because she said they don't have any in the regular size and mini is the most popular size.


I think that looks great on you!  And I am of the same mind re: not caring for the Iseeu and Essentially as much as the original.  I am also a fan of big bags but recently bought a mini, which I love!  I too like to have extra room “just in case” but for me, for a weekend/evening out bag, the mini is perfect.  I really never need to add stuff in these situations so don’t need the extra room.

I hope lack of stock doesn’t mean that they are moving away from the original design and toward the newer interpretations…..


----------



## rosewang924

bagnut1 said:


> I think that looks great on you!  And I am of the same mind re: not caring for the Iseeu and Essentially as much as the original.  I am also a fan of big bags but recently bought a mini, which I love!  I too like to have extra room “just in case” but for me, for a weekend/evening out bag, the mini is perfect.  I really never need to add stuff in these situations so don’t need the extra room.
> 
> I hope lack of stock doesn’t mean that they are moving away from the original design and toward the newer interpretations…..



Me too, I only like the original design, I feel like for the money I'm spending, will be about $4200 after tax, I should be able to use it for everything.


----------



## bagnut1

rosewang924 said:


> Me too, I only like the original design, I feel like for the money I'm spending, will be about $4200 after tax, I should be able to use it for everything.


Right.  Too bad the Mini doesn't come with a more mini price, comparatively speaking.


----------



## Chanbal

blingaliciousbabe said:


> Got this today! So happy with my purchase ❤



It's so pretty, congrats!  

Peekaboos are such beautiful bags, I wish they would make them lighter. Each time I come to this thread I feel like buying one more peekaboo, but I barely use mine due to its heavy weight.


----------



## KFashion

Looking at a 2018 Peekaboo Medium Selleria on Fashionphile that has never been used. Can anyone confirm that this style stands up on it's own? The leather looks super soft and amazing but curious if it's too soft to stand.


----------



## Wllwrk4shoes

Hi All! I am debating between a mini and a medium iconic, most likely in black nappa leather.  I have two questions:

1) For those of you that have a medium, can/do you wear it crossbody? How does it look/hang?

2) For those of you with a mini, can you fit a lot in it? It looks so tiny on some people. 

While I don't carry a ton, I carry a fair amount: small wallet, pouch w/epi pen, a soft and hard glasses case, portable charger, keys. 

Open to any and all thoughts!


----------



## Latte_Queen

I have the mini peekaboo and the small essentially.. I love both of them. The essentially is slightly bigger, more of a size between the mini and the medium. I am using my mini right now and it really holds more than you would think...everything, I need.


----------



## Wllwrk4shoes

Latte_Queen said:


> I have the mini peekaboo and the small essentially.. I love both of them. The essentially is slightly bigger, more of a size between the mini and the medium. I am using my mini right now and it really holds more than you would think...everything, I need.



Thank you! Have you tried the medium iconic in person? I did a couple of years ago in NYC but can't place the sizing for some reason. I really want the option of wearing it crossbody when I'm on vacation, shopping etc. 

I'm deciding between preloved medium black selleria or nappa OR mini black nappa.


----------



## rosewang924

Wllwrk4shoes said:


> Hi All! I am debating between a mini and a medium iconic, most likely in black nappa leather.  I have two questions:
> 
> 1) For those of you that have a medium, can/do you wear it crossbody? How does it look/hang?
> 
> 2) For those of you with a mini, can you fit a lot in it? It looks so tiny on some people.
> 
> While I don't carry a ton, I carry a fair amount: small wallet, pouch w/epi pen, a soft and hard glasses case, portable charger, keys.
> 
> Open to any and all thoughts!



Haha, I am also trying to decide between mini or medium, I also don't carry a lot daily, wallet, phone, keys, lip balm.  I tried the mini in the store and it is very cute and I think it will look better crossbody. They didn't have any medium in store.  

I just feel like the mini is limited in its capacity.  The medium seems like a good all around bag, you don't need to think too much about what to carry, you can just throw in whatever you need and it will fit.  The only con is that it may not look good as a crossbody because of its size. 

I think the question is how often would you wear it crossbody?


----------



## Wllwrk4shoes

rosewang924 said:


> Haha, I am also trying to decide between mini or medium, I also don't carry a lot daily, wallet, phone, keys, lip balm.  I tried the mini in the store and it is very cute and I think it will look better crossbody. They didn't have any medium in store.
> 
> I just feel like the mini is limited in its capacity.  The medium seems like a good all around bag, you don't need to think too much about what to carry, you can just throw in whatever you need and it will fit.  The only con is that it may not look good as a crossbody because of its size.
> 
> I think the question is how often would you wear it crossbody?



That's a good question. Maybe 50-60% of the time? Most often traveling/vacation. Shopping. My son and husband always has things for me to "hold" lol. With the mini, I feel like it'll fill up quick. 

I have seen the mediums with a strap you that almost looks like it's intentionally sitting higher on the hip crossbody. 

I think I'm going to go with the medium. My only other question now is: calfskin or selleria?


----------



## rosewang924

Wllwrk4shoes said:


> That's a good question. Maybe 50-60% of the time? Most often traveling/vacation. Shopping. My son and husband always has things for me to "hold" lol. With the mini, I feel like it'll fill up quick.
> 
> I have seen the mediums with a strap you that almost looks like it's intentionally sitting higher on the hip crossbody.
> 
> I think I'm going to go with the medium. My only other question now is: calfskin or selleria?



Well, agree with the medium if you need to carry other people's stuff and to use for traveling.  
I haven't thought about wearing it higher on the body for crossbody, it was a bummer when I went to the store they didn't have any medium's for me to try.
My personal opinion, I would go for calfskin but the selleria would be more carefree.


----------



## RAEDAY

Wllwrk4shoes said:


> Hi All! I am debating between a mini and a medium iconic, most likely in black nappa leather.  I have two questions:
> 
> 1) For those of you that have a medium, can/do you wear it crossbody? How does it look/hang?
> 
> 2) For those of you with a mini, can you fit a lot in it? It looks so tiny on some people.
> 
> While I don't carry a ton, I carry a fair amount: small wallet, pouch w/epi pen, a soft and hard glasses case, portable charger, keys.
> 
> Open to any and all thoughts!





rosewang924 said:


> Haha, I am also trying to decide between mini or medium, I also don't carry a lot daily, wallet, phone, keys, lip balm.  I tried the mini in the store and it is very cute and I think it will look better crossbody. They didn't have any medium in store.
> 
> I just feel like the mini is limited in its capacity.  The medium seems like a good all around bag, you don't need to think too much about what to carry, you can just throw in whatever you need and it will fit.  The only con is that it may not look good as a crossbody because of its size.
> 
> I think the question is how often would you wear it crossbody?


Hi ladies,

I currently own both the medium and mini iconics.  Though I never wore it this way, the medium can definitely go crossbody comfortably--for reference, I am 5'4".  The mini definitely looks tiny, but it holds a deceptively decent amount of items.  Originally, I bought the iconic medium in calfskin thinking it would be the be-all, end-all for me, but I am now in the process of selling it because I actually find it to be too large and too heavy for my needs.  (The medium in nappa probably weighs less than it does in calfskin, however.)  

I have since purchased the mini in nappa leather and it is PERFECT.  It's lightweight and easily carries my essentials with both sides left open:  soft sunglasses pouch, LV 4-key holder, LV key pouch as a wallet, iPhone 13 Pro Max, iPhone XR, envelope card case, small cosmetics pouch, travel pack of tissues.  I will say that if you plan on clasping the compartments on the mini, it may reduce your capacity a bit depending on what you carry.  Otherwise, it's the perfect day-to-night bag.  I hope this helps!


----------



## rosewang924

raedaybaby said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I currently own both the medium and mini iconics.  Though I never wore it this way, the medium can definitely go crossbody comfortably--for reference, I am 5'4".  The mini definitely looks tiny, but it holds a deceptively decent amount of items.  Originally, I bought the iconic medium in calfskin thinking it would be the be-all, end-all for me, but I am now in the process of selling it because I actually find it to be too large and too heavy for my needs.  (The medium in nappa probably weighs less than it does in calfskin, however.)
> 
> I have since purchased the mini in nappa leather and it is PERFECT.  It's lightweight and easily carries my essentials with both sides left open:  soft sunglasses pouch, LV 4-key holder, LV key pouch as a wallet, iPhone 13 Pro Max, iPhone XR, envelope card case, small cosmetics pouch, travel pack of tissues.  I will say that if you plan on clasping the compartments on the mini, it may reduce your capacity a bit depending on what you carry.  Otherwise, it's the perfect day-to-night bag.  I hope this helps!



Thank you for the info., I think I will get the mini, I like to wear bags crossbody and the mini would look better.


----------



## bagnut1

Hello fellow Peekaboo lovers - I’m finally getting around to sharing my recent-ish mini purchase.  I first fell in love with Fendi’s Selleria leather with an “Anna” bucket bag in fuchsia (circa 2013).  I LOVED that bag and always got compliments on it.  The leather was the most DIVINE, soft, and almost sponge-like (yet hardy).  I remember the SA telling me something like the cows are selected based on their school entrance exam scores, are fed organic caviar snacks, and only graze on one patch of a particular hill that’s always sunny and 70 degrees year round, which made perfect sense to me when I touched the remarkable leather.

The bag, though, was BIG and made a similarly large statement that I eventually got tired of making, so I rehomed it.  But I never forgot the leather, the fantastic color, or the impeccable workmanship.  Also I have loved the Peekaboo style since its introduction but never followed through on a purchase, partially because it seemed heavy compared to my other medium-sized bags.  I “scratched the itch” for a small fuchsia bag with several from other houses, all of them ultimately also rehomed because they just weren’t the right thing.

Then I ran across this mini earlier in the summer and snapped her up.  I am so glad that I was able to finally find the right Peekaboo with this amazing color, hardware, and leather!


----------



## dcbfh123

does anyone know if fendi is phasing out the medium iconic peekaboo? when I look at their US website, all the medium-ish sizes are peekaboo ISEEU's.

i hope theyre not - i love my medium and mini iconics!


----------



## minami

Loving everyone’s peekaboos! I stepped into FENDI today and was really attracted to the mini peekaboos.. love the cream one..does anyone know of FENDI leather is easy to take care of? Gettin so bored with Chanel constant large price increases and want a non logo bag that’s structured  I liked the one with feet


----------



## Chanellover714

Thought I would share some pics from the peekaboo bar. So many fun options!


----------



## averagejoe

Chanellover714 said:


> Thought I would share some pics from the peekaboo bar. So many fun options!
> View attachment 5212842
> View attachment 5212843
> View attachment 5212844
> View attachment 5212845
> View attachment 5212846
> View attachment 5212847


Is this the one at Yorkdale Mall in Toronto? I would love to visit before it closes next weekend.


----------



## hers4eva

bagnut1 said:


> Hello fellow Peekaboo lovers - I’m finally getting around to sharing my recent-ish mini purchase.  I first fell in love with Fendi’s Selleria leather with an “Anna” bucket bag in fuchsia (circa 2013).  I LOVED that bag and always got compliments on it.  The leather was the most DIVINE, soft, and almost sponge-like (yet hardy).  I remember the SA telling me something like the cows are selected based on their school entrance exam scores, are fed organic caviar snacks, and only graze on one patch of a particular hill that’s always sunny and 70 degrees year round, which made perfect sense to me when I touched the remarkable leather.
> 
> The bag, though, was BIG and made a similarly large statement that I eventually got tired of making, so I rehomed it.  But I never forgot the leather, the fantastic color, or the impeccable workmanship.  Also I have loved the Peekaboo style since its introduction but never followed through on a purchase, partially because it seemed heavy compared to my other medium-sized bags.  I “scratched the itch” for a small fuchsia bag with several from other houses, all of them ultimately also rehomed because they just weren’t the right thing.
> 
> Then I ran across this mini earlier in the summer and snapped her up.  I am so glad that I was able to finally find the right Peekaboo with this amazing color, hardware, and leather!
> 
> View attachment 5209733



 stunning


----------



## sharcee

for those with the medium iconic black!!!! does the black hardware wear okay?


----------



## Pradagal

rosewang924 said:


> Haha, I am also trying to decide between mini or medium, I also don't carry a lot daily, wallet, phone, keys, lip balm.  I tried the mini in the store and it is very cute and I think it will look better crossbody. They didn't have any medium in store.
> 
> I just feel like the mini is limited in its capacity.  The medium seems like a good all around bag, you don't need to think too much about what to carry, you can just throw in whatever you need and it will fit.  The only con is that it may not look good as a crossbody because of its size.
> 
> I think the question is how often would you wear it crossbody?


I own both the mini and the medium.  I am a BIG bag kind of girl, but I have been reaching for my Mini Peekaboo and haven't touched my medium in FOREVER!  The Fendi Peekaboo is an AMAZING bag in either size, but the mini is SO versatile....it holds a TON and just seems to be the perfect size, especially crossbody.  It looks amazing and the quality is ABOVE none other.....just my 2 cents.


----------



## Pradagal

raedaybaby said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I currently own both the medium and mini iconics.  Though I never wore it this way, the medium can definitely go crossbody comfortably--for reference, I am 5'4".  The mini definitely looks tiny, but it holds a deceptively decent amount of items.  Originally, I bought the iconic medium in calfskin thinking it would be the be-all, end-all for me, but I am now in the process of selling it because I actually find it to be too large and too heavy for my needs.  (The medium in nappa probably weighs less than it does in calfskin, however.)
> 
> I have since purchased the mini in nappa leather and it is PERFECT.  It's lightweight and easily carries my essentials with both sides left open:  soft sunglasses pouch, LV 4-key holder, LV key pouch as a wallet, iPhone 13 Pro Max, iPhone XR, envelope card case, small cosmetics pouch, travel pack of tissues.  I will say that if you plan on clasping the compartments on the mini, it may reduce your capacity a bit depending on what you carry.  Otherwise, it's the perfect day-to-night bag.  I hope this helps!


I TOTALLY agree and am pretty much in the same predicament as you....I am contemplating on selling my medium because it is SO big on me.....I love my mini in smooth calfskin.  It fits a TON and it looks great on crossbody.  I just don't want to regret my decision on selling my medium some day.


----------



## rosewang924

Pradagal said:


> I own both the mini and the medium.  I am a BIG bag kind of girl, but I have been reaching for my Mini Peekaboo and haven't touched my medium in FOREVER!  The Fendi Peekaboo is an AMAZING bag in either size, but the mini is SO versatile....it holds a TON and just seems to be the perfect size, especially crossbody.  It looks amazing and the quality is ABOVE none other.....just my 2 cents.



I like to wear my bags crossbody, like the hands free feel, so I think I may go with the mini. Thanks for your info.


----------



## cncm

Does anyone have the Peekaboo in the ISeeU version? I just tried it on in the boutique and really like it. I was told it holds its shape better than the Iconic...is that true? I like the look of a structured bag and don't want too much slouch even though I know it's part of the design of the bag. I tried it on in the calfskin leather, wasn't a fan of the Selleria leather.


----------



## RAEDAY

Pradagal said:


> I TOTALLY agree and am pretty much in the same predicament as you....I am contemplating on selling my medium because it is SO big on me.....I love my mini in smooth calfskin.  It fits a TON and it looks great on crossbody.  I just don't want to regret my decision on selling my medium some day.


Yes!  I totally get it.  I've held onto my medium for a few months since I started to feel like I should let it go just to see if I would change my mind--I haven't and still plan to sell it.  The mini just does it for me.

I would say if you have doubts both about keeping it or potential seller's remorse, give it one last hurrah and see how you feel when you wear it.  If it isn't love and if you still feel like it isn't working, part ways with it.  Put the funds toward another mini peekaboo perhaps or something you will enjoy more!


----------



## elenachoe

Hey guys what do you thinj of this peekaboo? Also, is  peekaboo also looks good with casual clothing?☺️


----------



## ClaphamTulip

Hi Everyone  my first post here! I am looking for the perfect 30th birthday handbag. I have several chanels, ysl and bulgari bags. I love the understated look of the peekaboo - what do you think of the one on the link below? It's the IseeU in a taupe colour with tortoiseshell details. 




			https://www.fendi.com/gb/bags-woman/peekaboo-iseeu-small-8bn327afkzf11ca


----------



## averagejoe

ClaphamTulip said:


> Hi Everyone  my first post here! I am looking for the perfect 30th birthday handbag. I have several chanels, ysl and bulgari bags. I love the understated look of the peekaboo - what do you think of the one on the link below? It's the IseeU in a taupe colour with tortoiseshell details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fendi.com/gb/bags-woman/peekaboo-iseeu-small-8bn327afkzf11ca


I think this is beautiful, but I personally like the Peekaboo Essentially more.


----------



## Pradagal

raedaybaby said:


> Yes!  I totally get it.  I've held onto my medium for a few months since I started to feel like I should let it go just to see if I would change my mind--I haven't and still plan to sell it.  The mini just does it for me.
> 
> I would say if you have doubts both about keeping it or potential seller's remorse, give it one last hurrah and see how you feel when you wear it.  If it isn't love and if you still feel like it isn't working, part ways with it.  Put the funds toward another mini peekaboo perhaps or something you will enjoy more!


YES!  I have been thinking and I can't let my medium go.  I know it's big, but pretty sure I would end up regretting letting it go, especially at these prices these days.  Fendi is just SO amazing...the quality is top notch!  I was thinking of maybe adding an additional guitar strap just to spice it up a bit!  Any suggestions?  I have the olive color. Thank you!


----------



## Pradagal

elenachoe said:


> Hey guys what do you thinj of this peekaboo? Also, is  peekaboo also looks good with casual clothing?☺


Yes!  Peekaboo goes with EVERYTHING!  I can dress it up, or keep it casual.


----------



## elenachoe

Pradagal said:


> Yes!  Peekaboo goes with EVERYTHING!  I can dress it up, or keep it casual.



Thank you!!


----------



## RAEDAY

Pradagal said:


> YES!  I have been thinking and I can't let my medium go.  I know it's big, but pretty sure I would end up regretting letting it go, especially at these prices these days.  Fendi is just SO amazing...the quality is top notch!  I was thinking of maybe adding an additional guitar strap just to spice it up a bit!  Any suggestions?  I have the olive color. Thank you!


I’m glad you decided to keep your medium!  Great idea on the strap--do it!  Fendi’s guitar straps are fantastic and really look amazing. Since you have the olive color (beautiful), I think the classic brown/black FF combo would look gorgeous in either leather or the fabric.  The canvas defenders also are my favorite Peekaboo accessory.


----------



## Labyrinthiniac

Hi! I'm so sorry if this question has come up before...  Do any of you know if the peekaboo medium will fit a MacBook 13''? Ive scoured the internet for hours now with no answer, and with the stores closed I'd really love to know before I put in my order. 

Again, I am really terribly sorry if you get this question everyday and I for some reason am just to thick to find it (I honestly thought I would get a million hits when I started to search!).


----------



## _Moravia_

ClaphamTulip said:


> Hi Everyone  my first post here! I am looking for the perfect 30th birthday handbag. I have several chanels, ysl and bulgari bags. I love the understated look of the peekaboo - what do you think of the one on the link below? It's the IseeU in a taupe colour with tortoiseshell details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fendi.com/gb/bags-woman/peekaboo-iseeu-small-8bn327afkzf11ca



I think taupe and tortoiseshell go very well together so I would vote yes on this - it is indeed beautiful.


----------



## Itinerantd

I’ve been eyeing the east west in brown gradient leather (website photo here) but when I went to the store and saw it in person it was not shiny and gorgeous but more like the dull consistency of a sad ginger bread cookie haha . It also had slight markings not sure if from the leather working naturally or what, also wrinkles at the part where the rim has those clasp fastener things.
Should I try to find another one? Wondering if they all look like that one.


----------



## Phokay

Hi, can anyone help me find out which season or how can I get this specific type of Peek-a-boo? I found it on a second hand reseller's site, sadly the bag is already sold. But I just can't get it out of my mind


----------



## sexyladyyy

I just purchase my first fendi. Dove grey with turquoise details.


----------



## MegPoort

sexyladyyy said:


> I just purchase my first fendi. Dove grey with turquoise details.


That is beautiful. It is the exact bag I am looking at! Do you find it to be more beige or gray??? Or almost a griege??


----------



## sexyladyyy

MegPoort said:


> That is beautiful. It is the exact bag I am looking at! Do you find it to be more beige or gray??? Or almost a griege??


IMO, its more of gray for me since i have the classic true beige chanel. So this one is gray definitely for me


----------



## jaskg144

Out in London with my bright blue Peekaboo this weekend


----------



## Annawakes

A while ago I was browsing the fendi US site and was surprised to see they released the essentially in selleria.  There were several colors.  Today I go back to take another look and all the essentially’s are gone?  There is only one ostrich essentially on the site.  Did the essentially get discontinued already?  Has ISeeu replaced the essentially?


----------



## Princessdhea

Hello, Fendi newbie here 

A few days ago I was browsing fendi website then caught this cutie.
I contact the nearest boutique’s SA to ask the availability, thank God its in stock  



So pretty so I need to take her home


----------



## bagsandcakes

Princessdhea said:


> Hello, Fendi newbie here
> 
> A few days ago I was browsing fendi website then caught this cutie.
> I contact the nearest boutique’s SA to ask the availability, thank God its in stock
> View attachment 5287538
> 
> 
> So pretty so I need to take her home
> 
> View attachment 5287539


Such a cutie!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Love...


----------



## Pradagal

Can anyone let me know how you like the Mini Peekaboo in the Selleria leather?  How does it wear?  I have the smooth leather in all my Peekaboo's but was thinking of adding a mini in the Selleria.


----------



## bagnut1

Pradagal said:


> Can anyone let me know how you like the Mini Peekaboo in the Selleria leather?  How does it wear?  I have the smooth leather in all my Peekaboo's but was thinking of adding a mini in the Selleria.


Love mine, haven't worn it a ton so it looks new.  I did have another larger Selleria bag a few years ago that got more use and it still looked fantastic.  Selleria is an amazing leather.


----------



## bagnut1

I just got an email announcement of the new Fendi website.  Now the Peekaboo Iseeyou is classified as "Iconic."  All of the Minis are the original construction and all size Small upwards are Iseeyou.

Very confusing.  Hope one can still SO an original style bag in the larger sizes - does anyone have recent intel?


----------



## Tyler_JP




----------



## Greentea

sexyladyyy said:


> I just purchase my first fendi. Dove grey with turquoise details.


omg stunning


----------



## dcbfh123

bagnut1 said:


> I just got an email announcement of the new Fendi website.  Now the Peekaboo Iseeyou is classified as "Iconic."  All of the Minis are the original construction and all size Small upwards are Iseeyou.
> 
> Very confusing.  Hope one can still SO an original style bag in the larger sizes - does anyone have recent intel?


Wow, this is huge if true! A few months ago I think I asked in this thread if the iconic in medium was getting discontinued bc I didn’t see any new ones in medium getting listed so I guess they made it official 

kind of a shame - I really prefer the iconic shape over the iseeyou


----------



## Tyler_JP

Ready for the day!


----------



## HandbagLover1983

My large Fendi peekaboo!


----------



## Versace Girl

Here's an easy hack for making your Peekaboo "slouch" in case anybody is interested. I used a binder clip to pinch it from the inside. This will eventually create a crease in the exterior leather and train it to stay open over time. It will allow you to enjoy the seeing the interior center panel more, especially if you have a decorative interior. I love seeing the penguin stripes! I am going to look for a fancy gold tone binder clip so it matches the hardware.


----------



## HandbagLover1983

Thank you for this tip! My interior is just brown but I still like to show it off 


Versace Girl said:


> Here's an easy hack for making your Peekaboo "slouch" in case anybody is interested. I used a binder clip to pinch it from the inside. This will eventually create a crease in the exterior leather and train it to stay open over time. It will allow you to enjoy the seeing the interior center panel more, especially if you have a decorative interior. I love seeing the penguin stripes! I am going to look for a fancy gold tone binder clip so it matches the hardware.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305051
> 
> View attachment 5305053


----------



## Versace Girl

HandbagLover1983 said:


> Thank you for this tip! My interior is just brown but I still like to show it off



Awesome! Glad you find this helpful. Update: It's only been two days since using the clip and the side panel is already starting to slouch on it's own with clip removed. I figure a few more days using the clip and the leather will be permanently trained to stay in that position.


----------



## loves

Loving my nylon isseu


----------



## Bereal

I have been dying to get a mini peekaboo and finally bought it this month in the calf leather navy. Unfortunately I had to return it after getting it shipped from the store. I was shocked at the difference in the two side panels. I also found the overall bag to be looking very flimsy. So disappointed as this was on my wishlist for almost two years. For such an expensive bag I expected better quality.


----------



## Candace30

Bereal said:


> I have been dying to get a mini peekaboo and finally bought it this month in the calf leather navy. Unfortunately I had to return it after getting it shipped from the store. I was shocked at the difference in the two side panels. I also found the overall bag to be looking very flimsy. So disappointed as this was on my wishlist for almost two years. For such an expensive bag I expected better quality.



Oh no! I'm so sorry that happened, and I would have returned that too. From YouTube videos I've seen, it does seem like these newer calfskin peekaboos (despite their awesome improvements like feet on the bottom and wider straps) have more inconsistent quality. I have a lambskin mini and it's flawless.


----------



## earswithfeet

Monster love


----------



## twinkie2006

Hi, can anyone help identifying what year this mini peekaboo is? I saw this in a 2nd shop and really like the style but it was gone the next day! The interior is different from the ones I saw on the current Fendi website.  I have emailed the store but it seems like the bag I saw is not the current stock.


----------



## twinkie2006

An anyone help identifying what year this mini peekaboo is? I saw this in a 2nd shop and really like the style but it was gone the next day! The interior is different from the ones I saw on the current Fendi website.  I have emailed the store but it seems like the bag I saw is not the current stock.


----------



## jaskg144

My mini is back from repair    waiting on a custom strap I had made for her too!


----------



## MinimalLuxe3

Hi, all! Thought I would join the club as I recently bought my first Fendi piece


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leah3 said:


> Hi, all! Thought I would join the club as I recently bought my first Fendi piece


This is sooo cute! Congrats. 
What is the name of this bag?


----------



## MinimalLuxe3

Sunshine mama said:


> This is sooo cute! Congrats.
> What is the name of this bag?



Thank you! It's the pico peekaboo bag charm! It has a ring in the back so it can be used as a belt bag or bag charm, and an adjustable crossbody chain strap. Fits 3-4 cards, keys and some cash.


----------



## missie1

I have been wanting to add a mini for a while. Here she is my mini crocodile in hot pink.


----------



## lovely2008

missie1 said:


> I have been wanting to add a mini for a while. Here she is my mini crocodile in hot pink.



Wow beautiful!!


----------



## missie1

lovely2008 said:


> Wow beautiful!!


Thanks


----------



## A bottle of Red

missie1 said:


> I have been wanting to add a mini for a while. Here she is my mini crocodile in hot pink.


Look at that color!


----------



## missie1

A bottle of Red said:


> Look at that color!


Yes it’s so vibrant and I love the pop of color.


----------



## A bottle of Red

missie1 said:


> Yes it’s so vibrant and I love the pop of color.


I love the color! Enjoy it!


----------



## Croker

Versace Girl said:


> Here's an easy hack for making your Peekaboo "slouch" in case anybody is interested. I used a binder clip to pinch it from the inside. This will eventually create a crease in the exterior leather and train it to stay open over time. It will allow you to enjoy the seeing the interior center panel more, especially if you have a decorative interior. I love seeing the penguin stripes! I am going to look for a fancy gold tone binder clip so it matches the hardware.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305051
> 
> View attachment 5305053


Colour is fab


----------



## Croker

Annawakes said:


> A while ago I was browsing the fendi US site and was surprised to see they released the essentially in selleria.  There were several colors.  Today I go back to take another look and all the essentially’s are gone?  There is only one ostrich essentially on the site.  Did the essentially get discontinued already?  Has ISeeu replaced the essentially?


Yes, i'm in europe but not located anywhere there is a shop, all Essentially gone from Fendi site (except a large mans one), a department store i France still has the Essentially in two colours, i feel pressure to commit. I think this style is the one for me. Anyone with multiple versions of peekaboo got any taught on this style vrs the more common(i'm not really wowed by the iseeu version).


----------



## Annawakes

Croker said:


> Yes, i'm in europe but not located anywhere there is a shop, all Essentially gone from Fendi site (except a large mans one), a department store i France still has the Essentially in two colours, i feel pressure to commit. I think this style is the one for me. Anyone with multiple versions of peekaboo got any taught on this style vrs the more common(i'm not really wowed by the iseeu version).


I ended up buying one pre-owned.  I’m happy with the essentially, much more so than the mini peekaboo I used to have (that I sold and no longer have).

In these ways the essentially is better than the mini, for me:
1. Slightly larger size.  Still looks cute (not huge like the medium peekaboo) but I can fit a small bottle of water as well
2. Larger opening on both sides.  I was always struggling to open the mini and get stuff out, especially the rear compartment.  I like keeping the sides buttoned.  I think it looks nicer that way.

3. it’s more of a daytime size bag that can also transition to a nice dinner.  The mini was so small I felt like it was more like an evening/“going out” bag.  And I had the mini in selleria, which didn’t really match that purpose since selleria is more casual.  I think mini is better in the delicate leathers like nappa  because it’s small size makes is more “formal”.  Selleria for essentially is great.  I have a light pink color and I just use it without worry.  Very casual and yet elegant enough for a nice dinner (the extent of my “going out” attire anyway.)


----------



## Annawakes

Btw, @Croker I contacted fendi us through chat on the website.  The fendi salesperson who chatted with me was able to locate one essentially in stock. So even though they’ve disappeared from the website and the stores, they still have some inventory floating around.  I’d contact fendi Europe and ask them to do a search before you feel like you have to settle for the two that are available at the department store


----------



## Croker

Annawakes said:


> I ended up buying one pre-owned.  I’m happy with the essentially, much more so than the mini peekaboo I used to have (that I sold and no longer have).
> 
> In these ways the essentially is better than the mini, for me:
> 1. Slightly larger size.  Still looks cute (not huge like the medium peekaboo) but I can fit a small bottle of water as well
> 2. Larger opening on both sides.  I was always struggling to open the mini and get stuff out, especially the rear compartment.  I like keeping the sides buttoned.  I think it looks nicer that way.
> 
> 3. it’s more of a daytime size bag that can also transition to a nice dinner.  The mini was so small I felt like it was more like an evening/“going out” bag.  And I had the mini in selleria, which didn’t really match that purpose since selleria is more casual.  I think mini is better in the delicate leathers like nappa  because it’s small size makes is more “formal”.  Selleria for essentially is great.  I have a light pink color and I just use it without worry.  Very casual and yet elegant enough for a nice dinner (the extent of my “going out” attire anyway.)


Thank you, this feedback is great to get from someone who has owned both, really appreciate it.


----------



## Croker

Annawakes said:


> Btw, @Croker I contacted fendi us through chat on the website.  The fendi salesperson who chatted with me was able to locate one essentially in stock. So even though they’ve disappeared from the website and the stores, they still have some inventory floating around.  I’d contact fendi Europe and ask them to do a search before you feel like you have to settle for the two that are available at the department store


Great, i am going to try this and see if i have any luck.


----------



## Greentea

Finally there is a new petite peekaboo 20cm just slightly bigger than a mini Kelly and holds a phone!


----------



## bagnut1

Greentea said:


> Finally there is a new petite peekaboo 20cm just slightly bigger than a mini Kelly and holds a phone!


Wow - 20 cm at the bottom so I’m guessing an engineering project to get an iPhone max in there.
It’s cute but personally I’ll stick with a size I can fit actual stuff in (or my pockets which cost a lot less!).


----------



## ryukafroo

twinkie2006 said:


> An anyone help identifying what year this mini peekaboo is? I saw this in a 2nd shop and really like the style but it was gone the next day! The interior is different from the ones I saw on the current Fendi website.  I have emailed the store but it seems like the bag I saw is not the current stock.


I want to say 2020?   I got
That for birthday that year but the white stitching on the handle looked a little frayed.  I ended up returning it.  I was so sad. Still miss it!


----------



## Greentea

bagnut1 said:


> Wow - 20 cm at the bottom so I’m guessing an engineering project to get an iPhone max in there.
> It’s cute but personally I’ll stick with a size I can fit actual stuff in (or my pockets which cost a lot less!).


hehe yes. But it's a nice alternative to the Mini Kelly if you want one and can't get


----------



## hellofromsoko

Hi everyone,
I don’t know how this happened, but I have these white marks on my Peekaboo…It may have happened on my last trip to Paris because I think that’s the last time I carried it… 

does anyone know if this looks like water damage or loss of color?…or any ideas in general? Also, how I might be able to restore it?…


----------



## Christofle

hellofromsoko said:


> View attachment 5375449
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I don’t know how this happened, but I have these white marks on my Peekaboo…It may have happened on my last trip to Paris because I think that’s the last time I carried it…
> 
> does anyone know if this looks like water damage or loss of color?…or any ideas in general? Also, how I might be able to restore it?…


Could be fat rising to the surface! Try using a soft lint-free cloth and rubbing gently in circular motions.


----------



## fabdiva

My first peekaboo. The details are exquisite.


----------



## Tyler_JP

We were out and about today!


----------



## Croker

Annawakes said:


> Btw, @Croker I contacted fendi us through chat on the website.  The fendi salesperson who chatted with me was able to locate one essentially in stock. So even though they’ve disappeared from the website and the stores, they still have some inventory floating around.  I’d contact fendi Europe and ask them to do a search before you feel like you have to settle for the two that are available at the department store


Thank you @Annawakes, Fendi customer service is excellent, i filled out the online contact, got a phone call, told a salesperson would contact me and send pictures of bags(I told her what i was looking for and she said that they were removing Peekaboos from site, that they would only be available to purchase in store and not online). So i am now waiting on a package to arrive.


----------



## Tyler_JP

This is stunning


----------



## Greentea

Tyler_JP said:


> This is stunning



I want that mini so badly


----------



## Tyler_JP

Greentea said:


> I want that mini so badly


You should get it!

I own the medium size in beige (with a pink interior!) and just love it so much. In my opinion, it's such an elegant and ladylike bag.


----------



## jaskg144

Tyler_JP said:


> This is stunning




This made me want to carry my mini Peekaboo    I'm going to carry it tomorrow!


----------



## fabdiva

Tyler_JP said:


> This is stunning



Yes, Indeed!  Stunning


----------



## JavaJo

Tyler_JP said:


> This is stunning



Wow!  This is inspiring!  Am currently talking myself out of “needing” another peekaboo… this time in a light and fun colour for spring/summer, in that petite size (dreamy and obsessed)


----------



## jaskg144

Wore my beautiful Peekaboo today


----------



## Kein Engel

I would really appreciate some advice as I’m new to Fendi. I saw this mini peekaboo today and I’m obsessed. But I am worried about colour transfer and how durable the lambskin is.


----------



## jaskg144

Kein Engel said:


> I would really appreciate some advice as I’m new to Fendi. I saw this mini peekaboo today and I’m obsessed. But I am worried about colour transfer and how durable the lambskin is.



it looks gorgeous on you  

I have the lambskin and it is surprisingly durable! It does crease a little, especially when you close the bag with the hardware… so I avoid this. It’s a beautiful leather that ages well and will become slouchier over time. In terms of transfer, I would worry if it was a pale pink, but that pink seems like it should hold up well. I just avoid wearing any coloured bags against jeans just to be safe.

I also have that exact Wrappy and it’s a great way to protect the handle!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Can someone help me understand the different varieties of the Peekaboo? I’ve heard Iconic, Essentially, ISeeU, x-lite.

I know the x-lite is the larger slouchier version without a divider in the center, and I think the iconic is the classic peekaboo? The iseeu has an interchangeable center divider(?) and has more of an accordion look than the iconic? What about the essentially? Am I totally off on my understanding of these variations? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Kein Engel

Thank you so much jasmynh1


----------



## JavaJo

ItsPurseonal said:


> Can someone help me understand the different varieties of the Peekaboo? I’ve heard Iconic, Essentially, ISeeU, x-lite.
> 
> I know the x-lite is the larger slouchier version without a divider in the center, and I think the iconic is the classic peekaboo? The iseeu has an interchangeable center divider(?) and has more of an accordion look than the iconic? What about the essentially? Am I totally off on my understanding of these variations? Thanks in advance for the help!


I will attempt to help with a disclaimer that this is all based on personal experience (and not on extensive research or brand representation).  What I love about the Peekaboo is that the basic bones  (trapezoid, top handle, peek to inside) are on every model, but each variation makes it unique and piece of art and such a joy to carry…. and very little chance that you walk into a room and you find 5 other people wearing the same purse (with exact same specs… and play who wore it better )  and so if one likes the consistency of say an LV Neverfull provides then the Peekaboo may not be for them… Back to your question… the mini size is probably best reference to distinquish the models - Iconic (yes, it is the classic, OG, and is like your Retourne in Hermes speak) and is a very popular one as you see in this forum, while Selleria is like Hermes sellier (the grey one in my previous post).  Essentially is the black one I have in that same photo - slightly roomier than the Iconic Mini, and one piece of leather on the front face), and with feet.  ISeeU, yes, is accordian style, and is lighter version than the Iconic - also comes in East West (brown one I have in the same photo) - some have feet, but don’t really need it as the accordion serves that purpose.  And of course, there’s the Special Order route that gives the option to customize… Oh yes, some folks have found the Iconic quite heavy (particularly with all leather interior and solid partition),  and so the X-Lite was made without the partition and most of them have the fabric lining… Hope this helps


----------



## ItsPurseonal

JavaJo said:


> I will attempt to help with a disclaimer that this is all based on personal experience (and not on extensive research or brand representation).  What I love about the Peekaboo is that the basic bones  (trapezoid, top handle, peek to inside) are on every model, but each variation makes it unique and piece of art and such a joy to carry…. and very little chance that you walk into a room and you find 5 other people wearing the same purse (with exact same specs… and play who wore it better )  and so if one likes the consistency of say an LV Neverfull provides then the Peekaboo may not be for them… Back to your question… the mini size is probably best reference to distinquish the models - Iconic (yes, it is the classic, OG, and is like your Retourne in Hermes speak) and is a very popular one as you see in this forum, while Selleria is like Hermes sellier (the grey one in my previous post).  Essentially is the black one I have in that same photo - slightly roomier than the Iconic Mini, and one piece of leather on the front face), and with feet.  ISeeU, yes, is accordian style, and is lighter version than the Iconic - also comes in East West (brown one I have in the same photo) - some have feet, but don’t really need it as the accordion serves that purpose.  And of course, there’s the Special Order route that gives the option to customize… Oh yes, some folks have found the Iconic quite heavy (particularly with all leather interior and solid partition),  and so the X-Lite was made without the partition and most of them have the fabric lining… Hope this helps



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Tyler_JP

I took my Peekaboo to a delicious afternoon tea at the beautiful Fearrington House Inn today!  What a gorgeous day.


----------



## Cool Gal

Should I pull a trigger to buy this beauty? This would be my first Fendi bag. What are the pros and cons? Any inputs are greatly appreciated!


----------



## bagnut1

No cons here. The leather is amazing and it holds a lot for a mini bag.


----------



## ThreeCoasts

Hi, I’m looking for a crossbody strap to match my large classic Peekaboo in gray Selleria leather. Not one of the constrasting, branded guitar-style straps Fendi sells; rather, one made of the same leather as the bag, or a very closely matched leather from another company. I asked at a Fendi store a few years ago, and even emailed the company, but they were notably unhelpful. For the record, I know they make (or made) crossbody straps in this leather and color, because they had a different design bag in this leather and color on display, with a removable crossbody strap. I understand they might not have one available to sell, but they said I couldn’t even special order it. Does anyone have any idea how I might get one?


----------



## fabdiva

ThreeCoasts said:


> Hi, I’m looking for a crossbody strap to match my large classic Peekaboo in gray Selleria leather. Not one of the constrasting, branded guitar-style straps Fendi sells; rather, one made of the same leather as the bag, or a very closely matched leather from another company. I asked at a Fendi store a few years ago, and even emailed the company, but they were notably unhelpful. For the record, I know they make (or made) crossbody straps in this leather and color, because they had a different design bag in this leather and color on display, with a removable crossbody strap. I understand they might not have one available to sell, but they said I couldn’t even special order it. Does anyone have any idea how I might get one?


Let me know if you find one.  I'm looking for a crossbody strap as well in cream.  I broke down and ordered one from Etsy when I wasn't able to locate a Fendi one.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Could be fat rising to the surface! Try using a soft lint-free cloth and rubbing gently in circular motions.


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jasmynh1 said:


> This made me want to carry my mini Peekaboo    I'm going to carry it tomorrow!


Me too!
I'll carry mine today.


----------



## ThreeCoasts

fabdiva said:


> Let me know if you find one.  I'm looking for a crossbody strap as well in cream.  I broke down and ordered one from Etsy when I wasn't able to locate a Fendi one.  Fingers crossed.


I’m probably going to have to as well, from an Etsy seller called BagStrapCollection, because they have a color and texture I think will work—the Hermes-style Togo leather. Looking forward to hearing how your Etsy purchase works out, and I’ll report back likewise if I buy one (or manage to find a way to get one from Fendi).


----------



## jaskg144

Cool Gal said:


> Should I pull a trigger to buy this beauty? This would be my first Fendi bag. What are the pros and cons? Any inputs are greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5381546



YES!! Love the Selleria style. The grained leather will hold up beautifully and I love the contrast stitching/piping.


----------



## fabdiva

Cool Gal said:


> Should I pull a trigger to buy this beauty? This would be my first Fendi bag. What are the pros and cons? Any inputs are greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5381546


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool Gal said:


> Should I pull a trigger to buy this beauty? This would be my first Fendi bag. What are the pros and cons? Any inputs are greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5381546


Gorgeous!
The only con I can think of is the light color getting dirty. That's all.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Used my mini Peekaboo today too!


----------



## jaskg144

Are Fendi phasing out the Iconic (original) Peekaboo in favour of the ISeeU and other newer variations? The Iconic Peekaboo name seems to have disappeared from the UK website and there is only a few of the Iconic style mini Peekaboos for sale? They're mostly all Selleria style though and just called Peekaboo Mini. I've also noticed there are no original Peekaboos for sale in any seasonal colours


----------



## RACHEY07

I’ve had a black peekaboo with zucca lining for MANY years. I think I purchase it back in 2012 and it was considered the regular/small size.
For some reason I never use it but lately I’ve been thinking it’s such a great classic and I should. I had the thought of maybe getting a more modern and thick crossbody strap for it but was curious if anyone had done that and if it looks good with the bag style?

Was thinking something like this but it’s sold out so open to suggestions!:



			https://www.fendi.com/us-en/woman/bags/shoulder-straps-bag-accessories/strap-you-black-ribbon-shoulder-strap-8av134adkgf0kur


----------



## tinery9

Impulsively bought this mini peekaboo. It’s the perfect beige/camel color. I think I will keep it but can anyone comment on how this type of bag holds up over time? Seems like most of the used ones also look pretty rough. Is that generally true for peekaboos?


----------



## jaskg144

tinery9 said:


> Impulsively bought this mini peekaboo. It’s the perfect beige/camel color. I think I will keep it but can anyone comment on how this type of bag holds up over time? Seems like most of the used ones also look pretty rough. Is that generally true for peekaboos?



Gorgeous! No, it’s not true for most Peekaboos. The older Peekaboos were structured a little differently and they seem to collapse in on themselves a little after using for a while, a bit like the old design of the Celine Luggage Tote. A lot of the old large ones seem to look particularly beaten up, but from what I have seen, that is only the case with the very first few Peekaboos released. The newer Peekaboos, especially the ones in the leather you have, tend to hold up really well  enjoy your bag!


----------



## RACHEY07

RACHEY07 said:


> I’ve had a black peekaboo with zucca lining for MANY years. I think I purchase it back in 2012 and it was considered the regular/small size.
> For some reason I never use it but lately I’ve been thinking it’s such a great classic and I should. I had the thought of maybe getting a more modern and thick crossbody strap for it but was curious if anyone had done that and if it looks good with the bag style?
> 
> Was thinking something like this but it’s sold out so open to suggestions!:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fendi.com/us-en/woman/bags/shoulder-straps-bag-accessories/strap-you-black-ribbon-shoulder-strap-8av134adkgf0kur



anyone have any thoughts on this? Thinking about ordering the strap but would love to see photos or get input from the fendi experts! Thanks!


----------



## jaskg144

RACHEY07 said:


> anyone have any thoughts on this? Thinking about ordering the strap but would love to see photos or get input from the fendi experts! Thanks!



A lot of people do this! I think it looks great and really modernises the Peekaboo


----------



## RACHEY07

jasmynh1 said:


> A lot of people do this! I think it looks great and really modernises the Peekaboo



thanks! I got to try it I guess. I’m worried the leather of the strap won’t match my bag.


----------



## RACHEY07

This is my bag. I’m also worried about if the good would look weird since it would connect to silver loops. But I also like the idea of two tone.


----------



## bagnut1

RACHEY07 said:


> This is my bag. I’m also worried about if the good would look weird since it would connect to silver loops. But I also like the idea of two tone.


Isn’t it already two tone with the gold backing on the twist lock?


----------



## RACHEY07

bagnut1 said:


> Isn’t it already two tone with the gold backing on the twist lock?


Yes it is, but the part where the strap actually connects is silver and the strap hardware is gold, so I just wasn’t sure if that would look good.


----------



## bagnut1

RACHEY07 said:


> Yes it is, but the part where the strap actually connects is silver and the strap hardware is gold, so I just wasn’t sure if that would look good.


I think it would look great, might be a somewhat different story if you didn’t already have the mixed closure but to me that begs for more contrast.

Also your bag is lovely!


----------



## RACHEY07

bagnut1 said:


> I think it would look great, might be a somewhat different story if you didn’t already have the mixed closure but to me that begs for more contrast.
> 
> Also your bag is lovely!


Thank you!! It’s such a great bag but I feel like it’s a little too conservative and maybe that’s why I never reach for it. But it’s the perfect size and so easy to get in and out of, so maybe the strap will solve the issue!


----------



## missie1

my new orange peekaboo


----------



## _Moravia_

missie1 said:


> my new orange peekaboo
> 
> View attachment 5396001



These are fabulous @missie1! Are these Peekaboo in a mini size? I would love to see some modeling shots of them if possible!


----------



## missie1

_Moravia_ said:


> These are fabulous @missie1! Are these Peekaboo in a mini size? I would love to see some modeling shots of them if possible!


Hi yes these are the mini sizes.  I will take some mod pics later and post for you


----------



## gnana2kumar

I'm taking my peekaboo with me on the first trip I'm taking post-pandemic! Haven't had a chance to really use this in a long time, since my office went 100% remote, but excited to use it once again!


----------



## tinery9

Is this amount of scratching on the hardware normal? This is the bag I just purchased new from Saks and I was looking at it and noticed all these scratches!! I’ve never used it. So it must be from just being tried on. I’m worried about the metal bar along the partition because it’s all shiny gold metal. Do you think I should return it?


----------



## Xthgirl

tinery9 said:


> Impulsively bought this mini peekaboo. It’s the perfect beige/camel color. I think I will keep it but can anyone comment on how this type of bag holds up over time? Seems like most of the used ones also look pretty rough. Is that generally true for peekaboos?



I have this exact same bag bought 2020(?) I love it. I bought a spare canvas strap with the FF logo. Sadly there is one hairline scratch now on the body of the bag in the front


----------



## Xthgirl

missie1 said:


> my new orange peekaboo
> 
> View attachment 5396001




Amazing. I want a croc leather peekaboo in mini or petite. Are these made to order and are you able to share the price range? TY


----------



## missie1

htxgirl said:


> Amazing. I want a croc leather peekaboo in mini or petite. Are these made to order and are you able to share the price range? TY


These aren’t MTO they are regular stock.  The prices from boutique is around 19k.  The preloved can get one for about half that.  I’m in Vegas now and they have white one in Forum Fendi shop.  Miami had few colors last week in mini and they also had in petite.  What color are you looking for


----------



## Lovethatjourney

Does anyone know if a 13 inch laptop fits in a vintage large peekaboo please?


----------



## _Moravia_

missie1 said:


> I have been wanting to add a mini for a while. Here she is my mini crocodile in hot pink.



This is a beautiful croc Peekaboo @missie1. Were you able to find this in a boutique? I can't seem to find any croc Peekaboos in Canadian boutiques lately.


----------



## Christofle

_Moravia_ said:


> This is a beautiful croc Peekaboo @missie1. Were you able to find this in a boutique? I can't seem to find any croc Peekaboos in Canadian boutiques lately.


They might be relying on made to orders for exotics instead of holding expensive stock? They offered exotic made to order when I asked what they had in alligator/croc while in Vancouver.


----------



## _Moravia_

Christofle said:


> They might be relying on made to orders for exotics instead of holding expensive stock? They offered exotic made to order when I asked what they had in alligator/croc while in Vancouver.



Interesting...thank you for the tip. I will have to look into this in my local boutique.


----------



## missie1

_Moravia_ said:


> This is a beautiful croc Peekaboo @missie1. Were you able to find this in a boutique? I can't seem to find any croc Peekaboos in Canadian boutiques lately.


I actually got this one preloved.  I just saw several in Miami and Vegas.  I would ask the SA and they can source for you.


----------



## missie1

Christofle said:


> They might be relying on made to orders for exotics instead of holding expensive stock? They offered exotic made to order when I asked what they had in alligator/croc while in Vancouver.


Miami Design District had a few at beginning of the month and Fendi at Forum shops had some in Vegas this past weekend.


----------



## _Moravia_

missie1 said:


> I actually got this one preloved.  I just saw several in Miami and Vegas.  I would ask the SA and they can source for you.



Great - thank you for the information.


----------



## imbaghappy

joined the Peekaboo club a couple of weeks ago with this gorgeous selleria mini bought preloved from Japan — instantly fell in love with the color!
tried on a strap in store and hoping it will also match well with my white baguette. Thoughts?


----------



## Xthgirl

imbaghappy said:


> joined the Peekaboo club a couple of weeks ago with this gorgeous selleria mini bought preloved from Japan — instantly fell in love with the color!
> tried on a strap in store and hoping it will also match well with my white baguette. Thoughts?



i like the color of your bag and it looks good preloved. 
I personally dont think the brown strap matches the colorway of the bag though.


----------



## missie1

imbaghappy said:


> joined the Peekaboo club a couple of weeks ago with this gorgeous selleria mini bought preloved from Japan — instantly fell in love with the color!
> tried on a strap in store and hoping it will also match well with my white baguette. Thoughts?


I love the bag however that strap isn’t the most complimentary.  I would look at different versions on the website


----------



## averagejoe

imbaghappy said:


> joined the Peekaboo club a couple of weeks ago with this gorgeous selleria mini bought preloved from Japan — instantly fell in love with the color!
> tried on a strap in store and hoping it will also match well with my white baguette. Thoughts?


I think the strap doesn't match as much, although it isn't bad. The black leather part and the gold hardware don't compliment your bag, which does not even have black resin edges nor gold hardware. However, it has Fendi logos. I think people can tell it matches by brand.


----------



## imbaghappy

Thanks everyone for the input. I’m trying to look for a strap that would match my three Fendi bags just so it’s maximized as it’s not cheap  — This blue peekaboo, the white nappa baguette and the denim mini mon tresor. This seems the most neutral, I guess? I don’t mind mismatched hardware. I don’t think it’s that obvious. But i’ll see what else is out there… hopefully I find something


----------



## averagejoe

imbaghappy said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. I’m trying to look for a strap that would match my three Fendi bags just so it’s maximized as it’s not cheap  — This blue peekaboo, the white nappa baguette and the denim mini mon tresor. This seems the most neutral, I guess? I don’t mind mismatched hardware. I don’t think it’s that obvious. But i’ll see what else is out there… hopefully I find something


Actually, if you are matching all 3, then this strap would be perfect since it is very hard to find one strap that would match all of these, other than a traditional FF canvas strap.


----------



## imbaghappy

averagejoe said:


> Actually, if you are matching all 3, then this strap would be perfect since it is very hard to find one strap that would match all of these, other than a traditional FF canvas strap.


Yes, that's exactly what the SA told me haha  I still have some time to think about it. I just splurged so i may have to wait a bit before buying something new.


----------



## GirlAndBag

imbaghappy said:


> joined the Peekaboo club a couple of weeks ago with this gorgeous selleria mini bought preloved from Japan — instantly fell in love with the color!
> tried on a strap in store and hoping it will also match well with my white baguette. Thoughts?


Hello @imbaghappy , if i were to match 3 different bags, I would go for a strap that allows the strap to be adjusted for more versatility. I think the following options might match, but its just my opinion. 







hope you find a strap soon!


----------



## imbaghappy

GirlAndBag said:


> Hello @imbaghappy , if i were to match 3 different bags, I would go for a strap that allows the strap to be adjusted for more versatility. I think the following options might match, but its just my opinion.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411554
> View attachment 5411556
> View attachment 5411555
> 
> 
> hope you find a strap soon!


I was looking at that brown webbed one as well on the website. Will also see if the blush/brown zucca is available. Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## GirlAndBag

most welcome  



imbaghappy said:


> I was looking at that brown webbed one as well on the website. Will also see if the blush/brown zucca is available. Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## myfavebag

Peekaboo x lite medium, loving it


----------



## missie1

_Moravia_ said:


> This is a beautiful croc Peekaboo @missie1. Were you able to find this in a boutique? I can't seem to find any croc Peekaboos in Canadian boutiques lately.


I was in NYC this weekend and the Fendi store have about 5 different color croc mini peekaboos.  I would reach out to them.  It was location off Madison


----------



## missie1

htxgirl said:


> Amazing. I want a croc leather peekaboo in mini or petite. Are these made to order and are you able to share the price range? TY


Check Fendi in NYC they had several this past weekend


----------



## JavaJo

_Moravia_ said:


> This is a beautiful croc Peekaboo @missie1. Were you able to find this in a boutique? I can't seem to find any croc Peekaboos in Canadian boutiques lately.


Holt Rendrew has banned selling any exotics from their stores, and therefore Fendi had to remove them from shelves.  Not sure about MTO’s though or the stand-alone boutiques (Yorkville?)


----------



## missie1

_Moravia_ said:


> These are fabulous @missie1! Are these Peekaboo in a mini size? I would love to see some modeling shots of them if possible!


Here is the orange


----------



## missie1

_Moravia_ said:


> Interesting...thank you for the tip. I will have to look into this in my local boutique.


24S has a grey crocodile mini now available for sale


----------



## Xthgirl

missie1 said:


> 24S has a grey crocodile mini now available for sale


What is 24S?


----------



## _Moravia_

missie1 said:


> Here is the orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427005
> View attachment 5427006



Thank you for posting. It looks fabulous on you!



missie1 said:


> 24S has a grey crocodile mini now available for sale



I'll have to check it out. Thanks



htxgirl said:


> What is 24S?



It's a luxury designer website from France owned by LVMH (they may also have a free standing store in Paris but I can't remember).


----------



## bagnut1

_Moravia_ said:


> It's a luxury designer website from France owned by LVMH (they may also have a free standing store in Paris but I can't remember).


It’s Le Bon Marché, IMO best of the Grands Magasins.  24s stands for 24 Rue de Sèvres (the store address).  It’s also close to the left bank H store.


----------



## Bumbles

Does anyone have the fendi nano peekaboo maxi handle? It’s the one with the gold hard handle? Saw it for a while on the website then it disappeared. It’s looks so cute and wondering if anyone has it for their review. TIA


----------



## angelicskater16

Sorry I’m a fendi newbie but I just purchased a mini peekaboo in the selleria leather online. How is the leather? Is it heavy. Does it loose it structure?


----------



## Sunshine mama

angelicskater16 said:


> Sorry I’m a fendi newbie but I just purchased a mini peekaboo in the selleria leather online. How is the leather? Is it heavy. Does it loose it structure?


I love my bag. I took mine to many trips. I like how on one side, I put all of my essentials like a skinny wallet, a little pochette, passport, and close it shut. Then on the other side, I stuff if with a lot of items, including a small water bottle, and I just leave it open like a tiny bucket bag. 
The pebbled leather is durable,  and my bag has not lost its shape at all. And I don't find it heavy at all. It's not light like a nylon or a canvas bag, but it's not heavy either.


----------



## angelicskater16

Beautiful Bag!!! 
Thank you for sharing your experience with the bag! Im super excited to receive my bag! 



Sunshine mama said:


> I love my bag. I took mine to many trips. I like how on one side, I put all of my essentials like a skinny wallet, a little pochette, passport, and close it shut. Then on the other side, I stuff if with a lot of items, including a small water bottle, and I just leave it open like a tiny bucket bag.
> The pebbled leather is durable,  and my bag has not lost its shape at all. And I don't find it heavy at all. It's not light like a nylon or a canvas bag, but it's not heavy either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510997


----------



## Sunshine mama

angelicskater16 said:


> Beautiful Bag!!!
> Thank you for sharing your experience with the bag! Im super excited to receive my bag!


I can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## dr3amimxage

Delete


----------



## dr3amimxage

Sunshine mama said:


> I love my bag. I took mine to many trips. I like how on one side, I put all of my essentials like a skinny wallet, a little pochette, passport, and close it shut. Then on the other side, I stuff if with a lot of items, including a small water bottle, and I just leave it open like a tiny bucket bag.
> The pebbled leather is durable,  and my bag has not lost its shape at all. And I don't find it heavy at all. It's not light like a nylon or a canvas bag, but it's not heavy either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510997


I love the color of your peekaboo! What color is the color called? Thanks!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you! Once I receive it I’ll post it! 



Sunshine mama said:


> I can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dr3amimxage said:


> I love the color of your peekaboo! What color is the color called? Thanks!


Thank you.  It's called English Rose.


----------



## Baggieluv

Got this for myself just two days ago after contemplating for a long time. it’s now or never!!!


----------



## lilly2002

Hi everyone, hoping to buy my first peekaboo, does the calfskin leather scratch easily? I can't choose between selleria or the original mini, my SA sent me pictures did the peekaboo mini come in a dark blue? and if anyone has the mini in selleria dove grey can you post a pic please


----------



## BlueCherry

There was this blue from 2017





And I recall seeing a navy blue more recently somewhere. I prefer my nappa to my selleria and it has hardly any scratches, just a tiny bit of corner wear I’d expect from any brand of bag. Mine is dove grey in nappa but looks more of a caramel colour.


----------



## Candace30

BlueCherry said:


> There was this blue from 2017
> 
> View attachment 5577192
> 
> 
> 
> And I recall seeing a navy blue more recently somewhere. I prefer my nappa to my selleria and it has hardly any scratches, just a tiny bit of corner wear I’d expect from any brand of bag. Mine is dove grey in nappa but looks more of a caramel colour.
> 
> View attachment 5577200


@BlueCherry, I have a Nappa mini peekaboo I adore and was thinking of adding a selleria version in a different color—just curious why you prefer the lambskin?


----------



## BlueCherry

Candace30 said:


> @BlueCherry, I have a Nappa mini peekaboo I adore and was thinking of adding a selleria version in a different color—just curious why you prefer the lambskin?


Hi, I think the shape is better and it has more structure. The selleria one sinks into a slouch I’m not as keen on when worn unlocked. I would have opted for the lambskin in black if it came with silver hardware. Also I just adore lambskin, so tactile, soft and luxurious.


----------



## lilly2002

BlueCherry said:


> Hi, I think the shape is better and it has more structure. The selleria one sinks into a slouch I’m not as keen on when worn unlocked. I would have opted for the lambskin in black if it came with silver hardware. Also I just adore lambskin, so tactile, soft and luxurious.



Thanks so much, how have you found the lambskin for scratching? The selleria reminds me of mulberry leather, do you know if it is similar or thicker/softer than mulberry alexa?


----------



## BlueCherry

lilly2002 said:


> Thanks so much, how have you found the lambskin for scratching? The selleria reminds me of mulberry leather, do you know if it is similar or thicker/softer than mulberry alexa?


I have no scratches, just a bit of expected corner wear which is minor. I’m sorry but I’m not familiar with Mulberry leather but selleria is an exquisite leather.


----------



## lilly2002

Thanks for your help. Does anyone know an Estimate of a made to order mini peekaboo. Nappy leather, nothing exotic ?


----------



## lilly2002

ok another question (sorry) does anyone know why there is glazing around the outside of this bag? it is on some models, not all


----------



## Raspberry

lilly2002 said:


> ok another question (sorry) does anyone know why there is glazing around the outside of this bag? it is on some models, not all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578776


The calf leather styles seem to be constructed this way, while the napa (lamb) Peekaboos are constructed with the seams inside.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

I gave into the PI fear… but I’ve had this little beauty on my mind since I saw her in SF almost a month ago now!  This green color is TDF and the perfect green I’ve been searching for!!  But now I’m *seriously* seriously on ban island for a looong time (my husband says forever haha we’ll see about that…) I’m so excited to join the peekaboo club!!


----------



## sjunky13

ATLbagaddict said:


> I gave into the PI fear… but I’ve had this little beauty on my mind since I saw her in SF almost a month ago now!  This green color is TDF and the perfect green I’ve been searching for!!  But now I’m *seriously* seriously on ban island for a looong time (my husband says forever haha we’ll see about that…) I’m so excited to join the peekaboo club!!
> 
> View attachment 5581870
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581872


Congrats, it is stunning! I almost bought this green, but I am doing the pink !
I hope to get it soon
Is this the small or petite? I have fallen for peekaboo's!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

sjunky13 said:


> Congrats, it is stunning! I almost bought this green, but I am doing the pink !
> I hope to get it soon
> Is this the small or petite? I have fallen for peekaboo's!


Yay the pink is so beautiful too!!  It’s the small - I was surprised unboxing it, it does feel smaller than I remembered but it’s the perfect size!  Took it out tonight and it fits everything I need … totally love the peekaboos too!!


----------



## earthygirl

ATLbagaddict said:


> I gave into the PI fear… but I’ve had this little beauty on my mind since I saw her in SF almost a month ago now!  This green color is TDF and the perfect green I’ve been searching for!!  But now I’m *seriously* seriously on ban island for a looong time (my husband says forever haha we’ll see about that…) I’m so excited to join the peekaboo club!!
> 
> View attachment 5581870
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581872


What a perfect pic! Looks lovely with your decor!


----------



## sjunky13

ATLbagaddict said:


> Yay the pink is so beautiful too!!  It’s the small - I was surprised unboxing it, it does feel smaller than I remembered but it’s the perfect size!  Took it out tonight and it fits everything I need … totally love the peekaboos too!!


Please post more pics if you can! I don't even like green, but this color is beautiful and unique and fab!! 
I am waiting for mine to ship  as the SA didn't have in boutique!


----------



## iqaganda

Hi there! What are the differences between the iconic and iseeu?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

sjunky13 said:


> Please post more pics if you can! I don't even like green, but this color is beautiful and unique and fab!!
> I am waiting for mine to ship  as the SA didn't have in boutique!


Yes  !!  And please post yours when you get it!!  We’re on a weekend getaway and tried to capture some more pics in the sunlight, 2nd one didn’t turn out so great haha but I loooove the color and absolutely adore this bag !!


----------



## sjunky13

ATLbagaddict said:


> Yes  !!  And please post yours when you get it!!  We’re on a weekend getaway and tried to capture some more pics in the sunlight, 2nd one didn’t turn out so great haha but I loooove the color and absolutely adore this bag !!
> 
> View attachment 5583350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583351


Your bag is so stunning! I am so drawn to this color. I need something in it. Looks like you had a great day out.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

sjunky13 said:


> Your bag is so stunning! I am so drawn to this color. I need something in it. Looks like you had a great day out.


Thank you !!  I love the color so much - definitely get something in it!  I love the Fendi firsts in it too


----------



## fantajisan

So peekaboos are only available at boutiques now?  And if memory serves me right, boutiques (at least in the US) have no-return / exchange only policy...


----------



## south-of-france

It seems that Peekaboos really are not orderable online anymore. Dows anyone have a website source that still sells them online? I‘m in Europe. Thanks


----------



## pinkorchid20

south-of-france said:


> It seems that Peekaboos really are not orderable online anymore. Dows anyone have a website source that still sells them online? I‘m in Europe. Thanks


Unfortunately not. Even 24S removed all Peekaboos months ago, so no website left from my understanding and to my knowledge.


----------



## missBV

Sunshine mama said:


> I love my bag. I took mine to many trips. I like how on one side, I put all of my essentials like a skinny wallet, a little pochette, passport, and close it shut. Then on the other side, I stuff if with a lot of items, including a small water bottle, and I just leave it open like a tiny bucket bag.
> The pebbled leather is durable,  and my bag has not lost its shape at all. And I don't find it heavy at all. It's not light like a nylon or a canvas bag, but it's not heavy either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510997


I love this. May I know the size? Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

missBV said:


> I love this. May I know the size? Thanks


Thank you.  It's the mini


----------



## Alex001

Hi, new to forum and not sure I’m posting in right area.  Looking at these 2 peekaboos - any pros and cons? Live the colour! Thank you for any replies.


----------



## missBV

Alex001 said:


> Hi, new to forum and not sure I’m posting in right area.  Looking at these 2 peekaboos - any pros and cons? Live the colour! Thank you for any replies.
> 
> View attachment 5594442
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594443


I find that iseeu will be rather uncomfortable when worn crossbody for a long period of time. If you don’t intend to do this, it’s a beautiful bag.


----------



## WingNut

Alex001 said:


> Hi, new to forum and not sure I’m posting in right area.  Looking at these 2 peekaboos - any pros and cons? Live the colour! Thank you for any replies.
> 
> View attachment 5594442
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594443


The color is gorgeous! I only have the original (like the one you show in woven), but of the two you’ve shown, the second appeals to me much more for its simpler elegance.


----------



## Bumbles

Anyone have the nano peekaboo maxi handle and how are you finding it?


----------



## Xthgirl

missBV said:


> I find that iseeu will be rather uncomfortable when worn crossbody for a long period of time. If you don’t intend to do this, it’s a beautiful bag.


May we know why would the iseeu silhouette be uncomfortable worn crossbody?


----------



## missBV

htxgirl said:


> May we know why would the iseeu silhouette be uncomfortable worn crossbody?


Hi hi, it’s just personal for me. The sides make it a little uncomfortable for me to wear for an extended period of time. Hence I prob won’t carry this bag when I travel. I can only speak for myself. Others might feel differently.


----------



## angelicskater16

Just received my dove grey selleria peekaboo mini with a python handle.


----------



## Brigitte031

I tried on the mint green peekaboo in Small Iseeu and then went back a week later to go pick it up as the color is simply adorable. My SA was so cute taking a picture to show me how the color looked on me. 

Also picked up the matching but slightly darker green Wrappy (not shown).

I love the tortoise shell-like hardware on this bag. Can’t wait to wear her out and about!! The color feels deep enough I would still use this in autumn and winter without feeling like it’s a super spring/summer color.


----------



## alexjil

_Hello, I would like to purchase a fendi peekaboo but I have some questions before doing it… what do you think about   the IseeU peekaboo? Does it collapse after some times like the original (napa) version ?_


----------



## lesAdrets

This color is stunning, has anyone seen it in any of the smaller sizes?


----------



## Brigitte031

That’s a stunning color!!! Love the purple saturation and the texture of the leather. I can ask my SA for sure.


----------



## Luxencoffee

Anyone knows current prices of fendi peekaboo and fendi first small in Paris?

Thank you!


----------



## myfavebag

angelicskater16 said:


> Just received my dove grey selleria peekaboo mini with a python handle.
> 
> View attachment 5602181


How heavy is this?


----------



## myfavebag

BlueCherry said:


> There was this blue from 2017
> 
> View attachment 5577192
> 
> 
> 
> And I recall seeing a navy blue more recently somewhere. I prefer my nappa to my selleria and it has hardly any scratches, just a tiny bit of corner wear I’d expect from any brand of bag. Mine is dove grey in nappa but looks more of a caramel colour.
> 
> View attachment 5577200


Why do you think you reach for the nappa and not the selleria? i have two Nappas but considering a selleria . should I just skip? my biggest concern is weight , what’s your opinion?


----------



## BlueCherry

myfavebag said:


> Why do you think you reach for the nappa and not the selleria? i have two Nappas but considering a selleria . should I just skip? my biggest concern is weight , what’s your opinion?



Nappa is lighter for sure but perhaps because I just love the soft leather and it was summer so the colour was more appropriate. I’m using the selleria now that I’m wearing more black and if shoulder carried I eventually notice the weight but wouldn’t be without it either.


----------



## myfavebag

BlueCherry said:


> Nappa is lighter for sure but perhaps because I just love the soft leather and it was summer so the colour was more appropriate. I’m using the selleria now that I’m wearing more black and if shoulder carried I eventually notice the weight but wouldn’t be without it either.


Ok thanks for the input! So you can last all day with the selleria with no issue?


----------



## BlueCherry

myfavebag said:


> Ok thanks for the input! So you can last all day with the selleria with no issue?



Yes I can because I like hand carry anyway and I can switch between the two. I could weigh it for you if that helps?


----------



## myfavebag

BlueCherry said:


> Yes I can because I like hand carry anyway and I can switch between the two. I could weigh it for you if that helps?


No rush , when you get a chance  and the inside is as spacious as the mini iconic ? Thanks


----------



## BlueCherry

myfavebag said:


> No rush , when you get a chance  and the inside is as spacious as the mini iconic ? Thanks



Sure, I’ll probably do it in the morning. I’ll do a few what fits as well, I find the mini very spacious.


----------



## BlueCherry

myfavebag said:


> No rush , when you get a chance  and the inside is as spacious as the mini iconic ? Thanks


Here you go …


----------



## myfavebag

BlueCherry said:


> Here you go …
> 
> View attachment 5613588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613589


So about 2.7 lbs on its own or with items? you are too sweet to do this for me


----------



## JavaJo

For those of you wondering what fits in a Peekaboo East-West: 3 cases for glasses - sunnies, distance glasses and reading glasses (yes 3, while waiting for corrective eye surgery), trifold wallet, ipad mini, 2 Iphones
 Edit:  running errands this morning and need easy access to stuff -  don’t need to use the lock… For H fans, functionality is like that of a B25 (open tote) but aesthetics of a K25/28 (top handle with optional shoulder strap) - minus all the attention that an H bag would get


----------



## jeune_fille

Hello there,

I just bought my first peekaboo. This is a marble peekaboo from their Resort 2022. I bought the leather one and I was wondering how are your peekaboo holding up. Also, I forgot to ask if marble peekaboo was a lambskin or calfskin.
Fendi was the first designer bag I owned around 2007 (Mamma), and after that this is the next one that I bought. I know the gap was really long, it felt like coming back home.


----------



## Xthgirl

Current stocks at the NYC flagship store.


----------



## Stylehound

Dear All,
I am just sharing the pics of my favourite oldie on a beautiful autumn day, today:


----------



## daisyfair

I'd love to buy a Peekaboo, but I don't have a boutique in my state. Do any of you know if they allow distance sales (over e-mail/phone) now that the Peekaboo is off the US site? I don't have a purchase history or SA.


----------



## Tyler_JP




----------



## Xthgirl

daisyfair said:


> I'd love to buy a Peekaboo, but I don't have a boutique in my state. Do any of you know if they allow distance sales (over e-mail/phone) now that the Peekaboo is off the US site? I don't have a purchase history or SA.


Oh wow i just checked on this. Is Fendi trying to be exclusive? Smh


----------



## averagejoe

daisyfair said:


> I'd love to buy a Peekaboo, but I don't have a boutique in my state. Do any of you know if they allow distance sales (over e-mail/phone) now that the Peekaboo is off the US site? I don't have a purchase history or SA.


I suggest calling a Fendi boutique in the US to ask. They may need information sent over if it is your first transaction. If you have purchased before from Saks, Nordstrom, or Neiman Marcus, then try calling a Fendi boutique in those stores. They may be able to pull up your client profile from the department store so that you won't have to send information as part of fraud prevention.


----------



## claire_

Hi everyone! I've purchased a Peekaboo in the Croco Steel style, is anyone familiar with it? I bought it second hand and I'm trying to do my own research but when I google the first couple numbers of the code (8BN244 5RP), only Chinese websites come up with pictures of my exact bag... Is that a really bad red flag? I'm looking for legit websites for comparisons of this model but they've been hard to find.


----------



## Candace30

Whoops, posted in the wrong spot. Sorry everyone! Mods--please feel free to delete this post.


----------



## Cool Breeze

I have the mini in lizard and I typically use it as an evening bag.  Do most of you wear your bags open or do you lock both sides?  When I lock the sides it seems to take a lot of pressure to fasten it, hence the question.  Thank you for your comments.


----------



## jeune_fille

Cool Breeze said:


> I have the mini in lizard and I typically use it as an evening bag.  Do most of you wear your bags open or do you lock both sides?  When I lock the sides it seems to take a lot of pressure to fasten it, hence the question.  Thank you for your comments.


I havent used mine. But yes this is also my observation. It was quite tricky to fasten it. I will probably leave it open.


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

Cool Breeze said:


> I have the mini in lizard and I typically use it as an evening bag.  Do most of you wear your bags open or do you lock both sides?  When I lock the sides it seems to take a lot of pressure to fasten it, hence the question.  Thank you for your comments.



Same observation here. I have mini in ostrich. I personally close one side where I put valuables (wallet, key, maybe phone) and I keep open the other side for small water bottle, hand sanitizer, glasses or whatever fits for quick access. I don’t know if that will affect the shape overtime... I try to alternate sides if I remember and if I don’t  well, it’s just a bag and I enjoy it so much now, really one of my favorites. I also close both sides sometimes for more formal look when needed if that makes sense. Congrats on your bag and enjoy her!


----------



## Cool Breeze

jeune_fille said:


> I havent used mine. But yes this is also my observation. It was quite tricky to fasten it. I will probably leave it open.


Thank you for your kind reply.  I noticed I scratched the top of the lock while closing it the other night so be forewarned.  I’ll leave it open next time.


----------



## Cool Breeze

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> Same observation here. I have mini in ostrich. I personally close one side where I put valuables (wallet, key, maybe phone) and I keep open the other side for small water bottle, hand sanitizer, glasses or whatever fits for quick access. I don’t know if that will affect the shape overtime... I try to alternate sides if I remember and if I don’t  well, it’s just a bag and I enjoy it so much now, really one of my favorites. I also close both sides sometimes for more formal look when needed if that makes sense. Congrats on your bag and enjoy her!


Thank you for your informative feedback.  I did the same when I used it the other night.  Unfortunately the side I closed,  scratched the top of the lock.  It’s not the end of the world.  I buy bags to wear and enjoy and I think she’s a peach!


----------



## jeune_fille

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> Same observation here. I have mini in ostrich. I personally close one side where I put valuables (wallet, key, maybe phone) and I keep open the other side for small water bottle, hand sanitizer, glasses or whatever fits for quick access. I don’t know if that will affect the shape overtime... I try to alternate sides if I remember and if I don’t  well, it’s just a bag and I enjoy it so much now, really one of my favorites. I also close both sides sometimes for more formal look when needed if that makes sense. Congrats on your bag and enjoy her!


How's the Ostrich leather holding up? Is it scratch resistant? I asked my SA if I could do a MTO Baguette. He said he needs to check with the buyer.


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

jeune_fille said:


> How's the Ostrich leather holding up? Is it scratch resistant? I asked my SA if I could do a MTO Baguette. He said he needs to check with the buyer.



I don’t have it for a long time, almost a year, but it’s fine I think. They say ostrich is normally very durable while it still soft due to its natural oils. I am also thinking to do an MTO for FF. Fendi does very nice exotics IMO. Hope your MTO request works. Good luck!


----------



## TraceySH

My first peekaboos! Received last week...I loved the grained leather, exotic details & stitching. They are a bit heavy but the quality is amazing


----------



## jeune_fille

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> I don’t have it for a long time, almost a year, but it’s fine I think. They say ostrich is normally very durable while it still soft due to its natural oils. I am also thinking to do an MTO for FF. Fendi does very nice exotics IMO. Hope your MTO request works. Good luck!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TraceySH said:


> My first peekaboos! Received last week...I loved the grained leather, exotic details & stitching. They are a bit heavy but the quality is amazing
> 
> View attachment 5636498
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636502


Dang!!!  Congrats. They are both GORGEOUS!!!   
May I ask what size these are?


----------



## TraceySH

Sunshine mama said:


> Dang!!!  Congrats. They are both GORGEOUS!!!
> May I ask what size these are?


These are the medium. I had ordered small before this (the jacquard) and found them to be almost mini-sized when you take into consideration the "cinching" on the sides. For me, I like to be able to use a full sized wallet, etc, so I went w/ mediums. Now, the mediums are wider than my birkins but also shallower...I would say comparable but maybe a little heavier than B30's interestingly.


----------



## numma6

I recently purchased a Peekaboo ISeeU from fashionphile and I’m starting to have questions about the authenticity. Does anyone know of either a third party authentication service or know how to authenticate a Fendi? Will Fendi boutiques authenticate handbags?


----------



## jasmin_ya

My Peekaboo mini.^^@


----------



## tolliv

Here is my mini in what I call chocolate.


----------



## tolliv

I’m still enjoying this bag.


----------



## Bumbles

tolliv said:


> Here is my mini in what I call chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 5647187


Gorgeous bag


----------



## tolliv

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous bag


Thank you. It is quickly becoming a favorite. Not sure why it took me so long to purchase.


----------



## Vanilla1349

Hello everyone! Please help me find out the name of this color  I am desperate! I saw this old peekaboo in a post and now I can't sleep!


----------



## hers4eva

Vanilla1349 said:


> Hello everyone! Please help me find out the name of this color  I am desperate! I saw this old peekaboo in a post and now I can't sleep!
> 
> View attachment 5662620


Gorgeous and I love your outfit … what is the fabric on your sweater?


----------



## lesAdrets

Vanilla1349 said:


> Hello everyone! Please help me find out the name of this color  I am desperate! I saw this old peekaboo in a post and now I can't sleep!
> 
> View attachment 5662620
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662621


This is @Megs bag. Her 2018 review says green (?): "It’s called green on site, but it has just the right tone of green mixed with grey and hints of blue…"

Here's the archived page of her Fendi link


----------



## Vanilla1349

lesAdrets said:


> This is @Megs bag. Her 2018 review says green (?): "It’s called green on site, but it has just the right tone of green mixed with grey and hints of blue…"
> 
> Here's the archived page of her Fendi link


Ohhh, thank you, thank you!


----------



## coachlover90

Hello all, does the strap cause annoyance for anyone, due to the connecting part not rotating? I guess I’m asking if the strap often gets tangled. My Loewe puzzle had the same type of non rotating strap and it sort of bugged me. Do you think the Fendi large straps you can buy on their website have rotating connections? It doesn’t list it on the description. Thank you!


----------



## Xthgirl

Im tempted to get this bag. She’s such a unique pop of color.


----------



## lilone

Xthgirl said:


> Im tempted to get this bag. She’s such a unique pop of color.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666231


I saw in person the other day.  It is even more beautiful in real life!


----------



## lilone

I was holding out for a Peekaboo that was unique and beautiful...I was lucky to find one!  Here is my new suede Peekaboo!  It is so beautiful!


----------



## Xthgirl

lilone said:


> I saw in person the other day.  It is even more beautiful in real life!


Was it too neon? Or just apple green?


----------



## lilone

Xthgirl said:


> Was it too neon? Or just apple green?


I am not a person that wears bright colors, I like neutrals, and I was tempted by the bag.  It is bright, but in a good way, if that makes sense.  It is less neon looking than the photo you posted.


----------



## jaskg144

Just bought my second Peekaboo... a gorgeous Micro in black nappa! I am so excited for it to arrive. Anyone here still loving their micro Peekaboo?


----------



## myfavebag

BlueCherry said:


> Sure, I’ll probably do it in the morning. I’ll do a few what fits as well, I find the mini very spacious.





	

		
			
		

		
	
Thank you bluecherry for giving me more information . I got it!!


----------



## tolliv

Just waiting on a couple of straps


----------



## myfavebag

tolliv said:


> Just waiting on a couple of straps
> 
> View attachment 5668966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668967


What straps are you matching it with


----------



## BlueCherry

myfavebag said:


> View attachment 5668813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you bluecherry for giving me more information . I got it!!



Congratulations  

I’ve been using mine more or less straight for the last 5 months. Such an easy bag to use. Enjoy


----------



## tolliv

myfavebag said:


> What straps are you matching it with


I ordered the original in leather. It might be overloaded with logos. I’m keeping my eye out for a black leather.


----------



## myfavebag

BlueCherry said:


> Congratulations
> 
> I’ve been using mine more or less straight for the last 5 months. Such an easy bag to use. Enjoy


Thank you!


----------



## Taimi

Hi, I’m new here!  I’ve wanted a peekaboo for years now and now I’ve maybe found the one I’ve been looking for. But, it’s suede. I don’t have any suede bags, so I wonder what’s the wear and tear on a suede Peekaboo? It’s in a dark colour and I rotate my bags, so it wouldn’t be in an everyday use. Still, it’s a lot of money and I’d like it to stay as pristine as possible.


----------



## Christofle

Taimi said:


> Hi, I’m new here!  I’ve wanted a peekaboo for years now and now I’ve maybe found the one I’ve been looking for. But, it’s suede. I don’t have any suede bags, so I wonder what’s the wear and tear on a suede Peekaboo? It’s in a dark colour and I rotate my bags, so it wouldn’t be in an everyday use. Still, it’s a lot of money and I’d like it to stay as pristine as possible.


If you plan to only carry it via the top handle you should be pretty safe. As soon as you get a strap involved, it will start to develop bald patches over time.


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Hi everyone ☺️ take a look at what I found at Fendi Sydney Elizabeth St a couple days ago! A stunning patchwork peekaboo. I believe there are styles with different colors and  artwork too. If anyone is in town, highly recommend to pop in and take a look. Oh, and make sure you ask for Ferdinando. He served me that day, super helpful, made my visit really enjoyable. Merry Christmas to ya all!


----------



## JavaJo

phoebe.bqueen said:


> Hi everyone ☺️ take a look at what I found at Fendi Sydney Elizabeth St a couple days ago! A stunning patchwork peekaboo. I believe there are styles with different colors and  artwork too. If anyone is in town, highly recommend to pop in and take a look. Oh, and make sure you ask for Ferdinando. He served me that day, super helpful, made my visit really enjoyable. Merry Christmas to ya all!
> 
> View attachment 5676212


This is part of Kim Jones’ tribute to the collaboration between artist / illustrator Antonio Lopez and Karl Lagerfeld.  Love this whole collection on the Peekaboo, Baguette and RTW (particularly the shearling cropped jacket).  Happy you found it, and hoping this made it part of your collection


----------

